# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Պայթեցրել են D.I.Y փաբը

## Ռուֆուս

Պայթեցրել են Փարպեցի փողոցի վրա գտնվող D.I.Y փաբը  :Sad:  Աբիժնիկներ  :Angry2:   :Bad:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), VisTolog (08.05.2012), Աթեիստ (10.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Էս էլ DIY-ի պայթյունի տեսագրությունը.

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), VisTolog (10.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

«Մեկ ազգ»-ոտ հոդված:

Օրերս, ավելի ճիշտ մայիսի 8-ի առավոտյան, տեղական ժամանակով ժամը 5:30-ին հրդեհվել էր, «Պինցետ» պանկ խմբի ղեկավար, տխրահռչակ`լեսբուհի, ֆեմինիստ, իր ազգուրաց գաղափարներով աչքի ընկած Ծոմակին (մարդկային անունը` Արմինե Օգանեզովա) պատկանող «Դի-Այ-Ուայ»(DIY) անունով`«փաբ» հորջորջվող հավաքատեղին: Օտարամուտ բարքեր քարոզող այս անփառունակ երաժշտուհի-գործիչը, իր գաղափարակիցների հետ բազմիցս մասնակցել է հարևան , բայց թշնամի պետության տարածքում կազմակերպված «միասեռականների երթերին»,պախարակելով Հայ անունն ու Հայաստան պետության ազգային դրոշը, ինչպես նաև թաքուն ու բացահայտ, երազանքներ է փայփայում, այդ շքերթները նաև Հայաստանում կազմակերպելու(դիետեք ՏԵՍԱՆՅՈՒԹԸ ):
Զարմանալին այս պատմության մեջ, նմանատիպ որջի առկայությունն է մի պետությունում, որի նախագահը բազմիցս, առավել ևս վերջերս իր նախընտրական քարոզարշավներում անդրադարձել է ազգայինի արժեքների, ընտանիքի կայունությանը և ավանդույթների պահպանմանը միտված քաղաքականություն վարելուն:


Ինչևէ, պետության ուշադրությունից սպրդած, օտարածին ու օտարամոլ քարոզ իրականացնողների այս որջը, չէր վրիպել հայազգի արժեքները` իրականում դավանող հայորդիներից: Համացանցում հայտնված մի կարճ տեսանյութում, պատկերված են երիտասարդներ, որոնք  ժողովրդական հաշվեհարդար են իրականացնում`չեզոքացնելով այս անառակաբարոների հավաքատեղին: Ճիշտ է, տեսանյութում(դիտել ՏԵՍԱՆՅՈՒԹԸ ) չեն երևում դեմքեր, սակայն մեր «փառապանծ» ոստիկանությունը (news.am-ի հաղորդմամբ) մայիսի 9-ին ժամը 13:00-ին շտապել է ձերբակալելու երկու հայորդիների`20-ամյա Արամե ու 19-ամյա Համբիկ Մ-յաններին:


Առայժմ տեղեկություններ չունենք, որևէ հանցանշանների հիման վրա է կատարվել ձերբակալությունը, թե՞ Ծոմակի ու  այդ «գեյ» հավաքատեղիյի տնօրեն Նարինե Քեշիշյանի մերկապարանոց մեղադրանքներին ու «հակաժողովրդավար» երևալու վախին տուրք տալով: Նշենք միայն, որ Հայ հասարակության առողջ զանգվածը, հետամուտ է լինելու, Ազգային դիմագիծը վարկաբեկողների ու ազգուրացության դեմ պայքարող իր որդիների ճակատագրին: Եթե նույնիսկ այդ ձերբակալված երիտասարդներն են իրականցրել, օտարամոլ ու օտարահաճո գործնեության հականեխման  ակտը, որը ի սկազբանե պետք է իրականացներ հենց պետությունը, ապա հարկ է նրանց ոչ թե պատժել, այլ խրախուսել ցուցաբերած զգոնության համար:
Սոց կայքերում, արդեն բուռն քննարկումներ են կատարվում, երիտասարդներին զորակցելու, և հասարակության լայն շերտերին իրականությունը հասու դարձնելու համար:


Խմբագրությունն էլ իր կողմից պարտավորություն է վերցնում, լուսաբանելու ու մեկնաբանելու հետագա զարգացումնները:

bnaban.am


ԶԶվցրիք էլի...  :Bad:

----------

armen9494 (17.05.2012), Freeman (11.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (11.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), Աթեիստ (10.05.2012), Արէա (11.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*DIY ակումբին սատարողները բոլոր ազգայնականներին զգուշացնում են՝«ֆաշիզմ Հայաստանում չի լինելու»*



Չնայած հրկիզված լինելուն, մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում տեղակայված DIY ակումբը շարունակում է հյուրընկալել իր այցելուներին: Նրանք երեկոյան գալիս են, նստում ակումբի բակում ու գարեջուր խմելով քննարկում այն հարցը, որ Հայաստանում կան ֆաշիստական գաղափարներին հարող տասնյակ երիտասարդներ, որոնք սահմանափակում են ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ազատությունը:

Այստեղ հավաքվում են մշակութային տարբեր ճանաչված գործիչներ, հասարակական կազմակերպություններ ներկայացնող անհատներ, քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներ: DIY-ը չի ճանաչում սեռային ու կրոնական խտրականություններ՝ հիմնվելով ՀՀ սահմանադրության և միջազգային այլ իրավական ակտերի վրա:

Նրանց համոզմամբ՝ հենց օրենքին հավատարիմ մնալու ու անկախ երկրում ազատ հայացքներով ապրելու ցանկության պատճառով մայիսի 8-ին ակումբը հրկիզվեց երկու ազգայնականների կողմից. այրվեցին DIY-ի սեղանները, աթոռները, դարակները, սառնարանները, խմիչքները, օդորակիչը, ՀԴՄ ապարատը և փայտե իրերը: Ակումբի սեփականատեր Ծոմակ Օգանեզովան, ով նաև հայտնի ռոքեր է Հայաստանում, ի սկզբանե, ասում էր, որ ազգայնականներ են հրկիզել իր սեփականությունը, ովքեր նախօրոք երևացել են Dark Armenian powerful («Հայաստանի սև ուժեր») վերտառությամբ պաստառով: Նրանց քանակը, Օգանեզովայի տվյալներով, անցնում է 40-ը, իսկ նրանց մեջքին հզոր հովանավորներ են կանգնած:

Այս դեպքից առաջ գողացել են Օգանեզովայի հեծանիվը, դրանից առաջ սպառնացել են ինչպես DIY-ի, այնպես էլ այդ տարածքում գտնվող այլ ակումբների աշխատողներին:Սոցիալական ցանցերում աղմուկ բարձրացնելուց ու հեղինակություն վայելող մարդկանց միջամտությունից հետո միայն ՀՀ ոստիկանությունը սկսեց զբաղվել այս խնդրով և ձերբակալվեց երկու կասկածյալ՝1992 թ. ծնված Արամե և 1993 թ. ծնված Համբիկ Մ.-երին:

Ոստիկանությունը պարզեց, որ նրանք նախնական պայմանավորվածությամբ, գույքը դիտավորությամբ վնասելու նպատակով, կոտրել են «Մեյդ Հենդ Մեյդ» ՍՊԸ «Դիայվայ» ակումբի պատուհանի ապակին և նախապես իրենց հետ բերված բենզինով լի շիշը նետել են այնտեղ, որից հետո բաց կրակով հրկիզել են շինությունը:

«Ես հարգում եմ այս ակումբի սեփականատերերին, քանի որ նրանք շատ հստակ քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշում են արտահայտել տարբեր բնապահպանական և այլ կարևոր հարցերում: Դրա համար միանգամից արձագանքեցի, երբ ասացին , որ ոստիկանությունն անգործություն է ցուցաբերում: Ու չնայած ձերբակալվածներ կան, ես շարունակելու եմ աջակցել, քանի որ դեռ լուծված չէ փոխհատուցում տալու հարցը»,- ասում է ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը:

DIY ակումբին սատարող համերգին ներկա էր նաև նույն կուսակցության ղեկավար Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը, ով նշեց, որ նման հակամարդկային գաղափարների պատճառով էր, որ հայերն ունեցան հայկական ցեղասպանությունը 1915թ.-ին ու նման կեցվածքը հայ մարդուն հարիր չէ:

Ակումբի սեփականատեր Օգանեզովան, վերցնելով իր կիթառը ռոքի լեզվով ասում է բոլոր ազգայնականներին, որ իրենք պայքարելու են մինչև վերջ ու «ֆաշիզմ Հայաստանում չի լինելու»: Նույն միտքը կրկնում են ակումբին սատարող քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստները:




Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2012/05/14/diy

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (15.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), Աթեիստ (15.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> *DIY ակումբին սատարողները բոլոր ազգայնականներին զգուշացնում են՝«ֆաշիզմ Հայաստանում չի լինելու»*
> 
> ......


Կարինե ջան միակողմանի մի լուսաբանեք, ազգայնականներից էլ հարցազրույց վերցրեք... չեն կծի:

----------

armen9494 (17.05.2012), dvgray (15.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կարինե ջան միակողմանի մի լուսաբանեք, ազգայնականներից էլ հարցազրույց վերցրեք... չեն կծի:


Տիգ, էդ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, սե՞նց.
– Բարեւ ձեզ, ինչո՞ւ ակումբը հրկիզեցիք:
– Դե գիտ՞եք ոնց, մենք չենք հրկիզել, ուղղակի փոքրիկ բողոքի ակցիա արեցինք ապազգային մտածողության դեմ: Ընդամենը մի շիշ բենզին էր, ոչ ավել: Բացի այդ` ինչպես մայիսի 4-ին համոզվեցինք, կրակը այդքան էլ սարսափելի բան չի, ինչպես հիմա ներկայացնում են ապազգային լրատվամիջոցները: Մենք պարզապես հավատում ենք, որ փոխենք:

 :LOL:

----------

Chuk (15.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (15.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), VisTolog (15.05.2012), Աթեիստ (15.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Շինարար (15.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (15.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ, էդ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, սե՞նց.
> – Բարեւ ձեզ, ինչո՞ւ ակումբը հրկիզեցիք:
> – Դե գիտ՞եք ոնց, մենք չենք հրկիզել, ուղղակի փոքրիկ բողոքի ակցիա արեցինք ապազգային մտածողության դեմ: Ընդամենը մի շիշ բենզին էր, ոչ ավել: Բացի այդ` ինչպես մայիսի 4-ին համոզվեցինք, կրակը այդքան էլ սարսափելի բան չի, ինչպես հիմա ներկայացնում են ապազգային լրատվամիջոցները: Մենք պարզապես հավատում ենք, որ փոխենք:


Չէ, Ռամշ ջան տենց չի: Ես ասում եմ ոչ թե այրողների հետ: Այլ հակառակ մտածողություն ունեցողների հետ: Ու ասեմ, որ բավականին հետաքրքիր եզրահանգումների կարող եք գալ: Ինչքան իրենց ես ծայրահեղական համարում, էդքան էլ ես, էդ գոմիկներին խրախուսողներին եմ ծայրահեղական համարում: 2 դեպքն էլ ծայրահեղական են... լավ սեղ չխորանամ, շուտով էս ամեն ինչի մասին գրառում կանեմ՝ կհասկանաս ինչ եմ ուզում ասեմ:

----------


## Tig

Քանի որ համասեռամոլների թեման փակ է, այստեղ եմ գրում:

Ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ վերջին շրջանում համասեռամոլների թեմայի ակտիվացմանը: Փաբի այրելը նրանց համար մեծ PR դարձավ: Իմ կարծիքով նրանց դեմ այլ տակտիկա պիտի վարել: Ֆիզիկական առճակատումն ու վախը նրանք շատ լավ օգտագործում են ի օգուտ իրենց պրոպագանդայի: Ներքոգրյալում կասեմ, թե ինչ տակտիկա եմ առաջարկում:

    Նախ ասեմ իմ կարծիքը համասեռամոլություն ասվածի վարաբերյալ: Իմ կարծիքով, համասեռամոլներին պետք է բաժանել երեք խմբի՝ նրանք ովքեր համասեռամոլ են ֆիզիկական կամ կենսաբանական արատի հետևանքով, նրանք ովքեր համասեռամոլ են դարձել հոգեբանական կամ հոգեկան խեղումների արդյունքում, և նրանք ովքեր իրենց անբարոյականությունը թաքցնում են համասեռամոլության քողի ներքո: Եթե առաջին խմբի արատը պրակտիկորեն անհնար է վերացնել, ապա երկրորդ խմբի հետ ճիշտ աշխատելու դեպքում, կարծում եմ հնարավոր է նրանց բերել բնական սեռական կողմնորոշման: Իսկ երրորդ տիպը ամենավտանգավորն է, որը անբարոյականություն է տարածում ու հլը մի բան էլ պահանջում է, որ անբարոյականությունը համարվի մարդու իրավունքներ և օրենքով պաշտպանվի: Ցավը նրանում է, որ այս տարանջատումը չի դրվում և բոլորին վերագրում են կենսաբանական արատով ծնվածներ: Իմ կարծիքով համասեռամոլների շատ փոքր տոկոսն է ծնվում կենսաբանական արատով: Նրանց մեծամասնությունը հոգեբանական շեղումների, քարոզի, մոդայի զոհեր են: Հոգեբանական ազդեցության հետևանքով, մանավանդ դեռահաս տարիքում, համարյա ցանկացած մարդու կարելի է ինչպես շեղել բնական սեռական կողմնորրոշումից, այնպես էլ բերել բնական կողմնորոշման: Իսկ այսօր հեռուստատեսությամբ և այլ մասսայական լրատվամիջոցներով այդ հոգեբանական ազդեցությունը ունի դեպի ոչ բնականին ուղղորդելու միտում: Կարծում եմ այս ոլորտի վրա ավելի լուրջ կենտրոնացում է հարկավոր, քան թե ինչոր անհատական մակարդակում, ինչոր մեկին փորձել հասկացմել, կամ վախացել: Դա ունենում է հակառակ ազդեցությունը: Թեման ակտիվանում է: Շատերն էլ իրենց “պարտքն են համարում” ասելու, որ իրավունքների ոտնահարում է տեղի ունենում, այսպիսով նպաստելով այդ երևույթի պրոպագանդմանը: Իմ կարծիքով դրա դեմ ամենալուրջ զենքը առհամարանքն ու “խղճահարությունն” է: Ոչ բնական սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցողներին ոչ թե պետք է ծեծել կամ վախացնել, այլ ընդհամենրը առհամարական վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերել և “խղճալ”: Օրինակ կարելի է ասել՝ “Վույ, ազիզ ջան, դու գոմի՞կ ես, ինչ մեղք ես: Լավ էլ տղա էիր երևում: Հազար ափսոս…” Ու առհամարելով երես թեքել նրանից: Սա ավելի ուժեղ ազդեցություն կունենա նրա վրա և նա կսկսի մտածել, թե ինչպես ազատվի այդ արատից, քան թե վախը: Մինչ օրս վախը հասարակական հարցերում դեռ ոչ մի խնդիր չի լուծել, հակառակը՝ ավելի է խորացրել: Իմ կարծիքով *այն ռեսուրսները, որ այսօր ուղղվում են անհատների նկատմամաբ, պետք է ուղղորդվեն հեռուստատեսության և այլ քարոզչական միջոցնմերի նկատմամբ: Պահանջել, որ օրենքով արգելվի համասեռամոլության քարոզը:*

    Եթե խոսում են մարդու իրավունքներից, ապա նախ և առաջ մարդը իրավունք ունի իր երեխաներին պաշտպանի համասեռամոլության քարոզից: Այո, այո, օրենքով պիտի արգելել: Իսկ որպիսի այդ օրենքը չհակասի խոսքի ազատությանը, պետք է շեշտադրումը դնել վնաս հասցնելու վրա: Նման մարդիկ հիմնվում են այն բանի վրա, թե ոչ մեկին վնաս չեն հասցնում: Վնաս չես հասցնի այն դեպքում, երբ քո նկուղում փակված, բոլորի աչքից հեռու ապրես քո ոչ բնական կամ անառակ կյանքով, դա էլ դեռ հարց է: Իսկ երբ դա հասարակայնացվում է, դրա մասին խոսելն իսկ արդեն հոգեբանական վնաս է հասցնում մարդուն, մանավանդ դեռահաս տարիքում գտնվողներին: Դեռահասները, երբ նոր-նոր են ձևավորվում ու դեռ չեն հասկանում, թե ինչ բան է սեռական հարաբերությունը և սեռական կյանքով չեն ապրում, ամենախոցելի մասն են: Ինչպես հայտնի է ամեն բանի առաջին տպավորությունը ամենաուժեղն է նստում մարդու ենթագիտակցության մեջ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով այն դեռահասը, որը առաջին սեռական հարաբերությունը ունենում է ոչ բնական տեսքով, ինքստինքյան ունենում է ոչ բնական կողմնորոշում: Իսկ այդ տարիքում դեռահասները ունեն նաև օրիգինալ և համարձակ լինելու մղումներ: Եվ հերիք է նրան ինչոր ոչ ստանդարտ բան անելու կոչ անել, և ասել, որ դա քեզ “օրիգինալ” և “համարձակ” է դարձնում, նա միանգամից խայծը կուլ կտա: Իմ կարծիքով, այսօր մեր հասարակությունում համասեռամոլները դեռ այնքան էլ շատ չեն, որ վտանգ ներկայացնեն, բայց նման տեմպերով պրոպագանդվելու արդյունքում կարող են հասնել կրիտիկական քանակի: *Ու նրանց դեմ առնալու միակ մեթոդը օրենքով նրանց հասցրած բարեյահոգեբանական վնասը ամրագրելն է, համապատասխան պատժամիջոցների կիրառմամբ:*

    Եվ հետո երևույթը դատապարտելի է անկախ նրանից, թե որ ազգի կամ երկիր ներկայացուցիչ է: Այսինքն պետք չի ասել՝ Հայաստանում համասեռամոլությունը տեղ չունի, այլ պետք է ասել՝ առողջ հասարակությունը պիտի զերծ մնա համասեռամոլությունից: Մարդկային բնական, բանորայական նորմերը ազգություն չեն ճանաչում: Համասեռամոլությունը արատ է: Իսկ արատը պետք է թաքցնել ու հնարավորինս աննկատ դարձնել: Իսկ այսօր այնպիսի իրավիճակ է ստեղծված, որ մարդիկ այդ արատով մի բան էլ հպարտանում են ու ժամանակակից են երևում: Համոզված եմ, որ իրականում իրոք այդպիսի կենսաբանական շեղումով ծնվածները իրենց անձնական կյանքը չեն էլ հրապարակայնացնում, այլ իրենց համար, իրենց կյանքով մեկուսացված, խելոք ապրում են: Իսկ նրանք, որոնց մոտ դա ունի հոգեբանական հենք, ինքնահաստատման խնդիր ունեն և իրենց ոչ բնական կողմնորոշումը հասարակայնացնելով փորձում են լրացնել այդ բացը: Էլ չեմ խոսում անբարոյականների մասին, որոնք իրենց համասեռամոլ կամ տրանսվիստիտ հայտարարելով պոռնկային կյանք են վարում ու ինչու չէ նաև փող են աշխատում: Դե եկեք պոռնիկների իրավունքներն էլ պաշտպանենք: Իրենք էլ ոչ մեկին վնաս չեն պատճառում… Ցավը նրանում է, որ մենք վնաս ասելով հասկանում ենք ֆիզիկանան, սոցիալական կամ տնտեսական տեսանկյունից, այնինչ վնասը լինում է նաև հոգեբանական և բարոյական:

    Ես ինձ ինչոր մեկին դաստիարակելու կամ ճիշտը սովորեցնելու իրավունք չեմ վերապահում: Ես ընդհամենը իմ կարծիքն ու դիրքորոշում են հայտնում և հանդես եմ գալիս բնական և բարոյական նորմերից ելնելով: Ամեն մեկն ինքն է իր ընտրությունը կատարում:

----------

armen9494 (17.05.2012), boooooooom (22.05.2012), Chilly (18.05.2012), dvgray (15.05.2012), Freeman (15.05.2012), One_Way_Ticket (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Shah (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), Գեա (16.05.2012), հովարս (18.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (15.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Չէ, Ռամշ ջան տենց չի: Ես ասում եմ ոչ թե այրողների հետ: Այլ հակառակ մտածողություն ունեցողների հետ:


Տիգ ջան, չեմ ասում հենց վառողներին ա պետք հարցնել: Էդ նույն հարցը կարելի ա տալ բոլորին, ով արդարացնում ա էդ հրկիզումը:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա համասեռամոլությանը. ես էլ եմ դեմ, որ դա պրոպագանդվի, գովազդվի, բայց նույնքան էլ դեմ եմ էն անհանդուրժողականությանը, որը տիրում ա իրանց նկատմամբ: Ընդ որում եթե էդ անհանդուրժողականությունը չլիներ, ինքնըստինքյան էլ չէր էլ պրոպագանդվի, էլ ոչ մի գեյ պարադ աշխարհում չէր անցկացվի: Ու հեչ էական չեմ համարում, թե ով ա ի ծնե համասեռամոլ, ով՝ ոչ: Եթե մարդու սեռական կողմնորոշման համար իրա գլխի վերեում միշտ կացին ա ճոճվում, ինքը ստիպված ա լինում ինչ-ինչ ճանապարհներով իրան պաշտպանելու, ինչը կարող ա վերածվի նաեւ պրոպագանդայի:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), VisTolog (15.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Կարինե, Տիգից էլ հարցազրույց վերցրու, ինքն ասելիք ունի  :Jpit:

----------

murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), VisTolog (15.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, չեմ ասում հենց վառողներին ա պետք հարցնել: Էդ նույն հարցը կարելի ա տալ բոլորին, ով արդարացնում ա էդ հրկիզումը:


Ես էլ չեմ արդարացնում Ռամշ ջան: Խուլիգանությունը մնումա խուլիգանություն: Բայց դա կապել աշխարհի բոլոր մեղքերի հետ ու ասել, որ ամեն ինչում հենց դրանիցա սկսում, դա էլ չեմ ընդունում: Ինքան դրանից ա սկսում, էդքան էլ համասեռամոլներից ա սկսում:




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա համասեռամոլությանը. ես էլ եմ դեմ, որ դա պրոպագանդվի, գովազդվի, բայց նույնքան էլ դեմ եմ էն անհանդուրժողականությանը, որը տիրում ա իրանց նկատմամբ: Ընդ որում եթե էդ անհանդուրժողականությունը չլիներ, ինքնըստինքյան էլ չէր էլ պրոպագանդվի, էլ ոչ մի գեյ պարադ աշխարհում չէր անցկացվի: Ու հեչ *էական չեմ համարում*, թե ով ա ի ծնե համասեռամոլ, ով՝ ոչ: Եթե մարդու սեռական կողմնորոշման համար իրա գլխի վերեում միշտ կացին ա ճոճվում, ինքը ստիպված ա լինում ինչ-ինչ ճանապարհներով իրան պաշտպանելու, ինչը կարող ա վերածվի նաեւ պրոպագանդայի:


Այ այստեղ համամիտ չեմ: Անհանդուրժողականություն պետք է: Այլ հարց է, թե այդ անհանդուրժողականությունը ինչ տեսքով է արտահայտվում: Ճիշտ ա, որ ագրեսիան ագրեսիա է ծնում, դրա համար այլ մեթոդներ եմ առաջարկում:
Էական չհամարելու մասով էլ ասեմ, որ եթե քո հարազատը դառնա այդ պրոպագանդայի զոհը, անկախ քեզնից կհամարես էական:

----------

Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Կարինե, Տիգից էլ հարցազրույց վերցրու, ինքն ասելիք ունի


Փաստորեն ինձ ազգայնական ես համարում  :Jpit: 
Ես առաջարկել եմ հենց ծայրահեղական տրամադրվածներից վերցնել հարցազրույց: Նպատակս այն է, որ ծայրահեղական կարծիքների բախում լինի ու միջին տրամաբանականը գտնվի  :Wink: 

Ես իմ ասելիքը առանց հարցազրույցի էլ եմ ասում:

----------

Varzor (15.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն ինձ ազգայնական ես համարում 
> Ես առաջարկել եմ հենց ծայրահեղական տրամադրվածներից վերցնել հարցազրույց: Նպատակս այն է, որ ծայրահեղական կարծիքների բախում լինի ու միջին տրամաբանականը գտնվի 
> 
> Ես իմ ասելիքը առանց հարցազրույցի էլ եմ ասում:


Ազգայնական-մազգայնական չգիտեմ, Տիգ ջան, դու հիմա հանդես ես գալիս հակառակ դիրքերից:
Բայց հա, սենց գրառումներից ազգայնականի տպավորություն ստանում եմ: Էդ վա՞տ բան ա  :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Ազգայնական-մազգայնական չգիտեմ, Տիգ ջան, դու հիմա հանդես ես գալիս հակառակ դիրքերից:
> Բայց հա, սենց գրառումներից ազգայնականի տպավորություն ստանում եմ: Էդ վա՞տ բան ա


Վատ բան չի: Ուղղակի էս նույն մտքերի համար ծայրահեղ ազգայնականները ինձ լիբերալ են համարում  :Smile:  Այսինքն իրենց տեսանկյունից նույնպես ես հանդես եմ գալիս հակառակ դիրքից: Այսինքն 2 դիրքին էլ հակառակվում եմ, փորձում եմ 3-րդ ճակատ բացել:  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (22.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), _Հրաչ_ (17.05.2012), Արէա (15.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Վատ բան չի: Ուղղակի էս նույն մտքերի համար ծայրահեղ ազգայնականները ինձ լիբերալ են համարում  Այսինքն իրենց տեսանկյունից նույնպես ես հանդես եմ գալիս հակառակ դիրքից: Այսինքն 2 դիրքին էլ հակառակվում եմ, փորձում եմ 3-րդ ճակատ բացել:


Տիգ ջան, հստակեցնեմ, որ ես քեզ չեմ հակառակվում, որովհետև քո գրառումն իմ մոտ միայն ժպիտ է առաջացնում  :Wink: 
Հեչ որ չէ այն պատճառով, որ «միջին խաղալու» ցանկությունն ակնհայտ է:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, հստակեցնեմ, որ ես քեզ չեմ հակառակվում, որովհետև քո գրառումն իմ մոտ միայն ժպիտ է առաջացնում 
> Հեչ որ չէ այն պատճառով, որ «միջին խաղալու» ցանկությունն ակնհայտ է:


Խաղալո՞ւ: Հեչ մտադրություն չունեմ խաղալու: Ես իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում:

հ.գ. արխային ժպտա, առողջարարա  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (15.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Խաղալո՞ւ: Հեչ մտադրություն չունեմ խաղալու: Ես իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում:
> 
> հ.գ. արխային ժպտա, առողջարարա


Չակերտները կարևոր նշանակություն ունեին:
Ինչևէ: 

Տիգ ջան, ուզենք թե չուզենք, աշխարհի տենդենցն այնպիսին է, որ նահանջ է ապրում հոմոֆոբիան ու հանդուրժողականությունը ավելի է արմատավորվում: Խոսքը չի վերաբերում լկտիությունը հանդուրժելու մասին: Լկտիությունն անհանդուրժելի է՝ անկախ լկտիի սեռական, կրոնական, քաղաքական ու այլ հայացքներից, հակումներից: 

Այո՛, ես էլ կարծում, որ վերջին իրադարձություններում կար շոուի մաս: Բայց առաջին պախարակելին ոչ թե հրդեհին հաջորդող «շոուն» էր, այլ հրդեհը: Առաջին դատապարտելին այդ տարածքը պայթեցնողներն ու այրողներն էին, որոնք հստակ վնաս են պատճառել մարդկանց, սպառնացել ուրիշների կյանքին (չմոռանանք, որ դա շենքում էր, որտեղ ով ասես կարող է ապրել, աշխատել, ու եթե հրդեհն այլ կերպ տարածվեր, բացառված չէին լինի մարդկային զոհերն էլ):

Այդ դատապարտման փոխարեն դու ինչ-որ վերացական մարդկանց կոչ ես անում ոչ թե վառել, այլ արհամարհել, որովհետև վառելն արդյունք չի տալիս: Ես խորշում եմ նման կարծիքից: Ոչ թե չվառել, որովհետև դա անասունություն ա, վտանգավոր ա, այլ որովհետև «արդյունք չի տալիս»: Զզվելի ա, Տիգ ջան, ու քեզ սազական չի:

----------

Freeman (15.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Չակերտները կարևոր նշանակություն ունեին:
> Ինչևէ: 
> 
> Տիգ ջան, ուզենք թե չուզենք, աշխարհի տենդենցն այնպիսին է, որ նահանջ է ապրում հոմոֆոբիան ու հանդուրժողականությունը ավելի է արմատավորվում: Խոսքը չի վերաբերում լկտիությունը հանդուրժելու մասին: Լկտիությունն անհանդուրժելի է՝ անկախ լկտիի սեռական, կրոնական, քաղաքական ու այլ հայացքներից, հակումներից: 
> 
> Այո՛, ես էլ կարծում, որ վերջին իրադարձություններում կար շոուի մաս: Բայց առաջին պախարակելին ոչ թե հրդեհին հաջորդող «շոուն» էր, այլ հրդեհը: Առաջին դատապարտելին այդ տարածքը պայթեցնողներն ու այրողներն էին, որոնք հստակ վնաս են պատճառել մարդկանց, սպառնացել ուրիշների կյանքին (չմոռանանք, որ դա շենքում էր, որտեղ ով ասես կարող է ապրել, աշխատել, ու եթե հրդեհն այլ կերպ տարածվեր, բացառված չէին լինի մարդկային զոհերն էլ):
> 
> Այդ դատապարտման փոխարեն դու ինչ-որ վերացական մարդկանց կոչ ես անում ոչ թե վառել, այլ արհամարհել, որովհետև վառելն արդյունք չի տալիս: Ես խորշում եմ նման կարծիքից: Ոչ թե չվառել, որովհետև դա անասունություն ա, վտանգավոր ա, այլ որովհետև «արդյունք չի տալիս»: Զզվելի ա, Տիգ ջան, ու քեզ սազական չի:


Նման մոտեցմամբ ես փորձել եմ լսելի լինել ծայրահեղ ազգայնականներին: Ճիշտ է դա արդարացում չի, բայց դե...

Ես էլ դա համարում եմ հանցագործություն: Կատարողները ձերբակալված են ու կստատան իրենց պատիժը: Դրա վրա ավելորդ չեմ էլ ֆիքսվում: Բայց այ դրա արդյունքում բարձրացած հիստերիան իմ համար ոչ թե շոու է այլ առավել վտանգավոր քարոզ: Հիմա կասես հակառակն էլ է վտանգավոր: Հա վտանգավոր է, նույնիսկ շատ, բայց հակառակի դեմ օրենք կա, իսկ սրա դեմ մենք անպաշտպան ենք:

----------

Varzor (15.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Նման մոտեցմամբ ես փորձել եմ լսելի լինել ծայրահեղ ազգայնականներին: Ճիշտ է դա արդարացում չի, բայց դե...
> 
> Ես էլ դա համարում եմ հանցագործություն: Կատարողները ձերբակալված են ու կստատան իրենց պատիժը: Դրա վրա ավելորդ չեմ էլ ֆիքսվում: Բայց այ դրա արդյունքում բարձրացած հիստերիան իմ համար ոչ թե շոու է այլ առավել վտանգավոր քարոզ: Հիմա կասես հակառակն էլ է վտանգավոր: Հա վտանգավոր է, նույնիսկ շատ, բայց հակառակի դեմ օրենք կա, իսկ սրա դեմ մենք անպաշտպան ենք:


Օրենք-մօրենք չգիտեմ, գիտեմ փաստ. հրդեհողներն այս պահին ազատության մեջ են, մեկը գրավի դիմաց, մյուսը երկրից չբացակայելու պայմանով:
Փող հավաքենք, մենք էլ բան-ման վառենք, հը՞: Գալիս ենք էդ կետին: Ու գալիս ենք նրան, որ ըստ էության հոմոֆոբների քարոզը տարածողներ են լինում՝ նաև քո տեսքով:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ես էլ դա համարում եմ հանցագործություն: Կատարողները ձերբակալված են ու կստատան իրենց պատիժը:



Արդեն էնքան էլ կալանավորված չեն...




> Չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ ոստիկանությունը նույն օրը ձերբակալել է DIY ակումբը պայթեցնելու դեպքի վերաբերյալ երկու կասկածյալներին, նրանցից մեկը այնուհետև ստորագրությամբ ազատ է արձակվել, իսկ մյուսի նկատմամբ դատարանը գրավ է կիրառել` դաշնակցական պատգամավոր Արծվիկ Մինասյանի և Հրայր Կարապետյանի միջնորդությամբ:


Աղբյուր

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Tig (15.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), VisTolog (15.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես էլ չեմ արդարացնում Ռամշ ջան: Խուլիգանությունը մնումա խուլիգանություն: Բայց դա կապել աշխարհի բոլոր մեղքերի հետ ու ասել, որ ամեն ինչում հենց դրանիցա սկսում, դա էլ չեմ ընդունում: Ինքան դրանից ա սկսում, էդքան էլ համասեռամոլներից ա սկսում:
> 
> 
> 
> Այ այստեղ համամիտ չեմ: Անհանդուրժողականություն պետք է: Այլ հարց է, թե այդ անհանդուրժողականությունը ինչ տեսքով է արտահայտվում: Ճիշտ ա, որ ագրեսիան ագրեսիա է ծնում, դրա համար այլ մեթոդներ եմ առաջարկում:
> Էական չհամարելու մասով էլ ասեմ, որ եթե քո հարազատը դառնա այդ պրոպագանդայի զոհը, անկախ քեզնից կհամարես էական:


իսկ ես համաձայն չեմ, որ ագրեսիան  անպաճառ ծնում է ագրեսիա; դա կախված է դիմացինի, ում վրա կիրառել են ագրեսիան, թափից, ուժից, հնարավորություններից; օրինակ սովետի ժամանակ այդ "սեռը" ռեժիմով ծեծ էր ուտում, ու ոչ մի ագրեսիվ քայլ մտքով էլ չէր անցկացնում կիրառել; ընդանրապես, սովետի ՄԻԱԿ ճիշտ, լավ բանը ես համարում եմ էտ, որ բնի մեջ խեղդամահ էին անում էտ մասսային; ու դա խուլիգանություն չէր, այլ "հայրական" ապտակ, ծեծ, ծեծ ու ջարդ, եթե ուղեղին լավ չէր հասնում...

էտ շողվածները ոչ միայն սահմանափակվում են իրենց գովազդով - գեյպառադներ... հեռուստատեսւթյուն և այլն, այլ նաև շատ ավելի ազդեցիկ միջոցների են դիմում; օրինակ աշխատանքի ընդունելը... միայն իրենց նմաններին; ոնց որ սիոնիստական նոր  ու նույիսկ ավելի հզոր շարժում լինի... 

ես տեսնում եմ լիքը մարդկանց /մանավանդ չինացիների մեջ/ որ դրանցից են դառնում միմիայն "լավ" կյանքի, բարձր աշխատավարձ ստանալու նպատակով; 

իրականում արդեն ռեալ հասունացել է այն պահը, որ պետք է նորմալ մարդկանց պաշտպանել այդ հիվանդներից...  ոնց որ *հոգեկան մնացած* հիվանդներից են բաժանում, երբ բանը բանից անցնում է;

----------

Chilly (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), VisTolog (15.05.2012), Գեա (16.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> «Ես հարգում եմ այս ակումբի սեփականատերերին, քանի որ նրանք շատ հստակ քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշում են արտահայտել տարբեր բնապահպանական և այլ կարևոր հարցերում: Դրա համար միանգամից արձագանքեցի, երբ ասացին , որ ոստիկանությունն անգործություն է ցուցաբերում: Ու չնայած ձերբակալվածներ կան, ես շարունակելու եմ աջակցել, քանի որ դեռ լուծված չէ փոխհատուցում տալու հարցը»,- ասում է ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը:
> 
> DIY ակումբին սատարող համերգին ներկա էր նաև նույն կուսակցության ղեկավար Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը, ով նշեց, որ նման հակամարդկային գաղափարների պատճառով էր, որ հայերն ունեցան հայկական ցեղասպանությունը 1915թ.-ին ու նման կեցվածքը հայ մարդուն հարիր չէ:


...
էս երկուսն էլ արդեն լրիվ շողուլից ընկել են... 
Զարուհի էլի կին ա, հասկանալի ա... կպատահի; չնայած իա բելգիական այցելություններից հետո պետա ա որ շատ բան տեսած ու հսակացած լիներ էս թեմայով... 
բա էտ Ռաֆին; ինքը գոնե իրա ամերիկյան կենսագրության մեջ լավ գիտի, թե ինչ ա նշանակում գեյը... ու էտ ինչ համեմատել ա, թե դրա պատճառով ա որ ցեղասպանություն ենք ապրել... լրիվ ցնդվել ա իրա հացադուլից հետո... 
ոնց որ ցնորված ծերուկ լինի...

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> իսկ ես համաձայն չեմ, որ ագրեսիան  անպաճառ ծնում է ագրեսիա; դա կախված է դիմացինի, ում վրա կիրառել են ագրեսիան, թափից, ուժից, հնարավորություններից; օրինակ սովետի ժամանակ այդ "սեռը" ռեժիմով ծեծ էր ուտում, ու ոչ մի ագրեսիվ քայլ մտքով էլ չէր անցկացնում կիրառել; ընդանրապես, սովետի ՄԻԱԿ ճիշտ, լավ բանը ես համարում եմ էտ, որ բնի մեջ խեղդամահ էին անում էտ մասսային; ու դա խուլիգանություն չէր, այլ "հայրական" ապտակ, ծեծ, ծեծ ու ջարդ, եթե ուղեղին լավ չէր հասնում...
> 
> էտ շողվածները ոչ միայն սահմանափակվում են իրենց գովազդով - գեյպառադներ... հեռուստատեսւթյուն և այլն, այլ նաև շատ ավելի ազդեցիկ միջոցների են դիմում; օրինակ աշխատանքի ընդունելը... միայն իրենց նմաններին; ոնց որ սիոնիստական նոր  ու նույիսկ ավելի հզոր շարժում լինի... 
> 
> ես տեսնում եմ լիքը մարդկանց /մանավանդ չինացիների մեջ/ որ դրանցից են դառնում միմիայն "լավ" կյանքի, բարձր աշխատավարձ ստանալու նպատակով; 
> 
> իրականում արդեն ռեալ հասունացել է այն պահը, որ պետք է նորմալ մարդկանց պաշտպանել այդ հիվանդներից...  ոնց որ *հոգեկան մնացած* հիվանդներից են բաժանում, երբ բանը բանից անցնում է;


Դու ԱՄՆ էս ապրու՞մ  :Jpit:

----------


## dvgray

էս գեյերը ընդանրապես ասած ընտրել են հրեական տակտիկան; դեռ չմոտեցած , խոզի պես ղճճում են... թե մորթեցին;
ու հենց այնպես չի, որ իրենք այս տակտիկայով են շարժվում, քանի որ դրանց մեջ այլասերված, փողի մեռած հրաները շատ շատ են...

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Դու ԱՄՆ էս ապրու՞մ


էս թեմայի առումով շատ ավելի վատ տեղ, Կանադա...

----------


## Tig

չգիտեմ.... չգիտեմ..... :Think: 

բայց մի բանում 1000% համոզված եմ, մի մարդ, որը ռոք խումբ ա հիմնում ու անունը դնում ա "ինցեստ".... նրանից հաստատ լավ բան սպասել չի կարելի... :Bad:

----------

Chilly (18.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ...
> էտ շողվածները ոչ միայն սահմանափակվում են իրենց գովազդով - գեյպառադներ... հեռուստատեսւթյուն և այլն, այլ նաև շատ ավելի ազդեցիկ միջոցների են դիմում; օրինակ աշխատանքի ընդունելը... միայն իրենց նմաններին; ոնց որ սիոնիստական նոր  ու նույիսկ ավելի հզոր շարժում լինի... 
> 
> ես տեսնում եմ լիքը մարդկանց /մանավանդ չինացիների մեջ/ որ դրանցից են դառնում միմիայն "լավ" կյանքի, բարձր աշխատավարձ ստանալու նպատակով; 
> 
> իրականում արդեն ռեալ հասունացել է այն պահը, որ պետք է նորմալ մարդկանց պաշտպանել այդ հիվանդներից...  ոնց որ *հոգեկան մնացած* հիվանդներից են բաժանում, երբ բանը բանից անցնում է;


դու օրինակ ես բերում մի շարք բացասական երևույթներ և դրանցով արդարացնում ես բռնությունները, հալածանքը, խտրականությունը, «սրանց վառել ա պետք» կարգի կոչերը են շարքային մարդկանց նկատմամբ, որոնք հիվանդության կամ չգիտեմ ինչ պատճառներով համասեռամոլ են: Պատճառահետևանքային կապը չեմ տեսնում: Գերմանիա էլ լիքը ծայրահեղ ֆեմինիստ կնանիք կան, որ տեղ են տալիս միայն իրենց նմաններին, այսինքն՝ կին արմատին. հիմա ի՞նչ՝ հելնեմ ձեռիս տակ ընկած ամեն կին արմատի ծեծեմ-ջարդեմ:

Ժող. քննադատեք, դա լավ բան է, հատկապես ծայրահեղականությունը՝ երկու տեսակինն էլ քննադատեք, ձեր տեսակետը ներկայացրեք: Բայց չափը մի՛ անցեք, ուրիշների կյանքը և իրավունքները մի՛ վտանգեք: Դուք կարող եք սխալվել, և դրանով *մարդու* կյանք կործանել:

----------

Freeman (15.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), Tig (15.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> դու օրինակ ես բերում մի շարք բացասական երևույթներ և դրանցով արդարացնում ես բռնությունները, հալածանքը, խտրականությունը, «սրանց վառել ա պետք» կարգի կոչերը են շարքային մարդկանց նկատմամբ, որոնք հիվանդության կամ չգիտեմ ինչ պատճառներով համասեռամոլ են: Պատճառահետևանքային կապը չեմ տեսնում: Գերմանիա էլ լիքը ծայրահեղ ֆեմինիստ կնանիք կան, որ տեղ են տալիս միայն իրենց նմաններին, այսինքն՝ կին արմատին. հիմա ի՞նչ՝ հելնեմ ձեռիս տակ ընկած ամեն կին արմատի ծեծեմ-ջարդեմ:
> 
> Ժող. քննադատեք, դա լավ բան է, հատկապես ծայրահեղականությունը՝ երկու տեսակինն էլ քննադատեք, ձեր տեսակետը ներկայացրեք: Բայց չափը մի՛ անցեք, ուրիշների կյանքը և իրավունքները մի՛ վտանգեք: Դուք կարող եք սխալվել, և դրանով *մարդու* կյանք կործանել:


բռնություն... հալածանք...  խտրականություն... սրանք ամեն ինչը մարդու ուղեղում են; ընդամենը; "այլասերվածություն" պետք է համարել այլասերվածություն, և ոչ թե նորմա; հեսա էն անասուն Օբաման ամերիկյաում  էլ ա գոմիկների ամուսնույթունը մտցնելու; ու դա մենակ ամուսնություն չի... նրանք դրանից հետո , երբ որ ընտանիք կկազմեն, կարող են երեխաներ ունենալ /վեցնել/; նորմալ մարդկանց երեխա չեն տալիս, իսկ դրանց տալիս են... որովհետև դրանք շաաաատ փող ունեն; ստեղ իզուր չեմ ասում , որ գոմիկությունը հարուստների "հաճույք" ա  :LOL:   :Bad: 

ասում եմ որ իրանց բոլոր չափերը անցել են, արդեն դառել են ռեալ ֆակտոր, ուժ, փողի մեծ հոսքերի էն տիրապետում, վաղը մյուսին զավթելու են իշխանությունը,... 

Տորոնտոն երկու տարի առաջ նոր քաղաքագլուխ ունեցավ, ու նա անցիալ տարի շատ փափուկ ձևի հրաժարվեց մասնակցել գեյերի ամենամյա պառադին... հում հում կերան ռադիոյով ու հեռուստատեսությամբ իրան; բայց իրան մալադեց; էս տարի էլ չի մասնակցելու, արդեն հայտարարել ա;

էտ իրանք են վտանգում այլոց կյանքը; իրանց զզվելի հասարակական ակտիվությամբ, ու իրանց ագրեսիվ մեթոդներով; անգամ հրեաները հիմա էնքան ագրեսիվ չեն, ինչքան դրանք;

"Նորմալ " մարդը դրա համար էլ նորմալ ա կոչվում, որ իրա Նորմերը համարվեն նորմալ հասարակական նորմեր, այլ ոչ թե աննորմալների նորմերը համարվեն նորմալ նորմեր;

դրանք սպիդի պես բաներ են... դրանց դեմ մարդկություն հազարավոր տարիներ ա պայքարել ա, ու դրանց համարյա միշտ էլ պահել ա "վանդակի" ետևում; էտ էս մի 30 տարի ա, որ գլուխ բարձրացրին, ու ավերելով գնում են...

----------

Tig (15.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Գերմանիա էլ լիքը ծայրահեղ ֆեմինիստ կնանիք կան, որ տեղ են տալիս միայն իրենց նմաններին, այսինքն՝ կին արմատին. հիմա ի՞նչ՝ հելնեմ ձեռիս տակ ընկած ամեն կին արմատի ծեծեմ-ջարդեմ:


կարծում եմ որ դա կլինի ոչ ադեկվատ, *ամեն մի* կնոջ դրա համար ծեծելը, ու բնական կլինի դրա համար եթե ասենք քո կնոջը ծեծես, քեզ տանեն դատարան  :Wink: ;

----------

Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> չգիտեմ.... չգիտեմ.....
> 
> բայց մի բանում 1000% համոզված եմ, մի մարդ, որը ռոք խումբ ա հիմնում ու անունը դնում ա "ինցեստ".... նրանից հաստատ լավ բան սպասել չի կարելի...


Տիգ ջան, եթե Ծոմակին նկատի ունեիր, ապա նրա խմբի անունը «Ինցեստ» չի, «Պինցետ» ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (15.05.2012), Kita (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (15.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), VisTolog (15.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, եթե Ծոմակին նկատի ունեիր, ապա նրա խմբի անունը «Ինցեստ» չի, «Պինցետ» ա:


Հա հենց իրան ինկատի ունեմ: Գիտեմ որ հիմա խմբի անունը պինցետա, բայց իսկզբանե էղել է ինցեստ:

«Ինցեստ» ռոք խումբը ստեղծվել է 2000թ. հունվարին: Խումբը ստեղծել են կիթառահար Ծոմակը, բաս կիթառահար Նառան եւ երգչուհի Նատան:

Ըմբոստ աղջիկները ձայնասկավառակ են թողարկել

----------

Chuk (15.05.2012), ivy (15.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (15.05.2012), VisTolog (15.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Վայ աստված իմ էս ի~նչ մի խորանալ եք խորացել: Կներեք, որ չեմ պատասխանել, այս երկու օրը հայրենի բնությունս էի վայելում: Աչքիս ես էլ պիտի խորանամ:

 Տիգ ջան իհարկե կարելի է նյութս ոչ բազմակողմանի համարել, մի հոգուց կարելի էր հարցազրույց վերցնել, որ ասեր՝ էս գեյերը, էս լեզբիները, ես դրանց... բայց սա նախ կոնկրետ մի իրադարձության մասին է, նյութը բազմակողմանի է իրավական տեսանկյունից, այսինքն ես գրել եմ, թե ոստիկանությունը ինչ է արել, այսինքն եթե կան մեղավորներ ու կան պատժվածներ, կներես ազգայնականին խոսեցնելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:

Գիտես նույն Ռուսաստանում լիքը սքինհեդ, այսինքն ազգայնական, քո ազգի ներկայացուցիչների գլուխն է ուտում, ճի՞շտ է դա: 

Սա մարդու իրավուքների խնդիր է, եթե ես տեսնեի, որ այդ ձերբակալվածների իրավունքները խախտվել են, հաստատ ազգայնականին խոսքի իրավունք կտայի, բայց դա այդպես չէ ու թող կանգնի մեկը ասի, որ ՀՀ սահմանադրությամբ ու մյուս բոլոր օրենքերով կարելի է մարդու սեփականությունը հրկիզել ու չենթարկվել դրա համար պատասխանատվության: Մեր <<շատ սիրելի նախագահը>> նույն Մաշտոցի այգում խոսում էր սեփականության իրավունքը հարգելուց, ու՞ր է...

Ես ինքս չեմ ընդունում գեյերին ու լեզբիներին, ու հատկապես զայրանում եմ, որ երիտասարդներից ոմանք այդ ճանապարհին են անցնում, քանի որ ասենք հայ տղերքը դավաճանում են աջ ու ձախ, վստահելի չեն: Կամ էլ հայ աղջիկները ճնշում են տղաներին, ու իրենք էլ գեյ են դառնում: 

Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պիտի  հում-հում վառեմ իրանց: Այդ վերամբարձ խոսողները կռվի ժամանակ կտեսնես, թե ոնց են փախնելու Տիգ ջան: Խոսքս իհարկե քեզ չի վերաբերում: Իսկ Ծոմակը շատ ավելի տղամարդ է բնավորությամբ, քան հայ հազարավոր տղաներ: Էլի եմ ասում բոլորի մասին չեմ խոսում: Ինչու՞ հարց չի բարձրանում, թե հայ տղա ես, բա աղջկա վրա ինչու՞ ես ձեռք բարձրացնում: Հակասությունները շատ-շատ են, բայց մի բան հստակ է՝ չի կարելի մարդու տունը վառել ու մարդ սպանել:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այս փաբին, ուրեմն Ակումբ ջան իմացեք, որ ես էլ եմ ուրեմն այդպիսի մեկը, քանի որ միշտ գնացել եմ այս փաբ, ու չգիտես ինչու ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չեմ տեսել, ու ոչ միայն ես եմ գնացել Ակումբից, հիմա ի՞նձ էլ պիտի վառեն:

Մեկ էլ մի բան չեմ հասկանում էլի, էս Հայաստանի բոլոր նմանատիպ օբյեկտներում գիշերվա հազարից հետո ինչ ասես կատարվում է, այսինքն եթե սեռական կողմնորոշումդ ճիշտ է, դու կարո՞ղ ես անբարոյականությամբ զբաղվել հա՞ ես էլ դրանց եմ ուզում տրաքացնեմ, կարելի՞ է...

Ժողովուրդ ես հանգիստ երկրում եմ ուզում ապրել, մարդիք եմ ուզում քաղաքում տեսնել, չեմ ուզում, որ գլխիս քարեր ընկնեն, աչքիս առաջ մարդ ծեծեն, սպանեն, վառեն... Ու թող ոչ մի ազգայնական չասի, թե ես իմ երկիրը չեմ սիրում, սիրո մասին չեն խոսում, սերը գործով են ապացուցում երկրի նկատմամաբ, իսկ պատերազմը հաղթած մարդիկ չեն խոսում, իրանք մտովի անընդհատ վերապրում են պատերազմը ու տանջվում են իրենց երկրի համար ու իրենց համար թանկ է ամեն մարդու կյանք:

----------

Chuk (16.05.2012), Freeman (16.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Kita (18.05.2012), murmushka (16.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (16.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), Tig (16.05.2012), VisTolog (16.05.2012), Աթեիստ (16.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այս փաբին, ուրեմն Ակումբ ջան իմացեք, որ ես էլ եմ ուրեմն այդպիսի մեկը, քանի որ միշտ գնացել եմ այս փաբ, ու չգիտես ինչու ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չեմ տեսել, ու ոչ միայն ես եմ գնացել Ակումբից, հիմա ի՞նձ էլ պիտի վառեն:


Եվ դու՜, Բրուտոս  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, իսկապես ակումբից շատերն են էդ փաբ գնացել, մեկը՝ ես: Ավելին, ակումբից ոմանք եղել են ի պաշտպանություն փաբի տեղի ունեցած համերգին, ու նորից՝ մեկը ես: Ու կարծում եմ, որ փաբի վերականգնումից հետո ակումբից էլի այնտեղ գնացողներ կլինեն, ու նորից՝ մեկը ես:

----------

ivy (16.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (16.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), Աթեիստ (16.05.2012), Գալաթեա (16.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. Կարինե ջան, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ կարելի էր կոնկրետ այրողներից հարցազրույց վերցնել: Ոչ թե նրանց իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար, ոչ, իրենք հանցագործ են ու էս պահին իրենց իրավունքներին ոչ մեկը չի բռնացել, այլ մոտիվացիան հասկանալու համար: Լուրջ, լրջագույն կասկածներ կան, որ փաբի այրումը որևէ կապ չունի ազգայնականության ու հոմոֆոբիայի հետ: Ոչ միայն կասկածներ, այլև ինչ-որ ինֆո կա, որ անձնական հարաբերությունների խնդիր է եղել: Զուտ այդքանը պարզելու համար գուցե իմաստավորված էր նրանց գտնելը:

----------

Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Միասեռականությունը հիվանդություն է և նրանց թիվը Հայաստանում ավելանում է. հոգեբան*
12:17 • 16.05.12

Հայաստանում միանշանակ ավելանում է միասեռականների թիվը, ովքեր իրենց ավելի ու ավելի են լավ են զգում, Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց հոգեբան Սամվել Խուդոյանը և դա պայմանավորեց հասարակության վերաբերմունքով և առկա քարոզչությունով։

«Այս երևույթի շատանալը մեծապես կախված է հասարակության դիրքորոշումից: Բնականաբար պետք է խիստ քննադատաբար վերաբերվել։ Իհարկե, խոսքը չի վերաբերում ծեծել, ջարդել, վառելուն, բայց բոլոր դեպքերում դա կախված է հատուկ քարոզչությունից, որի դեմ հատուկ աշխատանքներ պետք է տարվեն և վաղ ախտորոշում կատարվի »,-ասաց նա:
Հոգեբանը հիշեցնում է, որ Խորհրդային Միությունում պատժվում էր այս երևույթը, այդ իսկ պատճառով միասեռականները շատ ավելի քիչ էին այդ ժամանակ:

Համասեռականների պատճառաբանությունը, թե համասեռական դառնալը բնությունից է տրված, Սամվել Խուդոյանը անհիմն է համարում:

«Հատկանշական է, որ կիսավայրենի ցեղերի մոտ այս երևույթը գրեթե չի հանդիպում, որովհետև նրանք հասարակ գործընթաց են անցկացնում, դեռահասության տարիքում ձեռնադրում են, տղային՝ տղամարդ, աղջկան՝ կին, և հստակ ասում են, որ ահա սա է քո պարտականությունների համակարգը, որպես կին և որպես տղամարդ ... ինչն էլ թույլ է տալիս խուսափել դեռահասության շրջանում այդ ճգնաժամերից»,- ասաց նա:

Եվրոպական սկզբունքներին կուրորեն հետևելը նա ճիշտ ճանապարհ չի համարում: «Եվրոպական երկրներում իսկապես սարսափելի տարածվածություն ունի այս երևույթը, նրանցից մեծ մասը ազգի պահպանության խնդիր չունի, նրանք թուրքերի նման հարևաններ չունեն»,- ասաց նա:

Սամվել Խուդոյանը միասեռականությունն ախտորոշում է որպես հիվանդություն, սակայն նկատում, որ դրա շատ փոքր մասն է կապված կենսաբանական շեղումների հետ, իսկ հիմանկան մասը, ըստ նրա, ձևավորում է դաստիարակությունից՝ 3-7 տարեկան հասակից:

«Կենսաբանական շեղումներ, իհարկե, լինում են, բայց ավելի շատ դաստիարակության սխալներ են, օրինակ, ասենք, քույրերը անընդհատ փոքր եղբորը յուբկաներ են հագցրել, բանտիկներ են կապել, այդպես աստիճանաբար նրա մոտ սեռային նույնականությունը խախտվել է»,- ասաց նա:

Խուդոյանը նշում է, որ այս երևույթը չպետք է անտեսել: «Խրախուսել , գովերգել, անտեսել, կամ բանի տեղ չդնել նշանակում է թողնել, որ զարգանա այն: Եթե մենք չենք քննադատում, չենք բացատրում, որ դա հիվանդություն է և որ այդ մարդիկ զարգացման սխալ ճանապարհ են ընտրել, սրանով փաստորեն խրախուսում ենք»,- ասաց նա:

Ադրադառնալով փաստին, որ երիտասարդները հաճախ են համասեռականներին հալածում ու հետապնդում, Խուդոյանն ասաց, որ ինքը դա սխալ է համարում, սակայն նկատեց, որ այդ ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունքը, թեև սխալ է, բայց՝ բնական:
«Տղայական խմբերում, երբեմն, բացասական վերաբերմունք է դրսևորվում, դա ընդունեի չէ, բայց նորմալ է, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է վառելուն (նկատի ունի DIY ակումբի միջադեպը – Tert.am), դա արդեն հանցագործություն է և պետք է քննվի իրավական տեսանկյունից»,- ասաց նա:

Բոլոր դեպքերում, Սամվել Խուդոյանը որպես խնդրի լուծում առաջարկում է պետական մոտեցում, որպեսզի մայրերն իմանան, թե ինչպես պետք է դաստիարակեն իրենց երեխաներին:

«Պետք է հաճախակի քննարկումներ կազմակերպել, հասկացնել, որ դա ոչ թե նորմա է, այլ հիվանդություն, բացատրել այդ հիվանդության աղբյուրները, բացատրել, թե ի՞նչը կարող է հանգեցնել նման բաների, ո՞նց կարելի է ազատվել, ամբողջական մոտեցում է պետք, որն ի վերջո իր արդյունքները կտ։ Եվ նույնիսկ դպրոցներում պետք է դասընթացներ մտցնել»,-նշեց նա:

Աղբյուր՝ - Թերթ.am

----------

armen9494 (16.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

«Երբեմն տղան այնքան է կապվում մոր հետ, որ սկսում է կանացի վարք դրսեւորել» - Սամվել Խուդոյան  :Jpit: 
Էս տաֆտալոգիկ նախադասությունը հերիք ա տվյալ դոկտոր-պրոֆեսորի կոմպետենտության մասին կարծիք կազմելու համար:

----------

Freeman (16.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), murmushka (16.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (16.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), Աթեիստ (16.05.2012), Գալաթեա (16.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> հ.գ. Կարինե ջան, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ կարելի էր կոնկրետ այրողներից հարցազրույց վերցնել: Ոչ թե նրանց իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար, ոչ, իրենք հանցագործ են ու էս պահին իրենց իրավունքներին ոչ մեկը չի բռնացել, այլ մոտիվացիան հասկանալու համար: Լուրջ, լրջագույն կասկածներ կան, որ փաբի այրումը որևէ կապ չունի ազգայնականության ու հոմոֆոբիայի հետ: Ոչ միայն կասկածներ, այլև ինչ-որ ինֆո կա, որ անձնական հարաբերությունների խնդիր է եղել: Զուտ այդքանը պարզելու համար գուցե իմաստավորված էր նրանց գտնելը:


Ես արդեն իրանց հետքի վրա եմ, մի քանի բան էլ գիտեմ, եթե չմերժեցին, անպայման իրանց էլ կնկարեմ :Wink:

----------

Chuk (16.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Տիգ ջան, կներես, բայց էդ ամբողջ հոդվածը ստերի հավաքածու ա՝ սկսած կիսավայրենի/հին ցեղերի մոտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմ չլինելու պնդմամբ (էդ երևույթի մասին *մի հատ հաստափոր գիրք կա*՝ հիմնված ավելի քան 10 տարվա ուսումնասիրությունների վրա), վերջացրած սեռական կողմնորոշումը գենդերի հետ նույնականացնելով:



Ծանոթներիցս մեկը հայալեզու ձեռնարկ ա հրապարակել էս թեմայով՝ *Պսևդոգիտական հոմոֆոբիայից և կարծրատիպերից ինքնապաշտպանվելու ձեռնարկ*

----------

Chuk (16.05.2012), ivy (16.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), VisTolog (16.05.2012), Աթեիստ (16.05.2012), Գալաթեա (16.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էս Խուդոյանը հո իմ դասախոսներից է եղել, ես իհարկե չէի էլ կասկածում, որ իր նման իսկական տղամարդը էսպիսի հոդված պիտի գրեր:
Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև լսել, թե նա ինչ կարծիք ունի հասուն տղամարդկանց շոռաչքության մասին, հատկապես՝ երիտասարդ ուսանողուհիների միջավայրում:
Տեսնես՝ դա հիվանդություն չի՞:  :Think:

----------

Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (16.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս Խուդոյանը հո իմ դասախոսներից է եղել, ես իհարկե չէի էլ կասկածում, որ իր նման իսկական տղամարդը էսպիսի հոդված պիտի գրեր:
> Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև լսել, թե նա ինչ կարծիք ունի հասուն տղամարդկանց շոռաչքության մասին, հատկապես՝ երիտասարդ ուսանողուհիների միջավայրում:
> Տեսնես՝ դա հիվանդություն չի՞:


Չէ Այվ ջան, դա հին հայկական սրբագույն զբաղմունք ա, որը կոչված անբասիր պահել մեր արմատներն ու հայեցիությունը: Դա չի կարա համարվի իզվռաշենություն, քանի որ սույն դասախոսը գոմիկներին դեմ ա ու ինքը ջահել աղջիկների վրա աչք ունի ոչ թե տղերքի: Ադիկա լիովին կփոխե հանգամանքը:

----------

Chuk (16.05.2012), Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), ivy (16.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), murmushka (16.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), VisTolog (16.05.2012), Աթեիստ (16.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> «Երբեմն տղան այնքան է կապվում մոր հետ, որ սկսում է կանացի վարք դրսեւորել» - Սամվել Խուդոյան 
> Էս տաֆտալոգիկ նախադասությունը հերիք ա տվյալ դոկտոր-պրոֆեսորի կոմպետենտության մասին կարծիք կազմելու համար:


Ֆրոյդը դագաղի մեջ երակները կտրեց  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (16.05.2012), ivy (16.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), VisTolog (16.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եվ դու՜, Բրուտոս 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, իսկապես ակումբից շատերն են էդ փաբ գնացել, մեկը՝ ես: Ավելին, ակումբից ոմանք եղել են ի պաշտպանություն փաբի տեղի ունեցած համերգին, ու նորից՝ մեկը ես: Ու կարծում եմ, որ փաբի վերականգնումից հետո ակումբից էլի այնտեղ գնացողներ կլինեն, ու նորից՝ մեկը ես:


Ես էլ եմ միշտ գնացել, այրելուց հետո ի պաշտպանության համերգին գնացել ու էլի եմ գնալու ու տեսնեմ՝ ով ա ինձ թարս  նայելու դրա համար: 
Ու ինձ լավ եմ զգացել էնտեղ, որտև չեմ հանդիպել ինքնահաստատման պակասից տոչորվող տհաս ջահելության, որ խաչիկ ասրյանի Հայաստանում են ապրում: Որտև մարդիկ եմ տեսել, իրանց ճիշտը ոչ մեկի ճտովը չեն փաթաթում, իրանք քիթը ոչ մեկի անկուղնու մեջ չեն խցկում ու ոչ մեկի սպիտակեղենի քիմմաքրման սուրբ գործն իրանց վրա չեն վերցրել: 
Որտև տեսել եմ ամենատարբեր մարդիկ, այդ թվում և էս երկրի համար լիքը փաղ ծախսած *իրական* հայրենասեր սփյուռքահայերի, որոնք իրանց լավ են զգացել էդ փաբում: Որտև իրանց վերաբերվել են մարդավարի, ոչ թե ուզվորի պես զոհի տեսքով վիզ են ծռել առաջները ձեռքները պարզած, իսկ հետո հետևներից խոսացել:

Ծոմակին էլ համարում եմ խիզախ մարդ ու հարգում եմ իրան:

----------

Chuk (16.05.2012), Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (16.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), VisTolog (16.05.2012), Աթեիստ (16.05.2012), Դատարկություն (17.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Պարոն Խուդոյանի գիտական կոչումները պիտի որ ենթադրեն, թե նա գիտելիքների հարուստ պաշար ունի: Ոնց էլ չլինի իր կյանքում մի քանի գիտական հոդված կարդացած կլինի: Ինձ ուղղակի զարմացնում է, թո ոնց է եղել, որ նրա աչքով ոչ մի անգամ չի ընկել, որ համասեռամոլությունը վաղուց արդեն (անցյալ դարի 70-ականներից սկսած) չի համարվում ոչ հիվանդություն, ոչ էլ հոգեկան շեղում աշխարհիս բոլոր հայտնի առողջապահական և հոգեբանական/հոգեբուժական ինստիտուտներում: Եվ ցանկացած մեկը, ով ասում է, թե դա հիվանդություն է, առնվազն պիտի կողքից ավելացնի «իմ կարծիքով», բայց թե որքան է սազական դոկտորի կոչումով հոգեբանին էդպիսի (անտեղյակ) կարծիք արտահայտել, դրա մասին կլռեմ: 
Ուղղակի սենց բաներ որ կարդում եմ, մի անգամ ևս հասկանում եմ, թե ինչի է Հայաստանում հոգեբանություն գիտությունը էն վիճակում, ինչ վիճակում որ է:

----------

Chuk (16.05.2012), Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Kita (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), VisTolog (16.05.2012), Աթեիստ (16.05.2012), Գալաթեա (16.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Միասեռականությունը հիվանդություն է և նրանց թիվը Հայաստանում ավելանում է. հոգեբան*
> 12:17 • 16.05.12
> 
> Հայաստանում միանշանակ ավելանում է միասեռականների թիվը, ովքեր իրենց ավելի ու ավելի են լավ են զգում, Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց հոգեբան Սամվել Խուդոյանը և դա պայմանավորեց հասարակության վերաբերմունքով և առկա քարոզչությունով։
> 
> «Այս երևույթի շատանալը մեծապես կախված է հասարակության դիրքորոշումից: Բնականաբար պետք է խիստ քննադատաբար վերաբերվել։ Իհարկե, խոսքը չի վերաբերում ծեծել, ջարդել, վառելուն, բայց բոլոր դեպքերում դա կախված է հատուկ քարոզչությունից, որի դեմ հատուկ աշխատանքներ պետք է տարվեն և վաղ ախտորոշում կատարվի »,-ասաց նա:
> Հոգեբանը հիշեցնում է, որ Խորհրդային Միությունում պատժվում էր այս երևույթը, այդ իսկ պատճառով միասեռականները շատ ավելի քիչ էին այդ ժամանակ:


Կներեք, բայց էս մարդը պոտենցիալ գեյ է, և վախենում է, որ երևույթի տարածման պայմաններում իր ցանկությունները այլևս չի կարող զսպել. սա է իմ «հոգեբանական» դիագնոզը: Հասարակության դիրքորոշումը երևույթի քանակի հետ կապ չունի: Երկու տարի ապրել եմ Եվրոպայի ամենահամասեռամոլահագեցած քաղաքներից մեկում, եթե տղամարդ սիրում է կնոջ, ոչ մի հասարակական դիրքորոշում չի կարող իրա սեռական կողմնորոշումը փոխել: Հետերո մարդը գեյ չի դառնում, եթե ի սկզբանե ինքը համասեռամոլ չի եղել, նույն էլ հակառակ պարագայում /ես ստեղ այլասերվածներին նկատի չունեմ, որոնք ամեն ինչի, ամեն մեկի հետ են փորձարկումներ անում/: 

Եվ հետո, սովետում ավելի քիչ չէին, ուղղակի ընդհատակ էին. բայց դա խնդիրը չէր լուծում՝ նրանք գոյություն ունեին ու նույնիսկ նման պայմաններում չէին կարողանում հրաժարվել իրանց սեռական կողմնորոշումից: Սան Ֆրանցիսկի գեյերը շատ են ոչ թե նրա համար, որ վերջին տարիներին ավելի շատ են ծնվում, այլ ուղղակի տեղ իրանք բացահայտ են ու նաև քաղաքի ազատությունների պատճառով մնացած քաղաքների գոյություն ունեցող գեյերը տեղափոխվում են էտ քաղաք: 

Թող էտ «հոգեբանը» մի հատ էս հարցին պատասխանի. արդյո՞ք մարդ կհրաժարվեր կնոջ հետ սեքսի հնարավորությունից ու դրա հետևանքով կենթարկվեր հալածանքի, բռնության, անհարգանքի, եթե այլ տարբերակ ունենար:

----------

Chuk (16.05.2012), Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), murmushka (16.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), VisTolog (16.05.2012), Գալաթեա (16.05.2012), Գեա (16.05.2012), Դատարկություն (17.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

եկեք ուղղակի մի քիչ ծիծաղենք
http://video.bigmir.net/show/261480/
 ես նատուրալ եմ ու դրանից չեմ ամաչում :Jpit:

----------

armen9494 (16.05.2012), CactuSoul (18.05.2012), Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), Tig (16.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> եկեք ուղղակի մի քիչ ծիծաղենք
> http://video.bigmir.net/show/261480/
>  ես նատուրալ եմ ու դրանից չեմ ամաչում


Աաաաաաաաա  :LOL:  Այ էս գժություն էր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Tig



----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, որ գնացել եք, կիմանաք. ըտեղ իրո՞ք եղել ա, որ Աթաթուրքի նկարը կախված լինի: Նոր տենց մի բան կարդացի, հետաքրքրեց:

Հղում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժող, որ գնացել եք, կիմանաք. ըտեղ իրո՞ք եղել ա, որ Աթաթուրքի նկարը կախված լինի: Նոր տենց մի բան կարդացի, հետաքրքրեց:


Ո՛Չ, նման բան չի եղել:

----------

Շինարար (16.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող, որ գնացել եք, կիմանաք. ըտեղ իրո՞ք եղել ա, որ Աթաթուրքի նկարը կախված լինի: Նոր տենց մի բան կարդացի, հետաքրքրեց:
> 
> Հղում


Իհարկե՝ ոչ, Շին:
DIY-ում գոյություն ունեցող/ունեցած մարդու նկար ընդհանրապես չի եղել կախված կամ նկարած:  
Թեև Կիտան կարող ա վիճի հետս, մի քանի ամիս իր շան՝ Լոկիի նկարն էլ կպցրած պատերից մեկին:

----------

murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Շինարար (16.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, որ գնացել եք, կիմանաք. ըտեղ իրո՞ք եղել ա, որ Աթաթուրքի նկարը կախված լինի: Նոր տենց մի բան կարդացի, հետաքրքրեց:
> 
> Հղում


Չէ, դաժը Սերժիկի նկարը կախած չէր  :Think:

----------

Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), ivy (16.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), Smokie (17.05.2012), Գալաթեա (16.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2012), Շինարար (16.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, դաժը Սերժիկի նկարը կախած չէր


Պատկերացնում ե՞ք  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ նույն փողոցում ուրիշ փաբ կա՞: Ես մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի ինչ-որ մեկի բլոգի գրառումը, որ առաջին դեմքով պատմում էր աթաթուրքի ու թարքահայ մատուցողուհու մասին, բայց փաբի անունը գրված չէր:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուրիշ փաբեր լիքը կան: Ինչն ա շատ էդ փողոցում՝ փաբը:
Թուրքահայ մատուցողուհի՞: Իրենց ակցենկը բավականին նկատելի է ու ես չեմ հիշում, որ նման խոսվածքով մեկն ինձ գարեջուր բերեր:

Բայց ընդունենք, թե եղել է:
Որևէ մեկը խնդիր է տեսնու՞մ այդտեղ:

----------

Jarre (01.02.2014), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հա, մեկ էլ սուտ ա, որ բոլոր գեյերը համասեռամոլություն են քարոզում. իրանք ինձ համար լիքը աղջիկ են կպցրել  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (17.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (16.05.2012), VisTolog (16.05.2012), Աթեիստ (16.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ուրիշ փաբեր լիքը կան: Ինչն ա շատ էդ փողոցում՝ փաբը:
> Թուրքահայ մատուցողուհի՞: Իրենց ակցենկը բավականին նկատելի է ու ես չեմ հիշում, որ նման խոսվածքով մեկն ինձ գարեջուր բերեր:
> 
> Բայց ընդունենք, թե եղել է:
> Որևէ մեկը խնդիր է տեսնու՞մ այդտեղ:


 *Բլոգ չէր:* Օգոստոսի գրառում ա:
Լիլ, էս դեպքում ինձ համար միակ խնդիրը էն ա, որ ով ինչ զրպարտելի բան տեսնում ա, փորձում ա բարդել DIY-ի վրա: 

Իսկ թղթադրամը էդտեղ տեղադրելու լավ կամ վատ լինելու մասին չէի ուզի խոսել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հա, մեկ էլ հավես չկա Տիգի գրառումներին հատիկ հատիկ պատասխանել, մի երկու բան ասեմ...

Անցած տարի ծնունդս էդ ապազգային, այլադավան, այլասերված, փիս բարքեր քարոզող ու պրոպանգանդող փաբում եմ նշել, հոյակապ անցավ, էս տարի էլ ամենայն հավանականությամբ էդտեղ կնշեմ: Ընդհանրապես բոլոր փաբերից ամենաշատը D.I.Y.-ն ա դուրս գալիս:

Ծոմակին ճանաչում եմ մոտ 4 տարի ու էս ամբողջ ընթացքում իմ կարծիքը իր մասին եղել ա միայն դրական: Չի կարելի մարդուն զրպարտել առանց ճանաչելու:

----------

Chuk (17.05.2012), Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), Jarre (01.02.2014), Kita (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (17.05.2012), Skeptic (17.05.2012), Smokie (17.05.2012), VisTolog (17.05.2012), Աթեիստ (17.05.2012), Ձայնալար (17.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Պարոն Խուդոյանի գիտական կոչումները պիտի որ ենթադրեն, թե նա գիտելիքների հարուստ պաշար ունի: Ոնց էլ չլինի իր կյանքում մի քանի գիտական հոդված կարդացած կլինի: Ինձ ուղղակի զարմացնում է, թո ոնց է եղել, որ նրա աչքով ոչ մի անգամ չի ընկել, որ *համասեռամոլությունը վաղուց արդեն (անցյալ դարի 70-ականներից սկսած) չի համարվում ոչ հիվանդություն, ոչ էլ հոգեկան շեղում աշխարհիս բոլոր հայտնի առողջապահական և հոգեբանական/հոգեբուժական ինստիտուտներում*: Եվ ցանկացած մեկը, ով ասում է, թե դա հիվանդություն է, առնվազն պիտի կողքից ավելացնի «իմ կարծիքով», բայց թե որքան է սազական դոկտորի կոչումով հոգեբանին էդպիսի (անտեղյակ) կարծիք արտահայտել, դրա մասին կլռեմ: 
> Ուղղակի սենց բաներ որ կարդում եմ, մի անգամ ևս հասկանում եմ, թե ինչի է Հայաստանում հոգեբանություն գիտությունը էն վիճակում, ինչ վիճակում որ է:


հա, իհարկե... մի "կես ժամ" առաջ էլ Օբաման էր հայտարարում  որ ոչ մի անհրաժեշտություն չի տեսնում, որ գոմիկները ամուսնանան,.. էն ձև "գլխին տվին", որ միանգամից "հավատի եկավ" ու հայտարարեց որ վաղուց այդ ամուսնությունների ժամանակը հասունացել ա... ու մի հատ սնեց "պուճուր" հանգամանք էլ; իրա նոր ընտրական կամպանիայի գլխավոր սպոնսեռներից մեկը գոմիկ ա  :Bad: ;
ստեղ ռադիոյով ելույթ էր ունենում ԱՄՆ-ի "գլխավոր "լեսբին ու "ապացուցում" էր, որ սենց Օբաման ավելի շատ ձայն կհավաքի, քան կկորցնի...

ու սենց էլ հոգեբանական "գիտությունը", որի սկիզբը ու վերջը եղել ա ՓՈՂԸ;

հազարավոր տարիներ մարդկություն դա համարել ա հիվանդություն, ու ինքը մի քանի հիմար ու բիզնեսմեն հոգեբանների քաղաքական "գիտական" աշխատությամբ չդառավ ՆՈՐՄԱ , այսիքն մարդու նորմալ վիճակ, կամ այլ խոսքով ընտրության հնարավորություն; 

*վաղը մյուսին որ երեխատ այդպիսի ուղղություն ընտրի իր "ամուսնական" կյանքի, դրան ոնց ես նայելու? ոնց որ իր, ազատ ու անկախ մարդու  սովորական ընտրություն?*

էս ամեն ինչը շատ "զվարճալի" է, երբ հեռու է մեր ընտանիքներից; իսկ հերիք է որ մտնի մեր ընտանիքից ներս /Աստված չանի/ էտ ժամանակ ամենամեծ մարդկային ողբերգություններցի մեկն է դառնում, քանի դեռտ այդ *հիվանդին* ծնողներին չի հաջողվում ԲՈՒԺԵԼ;

----------

My World My Space (17.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Հա, մեկ էլ հավես չկա Տիգի գրառումներին հատիկ հատիկ պատասխանել, մի երկու բան ասեմ...
> 
> Անցած տարի ծնունդս էդ ապազգային, այլադավան, այլասերված, փիս բարքեր քարոզող ու պրոպանգանդող փաբում եմ նշել, հոյակապ անցավ, էս տարի էլ ամենայն հավանականությամբ էդտեղ կնշեմ: Ընդհանրապես բոլոր փաբերից ամենաշատը D.I.Y.-ն ա դուրս գալիս:
> 
> Ծոմակին ճանաչում եմ մոտ 4 տարի ու էս ամբողջ ընթացքում* իմ կարծիքը իր մասին եղել ա միայն դրական*: Չի կարելի մարդուն զրպարտել առանց ճանաչելու:


իսկապես? միայն դրական է հա? նոր աստված ա երևի...  :LOL:  
իսկ միհգուցէ դու ես իրան աստվածացնում, աանց ճանաչելու...

հա, իմիջայլոց հայկական իրականության մեջ եհովականների մեջ էնքան դրական պահվածքով մարդիկ կան; բայց դա չի խանգարում հասարակական կարծիք ունենալ իրանց մասին;

----------


## dvgray

> Հա, մեկ էլ սուտ ա, որ բոլոր գեյերը համասեռամոլություն են քարոզում. իրանք ինձ համար լիքը աղջիկ են կպցրել


քո շրջապատում քանի հատ գեյ կա ?  :Shok:   :LOL:  

էսկ տեսել ես? թե ոնց են տղա-տղա համբուրվում ; ու ինչպիսին? է եղել տպավորությունտ

----------


## Chuk

> վաղը մյուսին որ երեխատ այդպիսի ուղղություն ընտրի իր "ամուսնական" կյանքի, դրան ոնց ես նայելու? ոնց որ իր, ազատ ու անկախ մարդու  սովորական ընտրություն?


Պատվախնդիր ու սկզբունքային, ազնիվ մարդը ո՞նց կարող ա նայի, եթե իրա երեխեն հանկարծ այդպիսին լինի: Նա պետք է հավաքի իր նամուսը, գնա ու վառի սեփական երեխայի տունը, դանակահարի սեփական երեխային, ոչնչացնի: Այլ տարբերակ ՉԿԱ՛  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (01.02.2014), Skeptic (17.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> իսկապես? միայն դրական է հա? նոր աստված ա երևի...


Եթե մարդն ասում ա, որ իր կարծիքը միայն դրական է, չի նշանակում, որ աստվածացնում է կամ կեղծում: Օրինակ կար ժամանակ, երբ իմ կարծիքը քո մասին միայն դրական էր: Հո չէր նշանակում, որ ես քեզ աստվածացնում էի: Ավելին, ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ կարծիքս խայտառակ սխալ է եղել: Բայց դա նորից չի խոսում նրա մասին, որ  քեզ աստվածացրել էի, հետո «դարձի եկա»: Նույն կերպ տվյալ դեպքում Ռուֆը այդ մարդուց միայն դրականն է տեսել: Սա չի նշանակում, որ այդ մարդը բացասականը չունի, բայց հիմք է այս պահին դրական կարծիք ունենալու համար:

----------

Jarre (01.02.2014), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (17.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես էլ եմ միշտ գնացել, այրելուց հետո ի պաշտպանության համերգին գնացել ու էլի եմ գնալու ու տեսնեմ՝ ով ա ինձ թարս  նայելու դրա համար: 
> Ու ինձ լավ եմ զգացել էնտեղ, որտև չեմ հանդիպել ինքնահաստատման պակասից տոչորվող տհաս ջահելության, որ խաչիկ ասրյանի Հայաստանում են ապրում: Որտև մարդիկ եմ տեսել, իրանց ճիշտը ոչ մեկի ճտովը չեն փաթաթում, իրանք քիթը ոչ մեկի անկուղնու մեջ չեն խցկում ու ոչ մեկի սպիտակեղենի քիմմաքրման սուրբ գործն իրանց վրա չեն վերցրել: 
> Որտև տեսել եմ ամենատարբեր մարդիկ, այդ թվում և էս երկրի համար լիքը փաղ ծախսած *իրական* հայրենասեր սփյուռքահայերի, որոնք իրանց լավ են զգացել էդ փաբում: Որտև իրանց վերաբերվել են մարդավարի, ոչ թե ուզվորի պես զոհի տեսքով վիզ են ծռել առաջները ձեռքները պարզած, իսկ հետո հետևներից խոսացել:
> 
> Ծոմակին էլ համարում եմ խիզախ մարդ ու հարգում եմ իրան:


հա, ընդեղ հավաքվում են ամենալավ ջահելները, որոնք քիթը մաքուր են պահում... ու հայերնասիրական սփյուռքի էլիտան... 
 :LOL:   :LOL: 

է... այ սա է իմ կածիքով ինքնաարտահայտման տեղ դառել, որ վռոդի մենք ասոբի ենք, ովքեր որ հավաքվում են ստեղ, դրանք ուրիշ են, ազնիվ, ազատ, հայրենասեր... 
սա էլ լևոնիզմի մյուս էտապն ա

----------

Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> իսկապես? միայն դրական է հա? նոր աստված ա երևի...  
> իսկ միհգուցէ դու ես իրան աստվածացնում, աանց ճանաչելու...
> 
> հա, իմիջայլոց հայկական իրականության մեջ եհովականների մեջ էնքան դրական պահվածքով մարդիկ կան; բայց դա չի խանգարում հասարակական կարծիք ունենալ իրանց մասին;


Ես իրեն չեմ աստվածացնում ու ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինքը գիշերը Պողոսի հետ ա քնում, թե Փեփրուշի: Ու ինքը մեր հասարակության համար ավելի շատ լավ բաներ ա արել, քան էդ նացիստ լակոտ լուկուտները միասին վերցրած ամբողջ կյանքում:

Ու ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ Հակոբոսին (հավաքական հոմոֆոբ կերպար է) բնավ չպիտի մտահոգի, թե Պետրոսը գիշերը Պողոսի հետ ա քնում, թե Փեփրուշի, բացառությամբ էն դեպքերի, երբ Հակոբոսն ինքը ցանկություն ունի քնել Պողոսի հետ: Այ էս դեպքում հասկանալի կլինի թե Հակոբոսի վրդովմունքը, թե գեյերին վառելու կոչերը, թե էդ ողջ ատելությունը: Գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ մոլի հոմոֆոբների մեծամասնությունը իրականում թաքնված գեյեր են:

Մի խոսքով, հասարակության բոլոր անդամները, անկախ կրոնական համոզմունքներից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից, մաշկի գույնից, մազերի երկարությունից, աչքերի գույնից, հագուկապից, նախընտրած երաժշտությունից և այլն, ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ ու ոչ ոք բարոյական իրավունք չունի իր համոզմունքները պարտադրել ուրիշի վրա: Ատելությամբ մղված հասարակությունը դատապարտված է կործանման, սենց գնա, վերջում Հայաստանը կամ նացիստական Գերմանիա կդառնա (էս վերջերս էլ ոնց տեսնում եմ դրա բոլոր նախադրյալները կան), կամ էլ մի օր բոլոր գեյերն ու լեզբիները իրար գլուխ կհավաքվեն ու էդ նացիստների մաման մի լավ կլացացնեն (ու շատ էլ լավ կանեն, ակն ընդ ական, ատամն ընդ ատաման):

----------

Chuk (17.05.2012), Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (17.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

իմ կարծիքս էն է, որ նորմալ մարդիկ պետք է ընդանրապես մուտք չգործեն այդպիսի այլասերված տարածքներ, 

իսկ այստեղ դրե դրանց գովքն էք անում, թե աղջիկ են կպցրել... հիվանդ չեն... հայրենասեր են, ազնից են քաջ են, խիզաք են...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Bad:

----------

Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ու ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ Հակոբոսին (հավաքական հոմոֆոբ կերպար է) բնավ չպիտի մտահոգի, թե Պետրոսը գիշերը Պողոսի հետ ա քնում, թե Փեփրուշի, բացառությամբ էն դեպքերի, երբ Հակոբոսն ինքը ցանկություն ունի քնել Պողոսի հետ:


էտ հեչ էլ այդպես չի; բոլորին էլ հետաքրիր ա, թե իրա կողքինը ինչ շեղումերն ունի ու ոնց ա դա արտահայտվում; մանավանդ որ եթե ունես երեխաներ, որոնք աճի տարբեր շրջաններ են թևակոխում, 
քո ասածը իդեալական դեպք ա, որը ԵՐԿՐԻ վրա գոյություն չունի

----------


## ivy

> *վաղը մյուսին որ երեխատ այդպիսի ուղղություն ընտրի իր "ամուսնական" կյանքի, դրան ոնց ես նայելու? ոնց որ իր, ազատ ու անկախ մարդու  սովորական ընտրություն?*


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ինձ բացարձակապես չի անհանգստացնում էն, թե իմ հարազատներից որևէ մեկը, ներառյալ՝ սեփական երեխան, մի օր ոչ տրադիցիոն օրիենտացիա կունենա: Թող ամեն մեկը լինի էն, ինչ կա: Ամեն մարդ էլ ապրելու ու երջանիկ լինելու իր ուղին ունի, և մյուսներին դա չի վերաբերվում:
Ու ես նոր չի, որ լրիվ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում էդ հարցին:

Լրահոսի պահով, էլի նոր լուր DIY-ից:  :Sad: 




> *«Հպարտ ենք, որ ֆաշիստ ենք». Երևանում կրկին հարձակվել են DIY-ի սեփականատիրոջ վրա. միջամտել են հարևանները*
> 05.17.2012
> 
> Մի խումբ երիտասարդ ազգայնականներ այսօր կրկին հարձակվել են DIY բարի սեփականատեր Արմինե Օգանեզովայի և նրա ընկերների վրա. թքել նրանց վրա և սպառնացել բարը նորից վառել: Այս մասին  դեպքի վայրից Epress.am-ին հայտնել է իրավապաշտպան Լալա Ասլիկյանը:
> Նրա խոսքով` ազգայնականները հայտարարել են, որ իրենք ֆաշիստ են և հպարտ են դրանով: Նրանք խորհուրդ են տվել Օգանեզովային չվերանորոգել բարը, քանի որ իրենք երբեք թույլ չեն տա, որ այն գործի, և հերթական անգամ կպայթեցնեն:
> Ծավալված վեճը անհանգստացրել է շենքի բնակիչներին, ովքեր միջամտել են ու ստիպել ազգայնականներին հեռանալ:
> Նշենք, որ երեկ Օգանեզովան ոստիկանությանը հայտնել է, որ մայիսի 15-ին ևս հարձակում է եղել իր բարի վրա,  ազգայնականները ծխախոտներ են նետել, թքել բարից ներս, սակայն այսօր ոստիկանությունը հայտարարություն է տարածել, թե նման բան չի եղել:
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ՀՅԴ-ական պատգամավոր Արծվիկ Մինասյանը վճարել է մայիսի 8-ին բարը հրդեհած իրանահայ եղբայրներից մեկի` Արամեի ազատ արձակման գրավը:


Աղբյուր

----------

Chuk (17.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (17.05.2012), Skeptic (17.05.2012), Դատարկություն (17.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> սա էլ լևոնիզմի մյուս էտապն ա


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

Դիվ, դու ցանկանո՞ւմ ես սրա մասին խոսել  :Smile: 

ժող, նկատել ե՞ք, որ լևոնատյացներն ավելի շատ են Լևոնին հիշատակում ու հիմնականում բառադի տեղը, քան մեկումեջ մնացած լևոնականները:
Հետաքրքիր պահ ա:

----------

Chuk (17.05.2012), Claudia Mori (17.05.2012), davidus (22.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (17.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> իմ կարծիքս էն է, որ նորմալ մարդիկ պետք է ընդանրապես մուտք չգործեն այդպիսի այլասերված տարածքներ, 
> 
> իսկ այստեղ դրե դրանց գովքն էք անում, թե աղջիկ են կպցրել... հիվանդ չեն... հայրենասեր են, ազնից են քաջ են, խիզաք են...


Լսի դու սեփական կյանք չունե՞ս, էս երկրում բոլոր խնդիրներդ լուծել ես մնացել է միասեռականների դեմ պայքարե՞ս, թե Հայաստանը մի էնպիսի դրախտ է, որ մարդիկ բան ու գործ չունեն, մենակ մարդ գտնեն ու քննարկեն իրան առավոտից երեկո, միգուցե գնաս մի օր մանկատուն, կամ զրուցես բակիդ բոմժերի հետ, կամ գտնես բարեկամների, ովքեր խնդիրներ ունեն, Ծոմակի անձնական կյանքի հետ դու ի՞նչ գործ ունես, այդ թվում նաեւ մեր՝ այդ ակումբ գնացողների:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Smokie (17.05.2012), VisTolog (17.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էտ հեչ էլ այդպես չի; բոլորին էլ հետաքրիր ա, թե իրա կողքինը ինչ շեղումերն ունի ու ոնց ա դա արտահայտվում; մանավանդ որ եթե ունես երեխաներ, որոնք աճի տարբեր շրջաններ են թևակոխում, 
> քո ասածը իդեալական դեպք ա, որը ԵՐԿՐԻ վրա գոյություն չունի


Թողնեն մենակ հայրենիք-ընտանիք-գաղափար լյա-լյա անեք:
Էրեխուդ նենց դաստիարակի, որ հարևան գոմիկի ապրելակերպն իրան ավելի հետաքրքիր չթվա:
*Արժեքներ* ներարկի:

----------

Chuk (17.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (17.05.2012), Skeptic (17.05.2012), Smokie (17.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Թողնեն մենակ հայրենիք-ընտանիք-գաղափար լյա-լյա անեք:
> Էրեխուդ նենց դաստիարակի, որ հարևան գոմիկի ապրելակերպն իրան ավելի հետաքրքիր չթվա:
> *Արժեքներ* ներարկի:


 ցավոք արժեքներ ներարկելու գործը միայն ծնողներով չի սահմանափակվում... շրջապատը ևս մեծ նշանակություն ունի`ԶԼՄ ներից սկսած վերջացրած օրինակ  դպրոցի թաքնված գեյ կամ պեդոֆիլ ֆիզկուլտի կամ չգիտեմ էլ  ինչ դասատուով(որը կարող է երեխու հոգեկան աշխարհը լավ էլ շեղի մի րոպեում), դպրոցական  չստացված  ծրագրերով,առողջ ապրելակերպ դասավանդելու կամ չդասավանդելու մեթոդներով:
բայց էս սաղ հեչ, եթե պոչը իսկապես դաշնակների տակ է,ապա զարմանում եմ,որ էդ էդ ջահելներին շատ հեշտ բաց թողեցին , մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում:Ոնց որ անձնական վրեժի հոտ ա գալիս, երևի մեկի երեխուն են շեղել ճանապարհից, իրենք էլ էդ եղանակով  պատասխանանում են: Թե անձնական վրեժի վերսիան ժխտվում է?:Համ էլ էդ դեպքում զոհի կարգավիճակից մի տեսակ բարի տերը դուրս գալով ուրիշ կարգավիճակում ա հայտնվում...
ՀԳ համենայն դեպս գրեմ, որ ազգայնամոլ չհանեք, Ծոմակ մոմակ չգիտեմ ու իմ համար էլ մեկ ա , թե ում բարն ա եղել, գեյի թե քյարթի, հանցանք են գործել պետք է պատժվեն, պատկերացնում եմ շրջապատի շենքերի բնակիչներին ոնց են վախեցրել...

----------

Tig (17.05.2012), Արէա (18.05.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Թողնեն մենակ հայրենիք-ընտանիք-գաղափար լյա-լյա անեք:
> Էրեխուդ նենց դաստիարակի, որ հարևան գոմիկի ապրելակերպն իրան ավելի հետաքրքիր չթվա:
> *Արժեքներ* ներարկի:


Գալ, 10-0 արեցիր  :Kiss:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (17.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> ցավոք արժեքներ ներարկելու գործը միայն ծնողներով չի սահմանափակվում... շրջապատը ևս մեծ նշանակություն ունի`ԶԼՄ ներից սկսած վերջացրած օրինակ  դպրոցի թաքնված գեյ կամ պեդոֆիլ ֆիզկուլտի կամ չգիտեմ էլ  ինչ դասատուով(որը կարող է երեխու հոգեկան աշխարհը լավ էլ շեղի մի րոպեում), դպրոցական  չստացված  ծրագրերով,առողջ ապրելակերպ դասավանդելու կամ չդասավանդելու մեթոդներով:
> բայց էս սաղ հեչ, եթե պոչը իսկապես դաշնակների տակ է,ապա զարմանում եմ,որ էդ էդ ջահելներին շատ հեշտ բաց թողեցին , մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում:Ոնց որ անձնական վրեժի հոտ ա գալիս, երևի մեկի երեխուն են շեղել ճանապարհից, իրենք էլ էդ եղանակով  պատասխանանում են: Թե անձնական վրեժի վերսիան ժխտվում է?:Համ էլ էդ դեպքում զոհի կարգավիճակից մի տեսակ բարի տերը դուրս գալով ուրիշ կարգավիճակում ա հայտնվում...
> ՀԳ համենայն դեպս գրեմ, որ ազգայնամոլ չհանեք, Ծոմակ մոմակ չգիտեմ ու իմ համար էլ մեկ ա , թե ում բարն ա եղել, գեյի թե քյարթի, հանցանք են գործել պետք է պատժվեն, պատկերացնում եմ շրջապատի շենքերի բնակիչներին ոնց են վախեցրել...


Անձնական հարաբերությունների վարկածը չի մերժվում, բայց ասածդ սցենարը ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից ա: Գեա ջան, այնտեղ որևէ մեկը որևէ մեկին «ճանապարհից շեղ»ել չի փորձում, դա գեյ ակումբ չի, ու նման բոլոր հեքիաթները ձեր մեջ ներարկում են ընդամենը կրքեր սրելու համար:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Անձնական հարաբերությունների վարկածը չի մերժվում, բայց ասածդ սցենարը ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից ա: Գեա ջան, այնտեղ որևէ մեկը որևէ մեկին «ճանապարհից շեղ»ել չի փորձում, դա գեյ ակումբ չի, ու նման բոլոր հեքիաթները ձեր մեջ ներարկում են ընդամենը կրքեր սրելու համար:


 Չուկ ես հո չեմ ասում թե հենց ակումբում են կոնկրետ "շեղում", ի նկատի ունեի ակումբի տիրոջը կամ տերերին ու իրենց շրջապատը , իսկ ճանապարհից կարելի է շեղել նաև  կողքի մոթելում, կամ վարձած տանը ... այսինքն վրեժը ոչ թե ակումբի պատերի հանդեպ է եղել, այլ ուղղված է եղել անձի կամ անձերի դեմ...ուզեցել են վախեցնեն, նախազգուշացնեն, ֆինանսական խնդիրների առաջ կանգնեցնեն...
Ամեն դեպքում ասում են անմեղության կանխավարկած կա , իսկ բարի տերը միանգամից իրեն դրեց շատ կարևոր մարդեու տեղ ու սկսեց էդ պատմությանը քաղաքական պաստառ տալ, ես Պետրոսի հետ իր հարցազրույցն եմ նայել, անընդհատ երևի ու կարող է բառերն էր օգտագործում, ասելս էն է, որ սպասել էր պետք էդ հայտարարություններն էլ կարելի էր անել, երբ ամեն ինչ պարզ լիներ... օրինակ եթե արդյունքում պարզվի ,որ իր հայտարարությունները անհիմն էին ու դաշնակները դատի տան, կարող է դա էլ որակվի իբրև ֆաշիզմ?...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ցավոք արժեքներ ներարկելու գործը միայն ծնողներով չի սահմանափակվում... շրջապատը ևս մեծ նշանակություն ունի`ԶԼՄ ներից սկսած վերջացրած օրինակ  դպրոցի թաքնված գեյ կամ պեդոֆիլ ֆիզկուլտի կամ չգիտեմ էլ  ինչ դասատուով(որը կարող է երեխու հոգեկան աշխարհը լավ էլ շեղի մի րոպեում), դպրոցական  չստացված  ծրագրերով,առողջ ապրելակերպ դասավանդելու կամ չդասավանդելու մեթոդներով:
> բայց էս սաղ հեչ, եթե պոչը իսկապես դաշնակների տակ է,ապա զարմանում եմ,որ էդ էդ ջահելներին շատ հեշտ բաց թողեցին , մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում:Ոնց որ անձնական վրեժի հոտ ա գալիս, երևի մեկի երեխուն են շեղել ճանապարհից, իրենք էլ էդ եղանակով  պատասխանանում են: Թե անձնական վրեժի վերսիան ժխտվում է?:Համ էլ էդ դեպքում զոհի կարգավիճակից մի տեսակ բարի տերը դուրս գալով ուրիշ կարգավիճակում ա հայտնվում...
> ՀԳ համենայն դեպս գրեմ, որ ազգայնամոլ չհանեք, Ծոմակ մոմակ չգիտեմ ու իմ համար էլ մեկ ա , թե ում բարն ա եղել, գեյի թե քյարթի, հանցանք են գործել պետք է պատժվեն, պատկերացնում եմ շրջապատի շենքերի բնակիչներին ոնց են վախեցրել...


Գեա, քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս, որ էրեխուդ պետք ա դնես փակի տակ, որտև տնից դուրս ամեն թփի տակ մի պեդոֆիլ կամ նառկաման կամ միասեռական ա կանգնած ու սպասում ա, որ իրանով անի էն էլ մի րոպեում...
Հիմա ինչ, թշնամանանք ամբողջ աշխարհի հանդե՞պ, երեխայի մեջ սարսափ մտցնենք, որ բացի մամայից ու պապայից մնացածը սաղ սաղ քխա ե՞ն:

Պարզապես պետք չի հոմոֆոբ լինելու դեպքում էրեխեքի ֆակտորը անընդհատ մարդկանց աչքը մտցնել ու դրանով մարդու հանդեպ ատելությունը արդարացնել:

Իսկ թե շեղել ա Ծոմակը որևէ մեկին ճամփից թե չէ՝ ապացուցված չէ, ոչ մի ջղայն պապա չի հայտնվել ու հայտարարել, որ իր զուլալ էրեխեն DIY-ում գոմիկ ա դառել: Նենց որ պետք չի անհիմն ենթադրություններ անել:

----------

Chuk (17.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

*dvgray* , ես քո մասին այլ կարծիքի էի...

Ի դեպ, այսօր Թբիլիսիում հոմոֆոբիայի դեմ ուղղված ակցիա էր կազմակերպվել, մասնակիցներին ծեծել են «Ուղղափառ ծնողների միության» անդամները...

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ես հո չեմ ասում թե հենց ակումբում են կոնկրետ "շեղում", ի նկատի ունեի ակումբի տիրոջը կամ տերերին ու իրենց շրջապատը , իսկ ճանապարհից կարելի է շեղել նաև  կողքի մոթելում, կամ վարձած տանը ... այսինքն վրեժը ոչ թե ակումբի պատերի հանդեպ է եղել, այլ ուղղված է եղել անձի կամ անձերի դեմ...ուզեցել են վախեցնեն, նախազգուշացնեն, ֆինանսական խնդիրների առաջ կանգնեցնեն...
> Ամեն դեպքում ասում են անմեղության կանխավարկած կա , իսկ բարի տերը միանգամից իրեն դրեց շատ կարևոր մարդեու տեղ ու սկսեց էդ պատմությանը քաղաքական պաստառ տալ, ես Պետրոսի հետ իր հարցազրույցն եմ նայել, անընդհատ երևի ու կարող է բառերն էր օգտագործում, ասելս էն է, որ սպասել էր պետք էդ հայտարարություններն էլ կարելի էր անել, երբ ամեն ինչ պարզ լիներ... օրինակ եթե արդյունքում պարզվի ,որ իր հայտարարությունները անհիմն էին ու դաշնակները դատի տան, կարող է դա էլ որակվի իբրև ֆաշիզմ?...


Գեա ջան, ես ինչքան հետևել եմ «քաղաքական պաստառ» տալն ուրիշ տեղից ա սկվել: Ոչ իրանցից: Բայց ինձ էդ պահը ճիշտն ասած չի հետաքրքրում: Կատարվել ա հանցագործություն: Պետք ա պատժվի ու վերջ: Դնել փիլիսոփայելը «բա կարող ա սենց, կարող ա նենց» մեր գործը չի: 

Ադեկվատ մարդկանց միակ արձագանքը պետք է լիներ հանցագործությունը դատապարտելը:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Գեա, քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս, որ էրեխուդ պետք ա դնես փակի տակ, որտև տնից դուրս ամեն թփի տակ մի պեդոֆիլ կամ նառկաման կամ միասեռական ա կանգնած ու սպասում ա, որ իրանով անի էն էլ մի րոպեում...
> Հիմա ինչ, թշնամանանք ամբողջ աշխարհի հանդե՞պ, երեխայի մեջ սարսափ մտցնենք, որ բացի մամայից ու պապայից մնացածը սաղ սաղ քխա ե՞ն:
> 
> Պարզապես պետք չի հոմոֆոբ լինելու դեպքում էրեխեքի ֆակտորը անընդհատ մարդկանց աչքը մտցնել ու դրանով մարդու հանդեպ ատելությունը արդարացնել:
> 
> Իսկ թե շեղել ա Ծոմակը որևէ մեկին ճամփից թե չէ՝ ապացուցված չէ, ոչ մի ջղայն պապա չի հայտնվել ու հայտարարել, որ իր զուլալ էրեխեն DIY-ում գոմիկ ա դառել: Նենց որ պետք չի անհիմն ենթադրություններ անել:


 Չէ Գալաթեա , ես լրիվ հակառակն եմ ասում: ասելս էն էր, որ իրականում երեխուն չենք կարող փակի տակ պահել ու դրա համար պետք է հնարավորինս աշխարհը մաքուր պահենք: Իսկ ենթադրել դեռ ոչ մեկը չի արգելել, ոնց որ թե , դու գտնում ես, որ ֆաշիստների արածն է , ես էլ էդպես եմ մտածում: հա ու հանուն մեր հասարակության նենց կուզեի որ առաջին տարբերակը լիներ, որովհետև մեզ մենակ ֆաշիստներն էին պակաս մնացել ...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *dvgray* , ես քո մասին այլ կարծիքի էի...
> 
> Ի դեպ, այսօր Թբիլիսիում հոմոֆոբիայի դեմ ուղղված ակցիա էր կազմակերպվել, մասնակիցներին ծեծել են «Ուղղափառ ծնողների միության» անդամները...


Դիվ-ի մասին շատերս էինք այլ կարծիքի... փոխվել ա փոխվել: 
Որտեղի՞ց մեջն էդքան ատելություն հայտնվեց տեսնես:

Ուղղափառ ծնողների միություն... մեղա մեղա...

----------

Mephistopheles (17.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), VisTolog (17.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Գեա ջան, ես ինչքան հետևել եմ «քաղաքական պաստառ» տալն ուրիշ տեղից ա սկվել: Ոչ իրանցից: Բայց ինձ էդ պահը ճիշտն ասած չի հետաքրքրում: Կատարվել ա հանցագործություն: Պետք ա պատժվի ու վերջ: Դնել փիլիսոփայելը «բա կարող ա սենց, կարող ա նենց» մեր գործը չի: 
> 
> *Ադեկվատ մարդկանց միակ արձագանքը պետք է լիներ հանցագործությունը դատապարտելը*:


 Հա բայց տենց մարդ կա որ դեմ ա էդ մտքին??? շատ կզարմանամ, եթե մեկը ասի թե դա հանցանք չի ու պետք չի պատժել:

----------

Tig (17.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուղղափառ ծնողների միություն... մեղա մեղա...


Հա, տենց բան կա  :LOL: 

*Գեյա*, երբվանի՞ց ա սեռական կողմոնորշումը ընտրություն  :Think:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ Գալաթեա , ես լրիվ հակառակն եմ ասում: ասելս էն էր, որ իրականում երեխուն չենք կարող փակի տակ պահել ու դրա համար պետք է հնարավորինս աշխարհը մաքուր պահենք: Իսկ ենթադրել դեռ ոչ մեկը չի արգելել, ոնց որ թե , դու գտնում ես, որ ֆաշիստների արածն է , ես էլ էդպես եմ մտածում: հա ու հանուն մեր հասարակության նենց կուզեի որ առաջին տարբերակը լիներ, որովհետև մեզ մենակ ֆաշիստներն էին պակաս մնացել ...


Հատուկ քեզ համար Գեա ջան

«Հպարտ ենք, որ ֆաշիստ ենք». Երևանում կրկին հարձակվել են DIY-ի սեփականատիրոջ վրա. միջամտել են հարևանները

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա բայց տենց մարդ կա որ դեմ ա էդ մտքին??? շատ կզարմանամ, եթե մեկը ասի թե դա հանցանք չի ու պետք չի պատժել:


Իհարկե, լիքը: Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր թեման շուռ են տվել ու քննարկում են բարի տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշումը, նրանց դեմ պայքարելու անհրաժեշտությունը, փաբի (որին Աստված գիտի թե ինչի «բար» են ասում) ենթադրալ կողմնորոշումը, Աթաթուրքի նկարի փաբում լինել-չլինելը ու լիքը տենց բաներ  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (17.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Հատուկ քեզ համար Գեա ջան
> 
> «Հպարտ ենք, որ ֆաշիստ ենք». Երևանում կրկին հարձակվել են DIY-ի սեփականատիրոջ վրա. միջամտել են հարևանները


 Շատ կցավեմ, եթե իրականում ես իմ համար հայտնաբերեմ Որ հայ ֆաշիստ էլ  կա, ստացվում է Ալիևը իզուր չէր գոռգոռում դրա մասին, թե հայերը ֆաշիստ սատկում են, ամեն դեպքում անկեղծ ասած ենթադրում եմ, որ հիմա մամուլում մի իսկական  պատերազմ է սկսվել, ու անհանդուրժողական մթնոլորտ է տիրում երկու կողմից էլ: Հուսամ, որ երբ առաջին օրերի կրքերը հանդարտվեն ու դատ ու դատաստանը սկսվի, գոնե այս հարցում  իրականությունը կպարզվի...
Մի անգամ էլ կրկնվեմ, որ հանցագործություն է եղել, ու  հանցագործները պետք է պատժվեն դաշնակ լինեն , գեյ , լինեն թե եսիմ ինչ...

----------

Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Արէա (18.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Աթաթուրքի նկարի փաբում լինել-չլինելը ու լիքը տենց բաներ


Քանի որ հարցը ես էի տվել, պարզաբանեմ: Ես կողքը նշել էի, որ ինձ հետաքրքիր ա: Կարդացել էի "Առավոտում": Ինձ համար դա ավելի կարևոր բարոյականության ցուցիչ ա, թե ում նկարն ա ու խի կախել իր պատից, քան թե օրը քանի անգամ ու ում հետ ա քնում: Ու նման մարդուն ձեր աջակցելը էդ դեպքում չէի հասկանա, հանցագործություն ա, թող ոստիկանությունը զբաղվի: Բայց քանի որ իմ կողմից հարգված մարդկանց կողմից հերքվեց, ես էլ սուս-փուս շարունակեցի հետևել թեմային: Թե՞ ինձ նկատի չունեիր, հերթական անգամ ինձ հետ կապ չունեցող գրառման եմ արձագանքո՞ւմ :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի որ հարցը ես էի տվել, պարզաբանեմ: Ես կողքը նշել էի, որ ինձ հետաքրքիր ա: Կարդացել էի "Առավոտում": Ինձ համար դա ավելի կարևոր բարոյականության ցուցիչ ա, թե ում նկարն ա ու խի կախել իր պատից, քան թե օրը քանի անգամ ու ում հետ ա քնում: Ու նման մարդուն ձեր աջակցելը էդ դեպքում չէի հասկանա, հանցագործություն ա, թող ոստիկանությունը զբաղվի: Բայց քանի որ իմ կողմից հարգված մարդկանց կողմից հերքվեց, ես էլ սուս-փուս շարունակեցի հետևել թեմային: Թե՞ ինձ նկատի չունեիր, հերթական անգամ ինձ հետ կապ չունեցող գրառման եմ արձագանքո՞ւմ


Շին ջան, լրիվ անկեղծ քեզ նկատի չունեի հասարակ պատճառով. դու ընդամենը հարցրել էիր ճիշտ ա թե չէ, ստացել էիր պատասխանը ու «քաշվել էիր մի կողմ»: Ես նկատի ունեի նրանց, ովքեր էդ Աթաթուրքի թեման մեջ էին գցել, ոչ ակումբում (դու ընդամենը լսել էիր էդ մասին):

----------


## John

Թաքնված ադմին լինեի՝ բոլորին՝ ծոմակից սկսած մինչև աթաթուրքը, համոֆոբներով, ֆաշիստներով, ալի-բաբային իր ամբողջ թիկնազորով տուգանային միավորներ բաժանեի նորություններ կարդալու ակնկալիքով էս թեման մտնող մարդկանց անունից...

----------


## Chuk

Փորձեմ մի բան էլ գրել ու քաշվել մի կողմ:

Ծոմակի անձը ինձ բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, ոչ իրա անկողնային ուղղությամբ, ոչ այլ: Իրա մասին ամենատարբեր կարծիքներ եմ լսել, հիմնականում՝ դրական: Ու իմ համար ստեղ Ծոմակի խնդիրը չի, այլ ընդհանուր  վերաբերմունքի խնդիրը:

Խնդիրն էն ա, որ երբ հայտնի դարձավ, որ ոմն Տեր-Պողոսյան մանկապղծությամբ ա զբաղվել, ու կան բազում «զոհեր», էդ մարդու հարցը տենց քննարկման չարժանացավ: Ոչ ակումբում, ոչ ընդհանրապես: Բավական պասիվ էին: Մինչդեռ մանկապղծությունը հստակ հանցագործություն ու հստակ անբարոյականություն է: Նույն կերպ նման լայն արձագանք չգտավ գյուղերից մեկի գյուղապետ, համատեղության կարգով ֆիզկուլտի ուսուցչի՝ իր աշակերտուհուն բռնաբարելու դեպքը: Մինչդեռ հստակ հանցագործություն ու հստակ անբարոյականություն է: Երկու դեպքում էլ կային կոնկրետ տուժողներ, կոնկրետ խայտառակություն:

Մեկնաբանություն չեմ ուզում անել: Մեկնաբանությունս կարող ա ցավոտ ու տխուր լինի: Ուղղակի արձանագրում եմ ու ասում, որ էս ամեն ինչը շատ վատ ա:

----------

CactuSoul (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Rammstein (18.05.2012), Skeptic (17.05.2012), VisTolog (17.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (17.05.2012), Դատարկություն (17.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Թուրք համասեռամոլները դրամահավաք են սկսել DIY-ին աջակցելու նպատակով:*

----------


## dvgray

> Լսի դու սեփական կյանք չունե՞ս,


շատ կոպիտ ու վուլգար դիմելաձև է... 
իսկ հարցդ   անպատկառ;

իմ հետ փրփուրը բերանին խոսալ պետք չէ; 




> էս երկրում բոլոր խնդիրներդ լուծել ես մնացել է միասեռականների դեմ պայքարե՞ս, թե Հայաստանը մի էնպիսի դրախտ է, որ մարդիկ բան ու գործ չունեն, մենակ մարդ գտնեն ու քննարկեն իրան առավոտից երեկո, միգուցե գնաս մի օր մանկատուն, կամ զրուցես բակիդ բոմժերի հետ, կամ գտնես բարեկամների, ովքեր խնդիրներ ունեն, Ծոմակի անձնական կյանքի հետ դու ի՞նչ գործ ունես, այդ թվում նաեւ մեր՝ այդ ակումբ գնացողների:


էտ դու էս նախաձեռնել ու այստեղ նույնպես պրոպագանդում գոմիկներին; թաքնված պրոպագանդան նույնպես պրոպագանդա է, ու շատ անգամ ավելի վտանգավոր; դա ըստ մասնագիտության բնույթի պետք է որ իմանաս;

ինձ ոչ մի հոգեկան խանգարվածի  անձնական կյանքը  երբևէ չի հետաքրքիել; նամանավանդ ոմն Ծոմակի, նույնը նաև քո անձնական կյանքի մասին կարող եմ ասել;

----------

fanaid (15.07.2012), Արէա (18.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> *dvgray* , ես քո մասին այլ կարծիքի էի...


իսկ ես քո մասին ԱՅԼ կարծիքի չեմ, ու դժվար էլ լինեմ

----------

Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Մի խոսքով, հասարակության բոլոր անդամները, անկախ կրոնական համոզմունքներից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից, մաշկի գույնից, մազերի երկարությունից, աչքերի գույնից, հագուկապից, նախընտրած երաժշտությունից և այլն, ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ ու ոչ ոք *բարոյական իրավունք չունի իր համոզմունքները պարտադրել ուրիշի վրա:*


ես էլ եմ դա ասում; ոչ ոք չունի այդ իրավունքը պրոպագանդելու իրա ապրելակերպը, մանավանդ որ մեծամասնությունը դա համարում են հիվանդություն, այլասերվածություն
եթե իրանց համար ապրեն առանց պրոպագանդայի, հասարակական հնչեղության վարքագծի, ոչ  մի նորմալ մարդ էլ իրանց չի կպնի;

----------

Tig (17.05.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> «Հպարտ ենք, որ ֆաշիստ ենք». Երևանում կրկին հարձակվել են DIY-ի սեփականատիրոջ վրա. միջամտել են հարևանները


Բա չլինեիք: 

Օրուելին հիշեցի՝
«Ես լսել եմ, որ այն (ֆաշիզմ բառը) գործածում են ֆերմերների, խանութպանների, Սոցիալական կրեդիտի, ֆիզիկական պատիժների, աղվեսի որսի, ցլամարտի, 22-ի կոմիտեի, 41-ի կոմիտեի, Քիփլինգի, Գանդիի, Չան Կայ Շիի, համասեռամոլության, Փրիսթլիի հեռարձակումների, երիտասարդների հանրակացարանների, աստղաբանության, կանանց, շների, ես էլ ինչ գիտեմ ինչերի վերաբերմամբ:»

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2012)

----------


## specialist

ամեն մեկը իա կարծիքը հայտնելու իրավունք ունի, ու ամեն մեկը իր ձևովա նայում ես ամենին, կոնկրետ ես  ասում եմ որ ետ քիչա, եսօրր մտել թքել են վրեքե, ետալա  քիչա, ուղղակի ես նւոյն եռանդով ետ եհովանների վկաների դեմա պետք պայքարել:Սա իմ կարծքինա, խնդրում եմ չմեջբերել և նման բաներ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Բա չլինեիք: 
> 
> Օրուելին հիշեցի՝
> «Ես լսել եմ, որ այն (ֆաշիզմ բառը) գործածում են ֆերմերների, խանութպանների, Սոցիալական կրեդիտի, ֆիզիկական պատիժների, աղվեսի որսի, ցլամարտի, 22-ի կոմիտեի, 41-ի կոմիտեի, Քիփլինգի, Գանդիի, Չան Կայ Շիի, համասեռամոլության, Փրիսթլիի հեռարձակումների, երիտասարդների հանրակացարանների, աստղաբանության, կանանց, շների, ես էլ ինչ գիտեմ ինչերի վերաբերմամբ:»


Արշ, միտքը հասկանալի ա, բայց էդ նույն ձևով կարելի ա վիճել, թե որն ա իսկական քրիստոնյան: Բնական ա, որ մաթեմատիկական ոճի սահմանումներ տալը անիմաստ ա: Բայց պարզ ա, որ էդ լակոտների ուղեղներում ծայրահեղ ազգայնական, միատարր մասսայի ստեղծման գաղափարներն են մտած: Էս կոնտեքստում ի՞նչն ա խանգարում, որ դրանք ֆաշիստ կոչվեն:

----------

ivy (17.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

:Bad:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ-ի մասին շատերս էինք այլ կարծիքի... փոխվել ա փոխվել: 
> Որտեղի՞ց մեջն էդքան ատելություն հայտնվեց տեսնես:


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  էս "ատելության" մասով  :LOL: 

փոխվել... իհարկե փոխվել եմ; եթե փոխվել է միջավայրը, մարդը իհարկե փոխվում է; ու հենց էտ Փոփոխության համար է, որ մարդ փոխում է իր միջավայրը; 
 փոխվել եմ էնքանով, որ մեջիսց իսպառ անհետացել է հոտային/ոհմակային բնազդը ; չնայած առանձնապես էլ չեմ ունեցել; ու լրիվ հնարավորություն ունեմ արտահայտելու ԻՄ սկզբունքները ու հետևելու ԻՄ սկզբուքներին  :Smile:  անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա Վոջդը ու ովքեր են իրա ախռաննիկները  :Wink:

----------

fanaid (15.07.2012), Գեա (17.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> ամեն մեկը իա կարծիքը հայտնելու իրավունք ունի, ու ամեն մեկը իր ձևովա նայում ես ամենին, կոնկրետ ես  ասում եմ որ ետ քիչա, եսօրր մտել թքել են վրեքե, ետալա  քիչա, ուղղակի ես նւոյն եռանդով ետ եհովանների վկաների դեմա պետք պայքարել:Սա իմ կարծքինա, խնդրում եմ չմեջբերել և նման բաներ:


էս ամենի մեջ կարևոր դերակատարում ունի եկեղեցին; իսկ եկեղեցու զեկավարությունը հիմա ռազբոռկեքով ու փող հաշվելով ա մենակ զբաղված; 
իրանք պետք ա բացատրեին, հասկացնեին, հասարակական կարծիքը այս հարցերի մասով պահեին իրանց հունի մեջ;

----------

specialist (17.05.2012), Գեա (17.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Երբ տականքները դառնում են նաև հոգեկան հիվանդ, իրանց ուղղակի անտեսել ա պետք՝ սեփական նյարդերը խնայելու համար: Անտեսել բոլորին եմ խորհուրդ տալիս  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էս "ատելության" մասով 
> 
> փոխվել... իհարկե փոխվել եմ; եթե փոխվել է միջավայրը, մարդը իհարկե փոխվում է; ու հենց էտ Փոփոխության համար է, որ մարդ փոխում է իր միջավայրը; 
>  փոխվել եմ էնքանով, որ մեջիսց իսպառ անհետացել է հոտային/ոհմակային բնազդը ; չնայած առանձնապես էլ չեմ ունեցել; ու լրիվ հնարավորություն ունեմ արտահայտելու ԻՄ սկզբունքները ու հետևելու ԻՄ սկզբուքներին  անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա Վոջդը ու ովքեր են իրա ախռաննիկները


Դիվ, դու, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, Հայաստանում չէիր, նենց որ մի քիչ պարզ չի՝ ինչ փոխված միջավայր նկատի ունես: Ինչ-որ ուրիշ, նման պայմաններ ունեցող երկիր էլ կա՞՝ ուր դու գտնվում ես հիմա:
Դու հիմա Հայաստանի մասին ե՞ս խոսում, թե էն վայրի, որտեղ ապրում ե՞ս:

Երկրորդ, այստեղ, Հայաստանում միջավայրն իսկապես փոխվել է, բայց հենց էս թեմայի մասնակիցներից շատերը ՉԵՆ փոխվել, որտև միջավայրի հետ փոփոԽվելն ա հենց, որ մարդուն հոտի, ոհմակի մաս ա դարձնում:
Եթե դու փոխվում ես ամեն մի փոփոխության հետ ուրեմն դու դրանց մի մասն ես, հոտի մի մասն ես:

Ու ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ մենք մեր սկզբունքները չենք արտահայտում: Բա էլ ինչի՞ ենք հետդ քյալլա տալիս, երբ կարելի էր շատ ավելի օգտակար անցկացնել էդ ժամանակը:

Ու վերջին գրածդ....էս թեմայում ակտիվ, փաբի տուժած տերերին պաշտպանող ՄԵԿԻՆ ցույց տուր, որ վոժդի ու իրա ախռաննիկի ինքնության հետ կապված գրառում են անում:

----------

murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> 


"ֆաշիզմ " բառը,  դրական ցանկացած իմաստով օգտագործողներին պետք է հասնի քրեական պատասխանատվություն, ինչպես ֆրանսիական կառավարություն ցանկանում է պատճել ցեղասպանույթունը ուրացողներին;

շատ ցավալի է, որ այս շարժումը եկեղեցու ու մտավորականների տեղը անում են իրենց "ֆաշիստ" հորջորջողները; 
էտ երեխաները իրականում շատ մեղք են, որ գտնվում են ըտենց ահավոր մարդկանց ազդեռցության տակ; դրանք էլ գոմիկներից պակաս վտանգավոր չեն, ես կասեի նրանք շատ ավելի վտանգավոր են, եթե շուտափույթ էտ շարժման դեմը չառնացվի;

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Tig (17.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> 


Էս ով են էս անասունները։  :Bad:  Ես լեսբի՞ եմ հիմա, որ լիքը եղել եմ DIY-ում։
Ու էս ի՞նչ լկտիություն է, այ քեզ խոսելու ձև։ Ու էլ չասեմ, թե ինչ կարգի տհաճության զգացում են արթնացնում իրենց նկատմամբ ու իրենցից անկախ գովազդում իրենց ատելի Ծոմակին։

Ու մի բան էլ, ժողովուրդ, ինձ էս ամենը ահավոր պարզունակ ու բացահայտ է թվում ճշմարտություն լինելու համար։ Մի տեսակ շատ է ներկայացման հոտ գալիս...  :Sad:   :Dntknw:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էս ամենի մեջ կարևոր դերակատարում ունի եկեղեցին; իսկ եկեղեցու զեկավարությունը հիմա ռազբոռկեքով ու փող հաշվելով ա մենակ զբաղված; 
> իրանք պետք ա բացատրեին, հասկացնեին, հասարակական կարծիքը այս հարցերի մասով պահեին իրանց հունի մեջ;


Եկեղեցի՞ն:
Բենթլի քշող Կճո՞ն:
Միգուցե ժամկետանց ապրանք ծախող ու մառշուտկի գծեր ունեցող կաթողիկո՞սը  :Think: 

Շատ դժվար ընտրության առաջ կանգնացրիր:

----------

murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (17.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, դու, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, Հայաստանում չէիր, նենց որ մի քիչ պարզ չի՝ ինչ փոխված միջավայր նկատի ունես: Ինչ-որ ուրիշ, նման պայմաններ ունեցող երկիր էլ կա՞՝ ուր դու գտնվում ես հիմա:
> Դու հիմա Հայաստանի մասին ե՞ս խոսում, թե էն վայրի, որտեղ ապրում ե՞ս:
> 
> Երկրորդ, այստեղ, Հայաստանում միջավայրն իսկապես փոխվել է, բայց հենց էս թեմայի մասնակիցներից շատերը ՉԵՆ փոխվել, որտև միջավայրի հետ փոփոԽվելն ա հենց, որ մարդուն հոտի, ոհմակի մաս ա դարձնում:
> Եթե դու փոխվում ես ամեն մի փոփոխության հետ ուրեմն դու դրանց մի մասն ես, հոտի մի մասն ես:
> 
> Ու ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ մենք մեր սկզբունքները չենք արտահայտում: Բա էլ ինչի՞ ենք հետդ քյալլա տալիս, երբ կարելի էր շատ ավելի օգտակար անցկացնել էդ ժամանակը:
> 
> Ու վերջին գրածդ....էս թեմայում ակտիվ, փաբի տուժած տերերին պաշտպանող ՄԵԿԻՆ ցույց տուր, որ վոժդի ու իրա ախռաննիկի ինքնության հետ կապված գրառում են անում:


Գալաթեա, ես Հայաստանում չեմ 4 տարի; ու խոսում եմ Հայաստանի մասին;
խոսքը նրա մասին չէ, որ եթե Հայաստանում չես, ապա ավելի լավն ես, կամ վատը; խոսքը ընդամենը երկրի միջավայրի մասին է; փակ երկիր է Հայաստանը, փոքր երկիր, անգամ օդը չի հերիքում; ռեսուրսները շատ սահմանափակ են...    

իհարկե, կարող ես ասել, որ դա կապ չունի, մարդը ուր էլ գնա, եթե սկզբունքային է, ապա ինքն է թելադրում և այլն... և այլն...
սակայն, ավելի լավ է լռենք  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Եկեղեցի՞ն:
> Բենթլի քշող Կճո՞ն:
> Միգուցե ժամկետանց ապրանք ծախող ու մառշուտկի գծեր ունեցող կաթողիկո՞սը 
> 
> Շատ դժվար ընտրության առաջ կանգնացրիր:


այո, համատարած այլասերվածություն է; մի կատարյալ Սոդոմ ու Գոմոր; իսկ մարդիկ կան, էն խեղճ ու կրակ "պառավին" են   քֆրտում, թե ինչի 5000 վերցրիր; 

ու էլի եմ ասում, ինչ որ կա Հայաստանում հիմա, դա բնական վիճակ է;
բայց նաև հույս կա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս ով են էս անասունները։  
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ, ժողովուրդ, ինձ էս ամենը ահավոր պարզունակ ու բացահայտ է թվում ճշմարտություն լինելու համար։ Մի տեսակ շատ է ներկայացման հոտ գալիս...


Լիլ ջան, էս ամենի մեջ մի ներկայացում կա մենակ ու քանի շուխուրն աճում ա, ես համոզվում եմ:
Հատկապես, երբ կարդացի, որ ՀՀԿ-ն էլ էշ-էշ բստրել էս թեմաներով: Վայշնակների պես:

Էս ամենն արվում ա ընտությունների խայտառակ վիճակից ու արդյունքներից ուշադրությունը շեղելու համար:

Հանկարծ ու պարզվեց, որ Երևանում  փաբեր կան:
Հանկարծ ու պարզվեց, որ Երևանում միասեռականներ կան:
Հանկարծ ու պարզվեց, որ Երևանում ֆաշիստներ կան:

Ու էս ամեն էն  խայտառակության ֆոնին, թե ոնց ժողովրդին կզցրին դարձրին 10 000 դրամանոց փալաս:

----------

Chuk (17.05.2012), Mephistopheles (17.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Մանուլ (17.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Էս ով են էս անասունները։  Ես լեսբի՞ եմ հիմա, որ լիքը եղել եմ DIY-ում։
> Ու էս ի՞նչ լկտիություն է, այ քեզ խոսելու ձև։ Ու էլ չասեմ, թե ինչ կարգի տհաճության զգացում են արթնացնում իրենց նկատմամբ ու իրենցից անկախ գովազդում իրենց ատելի Ծոմակին։
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ, ժողովուրդ, ինձ էս ամենը ահավոր պարզունակ ու բացահայտ է թվում ճշմարտություն լինելու համար։ Մի տեսակ շատ է ներկայացման հոտ գալիս...


կարծում եմ պետք չէ գնալ այնտեղ, ինչքան էլ այնտեղ մեղրաձայն լինի ու "կայֆ", ու *կամա թե ակամա ֆինանսավորել գեյերին*, քանի որ աշխարհի փորձը ցույց է տալիս եր նրանք այդ ֆինանսները օգտագործում են նոր ու նոր "ձկներ" բռնելու, ու վերջին հաշվով իրանց կամքը ընդանուրին թելադրելու համար;

----------

fanaid (15.07.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Լիլ ջան, էս ամենի մեջ մի ներկայացում կա մենակ ու քանի շուխուրն աճում ա, ես համոզվում եմ:
> Հատկապես, երբ կարդացի, որ ՀՀԿ-ն էլ էշ-էշ բստրել էս թեմաներով: Վայշնակների պես:
> 
> Էս ամենն արվում ա ընտությունների խայտառակ վիճակից ու արդյունքներից ուշադրությունը շեղելու համար:
> 
> Հանկարծ ու պարզվեց, որ Երևանում  փաբեր կան:
> Հանկարծ ու պարզվեց, որ Երևանում միասեռականներ կան:
> Հանկարծ ու պարզվեց, որ Երևանում ֆաշիստներ կան:
> 
> Ու էս ամեն էն  խայտառակության ֆոնին, թե ոնց ժողովրդին կզցրին դարձրին 10 000 դրամանոց փալաս:


ամենայն հավանականությամբ դու ճիշտ ես; ու էս ներկայացման մեջ նաև Դուք ունեցաք Ձեզ հատկացված դերակատարումը; անկախ ձեր կամքից;

----------


## Mephistopheles

քանի որ գեյերից տենց վախեցած եք ասեմ… Օսկար Ուայլդը, Միքելանջելոն, Պլատոնը, Նուրիևը, Փարաջանովը, Չայկովսկին, Չաբուկիանին, Ֆիլիպ Ջոնսոնը և շատ ու շատ ուրիշներ որոնցով մենք սերունդ ենք դաստիարակում, գեյ են եղել… եթե դուք պատրաստ եք էդ մարդկանց սեքսուալ կողմնորոշման համար իրանց թողած ժառանգությունից հրաժարվել, ապա լավ իմացեք որ նորմալ սերունդ երբեք չեք ունենա…

հետերոսեքսուալներից աշխարհն ավելի շատ ա տուժել… բռնաբարությունների ճնշող մեծամասնությանը հետերոսեքսուալներն են անում… մարդու սեքսուալ կողմնորոշումը քննարկման, առավել ևս իրանց թողած քաղաքակրթական ժառանգության արժեվորման հիմք չի կարա լինի… թող իրանք էլ գեյ ըլնեն, իրանց տեղաշորի մեջ իրանք ինչ որ անում են, դա իմ խնդիրը չի… 

…ձեր երեխեքին լրիվ ուրիշ մարդիկ և ուրիշ տեղ են փչացնում…

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), ivy (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> կարծում եմ պետք չէ գնալ այնտեղ, ինչքան էլ այնտեղ մեղրաձայն լինի ու "կայֆ", ու *կամա թե ակամա ֆինանսավորել գեյերին*, քանի որ աշխարհի փորձը ցույց է տալիս եր նրանք այդ ֆինանսները օգտագործում են նոր ու նոր "ձկներ" բռնելու, ու վերջին հաշվով իրանց կամքը ընդանուրին թելադրելու համար;


Դիվ, այ Դիվ, արի կլինի դու մեզ մի ասա հա՞, մենք ուր գնանք կամ ինչ անենք: Ոնց ասեմ, մի տեսակ... քո գործը չի էլի: Ռուսները լավ խոսք ունեն:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կարծում եմ պետք չէ գնալ այնտեղ, ինչքան էլ այնտեղ մեղրաձայն լինի ու "կայֆ", ու *կամա թե ակամա ֆինանսավորել գեյերին*, քանի որ աշխարհի փորձը ցույց է տալիս եր նրանք այդ ֆինանսները օգտագործում են նոր ու նոր "ձկներ" բռնելու, ու վերջին հաշվով իրանց կամքը ընդանուրին թելադրելու համար;


Ապեր, հլա մի հատ քո օրվա ռեժիմն ու ընդհանրապես սովորույթյերդ աչքի անցկացրու… կտեսնես որ դու գեյ ծառայություններից լավ էլ օգտվում ես, բացառված չի որ քո տռուսիկը կամ շալվարը գեյ դիզայն արած ըլնի… Կանադայում ես չէ՞… գեյը վարակիչ հիվանդություն չի ոչ էլ վամպիր ա որ կծի գեյանաս… գեյ ծնվում են, ու ամեն մեղքիս վրա հենց հետերոսեքսուալներից… 

ապեր, իրանց կամքը ո՞րն ա… որ սաղս գեյ ըլնե՞նք…

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> իսկ ես քո մասին ԱՅԼ կարծիքի չեմ, ու դժվար էլ լինեմ


Եթե էն կարծիքն ա, ինչ նախկինում արտահայտել ես, միայն ուրախ կլինեմ: Բայց նախկինում մեր կարծիքներն համընկնում էին: 

Ես դեմ եմ ցանկացած անօրինականության, իսկ դո՞ւ:

Ի դեպ, էս աղմուկն ինձ էնքան էլ դուր չի գալիս:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մեֆ, սխալվում ես, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հիվանդություն է, այն էլ խիստ վարակիչ ու փոխանցվում է օդակաթիլային ճանապարհով։ Դրա համար բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Փարպեցի,  Պուշկին, Կողբացի փողոցներով անցնելիս քթներին պահպանակ անցկացնել, թե չէ կարող ա առավոտյան արթնանաս ու պարզվի, որ պետք է հիմա մենակ նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին սիրես։ ))

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էն ով էր Ակումբում մի քանի օր առաջ առաջարկում, թե էկենք «Հոմոսեքսուալիստների» թեման վերաբացենք, փաստորեն առաջարկն ընդունվեց:  :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե էն կարծիքն ա, ինչ նախկինում արտահայտել ես, միայն ուրախ կլինեմ: Բայց նախկինում մեր կարծիքներն համընկնում էին: 
> 
> Ես դեմ եմ ցանկացած անօրինականության, իսկ դո՞ւ:
> 
> Ի դեպ, էս աղմուկն ինձ էնքան էլ դուր չի գալիս:


իհսրկե ինչ նախկինում արտահայտել եմ
ասեմ ավելին, ինձ հանդիպած բացառիկ սկզբունքային մարդակցից ես 
...
իսկ ստեղ մեր կարծիքների չեն համընկնում, որովհետև կարծում եմ դու պաշտպանում ես, ինչպես միշտ, քո կարծիքով թույլին, համեմատաբար անպաշպանին, այլ խոսքով - փոքրամասնությանը; իրանց արտահայտվելու իրավունքը; դա հարգանքի արժանի է... 
սակայն ես էլ համարում եմ, որ սենց, էս տեմպերով գնա, ապա հիմիկվա նորմալ մարդիկ են լինելուի փոքրամասնություն;
ենթադրում եմ, որ դու չես տեսել թե ինչ ագրեսիվ է այսպես կոչված գեյական կոմունիթին; ու քառաքի մեջտեղում ինչ /ոռները բաց բառիս բուն իմաստով/ "պառադներ" են անում. ու իրանք ամուր պաշտպանված են օրենքով;

----------


## Chuk

> Էն ով էր Ակումոբւմ մի քանի օր առաջարկում, թե էկենք «Հոմոսեքսուալիստների» թեման վերաբացենք, փաստորեն առաջարկն ընդունվեց:


Փաստորեն կամաց-կամաց ընկնում ենք փաբը հրդեհողների հետքի վրա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Փաստորեն կամաց-կամաց ընկնում ենք փաբը հրդեհողների հետքի վրա


Ախ նա՜ էր  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, հլա մի հատ քո օրվա ռեժիմն ու ընդհանրապես սովորույթյերդ աչքի անցկացրու… կտեսնես որ դու գեյ ծառայություններից լավ էլ օգտվում ես, բացառված չի որ քո տռուսիկը կամ շալվարը գեյ դիզայն արած ըլնի… Կանադայում ես չէ՞… գեյը վարակիչ հիվանդություն չի ոչ էլ վամպիր ա որ կծի գեյանաս… գեյ ծնվում են, ու ամեն մեղքիս վրա հենց հետերոսեքսուալներից… 
> 
> ապեր, իրանց կամքը ո՞րն ա… որ սաղս գեյ ըլնե՞նք…


աբեր, ոչ մի բան էլ բացառված չի... բացառեված չէ անգամ, որ քո տռուսիկը Սաշիկի մակլավիկն ա կարել, ու կարելուց հետո էլ մի քանի օր նախօրոք հագած լինի;

----------

Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, սխալվում ես, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հիվանդություն է, այն էլ խիստ վարակիչ ու փոխանցվում է օդակաթիլային ճանապարհով։ Դրա համար բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Փարպեցի,  Պուշկին, Կողբացի փողոցներով անցնելիս քթներին պահպանակ անցկացնել, թե չէ կարող ա առավոտյան արթնանաս ու պարզվի, որ պետք է հիմա մենակ նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին սիրես։ ))
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


ես տենց չեմ լսել… բայց ասեմ, նավսյակի Փարպեցի, Պուշկին, Կողբացի փողոցներով անցնելիս քամակներդ էլ ծածկեք… հատկապես հպարտ ֆաշիստները տենչալի են գեյերի համար… մի հատ որ հետևներից հաքնեն, կունենանք հպարտ-հայե-գեյ ֆաշիստներ…

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աբեր, ոչ մի բան էլ բացառված չի... բացառեված չէ անգամ, որ քո տռուսիկը Սաշիկի մակլավիկն ա կարել, ու կարելուց հետո էլ մի քանի օր նախօրոք հագած լինի;


բայց զատո գեյ չի ու իմ ֆինանսներն էլ գեյերին չի գնում…

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> բայց զատո գեյ չի ու իմ ֆինանսներն էլ գեյերին չի գնում…


էտ չես կարա ասես... թե քո ֆինանսները ուր են գնում; մեակ կարաս ասես, թե ումից են  ձեռանց գալիս...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էտ չես կարա ասես... թե քո ֆինանսները ուր են գնում; մեակ կարաս ասես, թե ումից են  ձեռանց գալիս...


խի սաշիկը գեյ ա՞… թաղեմ դրան, դրա ռոժից հեչ չես ասի… 

բայց եթե փողերի հետևից գնանք, ապա ամբողջ հայաստանի իշխանությունները գեյ են, ժողովուրդն էլ գեյերին 25 դոլարով ծախված…

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> իհսրկե ինչ նախկինում արտահայտել եմ
> ասեմ ավելին, ինձ հանդիպած բացառիկ սկզբունքային մարդակցից ես 
> ...
> իսկ ստեղ մեր կարծիքների չեն համընկնում, որովհետև կարծում եմ դու պաշտպանում ես, ինչպես միշտ, քո կարծիքով թույլին, համեմատաբար անպաշպանին, այլ խոսքով - փոքրամասնությանը; իրանց արտահայտվելու իրավունքը; դա հարգանքի արժանի է... 
> սակայն ես էլ համարում եմ, որ սենց, էս տեմպերով գնա, ապա հիմիկվա նորմալ մարդիկ են լինելուի փոքրամասնություն;
> ենթադրում եմ, որ դու չես տեսել թե ինչ ագրեսիվ է այսպես կոչված գեյական կոմունիթին; ու քառաքի մեջտեղում ինչ /ոռները բաց բառիս բուն իմաստով/ "պառադներ" են անում. ու իրանք ամուր պաշտպանված են օրենքով;


Շնորհակալ եմ: Թույլի հարցը չի, հարցն անօրինականությունն ա: D.I.Y փաբը հաստատ հոմոսեքսուալ փաբ չի: Եթե ա, ապա ոչ ավել քան մնացած փաբերն ու նույնիսկ ավելի քիչ, քան որոշ տարածքներ: 

Գոյություն ունի քաղաքապետարանի շենք, որի մոտակայքում հավաքվում են արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնց իգական մարմիններին կնախանձի ցանկացած կին: Տարօրինակ ա, որ բոլորը գիտեն այդ տեղի մասին, բայց որևէ մեկը չի կպնում իրանց: 

Կոնկրետ D.I.Y-ի դեպքը, իմհկ, հոմոսեքսուալիզմի հետ որևէ կապ ու առնչություն չունի: Խնդիրը այդտեղ հավաքվող մարդկանց տարբերվելու մեջ է: Հիմնականում «ռոկոտ, գոտոտ, էմոյոտ» մարդիկ էին այդտեղ հավաքվում: Քյարթուիզմը իր տգիտության, թուլության, վախկոտության, անհանդուրժողականության հետևանքով փորձում ա պայքարել տարբերվող մարդկանց դեմ: Իսկ վերոնշալ պատճառներով, միակ պայքարի ձևն իրենց համար բռնությունն ա, որը պարզ ու հասարակ կրիմինալ ա: 

Կարծում եմ, քո, ինչպես և բոլոր խելամիտ մարդկանց համար պիտի անընդունելի լինի կրիմինալի ցանկացած դրսևորում: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոմոսեքսուալիզմին, դա ընտրություն չի ու որևէ մեկին չի վերաբերում թե ինչ է կատարվում մեկ այլ մարդու անկողնում: Նորից, եթե դա կրմինալ չէ, ասենք պեդոֆիլիա, բռնաբարություն և այլն:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), ivy (18.05.2012), Katka (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Rammstein (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> ..............
> հետերոսեքսուալներից աշխարհն ավելի շատ ա տուժել… բռնաբարությունների ճնշող մեծամասնությանը հետերոսեքսուալներն են անում… ..
> .......…


Լո՞ւրջ... :Shok: 
հետերոսեքաուալը ո՞րն ա, նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցո՞ղը... :Xeloq:  ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում: Մի քիչ խմած եմ, կարո՞ղ ա սխալ եմ հասկանում... :Think: 
Էս ո՞ւր հասանք: Հիմա նորմալ կողմնորոշում ունենալու դեմ քարոզ ա սկսվո՞ւմ... հետերոֆոբի՞ա... ճի՞շտ եմ ախտորոշում:
Սենց բաներ կարդալուց մարդ փոշմանում ա, որ նորմալ...... /կներեք մի քիչ խմած եմ կարողա թարս բաներ գրեմ/
Չէ բայց լո՞ւրջ հետերոֆոբիա՞՞՞

----------

dvgray (18.05.2012), fanaid (15.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալ եմ: Թույլի հարցը չի, հարցն անօրինականությունն ա: D.I.Y փաբը հաստատ հոմոսեքսուալ փաբ չի: Եթե ա, ապա ոչ ավել քան մնացած փաբերն ու նույնիսկ ավելի քիչ, քան որոշ տարածքներ: 
> 
> Գոյություն ունի քաղաքապետարանի շենք, որի մոտակայքում հավաքվում են արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնց իգական մարմիններին կնախանձի ցանկացած կին: *Տարօրինակ ա, որ բոլորը գիտեն այդ տեղի մասին, բայց որևէ մեկը չի կպնում իրանց:* 
> 
> Կոնկրետ D.I.Y-ի դեպքը, իմհկ, հոմոսեքսուալիզմի հետ որևէ կապ ու առնչություն չունի: Խնդիրը այդտեղ հավաքվող մարդկանց տարբերվելու մեջ է: Հիմնականում «ռոկոտ, գոտոտ, էմոյոտ» մարդիկ էին այդտեղ հավաքվում: Քյարթուիզմը իր տգիտության, թուլության, վախկոտության, անհանդուրժողականության հետևանքով փորձում ա պայքարել տարբերվող մարդկանց դեմ: Իսկ վերոնշալ պատճառներով, միակ պայքարի ձևն իրենց համար բռնությունն ա, որը պարզ ու հասարակ կրիմինալ ա: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ, քո, ինչպես և բոլոր խելամիտ մարդկանց համար պիտի անընդունելի լինի կրիմինալի ցանկացած դրսևորում: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոմոսեքսուալիզմին, դա ընտրություն չի ու որևէ մեկին չի վերաբերում թե ինչ է կատարվում մեկ այլ մարդու անկողնում: Նորից, եթե դա կրմինալ չէ, ասենք պեդոֆիլիա, բռնաբարություն և այլն:


Ձեն չեն հանում որովհետև օգտվում են… հատուկ քաղաքապետարանի խնամք ա պետգք որ ձեռ չտան…

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լո՞ւրջ...
> հետերոսեքաուալը ո՞րն ա, նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցո՞ղը... ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում: *Մի քիչ խմած եմ*, կարո՞ղ ա սխալ եմ հասկանում...
> Էս ո՞ւր հասանք: Հիմա նորմալ կողմնորոշում ունենալու դեմ քարոզ ա սկսվո՞ւմ... հետերոֆոբի՞ա... ճի՞շտ եմ ախտորոշում:
> Սենց բաներ կարդալուց մարդ փոշմանում ա, որ նորմալ...... /կներեք մի քիչ խմած եմ կարողա թարս բաներ գրեմ/
> Չէ բայց լո՞ւրջ հետերոֆոբիա՞՞՞


ստատիստիկան նայի կտենաս…

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, այ Դիվ, արի կլինի դու մեզ մի ասա հա՞, մենք ուր գնանք կամ ինչ անենք: Ոնց ասեմ, մի տեսակ... քո գործը չի էլի: Ռուսները լավ խոսք ունեն:


 իմ գործը չի?  :LOL:   :LOL:   հետո ասում ես, քիթը կոխել... քիմիա...  :LOL:  

իմիջայլոց, լավ խոսքի առումով, մենք շատ ավելի "լավ" խոսքեր ունենք  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լո՞ւրջ...
> հետերոսեքաուալը ո՞րն ա, նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցո՞ղը... ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում: Մի քիչ խմած եմ, կարո՞ղ ա սխալ եմ հասկանում...
> Էս ո՞ւր հասանք: Հիմա նորմալ կողմնորոշում ունենալու դեմ քարոզ ա սկսվո՞ւմ... հետերոֆոբի՞ա... ճի՞շտ եմ ախտորոշում:
> Սենց բաներ կարդալուց մարդ փոշմանում ա, որ նորմալ...... /կներեք մի քիչ խմած եմ կարողա թարս բաներ գրեմ/
> Չէ բայց լո՞ւրջ հետերոֆոբիա՞՞՞


Տիգ ջան, պետք չի տենց տաքանալ ու ևս մեկ անգամ ծնունդդ շնորհավոր  :Smile: 
Մեֆի ասածը չոր ստատիստիկա էր: Թե դու դա ոնց կընդունես՝ այլ խնդիր ա:
Փաստը մնումա փաստ, որ հետերոսեքսուալներն առավել ագրեսիվ են սեքսուալ արտահայտությունների հարցում և բռնաբարությունների թվով գերակշռում են:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Rammstein (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Tig (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> իմ գործը չի?    հետո ասում ես, քիթը կոխել... քիմիա...  
> 
> իմիջայլոց, լավ խոսքի առումով, մենք շատ ավելի "լավ" խոսքեր ունենք


Մի տեսակ արդեն անհոդաբաշխ ես խոսում, բայց երևի նորմալ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Լո՞ւրջ...
> հետերոսեքաուալը ո՞րն ա, նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցո՞ղը... ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում: Մի քիչ խմած եմ, կարո՞ղ ա սխալ եմ հասկանում...
> Էս ո՞ւր հասանք: Հիմա նորմալ կողմնորոշում ունենալու դեմ քարոզ ա սկսվո՞ւմ... հետերոֆոբի՞ա... ճի՞շտ եմ ախտորոշում:
> Սենց բաներ կարդալուց մարդ փոշմանում ա, որ նորմալ...... /կներեք մի քիչ խմած եմ կարողա թարս բաներ գրեմ/
> Չէ բայց լո՞ւրջ հետերոֆոբիա՞՞՞


Տիգ ջան, քո կարծիքով հետերոսեքսուալնե՞րն են քանակապես ավելի շատ, թե հոմոսեքսուալները: Կարծում եմ կհամաձայնվես, որ հետերոսեքսուալները: Ընդ որում մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ավելի շատ են: Ու կարծում եմ, որ զուտ տրամաբանորեն կհամաձայնվես, որ եթե ստատիստիկա անցկացնենք, ապա այս թվաքանակի պատճառով կտեսնենք, որ հետերոսեքսուալ բռնաբարություն արածներն ավելի շատ են հոմոսեքսուալ բռնաբարություն արածներին: Կարևոր ա հասկանալ ուրիշ բան. նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի արած այդ տականքությունը հետևանք չի իր սեռական կողմնորոշման, այլ հետևանք ա իր մարդկային կերպարի, բնավորության, դաստիարակության ու ուրիշ բաների: Որևէ մեկը քարոզ չի արել հետերեոսեքսուալության դեմ: Այլ կերպ մի՛ կարդա ու մեկնաբանի, անկախ նրանից խմած ես, թե ոչ: Ի դեպ կերած խմածդ անուշ, ծնունդդ նորից շնորհավոր: Լավ կանես օյաղանաս, նոր մյուս գրառումները կարդաս ու արձագանքես:

----------

Artgeo (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Tig (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տիգ ջան, պետք չի տենց տաքանալ ու ևս մեկ անգամ ծնունդդ շնորհավոր 
> Մեֆի ասածը չոր ստատիստիկա էր: Թե դու դա ոնց կընդունես՝ այլ խնդիր ա:
> Փաստը մնումա փաստ, որ հետերոսեքսուալներն առավել ագրեսիվ են սեքսուալ արտահայտությունների հարցում և բռնաբարությունների թվով գերակշռում են:


ասա է Գալ, ես ասում եմ ինձ չեն հավատում… իմ խոսքը համոզիչ չի…

----------


## dvgray

> Շնորհակալ եմ: Թույլի հարցը չի, հարցն անօրինականությունն ա: D.I.Y փաբը հաստատ հոմոսեքսուալ փաբ չի: Եթե ա, ապա ոչ ավել քան մնացած փաբերն ու նույնիսկ ավելի քիչ, քան որոշ տարածքներ: 
> 
> Գոյություն ունի քաղաքապետարանի շենք, որի մոտակայքում հավաքվում են արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնց իգական մարմիններին կնախանձի ցանկացած կին: Տարօրինակ ա, որ բոլորը գիտեն այդ տեղի մասին, բայց որևէ մեկը չի կպնում իրանց: 
> 
> Կոնկրետ D.I.Y-ի դեպքը, իմհկ, հոմոսեքսուալիզմի հետ որևէ կապ ու առնչություն չունի: Խնդիրը այդտեղ հավաքվող մարդկանց տարբերվելու մեջ է: Հիմնականում «ռոկոտ, գոտոտ, էմոյոտ» մարդիկ էին այդտեղ հավաքվում: Քյարթուիզմը իր տգիտության, թուլության, վախկոտության, անհանդուրժողականության հետևանքով փորձում ա պայքարել տարբերվող մարդկանց դեմ: Իսկ վերոնշալ պատճառներով, միակ պայքարի ձևն իրենց համար բռնությունն ա, որը պարզ ու հասարակ կրիմինալ ա: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ, քո, ինչպես և բոլոր խելամիտ մարդկանց համար պիտի անընդունելի լինի կրիմինալի ցանկացած դրսևորում: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոմոսեքսուալիզմին, դա ընտրություն չի ու որևէ մեկին չի վերաբերում թե ինչ է կատարվում մեկ այլ մարդու անկողնում: Նորից, եթե դա կրմինալ չէ, ասենք պեդոֆիլիա, բռնաբարություն և այլն:


կոնկրետ - էտ փաբի մասով ես երբևէ չեմ արտահայտել կարծիք ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում արտահայտել; միլիոնավոր, դրանցի շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան աշխարհում;
Ես ընդամենը խոսում եմ գեյական պրոպագանդային դեմ;
ու թքած ունեմ, թե իրանց ինչ են անում անկողնու մեջ; ես ասում եմ, որ դա իրանք չպետք ա անեն հասարակական վայրերում; 
իսկ այստեղ գնում էր առնվազն  գեյական թաքնված պրոպագանդա;
իսկ ես էլ դեմ եմ այդ պրոպագանդային;
...
կրիմինալի  մասով; մի այնպսի երկիր է Հայաստանը, որ հաճախ կրիմինալ լինելը կամ չլինելը  որոշվում է պատվերով, և ոչ թե օրենքով;

----------

Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տիգ ջան, քո կարծիքով *հետերոսեքսուալնե՞րն են քանակապես ավելի շատ, թե հոմոսեքսուալները*: Կարծում եմ կհամաձայնվես, որ հետերոսեքսուալները: Ընդ որում մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ավելի շատ են: Ու կարծում եմ, որ զուտ տրամաբանորեն կհամաձայնվես, որ եթե ստատիստիկա անցկացնենք, ապա այս թվաքանակի պատճառով կտեսնենք, որ հետերոսեքսուալ բռնաբարություն արածներն ավելի շատ են հոմոսեքսուալ բռնաբարություն արածներին: Կարևոր ա հասկանալ ուրիշ բան. նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի արած այդ տականքությունը հետևանք չի իր սեռական կողմնորոշման, այլ հետևանք ա իր մարդկային կերպարի, բնավորության, դաստիարակության ու ուրիշ բաների: Որևէ մեկը քարոզ չի արել հետերեոսեքսուալության դեմ: Այլ կերպ մի՛ կարդա ու մեկնաբանի, անկախ նրանից խմած ես, թե ոչ: Ի դեպ կերած խմածդ անուշ, ծնունդդ նորից շնորհավոր: Լավ կանես օյաղանաս, նոր մյուս գրառումները կարդաս ու արձագանքես:


աշխարհում չգիտեմ, բայց հայաստանում գեյերը շատ են… հլա հայհոյանքների հետքերով գնա կտենաս… մենակ մոր քֆուրն ա որ կին արմատ ա ներառում, մնացածները… դե գիտեք… ու բավականին էլ գրոտեսկ են

----------

Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Մի տեսակ արդեն անհոդաբաշխ ես խոսում, բայց երևի նորմալ ա:


որ "տեսակը" ինկատի ունես ?  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, պետք չի տենց տաքանալ ու ևս մեկ անգամ ծնունդդ շնորհավոր 
> Մեֆի ասածը չոր ստատիստիկա էր: Թե դու դա ոնց կընդունես՝ այլ խնդիր ա:
> Փաստը մնումա փաստ, որ հետերոսեքսուալներն առավել ագրեսիվ են սեքսուալ արտահայտությունների հարցում և բռնաբարությունների թվով գերակշռում են:


Լիլ ջան ենթադրում եմ, որ էդ ագրեսիվները այլ հոգեբանական հիվանդություններով են տառապում ու դա կապել նրանց բնական սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ մեղմ ասած ճիշտ չի:
Տեսնո՞ւմ եք, որ ամեն կողմից ծայրահեղության մեջ ենք ընկնում: Համ ասում ենք գեյերի մարդկային որակները մի կապեք նրանց սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ, բայց միաժամանակ սկսում ենք նորմալ կողմնորոշում ունեցողների մարդկային որակները կապել նրանց սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ: Ո՞նց անենք, որ ոչ մի կողմից չհայտնվենք ծայրահեղության մեջ:

հ.գ. Լիլ ջան մի հատ էլ մերսի շնորհավորելու համար: :Love:

----------

fanaid (15.07.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> իսկ այստեղ գնում էր առնվազն  գեյական թաքնված պրոպագանդա;


Մեջբերում արա:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Մեջբեում արա:


հնչեց մի ահարկու ձայն դատարանի ահարկու դահլիճից  :LOL: 

*Չեմ անում*  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> կոնկրետ - էտ փաբի մասով ես երբևէ չեմ արտահայտել կարծիք ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում արտահայտել;


դիվի, այ դիվի, մի հատ կհիշացնե՞ս, թե էն ո՞վ էր խորհուրդ տալիս «նորմալ մարդկանց» էդ փաբ չգնալ  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> դիվի, այ դիվի, մի հատ կհիշացնե՞ս, թե էն ո՞վ էր խորհուրդ տալիս «նորմալ մարդկանց» էդ փաբ չգնալ


ես եմ խորհուրդ տալիս; հետո?

----------


## Chuk

> ես եմ խորհուրդ տալիս; հետո?


Հեչ, ինձ թվաց թե ասում ես, որ էդ փաբի մասին «երբևէ չեմ արտահայտել կարծիք ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում արտահայտել»  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեջբերում արա:


տենց մի ասա… հես  ա իմգրառումները կմեջբերի…

Դիվ տենց բան չանես…

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ ջան ենթադրում եմ, որ էդ ագրեսիվները այլ հոգեբանական հիվանդություններով են տառապում ու դա կապել նրանց բնական սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ մեղմ ասած ճիշտ չի:
> Տեսնո՞ւմ եք, որ ամեն կողմից ծայրահեղության մեջ ենք ընկնում: Համ ասում ենք գեյերի մարդկային որակները մի կապեք նրանց սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ, բայց միաժամանակ սկսում ենք նորմալ կողմնորոշում ունեցողների մարդկային որակները կապել նրանց սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ: Ո՞նց անենք, որ ոչ մի կողմից չհայտնվենք ծայրահեղության մեջ:
> 
> հ.գ. Լիլ ջան մի հատ էլ մերսի շնորհավորելու համար:


Տիգ ջան, չի կարա չառաջանա ծայրահեղություն, երբ հայերով հավաքված զրից ենք անում, դու դա լավ գիտես  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի վատն էն ա որ սենց քննարկումների դեպքում հասարակ ստատիստիկան կարա բազարի բուն դառնա:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Tig (18.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հնչեց մի ահարկու ձայն դատարանի ահարկու դահլիճից 
> 
> *Չեմ անում*


Է լինի, որ անես  :Smile: 
Կար, կերա՞նք վեչ:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, չի կարա չառաջանա ծայրահեղություն, երբ հայերով հավաքված զրից ենք անում, դու դա լավ գիտես 
> Ուղղակի վատն էն ա որ սենց քննարկումների դեպքում հասարակ ստատիստիկան կարա բազարի բուն դառնա:


Լիլ ջան, ավելի շուտ ոչ թե ստատիստիկան, այլ ստատիստիկայի մատուցման ձևը:
Էդ ստատիստիկայի միջոցով փորձ է արվում ինչոր բաներ արդարացվել, այ դա է խնդիրը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Լիլ ջան ենթադրում եմ, որ էդ ագրեսիվները այլ հոգեբանական հիվանդություններով են տառապում ու դա կապել նրանց բնական սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ մեղմ ասած ճիշտ չի:*
> 
> Տեսնո՞ւմ եք, որ ամեն կողմից ծայրահեղության մեջ ենք ընկնում: Համ ասում ենք գեյերի մարդկային որակները մի կապեք նրանց սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ, բայց միաժամանակ սկսում ենք նորմալ կողմնորոշում ունեցողների մարդկային որակները կապել նրանց սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ: Ո՞նց անենք, որ ոչ մի կողմից չհայտնվենք ծայրահեղության մեջ:
> 
> հ.գ. Լիլ ջան մի հատ էլ մերսի շնորհավորելու համար:


Տիգ ջան, երբ որ գեյերին իրանց սեքսուալ կողմնորոշման հիման վրա են դատապարտում, պետք ա նայեն ստատիստիկան, որը հակառակ բան ա ասում, այսինքն սեքսուալ օրիենտացիան հիմք չի… էս ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիլ ջան, ավելի շուտ ոչ թե ստատիստիկան, այլ ստատիստիկայի մատուցման ձևը:
> Էդ ստատիստիկայի միջոցով փորձ է արվում ինչոր բաներ արդարացվել, այ դա է խնդիրը:


ի՞նչ ենք արդարացնում Տիգ

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ ջան, ավելի շուտ ոչ թե ստատիստիկան, այլ ստատիստիկայի մատուցման ձևը:
> Էդ ստատիստիկայի միջոցով փորձ է արվում ինչոր բաներ արդարացվել, այ դա է խնդիրը:


Տիգ ջան, ընկալումից էլ ա գալիս, հավատա, մենակ մատուցումը չի...
Հաստատ բոլոր բռնաբարողները չեն, որ հոգեկան հիվանդ են, ջան: Շատերն ուղղակի օզըմ են:

Ու չկա արդարացնելու բան Տիգ, քո կարծիքով ես կարիք ունեմ արդարանալու նրա համար, որ Ծոմակին լավ ե՞մ վերաբերում:
Տիգ ջան, էրեկ ֆբ-ում մի ազգայնականի հետ էի խոսում, նա իր վեհ գաղափարներով տոգորված ինձ ավելի շատ վիրավորեց, քան իմ կյանքում հանդիպած որևէ միասեռական:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Tig (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Դատարկություն (18.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը տեղի ունեցածի վերաբերյալ:

Սեռական փոքրամասնություններին վերաբերվում եմ շատ նորմալ, ունեմ ծանոթներ ովքեր հոմոսեքսուալ են, որոնց հետ բավական մտերիմ եմ: Ծայրահեղ վերաբերմունքը, անհանդուրժող վերաբերմունքը նման մարդկանց հանդեպ համարում եմ սխալ, վերոհիշյալ ակումբի պայթեցումը կարող եմ համարել անհանդուրժողականության, մերժողականության դրսեւորում? այո, կարող եմ համարել, բայց, ակումբը բացելուց առաջ, ակումբի տերերը պետք է հաշվի առնեին, որ ապրում են հայկական միջավայրում, որ հայ են եւ որ հայը ունի դարերի ընթացքում արմատացած, ձեւավորված արժեհամակարգ, չգրված օրենքներ, պետք է հաշվի նստեին, որ նման դրսեւորումները կոնֆլիկտի մեջ են մտնում գոյություն ունեցող արժեհամակարգի հետ, եւ ստեղծում են անհանդուրժողականության ու կոնֆլիկտային մթնոլորտ, որը մինչ այդ չկար, եթե անգամ կար ապա մասսայան բնույթ չէր կրում:

Ցանկացած հայ որեւէ քայլ ձեռնարկելուց  առաջ պետք է հարգի իր հայ լինելը, այն ավանդույթները որոնք դարերի ընթացքում ձեւավորվել են, այլ ոչ թե առաջ տանի իր սեփական, անձնական շահը, որը հակասության մեջ է մտնում ազգայինի հետ: Ինչ շահ էին հետապնդում նման ակումբ բացողները? որպեսզի ունենան հավաքատեղի, որտեղ կարող են ազատ գրկախառնվել?

----------


## Chuk

> Արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը տեղի ունեցածի վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Սեռական փոքրամասնություններին վերաբերվում եմ շատ նորմալ, ունեմ ծանոթներ ովքեր հոմոսեքսուալ են, որոնց հետ բավական մտերիմ եմ: Ծայրահեղ վերաբերմունքը, անհանդուրժող վերաբերմունքը նման մարդկանց հանդեպ համարում եմ սխալ, վերոհիշյալ ակումբի պայթեցումը կարող եմ համարել անհանդուրժողականության, մերժողականության դրսեւորում? այո, կարող եմ համարել, բայց, ակումբը բացելուց առաջ, ակումբի տերերը պետք է հաշվի առնեին, որ ապրում են հայկական միջավայրում, որ հայ են եւ որ հայը ունի դարերի ընթացքում արմատացած, ձեւավորված արժեհամակարգ, չգրված օրենքներ, պետք է հաշվի նստեին, որ նման դրսեւորումները կոնֆլիկտի մեջ են մտնում գոյություն ունեցող արժեհամակարգի հետ, եւ ստեղծում են անհանդուրժողականության ու կոնֆլիկտային մթնոլորտ, որը մինչ այդ չկար, եթե անգամ կար ապա մասսայան բնույթ չէր կրում:
> 
> Ցանկացած հայ որեւէ քայլ ձեռնարկելուց  առաջ պետք է հարգի իր հայ լինելը, այն ավանդույթները որոնք դարերի ընթացքում ձեւավորվել են, այլ ոչ թե առաջ տանի իր սեփական, անձնական շահը, որը հակասության մեջ է մտնում ազգայինի հետ: Ինչ շահ էին հետապնդում նման ակումբ բացողները? որպեսզի ունենան հավաքատեղի, որտեղ կարող են ազատ գրկախառնվել?


Չամիչ ջան, մի հատ էլ քո համար գրեմ: Նախ դա ակումբ չէր, փաբ էր: Երկրորդ՝ դա գեյերի համար նախատեսված փաբ չէր: 
Դա սովորական փաբ էր, որի նմանները բազում են:
Ավելին ասեմ. Հայաստանում եղել են ու կան տեղեր, որոնք հոմոսեքսուալիստների հավաքատեղի են, ու դրանց տեղերը շատերը գիտեն: Սա դրանցից մեկը չի: Այնտեղ գնում են ամենատարբեր մարդիկ: Չեմ բացառում, որ հոմոսեքսուալիստներ էլ են գնացել, բայց ինձ ցույց տուր հայկական որևէ «օբյեկտ», սկսած ասենք Արտաշի մոտից, որտեղ չեն գնում: Պարզապես երբ գնում են՝ իրենց սեռական կողմնորոշումը չեն թմբկահարում: Նույնն էլ՝ այս փաբում:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ*


DIY-ը* ԵՐԲԵՔ* չի եղել միասեռականների հավաքատեղի: Ես այնտեղ գնացել եմ շատ հաճախ և *ԵՐԲԵՔ* չեմ տեսել հասարակության առաջ ներկայացում տվող միասեռական զույգերի:

----------

Artgeo (18.05.2012), ivy (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Դատարկություն (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը տեղի ունեցածի վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Սեռական փոքրամասնություններին վերաբերվում եմ շատ նորմալ, ունեմ ծանոթներ ովքեր հոմոսեքսուալ են, որոնց հետ բավական մտերիմ եմ: Ծայրահեղ վերաբերմունքը, անհանդուրժող վերաբերմունքը նման մարդկանց հանդեպ համարում եմ սխալ, վերոհիշյալ ակումբի պայթեցումը կարող եմ համարել անհանդուրժողականության, մերժողականության դրսեւորում? այո, կարող եմ համարել, բայց, ակումբը բացելուց առաջ, ակումբի տերերը պետք է հաշվի առնեին, որ ապրում են հայկական միջավայրում, որ հայ են եւ որ հայը ունի դարերի ընթացքում արմատացած, ձեւավորված արժեհամակարգ, չգրված օրենքներ, պետք է հաշվի նստեին, որ նման դրսեւորումները կոնֆլիկտի մեջ են մտնում գոյություն ունեցող արժեհամակարգի հետ, եւ ստեղծում են անհանդուրժողականության ու կոնֆլիկտային մթնոլորտ, որը մինչ այդ չկար, եթե անգամ կար ապա մասսայան բնույթ չէր կրում:
> 
> Ցանկացած հայ որեւէ քայլ ձեռնարկելուց  առաջ պետք է հարգի իր հայ լինելը, այն ավանդույթները որոնք դարերի ընթացքում ձեւավորվել են, այլ ոչ թե առաջ տանի իր սեփական, անձնական շահը, որը հակասության մեջ է մտնում ազգայինի հետ: Ինչ շահ էին հետապնդում նման ակումբ բացողները? որպեսզի ունենան հավաքատեղի, որտեղ կարող են ազատ գրկախառնվել?


մարդիկ բառ են բացել Չամիչ ջան… փաստորեն սեռական փոքրամասնությունները հասարակական վայր կամ բիզնես չպտի բացե՞ն… կամ որ բացեն պտի մտնողներին ստւգե՞ն գեյ են թե չէ… կամ որ հոմոսեքսուալ ա գալիս, հետն էլ մի հատ հետերոսեքսուալ պտի բերի՞… 

դու կուզե՞ս քեզ ստուգեն…

համ էլ քսենոֆոբիան ազգային տրադիցիա չի, քսենոֆոբիա ա ու վերջ, էդ "տրադիցիան" մենակ մեր մոտ չի, մինչդեռ հայերը հանդուրժողականությամբ հպարտանում են…

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Rammstein (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ*
> 
> DIY-ը* ԵՐԲԵՔ* չի եղել միասեռականների հավաքատեղի: Ես այնտեղ գնացել եմ շատ հաճախ և *ԵՐԲԵՔ* չեմ տեսել հասարակության առաջ ներկայացում տվող միասեռական զույգերի:


ախչի դու էլ ես գնացել ըդտե՞… վաաաա՜՜յ… բա ես էլ հետդ շփվում եմ… էթամ մի հատ լվացվեմ վարակները վրիցս գնան…

բայց ասեմ կան դրանք… սաղ գեյեր են ուղղակի դու չես տեսել որտև դու իրանց սիրում ես ու պաշտպանում ես… իրանք լիքը պլակատներ են բերել հետները որ պրոպագանդա անեն, ես տեսել եմ գրածա ա "խմիր կոկա-կոլա և եղիր գեյ"… "վերցրու գրանտ և եղիր գեյ"… "վերցրու 10 000, քվեարկիր ՀՀԿ-ին" ու սենց լիքը բաներ կար… 

վարակն ամեն տեղ ա… դու գիտե՞ս ինչ բաժակներով ես խմում քո կոֆեն, ոնց են լվանում, ով ա քեզնից առաջ խմել…

----------

murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ախչի դու էլ ես գնացել ըդտե՞… վաաաա՜՜յ… բա ես էլ հետդ շփվում եմ… էթամ մի հատ լվացվեմ վարակները վրիցս գնան…
> 
> բայց ասեմ կան դրանք… սաղ գեյեր են ուղղակի դու չես տեսել որտև դու իրանց սիրում ես ու պաշտպանում ես… իրանք լիքը պլակատներ են բերել հետները որ պրոպագանդա անեն, ես տեսել եմ գրածա ա "խմիր կոկա-կոլա և եղիր գեյ"… "վերցրու գրանտ և եղիր գեյ"… "վերցրու 10 000, քվեարկիր ՀՀԿ-ին" ու սենց լիքը բաներ կար… 
> 
> վարակն ամեն տեղ ա… դու գիտե՞ս ինչ բաժակներով ես խմում քո կոֆեն, ոնց են լվանում, ով ա քեզնից առաջ խմել…


Նեվինավատայա յաաաաա:
Աչնուլսյա գիպս:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, մի հատ էլ քո համար գրեմ: Նախ դա ակումբ չէր, փաբ էր: Երկրորդ՝ դա գեյերի համար նախատեսված փաբ չէր: 
> Դա սովորական փաբ էր, որի նմանները բազում են:
> Ավելին ասեմ. Հայաստանում եղել են ու կան տեղեր, որոնք հոմոսեքսուալիստների հավաքատեղի են, ու դրանց տեղերը շատերը գիտեն: Սա դրանցից մեկը չի: Այնտեղ գնում են ամենատարբեր մարդիկ: Չեմ բացառում, որ հոմոսեքսուալիստներ էլ են գնացել, բայց ինձ ցույց տուր հայկական որևէ «օբյեկտ», սկսած ասենք Արտաշի մոտից, որտեղ չեն գնում: Պարզապես երբ գնում են՝ իրենց սեռական կողմնորոշումը չեն թմբկահարում: Նույնն էլ՝ այս փաբում:


Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած երբեք էտ փաբում չեմ եղել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ծուխն առանց կրակ չի լինում, չեմ կարծում, որ փաբը եղել է սովորական, շարքային փաբ եւ սրա շուրջ նման կրքեր են թեժացել, Չուկ ջան, անիմաստ է հակառակը պնդելն ու ապացուցելը: Ծոմակը վերջերս Ուրվագիծ հաղորդման հյուրն էր, խոսակցությունը ծավալվում էր հենց էտ ուղղությամբ, նա պնդում էր, որ մեզ չեն կարող հաղթել, մենք ուժեղ ենք եւ շարունակելու ենք մեր բռնած գիծը, որ գիծը? դուք ովքեր? բնականաբար նկատի ուներ իրենց համասեռամոլներին, որ գիծն են համառորեն շարունակելու?  սովորական, շարքային փաբ ունենալու գիծը?

Չուկ ջան, նման պնդումները  բավական անհամոզիչ են, երբ փաբի տերը, կամ տնօրենը հենց ինքը առանց թաքցնելու խոսում է այն մասին, որ ներկայացնում է սեռական փոքրամասնությունների եւ պաշտպանում է նրանց շահերը: Հավանաբար հենց ինքն էլ հանդիսանում է համասեռամոլ:

----------


## John

1.
-ախպերս ֆաշիստ ե՞ս
-չէ, ապեր
-գոմիկ ես ուրեմն

2.
-ախպերս  գոմիկ ե՞ս
-չէ, ապեր
-ֆաշիստ ես ուրեմն

----------

Moonwalker (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## thereisnomonkey

Հրկիզել փաբը` հոմոսեքսուալիստների հավաքատեղի լինելու պատճառաբանությամբ: Հալածել "գոմ" այգու բնակիչներին: Սպանել վարչապետին: Հոմոսեքսուալիստներին վերացնելու պլան կա՞: Կասկածում եմ: Պարզապես խուլիգանություն: Եթե նույնիսկ հավաքվում էին, ի սեր Աստծո, թող հավաքվեն, հո չե՞ն գնդակահարելու էտ մարդկանց:
Ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն: Կարծում եմ՝ հասարակության շարքերում հոմոսեքսուալիստներին չհանդուրժողներն ու նրանց դեմ պայքարողներն էլ շատ չեն, հոմոսեքսուալիստների չափ երևի. փոքրամասնության նման մի բան են  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (18.05.2012), Վիշապ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած երբեք էտ փաբում չեմ եղել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ծուխն առանց կրակ չի լինում, չեմ կարծում, որ փաբը եղել է սովորական, շարքային փաբ եւ սրա շուրջ նման կրքեր են թեժացել, Չուկ ջան, անիմաստ է հակառակը պնդելն ու ապացուցելը: Ծոմակը վերջերս Ուրվագիծ հաղորդման հյուրն էր, խոսակցությունը ծավալվում էր հենց էտ ուղղությամբ, նա պնդում էր, որ մեզ չեն կարող հաղթել, մենք ուժեղ ենք եւ շարունակելու ենք մեր բռնած գիծը, որ գիծը? դուք ովքեր? բնականաբար նկատի ուներ իրենց համասեռամոլներին, որ գիծն են համառորեն շարունակելու?  սովորական, շարքային փաբ ունենալու գիծը?
> 
> Չուկ ջան, նման պնդումները  բավական անհամոզիչ են, երբ փաբի տերը, կամ տնօրենը հենց ինքը առանց թաքցնելու խոսում է այն մասին, որ ներկայացնում է սեռական փոքրամասնությունների եւ պաշտպանում է նրանց շահերը: Հավանաբար հենց ինքն էլ հանդիսանում է համասեռամոլ:


Չամիչ ջան, ինչ կլինի, մի հատ կոնկրետ կարծիք կասե՞ս քո վերաբերմունքի հետ կապված:
Որտև առաջին գրառումդ նենց սկսեցիր, ոնց որ ասենք համիասեռական ընգեր ունես բան, լավ ես իրանց հետ:
Հիմա լավ ե՞ս թե՞ վատ ես:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես չեմ բացառում, որ ասենք մի 15 տարի հետո Կորյունը (որդիս) մոտենա ինձ ու ասի,  որ նա հավանում է տղաներին։
Ես կնեղվեմ, ոչ թե այն փաստից, որ նա համասեռամոլ է, այլ նրանից, որ նա ապրելու է մի երկրում, որտեղ չի կարողանալու այլ երջանիկ զույգերի նման ընկերոջղ ձեռքը բռնած քաղաքում զբոսնի, նստի սիրահաների այգում և այլն։

Հիմա Կորյունը չի, ասենք ախպորս տղեն ա։ Ի՞նչ տարբերությունը։ Էնքան փոքր ազգենք, որ մի քիչ ման գաս, սաղ էլ իրար բարեկամ են։

Ու ես ամեն հնարավորություն պատրաստ եմ օգտագործել, որ հոմոֆոբիան (ու քսենոֆոբիայի մնացած դրսևորումները) արմատախիլ արվի։

Հ.Գ. Սենց #^%$ դեպքերից հետո (այդ թվում կառավարության բացահայտ աջակցություն, հայտնի դաշնակների հիմար քայլեր ու խոսքեր) ավելի հակված եմ թքել գնալ։

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), ivy (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Ruby Rue (26.03.2016), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Դատարկություն (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> մարդիկ բառ են բացել Չամիչ ջան… փաստորեն սեռական փոքրամասնությունները հասարակական վայր կամ բիզնես չպտի բացե՞ն… կամ որ բացեն պտի մտնողներին ստւգե՞ն գեյ են թե չէ… կամ որ հոմոսեքսուալ ա գալիս, հետն էլ մի հատ հետերոսեքսուալ պտի բերի՞… 
> 
> դու կուզե՞ս քեզ ստուգեն…
> 
> համ էլ քսենոֆոբիան ազգային տրադիցիա չի, քսենոֆոբիա ա ու վերջ, էդ "տրադիցիան" մենակ մեր մոտ չի, մինչդեռ հայերը հանդուրժողականությամբ հպարտանում են…


Mephistopheles ջան, եթե ես զգամ, որ իմ ձեռնարկած  գործը հակասում է, կամ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ է մտնում իմ հայ բնույթին, ապա, միանշայնակ ես հետ կկանգնեմ նման որոշումից, ով ասեց, որ իմ անձնական շահը պիտի վեր լինի ամեն ինչից? եթե ես, օրինակի համար, համասեռամոլ եմ, ապա թող սուս ու փուս, գլուխս կախ, ապրեմ իմ համասեռամոլ կյանքով, ով ասեց, որ պարտադիր պիտի ինչ որ կառույց հիմնեմ ու աշխարհով մեկ հայտարարեմ, որ ես էսպիսին եմ???

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Mephistopheles ջան, եթե ես զգամ, որ իմ ձեռնարկած  գործը հակասում է, կամ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ է մտնում իմ հայ բնույթին, ապա, միանշայնակ ես հետ կկանգնեմ նման որոշումից, ով ասեց, որ իմ անձնական շահը պիտի վեր լինի ամեն ինչից? եթե ես, օրինակի համար, համասեռամոլ եմ, ապա թող սուս ու փուս, գլուխս կախ, ապրեմ իմ համասեռամոլ կյանքով, ով ասեց, որ պարտադիր պիտի ինչ որ կառույց հիմնեմ ու աշխարհով մեկ հայտարարեմ, որ ես էսպիսին եմ???


Բայց դու շատ չամիչ ես է, Չամիչ ջան  :Smile: 
Ո՞վ ա հայտարարել աշխարհով մեկ: Դու լսել ե՞ս, որ հայտարարեն իրանց համասեռամոլ լինելու մասին: Եթե լսել ես՝ լինկ տուր կարդամ կամ ես էլ լսեմ:
Կառույցը ո՞րս ա, այ Չամիչ ջան, փաբը՞: Նենց տպավորություն, որ ձեր հարևանի տղեն իրա հորողբոր տղուն փաբ գնալուց ա տեսել ու քեզ պատմել ա, թե դրա կոնցեպտն ինչ ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես չեմ բացառում, որ ասենք մի 15 տարի հետո Կորյունը (որդիս) մոտենա ինձ ու ասի,  որ նա հավանում է տղաներին։
> Ես կնեղվեմ, ոչ թե այն փաստից, որ նա համասեռամոլ է, այլ նրանից, որ նա ապրելու է մի երկրում, որտեղ չի կարողանալու այլ երջանիկ զույգերի նման ընկերոջղ ձեռքը բռնած քաղաքում զբոսնի, նստի սիրահաների այգում և այլն։
> 
> Հիմա Կորյունը չի, ասենք ախպորս տղեն ա։ Ի՞նչ տարբերությունը։ Էնքան փոքր ազգենք, որ մի քիչ ման գաս, սաղ էլ իրար բարեկամ են։
> 
> Ու ես ամեն հնարավորություն պատրաստ եմ օգտագործել, որ հոմոֆոբիան (ու քսենոֆոբիայի մնացած դրսևորումները) արմատախիլ արվի։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սենց #^%$ դեպքերից հետո (այդ թվում կառավարության բացահայտ աջակցություն, հայտնի դաշնակների հիմար քայլեր ու խոսքեր) ավելի հակված եմ թքել գնալ։


Եթե իմ տղան մեծանա ու հայտարարի, որ համասեռամոլ է, ապա ես կասեմ տղա ջան, գնա գտի նրան ով քեզ կերջանկացնի, բայց փորձիր հաշվի նստել այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ դու հայ ես ու հայ հասարակության մեջ ընդունված չի, որ տղաները ձեռք- ձեռք բռնած ման գան, կամ փողոցի մեջտեղում իրար հետույք շոյեն: Ես ուզում եմ ապրել մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ հնարավորինս քիչ լինեն աղջկանման տղաներ ու տղայանման աղջիկներ, համարում եմ, որ հասարակությունը պետք է հնարավորինս էնպես անի, որ կինը իր տեսակը պահմանի, տղամարդն էլ իր տեսակը: Իսկ Եվրոպայում, ԱՄՆ-ում արդեն դժվար է տարբերել ով է կին, ով տղամարդ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles ջան, եթե ես զգամ, որ իմ ձեռնարկած  գործը հակասում է, կամ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ է մտնում *իմ հայ բնույթին*, ապա, միանշայնակ ես հետ կկանգնեմ նման որոշումից, ով ասեց, որ իմ անձնական շահը պիտի վեր լինի ամեն ինչից? եթե ես, օրինակի համար, համասեռամոլ եմ, ապա թող սուս ու փուս, գլուխս կախ, ապրեմ իմ համասեռամոլ կյանքով, ով ասեց, որ պարտադիր պիտի ինչ որ կառույց հիմնեմ ու աշխարհով մեկ հայտարարեմ, որ ես էսպիսին եմ???


էս հայ բնույթը ոնց ա կապվում սեքսուալ օրիենտացիայի հետ մի հատ մանրամասնես հա՞ Չամիչ ջան…

դուրս ա գալիս եթե մարդը գեյ ա ուրեմն չի կարա փաբ ունենա, ռեստորան ունենա, պարահրապարակ, դպրոց, է՞լ ինչ չի կարա Չամիչ ջան

----------

ivy (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե իմ տղան մեծանա ու հայտարարի, որ համասեռամոլ է, ապա ես կասեմ տղա ջան, գնա գտի նրան ով քեզ կերջանկացնի, բայց փորձիր հաշվի նստել այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ դու հայ ես ու հայ հասարակության մեջ ընդունված չի, որ տղաները ձեռք- ձեռք բռնած ման գան, կամ փողոցի մեջտեղում իրար *հետույք շոյեն*: Ես ուզում եմ ապրել մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ հնարավորինս քիչ լինեն աղջկանման տղաներ ու տղայանման աղջիկներ, համարում եմ, որ *հասարակությունը պետք է հնարավորինս էնպես անի, որ կինը իր տեսակը պահմանի, տղամարդն էլ իր տեսակը*: Իսկ Եվրոպայում, ԱՄՆ-ում արդեն դժվար է տարբերել ով է կին, ով տղամարդ:


այսիքն ես եթե կնոջ հետույքը հասարակական վայրում կարա՞մ շոյեմ… ինչ լավ ա… ոչի՞նչ որ ուրիշ կնոջ հետույքն էլ շոյեմ…

Չամիչ ջան, մի հատ կարա՞ս ասես էդ տղամարդու ու աղջկա սպեցովկեն ո՞րն ա որ պտի մարդիկ հագնեն… կարծում ես օրենքով պտի կարգավորվի՞ դա… եթե այո ապա ինչից ելնելով իսկ եթե չէ ապա ո՞վ ինձ իրավունք ունի ասելու թե ոնց հագնվեմ, կամ ինչ տեսք ունենամ եթե մարդու չեմ խանգարում

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), ivy (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե իմ տղան մեծանա ու հայտարարի, որ համասեռամոլ է, ապա ես կասեմ տղա ջան, գնա գտի նրան ով քեզ կերջանկացնի, բայց փորձիր հաշվի նստել այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ դու հայ ես ու հայ հասարակության մեջ ընդունված չի, որ տղաները ձեռք- ձեռք բռնած ման գան, կամ փողոցի մեջտեղում իրար հետույք շոյեն: Ես ուզում եմ ապրել մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ հնարավորինս քիչ լինեն աղջկանման տղաներ ու տղայանման աղջիկներ, համարում եմ, որ հասարակությունը պետք է հնարավորինս էնպես անի, որ կինը իր տեսակը պահմանի, տղամարդն էլ իր տեսակը: Իսկ Եվրոպայում, ԱՄՆ-ում արդեն դժվար է տարբերել ով է կին, ով տղամարդ:


1. Այսինքն հենց սկզբից երեխայից դարձնում ես կոմպլեքսավորված։
2. Չգիտեմ ինչու է քեզ թվում թե համասեռամոլները արտաքնապես (կամ հագուկապով) տարբերվում են մյուսներից։ Էդ քո ասած տղայատիպ աղջիկներն ու աղջկանման տղաները ընդմանենը երիտասարդական կարճաժամկետ շարժումներ են ու ոչ մի կապ չունեն սեռական կոսմնորոշման հետ։
3. Եթե ամբողջը աշխարհը, այդ թվում և ՀԱՅ-ը (մեծատառ եմ գրում, որտև ստեղ մեկ-մեկ նենց գրառումներ են հանդիպում, որ թվում ա թե հայը մարդ չի, գեր մարդ ա ու պտի տարբերվի սաղ մարդկությունից) ընդունել են, որ համասեռամոլությունը հիվանդություն չի, այլ սեռական կողմնորոշման այլ ձև (ոնց-որ ասենք ձախլիկությունը), ուրեմն ոչ թե համասեռամոլը պետք է դա թաքուն պահի, այլ հասարությունը պետք է զսպի իր «դարերից եկած» ագրեսիան։ Մարդ ենք, հասարական էակ, հասարակական նորմերով, որոնք հա զարգանում են ու հարմարվում թվյալ ժամանակահատվածի մարդուն։

Մի քիչ թեմայից դուրս՝
2 օր առաջ կարդացի ռուսաստանի որոշ տեղերում ժամանակին մենակ հղի աղջիկներին էին հարս տանում, ընդ որում հեչ կարևոր չէր թե ումից էր հղի։ Կարևոր էր, որ վստահ լինեին, որ տանը մի աշխատող էլ կծնվի։ Էս էլ էր հասարակական նորմ։

----------

Artgeo (18.05.2012), Chuk (18.05.2012), erexa (18.05.2012), ivy (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Նվիրում եմ բոլորին անխտիր և գնում քնելու  :Smile: 
 Վայելեք աշխարհի ամենագեղեցիկ կատարումներից մեկը:

----------

boooooooom (23.05.2012), ivy (18.05.2012), Kita (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Մանուլ (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Թբիլիսիի մետրոյում ա նկարված, երեկ

----------

VisTolog (18.05.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ի դեպ, ժողովուրդ, որ ասեմ՝ Ծոմակն իմ ներկայությամբ երեկ ինչ է ասել...   :Wink: 
«Դու ֆաշիստ չես, նացիոնալիստ ես։ Հա ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ, ես էլ եմ նացիոնալիստ»։  :Shok:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չամիչ ջան, ուզում ես ասել, Հայաստանում հոմոսեքսուալիստներ առաջ չեն եղել ու եվրոպական բարքերի հետ ներթափանցման հետ մեկ ու մեջ որոշ մարդիկ առավոտը արթնանում են ու որոշում են գեյ դառնա՞լ: Մարդկության որոշ տոկոսը (որը պատմության մեջ միշտ էլ նույնն է եղել) միշտ էլ հոմոսեքսուալիստներ են եղել, թե Հայաստանում, թե Զանզիբարում: Պարզապես կախված հասարակության դիրքորոշումից, իրենք դա թաքցրել են, կամ էլ բացահայտել են: Սովետի ժամանակ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը համարվել է քրեորեն պատժելի հանցանք, դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկն էլ ռիսկ չի արել հասարակության առաջ բացահայտել իր սեռական կողմնորոշումը: Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելը նույնն է, ինչ ասենք քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել ձախլիկներին, կակազողներին, ճաղատներին և այլն: Դրա համար էլ Սովետի ժամանակ հոմոսեքսուալիստները ասենք ամուսնանում էին, երեխա էին ունենում, բայց քանի որ իրենք կատարյալ երջանիկ չէին կարող լինել, լիարժեք կյանք չէին կարող վարել, ամուսնալուծվում էին, կնոջը դավաճանում էին, ընտանիքներ էր քանդվում: Վերջիվերջո եթե մարդ հասարակության անդամ է, պետք է ունենա բոլորին հավասար իրավունքներ, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի իր իրավունքները սահմանափակել, թելադրել ինչ կարող է անել, ինչ չէ:

Հոմոսեքսուալիզմն էլ ձեռքբերովի հիվանդություն չէ, մարդ կամ ծնվում է հոմոսեքսուալ, կամ բիսեքսուալ, կամ էլ հետերոսեքսուալ: Ինչքան էլ հոմոսեքսուալները պրոպանգանդա անեն, հոմոսեքսուալ կենսակերպ քարոզեն, հետերոսեքսուալը կյանքում երբեք գոմիկ չի դառնա, չի կարող լինել տենց բան: Սա ընտրության հարց չէ, ոչ էլ հիվանդություն է, որը կարելի է բուժել: Եթե ընտրության հարց լիներ, ոչ մեկն էլ չէր ցանկանա ապրել մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ միշտ ստիպված է թաքուն կյանք վարել, վախի ու ահաբեկության մթնոլորտում, եթե ընդամենը կարելի է որոշել, որ ֆսյո, դավայ էսօրվանից մենակ սիրենք հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին ու ապրենք երջանիկ: 

Մարդու մասին կարծիք հայտնեք ոչ թե նրանով, թե ինքը գիշերը ում հետ ա քնում, այլ նրանով, թե ինչպիսի մարդկային որակներ ունի:

----------

murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած երբեք էտ փաբում չեմ եղել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ծուխն առանց կրակ չի լինում, չեմ կարծում, որ փաբը եղել է սովորական, շարքային փաբ եւ սրա շուրջ նման կրքեր են թեժացել, Չուկ ջան, *անիմաստ է հակառակը պնդելն ու ապացուցելը*: Ծոմակը վերջերս Ուրվագիծ հաղորդման հյուրն էր, խոսակցությունը ծավալվում էր հենց էտ ուղղությամբ, նա պնդում էր, որ մեզ չեն կարող հաղթել, մենք ուժեղ ենք եւ շարունակելու ենք մեր բռնած գիծը, որ գիծը? դուք ովքեր? բնականաբար նկատի ուներ իրենց համասեռամոլներին, որ գիծն են համառորեն շարունակելու?  սովորական, շարքային փաբ ունենալու գիծը?
> 
> Չուկ ջան, նման պնդումները  բավական անհամոզիչ են, երբ փաբի տերը, կամ տնօրենը հենց ինքը առանց թաքցնելու խոսում է այն մասին, որ ներկայացնում է սեռական փոքրամասնությունների եւ պաշտպանում է նրանց շահերը: Հավանաբար հենց ինքն էլ հանդիսանում է համասեռամոլ:


Չամիչ ջան, անիմաստ են քո գրառումները, որոնք հիմնված են լսածդ բամբասանքների ու տենց բաների վրա: Ծոմակը մշտապես հայտարարել է, որ այդ փաբը սովորական փաբ է, ոչ թե կոնկրետ սեռական կողմնորոշման մարդկանց հավաքատեղի: Եթե դու ասում ես, որ ինքը այլ բան է ասել, ուրեմն ուղղակի ստում ես: Այլ հարց է, որ ինքը այլ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունի ու հարձակումը կապում է դրա հետ: Ոչ թե նրա հետ, որ փաբն է այդպիսին, այլ որ փաբի վրա հարձակվել են փաբի տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշման պատճառով:

Նույն կերպ ասենք ինչ-որ հրեա կարող է սուպերմարկետ բացել, դրանից օգտվեն բոլոր ազգությամբ հայերը, հազարից մեկ նաև հրեաները, իսկ ինչ-որ ֆաշիստներ պայթեցնեն, դու էլ գաս էստեղ լոլո կարդաս, որ ծուխն առանց կրակ չի լինում, երևի հրեաների որջ էր: 

Ի տարբերություն քեզ ես չեմ գրում լսածս բամբասանքների մակարդակով: Ես էդ փաբ մի անգամ չի որ գնացել եմ ու գիտեմ թե ինչ մասսա է այնտեղ գալիս: Այնտեղ միասեռականների հավաքատեղի չէ: Ու ինձ բոլորովին չի հետաքրքրում փաբի տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշումը, որովհետև դա իր անձնական գործն է: Եթե կան տհասներ, ովքեր այդ օբյեկտի մասին նման կարծիք են կազմում օբյեկտի տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշման պատճառով ու իրենց սկզբունքներից ելնելով որոշում են այն բոյկոտել, այդ տիպի մարդկանց առաջարկում եմ անմիջապես տոմս առնել ու փախնել Հայաստանից, որովհետև չար լեզուներն ասում են, որ մեր վարչապետն ու փոխվարչապետն էլ են միասեռական ու փաստորեն նրանք ապրում են մի երկրում, որը կառավարվում է միասեռականների կողմից: Ուրեմն իրենք կա՛մ պետք է կառավարական տունը պայթեցնեն, կամ էլ ռադները ստեղից քաշեն:

Չի կարելի որևէ նման կառույցի մասին կարծիք կազմել՝ մտնելով տիրոջ անկողին:

----------

murmushka (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Մանուլ (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եթե անկեղծ լինեմ, իմ մոտ էլ ա մի անգամ ցանկություն առաջացել էդ փաբը վառելու. Կիլիկիա գարեջուրն էր վերջացել :krakuboc

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), ivy (18.05.2012), Kita (18.05.2012), Kuk (18.05.2012), Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), murmushka (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Rammstein (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Շինարար (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Քանի որ DIY-ի թեման արդեն սպառվել ա, բոլոր խելքը գլխին մարդկանց համար պարզ ա, որ դա գեյերի հավաքատեղի չի եղել, ես էլ իմ տեսակետը ասեմ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի մասին:

Ժող, մի հարց, էդ ո՞վ ա ապացուցել, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ծնվում են ու ո՞նց ա կարողացել դա ապացուցել: Ես, չլինելով ոչ մի կաթիլ հոմոֆոբ, չեմ հավատում դրան ու շատ ծիծաղելի ու պրիմիտիվ եմ համարում: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ սադոմազոխիստները, զոոֆիլները ու մնացած ոչ ստանդարտ սեքսի սիրահարներն էլ են տենց ծնվում, ինչը աբսուրդ եմ համարում: Հոմոսեքսուալիզմի համեմատությունն էլ ձախլիկության հետ տեղին չեմ համարում: Ու ընդահնրապես, ես սխալ եմ համարում հոմո, բի, հետերո տարանջատումը, ընդամենը համարում եմ, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր նախասիրություններ կարող են ունենալ, լրիվ նույն ձեւով, ինչպես որ կան, ասենք` օրալի կամ անալի (աղը պակաս իմաստով չէ  :Jpit: ) սիրահարներ: Իսկ էդ տարբեր նախասիրությունները գալիս են նրանից, որ մարդը ի տարբերություն կենդանիների, ունի ինտելեկտ ու բնազդային վիճակից դուրս ա եկել: Իսկ մարդկության 99.9%-ը տենց ա, այսինքն` բնազդներից վեր ա ու իմ համար ոչ մի տարբերություն մարդը օրալ ա՞ սիրում, թե՞ BDSM, թե՞ նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին, ես էդ բոլոր մարդկանց նունքան նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում:

Ասեմ ավելին, պնդելը, որ իրանք էդպես ծնվում են, ավտոմատ որակում ա դա որպես հիվանդություն, քանի որ բնությունը սեքսը նախատեսել ա բազմացման համար:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ծոմակի հետ հարցազրույցի վերջի հատվածներն էի նայել: Հենց նոր նայեցի ողջ հարցազրույցը:

Էս չգիտեմ թե էս մարդուն ոնց կոչեմ: Էս ով ա էս խեղկատակը??? 

Ծոմակի խոսքերից - *Ես ընդհանրապես հայ  ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունեմ*, ինչ արած, ցավոք ապրում եմ հայ  ժողովրդի մեջ, հայ միջավայրում: 

Խնդրեմ, սա էլ իմ խոսքերի վառ ապացույց, որ նման մարդիկ թքած ունեն իրենց տեսակի վրա, թքած ունեն դրա համար էլ նման ագրեսիայի են հանդիպում, բա ինչ  էին սպասում? պիտի գան գլուխդ շոյեն, որ հրապարակայնորեն թքում ես ինքդ քո վրա, ասելով ցավոք, որ հայ եմ ու Հայաստանում եմ ապրում: 
Կապ չունես, թող գնա էս երկրից

Խնդրեմ, սա էլ ողջ հարցազրույցի տեսագրությունը:






Լրիվ խեղկատակ ա, ասում ա փոքր ազգերը պետք ա ձուլվեն: Գնացել էիր թուրքիա, մնաիր ձուլվեիր

----------

fanaid (15.07.2012), Tig (18.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Rammstein, ես անձամբ համարում եմ, որ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը կարող է նաև կյանքի ընթացքում ձևավորվել: 
Քո գրածում մի բանի հետ համաձայն չեմ. գեյերի օրիենտացիան միայն սեռական վարք չի ու սեքսի նախընտրություն: Ինչպես և հետերո հարաբերությունների մեջ ամեն ինչ միայն սեքսին չի հանգում: Դրանք հարաբերությունների բոլոր մակարդակներն են ներառում, ու սադո-մազո և անկողնային այլ երևույթների հետ դա համեմատելը տեղին չի, որովհետև էստեղ խոսքը մենակ անկողնու մասին չի:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Քանի որ DIY-ի թեման արդեն սպառվել ա, բոլոր խելքը գլխին մարդկանց համար պարզ ա, որ դա գեյերի հավաքատեղի չի եղել, ես էլ իմ տեսակետը ասեմ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի մասին:
> 
> Ժող, մի հարց, էդ ո՞վ ա ապացուցել, որ հոմոսեքսուալ ծնվում են ու ո՞նց ա կարողացել դա ապացուցել: Ես, չլինելով ոչ մի կաթիլ հոմոֆոբ, չեմ հավատում դրան ու շատ ծիծաղելի ու պրիմիտիվ եմ համարում: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ սադոմազոխիստները, զոոֆիլները ու մնացած ոչ ստանդարտ սեքսի սիրահարներն էլ են տենց ծնվում, ինչը աբսուրդ եմ համարում: Հոմոսեքսուալիզմի համեմատությունն էլ ձախլիկության հետ տեղին չեմ համարում: Ու ընդահնրապես, ես սխալ եմ համարում հոմո, բի, հետերո տարանջատումը, ընդամենը համարում եմ, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր նախասիրություններ կարող են ունենալ, լրիվ նույն ձեւով, ինչպես որ կան, ասենք` օրալի կամ անալի (աղը պակաս իմաստով չէ ) սիրահարներ: Իսկ էդ տարբեր նախասիրությունները գալիս են նրանից, որ մարդը ի տարբերություն կենդանիների, ունի ինտելեկտ ու բնազդային վիճակից դուրս ա եկել: Իսկ մարդկության 99.9%-ը տենց ա, այսինքն` բնազդներից վեր ա ու իմ համար ոչ մի տարբերություն մարդը օրալ ա՞ սիրում, թե՞ BDSM, թե՞ նույն սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին, ես էդ բոլոր մարդկանց նունքան նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում:
> 
> Ասեմ ավելին, պնդելը, որ իրանք էդպես ծնվում են, ավտոմատ որակում ա դա որպես հիվանդություն, քանի որ բնությունը սեքսը նախատեսել ա բազմացման համար:


Այսինքն դու չես բացառում, որ կարող ա անցնի որոշ ժամանակ ու  դու հոգնես քո այժմյան սեռական կողմորոշումից եւ որոշես փոխել???

Rammstein ջան, սեռական կողմնորոշումը տրվում է ի ծնե: Սեռական կողմորոշման համար պատասխանատում է ուղեղի որոշակի հատվածը, որը ըստ մասնագետների կանանց եվ տղամարդկաց մոտ տեղակայված է հակառակ կիսագնդերում: Այն տղաները ովքեր սիրում են տղաներին սովորաբար իրենց շարժ ու ձեւով, պահելակերպով, խոսելաձեւով շատ են նման կանանց, եվ դա ինչպես նշեցի պայմանավորված է ուղեղի աշխատանքով, այսինքն նրանց մոտ ուղեղի այն հատվածը, որը պատասխանատու է սեռական կողմորոշման համար նման է կնոջ ուղեղի աշխատանքին:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռամշ, ճիշտ ես, բնությունը նենց ա արել, որ սեքսը բազմացման համար լինի, բայց արի ու տես կենդանական աշխարհում նույնպես հանդիպում են հոմոսեքսուալ վարք դրսևորող կենդանիներ:

Ի դեպ մի հատ տեսակետ կա, որի համաձայն հոմոսեքսուալներ ու հետերոսեքսուալներ իրականում գոյություն չունեն, այլ բոլոր մարդիկ ծնվում են բիսեքսուալներ ու ամեն մեկի մոտ դա տարբեր ձևի է արտահայտվում, կան մարդիկ ովքեր ավելի շատ հակված են դեպի հակառակ սեռը, մարդիկ որոնք ավելի շատ հակված են դեպի նույն սեռը ու մարդիկ, ովքեր հավասարաչափ հակված են երկու սեռին էլ: Ու եթե ասենք, թե մեկը ավելի շատ հակված է հակառակ սեռին, ապա նրա մոտ նույնասեռ հարաբերությունների պահանջը բավարարվում է տղա-տղա/աղջիկ-աղջիկ սեռական հարաբերություններ կամ գուրգուրանք չպարունակող ընկերությամբ կամ մտերմությամբ: Որովհետև եթե մարդ ստեղծված լիներ միայն սեքսի ու բազմացման համար, ապա տղա-տղա ու աղջիկ-աղջիկ ընկերությունը անհնարին կլիներ, որովհետև ցանկացած նույն սեռի մարդ պոտենցիալ մրցակից կլիներ բազմացման համար  :Smile: 

Ռիպ, եթե կյանքի ընթացքում մարդու մոտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմ է ձևավորվում, նշանակում է ինքը բիսեքսուալ է  :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս մի հատ օրինակ բերեք, որ հոմոսեքսուալը կյանքի ընթացքում հետերո դառնա, կամ հակառակը:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Երանի ձեզ, ինչ ենք կորցրել, ինչ ենք ման գալիս: Մասնագետներ կան, ուսումնասիրում, եզրակացնում են: Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա դա: Հետերոսեքսուալ բառը մի տեսակ ինձ վրա էլ ա բացասական ազդում, մի տեսակ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի հոտ ա գալիս դրանից, մանավանդ ր-ն եթե վ դարձնենք, վապշե՝ հետեվոսեքսուալ: ԲԴՍՄ-ն ո՞րն ա, բդ արմատը հետաքրքրեց, գնամ վիկի քրքրեմ :Xeloq:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երանի ձեզ, ինչ ենք կորցրել, ինչ ենք ման գալիս: Մասնագետներ կան, ուսւոմնասիրում, եզրակացնում եմ: Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա դա: Հետերոսեքսուալ բառը մի տեսակ ինձ վրա էլ ա բացասական ազդում, մի տեսակ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի հոտ ա գալիս դրան, մանավանդ ր-ն եթե վ դարձնենք, վապշե՝ հետեվոսեքսուալ: ԲԴՍՄ-ն ո՞րն ա, բդ արմատը հետաքրքրեց, գնամ վիկի քրքրեմ


Շին, մի քրքրի, BDSM - Bondage, Domination, Submission, Sadism, Masochism - Էն որ իրար կապում են, մեկը ստրուկի դեր ա խաղում, մեկը տիրոջ ու մտրակը ձեռքերը սադո մազո բաներ են անում  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Շինարար (18.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիպ, եթե կյանքի ընթացքում մարդու մոտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմ է ձևավորվում, նշանակում է ինքը բիսեքսուալ է  Համենայն դեպս մի հատ օրինակ բերեք, որ հոմոսեքսուալը կյանքի ընթացքում հետերո դառնա, կամ հակառակը:


Օրինակը որն է, Ռուֆ, մարդու անուն տա՞մ: 
Ես էստեղ հոմոսեքսուալներ շատ եմ ճանաչում, նրանցից մի մասը ժամանակին ունեցել է հետերոսեքսուալ հարաբերություններ: Կասես բի՞ են: Չէ, որովհետև հիմա ոչ մի դեպքում չեն պատկերոցնում որևէ հարաբերւթյուն հակառակ սեռի հետ:
Իսկ ինչի արդյունքում է դա լինում, դա ուրիշ հարց է: Չեմ կարծում, թե «ազդեցության» տակ են ընկել: Հնարավոր է լինի մեծ հիասթափություն հակառակ սեռի հանդեպ: Բայց հնարավոր է նաև, որ մարդ իր իրական օրիենտացիան ուղղակի ավելի ուշ է բացահատել, էդ էլ բացառված չի:
Մի դեպք էլ ասեմ: Մի ամուսնական զույգ գիտեմ, ովքեր երկար տարիներ ամուսնացած են եղել, երեխա ունեն, հիմա բաժանված են ու ամեն մեկը նոր զուգընկեր ունի՝ նույն սեռի: գուցե էդ էլ իրենց ամուսնության ընթացքի հետևանքն է եղել, ինչ իմանաս:  :Smile: 

Միայն մի խնդրանք էլի, ամեն ինչ անկողնուն մի հանգեցրեք: Մարդ կարող է ունենալ միասեռական հարաբերություններ՝ անգամ սեքսի բացակայության դեպքում: Ինչպես որ շատ հետերո զույգեր երկար ժամանակ ռոմանտիկ հարաբերություններ են ունենում՝ մինչև սեքսին անցնելը կամ էդպես էլ երբևէ դրան չանցնելով:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, մի քրքրի, BDSM - Bondage, Domination, Submission, Sadism, Masochism - Էն որ իրար կապում են, մեկը ստրուկի դեր ա խաղում, մեկը տիրոջ ու մտրակը ձեռքերը սադո մազո բաներ են անում


Սադոմազոխիզմը դե դեռ քուչի զրիցներից գիտեի, բդսմ-ն հա, քրրքրեցի, գուգլի նկարները նայեցի :Shok:  բայց հիմա պիտի գուգլիս հիշողությունը մաքրեմ, չասեն՝ էս տղեն էս ինչերով ա հետաքրքրված  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Hetaera* - Հին Հունաստանում Հետերաները բարձր կարգի կուրտիզանուհիներն էին: Բարձր վարձատրվող, կարդացած, տղամարդկանց հետ նստող-վեր կացող, ի տարբություն մնացած նամուսով կանանց, հարկեր վճարող: Նրանց պետք չէ շփոթել փողոցի մարմնավաճառների հետ,* pornai*, ում գործը միայն մեկն էր, արագ և առանց խոսակցությունների: 
Հետերաներն իրենց գործունեությամբ ավելի նման են ճապոնական գեյշաներին:

Մի խոսքով, հետերոսեքսուալները ամենասովորական բ..արածներ են  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Շինարար (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Օրինակը որն է, Ռուֆ, մարդու անուն տա՞մ: 
> Ես էստեղ հոմոսեքսուալներ շատ եմ ճանաչում, նրանցից մի մասը ժամանակին ունեցել է հետերոսեքսուալ հարաբերություններ: Կասես բի՞ են: Չէ, որովհետև հիմա ոչ մի դեպքում չեն պատկերոցնում որևէ հարաբերւթյուն հակառակ սեռի հետ:
> Իսկ ինչի արդյունքում է դա լինում, դա ուրիշ հարց է: Չեմ կարծում, թե «ազդեցության» տակ են ընկել: Հնարավոր է լինի մեծ հիասթափություն հակառակ սեռի հանդեպ: *Բայց հնարավոր է նաև, որ մարդ իր իրական օրիենտացիան ուղղակի ավելի ուշ է բացահատել, էդ էլ բացառված չի:*
> Մի դեպք էլ ասեմ: Մի ամուսնական զույգ գիտեմ, ովքեր երկար տարիներ ամուսնացած են եղել, երեխա ունեն, հիմա բաժանված են ու ամեն մեկը նոր զուգընկեր ունի՝ նույն սեռի: գուցե էդ էլ իրենց ամուսնության ընթացքի հետևանքն է եղել, ինչ իմանաս: 
> 
> Միայն մի խնդրանք էլի, ամեն ինչ անկողնուն մի հանգեցրեք: Մարդ կարող է ունենալ միասեռական հարաբերություններ՝ անգամ սեքսի բացակայության դեպքում: Ինչպես որ շատ հետերո զույգեր երկար ժամանակ ռոմանտիկ հարաբերություններ են ունենում՝ մինչև սեքսին անցնելը կամ էդպես էլ երբևէ դրան չանցնելով:


Դե որ տենց ես ասում, ուրեմն տենց ա: Համենայն դեպս բոլդով հատվածի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Դե որ տենց ես ասում, ուրեմն տենց ա: Համենայն դեպս բոլդով հատվածի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ


Եթե ավելի շատ իրական օրինակներ ես ուզում, մի հատ սըրչ տուր "how i became homosexual", էնքան պատմություններ կկարդաս, մեկը մեկից զանազան:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եթե ավելի շատ իրական օրինակներ ես ուզում, մի հատ սըրչ տուր "how i became homosexual", էնքան պատմություններ կկարդաս, մեկը մեկից զանազան:


Չէ, լավ ա, մերսի  :Jpit:  Ավելի լավ ա սենց երջանիկ ապրեմ իմ անտեղյակության մեջ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (18.05.2012), Moonwalker (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2012), Շինարար (18.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> 2. Չգիտեմ ինչու է քեզ թվում թե համասեռամոլները արտաքնապես (կամ հագուկապով) տարբերվում են մյուսներից։ Էդ քո ասած տղայատիպ աղջիկներն ու աղջկանման տղաները ընդմանենը երիտասարդական կարճաժամկետ շարժումներ են ու ոչ մի կապ չունեն սեռական կոսմնորոշման հետ։


Իսկ ով ասեց, որ համասեռամոլությունը հիվանդություն է? Համասեռամոլությունը, ընդամենը, որոշակի առանձնահատկություն է, որը տրված է ի ծնե, ինչպես արդեն գրեցի պայմանավորված է ուղեղի աշխատանքով: Այո, համասեռամոլ մարդիկ իրենց շարժ ու ձեւով, պահվածքով տարբերվում են իրենց սեռին բնորոշ մարդկանց պահվածքից: Հիմնականում նման տղա երեխաների մոտ, ինչպես նաեւ աղջիկ երեխաների մոտ արդեն փոքր հասակից դա նկատվում է, տղա երեխաները սիրում են տիկնիկներով խաղալ, մի խոսքով դրսեւորում է աղջիկ երեխային բնորոշ վարքագիծ, նույնն էլ աղջիկ երեխաների պարագայում: 






> 1. Այսինքն հենց սկզբից երեխայից դարձնում ես կոմպլեքսավորված։


Ինչի? սեփական տեսակը հարգելը ու սեփական տեսակի հետ հաշվի նստելը ինչի պիտի մարդուն կոմպլեքսավորի?
Լրիվ հակառակը, անձամբ ես հպարտանում եմ, որ մենք չակերտավոր էնքան զարգացած չենք,  որ աշխարհում արդեն այդքան տարածում գտած *բիսեքսուալ* կողմորոշումը մեզ մոտ ընկալվում է, դիտվում է, որպես վայրենություն: Այո, համարում եմ, որ անգամ հոմոսեքսուալը պիտի թասիբ ունենա կյանքին չնայի իր սեռական կողմորոշման նեղ  դիտանկյունից: Բացի սեփական կարիքներց ու կրքերից կյանքում կան շատ ավելի կարեւոր արժեքներ, դարեր շարունակ մենք էտ արժեքներին փորձում ենք հավատարիմ մնալ ու ես դա չեմ համարում կոմպլեքսավորվածություն այլ հակառակը, համարում եմ այն քիչ բաներից մեկը, որով իրապես կարող ենք հպարտանալ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ծոմակի հետ հարցազրույցի վերջի հատվածներն էի նայել: Հենց նոր նայեցի ողջ հարցազրույցը:
> 
> Էս չգիտեմ թե էս մարդուն ոնց կոչեմ: Էս ով ա էս խեղկատակը??? 
> 
> Ծոմակի խոսքերից - *Ես ընդհանրապես հայ  ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունեմ*, ինչ արած, ցավոք ապրում եմ հայ  ժողովրդի մեջ, հայ միջավայրում: 
> 
> Խնդրեմ, սա էլ իմ խոսքերի վառ ապացույց, որ նման մարդիկ թքած ունեն իրենց տեսակի վրա, թքած ունեն դրա համար էլ նման ագրեսիայի են հանդիպում, բա ինչ  էին սպասում? պիտի գան գլուխդ շոյեն, որ հրապարակայնորեն թքում ես ինքդ քո վրա, ասելով ցավոք, որ հայ եմ ու Հայաստանում եմ ապրում: 
> Կապ չունես, թող գնա էս երկրից
> 
> ...


Գեա, իսկ եթե դու ինքդ ապրեիր մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ մարդիկ ատելությամբ են լցված քո նկատմամբ (էս թեմայի բազմաթիվ գրառումներ քեզ օրինակ), եթե գողանում են քո սեփականությունը (մի քանի ամիս առաջ նույն D.I.Y.-ի դիմացից երկու լակոտ գողացել էին նրա հեծանիվը, չնայած ձայնագրությունը կա, բայց մեղավորները դեռևս չեն գտնվել ու չեն պատժվել), եթե վնասում են քո սեփականությունը ու դրա համար չեն պատժվում (նույն պայթյունը D.I.Y.-ում), եթե քեզ ամեն պատեհ-անպատեհ առիթով քարշ են տալիս քաղ. մաս (մի քանի տարի առաջ Ծոմակը հայտնվել էր քաղ. մասում, որովհետև նրան կասկածում էին էմոյական շարժման մեջ), դու ինքդ էդ հասարակությանը ո՞նց կվերաբերվեիր: Թուքումու՞ր կտայիր, թե կասեիր, ինչ լավն են, հայերը, ինչ պուպուշ, հանդուրժող մարդիկ են, ոչինչ որ դեմքիս թքում են, ես հպարտ եմ, որ ապրում եմ սենց *առողջ* հասարակության մեջ: Եթե հասարակությունը հիվանդ վերաբերմունք է ցույց տալիս էս մարդու նկատմամբ, ինքն էլ բոլոր նախադրյալներն ունի, որպեսզի ատի էն հասարակությունը, որտեղ ապրում է:

Ի դեպ նշեմ, որ Ծոմակը ակտիվիստ է, զբաղվում է բնապահպանական հարցերով, կանանց իրավունքների պաշտպանությամբ: D.I.Y.-ը առաջին փաբն էր Երևանում, որտեղ պայմաններ էին ստեղծվել հեծանվի կայանման համար: Մենակ էսքանը ինձ արդեն բավական է, որ իրեն հարգեմ իրեն, բայց եթե հասարակությունը սա չի գնահատում ու անընդհատ ատելություն է դրսևորում նրա նկատմամբ, ինքը ո՞նց կարա էդ հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ դառնա ու ապրի իր կյանքում: Իսկ էդ նացիստ լակոտ-լուկուտները կյանքում Հայաստանի համար ինչ-որ դրական բան արե՞լ են:

Մի խոսքով, եթե մարդիկ դադարեցնեն հետապնդել Ծոմակին, քթները չխոթեն նրա անձնական կյանքի, մեջ, թողնեն, որ ապրի էնպես, ինչպես որ ուզում է, ինքն էլ նման ձևով չի արտահայտվի մարդկանց նկատմամբ: Բայց քանի դեռ ատելություն կա իր նկատմամբ, տրամաբանական է, որ պետք է լինի նաև փոխադարձ ատելություն:

----------

Skeptic (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, ուզում ես ասել, Հայաստանում հոմոսեքսուալիստներ առաջ չեն եղել ու* եվրոպական բարքերի հետ ներթափանցման հետ մեկ ու մեջ որոշ մարդիկ առավոտը արթնանում են ու որոշում են գեյ դառնա՞լ*: Մարդկության որոշ տոկոսը (որը պատմության մեջ միշտ էլ նույնն է եղել) միշտ էլ հոմոսեքսուալիստներ են եղել, թե Հայաստանում, թե Զանզիբարում: Պարզապես կախված հասարակության դիրքորոշումից, իրենք դա թաքցրել են, կամ էլ բացահայտել են: Սովետի ժամանակ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը համարվել է քրեորեն պատժելի հանցանք, դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկն էլ ռիսկ չի արել հասարակության առաջ բացահայտել իր սեռական կողմնորոշումը: Իսկ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելը նույնն է, ինչ ասենք քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել ձախլիկներին, կակազողներին, ճաղատներին և այլն
> 
> :


Իսկ ես որտեղ եմ նման բան ասել? Կամ ինչից եզրակացրիր, որ ես նման բան եմ ուզեցել ասել?

Հոմոսեքսուալ կողմորոշում ունեցող մարդիկ միշտ եղել են, կան եւ կլինեն: Ի դեպ, այդ մարդկանց շրջանում շատ հաճախ հանդիպում են տաղանդավոր անգամ հանճարեղ մարդիկ, ինչպես օրինակ Լեոնարդո Դա Վինչին: 

Եվրոպայում ԱՄՆ-ում, Ռուսաստանում ինչ ուզում են թող անեն: Իրենք ունեն իրենց տեսակը, մենք ունենք մեր տեսակը: Միայն կոմպլեքսավորվածները, մասնավորապես Ծոմակի պես կոմպլեքսավորվածներն են մերժում իրենց տեսակը եվ փորձում թութակի պես կրկնել ուրիշներինը, նմանվել ուրիշներին, որովհետեւ ինչպես հենց ինքը իր հարցազրույցում նշեց, համոզված է որ *իրենից ոչինչ չի ներկայացնում* եւ իրեն արժեքավոր զգալու համար սկսում է օտարներն նմանվել, որովհետեվ, նրա նմանները, առհասարակ, չունեն տեսակ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ սեփական կրքերը ամեն արժեքից վեր են դասում:

Դեռ մի բան էլ սպառնում են, որ դրսից մեջք ունեն: Սրանց նմանները որքան շուտ թողնեն հեռանան էնքան ավելի լավ:

----------


## Tig

Տեսանյութի մի մասը թեմայի վերաբերյալ է:

----------


## ivy

Չամիչ, ինքը ՄԱՐԴ է, ինչպես և բոլորս: Ինչ հայացքներ ունի, ինչի է հավատում կամ ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում, դա արդեն կարևոր չի էս հարցում. մեզնից ամեն մեկն էլ իր հայացքներն ու պատկերացումներն ունի կյանքի և աշխարհի մասին: Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ուրիշի ստեղծածն ու ապրուստը կործանել՝ անկախ նրանից, թե դրա տերը ինչպիսի մարդ է: Էդ մարդը ոչ մեկին վնաս չի տվել, ապրում է իր համար՝ իր պատկերացումներով, իր կյանքով, ձեզ ինչ:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, թե «սրա նմանները ինչքան շուտ հեռանան, էնքան լավ», ապա հեչ դարդ մի արա, հա էլ հեռանում են, բայց դժվար թե դրանից քեզ ու մյուսներին լավ կամ վատ է լինում, իսկ թե երկրին ինչքանով է «լավ» լինում, էդ հարցով էլ չեմ ուզում խորանալ: 
Մի թիքա երկիր եք, մի բուռ մարդ եք մնացել, էլի իրար քշա-քշա եք անում, էդ օդը ոչ մի ձև բոլորիդ չի հերիքացնում...

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Kita (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Մանուլ (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ ես որտեղ եմ նման բան ասել? Կամ ինչից եզրակացրիր, որ ես նման բան եմ ուզեցել ասել?
> 
> Հոմոսեքսուալ կողմորոշում ունեցող մարդիկ միշտ եղել են, կան եւ կլինեն: Ի դեպ, այդ մարդկանց շրջանում շատ հաճախ հանդիպում են տաղանդավոր անգամ հանճարեղ մարդիկ, ինչպես օրինակ Լեոնարդո Դա Վինչին: 
> 
> Եվրոպայում ԱՄՆ-ում, Ռուսաստանում ինչ ուզում են թող անեն: Իրենք ունեն իրենց տեսակը, մենք ունենք մեր տեսակը: Միայն կոմպլեքսավորվածները, մասնավորապես Ծոմակի պես կոմպլեքսավորվածներն են մերժում իրենց տեսակը եվ փորձում թութակի պես կրկնել ուրիշներինը, նմանվել ուրիշներին, որովհետեւ ինչպես հենց ինքը իր հարցազրույցում նշեց, համոզված է որ *իրենից ոչինչ չի ներկայացնում* եւ իրեն արժեքավոր զգալու համար սկսում է օտարներն նմանվել, որովհետեվ, նրա նմանները, առհասարակ, չունեն տեսակ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ սեփական կրքերը ամեն արժեքից վեր են դասում:
> 
> Դեռ մի բան էլ սպառնում են, որ դրսից մեջք ունեն: Սրանց նմանները որքան շուտ թողնեն հեռանան էնքան ավելի լավ:


Ոչ, հոմոսեքսուալիստ կարող է լինել, թե արվեստագետը, թե ձեր շենքի հայաթում բիբար-բադրջան ծախող առևտրականը, ով կյանքում հայկական ու բրազիլական սերիալներից բացի ուրիշ բարձր արվեստ չի տեսել:

Ու քո ասվածից ստացվում է, որ արտասահմանում ապրող հոմոսեքսուալիստը իրավունք ունի լինել հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ, սիրածի ձեռքը բռնած փողոցում զբողնել, տեղ գնալ և այլն, բայց հայ հոմոսեքսուալիստը իրավունք չունի քիթը տնից դուրս տնկել, որ հանկարծ չվիրավորի քո աշխարհայացքը: Ինչու՞, իսկ ո՞վ ես դու, որպեսզի թելադրես, թե ինչն ա բարոյական ու ինչը չէ: Եթե քո համար,  տղամարդ-կին հարաբերություններն են ճիշտ ուրեմն ապրիր էդպես: Եթե Ծոմակի համար կին-կին հարաբերություններն են ճիշտ, թող, որ ինքն էլ էդպես ապրի: Ինքը քո նկատմամբ սեռական ոտնձգությու՞ն ա արել, որ սենց ատում ես իրեն: Չէ, ինքն էլ է մարդ ու ինքն էլ իրավունք ունի երջանիկ լինել, ու դրա համար ընդամենը հարկավոր է, որ հասարակությունը իրեն իր կամքը չթելադրի ու չասի, թե ոնց ինքը պետք ա ապրի:

----------

Chuk (18.05.2012), Kita (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ի դեպ, Չամիչ, հոգեբաների կողմից ապացուցված տեսություն կա, որ ամենաթունդ հոմոֆոբները թաքնված գեյեր ու լեսբիներ են:
Մի հատ հլա գցի-բռնի, կարող ա՞ մի բան կա:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, ճիշտ ես, բնությունը նենց ա արել, որ սեքսը բազմացման համար լինի, բայց արի ու տես կենդանական աշխարհում նույնպես հանդիպում են հոմոսեքսուալ վարք դրսևորող կենդանիներ:


Կարճ ասած` համասեռամոլ ծնվելու/ դառնալու հարցը էնքան էլ միանշանակ չի: Կարող ա մեկը տենց ծնվել ա մեկ ուրիշը դառել ա, մեկ ուրիշը ուզում ա դառնա, բայց չի կարում եւն: Օրինակ` Ռամշտայնի վոկալիստ Թիլլ Լինդեմանը ասում ա, որ ինքը նախանձում ա գեյերին:  :Jpit: 




> Այսինքն դու չես բացառում, որ կարող ա անցնի որոշ ժամանակ ու  դու հոգնես քո այժմյան սեռական կողմորոշումից եւ որոշես փոխել???
> 
> Rammstein ջան, սեռական կողմնորոշումը տրվում է ի ծնե: Սեռական կողմորոշման համար պատասխանատում է ուղեղի որոշակի հատվածը, որը ըստ մասնագետների կանանց եվ տղամարդկաց մոտ տեղակայված է հակառակ կիսագնդերում: Այն տղաները ովքեր սիրում են տղաներին սովորաբար իրենց շարժ ու ձեւով, պահելակերպով, խոսելաձեւով շատ են նման կանանց, եվ դա ինչպես նշեցի պայմանավորված է ուղեղի աշխատանքով, այսինքն նրանց մոտ ուղեղի այն հատվածը, որը պատասխանատու է սեռական կողմորոշման համար նման է կնոջ ուղեղի աշխատանքին:


Չէ, ես կարծում եմ, որ սեռական կողմնորոշումը ձեւավորվում ա սեռական հասունացման տարիքում ու արտաքին գործոնները կարո՛ղ են դրա վրա ազդեցություն ունենալ:
Իսկ էն որ ասում ես, թե տղա երեխան տիկնիկով ա խաղում, էդտեղ ոչ մի կապ չեմ տեսնում գեյ լինելու հետ, ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է խաղալիքների հետաքրքրությունը կապել սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ: Ես էլ հակառակը կարամ ասեմ, եթե աղջիկն ա տիկնիկով խաղում, ուրեմն լեսբի ա, թե չէ աղջկան ինչի՞ պիտի հետաքրքրեր աղջկա մարմինը:  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (18.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ծոմակի հետ հարցազրույցի վերջի հատվածներն էի նայել: Հենց նոր նայեցի ողջ հարցազրույցը:
> 
> Էս չգիտեմ թե էս մարդուն ոնց կոչեմ: Էս ով ա էս խեղկատակը??? 
> 
> Ծոմակի խոսքերից - *Ես ընդհանրապես հայ  ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունեմ*, ինչ արած, ցավոք ապրում եմ հայ  ժողովրդի մեջ, հայ միջավայրում: 
> 
> Խնդրեմ, սա էլ իմ խոսքերի վառ ապացույց, որ նման մարդիկ թքած ունեն իրենց տեսակի վրա, թքած ունեն դրա համար էլ նման ագրեսիայի են հանդիպում, բա ինչ  էին սպասում? պիտի գան գլուխդ շոյեն, որ հրապարակայնորեն թքում ես ինքդ քո վրա, ասելով ցավոք, որ հայ եմ ու Հայաստանում եմ ապրում: 
> Կապ չունես, թող գնա էս երկրից
> 
> ...


Նայեցի հաղորդումը: Համոզվեցի, որ իմ գրածը ճիշտ էր, հիշեցնեմ.



> Ծոմակը մշտապես հայտարարել է, որ այդ փաբը սովորական փաբ է, ոչ թե կոնկրետ սեռական կողմնորոշման մարդկանց հավաքատեղի: Եթե դու ասում ես, որ ինքը այլ բան է ասել, *ուրեմն ուղղակի ստում ես*:


Ու նման կերպ ուրիշների խոսքերը աղավաղելը նորություն չի:
Ինչևէ: Ծոմակը հիմնականում շատ ճիշտ բաներ էր ասում իմ կարծիքով: Որոշ հարցերում ես էլ իր հետ համաձայն չեմ: Բայց դա ուրիշ խնդիր ա: 
Երբ դու նման կերպ պիտակում ու ուզում ես, որ այդ մարդը Հայաստանից գնա, դու մոտենում ես այդ փաբը պայթեցնողների մակարդակին: Իսկ փաբը պայթեցնողները սովորական խուլիգաններ ու հանցագործներ էին:

Շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ ցանկացած նորմալ ու ադեկվատ մարդու արձագանքը պետք է լիներ հանցագործությունը դատապարտելը, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշի, տվյալ դեպքում ակումբի տիրոջ անձնական կյանքի մեջ ներխուժելը, նրա հայացքներից, պատկերացումներից ու այլ բաներից ելնելով նրան հայհոյելն ու դատապարտելը: Այստեղ դատապարտելին միայն ու միայն կատարված հանցագործությունն է: Մի՛ իջիր պայթեցնողների մակարդակին, Չամիչ ջան  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ի դեպ, Չամիչ, հոգեբաների կողմից ապացուցված տեսություն կա, որ ամենաթունդ հոմոֆոբները թաքնված գեյեր ու լեսբիներ են:
> Մի հատ հլա գցի-բռնի, կարող ա՞ մի բան կա:


American Beauty-ն հիշեցի, երբ պատերազմի վետերան թունդ հոմոֆոբը տնից դուրս է անում սեփական որդուն, որովհետև մտածում էր, որ գեյ ա (այնինչ տղեն նորմալ տղա էր), իսկ վերջում պարզվում ա, որ հենց ինքն ա գեյ:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Գալաթեա (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> American Beauty-ն հիշեցի, երբ պատերազմի վետերան թունդ հոմոֆոբը տնից դուրս է անում սեփական որդուն, որովհետև մտածում էր, որ գեյ ա (այնինչ տղեն նորմալ տղա էր), իսկ վերջում պարզվում ա, որ հենց ինքն ա գեյ:


Հանճարեղ ֆիլմ ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ոչ, հոմոսեքսուալիստ կարող է լինել, թե արվեստագետը, թե ձեր շենքի հայաթում բիբար-բադրջան ծախող առևտրականը, ով կյանքում հայկական ու բրազիլական սերիալներից բացի ուրիշ բարձր արվեստ չի տեսել:
> 
> Ու քո ասվածից ստացվում է, որ արտասահմանում ապրող հոմոսեքսուալիստը իրավունք ունի լինել հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ, սիրածի ձեռքը բռնած փողոցում զբողնել, տեղ գնալ և այլն, բայց հայ հոմոսեքսուալիստը իրավունք չունի քիթը տնից դուրս տնկել, որ հանկարծ չվիրավորի քո աշխարհայացքը: Ինչու՞, իսկ ո՞վ ես դու, որպեսզի թելադրես, թե ինչն ա բարոյական ու ինչը չէ: Եթե քո համար,  տղամարդ-կին հարաբերություններն են ճիշտ ուրեմն ապրիր էդպես: Եթե Ծոմակի համար կին-կին հարաբերություններն են ճիշտ, թող, որ ինքն էլ էդպես ապրի: Ինքը քո նկատմամբ սեռական ոտնձգությու՞ն ա արել, որ սենց ատում ես իրեն: Չէ, ինքն էլ է մարդ ու ինքն էլ իրավունք ունի երջանիկ լինել, ու դրա համար ընդամենը հարկավոր է, որ հասարակությունը իրեն իր կամքը չթելադրի ու չասի, թե ոնց ինքը պետք ա ապրի:


Եթե իմ տեսակը, հայ տեսակը դեմ ա գնում, չի ընդունում, չի ընկալում, որ տղան տղայի ձեռքը բռնած փողոցով քայլի, Եվրոպացին կամ Ամերիկացին ով եղավ, որ պիտի իրա արժեքներով շարժվեմ? Թե դու էլ ես կարծում հայը իրենից բան չի ներկայացնում ու պիտի ուրիշներից սովորենք? Ու ինչ ես ուզում սովորել? Կրքերին ազատություն տալ? Ում ուզում ես սիրի, բայց երբեք սեփական կրքերը մի փորձիր բարձր դասել այլ արժեքներից: 

Մարդ տեսակը ունի իրավունքներ բայց հայ տեսակը չունի իրավունքներ??? Իսկ ով ես դու? որ կասկածի տակ դնես հայ տեսակի իրավունքները?

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Եթե իմ տեսակը, հայ տեսակը դեմ ա գնում, չի ընդունում, չի ընկալում, որ տղան տղայի ձեռքը բռնած փողոցով քայլի, Եվրոպացին կամ Ամերիկացին ով եղավ, որ պիտի իրա արժեքներով շարժվեմ? Թե դու էլ ես կարծում հայը իրենից բան չի ներկայացնում ու պիտի ուրիշներից սովորենք? Ու ինչ ես ուզում սովորել? Կրքերին ազատություն տալ? Ում ուզում ես սիրի, բայց երբեք սեփական կրքերը մի փորձիր բարձր դասել այլ արժեքներից: 
> 
> Մարդ տեսակը ունի իրավունքներ բայց հայ տեսակը չունի իրավունքներ??? Իսկ ով ես դու? որ կասկածի տակ դնես հայ տեսակի իրավունքները?


Իսկ հայ տեսակի իրավունքներն ո՞վ է որոշում։ Թե՞ հայը մարդ չի։
Ես էլ էդ հայ տեսակի կողմից ընդունված շատ բաներ չեմ ընկալում, ու դրանք ինձ համար հայ տեսակի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն։ Էդ հարցը ո՞նց անենք։

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Մանուլ (18.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եթե իմ տեսակը, հայ տեսակը դեմ ա գնում, չի ընդունում, չի ընկալում, որ տղան տղայի ձեռքը բռնած փողոցով քայլի, Եվրոպացին կամ Ամերիկացին ով եղավ, որ պիտի իրա արժեքներով շարժվեմ? Թե դու էլ ես կարծում հայը իրենից բան չի ներկայացնում ու պիտի ուրիշներից սովորենք? Ու ինչ ես ուզում սովորել? Կրքերին ազատություն տալ? Ում ուզում ես սիրի, բայց երբեք սեփական կրքերը մի փորձիր բարձր դասել այլ արժեքներից: 
> 
> Մարդ տեսակը ունի իրավունքներ բայց հայ տեսակը չունի իրավունքներ??? Իսկ ով ես դու? որ կասկածի տակ դնես հայ տեսակի իրավունքները?


Լավ էլի, էս արդեն աբսուրդ ա: Դարերով հայ կնոջ դերը հայ հասարակության մեջ միայն եղել ա ամուսնանալը, երեխա բերելը ու տուն պահելը: Իսկ հիմա վա՞տ ա, որ հայ կինը վերջապես դուրս ա եկել խոհանոցից, կարող է զբաղվել հասարակական աշխատանքով, սեփական բիզնեսն ունենալ, նախարար, պատգամավոր դառնալ, թե՞ կնախնտրես որ հավատարիմ մնանք ազգային ավանդույթներին, հայ կնոջը ցույց տանք խոհանոցի դուռն ու արգելենք էնտեղից ոտք դուրս դնել:

Հասարակությունը անընդհատ փոխվում է ու փոխվում է վերաբերմունքը տարբեր բաների նկատմամբը: Ընդամենը հարյուր տարի առաջ ամբողջ աշխարհի կանայք (մի քանի երկրների բացառությամբ) չունեին ընտրության իրավունք, ինչքան էլ դժվար է հավատալը, մինչև 1920-ական թվականները, ԱՄՆ-ի նահանգների մեծ մասում կանայք ոչ կարող էին ընտրվել, ոչ էլ ընտրությունների մասնակցել: Իսկ հիմա վա՞տ ա, որ կանայք ու տղամարդիկ ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ ու ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի ճնչել դիմացինին:

Նույնն էլ վերաբերվում ա հոմոսեքսուալիզմին: Քեզ թվում ա, Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն մի՞շտ են սենց ազատամիտ եղել: Չէ, մինչև 1960-ական թվականները իրենց մոտ նույն անհանդուրժող իրավիճակն էր, ինչ հիմա մեր մոտ է, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի վատ: Արդյունքում գեյերն ու բիերը 60-ականներին մի մարդու նման ոտքի կանգնեցին, սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն անցկացրեցին ու ում որ պետք էր հասկացրեցին, որ իրենք էլ են մարդ ու իրենք էլ ունեն իրավունքներ ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի իրենց իրավունքները ոտնահարել: Մեր մոտ չեմ ուզում, որ սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն լինի, ուզում եմ, որ էդ անցումը հանգիստ լինի, առանց լպիրշության, առանց գռեհկության, առանց անձնական կյանքերը ամբողջ հասարակության աչքի առաջ բացելու, դրա համար ընդամենը մի փոքր հանդուրժողականություն է պետք ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:

Ոչ ոք չի կարող հասարակության որևէ խավի անընդհատ ճնշման տակ պահել, ինչի վրա էլ անընդհատ ճնշում գործադրես, վերջում ճաք կտա: Չեմ ուզում, որ մեր մոտ ինչ-որ բան ճաք տա, որովհետև արդյունքը շատ տգեղ կլինի:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կարճ ասած` համասեռամոլ ծնվելու/ դառնալու հարցը էնքան էլ միանշանակ չի: Կարող ա մեկը տենց ծնվել ա մեկ ուրիշը դառել ա, մեկ ուրիշը ուզում ա դառնա, բայց չի կարում եւն: Օրինակ` Ռամշտայնի վոկալիստ Թիլլ Լինդեմանը ասում ա, որ ինքը նախանձում ա գեյերին:


Միգուցե քեզ համար միանշանակ չի, ինձ համար միանշանակ ա, մարդիկ ոչ թե դառնում են հոմոսեքսուալ, այլ ծնվում են հոմոսեքսուալ:
Իսկ նրանք ովքեր կյանքի ընթացքում, որոշում են կայացնում փոխել սեռական կողմոնորոշումը, ոչ մի կապ չունեն հոմոսեքսուալ հասկացության հետ, սա արդեն բիսեքսուալիզմի վառ դրսեւորում ա, ինչը մեծ տարածում ունի Ռուսաստանում, Եվրոպայում, ԱՄՆ-ում: 

Եկեք չխառնենք հոմոսեքսուալ եւ բիսեքսուալ հասկացությունները, բիսեքսուալ կարող են դառնալ, հոմոսեքսուալ`ոչ:
Երեխան ամեն ինչ սովորում է, ամեն ինչ ընկալում է հասարակությունից: Եթե մարդը ապրում եւ մեծանում է մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ բիսեքսուալ լինելը նորալ է ընդունվում, ապա չի բացառվում, որ նման մարդը շատ հեշտությամբ մի սեռական կողմնորոշումից անցնի մեկ այլ սեռական կողմորոշման, այսինքն, էս օր ամուսնանա կոնջ հետ, երկու տարի հետո բաժավի եւ սիրի տղամարդու:

Ռուսաստանի հեռուստաալիքներում կան հեռուստածրագրեր, որտեղ փեսացուի համար գալիս են պայքարելու ոչ միայն հարսնացուներ, այլ նաեւ փեսացուներ: Հերոսը նստած է, նրա համար պայքարելու են եկել երկու տղա, երկու աղջիկ, աղջիկները շատ նորմալ են ընդունում, որ իրենց հավանած այսպես կոչվաշ փեսացուն վերջում կնտրի ոչ թե կնոջ այլ տղամարդու, սա բարոյազրկման կատարյալ դրսեւորում է:
Ես չեմ ուզում ապրել մի հասարակարգում, որտեղ տղամարդը կորցնում է իր տեսակը, որտեղ կինը կորցնում է իր տեսակը, որտեղ սեռային տարբերակում համարյա չկա, որտեղ տղամարդը միաժամանակ եվ կին է եվ տղամարդ

Կնոջը տղամարդ է պետք, տղամարդուն էլ կին:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ հայ տեսակի իրավունքներն ո՞վ է որոշում։ Թե՞ հայը մարդ չի։
> Ես էլ էդ հայ տեսակի կողմից ընդունված շատ բաներ չեմ ընկալում, ու դրանք ինձ համար հայ տեսակի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն։ Էդ հարցը ո՞նց անենք։


Հայ տեսակը էն ա Նաիրուհի ջան, որի շնորհիվ, համոզված եմ վստահ ես, որ քո տղամարդը տղամարդ ա, դու չունես մտավախություն, որ վաղը քո տղամարդը կսիրահարվի մեկ այլ տղամարդու: Արտասահմանում նման երեւույթները ընկալվում են, որպես նորմալ: Ես շնորհակալ եմ իմ տեսակին, շնարհակալ եմ, որ ապրում եմ հայկական միջավայրում եւ հնարավորինս զերծ եմ նման ախտերից, տեսակի իրավունքները պահպանելը հենց քո կին տեսակի իրավունքները պահպանելն ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայ տեսակը էն ա Նաիրուհի ջան, որի շնորհիվ, համոզված եմ վստահ ես, որ քո տղամարդը տղամարդ ա, դու չունես մտավախություն, որ վաղը քո տղամարդը կսիրահարվի մեկ այլ տղամարդու: Արտասահմանում նման երեւույթները ընկալվում են, որպես նորմալ: Ես շնորհակալ եմ իմ տեսակին, շնարհակալ եմ, որ ապրում եմ հայկական միջավայրում եւ հնարավորինս զերծ եմ նման ախտերից, տեսակի իրավունքները պահպանելը հենց քո կին տեսակի իրավունքները պահպանելն ա:


Հայ տեսակի տղամարդը էն ա, որ հընգերուհու/կնոջ հետ վարվում է ինչպես ստրկուհու հետ, հետևում ա հընգերուհու/կնոջ բոլոր արածներին, ուր ա գնում, ում հետ ա գնում, ում ա տեսնում, հընգերուհուն/կնոջը արգելում ա տնից դուրս գալ, որ հանկարծ աչքերը չբացվի, իսկ էդ ժամանակը ինքը գիշերները թափառում ա պոռնկատնից պոռնկատուն՝ սիրով զբաղվելով մարմնավաճառների ու սիրուհիների հետ: Չամիչ ջան, թե կարաս այ էս տեսակի հայ տղամարդկանց դեմ պայքարի:

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2012), Chuk (19.05.2012), erexa (20.05.2012), Freeman (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Rammstein (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Մանուլ (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հայ տեսակի տղամարդը էն ա, որ հընգերուհու/կնոջ հետ վարվում է ինչպես ստրկուհու հետ, հետևում ա հընգերուհու/կնոջ բոլոր արածներին, ուր ա գնում, ում հետ ա գնում, ում ա տեսնում, հընգերուհուն/կնոջը արգելում ա տնից դուրս գալ, որ հանկարծ աչքերը չբացվի, իսկ էդ ժամանակը ինքը գիշերները թափառում ա պոռնկատնից պոռնկատուն՝ սիրով զբաղվելով մարմնավաճառների ու սիրուհիների հետ: Չամիչ ջան, թե կարաս այ էս տեսակի հայ տղամարդկանց դեմ պայքարի:


Ռուֆուս ջան, հայ տեսակը նկատի ունեմ, ոչ թե տղամարդու տեսակը, հայ հասարակության մեջ արմատացած այն բարոյահոգեբանական արժեհամակարգը, որի շնոնրհիվ ես հնարավորինս զերծ եմ մնում այն ախտերից, որոնք տարածված են արտասահմանում, եթե շեշտում եմ մեր տեսակի առավելությունները, դեռ չի նշանակում չեմ նկատում թերությունները, բոլորը շատ լավ էլ գիտեն, որ նկատում ու արտահայտվում եմ թերությունների մասին: 

Եթե հայ տղամարդիկ ագրեսիվ են, հաճախ ոտնահարում են կնոջ իրավունքները, դա դեռ առիթ չի հանդիսանում, որ ուրիշներից ինչ որ բաներ սովորենք ու մեր տղամարդկանց սարքենք բիսեքսուալ, մի ծայրահեղությունից ընտրենք մեկ այլ ծայրահեղություն? 
_________________________________________________________________________________

Օտար ուժերով ա վախեցնում, չնայած ինչ կա որ? Շատ լավ էլ հայտարարեց, որ ափսոսում ա, որ հայ ա ու Հայատանում ա ապրում: Առանց այն էլ չափից դուրս քիչ ենք, մեզ մենա բիսեքսուալությունն ա պակասում, տղամարդիկ տղամարդկանց սիրեն, կանայք կանանց ու պլծ

----------


## Artgeo

> Լրիվ խեղկատակ ա, ասում ա փոքր ազգերը պետք ա ձուլվեն: Գնացել էիր թուրքիա, մնաիր ձուլվեիր


Կոնտեքստից ելնելուց, ձուլվել բուն իմաստով չի, այլ խառնվել իմաստով ա, զուտ սեփական գենետիկան հարստացնելու իմաստով ա, այսինքն, հայ տղաների օտար աղջիկների հետ ամուսնանալու մասին ա: 


Ժող, անկեղծ, սկսում եմ հավատալ, որ Հայաստանի բնակչության հիվանդությունը նպատակադրված ա առաջ քաշվել իշխանությունների կողմից, ընտրությունների թեմա սպանելու համար:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Թեման կարդում եմ ու ներվայինանում էս ձևականություններից, հայ տեսակ, հայ տղամարդ... տեսել ենք, լսել ենք, գիտենք... ձևական կուսություն, ձևական տղամարդկություն, ձևական հայրենասիրություն, ձևական քրիստոնեություն... Զզվցրի՛ք արդեն, ձևականներ:

----------

Chuk (19.05.2012), keyboard (18.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Թեման կարդում եմ ու ներվայինանում էս ձևականություններից, հայ տեսակ, հայ տղամարդ... տեսել ենք, լսել ենք, գիտենք... ձևական կուսություն, ձևական տղամարդկություն, ձևական հայրենասիրություն, ձևական քրիստոնեություն... Զզվցրի՛ք արդեն, ձևականներ:


+դրան ձևական հոմոֆոբիա...




> *«Նրանք, ովքեր պրոպագանդում են ու խոսում հոմոսեքսուալների մասին, անասունների կերպ են վարվում» . Էդուարդ Շարմազանով*
> 
> Վերջին շրջանում նույնասեռականների նկատմամբ տածած անհադուրժող վերաբերմունքի մասին ԶԼՄ-ների ու սոցիալական ցանցերի բազմակի արձագանքներն ու քննարկումները ՀՀԿ մամլո պատասխանատու Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը համարում է «հակաքրիստոնեկան ու հակաբարոյական երեւույթ»:
> 
> «Նրանք, ովքեր պրոպագանդում են ու խոսում հոմոսեքսուալների մասին, անասունների կերպ են վարվում: Ես ցավում եմ, որ մեր հասարակությունում արծարծվում են նման թեմաներ, որոնք հակաքրիստոնենական են ու բարոյական նորմերին դեմ»,- ասում է Շարմազանովը «Մեդիալաբի» հետ հեռախոսազրույցում:
> 
> Նա նշում է, որ նույն խորթ վերաբերմունքն է ցուցաբերում եւ աղանդավորական շարժումներին ու պրոպագանդային` համարելով հակաքրիստոնեական:
> 
> «Ես հոմոսեքսուալներին դեմ ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել, կարող է այդ մարդիկ հիվանդ են, դա իրենց խնդիրն է, բայց երեւույթը ու այդ ամենի մասին խոսելը, հակաքրիստոնեական է: Դա այլանդակություն է եւ առաջին հերթին պայմանավորված է մարդու արժեքայի համակարգով»,- նշում է նա եվ հավելում, որ իրեն սուրբ չի համարում, բայց մասնակցում է քրիստոնեկան բոլոր տոներին ու ավանդույթներին, իսկ նման երեւույթենրի մասին խոսելը իր արժեհամակարգից դուրս է:
> ...


Շարմազանովի ձենը տաք տեղից ա գալիս ու խոնավ ու մութ...

----------

keyboard (18.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Sagittarius (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ծոմակի հետ հարցազրույցի վերջի հատվածներն էի նայել: Հենց նոր նայեցի ողջ հարցազրույցը:
> 
> Էս չգիտեմ թե էս մարդուն ոնց կոչեմ: Էս ով ա էս խեղկատակը??? 
> 
> Ծոմակի խոսքերից - *Ես ընդհանրապես հայ  ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունեմ*, ինչ արած, ցավոք ապրում եմ հայ  ժողովրդի մեջ, հայ միջավայրում: 
> 
> Խնդրեմ, սա էլ իմ խոսքերի վառ ապացույց, որ նման մարդիկ թքած ունեն իրենց տեսակի վրա, թքած ունեն դրա համար էլ նման ագրեսիայի են հանդիպում, բա ինչ  էին սպասում? պիտի գան գլուխդ շոյեն, որ հրապարակայնորեն թքում ես ինքդ քո վրա, ասելով ցավոք, որ հայ եմ ու Հայաստանում եմ ապրում: 
> Կապ չունես, թող գնա էս երկրից
> 
> ...


Սիրտս ցավաց; Ոնց կարելի ա մարդուն հոգեկան էս վիճակին հասցնել: Չամիչ ջան, բա խի՞ չես մեջբերում, որ ասում ա` վաղը կռիվ եղավ, ես եմ գնալու: Հլա դուրս արի փողոց, մարդկանց հետ խոսա, տես քանի՞ հոգի ա ասում բա սա ա՞զգ ա, սա ի՞նչ ազգ ա, ես կապ չունեմ էս ազգի հետ, նեղված, ոչ սրտից, այլ լեզվի ծերին, ասում են ու մնում ստեղ: Իսկ ձուլվելը, ինքը պարզ չէ՞ր, որ նկատի ուներ մշակութային արժեքներ յուացնելուն, մերը դարձնելը, դա Տիգրան Մեծն ա սկսել: Պատգամավորի թեկնածու չի, կուսակցական հռետոր չի, դիվանագիտական ստահոդ բայց չափած ձևած խոսք չունի, հետն էլ հոգեկան էդ վիճակում, չոբաաան աղջիկ ա, սխալ-մխալ անկապ խոսում ա, անհավասարակշիռ ա, էրևում ա: Այ հոգուդ ղուրբան, ո՞վ ա ինքը, անկապ դեմք, իրանից չի կախված մեր ազգի ապագան, իրանից ոչինչ կախված չի, ինքը չի կարա Հայաստանը ծախի, ծախողները ծախում են, բայց զգացվում էլ ա որ ինքը ծախող տեսակից էլ չի, ով էդ տեսակն ունենում ա, էդ դերում շատ հեշտ հայտնվում ա, արխային: Գնացել ա Թուրքիա, էս մեր երգչուհիները որ սկսել են Թուրքիայում համերգ տալ, հալալ ա, վերջապես Նունեն օրինակ մի խելքը գլխին բան արավ, իրանց համերգին ընդեղ թուրքերը հաստատ չեն գնա, իրանց դա հետաքրքիր չի, այ որ Տարխանները գան Հայաստան, համալիրը կլցվի, բայց Նունեի անունը թուրքերը չգիտեն: Թուրքիայում Հայաստանից ավելի շատ հայ ա ապրում, իրանց հետ պետք ա կապ պահել, մեր ունեցած ու չունեցած մշակույթը հասցնել իրանց, ով անում ա, կեցցե, հարգում եմ: Ու ընդհանրապես Թուրքիայի կեսը մեր պատմական հայրենիքն ա, Ստամբուլն էլ հայերն են շենացրել, ու չի կարելի Թուրքիա ասել ու թքել: Իրոք, ցավ ապրեցի, այ ժողովուրդ ջան, էս սովորական մի մարդ ա, ումից, ում խոսքից, ում քայլից ոչինչ կախված չի: Ինքը սրտով էլ ուզենա, չի կարա վատ բան անի: Ինչ ենք կորցրել, ինչի հետևից ենք ընկել: Բայց մարդ ա չէ՞, դուք պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք իրա հոգեկան վիճակը, իմ քունը էս գիշեր հաստատ չի տանի: Ինչ չար ենք մենք: Խի՞:

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2012), Chuk (19.05.2012), impression (19.05.2012), keyboard (18.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), murmushka (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (18.05.2012), Skeptic (18.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Դատարկություն (18.05.2012), Մանուլ (18.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> +դրան ձևական հոմոֆոբիա...
> 
> Շարմազանովի ձենը տաք տեղից ա գալիս ու խոնավ ու մութ...


Պատասխաններ էլ ա ստացել, էդ թվում՝ սա.




> Սաստիկ քրիստոնյա պարոն Շարմազանով,
> հավատարիմ լինելով Հին Կտակարանի պատգամներին ու խորհուրդներին՝ հայրս ցանկանում է քրոջս վաճառել ստրկության (Ելք 21:7): Քույրս երեք առողջ երեխաների մայր է, անթերի խոսում է անգլերեն, անզուգական խոհարար է: Ձեր կարծիքով հայրս ի՞նչ գնով պետք է վաճառի նրան:
> Իմ տնօրենը հաճախ պնդում է, որ մենք աշխատենք նաև կիրակի օրերին: Հին Կտակարանը շատ հստակ նշում է, որ կիրակի օրն աշխատողը պետք է ենթարկվի մահապատժի (Ելք 35:2): Խնդրում եմ պարզաբանեք. ես բարոյապես պարտավորված եմ տնօրենիս սպանե՞լ, թե՞ կարելի է պարզապես զանգել ոստիկանություն:
> Գյուղում մեր հարևան տիկին Ալվարդը, սուրճի բաժակ նայելով, մարդկանց իրենց բախտի մասին է պատմում: Հին Կտակարանը տիկին Ալվարդին էլ է դատապարտում մահվան՝ քարկոծման միջոցով (Ղևտական 20:27): Հիմա հարց. մեր ամբողջ գյուղը պիտի անպայման ներկա լինի՞ արարողությանը, թե՞ ընդամենը մի քանի հոգով պիտի քյարփինջ նետենք Ալվարդ ծյոծյայի վրա:
> 
> Իրականում, լինելով պետական պաշտոնյա, Ձեր միակ Աստվածաշունչը պիտի լինի ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունը: Մեր երկիրը կրոնապետություն ՉԷ ու էդ ձեր կրոնաբարոյափիլիսոփայական ծակ խորհուրդներով գնացեք Մահմուդ Ահմադինեջադի հետ կիսվեք: Սամվել Թեյմուրազյան

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2012), Chuk (19.05.2012), keyboard (18.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), VisTolog (18.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ժող, թեման սկսեցի կարդալ, բայց կեսից հոգնեցի: Ոչ էլ կարծիքս եմ ուզում հայտնել: Գիտե՞ք ինչու: Այս թեման արդեն քննարկվել է վերջերս: Բավական է որոշակի մաթեմատիկական արտապատկերում սահմանել, ու կնկատենք, որ մեծամասամբ մարդիկ էլ են նույնը, նրանց կողմից հնչեցված փաստարկներն էլ: Ուրեմն.
գեյ - ադրբեջանցի կամ ադրբեջանական ֆիլմ
գեյ պառադ - ադրբեջանական ֆիլմերի փառատոն:

----------

Elmo (19.05.2012), Freeman (18.05.2012), Tig (19.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Թեման կարդում եմ ու ներվայինանում էս ձևականություններից, հայ տեսակ, հայ տղամարդ... տեսել ենք, լսել ենք, գիտենք... ձևական կուսություն, ձևական տղամարդկություն, ձևական հայրենասիրություն, ձևական քրիստոնեություն... Զզվցրի՛ք արդեն, ձևականներ:


Ավելացրու նաև ձևական մարդասիրությունը և  ձևական դեմոկրատիան

հ.գ.
Եթե մարդ մի երևույթի դեմ է , պարտադիր չի ձևական լինի

----------


## Artgeo

> Ավելացրու նաև ձևական մարդասիրությունը և  ձևական դեմոկրատիան
> 
> հ.գ.
> Եթե մարդ մի երևույթի դեմ է , պարտադիր չի ձևական լինի


Ես չեմ կասկածում, քո իմ հանդեպ ունեցած անկեղծ զգացմունքների մեջ:

----------


## Չամիչ

Կուզեմ խոսքս իմի բերել, որպեսզի ասելիքս ավելի պարզ ու հստակ լինի:

Ինչպես արդեն նշացի, համարում եմ, որ համասեռամոլությունը չի կարող լինել ձեռքբերովի, համասեռամոլ չեն դառնում այլ ծնվում են:

Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մեղադրել կամ քարկոծել համասեռամոլներին, էտ մարդիկ էտպես ծնվել են, ես դեմ եմ, ոչ թե համասեռամոլությանը այլ *համասեռամոլական վարքային ազատ դրսեւորումներին:*  Որովհետեւ, համասեռամոլությանը կողք կողքի գոյություն ունի ներկայումս մեծ թափ հավաքող, խիստ արատավոր մի երեւույթ -  բիսեքսուալություն կամ բիսեքսուալիզմ կոչվածը: Վարքային նման ազատ դրսեվորումները կարող են ծառայել որպես *վարքային մոդել*, հեշտությամբ ընկալվել, երեխաները շատ արագ ընկալում եւ կրկնօրինակում են այն ինչ մեծերը մատուցում են: <<Եթե մեծ տղաները իրար գրկախառնվում են, ձեռք ձեռք են բռնում, իրար սիրում են ուրեմն ինչի ես էլ չփորձեմ? >>-կմտածի երեխան: Մի երկու անգամ կփորձի, համը բերանը կնկնի ու արդյունքում կունենանք բարոյաարժեհամակարգից բացարձակ զուրկ հասարակություն, որտեղ տարին մի քան անգամ մարդիկ որոշում են կայացնում փոխել սեռական կողմնորոշումը: 

Սա զզվելի է ու էն վարքային մոդելը չի որը արժի ընդօրինակել, մենք ունենք մեր բնույթին համապատասխան վարքային մոդել, որը մեզ շատ լավ էլ ծառայում է, էս առումով ոչ մեկից ոչինչ չունենք սովորելու: 

Արդեն սկզբից նշեցի, որ դեմ եմ նման ծայրահեղ դրսեւորումանը, որը տեղի ունեցավ մայիսի ութին: Բայց, Ծոմակը իր ապրելակերպով փորձում է քարոզել այսպես կոչված ազատ ապրելակերպ, որտեղ հոմոսեքսուալ անձինք հանգիստ կարող են ազատ, հրապարակայնորեն արտահայտել իրենց սեքսուալ կամ սիրային զգացմունքները կամ կրքերը իրենց սեռական զուգընկերոջ հանդեպ: Մասնավորապես, քարոզի նման վառ ձեւ հանդիսացավ Ծոմակի եւ նրա ընկերների մասնակցությունը Թուրքիայում տեղի ունեցած գեյ փարթիին: 

Նորից եմ կրկնում էս ամենը ուղված չէ եւ  չի կարող ուղղված լինել հոմոսեքսուալ անձանց դեմ, այս ամենը ուղղված է, ընդամենը, հոմոսեքսուալ սիրո եւ կրքերի հրապարակային արտահայտման վարքային ձեւերի դեմ:

Ով ում ուզում ա, ինչքան ուզում ա թող սիրի, թող գնան իրենց տներում ինչքան ուզում են իրար սիրեն: Բայց թող զուսպ լինեն եւ ի ցույց չդնեն համայն աշխարհին իրենց սիրային կրքերը:

----------


## Արէա

Ինչի՞ մասին էր էս թեման, բան չհասկացա: Հանցագործություն են գործել, պետք ա պատժել, ի՞նչ եք քննարկում: Գեյն ի՞նչ ա:

----------

Claudia Mori (19.05.2012), Freeman (19.05.2012), impression (19.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), murmushka (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Tig (19.05.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե իմ տեսակը, *հայ տեսակը* դեմ ա գնում, չի ընդունում, չի ընկալում, որ տղան տղայի ձեռքը բռնած փողոցով քայլի


Փաստորեն դու քեզ նույնացնում ես ազգի հետ։ 
Խնդրում եմ.
1. Բացատրել, թե ո՞վ եմ ես, որտև ստեղ բերած «չի ընդունումը» ինձ հաստատ չի վերաբերում։ 
2. Սահմանել *հայ տեսակը*. (հասկանամ, թե էդ գերազգը ինչով ա տարբերվում շարքային, մահկանացու ազգերից)։ Կարող էլի տենց «չի ընդունումներ» կան, որոնք ինձ սկի չեն վերաբերում ու էս պետությունը սխալմամբ ա իմ անձնագրում խփել «հայ»։
*
Եթե* սա է նացիոնալիզմը, ապա ես թքած ունեմ դրա վրա, իր բոլոր դրսևորումներով։
*Եթե* սա պարզապես տատուս թվի ադաթներն են ու տենց ուզում եք պաշտպանել, ի՞նչ եք անում էս սատանայական մեքենայի դիմաց (համակարգիչ)։ Ո՞նց եք համարձակվում զրուցել լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ։

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2012), Chuk (19.05.2012), Freeman (19.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), murmushka (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.06.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Vge

Ետ պայթեցնելը հլա քիչա.. Պտի դրա տերերին ետ ծոմակա ինչ զիբիլա պտի տանեն կասկադի ամենա վերջի բարձրունքից քցեն են կիսակառույց տեղը.. ետ տարմանը եսել մեծ հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ!!!!

----------


## Չամիչ

> Փաստորեն դու քեզ նույնացնում ես ազգի հետ։ 
> Խնդրում եմ.
> 1. Բացատրել, թե ո՞վ եմ ես, որտև ստեղ բերած «չի ընդունումը» ինձ հաստատ չի վերաբերում։ 
> 2. Սահմանել *հայ տեսակը*. (հասկանամ, թե էդ գերազգը ինչով ա տարբերվում շարքային, մահկանացու ազգերից)։ Կարող էլի տենց «չի ընդունումներ» կան, որոնք ինձ սկի չեն վերաբերում ու էս պետությունը սխալմամբ ա իմ անձնագրում խփել «հայ»։
> *
> Եթե* սա է նացիոնալիզմը, ապա ես թքած ունեմ դրա վրա, իր բոլոր դրսևորումներով։
> *Եթե* սա պարզապես տատուս թվի ադաթներն են ու տենց ուզում եք պաշտպանել, ի՞նչ եք անում էս սատանայական մեքենայի դիմաց (համակարգիչ)։ Ո՞նց եք համարձակվում զրուցել լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ։


Ինձանից ինչ ես ուզում Աթեիստ ջան, ուզում ես քեզ  օգնեմ, որ կողմորոշվես ազգային պատկանելության հարցում?: Թե ուզում ես համոզեմ, որ քեզ վատ չզգաս, որ հայ ես ծնվել?
Նորից եմ կրկնում, եվրոպացին, ամերիկացին ինչ ուզում ա  թող անի, լավ ա անում, դա իրա գործն ա, էս հարցում ես իրանից ընդօրինակելու ոչինչ չունեմ, քանի, որ ունեմ սեփականը, էս հարցում ուրիշներից սովորու ոչինչ չունեմ եթե դու գնտնում ես, որ ունես, ապա ընդօրինակի, եթե գտնում ես, որ էս հարցում մեր ազգը ինչ որ բացեր ունի, ապա ընդօրինակի օտարինը ու փոխանցի քո երեխային, դա քո ընտրության իրավունքն ա:

Ինչ ա նշանակում ես ինձ նույնացնում եմ ազգի հետ? ես հայ մարդ եմ, ունեմ կոնկրետ ազգային պատկանելություն: Թե ազգային պատկանելության կողմորոշման հարցում էլ ինչ որ շտկումների ճշտումների կարիք կա?

----------

fanaid (15.07.2012), հովարս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*ՉԱՄԻՉ* ջան, սենց մեծատառերով գրեմ, որ քեզ ռետինե խողովակի տեղ չդնես էլի, որ անձամբ քեզ եմ դիմում: Դու ինչ-որ պռոբլեմ ունե՞ս իմ հետ, որ անձամբ քեզ ուղղված գրառումներիս չես պատասխանում, թե՞ ուղղակի ասելու բան չունես: Իմանամ էլի: 
Թե չէ էս կարգի թեմաներում հայտնվում սկսում ես գռուզիտ անել, ոնց որ հատուկ ռադար ունենաս: Իսկապես օգտակար հարց լուծող  թեմանեում ոչ չիր կտենանք, ոչ չամիչ, իսկ սենց թեմաներում մեկ էլ՝ հոպ՝ տուտ կակ տուտ: 

Տենց էլ չասեցիր՝ էն առաջին գրառումդ, որ լիքը միասեռական ընգերներ ունես՝ ինչի էիր արել: Միթոմ ի՞նչ:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012), Մանուլ (19.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Իմին էլ չի պատասխանում, Գալ, ինքը մենակ հայ տեսակի արական տարատեսակին ա պատասխանում:  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), murmushka (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012), Գալաթեա (19.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձանից ինչ ես ուզում Աթեիստ ջան, ուզում ես քեզ  օգնեմ, որ կողմորոշվես ազգային պատկանելության հարցում?: Թե ուզում ես համոզեմ, որ քեզ վատ չզգաս, որ հայ ես ծնվել?
> Նորից եմ կրկնում, եվրոպացին, ամերիկացին ինչ ուզում ա  թող անի, լավ ա անում, դա իրա գործն ա, էս հարցում ես իրանից ընդօրինակելու ոչինչ չունեմ, քանի, որ ունեմ սեփականը, էս հարցում ուրիշներից սովորու ոչինչ չունեմ եթե դու գնտնում ես, որ ունես, ապա ընդօրինակի, եթե գտնում ես, որ էս հարցում մեր ազգը ինչ որ բացեր ունի, ապա ընդօրինակի օտարինը ու փոխանցի քո երեխային, դա քո ընտրության իրավունքն ա:
> 
> Ինչ ա նշանակում ես ինձ նույնացնում եմ ազգի հետ?* ես հայ մարդ եմ, ունեմ կոնկրետ ազգային պատկանելություն:* Թե ազգային պատկանելության կողմորոշման հարցում էլ ինչ որ շտկումների ճշտումների կարիք կա?


Երկու հատ պարզ հարց էի տվել, որոնցում չկար ոչ մի եվրոպացու կամ ամերիկացու անուն։
Հարցերս ենթադրում էին պարզ ու կոնկրետ պատասխաններ, որոնց փոխարեն ստացա ոչինչ։ Ոնց որ եհովայի վկային կենսաբանությունից բան հարցնեմ։

Ընդգծածս հատվածի հետ կապված, հա նշում ես, որ հայ ես ու ըստ քեզ քո մոտեցումը պայմանավորված ա դրանով։ Ես պարզ օրինակ բերեցի, որ լիքը այլ հայեր (մեկը ես) էլի հայ են, բայց քո հետ համակարծիք չեն։ Սա արդեն իսկ չի՞ հուշում, որ պետք չի ինչ որ երևույթի հանդեպ քո *սեփական մոտեցումը* *փաթաթել ազգի վզին*։
Նույն մոտեցմամբ ես կարամ գրեմ. աշխարհի սաղ Արտակները աթեիստ են, կամ գոնե պարտավոր են լինել՝ որպես *իսկական* Արտակ։ Դա գալիս ա Արտակական պատկանելիությունից։ Ով աթեիստ չի կեղծ, Չամիչական արժեքներ ա պրոպագանդում։

----------

Chuk (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012), Գալաթեա (19.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ետ պայթեցնելը հլա քիչա.. Պտի դրա տերերին ետ ծոմակա ինչ զիբիլա պտի տանեն կասկադի ամենա վերջի բարձրունքից քցեն են կիսակառույց տեղը.. ետ տարմանը եսել մեծ հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ!!!!


Խի ի՞նչ վատ բան ա արել: :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Գալաթեա (19.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմին էլ չի պատասխանում, Գալ, ինքը մենակ հայ տեսակի արական տարատեսակին ա պատասխանում:


Գոյատևելու բնազդն իրանն անում ա Այվ, մենք այստեղ անուժ ենք:

----------

ivy (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## impression

մեռավ էս հոգնաաաաած թեման տարբեր տեղերից ծլելով մոլախոտի պես
ասեցինք, հասկացանք, կոշիկի աջն էլ ա լինում, ձախն էլ, ու հագնողն առանձնապես չի խորանում, թե ինչի ա դա տենց  :LOL:  

շատ նեռվայնանում եմ էս թեման կարդալուց, մի կերպ եմ դիմանում ստեղ կոնկրետ առանձնյակների հենց էս թեմայում սեռական փոքրամասնություն դարձնելու գայթակղությանը

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2012), Claudia Mori (19.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> շատ նեռվայնանում եմ էս թեման կարդալուց, մի կերպ եմ դիմանում ստեղ կոնկրետ առանձնյակների հենց էս թեմայում սեռական փոքրամասնություն դարձնելու գայթակղությանը


Տենց բաները ինտիմ անկյունում  :Angry2:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չամիչ, փաստորեն էս թեմայում քո տված բոլոր կռիվները հանուն հայ բիսեքսուալ տղամարդկանց հոգու փրկության համար ա:  :Jpit:  Իսկ միգուցե թողնես, որ իրե՞նք որոշեն, թե իրենք իրենց նախընտրած կնոջ կողքին են նախընտրում երջանիկ լինել, թե՞ տղամարդու: Մի տեսակ սա ոչ իմ գործն ա, ոչ էլ քո, ոչ էլ մեկ ուրիշինը  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012), Մանուլ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Խի ի՞նչ վատ բան ա արել:


Ո՞նց Վիստ, բա չես իմացե՞լ`  :Shok:  ինքը աղջիկների հետ սեքսով ա զբաղվել… հարեւան խանութի կամեռաներն էլ դա ֆիքսել են:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> խեղճից հիմա չիր ա մնացել… ընենց դժվար հարցեր եք տալիս, որ չորացել-սմքել ա… վատ եք անում, հայ տեսակը ճնշում եք ու վերանում ա…  հետերոսեքսուալ հայ տեսակը


Հալալ ա, ահագին բան գիտես խաղողը չամիչից տարբերում ես, ափսոս, որ թեմայի վերաբերյալ բան չունես ասելու, կարող ա քո բառերով ասած չորացել սմքել ա?

Այ քեզ բան, թեմայ եք բացել, ես էլ կարծիք եմ արտահայտում թեմայի վերաբերյալ, ինչ խասյաթ ա, անձերի անցնելը:

----------

fanaid (15.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ո՞նց Վիստ, բա չես իմացե՞լ`  ինքը աղջիկների հետ սեքսով ա զբաղվել… հարեւան խանութի կամեռաներն էլ դա ֆիքսել են:


Վայ քու արա... նատուռալ ըլնեմ, էս ինչ ես ասում...

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Rammstein (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> էդ սրբությանը չկպնես… էտի մեր ազգի պատիվն ա…
> 
> Չամիչը լավ աղջիկ ա (կամ էլ տղա ա) ուղղակի գեյերից վախում ա… ինքը մենակ չի ստեղ


Գեյերից չեմ վախում, վախում եմ սեռական հարցում չկողմնորոշվածներից, գեյերը շատ վաղուց ի ծնե կողմնորոշված են: Իսկ ստեղ ոնց տեսնում եմ  շատ են համակիրները էն կարծիքի, որ սեռական հարցում կողմնորոշվելը ընտրության հարց ա: Տեսնես չկողմորոշվածները շատ են? հուսով եմ  շատ  չեն լինի նրանք ովքեր դեռ կամ ու կացի մեջ են

----------


## ivy

Նա էլի կնանոց բանի տեղ չդրեց, ես գնացի քնեմ, խիստ հիասթափված եմ իմ սեռից, ես այսուհետև հոմոյին դեմ եմ :Beee:

----------

Kita (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Գալաթեա (19.05.2012), Մանուլ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նա էլի կնանոց բանի տեղ չդրեց, ես գնացի քնեմ, խիստ հիասթափված եմ իմ սեռից, ես այսուհետև հոմոյին դեմ եմ


Ես համակ ուշադրություն եմ

----------


## ivy

> Ես համակ ուշադրություն եմ


Իյա, մի հատ էլ պրիվա՞տ պարեմ, մեռա գրելով: Վերջացավ, էլ ինձնից հւյս չկա, տես, Լիլը էնտեղ ինչ սպառնալիքներ էր գրել, մեկ էլ տեսար՝ մի բան կպնի, ես գնացի  :Bye:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Գալաթեա (19.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հալալ ա, ահագին բան գիտես խաղողը չամիչից տարբերում ես, ափսոս, որ թեմայի վերաբերյալ բան չունես ասելու, կարող ա քո բառերով ասած չորացել սմքել ա?
> 
> Այ քեզ բան, թեմայ եք բացել, ես էլ կարծիք եմ արտահայտում թեմայի վերաբերյալ, ինչ խասյաթ ա, անձերի անցնելը:


Վերջ էլ անձերին չեմ կպնի… դու էլ մեր Ծոմակին բան չասես…

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գեյերից չեմ վախում, վախում եմ սեռական հարցում չկողմնորոշվածներից, գեյերը շատ վաղուց ի ծնե կողմնորոշված են: Իսկ ստեղ ոնց տեսնում եմ  շատ են համակիրները էն կարծիքի, որ սեռական հարցում կողմնորոշվելը ընտրության հարց ա: Տեսնես չկողմորոշվածները շատ են? հուսով եմ  շատ  չեն լինի նրանք ովքեր դեռ կամ ու կացի մեջ են


վախում ես, բայց վախում ես ասես որ վախում ես, թե չէ կմտածենք որ վախում ես… բնական ա Չամիչ ջան

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Հավանաբար շատերիդ դուր է գալիս Հայաստանի այս վիճակը
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=304939319588820

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հավանաբար շատերիդ դուր է գալիս Հայաստանի այս վիճակը
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=304939319588820


Հովարս, կբացատրե՞ս, թե սա ինչ կապ ունի թեմայի քննարկումների հետ:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս, կբացատրե՞ս, թե սա ինչ կապ ունի թեմայի քննարկումների հետ:


Եթե ուշադիր կարդաս վերջին մի տասնյակ գրառումները, գուցե կապը տեսնես,
իմ կարծիքով, անմիջական

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էդ ռադարից էլի ունեցող կա փաստորեն:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Հովարս, կբացատրե՞ս, թե սա ինչ կապ ունի թեմայի քննարկումների հետ:


 Էդ ծեծող աղջիկը D.I.Y էր գնացել մի անգամ:

----------

Freeman (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե ուշադիր կարդաս վերջին մի տասնյակ գրառումները, գուցե կապը տեսնես,
> իմ կարծիքով, անմիջական


ապեր սրանք հետերոսեքսուալ են… գեյ չեն… 

այ էս տղեն ա որ կարող ա գեյ ա…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էդ ծեծող աղջիկը D.I.Y էր գնացել մի անգամ:


Ախ, հա՜, ճիշտ ա, ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ  :Jpit:

----------


## erexa

> Ես ուզում եմ ապրել մի հասարակությունում, որտեղ հնարավորինս քիչ լինեն աղջկանման տղաներ ու տղայանման աղջիկներ, համարում եմ, որ հասարակությունը պետք է հնարավորինս էնպես անի, որ կինը իր տեսակը պահմանի, տղամարդն էլ իր տեսակը: Իսկ Եվրոպայում, ԱՄՆ-ում արդեն դժվար է տարբերել ով է կին, ով տղամարդ[:


Չամիչ ջան, երբ ես Հայաստանում էի ապրում, տղու նման շորեր ավելի շատ էի հագնում, տղու ձևեր ավելի շատ ունեի, քան հիմա Եվրոպայում:  ԱՄՆ-ում չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց Եվրոպական մի շարք երկներում եմ եղել, կանանց և տղամարդկանց տարբերելու խնդիր  չեմ ունեցել:  :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ժող բայց ինչ խասյաթ ա ձեր մոտ եթե մեկը հակառակ կարծքի ունի անպայման «բերանը փակում եք» դեռ ավելին իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա որ նույնիսկ սկսում ծաղրել:

Անձամբ ես չեմ ընդունում ԵՐևՈՒՅԹԸ, չեմ ընդունում մարդկանց ովքեր այդ երևույթը որպես կյանքի բնականոն ընթացք կպրոպագանդեն հասարակությանը: Հիմա եթե ասում եմ ես էսպիսին եմ իմ մարդկային տեսակն էլ սա ա, ինչ որ մեկը խնդիր կտեսնի՞ դրա մեջ: Կատարվել ա հանցագործություն պատժեք, իսկ երևույթի հարցում երկու կարծիքն էլ լսեք:



...

----------

erexa (19.05.2012), fanaid (15.07.2012), Tig (19.05.2012)

----------


## impression

ի՞նչ ա նշանակում՝ «ես պրոպագանդային դեմ եմ»
կյանքում եննց ա, որ մի հատ քոսոտ սայտ ես բացում, մինչև պրոպագանդա չանես, բանի տեղ դնող չի լինի, խանութ ես բացում՝ ընկնում ես հարևան-բարեկամներով, էստի համեցեք ես գոռում, մի նոր բան ես գրում, դնում ես Ակումբում ու րոպեն մեկ ստուգում՝ քանի լայք հավաքեց
դա իհարկե պրոպագանդա չի

Բարաք Օբաման որ ընտրվեց նախագահ, դա սևերի պրոպագանդա էր, Էմինեմը որ սկսեց դեպ երգել, դա էլ էր սևերի պրոպագանդա, Մերիլին Մենսոնը որ իր երկու ողերը հանեց, որ ինքն իրեն սեփական բերանով կարողանա բավարարել, դա էլ էր երևի թե պրոպագանդա... ապրելակերպ ա, ժողովուրդ, ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկին կայֆ ա տալիս բորշի մեջ փղի ականջներ փրթել նոր ուտել, դա ոչ բորշի պրոպագանդա ա, ոչ էլ փղի, ոչ էլ գիգանտամանիա ա, դա ապրելակերպ ա, fuckin' ապրելակե՛րպ

ու էս ամեն ինչը շատ ծիծաղալու ա, չնայած մենք ողբերգական բաներ սիրող ազգ ենք, դրա համար էլ սենց շուխուռ ենք բարձրացրել... մեր ազգը վարի ա գնում, ասեմ՝ իմանաք, վաղուց ա վարի գնացել, ու ոչ միայն մեր ազգը, սաղ աշխարհն ա վարի գնում որ տենց ա

ես պրոպագանդային դեմ եմ, ասում ա... է հա, ես էլ Էնդի Ուորհոլին եմ դեմ կարող ա, բայց հո չեմ ասելու՝ ինքը նկարել չգիտի, բայց որ ցուցահանդես ա անում, դա նկարել չիմացողների պրոպագանդա ա
հաստատ կան ու միշտ կլինեն բաներ կյանքում, որ մենք չենք հասկանա, չենք ընդունի, բայց պարտադիր չի սաղ աշխարհով մեկ գոռալ, որ դա չպետք ա լինի, մենակ էն պատճառով, որ մեզ դուր չի գալիս
հիմա ես էլ Չարենց չեմ սիրում, բայց հասկանում եմ, որ դա նրանից չի, որ ինքը վատ ա գրում, այլ նրանից, որ իմ սրտին չի կպնում իրա գրածը, ի դեպ, Չարենցն էլ էր էէէէն գլխից Արմիկներ, նետեր, նվաստացրու ինձ սատանա վիճակներում, բայց դրանից նրա արժեքը չի ընկնում

P.S. Կուկ, դու լավ էլ ջոկել ես` ես ինչ տիպի կնանոնց եմ հավանում  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------

Chuk (19.05.2012), Claudia Mori (19.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), murmushka (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին մի քանի անլուրջ և թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Skeptic

Իմ կարծիքով, գործ ունենք արդեն դասական դարձած «հանդուրժեք իմ անհանդուրժողականությունը» փաստարկի հետ:

----------

impression (19.05.2012), Kita (19.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> է հա, ես էլ Էնդի Ուորհոլին եմ դեմ կարող ա, բայց հո չեմ ասելու՝ ինքը նկարել չգիտի, բայց որ ցուցահանդես ա անում, դա նկարել չիմացողների պրոպագանդա ա


Բացել ա 





Ի դեպ, թեմայի հետ անմիջական կապ ունի
Նենց ուրախ եմ, որ այս տարի Հայաստանը չի մասնակցում Եվրատեսիլին, Հ1-ով ցույց չեն տա ու ես ստիպված չեմ լինի լսել, հիստերիկ, սեռական անբավարարված հաղորդավարների ձայներ, որոնց այս թեմայում սխալմամբ ոմանք անվանում են «հայկական էություն, հայ դաստիարակություն» և այլ ամպագորգոռ բառերով: 

Ժող, մենկ դարեր ի վեր հանդուրժող ենք եղել, մենք շուտվանից ենք ժողովրդավար, այսօրվա մեր շեղումը դեպի մութ միջնադար այսպես կոչված հայկական հեռուստաալիքների և մտավոր դեգրադացիայի արդյունք ա...

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չամիչ ջան (ու մյուս «երևույթը հայությանը անհարիր» համարողներ), շատ եմ խնդրում։ Մի անգամ նայեք «Молитвы за Бобби» ֆիլմը։ Գլխավոր դերում՝ Սիգուրնի Ուիվեր։
Ձեզանից շատ ավելի քրիստոնյա ընտանիքի մասին ա։

Օնլայնի սիրահարներին՝ http://filmix.net/6810-molitvy-za-bobbi-2008.html

Հ.Գ.
Մոտներդ անպայման թաշկինակ պահեք ։)

----------

Skeptic (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> 
> հետերոսեքսուալներից աշխարհն ավելի շատ ա տուժել…


Ախ դու մկրատամո՜լ... :Acute:   Իսկ «աշխարհ» ասելով դու ի՞նչ նկատի ունես :Jpit:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ախ դու մկրատամո՜լ...


Սրա՞ մասին ա խոսքը.  :Blush:

----------


## Freeman

> Սրա՞ մասին ա խոսքը.


Փշաքաղվեցի, Սկեպտիկ  :Jpit: 

«Սուրբ Լեռան» մեջ էդ կադրը հիշում ե՞ս  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (19.05.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ ... իյա, ես ինչա՞ իրավունք չունեմ իմ կարծիքը ասեմ, թե՞ նախապես պիտի թույլտվություն ստանայի:  Որ մի քիչ ուշադիր գրառումս կարդայիք կտեսնեիք որ ոչ մի ամպագոռգոռ բառեր չեմ ասել, ոչ մի անհատի չեմ կպել իրա ապրելակերպով, ինձ ավելի լավ հայ կամ դաստիրակաված չեմ համարել / գերագնահատելու բարդույթ չունեմ/: Ստեղ գոռացողներն ավելի շատ են ու ավելի բարձր են գոռում քան ես կկարենամ: Երևույթին եմ դեմ եմ  նրանից բխող հետևանքներով: Թե հմի  ով ոնց հասկացավ, ինչ հասկացավ ու ինչ գրվեց / որ ջնջվեց/ էտ իրա գործն ա: Հանցագործություն ա՞ ասել որ դեմ եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էմոներ, գոմիկներ, տրանսներ, լեսբեր, պանկեր, հիպպիներ, եհովայի վկաներ, հիսունականներ, ֆաշիստներ, գոլբալիստներ... սրանց բոլորի իրավուքները պետք է պաշտպանել մեծամասնությունից, այսինքն` նորմալ մարդկանցից... :LOL:  Նորմալ մարդիկ գազաններ են, ժողովուրդ... դրանք մարդ չեն վաբշե... սաղ աշխահը դրանք են ուտում...

----------

dvgray (19.05.2012), Freeman (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Tig (19.05.2012)

----------


## impression

ախ էդ ընդամենը կարծիք էր... 
լավ, ես *էս անգամ* նույնիսկ քո տոնը կհանդուրժեմ՝ միայն էն պատճառով, որ ինձնից տարիքով մեծ ես, Դեկադա

(c) իմ կարծիքով!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Էմոներ, գոմիկներ, տրանսներ, լեսբեր, պանկեր, հիպպիներ, եհովայի վկաներ, հիսունականներ, ֆաշիստներ, գոլբալիստներ... սրանց բոլորի իրավուքները պետք է պաշտպանել մեծամասնությունից, այսինքն` նորմալ մարդկանցից... Նորմալ մարդիկ գազաններ են, ժողովուրդ... դրանք մարդ չեն վաբշե... սաղ աշխահը դրանք են ուտում...


Եթե ամեն հալածվող խումբը 0,1 տակասն էլ կազմի, կստացվի, որ նորմալ մարդ չկա, փաստորեն աննորմալներով իրար ենք ուտում  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժող ջան... որ սովորական, չտարբերվող մեկը լիներ այդ փաբի տերը, ու իր փաբը էլի վառեին Աստված գիտի թե ինչու, որովհետև այստեղ այդպես էլ պարզ չեղավ, թե ինչու են վառել այդ փաբը, որ ձեզնից շատերին բեսամփ դուր է եկել, ոչ մեկիդ տանձին այսպես բուռն չէր լինի չէ՞ այդ սովորական մեկի իրավունքները, հայացքները, կարծիքը, մտահորիզոնը, քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը, հայրենիքի նկամամբ վերաբերմունքը...  Ուղղակի գոմիկների ու էմոների նկամամբ բացահայտ սեր կա մեր հասարակության մեծամասնության մոտ, մի այլ կարգի հոգատարություն, մի այլ կարգի ջերմ զգացողություններ... Նման է որ անդարդ երկիր ենք դառել վրաներս խաբար չկա։ Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք թե քանի ձուկ է Արաքս գետում սատկում մեր բոլորի կղանքի պատճառով, այ այ այ... Բնապաշտպանները ու՞ր են է...

----------

dvgray (19.05.2012), Kuk (19.05.2012), Գեա (19.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Չամիչ ջան (ու մյուս «երևույթը հայությանը անհարիր» համարողներ), շատ եմ խնդրում։ Մի անգամ նայեք «Молитвы за Бобби» ֆիլմը։ Գլխավոր դերում՝ Սիգուրնի Ուիվեր։
> Ձեզանից շատ ավելի քրիստոնյա ընտանիքի մասին ա։
> 
> Օնլայնի սիրահարներին՝ http://filmix.net/6810-molitvy-za-bobbi-2008.html
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մոտներդ անպայման թաշկինակ պահեք ։)


իմհկ էգոիստություն ա չամիչանման մամայի պատճառով տենց նեղացնել ընտանիքի մնացած անդամներին

----------


## Kuk

> Վայ քու արա... նատուռալ ըլնեմ, էս ինչ ես ասում...


Վիստ, էս քո վայ քու արան ու նատուռալ ըլնելուդ տենչանքը նենց մի այլ կարգի թեմայի մեջ ա, իսկ իմ՝ փաբի ամսին գրառումը մի այլ կարգի դուրս: Լավ եք մոդերավորում էլի, հո զոռով չի: Արտգեոյի ականջը կանչի:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժող ջան... որ սովորական, չտարբերվող մեկը լիներ այդ փաբի տերը, ու իր փաբը էլի վառեին Աստված գիտի թե ինչու, որովհետև այստեղ այդպես էլ պարզ չեղավ, թե ինչու են վառել այդ փաբը, որ ձեզնից շատերին բեսամփ դուր է եկել, ոչ մեկիդ տանձին այսպես բուռն չէր լինի չէ՞ այդ սովորական մեկի իրավունքները, հայացքները, կարծիքը, մտահորիզոնը, քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը, հայրենիքի նկամամբ վերաբերմունքը...  Ուղղակի գոմիկների ու էմոների նկամամբ բացահայտ սեր կա մեր հասարակության մեծամասնության մոտ, մի այլ կարգի հոգատարություն, մի այլ կարգի ջերմ զգացողություններ... Նման է որ անդարդ երկիր ենք դառել վրաներս խաբար չկա։ Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք թե քանի ձուկ է Արաքս գետում սատկում մեր բոլորի կղանքի պատճառով, այ այ այ... Բնապաշտպանները ու՞ր են է...


Լավ հիշացրիր էմոներին: Ո՞ւր են դրանք, կարմիր գիրք ե՞ն մտել, թե՞ ուղղակի ժամկետնանց են արդեն, դրանցով էն ժամանակ էին զբաղացնում, հիմա ավելի նոր զբաղմունքներ կան. Մաշտոցի այգի, Tsomak LLC  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախ դու մկրատամո՜լ...  Իսկ «աշխարհ» ասելով դու ի՞նչ նկատի ունես


իսկ դու նորմալ մարդ ասելո՞վ ինչ ինկատի ունես

----------

Skeptic (19.05.2012)

----------


## impression

ի դեպ հիշում ե՞ք, որ էն էմոների շուխուռի ժամանակ էլ էին ծոմակին բռնել տարել որպես էմո  :LOL:  ա ծիպեր յա նատաշա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Claudia Mori (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> ի դեպ հիշում ե՞ք, որ էն էմոների շուխուռի ժամանակ էլ էին ծոմակին բռնել տարել որպես էմո  ա ծիպեր յա նատաշա


Ինքը լևոնական էլ կլինի...  :Scare:

----------


## Վիշապ

> իսկ դու նորմալ մարդ ասելո՞վ ինչ ինկատի ունես


Այն մարդիկ, որոնք դեռ չեն կորցրել բնությունից օժտված գոյությունը, անվտանգությունը պաշտպանելու բնազդը, Աստծուց օժտված բանականությունը, ինպես նաև զավադսկոյ ծակերը։ :Tongue:

----------

dvgray (19.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Վիստ, էս քո վայ քու արան ու նատուռալ ըլնելուդ տենչանքը նենց մի այլ կարգի թեմայի մեջ ա, իսկ իմ՝ փաբի ամսին գրառումը մի այլ կարգի դուրս: Լավ եք մոդերավորում էլի, հո զոռով չի: Արտգեոյի ականջը կանչի:


Ժող, հերթական զոհն ա ու պաշտպանության կարիք ունի  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժող, հերթական զոհն ա ու պաշտպանության կարիք ունի


Արտ, կարողա պաշտպանվելու ընթացքում մատաղ էլ անեմ. լավ մտածի՝ ով ա զոհ  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Նույն մոտեցմամբ ես կարամ գրեմ. աշխարհի սաղ Արտակները աթեիստ են, կամ գոնե պարտավոր են լինել՝ որպես *իսկական* Արտակ։ Դա գալիս ա Արտակական պատկանելիությունից։ Ով աթեիստ չի կեղծ, Չամիչական արժեքներ ա պրոպագանդում։


Ես կմտածեմ այդ մասին, ադաշ ջան  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող ջան... որ սովորական, չտարբերվող մեկը լիներ այդ փաբի տերը, ու իր փաբը էլի վառեին Աստված գիտի թե ինչու, որովհետև այստեղ այդպես էլ պարզ չեղավ, թե ինչու են վառել այդ փաբը, որ ձեզնից շատերին բեսամփ դուր է եկել, ոչ մեկիդ տանձին այսպես բուռն չէր լինի չէ՞ այդ սովորական մեկի իրավունքները, հայացքները, կարծիքը, մտահորիզոնը, քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը, հայրենիքի նկամամբ վերաբերմունքը...  Ուղղակի գոմիկների ու էմոների նկամամբ բացահայտ սեր կա մեր հասարակության մեծամասնության մոտ, մի այլ կարգի հոգատարություն, մի այլ կարգի ջերմ զգացողություններ... Նման է որ անդարդ երկիր ենք դառել վրաներս խաբար չկա։ Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք թե քանի ձուկ է Արաքս գետում սատկում մեր բոլորի կղանքի պատճառով, այ այ այ... Բնապաշտպանները ու՞ր են է...


Ապեր, գնա քեզ վառի, կտեսնես, որ քեզ էլ կպաշտպանենք հենց քեզնից: Փաբից տերը դու էլ լինեիր, ինչ-որ մարդիկ տուֆտեին, որ լավ են արել վառել են, «էսինչ ու էնինչ» պատճառներով ինքը մեզ չի դզում (ասենք «շատ ա տուֆտում», «յուղ ա վառում» ու նման բաներ, դրա համար մեզ չի դզում), էլի կգայինք կպաշտպանեինք, որովհետև որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի իր անձնական վերաբերմունքի պատճառով քո սեփականության նկատմամբ ոտնձգություն կատարի:

հ.գ. Հնարավոր շարունակությունը կանխելու համար ասեմ, որ գրառման մեջի ձևակերպումները ընդամենը հնարավոր ՕՐԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ են, այլ ոչ քեզ ուղղված պիտակումներ:

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Իսկ դու Ծոմակին հայհոյե՞լ ես*


15:06 Մայիս 19, 2012 | Պետրոս Ղազարյան


Ծոմակի շուրջ կրքերը թեժանում են: Չեմ զարմանա,եթե վերջինիս դատափետելու  կոչով հանդես գան գրողների և այլ ստեղծագործական միությունների նախագահները,եկեղեցին,անվանի մտավորականները ,լրագրողնորը և այլ հայրենասիրական ուժեր:


Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր կուրծք են ծեծում Ալիևի ստվերի,աղանդավորների և միասեռականների դեմ տարօրինակորեն ծպտուն չեն հանում, երբ կեղծվում են ընտրություններն ու ընտրակաշառք են բաժանում, երբ մարդու իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են, երբ կոռուպցիան դառնաում է ապրելակերպ, իսկ կոռումպացված և հղփացած չինովնիկը՝ հարգանքի արժանի մարդ, երբ ամեն օր տասնյակ ընտանիքներ են արտագաղթում, երբ փողամոլությունը, քծնանքը և ստորաքարշությունը դարձել են կյանքի նորմ:


Հավանաբար այդ մարդիկ կարծում են, որ հայի տեսակին համասեռականությունը հարիր  չէ, իսկ ահա ընտրակաշառքը, քծնանքը, կոռուպցիան մեր տեսակի հետ ներդաշնակ են:


Ես մտածում եմ, եթե դուք կարողանում եք մարսել, որ ձեր երեխաները մեծանում են նման անարդար և բարոյական նորմերը ոչնչացնող հասարակության մեջ, մի երկու գոմիկի ներկայությունը պետք է հանգիստ մարսեք:


Իսկ Ծոմակի և նրա նմանների վրա հարձակվել պետք չէ: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ իշխանության նկատմամբ վախը, պարբերաբար քծնելու ինքնանվաստացումը դուք սուբլիմացնում եք ծոմակների վրա, բայց դրանով դուք միայն գովազդում եք ծոմակներին և ցույց եք տալիս ձեր թուլությունը: Պարզապես պետք է հասկանալ, որ իշխանությունից վախենալու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, ես նույնպես վախենում եմ: Երբ իշխանությունը կարող է քեզ ցանկացած բան անել և ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն չկրել, ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ չվախենալ չի կարող:


Այս երկու օրը տեսա, թե ինչպես են հայտնի քաղաքական գործիչներ Կարեն Ավագյանը, Հովհաննես Սահակյանը և էդուարդ Շարմազանովը ջախջախիչ ելույթներ ունենում Ծոմակի կլուբի և միասեռականության դեմ: Հարգարժան գործիչներին ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել, որ վերջերս իրենց կուսակցությունն անդամագրվել է մի կառույցի (ԵԺԿ), որտեղ միասեռականների իրավունքներն ավելի հետևողական և առարկայական են քարոզվում ու պաշտպանվում, քան իրենք Նժդեհինը: Այնպես որ, Ծոմակի և վերոնշյալ պարոնների արտաքին քաղաքական վեկտորները ներդաշնակ են:


Մյուս կողմից, հարցը նաև դավանաբանական հնչեղություն ստացավ: Պարոն Շարմազանովը միասեռականների դեմ իր վրդովմունքն արտահայտելու և ակումբը պայթեցրած երիտասարդներին արդարացնելու համար հղում էր անում Աստվածաշնչին: Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ Շարմազանովի հետ: Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի միասեռականությունը մեղք է: Բայց ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել, որ խորհրդարանի վերջին ընտրություններին հիշյալ քաղաքական գործիչները սատարում էին մեծամասնական թեկնածուների, որոնք պարոն Շարմազանովի լեքսիկոնով ասած, Երևանում շատ հայտնի <<անբարոյականության որջեր>> ունեն, որտեղ ճիշտ է, միասեռականներ չեն գնում, այլ գնում են հայ արիական տղամադիկ՝ պուտանկաների հետ: իսկ Աստվածաշնչում սա նույնպես շնացում է: Տրամաբանությունը հուշում է, որ Ծոմակի ակումբը պայթեցնելուց առաջ հայի տեսակի մաքրությունը պահպանողները և նրանց սատարողները  պետք է այս <<անբարոյականության որջերը>> նույնպես պայթեցնեին:


Մյուս կողմից ես հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու այս մասով ձեր հայրենասիրությունը լռում է: Այդ օբյեկտների <<ախռանիկները>> ձեր վզին կտային ու դուրս կշպրտեին: Ծոմակին ծեծելը և նրա վրա թքելը շատ հեշտ է և մեծ ջանքեր չի պահանջում: Մոտավորապես ձեր հայրենասիրության նման:


Սյունակում արտահայտված մտքերը կարող են չհամընկնել ոչ միայն Եջոուրնալ-ի,
այլև Հայաստանի իշխանական և ընդդիմադիր գրաքննիչների տեսակետին: 
Ինչ արած: 

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.ejournal.am/news/society/...e=home_oneline

----------

Chuk (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Rammstein (19.05.2012), Ripsim (19.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Մտածելու ունակ մարդկանց համար վատ հարցաշար չի, էնպես որ տեղադրում եմ.




> Facebook սոցիալական ցանցի օգտատերերից մեկը երեկ հրապարակել է հեևյալ ուշագրավ «հարցաշարը».
> 
> Հարցաշար DIY ակումբի պայթյունն արդարացնողների համար
> 
> Որպեսզի թյուրըմբռնումներ չառաջանան, միանգամից ասեմ, որ ինձ համար թեմայի շեշտը ոչ թե նույնասեռականներն են եւ նրանց իրավունքը, կամ առավել եւս նրանց սիրել-չսիրելու հարցը, այլ օրենքի եւ Սահմանադրության խնդիրը: Ուստի, խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել դա մեկնաբանելուց գրառումս: Ակնկալում եմ նաեւ, որ տարբեր տեսակետներ կրողների հնարավոր բանավեճը կլինի հնարավորինս կշռադատված, փաստարկված եւ անձնական պիտակավորումից դուրս, ինչը, բնականաբար չի նշանակում բացարձակ զուրկ հույզերից: Հարցերս կշարադրեմ համակարգից դուրս, այն հերթականությամբ, որով կհիշեմ դրանք այս պահին: Այդ հարցերը կարող եք համարել հռետորական, կարող եք նաեւ համարել իրական բաց հարցեր: Համենայն դեպս ինձ անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրում է բոլորի կարծիքը, եթե այն փաստարկված է:
> 
> 1. Ինչո՞ւ մարդիկ չեն ուզում հասկանալ, որ արդարացնելով որեւէ մեկի դեմ իրականացրած ահաբեկչությունը, ճանապարհ են հարթում դեպի ցանկացած բռնության եւ անիշխանականության դրսեւորում: Եվ եթե այդպիսի գործողություն կարող են արդարացնել ԱԺ փոխխոսնակը եւ պատգամավորները, ապա, ի՞նչ իրավունքով նրանք կամ որեւէ այլ մեկը կարող են դատապարտել որեւէ մեկին, որը վաղը կորոշի պայթեցնել որեւէ մեկի գրասենյակը կամ տունը կամ հենց իրեն՝ մարդուն, ով պատկանում է պայթեցնողի տեսակետից ազգին կամ իր համոզմունքներին անհարիր քաղաքական, գաղափարական, ազգային ցանկացած այլ խմբին:
> 
> 2. Ինչո՞ւ չի կարելի որեւէ դուր չեկածդ երեւույթի դեմ պայքարել օրինական մեթոդներով՝ դատապարտելով ցանկացած հակասահմանադրական գործողություն: Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում մարդիկ կազմակերպվում են նույնասեռականներին այլեւայլ իրավունքներ տալու օրենքնեի ընդունման դեմ՝ գործելով օրենքի շրջանակենրոյմ, եւ որոշ դեպքերում հաջողության հասնում:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ lurer.com

----------

Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, գնա քեզ վառի, կտեսնես, որ քեզ էլ կպաշտպանենք հենց քեզնից: Փաբից տերը դու էլ լինեիր, ինչ-որ մարդիկ տուֆտեին, որ լավ են արել վառել են, «էսինչ ու էնինչ» պատճառներով ինքը մեզ չի դզում (ասենք «շատ ա տուֆտում», «յուղ ա վառում» ու նման բաներ, դրա համար մեզ չի դզում), էլի կգայինք կպաշտպանեինք, որովհետև որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի իր անձնական վերաբերմունքի պատճառով քո սեփականության նկատմամբ ոտնձգություն կատարի:
> 
> հ.գ. Հնարավոր շարունակությունը կանխելու համար ասեմ, որ գրառման մեջի ձևակերպումները ընդամենը հնարավոր ՕՐԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ են, այլ ոչ քեզ ուղղված պիտակումներ:


Շնորհակալ եմ, այժմ ինձ անչափ «պաշտպանված» եմ զգում :Jpit:  Դատելով գրառմանդ երանգներից, ինձ թվում է, որ «դուք» մի բան էլ ինձ կօգնեք, որ նորմալ խորովվեմ։ Այժմ ինձ լրիվ բավարարում է իմ կարծիքը արտահայտելու իրավունքը այստեղ պաշտպանված տեսնելը, ինձ ինձնից պաշտպանելու քո սուրբ ձգտումները քեզ լինեն։
Իսկ կարծիքս այն է, որ իրականությունն ու ինֆրոմացիան իրարից տարբերվում են։ Համենայն դեպս ինձ այդպես է թվում։ Ներողություն եմ խնդրում որ ինձ այդպես է թվում։ Իսկ ինձ թվում է հետևյալը`

Իրականություն.
Անհայտ անձը անհայտ նպատակներով այրել է փաբ։ Առավել հավանական է, որ այդ փաբը խփում էր ինչ–որ մեկի գործին, կամ այդ փաբի տիրոջ նկատմամբ անձնական վերաբերմունքի ու անձնական հաշվի խնդիր է։ 
Ակումբցիներից ոմանք սիրում էին այդ փաբ այցելել ու զվարճանալ։ Համ էլ այնտեղ հաճախ այցելում են օրիգինալ ու ոչ շաբլոն հայացների տեր մարդիկ։ Մի խոսքով հետաքրքիր ու դզող մթնոլորտ էր։ Տեսնես որ մի տականքն է այրել ակումբցիների սիրած ժամանցավայրը։ 
Ինֆորմացիա.
Այրել են ոմն Ծոմակին պատկանող փաբը, որը հայտնի է որպես էմո, կամ գուցե լսեբուհի, որը նաև ակտիվիստ է, հայացքները մի քիչ տարբերվում են շաբլոն հայացքներից։ 
Իբր թե դեմոկրատներ` Յուրաքանչյուրի սեփականությունը պիտի պաշտպանվի անկախ նրա հայացնքերից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից, հոմոսեքսուալները ավելի անվտանգ են քան հետերոները, մի հատ հլը ձեր կեղծ հայրենասիրությանը նայեք ա՛յ հետերոներ, գոմիկներից եք վախում արա... մենք ձեզ էլ կպաշտպանենք ձեզնից այ... (մարդասիրության ու հանդուրժողականության ինչպիսի պոռթկում)
Իբր թե ազգայնականներ` Լավ են արել, էդ գոմիկներին հասնում ա, ինչ խուժանություն ասես անում են, մեր ազգային դեմքը կործանում են բլա բլա բլա... Կեցցեն դաշնակները, որ պայքարում են գոմիկների ու նման երևույթների դեմ։
Էս ամենի հետ կապ չունեցող Մեֆիստոֆելես` լևոնականները ինչ ասում են, ճիշտ են ասում

Արդյունք` հավայի շուխուր ինտերնետում, իսկ հանցագործներին կամ կբռնեն ու կնստացնեն, կամ էլ կկոծկեն գործը, ոնց սովորաբար լինում է։ 
Չէ, ի՞նչ եմ ասում, կներեք... հեսա «պայքարի» արդյունքում վնասը կփոխհատուցվի, հանցագործներն էլ կպատժվեն ու կհաղթանակի դեմոկրատիան։

----------

dvgray (19.05.2012), One_Way_Ticket (19.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալ եմ, այժմ ինձ անչափ «պաշտպանված» եմ զգում Դատելով գրառմանդ երանգներից, ինձ թվում է, որ «դուք» մի բան էլ ինձ կօգնեք, որ նորմալ խորովվեմ։ Այժմ ինձ լրիվ բավարարում է իմ կարծիքը արտահայտելու իրավունքը այստեղ պաշտպանված տեսնելը, ինձ ինձնից պաշտպանելու քո սուրբ ձգտումները քեզ լինեն։
> Իսկ կարծիքս այն է, որ իրականությունն ու ինֆրոմացիան իրարից տարբերվում են։ Համենայն դեպս ինձ այդպես է թվում։ Ներողություն եմ խնդրում որ ինձ այդպես է թվում։ Իսկ ինձ թվում է հետևյալը`
> 
> Իրականություն.
> Անհայտ անձը անհայտ նպատակներով այրել է փաբ։ Առավել հավանական է, որ այդ փաբը խփում էր ինչ–որ մեկի գործին, կամ այդ փաբի տիրոջ նկատմամբ անձնական վերաբերմունքի ու անձնական հաշվի խնդիր է։ 
> Ակումբցիներից ոմանք սիրում էին այդ փաբ այցելել ու զվարճանալ։ Համ էլ այնտեղ հաճախ այցելում են օրիգինալ ու ոչ շաբլոն հայացների տեր մարդիկ։ Մի խոսքով հետաքրքիր ու դզող մթնոլորտ էր։ Տեսնես որ մի տականքն է այրել ակումբցիների սիրած ժամանցավայրը։ 
> Ինֆորմացիա.
> Այրել են ոմն Ծոմակին պատկանող փաբը, որը հայտնի է որպես էմո, կամ գուցե լսեբուհի, որը նաև ակտիվիստ է, հայացքները մի քիչ տարբերվում են շաբլոն հայացքներից։ 
> Իբր թե դեմոկրատներ` Յուրաքանչյուրի սեփականությունը պիտի պաշտպանվի անկախ նրա հայացնքերից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից, հոմոսեքսուալները ավելի անվտանգ են քան հետերոները, մի հատ հլը ձեր կեղծ հայրենասիրությանը նայեք ա՛յ հետերոներ, գոմիկներից եք վախում արա... մենք ձեզ էլ կպաշտպանենք ձեզնից այ... (մարդասիրության ու հանդուրժողականության ինչպիսի պոռթկում)
> ...


Մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևի:

Իրականություն: Ինչ-որ անձեր ինչ-որ պատճառով այրել են ինչ-որ մեկի սեփականությունը: 
*Ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ արձագանքում է այդ դեպքին ու դատապարտում: Եթե իհարկե իմանում է դրա մասին:
*
Այս դեպքի մասին իմացվում է, որովհետև հայտվնում են ինչ-որ խմբեր ու ուզում են շահել հասարակության համակրանքը՝ նման դեպքերում սեփականության դեմ ոտնձգությունների դեպքում, որովհետև սեփականատերը ունի որոշակի հակումներ, որոնք իրենց հակումներին դուր չեն գալիս: Այո՛, հավայի շուխուռ է լինում, որը տարածվում է նաև էն պատճառով, որ օրինակ իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ Շարմազանովը հստակ դիրքորոշմամբ է հանդես գալիս, որը ՀԱԿԱՍՈՒՄ է ՕՐԵՆՔԻՆ, ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ: Սա ընդամենը օրինակ էր, Շարմազանովը միակը չի: 

*Ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ ընդվզում է նման մեկնաբանությունների դեմ, որովհետև դա ՀԱԿԱՍՈՒՄ է ՕՐԵՆՔԻՆ, ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ:
*
Այդ մարդիկ ակամա ներքաշվում են այլ խոսակցության մեջ, քանի որ իրենց ազգայնական հորջորջողների պրոպագանդային ՊԵՏՔ Է նաև հակահարված տալ: Բայց նորից հստակեցնեմ, սա ոչ թե զուտ պատկերացումների խնդիր է, այլ հստակ ՕՐԵՆՔԻ ու ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ թելադրանք: Իհարկե ընթացքում լինում են քննարկումներ, որոնք դուրս են օրենքի տիրույթից, բարոյական հատվածում են:

Այդ ընթացքում հայտնվում է Վիշապ մականվամբ մեկը, ով իրեն եսիմ ում տեղը դնելով սկսում է ծաղրել քննարկումը: *Մինչդեռ յուրաքանչյուր նորմալ ու ադեկվատ մարդ, իմ կարծիքով, ընդամենը պետք է դատապարտեր կատարված հանցագործությունը:* Մինչդեռ այս անձը սկսում է պիտակումներ կպցնել  (օրինակ՝ «Ուղղակի գոմիկների ու էմոների նկամամբ բացահայտ սեր կա մեր հասարակության մեծամասնության մոտ»), շեղում է թեման, իրեն գցում դոդի բախչեքը: *Մինչդեռ ադեկվատ ռեակցիան պետք է լիներ հանցագործության դատապարտումը:*


հ.գ. Ես դեմ եմ ցանկացած անօրինության: Եթե անօրինությունը կատարվեր իմ կողմից չսիրված անձի դեմ, հետո արդարացվեր նրա հայացքներով, կողմնորոշմամբ կամ այլ բաներով, ես միևնույն է կընդվզեի անօրինության դեմ: *Ու սա է ցանկացած ադեկվատ մարդու ռեակցիան:*

----------

Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Skeptic (19.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

DIY-ի դեմ արշավը. Փարաջանովին նվաստացնելը շարունակվում է



«Շատերին ասում էի, որ արվամոլ եմ, սակայն ընկերներս չէին հավատում, վիրավորում էին ինձ, որ ես հիմարություններ դուրս չտամ: Մյուսները գիտեին, որ ես ճշմարտություն եմ ասում, ու լռում էին: Իմ իսկական ու ամենանվիրված ընկերոջը՝ Սուրեն Շահբազյանին, մի առիթով ասացի, որ ավելի լավ է ինքնասպան լինեմ, քանի որ չեմ կարողանում հաղթահարել տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ կիրքը… Վերջին շրջանում ես այլեւս անկարող էի ինձ զսպել տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ սեռական կիրքը բավարարելուց, այդ կիրքն ինձնից ուժեղ գտնվեց»:

Սա մեջբերում է Սերգեյ Փարաջանովի դատարանում արտասանած խոսքից: 1974թ. Ապրիլի 25-ին Կիևի մարզային դատարանը Փարաջանովին մեղավոր ճանաչեց արվամոլության մեջ և դատապարտեց հինգ տարվա ազատազրկման, ինչպես, դրանից մոտ 90 տարի առաջ Անգլիայում նույն մեղադրանքով դատվել էր Օսկար Ուայլդը:

Իսկ այսօր Հայաստանում հանրապետական ու դաշնակացական պատգամավորների գլխավորությամբ ամբոխը DIY բարը ու նրա տնօրեն Ծոմակին մեղադրում են այն նույն  բանի համար ինչի համար դատեցին Փարաջանովին:

Փարաջանովը երկրորդ անգամ էր դատվում արվամալության մեղադրանքով, առաջին անգամ 1948թ.Թբիլիսիում նա դատապարտվում է հինգ տարվա ազատազրկման, սակայն ներում է ստանում ու ազատվում:

Փարաջանովի դատավարության ու նրա միասեռականության վերաբերյալ լրագրողական ուսումնասիրություն է հրապարակել ուկրաինական «Սեվոդնյա» թերթը 2008թ.(տես այստեղ և նաև հայերեն թարգմանությունը ):

Իսկ, պարզվում է, որ  Փարաջանովի տուն թանգարանի տնօրեն Զավեն Սարգսյանը մասնագետ չի, անտեղյակ է այն արվեստագետի կենսագրությանը, որի տուն թանգարանն է տնօրինում, ասելով,  թե սովետական ղեկավարությունը է նրան վարկաբեկելու համար տարածել, թե արվամոլ է (Փարաջանովին իրականում ձերբակալել են քաղաքական հայացքների համար, ինչպես ցույց է տալիս «Սեվոդնյան», բայց դրա համար օգտագործելով նրա միասեռականությունը):

Իշխանական թերթի լրագրողը վազել էր Զավեն Սարգսյանի մոտ այն բանից հետո, երբ Վիոլետ Գրիգորյանը DIY ակումբը հրդեհելը դատապարտել էր և ասել, որ եթե նրանք դա արել են այն պատճառով, որ ակումբ միասեռականներ են այցելում, ապա պիտի հրդեհեն նաև Փարաջանովի տուն թանգարանը, ուր կան միասեռական գործեր և Փարաջանովն էլ միասեռական է եղել:

«Ապուշություն է, հիմարություն է: Փարաջանովի թանգարանում միասեռական արվեստի նմուշներ չեն կարող լինել, չկան: Ով հայտարարել է, թող գա ու ցույց տա այդ նմուշները»,-պատասխանում է Սարգսյանը: Կենսագրությունը չգիտի, հերիք չէր, արվեստից էլ բան չի հասկանում ու էդ խելքով ղեկավարում է արվեստի հիմնարկ: Բայց մեղադրելու չի, արվեստից հասկացողը էս երկրում տեղ չունի,  Փարաջանովի դրամատիկ կյանքի հաշվին նա  կատարում է պետական պատվեր` հայ հանճարեղ ռեժիսորին ներկայացնել հայ հասարակության բարոյական պահանջներին համապատասխան: Ուրեմն, մեկ է բան չես ապացուցի, գնաս հասնես թանգարան, ցույց տաս սեռական ենթատեքստով գործ, ասելու է` բա եղա՞վ, ինչ կապ ունի միասեռկանության հետ:

Ուրեմն, կներկայացնեմ թանգարանում կախված միայն մի կոլաժ` տղաներ հետույքներին վարդեր, որն թանգարանի սայյթում չգիտես ինչու չկա և ակնհայտ ցույց է տալիս Փարաջանովի սեռական հակումները:



Այլ գործերում էլ բացահայտ են  սեռական ենթատեքստեր, որոնք սպասում են հետազոտման այն երիտասարդ արվեստաբաններին, ովքեր կաշկանդված չեն պարտադրված կաղապարներով:

Ու ոչ միայն կոլաժներում. ինտելեկտուալ արվեստաբանը կնկատեր, որ հենց «Նռան գույն» ֆիլմը սեքսուալ և հոմոսեքսուալ ենթատեքստեր ունի, և՛ Սայաթ-Նովան և՛ նրա սիրուհին նույն սեռից են, որոնց խաղում է նույն դերասանը` Սոֆիկո Ճիաուրելին: Այս կապակցությամբ պարսկահայ կինոգետ Ռոբերտ Սաֆարյանը իր «Սերգեյ Փարաջանովի «Նռան գույնը» ֆիլմի հոգեվերլուծական մեկնաբանություն «Դուն կրակ, հագածդ կրակ» հոդվածում գրում է. «Հատկանշական է, որ երիտասարդ բանաստեղծի եւ նրա սիրուհու դերը կատարում է նույն դերասանուհին։ Արդյոք սա պիտի պատահակա՞ն համարել, թե՞ կարելի է խորհել, որ այսպիսով, ասես, բանաստեղծը՝ ինքը դառնում է իր սիրո առարկան։ Կարծես, իր մշտական վշտի ու տանջանքի պատճառն այն է, որ ինքն իրեն չի գտնում, ինքն իրենից բաժանված է։ Այս երեւույթը հիշեցնում է նաեւ այն հոգեվերլուծական գաղափարը, որ մարդու սեռային ինքնությունը բացարձակ չէ. ամեն տղամարդու մեջ ներկա են կանացի հակումներ, եւ, փոխադարձաբար, ամեն կնոջ մեջ՝ տղամարդկային ձգտումներ»։

Փարաջանովը նստում է չորս տարի, ազատվում բանաստեղծ Լուի Արագոնի Բրեժնևին արված միջնորդության շնորհիվ(հռչակավոր բանաստեղծին Զավեն Սարգսյանը գիտի միայն որպես Դալիի ընկեր): Ինչո՞ւ կոմունիստ Արագոնը հատկապես միջնորդեց Փարաջանովի համար, երբ այդ տարիներին բանտերում կային բազաթիվ այլախոհ արվեստագետներ: Հավանաբար, որ ինքն էլ միասեռական էր և կարեկցում էր առաջին հերթին իր բախտակից գործընկերոջը:

Սովետը չկա, քրեական օրենսգրքից 2003թ. հանվեց արվամոլություն հոդվածը, 2008թ. Դեկտեմբերի 9-ին Հայաստանը միացավ ՄԱԿ-ի. «Սեռական ուղղվածության և սեռական ինքնության հարցերում մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության մասին» հայտարարությանը: Էլ կարող են միասեռականները չարդարանալ իրենց հակումների համար, ինչպես Փարաջանովն էր արդարանում ու ներում խնդրում. ««Ես հրաշալի հասկացել ու հասկանում եմ տղամարդկանց հետ կենակցելով սեռական կրքի բավարարման հասնելու իմ վարքագծի ողջ նողկալիությունն ու սխալը»: Բայց փոքրամասնության նկատմամբ մնացել է նույն խտրական ու թշնամական վերաբերմունքը:

DIY-ի հրդեհելու հետ կապված ինտերնետը լցվել է հոմոֆոբիական, ֆաշիստական կոչերով, նրա սեփականատեր Ծոմակին սպանելու սպառնալիքներով, ու հանցագործների պաշտպանությամբ:

Ո՞րն է Ծոմակի «մեղքը». այն որ անցյալ տարի Ստամբուլում ներկա է եղել գեյ փրայդին` gay pride-գեյ ինքնասիրություն, սեռական փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքերի պաշտպանության ցույց, անկախ, կառավարության հետ առնչություն չունեցող միջոցառում, դեռ հակառակը`բողոք, որ պաշտպանվեն փոքրամասնության իրավունքները: Իսկ հարյուրավոր հայեր, երկրի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ, հկ-ների ակտիվիստներ  Թուրքիայում մասնակցում են հենց կառավարական բազմաթիվ միջոցառումների, բայց ոչ մի հրկիզում, ի՞նչ հրկիզում` քծնանք նրանց առաջ: Էլ չասած որ իշխող կուսակցութունը ցեղասպանության խնդիրը զիջում էր թուրք պատմաբաններին , որ իր անդամների բեռները Թուրքիայով անցկացնեն ու ֆինանսական աբարոտները ավելանան: Ու հիմա, Թուրքիայի նախագահի կնոջ դոլման կերած լիդերի ճարպոտ կուսակիցները ողջունում են Ծոմակի բարը հրկիզող երիտասարդների արարքը:

----------


## Skeptic

(շարունակություն)


Ո՞վ է Ծոմակը, ավարտել է Թերլեմեզյանը, նկարիչ, արվեստագետ, վիդիո-արտ է ստեղծում, կիթառ է նվագում, երգեր գրում, հեծանվով տարածություններ անցնում, ապրում է համեստ կյանքով,  ու նաև ընկերների հետ բար է բացել` DIY-ը, ևս մի ինքնարտահայտման միջոց, որ ջերմացնի մարդկանց սրտերը:  Ես էլ մի հարյուր անգամ գարեջուր խմած կլինեմ DIY-ում(դաշնակցականների համար ասեմ` մի քանի անգամ էլ դաշնակցության համկիրների հետ): Ուրեմն, Ինչի՞ Ծոմակը,  տարբեր է, ուրիշ,նման չի իրենց` առիթ գտնենք ոչնչացնենք:

Ու մի կրակից բոցավառվում է ֆաշիզմը, ինտերնետային ամբոխը ծավալվում, տարածվում, մամուլը լցվում ստերով, սադրանքներով` DIY-ը համասեռամոլների որջ, Աթաթուրքի նկարն է այնտեղ կախված, որ բորբոքեն նորանոր մարդկանց ատելությունը,  ոհմակը բազմանա, խժռեն ոչնչացնեն անհատին: Ո՞ւր են լրագրողկան կազմակերպությունները, էթիկա ու մոնիտորինգ չափող փորձագետները` մամուլը սադրում է, հարվածի տակ դնում մարդկանց կյանքը, ինչո՞ւ եք լռում:

Դաշնակցական պատգամավոր Արծվիկ Մինասյանը  գրավի դիմաց ազտում է հրկիզողներին ու մեկ էլ նրանց հռչակում են ազգային հերոսներ, ինչպես Մարգարյանին կացնահարած Ռամիլ Սաֆարովին են Ադրբեջանում հերոսացնում: Արդեն թույլատրված է,  ոստիկանության ձեռքերը կապեցին`բռնեք, մեկ է ազատելու ենք, թող ինչ ուզում են անեն դրանց հետ: Ու Ֆաշիստ ջահելները հարձակվում, թքում են Ծոմակի ու նրա ընկերների վրա, մխտռում ակումբի մուտքը , անհատականությո՞ւն, ոնց թե, էս երկրում անհատականություններ պիտի չլինեն, բոլորը միատեսակ, միաճաշակ` սովետկան շքերթ, ֆաշիստական երթ:

«Անցնում էի DIY-ի մոտով, տեսա էդ տղաներին, հարցրի ներսը մարդ կա՞, «մարդ լիներ դիակը կփռեինք», ասեց մեկը»,-պատմեց ծանոթս: Եվ սվաստիկա են նկարում DIY-ի պատին:

Ֆաշիզմը բարձրանում է պետական մակարդակի.

իշխող կուսակցության, հանրապետական պատգամավոր Հովհաննես Սահակյան. «Որպես քաղաքացի ողջունում եմ այդ երիտասարդներին»:

Մեկ այլ հանրապետական, ԱԺ փոխխոսնակ Էդուարդ Շարմազանով. «Միանգամայն ճիշտ ու արդարացված եմ համարում երկու հայ երիտասարդների ընդվզումը մեր երկրում այլասերության որջ ստեղծած եւ հասարակությունն իր բարոյական արժեքներից հեռացնելու նպատակ ունեցող համասեռամոլների դեմ»:

Նրանց հետ են դաշնակցական պատգամավորները`

Արծվիկ Մինասյան. «այդ երիտասարդները շարժվել են մեր հասարակության և ազգային գաղափարաբանության համատեքստում, ճիշտ ձևով»:

Արթուր Աղաբեկյան. «Հպարտ ու ոգեւորված եմ, որ կան երիտասարդներ, ովքեր անհանդուրժող են հասարակությունն այլասերող համասեռամոլների, աղանդավորների, այլ շեղումներ ունեցող խմբերի հանդեպ»:

Հեռավոր ափերից է միայն հասնում դաշնակցության բողոքը, ամերիկահայ արվեստագետ, դաշնակցության համակիր Վահե Բերբերյանը գրում է ինձ.

«Ես ալ բավականին վրդովված եմ DIY-ի հրդեհման հարցով: Ուղղակի տգիտության և խավարամտության պատճառով կատարված քայլ մըն է և ավելի ցավալին Արծվիկ Մինասյան կոչվածին արտահայտություններն են: Կը հուսամ, և կը հավատամ, որ այդ մարդուն խոսքերը Դաշնակցության քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը չեն ներկայացներ, այլապես շատ տխուր երևույթ կը պարզվի: Երեկ արդեն կարդացի Դաշնակցության Շանթ կոմիտեության կողմե գրված հայտարարություն որ կը դատապարտե արարքը և Մինասյանի արտահյատությունը: Որևէ տեսակի բռնարարք. որևէ փոքրամասնության դեմ տգիտության և անհանդուրժողականության արդյունք է: Կը հուսամ, որ Հայրենիքը մաքրել ուզողները իրենց ուշադրությունը կը կենտրոնացնեն քաղաքական ապականության, ժողովուրդին շահագործման, կաշառակերության, արտաքին և հազարումեկ այլ հարցերուն վրա և հեռու մնան քաղաքացիներու անհատական ազատությանը բռնանալե»:

Բայց ի՜նչ կտա դրսի անհանգստությունը, եթե այստեղ շարունակում է դաշնակցությունը հրահրել ատելություն.

Հարցնում եմ Դաշնակցության Բյուրոյի Հայ դատի եւ քաղաքական հարցերի գրասենյակի տնօրեն Կիրո Մանոյանին, թե համաձա՞յն  է ընկերոջ հետ.

«Ես չեմ կիսում իմ ընկեր Արծվիկ Մինասյանի՝ ձեր մեջբերած անձնական համոզումը, որովհետեւ գտնում եմ, որ մեր երկրում ոչ ոք՝ ո՛չ սովորական անհատ-քաղաքացի եւ կամ իշխանավոր-իրավապահ իրավունք չունի ուրիշի վրա բռնանալու,-ֆեյսբուքում պատասխանում է Մանոյանը,- Այլապես՝ եթե յուրաքանչյուրս իր կարծիքների, նախասիրությունների կամ ատելությունների համար սկսի բռնություն կիրառել աջ ու ձախ՝ կունենանք լրիվ քաոս եւ անիշխանություն, այլ խոսքով՝ կկորցնենք պետությունը, չի մնա հասարակություն, ժողովուրդ, ազգ եւ դրանց հետ կապված ամեն ինչը։ Ինչ-ինչ պատճառաբանություններով անհանդուրժողական մոտեցումով՝ չի կարելի ազատ քաղաքացիների արդար երկիր կառուցել։ Միաժամանակ, չեմ կիսում այս հարցը քաղաքականացնելու ճիգերը՝ ուղղված ՀՅԴ-ի դեմ։ Ինձ թվում է, որ հանդուրժողականության անունով հանդես եկողներից որոշները իրենք են կանխակալ անհանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերում պարզապես, որովհետեւ խնդրին առնչվողներից ոմանք ՀՅԴ-ի անդամ են. նույնն է՝ թէ այդ մարդկանց ազգությամբ հայ կամ քրիստոնյա լինելու համար մեղադրեն ամբողջ հայությանը եւ բոլոր քրիստոնյաներին» (Ամբողջ պատասխանը այստեղ):

Բայց խոսքը մնում է խոսք. դաշնակցության լիդերներին ավելի հետաքրքրում է կուսակցության վարկը, քան մարդկանց ճակատագրերը, քանի որ իրենց ընկեներին չեն սաստում, որ ատելության ելույթներ չունենան, դա ներկայանցում են որպես անձնական կարծիք, կուսակցության լրատվամիջոցն էլ շարունակում է հրարհել թշնամանք.

Դաշնակցության «Երկիր Մեդիան» մայիսի 17-ին նկարահանում է Ծոմակի վրա հարձակվողներին, ովքեր հպարտորեն ասում են` ես ֆաշիստ եմ, բայց ոչ միայն չեն հաղորդում, որ կրկին հարձակվել են, խփել, թքել, կեղտոտել, չեն ցուցադրում հարցազզրույցը, այլև նույն օրվա լուրերում կրկին հեգնական հաղորդում է, թե Ծոմակը իրենց հարցազրույց չտվեց ու խոչընդոտեց լրագրողի աշխատանքը(այ քեզ ապուշություն), DIY-ն էլ կրկին անվանեց. «Համասեռամոլների ակումբ»(ճշմարտությունը իմանում ենք կողքից արված նկարահանումից): Դե ցույց տայիք ֆաշիստիկին, ապացուցեիք, որ դաշնակցությունը կապ չունի:

Ֆաշիստների ինքնախոստովանությունը_17.05.2012

Իսկ «Հայոց աշխարհն» էլ,  որի խմբագիրը դաշնակցական Գագիկ Մկրտչյանն է, շարունակում է հրապարակել հրկիզողներին հերոսացնող նյութեր:

Բա էլ ՞ոնց են ուզում դաշնակցության ղեկավարները համոզել, թե կապ չունեն հրկիզման հետ: Կապը միայն հանձնարարություն տա՞լն է, ավելի մեծ կա՞պ, երբ մի քանի դաշնակցականներ աջակցում են հրկիզման գաղափարը, իրենց հեռուստատեսությունը թաքցնում ֆաշիստիկներին ու հրահրում ատելություն ու թշնամանք:

Եթե չկանխվի ֆաշիզմի ծավալումը, հրկիզողներին ազատելու Դաշնակցության արարքը որպես խարան մնալու է նրա ճակատին:

Հարյուրավոր հարձակումներից մի քանի նմուշ միայն.

գեյեր մեյերն ու ըտենց շան որդիները տեղ չունեն մեր երկրում

Վստահ եմ, որ հայ ոստիկաններն էնքան ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱՍԻՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ու ՊԱՏՎԱԽՆԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ունեն, որ էդ գոմիկ մոմիկների ակումբները պայթեցնող մարդկանց չեն բռնի:

Շատ էլ լավ են արել, էտ գոմիկներին էլ պիտի մեջը պայթեցնեի

Ոչ թե այդ տղաներն են հասարակությանը համար վտանգ ներկայացնում, այլ համասեռամոլները. Գոմիկներին պետք է դատեն, հասարակությունը արատավորելու համար.

ամեն դեպքում, կրկնում եմ ամեն դեպքում ավելի լավ է ֆաշիստ լինել քանզթե առվամոլ

ay joxovurd oven es kendaniner@ vor iranc masinel xosumeq, jamanakeq tramadrum, dranc, et hivand kendaninerin petqa saxin lcnel mi posi mej benzinov varel es hayeri pativ@ chgcen :

Ֆաշիզմի լեզուն ինչքա՜ն նույնն է, հենց նոր հրապարակել եմ պապիս եղբոր` Հարությունի 1915թ ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ նորահայտ հուշերը, ուր նկարագրում է. «մեզ մոտենում էին թուրք, քուրդ աղջիկ և տղաները, ծիծաղում, քարեր շպրտում, բռունցքները իրար խփելով գոռում էին «քյաֆերլեր գեբերին, սիզե էյլի լյազիմ տուր» (քյաֆերներ, սատկեք, ձեզ այդպես է հարկավոր)»:

Փարաջանովը անցել է սովետական գաղութների այն բոլոր տառապանքների միջով, որն ունենում են միասեռականները: Այդ մասին նրա ընկեր, ռեժիսոր  Յուրի Իլենկոն պատմում է նույն Սեվոդնյա թերթին. «Սերգեյը ոչ միայն ինքն է այդ ամենի միջով անցել, այլեւ եղել է կատարող, նրան ստիպել են: Փարաջանովին մի քանի անգամ տեղափոխել են մի զոնայից մյուսը: Նա պատմում էր, որ դա ամենասարսափելին էր, երբ գիշերը պահակները ոտքիցդ քաշում են թե՝ վե՛ր կաց, քեզ տեղափոխում են… Իսկ նոր զոնայում՝ նորից «իջեցնելու» պրոցեդուրան, նորից բոլոր տառապանքներն ու նվաստացումները… Այդ զոնաները շատ էին, թե ստույգ որքան՝ չեմ ասի, սակայն երբ ես նկարահանում էի «Կարապի լիճ: Զոնա» ֆիլմը, շրջել եմ 42 զոնայով: Ու շատերում եղել են Սերգեյ Փարաջանովի մնալու հետքերը: Զոնայից դուրս գալուց հետո Սերգեյը մի քանի անգամ անլեգալ (պաշտոնապես դա նրան արգելվում էր) եկավ Կիեւ: Մենք հանդիպեցինք ու հենց այդ ժամանակ էլ նա ինձ թելադրեց ձայնագրիչի վրա իր բանտարկյալների մասին պատմվածքները: Ու ասաց. «Ես դրանք քեզ եմ նվիրում»: Մոտս եղած որոշ ձայներիզներ ես երբեք չեմ հրապարակի, որովհետեւ դրանց բովանդակությունը պարզապես սարսափելի է: Այնտեղ՝ զոնայում նրա կյանքի մասին… Մարդուն «իջեցնելու» համակարգի մասին, որը նրան բարոյապես լրիվ ոչնչացնում է…»:

Հասարակության մեջ եղած խտրականությունը փակ տարածքներում`բանտերում ու բանակում ավելի դաժան ֆիզկիկական արտահայտություն է ստանում:

Ուրեմն, հիմա այդ ամբոխը այն նույն խտրականությունն ու ատելությունն են տարածում DIY-ի շուրջ հավաքվածների վրա, ինչ Փարաջանովի հետ էին անում բանտում, և ինչ կանեին եթե բանտում Ծոմակը նրանց ձեքը ընկներ: Բայց ատելության ծավալները, երբ մեծանում են, ստանում իշխող կուսակցության հովանավորությունը, ամբողջ երկիրն է վերածվում բանտի ու վտանգավոր դառնում փողոց դուրս գալը, ինչպես Ռուսաստանում կովկասյան արտաքինով մարդկանց համար էր վտանգավոր:

Ուրեմն Փարաջանովի նվաստացումները չեն ավարտվել, DIY-ի դեմ արշավը շարունակությունն է այդ նվաստացումների:

Ու նաև, սխալվում ես, DIY-ը հրդեհելով նրանք արդեն հրդեհեցին Փարաջանովի տունը, ոչ այն ինչ ցուցադրվում է, այլ իրականը, անհայտը, որ թաքցված է:

Վահան Իշխանյան

----------

Ռուֆուս (19.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Վիոլետն ու Վահանն էլ էնդեղ զզվացրին: Իմ համար անընդունելի ա Ծոմակի կամ մեկ ուրիշի անկողինը քրքրելը: Նույնքան զզվելի ա Փարաջանովի, Չարենցի ու մյուս մեծերի անկողինները քրքրելը: Ես թքած ունեմ, իրենք միասեռական են եղել, թե ոչ: Թքած ունեմ, որովհետև իրենք որպես մարդ իմ իմանալով հիանալի մարդիկ են եղել, անկախ իրենց սեռական կողմնորոշումից, թքած ունեմ, որովհետև իրենց արվեստը հրաշալի է, անկախ իրենց սեռական կողմնորոշումից: Համարում եմ, որ այս մարդկանց անկողինը քննարկելը նույնքան եղկելի ա, ինչքան ժամանակակից որևէ մեկի անկողնու քննարկումը: Նույն Փարաջանովի միասեռական լինելը ՀԱՍՏԱՏ չի, կան տարբեր վարկածներ: Ու եղկելի ա էս իրադարձությունների ժամանակ նորից նրանց անունը շահարկելը:

Փաբի պայթեցումն անընդունելի ա, հանցագործություն ա, անկախ որևէ մեկի սեռական կողմնորոշումից, այդ թվում փաբի տիրոջ: Որևէ մեկին սա ապացուցելու համար Փարաջանով մեջտեղ գցել ոչ միայն պետք չի, կարիքը չկա, այլև անընդունելի եմ համարում: Զզվեցրին:

----------

davidus (22.05.2012), Freeman (19.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Ձայնալար (19.05.2012), Ներսես_AM (19.05.2012), Ուլուանա (01.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> ես պրոպագանդային դեմ եմ, ասում ա... է հա, ես էլ Էնդի Ուորհոլին եմ դեմ կարող ա, բայց հո չեմ ասելու՝ ինքը նկարել չգիտի, բայց որ ցուցահանդես ա անում, դա նկարել չիմացողների պրոպագանդա ա


 լավագույն արվեստագետները միշտ էլ դեմ են եղել միջակությունների բարձրագոչ "շոուներին", ու դա արտահայտել են հրապարակայնորեն; 




> հաստատ կան ու միշտ կլինեն բաներ կյանքում, որ մենք չենք հասկանա, չենք ընդունի, բայց պարտադիր չի սաղ աշխարհով մեկ գոռալ, որ դա չպետք ա լինի, մենակ էն պատճառով, որ մեզ դուր չի գալիս


ոչ միայն դուր չի գալիս, այլ շատ ավելին... զզվելի է; ֆիզիոլոգիապես զզվելի;
հետաքրքիր է, դու ուրեմն եթե պատահական  իմանաս,   ձայն չես հանի այն մասին, որ մի անասուն իր 5 տարեկան երեխայի հետ սեռական հարաբերության մեջ է մտնեում  /օրալ/ ?

----------


## impression

dvgray, էդ դեպքում ձեն կհանեմ, որովհետև հինգ տարեկան էրեխեն չի հասկանում իր հետ ինչ են անում
օրալն էլ չգիտեմ ինչի ես նշել՝ մեղմացուցիչ դեպք հանցանա՞ց
իսկ հասուն մարդիկ իրենք իրենց գլխի տերն են ու ոչ ոք չունի բարոյական իրավունք՝ խցկվել նրանց անկողին

ֆիզիոլոգիապես ինձ համար ուղղակի անտանելի ա սոխը, ինչ անեմ, թեմա բացե՞մ, գրեմ սոխ ուտողներին վառեք, որտև բերաններից էլ անտանելի հոտ ա գալի՞ս
այ քեզ բան

----------

Chuk (19.05.2012), keyboard (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Rammstein (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Չամիչ ջան (ու մյուս «երևույթը հայությանը անհարիր» համարողներ), շատ եմ խնդրում։ Մի անգամ նայեք «Молитвы за Бобби» ֆիլմը։ Գլխավոր դերում՝ Սիգուրնի Ուիվեր։
> Ձեզանից շատ ավելի քրիստոնյա ընտանիքի մասին ա։
> 
> Օնլայնի սիրահարներին՝ http://filmix.net/6810-molitvy-za-bobbi-2008.html
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մոտներդ անպայման թաշկինակ պահեք ։)


ուղղակի ապշում եմ... 
ստեղ /այս թոփիկում/ լրիվ պրիմիտիվագույն պրոպագանդա ա գնում  գոմիկների; 
ախպեր, ես էտ ֆիլմը չեմ նայել ու դժվար էլ նայեմ; հասականում եմ որ մի գոմիկի ընտանիքը շատ քրիստոներական բան ա արել /կամ բաներ/... հետո ինչ?

դու հասկացի, որ հոլիվւդում հիմնականում անեմ ինչ փողն ա որոշում, ու եթե մեկի մտքին լինի,փողով կարա մի հատ ընենց ցնղող ֆիլմ նկարի նրա մասին, թե ոնց էր Կոմիտասը 1914 թվին թուրք երեխեքին բարուրի մեջ մորթում ու խաշլամա դնում ու ...   

երկրորդ. Բայրոնը օրինակ իրա քրոջն էլ "սիրում", դա չի նշանակում որ ինքը լավ բանաստեղծ չէր... ավելին, ինքը Հունաստանի ազատագրման  հերոսներից մեկն ա, պրիչոմ դա արել ա թոփալ ոտով;
հիմա եթե խոսում ենք իրա բնաստեղծական արժանիքների մասին, դա արի խոսսանք, եթե խոսում ենք, որ մարդ իրա քրոջ հետ սեռական կապի մեջ ՉՊԵՏՔ Ա ՄՏՆԻ, ար դա խոսանք; շիլա փլավ եք սարքել ամեն ինչ;

----------


## Chuk

> հետաքրքիր է, դու ուրեմն եթե պատահական  իմանաս,   ձայն չես հանի այն մասին, որ մի անասուն իր 5 տարեկան երեխայի հետ սեռական հարաբերության մեջ է մտնեում  /օրալ/ ?


Մանկապղծության զազրելի, քստմնելի, եղկելի երևույթը համարժեք օրինակ չի մարդու սեռական կողմնորոշումը քննարկելու հարցում, թեմայի սովորական շեղման փորձ է: Որպես օրինակ ասեմ, որ բոլորովին տարբերություն չկա, թե տղամարդը մանկապղծություն է անում տղա երեխայի հետ (նույն սեռի), թե աղջիկ երեխայի (հակառակ սեռի): Հավելենք, որ մանկապղծությունը բացի բարոյական հարթությունից նաև քրեորեն հետապնդելի է երևույթ է: Որպես այլ օրինակ բերեմ, որ քրեորեն հետապնդելի երևույթ է նաև բռնաբարությունը, անկախ արդեն տարիքային սահմանափակումից, նորից անկախ նրանից բռնաբարել են նույն, թե հակառակ սեռի անձնավորության:

Ճիշտ չի խայտառակ ծայրահեղ ու խայտառակ չհամապատասխանող օրինակներով մտնել բանավեճի մեջ:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Ձայնալար (19.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray, էդ դեպքում ձեն կհանեմ, որովհետև հինգ տարեկան էրեխեն չի հասկանում իր հետ ինչ են անում
> օրալն էլ չգիտեմ ինչի ես նշել՝ մեղմացուցիչ դեպք հանցանա՞ց
> իսկ հասուն մարդիկ իրենք իրենց գլխի տերն են ու ոչ ոք չունի բարոյական իրավունք՝ խցկվել նրանց անկողին


ես անձամբ թքած ունեմ /կոպիտ ասած/ իրանց "պատերից էն կողմ" կյանքի վրա; խոսքը գոնւմ ա հասարակական պահվածքի մասին; իրանք իրավունք չունեն իրանց ռեկլամելու, պրոպագանդելու... ընդուպ մինչև մանկապարտեզներում ու դպրոցներում...



> ֆիզիոլոգիապես ինձ համար ուղղակի անտանելի ա սոխը, ինչ անեմ, թեմա բացե՞մ, գրեմ սոխ ուտողներին վառեք, որտև բերաններից էլ անտանելի հոտ ա գալի՞ս
> այ քեզ բան


սեխի դեպքը շատ ավելի պարզ է, որովհետև դրա ազդեցության ոլորտը շատ քիչ է; կարող ես մի մետր հետ կանգել ու վերջ; իսկ նար այդ դեպքում մենք մեր մեջ ասում ենք, թե "ես դեբիլը չի հասկանում, որ մարդամեջ ա մտնում, չէր կարաս գնար չուտեր?"

----------


## dvgray

> Մանկապղծության զազրելի, քստմնելի, եղկելի երևույթը համարժեք օրինակ չի մարդու սեռական կողմնորոշումը քննարկելու հարցում, թեմայի սովորական շեղման փորձ է: Որպես օրինակ ասեմ, որ բոլորովին տարբերություն չկա, թե տղամարդը մանկապղծություն է անում տղա երեխայի հետ (նույն սեռի), թե աղջիկ երեխայի (հակառակ սեռի): Հավելենք, որ մանկապղծությունը բացի բարոյական հարթությունից նաև քրեորեն հետապնդելի է երևույթ է: Որպես այլ օրինակ բերեմ, որ քրեորեն հետապնդելի երևույթ է նաև բռնաբարությունը, անկախ արդեն տարիքային սահմանափակումից, նորից անկախ նրանից բռնաբարել են նույն, թե հակառակ սեռի անձնավորության:
> 
> Ճիշտ չի խայտառակ ծայրահեղ ու խայտառակ չհամապատասխանող օրինակներով մտնել բանավեճի մեջ:


այսինքն հարցի բովանդակությունը որոշվում է ընդամենը քրեական օրենսդրությամբ?
ուրեմն եթե մեր մոտ լիներ "հոդված" գոմիկների համար, դուք առնվազն լռելու էիք ես հարցով?

----------


## Chuk

> այսինքն հարցի բովանդակությունը որոշվում է ընդամենը քրեական օրենսդրությամբ?
> ուրեմն եթե մեր մոտ լիներ "հոդված" գոմիկների համար, դուք առնվազն լռելու էիք ես հարցով?


Օրենքները մշակվել են ոչ մեկ օրում ու դրանք մշակելուց հաշվի են առնվել բազում բաներ, այդ թվում մարդկային փորձը, ուսումնասիրությունները և այլն: Թե՛ մանկապղծությունը, թե՛ բռնաբարությունը օրենքով հետապնդելի են, որովհետև դրանք մարդու ազատ կամարտահայտման դեմ են: Մանկապղծության դեպքում ավելանում է երեխայի չգիտակցելու ու չհասկանալու հանգամանքը: Ես շատ կարճ գրեցի, կարելի է ավելի մանրամասնել:

Եթե «գոմիկների համար հոդված» լիներ, ես պայքարելու էի այդ հոդվածի դեմ, ինչը չեմ պատրաստվում անել մանկապղծության համար նախատեսված հոդվածի համար: Պայքարելու էի, որովհետև դա սահմանափակելու էր մարդկանց ինչ-որ խմբի իրավունքները, խփելու էր նրանց շահերին: Նույն կերպ կպայքարեի, եթե «հոդված լիներ» ռոք երաժշտություն լսելու համար: Բարեբախտաբար մենք էդ փուլն արդեն անցել ենք ու ունենք օրենքներ, որոնք համահունչ են, այդ ասպեկտում, մարդկանց շահերին, իրավունքներին:

Այն, որ կան մարդիկ (օրինակ՝ դու), ովքեր երևույթն այլ կերպ են պատկերացնում, ժամանակի խնդիր է:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012)

----------


## impression

dvgray, պրոպագանդային ես էլ եմ դեմ, ու դեմ եմ ցանկացած պրոպագանդայի, որովհետև դա մարդկանց դնում ա կաղապարների մեջ, մարդկանց ինչ-որ կերպ ստիպում ա հավանել կամ չհավանել էն, ինչ հավանում կամ չի հավանում պրոպագանդողը

ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ մի մարդ, ով ունի ոչ ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշում, բացել ա փաբ, որտեղ անձամբ ես երբեք չեմ տեսել համբուրվող տղաների կամ աղջիկների
ու հարցն էն ա, որ էդ մարդու փաբը պայթացրել են
էս մարդը պաշտպանվում ա ոնց կարա, որովհետև, թեև նա լեսբի ա, բայց նա էլ ա մարդ ու հասկանում ա, թե իրականում ինչի են հենց իրա փաբը պայթացրել
հիմա նրա պաշտպանվելուն ասում եք պրոպագանդա
ի՞նչ անի, գնա կախվի՞, որ ոչ մեկդ չնեղվեք

իմ մոտ թեմա ա հասունանում՝ սոխի և գեյերի տարբերությունները

----------

Chuk (19.05.2012), keyboard (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Rammstein (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Օրենքները մշակվել են ոչ մեկ օրում ու դրանք մշակելուց հաշվի են առնվել բազում բաներ, այդ թվում մարդկային փորձը, ուսումնասիրությունները և այլն: Թե՛ մանկապղծությունը, թե՛ բռնաբարությունը օրենքով հետապնդելի են, որովհետև դրանք *մարդու ազատ կամարտահայտման դեմ են*: Մանկապղծության դեպքում ավելանում է երեխայի չգիտակցելու ու չհասկանալու հանգամանքը: Ես շատ կարճ գրեցի, կարելի է ավելի մանրամասնել:
> 
> Եթե «գոմիկների համար հոդված» լիներ, ես պայքարելու էի այդ հոդվածի դեմ, ինչը չեմ պատրաստվում անել մանկապղծության համար նախատեսված հոդվածի համար: Պայքարելու էի, որովհետև դա սահմանափակելու էր մարդկանց ինչ-որ խմբի իրավունքները, խփելու էր նրանց շահերին: Նույն կերպ կպայքարեի, եթե «հոդված լիներ» ռոք երաժշտություն լսելու համար: Բարեբախտաբար մենք էդ փուլն արդեն անցել ենք ու ունենք օրենքներ, որոնք համահունչ են, այդ ասպեկտում, մարդկանց շահերին, իրավունքներին:
> 
> Այն, որ կան մարդիկ (օրինակ՝ դու), ովքեր երևույթն այլ կերպ են պատկերացնում, ժամանակի խնդիր է:


իսկ եթե հոդված լինի հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ուրացողնի դեմ ասենք ֆրանսիայում, ապա դու լինելով ասենք ֆրանսիացի հայ , կպայքարես այդ հդվածի դեմ?

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ եթե հոդված լինի հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ուրացողնի դեմ ասենք ֆրանսիայում, ապա դու լինելով ասենք ֆրանսիացի հայ , կպայքարես այդ հդվածի դեմ?


Միանշանակ: Ես Ֆրանսիայիում չլինելով ու ապրելով ստեղ էլի դեմ եմ արտահայտվել այդ օրենքին:

Բայց դու արդեն շատ ես թեման շեղում: Հիշեցնում եմ, թեման ոչ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի քննարկումն ա, ոչ էլ Մեծ Եղեռնի քննարկումը, այլ Հայաստանում պայթեցված փաբն ա:

----------

Freeman (19.05.2012), impression (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray, պրոպագանդային ես էլ եմ դեմ, ու դեմ եմ ցանկացած պրոպագանդայի, որովհետև դա մարդկանց դնում ա կաղապարների մեջ, մարդկանց ինչ-որ կերպ ստիպում ա հավանել կամ չհավանել էն, ինչ հավանում կամ չի հավանում պրոպագանդողը
> 
> ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ մի մարդ, ով ունի ոչ ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշում, բացել ա փաբ, որտեղ անձամբ ես երբեք չեմ տեսել համբուրվող տղաների կամ աղջիկների
> ու հարցն էն ա, որ էդ մարդու փաբը պայթացրել են
> էս մարդը պաշտպանվում ա ոնց կարա, որովհետև, թեև նա լեսբի ա, բայց նա էլ ա մարդ ու հասկանում ա, թե իրականում ինչի են հենց իրա փաբը պայթացրել
> հիմա նրա պաշտպանվելուն ասում եք պրոպագանդա
> ի՞նչ անի, գնա կախվի՞, որ ոչ մեկդ չնեղվեք
> 
> իմ մոտ թեմա ա հասունանում՝ սոխի և գեյերի տարբերությունները


խոսքը /իմ խոսքը/ հենց պրոպագանդայի մասին է ; այստեղ /Ակումբում/ այս թեման շատ տեղերում վերածվել է գոմիմների թաքնված կան ափաշկյարա պրոպագանդայի; 
ու ես էլ այդ պրոպագանդայի դեմ եմ;

փաբը վառեցին... ասեցիք, արտահայտցիք ձեր բացասական կարծիքը, պրծավ; էլ ինչի? ես պատմում Ծոմակի, Փարաջանովի, եսիմ ում... մարկային արվեստագիտական հատկանիշների մասին; ուզում եք խոսաք Փարաջանով արվեստագետի մասին, խնդրեմ, լիքը տեղ կա, բացեք թեմա խոսանք; ինչ? կարիք կա լացակումած տոներով պատմել իրա "անկողնու" մասին; հիմա ով? ա մտնում գեյերի անկողնում մեջ ???

----------


## impression

հաստատ ես չէ
համեմատություն էլ ոչ ոք քո ասած կոնտեքստում, չի արել, բացի քեզնից, Բայրոնը հենց քո փայլատակումն էր

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Միանշանակ: Ես Ֆրանսիայիում չլինելով ու ապրելով ստեղ էլի դեմ եմ արտահայտվել այդ օրենքին:
> 
> Բայց դու արդեն շատ ես թեման շեղում: Հիշեցնում եմ, թեման ոչ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի քննարկումն ա, ոչ էլ Մեծ Եղեռնի քննարկումը, այլ Հայաստանում պայթեցված փաբն ա:


իսկ ես կողմ եմ սահմանափակումներին; Այն սահմանափակումներին, ինչը որ ԵՍ կհամարեմ որ նորմալ ա, ելնելով մի շարք հանգամանքներից;
Թեմայից շեղում չկա, քանի որ այստեղ ոչ թե փաբի պայթեցում  է քննարկվում, այլ հիմնականում լրիբվ ուրիշ բան, օրինակ Փարաջանովի գեյական հակումները...

----------


## impression

հետևություն՝ Ֆրանսիայում չի կարելի ասել, որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել մի երկրի, որի հետ կապ էլ չունես ու դժվար ես պատկերացնում՝ դա որտեղ ա
դա նորմալ ա

Հայաստանում մարդը չի կարա ասի՝ փաբը տրաքացրել են, որովհետև փաբի տերը գեյ ա ու Փարաջանովը չի
 :Dntknw:

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ ես կողմ եմ սահմանափակումներին; Այն սահմանափակումներին, ինչը որ ԵՍ կհամարեմ որ նորմալ ա, ելնելով մի շարք հանգամանքներից;
> Թեմայից շեղում չկա, քանի որ այստեղ ոչ թե փաբի պայթեցում  է քննարկվում, այլ հիմնականում լրիբվ ուրիշ բան, օրինակ Փարաջանովի գեյական հակումները...


Եթե դու դեմ ես սահմանափակումներին, ապա քո պայքարը պետք է լինի իրավական հարթությունում, օրենքների դեմ: Եթե մենք ունենք սահմանադրությունը, որն ընդունված ա հանրաքվեով, ու քո դեմ լինելը հակասում ա դրան, դու պետք ա համակերպվես, կամ էլ պայքար տանես այդ սահմանադրության դեմ: Այլ տարբերակ գոյություն չունի:

Թեմայից շեղում կա, թեման փաբի պայթեցման մասին ա: Թեման շեղվել ա քո ու քո նման մի քանիսի պատճառով, մտել այլ հարթություն:

Ավելին կասեմ. եթե այս թեմայում կա բացահայտ պրոպագանդա, ապա այդ բացահայտ պրոպագանդա անողները դու ու էլի մի քանիսն են, ովքեր պրոպագանդում են մարդկանց սեռական կողմնորոշումների դեմ, ովքեր պրոպագանդում են օրենքների դեմ: Եթե կա թաքնված պրոպագանդա, ապա դա արձագանքն ա քո ու քո նմանների բացահայտ պրոպագանդային, ըստ էության հակազդեցություն ա, բնական հակազդեցություն, այլ ոչ թե իրական պրոպագանդա: Այնպես որ եթե չես ուզում տեսնել պրոպագանդա, ԻՆՔԴ անմիջապե՛ս դադարեցրու քո բացահայտ պրոպագանդան ու թեման շեղելը:



հ.գ. Փարաջանովին այս պատմությանը խառնելու մասին կոնկրետ ԻՄ վերաբերմունքը էջի վերևում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> դեմ եմ ցանկացած պրոպագանդայի


Դեմ լինես, չլինես, պրոպագանդան այս կամ այն ձևով եղել է, կա, ու կլինի: Ավելի ռեալիստիկ է այնպես անել (եթե կարող ենք և ուզում ենք), որ "ճիշտ" արժեքներ պրոպագանդվեն: Հոմոսեքսուալիզմը ճիշտ արժեք լինել չի կարող արդեն միայն այն պատճառով, որ սերունդ չի տալիս (երևույթի զզվելի լինելը թողնում եմ մի կողմ):

----------

dvgray (19.05.2012), Tig (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Դեմ լինես, չլինես, պրոպագանդան այս կամ այն ձևով եղել է, կա, ու կլինի: Ավելի ռեալիստիկ է այնպես անել (եթե կարող ենք և ուզում ենք), որ "ճիշտ" արժեքներ պրոպագանդվեն: Հոմոսեքսուալիզմը ճիշտ արժեք լինել չի կարող արդեն միայն այն պատճառով, որ սերունդ չի տալիս (երևույթի զզվելի լինելը թողնում եմ մի կողմ):


Ճիշտ ես ասում: Արի պայքարենք բոլոր ամուրիների դեմ: Մանավանդ նրանց, ովքեր լևի գնալուց պաշտպանվում են:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Ժողովուրդ, թեման ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ: Մեր երկրում, աղանդներն ու դավանանքի ազատության մասին սահմաանդրական փայլաըակումները ավելի կործանարար են, քան պայթեցված փաբն ու, էն համգաանքը, որ էդ փաբի տերը ունի ոչ ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշում:
Մարդը գոմիկա, թե լեզբի, դա չի ազդում իրա մարդ լինել կամ չլինելու վրա, հա ժամանակին ես էլ էի ծայրահեղական էս հարցում, բայց որ մարդուն իրա անկողնով կարաս գնահատես ու չնդունես, դա չեմ համարում, որ ճիշտա: Ամեն մարդ ինքնա իրա համար որոշում, ինքը ում հետ քնի, որտեղ ու երբ ու հեչ կարիք չկա էս իմ ասածը որակել որպես պրոպագանդա: :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

> Ճիշտ ես ասում: Արի պայքարենք բոլոր ամուրիների դեմ: Մանավանդ նրանց, ովքեր լևի գնալուց պաշտպանվում են:


Իսկ ձեռնաշարժությամբ զբաղվողների ձեռքերը կտրենք չէ? :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ճիշտ ես ասում: Արի պայքարենք բոլոր ամուրիների դեմ: Մանավանդ նրանց, ովքեր լևի գնալուց պաշտպանվում են:


Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես ամուրիների դեմ պայքար ասելով: Եթե նկատի ունես այնպես անել, որ ի վերջո ընտանիք կազմեն, երեխաներ ունենան, ապա ես միանշանակ կողմ եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ձեռնաշարժությամբ զբաղվողների ձեռքերը կտրենք չէ?


Եթե սերունդ տալուն խանգարում են, անպայման: Եթե չէ՝ ոչինչ:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես ամուրիների դեմ պայքար ասելով: Եթե նկատի ունես այնպես անել, որ ի վերջո ընտանիք կազմեն, երեխաներ ունենան, ապա ես միանշանակ կողմ եմ:


Նկատի ունեմ, որ ամուրիները, սերունդ չտվողները, սերունդ քիչ տվողները ավելի շատ են, քան միասեռականները, որոնցից շատերն, ի դեպ, սերունդ տալիս են: 
Ու ընդհանրապես շատ գովելի բան ա նենց քաղաքականություն տանելը, որ ամուսնացողները շատանան, երեխան ունեցողները շատանան, շատ երեխաներ (ոչ թե 1 կամ 2) ունեցողները շատանան (մեր նման երկրում): Բայց ես տեսնում եմ, որ դու կոչեր ես անում միասեռականների դեմ, բայց կոչեր չես անում չամուսնացողների դեմ: Էդ նորմալ ա, քանի դեռ չի փաստարկվում «ճիշտ չի, որովհետև սերունդ չեն տալիս» տաֆտալոգիայով:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բայց ես տեսնում եմ, որ դու կոչեր ես անում միասեռականների դեմ, բայց կոչեր չես անում չամուսնացողների դեմ:


Չամուսնացողների պառադներ կա՞ն: Չամուսնացողների իրավունքների պաշտպաններ կա՞ն: Չամուսնանալը որպես նորմալ երևույթ որևէ տեղ պրոպագանդվու՞մ է: Կներես, երևի չեմ նկատել, թե չէ, իհարկե, դրան նույնքան դեմ եմ, որքան միասեռականներին:

----------

dvgray (19.05.2012), Tig (20.05.2012)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Խոսքս նախաբանով եմ սկսում, որ փաբի հետ կապվածի մասին կարծիքս հասկանալի դարձնեմ:
Ոչ ոք չի կարող հերքել էն փաստը, որ համասեռամոլը մարդ ա, սովորական մարդկային դրական ու բացասական հատկանիշներով: Տաղանդավոր համասեռամոլների ցուցակը շաաատմեծ ա, բայց նրանց մեջ չի մտնում Փարաջանովը: Հայտարարություններ անելուց առաջ բարի եղեք մի քիչ խորքային ուսումնասիրեք:
Ես ինքս շատ լոյալ եմ վերաբերվում համասեռամոլներին, բայց ծայրաշտիճան *բացասական եմ վերաբերվում համասեռամոլության պրոպագանդմանը*:
Կարծում եմ շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի են պատճառները, թե պրոպագանդմանը խի եմ էտքան վատ վերաբերվում: 
Ինձ կարաք համարեք ծայրահեղական, բայց եթե օրը ցերեկով 2 համասեռամոլ այգում, որտեղ լիքը երեխաներ կան, իրար գրկախառնված համբուրվեն` ամենաքիչը ռադ կանեմ ըտեղից կամ կարողա շան ծեծ էլ տամ, բայց շատ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, որ տղա աղջիկ փողոցում իրար հետ կարան համբուրվեն:

Հիմա անցնեմ բուն թեմային: 
Ես ինձ իրավունք չեմ կարա վերապահեմ դատապարտել էտ փաբը այրվող խառնուրդով շիշ նետողներին, քանի որ չգիտեմ դրա իրական պատճառները: Էտ անող մարդկանց ֆաշիստ չեմ համարում, այլ վերաբերվում եմ որպես երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմ ունեցող ջահելների: Իսկ եթե դա արել են, քանի որ էտ փաբի հետ կապված պրոպագանդման կամ ավելի վատ պատճառներ կան, միայն ողջունում եմ: 
Շատ կարևոր եմ համարում էն փաստը, որ դեպքի ժամանակ մարդիկ չեն եղել էտ ակումբում: Եթե մարդ մահանար, անկախ ամեն ինչից կդատապարտեի: Բնականաբար էտ ջահելների արարքը հակաօրինական ա, բայց եթե դա դիտարկենք որպես պայքար ինչ-որ շատ վատ բանի դեմ (խոսքս հոմոսեքսուալիզմին չի վերաբերվում, այլ դրա անվան տակ քողարկված տականքության մասին եմ ասում), ապա բնականաբար ոչ միայն արդարացնում եմ, այլ նաև ճիշտ եմ համարում արարքը:

----------

Freeman (19.05.2012), Tig (20.05.2012), հովարս (20.05.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Խոսքս նախաբանով եմ սկսում, որ փաբի հետ կապվածի մասին կարծիքս հասկանալի դարձնեմ:
> Ոչ ոք չի կարող հերքել էն փաստը, որ համասեռամոլը մարդ ա, սովորական մարդկային դրական ու բացասական հատկանիշներով: Տաղանդավոր համասեռամոլների ցուցակը շաաատմեծ ա, բայց նրանց մեջ չի մտնում Փարաջանովը: Հայտարարություններ անելուց առաջ բարի եղեք մի քիչ խորքային ուսումնասիրեք:
> Ես ինքս շատ լոյալ եմ վերաբերվում համասեռամոլներին, բայց ծայրաշտիճան բացասական եմ վերաբերվում համասեռամոլության պրոպագանդմանը:
> Կարծում եմ շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի են պատճառները, թե պրոպագանդմանը խի եմ էտքան վատ վերաբերվում: 
> Ինձ կարաք համարեք ծայրահեղական, բայց եթե օրը ցերեկով 2 համասեռամոլ այգում, որտեղ լիքը երեխաներ կան, իրար գրկախառնված համբուրվեն` ամենաքիչը ռադ կանեմ ըտեղից կամ կարողա շան ծեծ էլ տամ, բայց շատ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, *որ տղա աղջիկ փողոցում իրար հետ կարան համբուրվեն*:
> 
> Հիմա անցնեմ բուն թեմային: 
> Ես ինձ իրավունք չեմ կարա վերապահեմ դատապարտել էտ փաբը այրվող խառնուրդով շիշ նետողներին, քանի որ չգիտեմ դրա իրական պատճառները: Էտ անող մարդկանց ֆաշիստ չեմ համարում, այլ վերաբերվում եմ որպես երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմ ունեցող ջահելների: Իսկ եթե դա արել են, քանի որ էտ փաբի հետ կապված պրոպագանդման կամ ավելի վատ պատճառներ կան, միայն ողջունում եմ: 
> Շատ կարևոր եմ համարում էն փաստը, որ դեպքի ժամանակ մարդիկ չեն եղել էտ ակումբում: Եթե մարդ մահանար, անկախ ամեն ինչից կդատապարտեի: Բնականաբար էտ ջահելների արարքը հակաօրինական ա, բայց եթե դա դիտարկենք որպես պայքար ինչ-որ շատ վատ բանի դեմ (խոսքս հոմոսեքսուալիզմին չի վերաբերվում, այլ դրա անվան տակ քողարկված տականքության մասին եմ ասում), ապա բնականաբար ոչ միայն արդարացնում եմ, այլ նաև ճիշտ եմ համարում արարքը:


Եղբայր, սրանից շատ չէ, դեռ 30 տարի առաջ, կոմունիստական հասարակարգի ժամանակ, դու սկի փողոցում իրաի ձեռ բռնած աղջիկ տղա չէիր կարա տեսնես, ուր մնաց համբուրվող: "В советском союзе нету секса" Բազմիցս լսած կլինես, բայց արխիվների համաձայն նման մարդիկ քողարկվել են, ընտնաիք են կազմել: Ինչ եղավ 30 տարիների ընթացքում, մի սերունդ փողվեց, ու մյուսը ընդունեց ազատությունն ու փողոցում համբուրվելը, տարբեր սեռերի մեջ, հիմա ինձ համոզի ու ապացուցի, որ փոխվող սերունդը, ու հենց էն երեխեն, ով դու վախում ես, որ փողոցում հաբուրվող տղաներ տեսնի, էդ երեխեն չի լինելու էդ ընդունողներից մեկը: :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Չամուսնացողների պառադներ կա՞ն: Չամուսնացողների իրավունքների պաշտպաններ կա՞ն: Չամուսնանալը որպես նորմալ երևույթ որևէ տեղ պրոպագանդվու՞մ է: Կներես, երևի չեմ նկատել, թե չէ, իհարկե, դրան նույնքան դեմ եմ, որքան միասեռականներին:


Ապեր, ես պառադները չեմ ողջունում, ճիշտն ասած, չնայած էդտեղ չողջունելու բան չկա:
Բայց հիմա դառնանք ուրիշ կողմից: Յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն ա չամուսնանալը: Որևէ պարտավորվածություն մենք չունենք: Իհարկե կան հանգամանքներ, որոնցից ելնելով չափազանց ցանկալի է ամուսնանալը, բայց իրականում ոչ մեկս նման պարտավարվածություն չունենք: Ու շատերը օգտվում են իրենց այդ չամուսնանալու իրավունքից (կամ էլ՝ չեն հաջողացնում): Սա էն ա, ինչ կա:

Եթե չամուսնացողների դեմ լիներ շարժում, եթե չամուսնացողներին դատապարտեին, եթե չամուսնացողներին պիտակեին ու հակաբնական անվանեին, եթե նրանց բացած ակումբները պայթեցնեին, եթե նրանց նկարները տարածեին ու ասեին «որտեղ տեսնեք, թքեք դեմքներին», ապա կունենայինք ոչ միայն չամուսնացողների պառադներ, այլև բազում այլ միջոցառումներ: Ու հավատա, ես կլինեի էդ երևույթի դեմ պայքարողներից մեկը: Ու հաստատ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանները կզբաղվեին նաև նրանց պաշտպանությամբ:

Ինչու՞ են մարդու իրավունքի պաշտպանները զբաղվում միասեռականների պաշտպանությամբ, նաև: Որովհետև ցավոք դեռ դրա կարիքը կա: Հասարակության ինչ-որ խմբեր դեռևս վտանգ են ներկայացնում այդ խմբի մարդկանց համար: Մարդու իրավունքի պաշտպանները զբաղվում են նաև մնացյալ խնդիրներով, մնացյալ խմբերով, ովքեր ունեն պաշտպանության կարիք, դա կլինեն քաղաքական հալածյալները, ազգային փոքրամասնությունները, վարչական մարմիններից տուժածները, թե այլոք, էական չէ: Բոլոր նրանց պաշտպանությամբ, ովքեր ունեն պաշտպանության կարիք:

Դու քո օրինակը բերել էիր «սերունդ չտալու» հիմնավորմամբ: Ես ընդամենը ցույց էի տալիս, որ դա դատարկագույն հիմնավորում է, որովհետև միայն իրենք չի, որ սերունդ չի տալիս, իսկ հաճախ իրենք սերունդ էլ են տալիս: Ու դրա համար ես զուտ սարկազմով քեզ առաջարկել էի պայքարել նաև չամուսնացողների դեմ: Ի դեպ, կարծեմ դու էլ ամուսնացած չես. արագացրու՛  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա անցնեմ բուն թեմային: 
> Ես ինձ իրավունք չեմ կարա վերապահեմ դատապարտել էտ փաբը այրվող խառնուրդով շիշ նետողներին, քանի որ չգիտեմ դրա իրական պատճառները: Էտ անող մարդկանց ֆաշիստ չեմ համարում, այլ վերաբերվում եմ որպես երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմ ունեցող ջահելների: Իսկ եթե դա արել են, քանի որ էտ փաբի հետ կապված պրոպագանդման կամ ավելի վատ պատճառներ կան, միայն ողջունում եմ: 
> Շատ կարևոր եմ համարում էն փաստը, որ դեպքի ժամանակ մարդիկ չեն եղել էտ ակումբում: Եթե մարդ մահանար, անկախ ամեն ինչից կդատապարտեի: Բնականաբար էտ ջահելների արարքը հակաօրինական ա, բայց եթե դա դիտարկենք որպես պայքար ինչ-որ շատ վատ բանի դեմ (խոսքս հոմոսեքսուալիզմին չի վերաբերվում, այլ դրա անվան տակ քողարկված տականքության մասին եմ ասում), ապա բնականաբար ոչ միայն արդարացնում եմ, այլ նաև ճիշտ եմ համարում արարքը:


Ապշել կարելի է: Ուրեմն եթե մարդ չի մահացել, կարելի ա: Իսկ էդ տղերքը ի՞նչ գիտեին, մարդ կա՞ր, թե՞ չէ:
Իսկ եթե մեծ պայթյուն լինե՞ր, որից ամբողջ շենքը տուժեր՝ բնակիչներով:

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դրդապատճառը, եթե տեղի է ունեցել հանցագործություն, առավել ևս այնպիսին, որը կարող էր մարդկային զոհերի պատճառ դառնար, այդ թվում այնպիսի մարդկանց, ովքեր որևէ կապ չունեին այրողի դրդապատճառների ու փաբի հետ:

Ապշել կարելի է: Ուստա Հրանտի հոդվածը դնեմ: Կարդացե՛ք, մտածե՛ք:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> *Օրենքի դեմ` միայն օրենքով*
> 
> Զարմանալի է, եթե ոչ` զարհուրելի, որ իրենց 1700-ամյա քրիստոնեությամբ հպարտացող հայաստանցիների մի զգալի մասի համար քրիստոնեական ողջ ուսմունքը սկսվում եւ ավարտվում է սեռական հարցերով: Ճիշտ է, հեչ չէի ուզում անդրադառնալ վերջին օրերին համացանցը «համացնցող» թեմային՝ DYI ակումբի պայթեցմանը, որովհետեւ դրանից արհեստական օրակարգի ուժեղ հոտ է փչում (հասարակության մի մասի վրդովմունքն ընտրակեղծիքներից եւ իշխանության ապաշնորհ քաղաքականությունից դեպի «սարսափազդու» փոքրամասնությունների թեման շեղել), բայց այլեւս չեմ կարող լռել՝ հաշվի առնելով հիմարաբանության այն աննախադեպ քանակը, որն արտահայտվում է այս ամենի շուրջ: Հիշեցնեմ, որ մի քանի օր առաջ մի խումբ երիտասարդներ պայթեցրել են երեւանյան ակումբներից մեկը, որը հաճախ են այցելում ոչ ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշման ներկայացուցիչներ: Խնդիրը, սակայն, դա չէ, այլ այն, որ հասարակության մի ստվար զանգված, այդ թվում` 2 քաղաքական ուժերի՝ Դաշնակցության եւ Հանրապետականի ներկայացուցիչներ Արծվիկ Մինասյանը եւ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը, հանդես են գալիս ակումբը պայթեցնողների արդարացման դիրքերից: Իբր, այդ արարքը ներգծվում է ազգային գաղափարաբանության մեջ եւ այլն: Պետք է շեշտել, որ այս հայտարարություններից հետո խնդիրն արդեն վաղուց սեռական փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքները չեն: Խնդիրը շատ ավելի կարեւոր է դառնում: Տեղի է ունեցել անօրինական գործողություն, ըստ էության` ահաբեկչություն: Բացարձակ կարեւոր չէ, թե ո՛ւմ նկատմամբ եւ ի՛նչ դրդապատճառներով: Կարեւոր է եւ այն էլ` չափից ավելի՛ կարեւոր, որ օրենքի որեւէ՛ խախտում չի կարող արդարացվել որեւէ՛ ամենաազնիվ դրդապատճառներով, իսկ առավել եւս` այնպիսի դրդապատճառներով, որոնք իրենց հերթին հակասում են ՀՀ օրենսդրությանը՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ Սահմանադրությունը արգելում է որեւէ ազգային, կրոնական, սեռական եւ այլ խտրականություն: Եթե հասարակության մի ստվար զանգվածը, առավել եւս` երկու խոշոր քաղաքական ուժերի ներկայացուցիչները, որոնցից մեկն իշխող ուժն է, հանդես են գալիս հակաօրինական դրդապատճառներով կատարված հակաօրինական գործողության արդարացման հայտարարությամբ, դա, առանց չափազանցության, պետության վերջն է: Պետք չէ մեծ խելք ունենալ` հասկանալու համար այս պա՛րզ, պարզագո՛ւյն, պարզունա՛կ ճշմարտությունը: Եթե կարելի է պայթեցնել մեկի ակումբը, որտեղ այցելող մարդկանց սեռական կողմնորոշումները դուրդ չեն գալիս, ուրեմն` ոչինչ չի խանգարում արդարացնել նույնատիպ գործողությունները ցանկացած ազգային, կրոնական, քաղաքական խմբի ներկայացուցչի, տո՛ թեկուզ պարզապես որեւէ մեկիս դուր չեկած անհատի նկատմամբ: Նույնասեռականները այլասերո՞ւմ են մեր հասարակությունը: Իսկ իմ կարծիքով` մեր հասարակությունը հազարապատիկ ավելի են այլասերում ընտրակաշառք բաժանողները, անարդար դատավորները, սուտասան գործիչները: Ի՞նչ կասեք, պարոնայք, եթե կոչ անեմ պայթեցնել նրանց գրասենյակները, տները, ավտոմեքենաները: Միտքը պետք է մինչեւ վերջ մտածվի, այլապես դա մի՛տք չէ, կարծի՛ք չէ, այլ` բարբաջանք: Անօրինականության արդարացումը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան` անիշխանականության կոչ: Իսկ ազգայինի եւ օրենքի հակադրությունը՝ առհասարակ որեւէ առողջ տրամաբանությունից դուրս է: Սիրելիներս, արդի բոլոր ազգերը կազմավորվել ու կազմավորվում են սահմանադրականության եւ օրինականության գաղափարների շուրջ: Այն, ինչ դուք կոչում եք ազգային, իրականում ոչ թե ազգային է, այլ ցեղախմբային: Հայաստանը հավետ կմնա աշխարհի ամենահետամնաց երկրների շարքում, եթե այսպես հասկացված ազգային գաղափարաբանությունը շարունակի գերիշխող լինել մեր գիտակցության մեջ: Նույն տիպի «ազգային»-ից ելնելով, օրինակ, Աֆրիկայի որոշ երկրներում՝ Թանզանիայում, Բուրունդիում, Կոնգոյում (նախկին Զաիրում) սպանում են ալբինոսներին, որովհետեւ այդպես է թելադրում նրանց «ազգային ավանդույթը»: Եւ հենց այդ պատճառով, որ այդ երկրներում այդպես էլ անցում չի կատարվել ցեղախմբային մտածողությունից դեպի սահմանադրական-ազգային, այդ երկրները մնում են հավետ այն, կներեք, ք*-ի մեջ, որում մնում են: Հիմա կասեք` մի րոպե, Հրանտ, բայց չէ՞ որ նույնասեռականությունը թեկուզեւ անօրինական չէ, բայց, շատերի կարծիքով, անբարոյականություն է: Համոզված եմ, որ ընթերցողներիս մեջ էլ քիչ չեն այդպես մտածող մարդիկ: Այդպես մտածելը, բնականաբար, յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն է, մանավանդ, գուցե շատերի համար նաեւ կրոնական համոզմունքներից է բխում: Շա՛տ լավ: Այստեղ միակ խնդիրն այն է, որ օրենքով չարգելվածի դեմ կարելի է եւ պետք է պայքարել միայն օրինական միջոցներով: Եթե դուր չի գալիս օրենքը, ուրեմն` կազմակերպվեք, պայքարեք օրենքի փոփոխության համար, ճնշում գործադրեք օրենսդիրների վրա, մանավանդ որ, ինչպես տեսնում եք, իշխող ուժի մեջ էլ առնվազն մեկ կողմնակից ունեք: Սա՛ է միակ ընդունելի տարբերակը, որը չի վնասում պետական եւ իրական ազգային շահերին: Այդպես էլ, ի դեպ, անում են աշխարհի ամենաազատ երկիր համարվող ԱՄՆ-ում, որտեղ բազմաթիվ նահանգներում մարդիկ օրինական միջոցներով պայքարում են նույնասեռականներին զանազան իրավունքներ տվող օրենքների դեմ եւ հաճախ հաջողության հասնում: Լավ են անում, թե վատ՝ դա լրիվ այլ հարց է: Բայց օրենքի խախտման արդարացումները հազարապատիկ ավելի մեծ մարտահրավեր են ճիշտ հասկացված ազգային անվտանգության տեսակետից, քան բոլոր նույնասեռականները միասին վերցրած, եթե ընդունենք, որ դրանք իրապես վտանգ են:
> 
> *Ուստա Հրանտ*


Աղբյուր՝ armtimes.com

----------

Quyr Qery (19.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ապեր, ես պառադները չեմ ողջունում, ճիշտն ասած, չնայած էդտեղ չողջունելու բան չկա:
> Բայց հիմա դառնանք ուրիշ կողմից: Յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն ա չամուսնանալը: Որևէ պարտավորվածություն մենք չունենք: Իհարկե կան հանգամանքներ, որոնցից ելնելով չափազանց ցանկալի է ամուսնանալը, բայց իրականում ոչ մեկս նման պարտավարվածություն չունենք: Ու շատերը օգտվում են իրենց այդ չամուսնանալու իրավունքից (կամ էլ՝ չեն հաջողացնում): Սա էն ա, ինչ կա:
> 
> Եթե չամուսնացողների դեմ լիներ շարժում, եթե չամուսնացողներին դատապարտեին, եթե չամուսնացողներին պիտակեին ու հակաբնական անվանեին, եթե նրանց բացած ակումբները պայթեցնեին, եթե նրանց նկարները տարածեին ու ասեին «որտեղ տեսնեք, թքեք դեմքներին», ապա կունենայինք ոչ միայն չամուսնացողների պառադներ, այլև բազում այլ միջոցառումներ: Ու հավատա, ես կլինեի էդ երևույթի դեմ պայքարողներից մեկը: Ու հաստատ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանները կզբաղվեին նաև նրանց պաշտպանությամբ:
> 
> Ինչու՞ են մարդու իրավունքի պաշտպանները զբաղվում միասեռականների պաշտպանությամբ, նաև: Որովհետև ցավոք դեռ դրա կարիքը կա: Հասարակության ինչ-որ խմբեր դեռևս վտանգ են ներկայացնում այդ խմբի մարդկանց համար: Մարդու իրավունքի պաշտպանները զբաղվում են նաև մնացյալ խնդիրներով, մնացյալ խմբերով, ովքեր ունեն պաշտպանության կարիք, դա կլինեն քաղաքական հալածյալները, ազգային փոքրամասնությունները, վարչական մարմիններից տուժածները, թե այլոք, էական չէ: Բոլոր նրանց պաշտպանությամբ, ովքեր ունեն պաշտպանության կարիք:
> 
> Դու քո օրինակը բերել էիր «սերունդ չտալու» հիմնավորմամբ: Ես ընդամենը ցույց էի տալիս, որ դա դատարկագույն հիմնավորում է, որովհետև միայն իրենք չի, որ սերունդ չի տալիս, իսկ հաճախ իրենք սերունդ էլ են տալիս: Ու դրա համար ես զուտ սարկազմով քեզ առաջարկել էի պայքարել նաև չամուսնացողների դեմ: Ի դեպ, կարծեմ դու էլ ամուսնացած չես. արագացրու՛


Չուկ ջան, արի այնուամենայնիվ առանձնացնենք երևույթը ու երևույթի պրոպագանդան: Ես ընդունում եմ առաջինը և չեմ ընդունում երկրորդը: Հիմա եթե մարդը գոմիկ է, չբեր է, և այլն, ինչ անենք, այդպես է ստացվել: Դա նույնիսկ լավ է, որ այդ մարդիկ սերունդ չեն տալիս, բնական ընտրություն է տեղի ունենում: Սակայն մեծագույն սխալ է երևույթի պրոպագանդան, որի արդյունքում նորմալ մարդիկ են սկսում սերունդ չտալ: Ես դեմ եմ միասեռականներին հետապնդող օրենքին, բայց կողմ եմ դրանց պառադները արգելելուն և այլ տիպի պրոպագանդային: Հույս ունեմ` հասկանալի է իմ տեսակետը:

P.S. Ճիշտ ես, ես դեռ ամուսնացած չեմ: Արագացնելու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում: Ամուսնանալու օպտիմալ տարիքը արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է:

----------

Tig (20.05.2012)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Եղբայր, սրանից շատ չէ, դեռ 30 տարի առաջ, կոմունիստական հասարակարգի ժամանակ, դու սկի փողոցում իրաի ձեռ բռնած աղջիկ տղա չէիր կարա տեսնես, ուր մնաց համբուրվող: "В советском союзе нету секса" Բազմիցս լսած կլինես, բայց արխիվների համաձայն նման մարդիկ քողարկվել են, ընտնաիք են կազմել: Ինչ եղավ 30 տարիների ընթացքում, մի սերունդ փողվեց, ու մյուսը ընդունեց ազատությունն ու փողոցում համբուրվելը, տարբեր սեռերի մեջ, հիմա ինձ համոզի ու ապացուցի, որ փոխվող սերունդը, ու հենց էն երեխեն, ով դու վախում ես, որ փողոցում հաբուրվող տղաներ տեսնի, էդ երեխեն չի լինելու էդ ընդունողներից մեկը:


Չեմ կարա համոզեմ, որովհետև չգիտեմ ինչ կլինի:
Ես իմ էսօրվա դիրքորոշումն եմ ասում:
Համասեռամոլության պրոպագանդման մեջ էնքան բացասական բան կա, որ նույնիսկ անիմաստ ա դա մանրամասնել:
Ուղղակի էսքան լիքը առաջադեմ մտածելակերպով մարդկանց վրա եմ զարմանում, որ դատապարտում են ջահելների առանց խորքային պատճառները իմանալու: 
Դրա իրական պատճառները ես էլ չգիտեմ, ինձ իզուր չհարցնեք:
Գեյերին սրբացնելու ցանկություններ ունեցող ու իրանց խիստ առաջադեմ համարող մարդիկ թող մի քիչ էլ երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմին լոյալ վերաբերվեն, գոնե նրա համար, որ բոլորն են էդ երիտասարդական տարիքային հոգեվիճակը ունեցել:

----------

հովարս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղղակի էսքան լիքը առաջադեմ մտածելակերպով մարդկանց վրա եմ զարմանում, որ դատապարտում են ջահելների առանց խորքային պատճառները իմանալու: 
> ...
> Գեյերին սրբացնելու ցանկություններ ունեցող ու իրանց խիստ առաջադեմ համարող մարդիկ թող մի քիչ էլ երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմին լոյալ վերաբերվեն, գոնե նրա համար, որ բոլորն են էդ երիտասարդական տարիքային հոգեվիճակը ունեցել:


Նախ ոչ մեկը չի սրբացնում, բայց դա թողնենք:
Երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմը չի կարող առիթ լինել հանցագործություն կատարելու կամ արված հանցագործությունը արդարացնելու համար:

Երկու հապճեմ օրինակ.
Հայ տղամարդը բռնաբարում է իր ոխերիմ թշնամի ադրբեջանցու 7ամյա աղջկան: Արդարացնե՞մ:
Երիտասարդ մաքսիմալիստը պայթեցնում է դատարանի շենքը, որտեղ դատում են մանկապիղծ Սերոբ Տեր-Պողոսյանին, զոհվում է մի քանի հարյուր մարդ: Արդարացնե՞մ:


Բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում փաբի տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշումը, մարդկային տիպը, տեսակը: Բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում պայթացնող մաքսիմալիստի դրդապատճառները (որոնք, ի դեպ, իմ իմանալով աղերս չունեն տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ, բայց դա քննության ավարտից հետո): Կա իրողություն՝ կատարվել է հանցագործություն: Ցանկացած արդարացման փորձ նախադեպ է այլ հանցագործությունների համար: Վերջակե՛տ:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Ուլուանա (01.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Ապշել կարելի է: Ուրեմն եթե մարդ չի մահացել, կարելի ա: Իսկ էդ տղերքը ի՞նչ գիտեին, մարդ կա՞ր, թե՞ չէ:
> Իսկ եթե մեծ պայթյուն լինե՞ր, որից ամբողջ շենքը տուժեր՝ բնակիչներով:
> 
> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դրդապատճառը, եթե տեղի է ունեցել հանցագործություն, առավել ևս այնպիսին, որը կարող էր մարդկային զոհերի պատճառ դառնար, այդ թվում այնպիսի մարդկանց, ովքեր որևէ կապ չունեին այրողի դրդապատճառների ու փաբի հետ:
> 
> Ապշել կարելի է: Ուստա Հրանտի հոդվածը դնեմ: Կարդացե՛ք, մտածե՛ք:



Չուկ, շատ լավ գիտես, որ "պայքար" ասածը համարյա անհնար ա միայն օրինական դաշտում կազմակերպել:
Դու չգիտես ու տեղյակ չես զոհեր ու հրդեհ չլինելու հարցը իսկապես հաշվարկված էր, թե չէ: Իսկ եթե չգիտես ուրեմն մի ասա կարար էս լիներ, էն լիներ...
Ժամանակին շատ հայրենասերներ, որոնց շարքերում նաև քո շատ սիրելի Լևոնը, իրանց պայքարը չէին կարող միայն այդ ժամանակահատվածի օրինական դաշտում կազմակերպեին,
բայց դա իրանց չկանգնեցրեց: 
Հնդկաստանում էլ աղը համարվում էր անգլիացիների մենաշնորհը ու հնդիկները մասայական օրինազանցություններով պայքարեցին դրա դեմ:
ԷԼ չթվարկեմ...

----------

հովարս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Նախ ոչ մեկը չի սրբացնում, բայց դա թողնենք:
> Երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմը չի կարող առիթ լինել հանցագործություն կատարելու կամ արված հանցագործությունը արդարացնելու համար:
> 
> Երկու հապճեմ օրինակ.
> Հայ տղամարդը բռնաբարում է իր ոխերիմ թշնամի ադրբեջանցու 7ամյա աղջկան: Արդարացնե՞մ:
> Երիտասարդ մաքսիմալիստը պայթեցնում է դատարանի շենքը, որտեղ դատում են մանկապիղծ Սերոբ Տեր-Պողոսյանին, զոհվում է մի քանի հարյուր մարդ: Արդարացնե՞մ:
> 
> 
> Բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում փաբի տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշումը, մարդկային տիպը, տեսակը: Բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում պայթացնող մաքսիմալիստի դրդապատճառները (որոնք, ի դեպ, իմ իմանալով աղերս չունեն տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշման հետ, բայց դա քննության ավարտից հետո): Կա իրողություն՝ կատարվել է հանցագործություն: Ցանկացած արդարացման փորձ նախադեպ է այլ հանցագործությունների համար: Վերջակե՛տ:


Չուկ անտեղի են օրինակներդ, որովհետև նախ զոհեր չի եղել, հետո դու չգիտես դա հաշվարկված ա եղել թե չէ:
Համ էլ ես արդեն գրել եմ, որ ինքս էլ կդատապարտեի, եթե զոհեր ու տուժածներ եղած լինեին:

----------


## Հայկօ

Մի քանի օր ա՝ կարդում եմ էս թեման. ահավոր սխալ ուղղությամբ են զարգանում քննարկումները:

----------

Chuk (19.05.2012), Freeman (19.05.2012), keyboard (19.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Մարկ, ախպոր պես, էս ինչ թազա հեքիաթի սկիզբ ես դնում՝ հաշվարկված ու եսիմ ինչ:
Հա, միլիմետր առ միլիմետր հաշվարկել էր, սկզբից էս սեղանն ա վառվելու, հետո էս աթոռը, սենց սիրունի մեջ ճարպիկ շարժումով կրակը շրջանցելու ա գազի խողովակը, հաջորդ հանգրվանը թարեքին դրված գիրքն ա, որից հետո կտրուկ շարժումով թեքվելու ա դեպի հաջորդ սեղանը...

Ապեր լուրջ խնդալու ա, մի շարունակի էդ թեման  :Wink: 

Մնացածի պահով էլ արդեն ասել եմ. հուսով եմ, որ կմտածես ասածներիս մասին:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), Mark Pauler (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Մարկ, ախպոր պես, էս ինչ թազա հեքիաթի սկիզբ ես դնում՝ հաշվարկված ու եսիմ ինչ:
> Հա, միլիմետր առ միլիմետր հաշվարկել էր, սկզբից էս սեղանն ա վառվելու, հետո էս աթոռը, սենց սիրունի մեջ ճարպիկ շարժումով կրակը շրջանցելու ա գազի խողովակը, հաջորդ հանգրվանը թարեքին դրված գիրքն ա, որից հետո կտրուկ շարժումով թեքվելու ա դեպի հաջորդ սեղանը...
> 
> Ապեր լուրջ խնդալու ա, մի շարունակի էդ թեման 
> 
> Մնացածի պահով էլ արդեն ասել եմ. հուսով եմ, որ կմտածես ասածներիս մասին:


Շնորհակալությունը պատահաբար սեղմեցի  :Jpit: 
Էս գրառմանդ համար քեզանից շնորհակալ լինելու բան չկար :

Ընենց տպավորություն ա, որ եթե մի բան քո պատկերացումների սահմններից դուրս ա, ուրեմն անհնար ա:
Կարծիքս էլի կրկնեմ` չեմ արդարացնում, բայց չեմ էլ դատապարտի, քանի որ պատճառները չգիտեմ:

Անիմաստ գործ ա դատապարտել մարդկանց առանց պատճառները իմանալու:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա կրակին ու պայթյունին (չնայած եղածը պայթյուն համարելը սխալ ա), ապա ասեմ իմանաս,  դա վերահսկելի ա, ուղղակի դու չես ուզում դա ընդունես:

Դու ինձ էն ասա` դա հաստատ լուրջ կազմակերպված ակցիայա եղել, թե ինչ-որ ջահելներ լակոտություն են արել???
Չնայած համոզված եմ լրագրողական բամբասանքից ավելին չգիտես:

----------

fanaid (15.07.2012), Գեա (19.05.2012), հովարս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Կարծիքս չգրեցի  :Smile:  թեմայում մի քանի քննարկումներ են գնում, դրանց վերաբերյալ մտածում եմ`

1.ԻՄՀԿ համասեռամոլությունը հիվանդություն ա կամ նորմայից շեղում` ըստ Առողջապահության Համաշխարհային Կազմակերպության նորմերին չհամապատասխանելը դեռ հիվանդություն չի:

2.Փաբը վառողները հանցագործներ են ու պետք ա պատժվեն դրա համար, անկախ իրենց շարժառիթներից, կարծում եմ այստեղ ոչ մի քննարկելու բան չկա:

3. Համասեռամոլությունը պրոպագանդելը հիմարություն եմ համարում, ոնց որ հիմարություն եմ համարում մանուշակագույն լինզաների պրոպագանդան, բայց կողմ եմ հասարակությանն ավելի հանդուրժող դարձնելու փորձերին:

4. Ֆրանսիայում ցեղասպանությունը ժխտելը քրեականացնող օրենքը համարում եմ մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում, համարժեք վհուկների որսին:

5. Տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում ծայրահեղ հոմոֆոբների և հոմոֆոբոֆոբների միջև:

6. Չգիտեմ Մալևիչի քառակուսիների իմաստը

Հ.Գ.  Սիրեցեք զմիմեանց :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2012), Arpine (20.05.2012), Chuk (19.05.2012), keyboard (19.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012), Աթեիստ (19.05.2012), Արէա (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալությունը պատահաբար սեղմեցի 
> Էս գրառմանդ համար քեզանից շնորհակալ լինելու բան չկար :
> 
> Ընենց տպավորություն ա, որ եթե մի բան քո պատկերացումների սահմններից դուրս ա, ուրեմն անհնար ա:
> Կարծիքս էլի կրկնեմ` չեմ արդարացնում, բայց չեմ էլ դատապարտի, քանի որ պատճառները չգիտեմ:
> 
> Անիմաստ գործ ա դատապարտել մարդկանց առանց պատճառները իմանալու:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա կրակին ու պայթյունին (չնայած եղածը պայթյուն համարելը սխալ ա), ապա ասեմ իմանաս,  դա վերահսկելի ա, ուղղակի դու չես ուզում դա ընդունես:
> ...


Հանցագործությունը դատապարտելի ա՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից:

Դու կարող ես կրակի վերահսկողության մասին քո վարկածին հավատաս:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.05.2012)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Հանցագործությունը դատապարտելի ա՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից:
> 
> Դու կարող ես կրակի վերահսկողության մասին քո վարկածին հավատաս:


Չուկ, բա որ վերջում պարզվի էս սաղ շուխուրը Ծոմակն ա կազմակերպել գովազդի համար  :LOL: 
Դու գիտես չէ, մեր երկրում հետաքննությունները շատ մաքուր ու անկաշառ են լինում  :Jpit: 

Էնպես որ մի շտապի էդ ջահելներին հանցագործ ասել:


....
Ժող, ով գիտի իրականում էդ պայթյունի իրական դրդապատճառը?
Ախր մի շտապեք էտ ջահելներին ցցի հանել: 
Կարողա էս ամենի տակ իսկապես լիքը հարցեր կան թաքնված:

----------

Գեա (19.05.2012), հովարս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Elmo

Մի խումբ յանիմ ազգային արժեքների պաշտպանների եկել ու հարձակվել են նրանց վրա ում վրա որ ուժները պատում ա: Մանավանդ որ իշխանությունները մեջքներին կանգնած են, լիքը ազգայնականներ են ի հայտ գալիս: Բայց էդ ազգային արժեքների պաշտպաններին գնաս ասես որ փարվանայում էսօր գեյ փարթի ա լինելու,  առռը հա թե մեկը ռիսկ կանի հելնի գա փարվանան վառելու: Դէ ո՞նց կարելի ա, բա որ ախռանան բենզինով լիքը շիշը վեկալի ու մտցնի...: 

Էս դեպքը մեկին մեկ ադրբեջանական ֆիլմերի փառատոնի բոյկոտն ա հիշեցնում, երբ մարդիկ հելել էին որ ֆիզիկապես Վանյանին ծեծելով ազերիներից հայրենիքը պաշտպանեն:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012), VisTolog (19.05.2012), Արէա (19.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, բա որ վերջում պարզվի էս սաղ շուխուրը Ծոմակն ա կազմակերպել գովազդի համար 
> Դու գիտես չէ, մեր երկրում հետաքննությունները շատ մաքուր ու անկաշառ են լինում 
> 
> Էնպես որ մի շտապի էդ ջահելներին հանցագործ ասել:
> 
> 
> ....
> Ժող, ով գիտի իրականում էդ պայթյունի իրական դրդապատճառը?
> Ախր մի շտապեք էտ ջահելներին ցցի հանել: 
> Կարողա էս ամենի տակ իսկապես լիքը հարցեր կան թաքնված:


Եթե պարզվի, որ Ծոմակն ա կազմակերպել՝ իր գովազդի համար, կպահանջեմ Ծոմակին դատապարտել, կգրեմ իրա դեմ:

Խնդիրը էդ ջահելներին ցցի հանելը չի՝ այլ հանցագործությունը դատապարտելը: Անկախ նրանից, թե ովքեր են հանցագործություն անողները, հնարավոր պատվիրատուները, հանցագործության դրդապատճառները: Այս թեմայում գրեթե բացակայում է այդ ջահելների անուները: Կա պահանջ՝ դատապարտել հանցագործությունը: Կա կոչ՝ չարդարացնել հանցագործությունը:

Հանցագործության իրական պատճառները, իրական կազմակերպիչը, իրական կատարողը  կարող են պարզվել միայն արդար դատաքննության ժամանակ: Բայց անկախ այդ դատաքննությունից, անկախ իրական դրդապատճառներից, անկախ իրական կատարողից ու հնարավոր իրական կազմակերպչից կա ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, որ կատարվել է ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, որը միանշանակ պետք է դատապարտվի:

----------

keyboard (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (19.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էս դեպքը մեկին մեկ ադրբեջանական ֆիլմերի փառատոնի բոյկոտն ա հիշեցնում


Բայան  :Smile: 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...=1#post2344415

----------

Elmo (19.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, փաստորեն էս թեմայում քո տված բոլոր կռիվները հանուն հայ բիսեքսուալ տղամարդկանց հոգու փրկության համար ա:  Իսկ միգուցե թողնես, որ իրե՞նք որոշեն, թե իրենք իրենց նախընտրած կնոջ կողքին են նախընտրում երջանիկ լինել, թե՞ տղամարդու: Մի տեսակ սա ոչ իմ գործն ա, ոչ էլ քո, ոչ էլ մեկ ուրիշինը


Ինչ ա նշանակում որոշել? Դա որոշելով ա Ռուֆուս??? Կարելի ա իմանալ դու երբ ես որոշել? Ես հիշում եմ, որ արդեն չորս տարեկան հասակում սիրահարված էի Ալեն Դելոնին, մինչեւ հիմա լավ հիշում եմ թե ինչ սուր զգացողություններ ունեի, էտ տարիքում ինչ ուժեղ սեր էի զգում, դու գտնում ես, որ սեռական կողմնորոշումը մարդու ընտրության հարց ա?

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե դու դեմ ես սահմանափակումներին, ապա քո պայքարը պետք է լինի իրավական հարթությունում, օրենքների դեմ: Եթե մենք ունենք սահմանադրությունը, որն ընդունված ա հանրաքվեով, ու քո դեմ լինելը հակասում ա դրան, դու պետք ա համակերպվես, կամ էլ պայքար տանես այդ սահմանադրության դեմ: Այլ տարբերակ գոյություն չունի:


էտ օրենքի ու իրավականության տեսակետից, դու ու ոչ մեկն էլ իրավունք չունի ասելու որ հարցանք է կատարվել, մինչև դատարանի դահլիճում դա չապացուցվի; կարող ա պատահի դժբախտ պատահար ա եղել, կամ Ծոմակը մոռացել ա իրա սիգարետը հանգցնի, կամ նման 1000 կարողա...
ու ընդամենը կարող ես ասել փաստը, որ վառվել է, կրակ է եղել, ... ու հանգցրել են, կամ չեն հանգցրել...

իսկ եթե ասում ես կարծիքդ որ "քո, կամ Պողոսի կարծիքով սա ակցիա է գոմիկների դեմ", ապա դիմացինն էլ իրավունք ունի ասելու իրա կարծիքը, որ ասենք "իրա կամ Պետրոսի կարծիքով էս ամենը օգտագործվեղ փայլուն ձևի գոմիկությունը պրոպագանդելու ու առնվազն նրանց ավելի մեծ ազատության աստիճան շնորհելու համար, ու չի բացառվում որ հենց իրանք էլ դա կազմակերպել ե, մի քանի լակոտի մի քանի կոպեկ փող են տվել ու սենց պրովակացիա կազմակերպել իրանց ռեկլամելու, պետրոսական հեռուստաեթերում հայտվելու համար" 

տո էլ Ծոմակը ով էր Հայաստանի ու ընդանրապես հայերի մասշտաբով? որ իրա մասին սենց շուխուռ հելներ

----------

Գեա (19.05.2012), հովարս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> իսկ եթե ասում ես կարծիքդ որ "քո, կամ Պողոսի կարծիքով սա ակցիա է գոմիկների դեմ", ապա դիմացինն էլ իրավունք ունի ասելու իրա կարծիքը, որ ասենք "իրա կամ Պետրոսի կարծիքով էս ամենը օգտագործվեղ փայլուն ձևի *գոմիկությունը պրոպագանդելո*ւ ու առնվազն նրանց ավելի մեծ ազատության աստիճան շնորհելու համար, ու չի բացառվում որ հենց իրանք էլ դա կազմակերպել ե, մի քանի լակոտի մի քանի կոպեկ փող են տվել ու սենց պրովակացիա կազմակերպել իրանց ռեկլամելու, պետրոսական հեռուստաեթերում հայտվելու համար" 
> 
> տո էլ Ծոմակը ով էր Հայաստանի ու ընդանրապես հայերի մասշտաբով? որ իրա մասին սենց շուխուռ հելներ


Ախր ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ ա նշանակում գոմիկությունը պրոպագանդել, եկեք իրերը ճիշտ անուններով կոչենք, ամեն ինչ սարքում ենք շիլա շփոթ դրա համար էլ էսքան հակասական մոտեցումներ են առաջանում:

Հոմոսեքսուալ ծնվում են: Պայքարը գոմիկության դեմ չի, պայքարը միասեռ սիրո  ազատ դրսեւորումների դեմ ա, քանի որ միասեռ սիրո ազատ դրսեւորումները կարող են նպաստել բիսեքսուալիզմի տարածմանը, այսինքն այլասերության տարածմանը, այլ ոչ թե գոմիկության տարածմանը:

Ու էտ փաբը պայթացնողները հաստատ իրանք էլ են համոզված, որ պայքարում են գոմիկության դեմ: Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի պայքարել գոմիկության դեմ, դա առնվազն կնշանակի պայքարել Աստծո դեմ: 

Էս ամբողջ թյուրիմացությունը նրանից ա, որ բոլոր հասկացությունները խառնում են սարքում են շիլա շփոթ ու մատուցում մեկ անվան տակ: 

Գոմիկությունը ուրիշ բան ա, բիսեքսուալությունը ու այլասերվածությունը լրիվ ուրիշ բան:

----------


## ivy

Էս թեման արդեն ուղիղ և հաստատուն քայլերով մոտենում ա մառազմին:

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), Freeman (19.05.2012), impression (19.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևի:
> 
> Իրականություն: Ինչ-որ անձեր ինչ-որ պատճառով այրել են ինչ-որ մեկի սեփականությունը: 
> *Ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ արձագանքում է այդ դեպքին ու դատապարտում: Եթե իհարկե իմանում է դրա մասին:
> *
> Այս դեպքի մասին իմացվում է, որովհետև հայտվնում են ինչ-որ խմբեր ու ուզում են շահել հասարակության համակրանքը՝ նման դեպքերում սեփականության դեմ ոտնձգությունների դեպքում, որովհետև սեփականատերը ունի որոշակի հակումներ, որոնք իրենց հակումներին դուր չեն գալիս: Այո՛, հավայի շուխուռ է լինում, որը տարածվում է նաև էն պատճառով, որ օրինակ իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ Շարմազանովը հստակ դիրքորոշմամբ է հանդես գալիս, որը ՀԱԿԱՍՈՒՄ է ՕՐԵՆՔԻՆ, ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ: Սա ընդամենը օրինակ էր, Շարմազանովը միակը չի: 
> 
> *Ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ ընդվզում է նման մեկնաբանությունների դեմ, որովհետև դա ՀԱԿԱՍՈՒՄ է ՕՐԵՆՔԻՆ, ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ:
> *
> ...


Ինչ խոսք, ինչ խոսք: Ես էլ եմ դատապարտում կատարված հանգագործությունը: Թող դատապարտվի՛ այս հանցագործությունը՝ ամե՛ն: 

Կարծում եմ, ինչպես էմոների թեման, ինչպես ադրբեջանական ֆիլմերի փառատոնի թեման, կամ գոմիկների թեման, այնպես էլ այս թեման հաջողությամբ գմփցվում է երկու ծայրահեղական կողմերի համատեղ ջանքերով, սկզբից այնպես է ստացում, որ իբր թե դեմոկրատները ներկայացնում են իրենց չտեսնված հանդուրժողական հայացքները տարբեր տեսակի փոքրամասնությունների ու տարօրինակությունների նկատմամբ, որը ակամա փոքրամասնությունների գովազդ է դառնում, հետո երբ անմիջական շահն ու փոխհարաբերություններն են բացահայտվում, ապա դեմոկրատները կտրուկ դատապարտում են կատարված հանցագործությունը և մոռանում են օրիգինալ ու ոչ շաբլոն հայացքների մասին: Իսկ սկիզբմն այնքան ռոմանտիկ էր... 
Չուկ, իսկ դու ե՞րբ ես պատրաստվում դատապարտել վերջերս կեղծված ընտրությունները...

----------

Tig (20.05.2012), հովարս (22.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ախր ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ ա նշանակում գոմիկությունը պրոպագանդել, եկեք իրերը ճիշտ անուններով կոչենք, ամեն ինչ սարքում ենք շիլա շփոթ դրա համար էլ էսքան հակասական մոտեցումներ են առաջանում:
> 
> Հոմոսեքսուալ ծնվում են: Պայքարը գոմիկության դեմ չի, պայքարը միասեռ սիրո  ազատ դրսեւորումների դեմ ա, քանի որ միասեռ սիրո ազատ դրսեւորումները կարող են նպաստել բիսեքսուալիզմի տարածմանը, այսինքն այլասերության տարածմանը, այլ ոչ թե գոմիկության տարածմանը:
> 
> Ու էտ փաբը պայթացնողները հաստատ իրանք էլ են համոզված, որ պայքարում են գոմիկության դեմ: Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի պայքարել գոմիկության դեմ, դա առնվազն կնշանակի պայքարել Աստծո դեմ: 
> 
> Էս ամբողջ թյուրիմացությունը նրանից ա, որ բոլոր հասկացությունները խառնում են սարքում են շիլա շփոթ ու մատուցում մեկ անվան տակ: 
> 
> Գոմիկությունը ուրիշ բան ա, բիսեքսուալությունը ու այլասերվածությունը լրիվ ուրիշ բան:


նախ, դրանք լրիվը հիմա աշխարհում մի միության մեջ են, մի հատ մեծ ու բավականին կազմակերպված, ֆինանսապես հզոր, կորպորացիաներ ու  պալիտիկներ առած մի մեծ կազմակերպություն է; աշխարհուն նրանք բավականին ինտենսիվ հաղորդակցվում են ու մեկը մեկին մեծապես օժանդակում;

հիմա գոմիկների մասին; նրանք իհարկե հիվանդ մարդիկ են, որոնց կարելի է բուժել; նրանց մեջ կան մեծ կուլտուրայի կրողներ, որոնք գիտակցում են իրանց հիվանդ լինելու մասին;
հիմա, քանի որ կա կազմակերպություն, ապա այդ կազմակերպությունը ունի բոլոր կուսակությունների  էությունը; գտնվում են որոշները, որոնք սկսում են մանիպոլացիաներ անել այդ կազմակերպության հետ; իսկ քանի որ գոմիկների դեպքում նրանք կատարյալ փոքրամասնություն են, ապա նրանք տարբեր գրավիչ մեթոդներով լիքը անկազմակերպ, անողնաշար մարդկանց դարձնում են իրանց նման ու մտցնում իրանց շարքերը; ու գեյ պառադները այդ ամենի երևացող մասն է, որտեղ իրանք այդ անողնաշաորների նաև ցույց են տալիս իրանց հզորություն, ֆինասական ուժ ու նաև թե ինչպիսի երևաելի  արդիկ են իրենց հետ...
այնպես որ գեյական են նաև ըստ էության անողնաշարավոր, սակայն բնականից նորմալ մարդիկ .. լիքը...

այնպես որ կարծում եմ մոտավոր հասկացար, թե ինչ է նշանակում գեյական պրոպագանդան; 
նուն ձևի ֆաշիստերը իրանց են պրոպագանդում, ցուցադրելով իրանց ուժը ու հզորությունը;

----------


## Չամիչ

> հիմա գոմիկների մասին; նրանք իհարկե հիվանդ մարդիկ են, որոնց կարելի է բուժել; նրանց մեջ կան մեծ կուլտուրայի կրողներ, որոնք գիտակցում են իրանց հիվանդ լինելու մասին;
> 
> ;


Քեզ որտեղից նման տեղեկություն թե հոմոսեքսուալները հիվանդ են? չկա նման բան dvgray ջան: Ի ծնե, նրանց սեռական կողմնորոշումը պայմանավորված ա ուղեղի աշխատանքով, ես դա լսել եմ բազմաթիվ անգամ, բազմաթիվ մասնագետներից: Ոչ ոք չի կարող բուժել, եւ ուղեղին ստիպել, որ այլ կերպ աշխատի: Էսքան ժամանակ հոմոսեքսուալությունը ոչ ոք չի բուժել ու չի էլ կարող բուժել, քանի որ դա հիվանդություն չի, դա մարդու տեսակ ա: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա թե նրանք բոլորը նույն միության մեջ են, տեղյակ չէի: Այնուամենայնիվ, պետք չէ ամեն ինչ խառնել իրար ու մեկ ափսեի մեջ մատուցել: Պայքարը գոմիկների դեմ չի, պայքարը բիսեքսուալություն կոչված այլանդակության դեմ ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Պայքարը գոմիկների դեմ չի, պայքարը բիսեքսուալություն կոչված այլանդակության դեմ ա:


Վայ, բա ես գիտեի՝ պայքարը փաբը պայթեցրած անձանց հանցագործության դեմ  ա:
Էս ինչ հետ եմ ընկել իրադարձություններից:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Պայթացնողների դեմ կարիք չկա պայքարել, նրանք, էտ քայլին գնացել են, համոզված եմ,  պատրաստ լինելով պատիժ կրելու

----------

Vge (20.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Պայթացնողների դեմ կարիք չկա պայքարել, նրանք, էտ քայլին գնացել են, համոզված եմ,  պատրաստ լինելով պատիժ կրելու


Գուցե մեկ-մեկ կարդաս մինչև պատասխանելը, Չամիչ:
Ես գրել էի՝ *հանցագործության* դեմ, ոչ թե պայթացնողների:
Ինչ լավ ա, որ դու խալխի փոխարեն տենց համոզված ես: Մենակ ափսոս, որ դաշնակ Արծվիկ Մինասյանը քո հետ դա չի կիսել:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.05.2012)

----------


## erexa

> Քեզ որտեղից նման տեղեկություն թե հոմոսեքսուալները հիվանդ են? չկա նման բան dvgray ջան: Ի ծնե, նրանց սեռական կողմնորոշումը պայմանավորված ա ուղեղի աշխատանքով, ես դա լսել եմ բազմաթիվ անգամ, բազմաթիվ մասնագետներից: Ոչ ոք չի կարող բուժել, եւ ուղեղին ստիպել, որ այլ կերպ աշխատի: Էսքան ժամանակ հոմոսեքսուալությունը ոչ ոք չի բուժել ու չի էլ կարող բուժել, քանի որ դա հիվանդություն չի, դա մարդու տեսակ ա: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա թե նրանք բոլորը նույն միության մեջ են, տեղյակ չէի: Այնուամենայնիվ, պետք չէ ամեն ինչ խառնել իրար ու մեկ ափսեի մեջ մատուցել: Պայքարը գոմիկների դեմ չի, պայքարը բիսեքսուալություն կոչված այլանդակության դեմ ա:


Չամիչ ջան, հետաքրքիր մտածելակերպ ունես: Էդ ինչու՞ հոմոսեքսուալությունը այլանդակություն չե՞ս համարում, բայց բիսեքսուալությունը այլանդակություն ես համարում:  :Think:  Մարդիկ եթե հոմոսեքսուալ են ծնվում,  ծնվում են նաև բիսեքսուալ: Պարզապես բիսեքսուալները հստակ չգիտեն, որ սեռն է իրենց ավելի շատ գրավում:

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), Freeman (20.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Շատ լավ ա, պայքարի ինչ համար ուզում ես,  իմ պայքարն էլ Ծոմակի դեմ չի, արդեն բազմաթիվ անգամ նշեցի, պայքարս -  *այլասերության տարածմանը նպաստող միասեռական սիրո վարքային ազատ դրսեվորումների դեմ ա*

----------


## Նետ

> Շատ լավ ա, պայքարի ինչ համար ուզում ես,  իմ պայքարն էլ Ծոմակի դեմ չի, արդեն բազմաթիվ անգամ նշեցի, պայքարս -  *այլասերության տարածմանը նպաստող միասեռական սիրո վարքային ազատ դրսեվորումների դեմ ա*


Փաստորեն գողին դատելը սխալ է. պետք է դատել *գողությանը*։ :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուֆ, էս թեման իրոք որ մառազմի ա վերածվել:

Ժողովու՜րդ, սիրեք զմիմյանց, անկախ նրանից, թե ձեր դիմացինը տղա է, թե աղջիկ, սիրո մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, իսկ ատելության մեջ՝ կա' 

 :Kiss: 

Ես գնացի էս թեմայից:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, կարողա պաշտպանվելու ընթացքում մատաղ էլ անեմ. լավ մտածի՝ ով ա զոհ


Լրիվ հասկանում եմ տրամաբանությունը, D.I.Y - ը նույն տրամաբանությամբ են պայթեցրել:

----------


## dvgray

> Լրիվ հասկանում եմ տրամաբանությունը, D.I.Y - ը նույն տրամաբանությամբ են պայթեցրել:


իսկ որտեղից գիտես պայթեցման տրամաբանությունը? Ծոմակից? Չուկից? Պետրոսից կենտորնի?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այն մարդիկ, որոնք դեռ չեն կորցրել բնությունից օժտված գոյությունը, անվտանգությունը պաշտպանելու բնազդը, Աստծուց օժտված բանականությունը, ինպես նաև զավադսկոյ ծակերը։


Դե ասա քո լիստի մեջ եղած բոլոր մարդիկ էլ նորմալ են. իսկ այ խալխի զավացկոյ ծակերն արի թողնենք ծակի տերերին, սիրուն չի որ մարդիկ քիթները խոթում են ուրիշի անձնական ծակերը… 

Ծոմակի ծակը պետք ա թողնել Ծոմակին

----------

Artgeo (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Գալաթեա (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> իսկ որտեղից գիտես պայթեցման տրամաբանությունը? Ծոմակից? Չուկից? Պետրոսից կենտորնի?


Դու գիտե՞ս: Արդեն երկրորդ տասնյալ էջն ա արդարացնում ես:

----------


## dvgray

> Քեզ որտեղից նման տեղեկություն թե հոմոսեքսուալները հիվանդ են? չկա նման բան dvgray ջան: Ի ծնե, նրանց սեռական կողմնորոշումը պայմանավորված ա ուղեղի աշխատանքով, ես դա լսել եմ բազմաթիվ անգամ, բազմաթիվ մասնագետներից: Ոչ ոք չի կարող բուժել, եւ ուղեղին ստիպել, որ այլ կերպ աշխատի: Էսքան ժամանակ հոմոսեքսուալությունը ոչ ոք չի բուժել ու չի էլ կարող բուժել, քանի որ դա հիվանդություն չի, դա մարդու տեսակ ա: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա թե նրանք բոլորը նույն միության մեջ են, տեղյակ չէի: Այնուամենայնիվ, պետք չէ ամեն ինչ խառնել իրար ու մեկ ափսեի մեջ մատուցել: Պայքարը գոմիկների դեմ չի, պայքարը բիսեքսուալություն կոչված այլանդակության դեմ ա:


էտ "բազմաթիվ  մասնագետներտ', որոնք որ համարում են որ գոմիկությւոնը հիվանդություն չէ, ԻՄ համար ՀԻՄԱՆԿԱՆՈՒՄ ծախու ապուշների հավաքածու են, որոնք փողով գոիկներին ծախեցին հիվանդ ՉԼԻՆՈԼՈՒ թույլատրությունը ընդամենրը;

ինչպես ամեն մի հիվանդություն, այն կարելի է բուժել; եթե լիարժեք ու ճշգրիտ դիագնոզ արվի; անհատական;
այն ունի հոգեբանական հիմքեր, ժողովչդական լեզվով ասած - "կոմպլեքսենրի" հավաքածու է; ազատիր մարդուն իրա հիվանդագին կոմպլեքսներից, ու ինքը կազատվի իրա հիվանդագին հակումներից; 
ոնց որ նարկամանիը, կամ կազինո խաղացողը...

----------


## dvgray

> Դու գիտե՞ս: Արդեն երկրորդ տասնյալ էջն ա արդարացնում ես:


ում? եմ արդարացնում

----------


## Chuk

> էտ օրենքի ու իրավականության տեսակետից, դու ու ոչ մեկն էլ իրավունք չունի ասելու որ հարցանք է կատարվել, մինչև դատարանի դահլիճում դա չապացուցվի; կարող ա պատահի դժբախտ պատահար ա եղել, կամ Ծոմակը մոռացել ա իրա սիգարետը հանգցնի, կամ նման 1000 կարողա...
> ու ընդամենը կարող ես ասել փաստը, որ վառվել է, կրակ է եղել, ... ու հանգցրել են, կամ չեն հանգցրել...
> 
> իսկ եթե ասում ես կարծիքդ որ "քո, կամ Պողոսի կարծիքով սա ակցիա է գոմիկների դեմ", ապա դիմացինն էլ իրավունք ունի ասելու իրա կարծիքը, որ ասենք "իրա կամ Պետրոսի կարծիքով էս ամենը օգտագործվեղ փայլուն ձևի գոմիկությունը պրոպագանդելու ու առնվազն նրանց ավելի մեծ ազատության աստիճան շնորհելու համար, ու չի բացառվում որ հենց իրանք էլ դա կազմակերպել ե, մի քանի լակոտի մի քանի կոպեկ փող են տվել ու սենց պրովակացիա կազմակերպել իրանց ռեկլամելու, պետրոսական հեռուստաեթերում հայտվելու համար" 
> 
> տո էլ Ծոմակը ով էր Հայաստանի ու ընդանրապես հայերի մասշտաբով? որ իրա մասին սենց շուխուռ հելներ


Զզվացրիր, այ դիվի:

Ինչ-որ ախմախ ենթադրությունների դաշտը կտրուկ շատանում ա էս թեմայում: Դու հանգիստ ինչ ախմախություն ասես կարող ես ենթադրել: Ես էլ կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ երկրագունդը քառակուսի ա, կամ որ դու կին ես: Դու էլ կարող ես ենթադրել, որ իրականում տենց փաբ չի եղել, կամ որ Ծոմակ անունով մարդ չկա: Բայց մի քիչ որ ուշադիր լինես, հենց էս թեմայի էջերում էլ կգտնես թե՛ փաբ՝ ջահելների կողմից մոլոտովյան կոկտեյլ գցելու կադրերը, թե՛ իրանց ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունք տալու մասին նյութերը, այնպես որ առաջարկում եմ տուֆտա ենթադրություններ անելու շարանը դադարեցնել: Կոպիտ ու կոշտ եմ գրում, որտև տափակ ու հիմար ենթադրություններով ու թեման շեղող ապուշություններով զզվացրիք ուղղակի:

Դիմացինս էլ ցանկացած դեբիլություն ասելու իրավունք ունի, էդ թվում՝ դու: Եթե ես տեսնում եմ, որ դեբիլություն ա ասում, միանգամից արձագանքում եմ դրան:

Ու ընդհանրապես, էս թեմայում քո գրածը ծերից-ծեր բարբաջանք եմ համարում ու համարում եմ, որ ընդամենը քո ծայրաստիճան հոմոֆոբիան արտահայտման պատճառ ունեն: Ավելին, խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ էդ հոմոֆոբիան սեփական թաքնված կամ բացահայտ միասեռական հակումները թաքցնելու միտում ունեն: Ու նորից թեմայի մասնակիցներից ներողություն եմ խնդրում կոնկրետ ու ուղիղ լինելուս համար, պարզապես արդեն իսկապես զզվեցի էս ապուշ գրառումներից:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Գալաթեա (20.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> էտ օրենքի ու իրավականության տեսակետից, դու ու ոչ մեկն էլ իրավունք չունի ասելու որ հարցանք է կատարվել, մինչև դատարանի դահլիճում դա չապացուցվի; կարող ա պատահի դժբախտ պատահար ա եղել, կամ Ծոմակը մոռացել ա իրա սիգարետը հանգցնի, կամ նման 1000 կարողա...
> ու ընդամենը կարող ես ասել փաստը, որ վառվել է, կրակ է եղել, ... ու հանգցրել են, կամ չեն հանգցրել...


Եթե նկատի ունես հայաստանյան իրավական տեսակետը, ապա համաձայն եմ, մեկ էլ տեսար դատարանում ապացուցվեց, որ էս թեմայի #2 գրառման մեջ տեղադրված տեսանյութում երեւացող գյադեքը իրականում չեն պայթացրել: Պարզապես նրանցից մեկը փաբից դուրս գալուց նկատել ա, որ Ծոմակի սիգարետը հանգած չի ու կանխազգացել ա, որ պայթելու ա, տենց ժամը հաշվարկել էն, թե երբ ա պայթելու ու հետաքրքրության համար, որպես հանդիսատես եկել են նայեն:

И тем не менее Рафик не у чём не уиноуат.  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե ասա քո լիստի մեջ եղած բոլոր մարդիկ էլ նորմալ են. իսկ այ խալխի զավացկոյ ծակերն արի թողնենք ծակի տերերին, սիրուն չի որ մարդիկ քիթները խոթում են ուրիշի անձնական ծակերը… 
> 
> Ծոմակի ծակը պետք ա թողնել Ծոմակին


Մեֆ, չեն կարում թողնեն, էդ ա սաղ խնդիրը:
Ի վիճակի չեն:

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Զզվացրիր, այ դիվի:
> 
> Ինչ-որ ախմախ ենթադրությունների դաշտը կտրուկ շատանում ա էս թեմայում: Դու հանգիստ ինչ ախմախություն ասես կարող ես ենթադրել: Ես էլ կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ երկրագունդը քառակուսի ա, կամ որ դու կին ես: Դու էլ կարող ես ենթադրել, որ իրականում տենց փաբ չի եղել, կամ որ Ծոմակ անունով մարդ չկա: Բայց մի քիչ որ ուշադիր լինես, հենց էս թեմայի էջերում էլ կգտնես թե՛ փաբ՝ ջահելների կողմից մոլոտովյան կոկտեյլ գցելու կադրերը, թե՛ իրանց ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունք տալու մասին նյութերը, այնպես որ առաջարկում եմ տուֆտա ենթադրություններ անելու շարանը դադարեցնել: Կոպիտ ու կոշտ եմ գրում, որտև տափակ ու հիմար ենթադրություններով ու թեման շեղող ապուշություններով զզվացրիք ուղղակի:
> 
> Դիմացինս էլ ցանկացած դեբիլություն ասելու իրավունք ունի, էդ թվում՝ դու: Եթե ես տեսնում եմ, որ դեբիլություն ա ասում, միանգամից արձագանքում եմ դրան:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, էս թեմայում քո գրածը ծերից-ծեր բարբաջանք եմ համարում ու համարում եմ, որ ընդամենը քո ծայրաստիճան հոմոֆոբիան արտահայտման պատճառ ունեն: Ավելին, խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ էդ հոմոֆոբիան սեփական թաքնված կամ բացահայտ միասեռական հակումները թաքցնելու միտում ունեն: Ու նորից թեմայի մասնակիցներից ներողություն եմ խնդրում կոնկրետ ու ուղիղ լինելուս համար, պարզապես արդեն իսկապես զզվեցի էս ապուշ գրառումներից:


  :Smile:  հիանալի է  :Smile: 
ես էս թեմայից ստացա էն, ինչ որ ակընկալում էի ստանալ: 
 :Wink: 
մեկնաբանությունները լրիվ ավելորդ են, որովհետև ակումբակիցներիս ես դեբիլ չեմ համարում , ամեն մեկն էլ իրա սահմաններում դասեր կքաղի : մանավանդ էս վերջին ելույթիցդ հետո 
 :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե նկատի ունես հայաստանյան իրավական տեսակետը, ապա համաձայն եմ, մեկ էլ տեսար դատարանում ապացուցվեց, որ էս թեմայի #2 գրառման մեջ տեղադրված տեսանյութում երեւացող գյադեքը իրականում չեն պայթացրել: Պարզապես նրանցից մեկը փաբից դուրս գալուց նկատել ա, որ Ծոմակի սիգարետը հանգած չի ու կանխազգացել ա, որ պայթելու ա, տենց ժամը հաշվարկել էն, թե երբ ա պայթելու ու հետաքրքրության համար, որպես հանդիսատես եկել են նայեն:
> 
> И тем не менее Рафик не у чём не уиноуат.


քո հետ իսկապես հետաքրիքր չի բանավիճել: ներող եղիր  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> քո հետ իսկապես հետաքրիքր չի բանավիճել: ներող եղիր


Ուրախ եմ, որ միակողմանի հետաքրքրություն չունես: Ներող եմ:  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էտ "բազմաթիվ  մասնագետներտ', որոնք որ համարում են որ գոմիկությւոնը հիվանդություն չէ, ԻՄ համար ՀԻՄԱՆԿԱՆՈՒՄ ծախու ապուշների հավաքածու են, որոնք փողով գոիկներին ծախեցին հիվանդ ՉԼԻՆՈԼՈՒ թույլատրությունը ընդամենրը;
> 
> ինչպես ամեն մի հիվանդություն, այն կարելի է բուժել; եթե լիարժեք ու *ճշգրիտ դիագնոզ* արվի; անհատական;
> այն ունի *հոգեբանական հիմքեր*, ժողովչդական լեզվով ասած - "կոմպլեքսենրի" հավաքածու է; ազատիր մարդուն իրա հիվանդագին կոմպլեքսներից, ու ինքը կազատվի իրա հիվանդագին հակումներից; 
> ոնց որ նարկամանիը, կամ կազինո խաղացողը...


Ապեր ըտենց բժիշի չկա որ գեյին դիագնոզ տա… իսկ չես ասի՞ բժշկական քննությունը ոնց պտի անց կացնի էդ "չծախված բժիշկը" … ոչ մի գեյ մինչև հիմա չի "բուժվել", եթե կա ապա խորհուրդ կտամ կողքերը կարճ շալվարով չֆռֆռաս… քո ունեցածը հին ինֆորմացիա ա մոտ 60 տարվա…

գեյությունը սեքսուալ կողմնորոշում ա ոչ թե հոգեբանական, "ժողովրդական լեզվով ասած" կոմպլեքս… իրանց մոտ հիմնականում կոմպլեքսներն առաջանում են հալածանքներից… 

եթե մարդկանց զուտ անձնական կյանքը հանգիստ թողնեք, ոչ իրանք կոմպլեքս կունենան ոչ էլ դուք… ձեր էս վերաբերմունքն էլ ա կոմպլեքս

----------

Kita (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե ասա քո լիստի մեջ եղած բոլոր մարդիկ էլ նորմալ են. իսկ այ խալխի զավացկոյ ծակերն արի թողնենք ծակի տերերին, սիրուն չի որ մարդիկ քիթները խոթում են ուրիշի անձնական ծակերը… 
> 
> Ծոմակի ծակը պետք ա թողնել Ծոմակին



Ճիշտն ասած ես այդպիսի լիստ չունեմ, այդ լիստը հնարավոր է որ դու ես կազմում ու մեկ էլ Ծոմակի կորցրած ծակերի մասին տեղեկացնողները (բացառիկ կերպարների լիստ)։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ առաջինը ինքն է սկսել իր քարոզարշավը, հակառակ դեպքում ես որտեղից պիտի իմանայի որ կա այդպիսի տղա, որը էմո է, վերջերս լեսբուհի է դառել ու նաև փաբ ունի որտեղ գժոտ կիլիկիա գարեջուր կարելի է խմել ու տժժալ տարբեր տեսակի հետաքրքիր դեմքերի հետ... 
Մեկ էլ իմացա այն, որ ըստ Մեֆիստոֆելեսի տրամաբանության, գոմիկները ավելի պուպուշ են, քան նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցողները, որովհետև գոմիկները շատ ավելի քիչ են, հետևաբար աշխարհը ավելի քիչ են ավիրել։ 
Քիթս չեմ խոթում, ընդհամենը ժպտում եմ©.  

Հ.Գ. Էդ տղեն իր էմո վախտվանից դուրս չեկավ («է դուրդ չի գալիս, մի կեր»...), ԲԱՅՑ, դա չի նշանակում որ ես արդարացնում եմ իր փաբը վառողին։ Ոչ, ընդհակառակը, կարծում եմ բարոյական տեսակետից վախկոտ քայլ է, դիշավկայություն, աբիժնիկություն, իսկ իրավական տեսակետից առանց իմ կարծելու էլ հանցագործություն է, ու արդարացնելու թեմա չկա էնտեղ։ Ու անկեղծ ցավում եմ, որ վառվել է այդքան շատերի համար սիրելի ժամանցավայրը, հուսով եմ շուտով այն կվերականգնվի ու նորից հնարավոր կլինի այնտեղ տժժալ։
Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, եթե պահը օգտագործվում է ծոմակությունը գովազդելու համար, ապա ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս ընդհամենը կարծիք արտահայտել, խո ավել բան չեմ անում, որ տաք գլուխս ջարդեք։ :Tongue:

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի բան էլ ասեմ ու պրծ... 

Իմ տպավորություններով Հայաստանում գոմիկների նկատմամբ այդպես բուռն ագրեսիա չկա, ինչպես նաև չկա եհովայի վկաների ու էմոների նկատմամբ։ Հայաստանի «ֆաշիստներն» էլ շատ խնդալու են։ Այս ամենը կեղծ, արհեստականորեն ուռճացված շուխուր է որի բուն էությունը թե *իբր թե* ազգայնականների ինքնագովազդն է, որ որոշ դաշնակներ, կամ հանրապետականներ յանի ընդգծում են իրենց գաղափարական տարաձայնությունը ( :LOL: ), ինչպես նաև *իբր թե* դեմոկրատների ինքնագովազդն է, որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին իրենց սուպեր ազատամտությունն են հանդես բերում։ Դե թերթերի ու հեռուստաընկերությունների համար էլ սա մի այլ կարգի պատառ է մի երկու շաբաթ մասսայի գլուխը հարթուկելու համար։
Կարծում եմ, որ ժողովդրի գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը թքած ունի և խորը ապատիայի մեջ է։ Պարզապես *լոքշություն է, թեմա չկա*։
Իրականում, մի շատ պրիմիտիվ ու տուֆտա բան կարող է լինել, ասենք կողքի բարերի տերերը կլիենտ չունենալու պատճառով պարզապես վառել են մրցակցի փաբը։ Ու կատարված հանցագործությունը սիրուն շղարշվում է «դեմոկրատների», «ազգայնականների» ու «լրատվամիջոցների» բարձրացրած շուխուրով։  :Pardon:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

davidus (22.05.2012), Elmo (20.05.2012), Moonwalker (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Shah (21.05.2012), _Հրաչ_ (20.05.2012), հովարս (20.05.2012), Ներսես_AM (20.05.2012), Վիշապ (20.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Վիշապ*, հիմա որ ասեմ, էլի ասելու էլ գոմիկ սիրողն էկավ  :Smile: 
Դու ինձ հիշում ես չէ՞ Վիշապ, մենք շփվել ենք իրար հետ, դու Ակումբատնակում ես եղել, գարեջուր ենք խմել միասին: Մի ժամանակ նույնիսկ նույն բանի համար էինք պայքարում...էխ ջահելություն:
Այսինքն ուզում եմ ասել՝ ես քո համար Ակումբում հայտնվող գրառումների շարան չեմ, մարդ եմ, որին դու քիչ թե շատ ճանաչում ես:
Հիմա էդ մարդը, որը ճանաչում ա նաև Ծոմակին,  քեզ ասում ա՝ Ծոմակը եթե ինքը իրան գովազդ անելու կարիք անենար, ինքը դա շատ ավելի վաղուց կաներ: Օրինակ, երբ մասնակցում էր Հայաստանի մասշտաբով կազմակերպվող *մարդու իրավունքները պաշտպանող* գրեթե *բոլոր* ակցիաներին, իմ աչքով եմ տեսել: Էդ ժամանակ ոչ ոք չեր հիշում իր սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին, *մարդ* էր, որը մարդու իրավունքների համար էր պայքարում... կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ՝ հիմա էլ չենթադրես, որ ստեղ չարտոնված գեյ պառադ ա եղել... մեկը "Կանանց հանդեպ ընտանեկան բռնության" դեմ կազմակերպված երթն էր, որին ես էլ եմ մասնակցել, էդտեղից գիտեմ, որ Ծոմակը կար, ոչ թե ինքն ա գովազդել իր ներկայության մասին...

Չգիտեմ, էլ ոնց բացատրեմ, որ եթե կողից կամու նի լեն՛ չբզբզեն, էդ աղջիկը իր աջը քաշած կապրի, ոնց անում էր մինչև հիմա:
Վիշապ, հա չունես օբեկտ, բայց մի պահ ընդունի, որ ունես, երևակայությունդ կների երևի: Եթե օբեկտդ գմփցնեին ու դրանից հետո էլի *երկու* անգամ գային ու հաթաթա տային, որ լավ են արել, էլի են անելու *դու* ի՞նչ կանեիր: Հատուկ սենց դեպքերի համար կուշետկի տակ պահած շապկա նեվիձիմկեդ կհագնեիր, որ անհետանայի՞ր, որ մարդիկ չմտածեին, որ դու քեզ ռեկլամում ես: Հատկապես, եթե առավել բարձր կանգնած ուժերին քո անձի շուրջ բարձրացրած աղմուկը էդ պահին օդի ու ջրի պես պետք լիներ, այսինքն իրականում, դա արդեն քեզնից կախված չլիներ...հենա շարմազանովն արդեն բիբլիան ղոլթուղը դրած քրիստոնեական քարոզներ ա կարդում, դրան ենք հասել:

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Վիշապ*, հիմա որ ասեմ, էլի ասելու էլ գոմիկ սիրողն էկավ 
> Դու ինձ հիշում ես չէ՞ Վիշապ, մենք շփվել ենք իրար հետ, դու Ակումբատնակում ես եղել, գարեջուր ենք խմել միասին: Մի ժամանակ նույնիսկ նույն բանի համար էինք պայքարում...էխ ջահելություն:
> Այսինքն ուզում եմ ասել՝ ես քո համար Ակումբում հայտնվող գրառումների շարան չեմ, մարդ եմ, որին դու քիչ թե շատ ճանաչում ես:
> Հիմա էդ մարդը, որը ճանաչում ա նաև Ծոմակին,  քեզ ասում ա՝ Ծոմակը եթե ինքը իրան գովազդ անելու կարիք անենար, ինքը դա շատ ավելի վաղուց կաներ: Օրինակ, երբ մասնակցում էր Հայաստանի մասշտաբով կազմակերպվող *մարդու իրավունքները պաշտպանող* գրեթե *բոլոր* ակցիաներին, իմ աչքով եմ տեսել: Էդ ժամանակ ոչ ոք չեր հիշում իր սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին, *մարդ* էր, որը մարդու իրավունքների համար էր պայքարում... կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ՝ հիմա էլ չենթադրես, որ ստեղ չարտոնված գեյ պառադ ա եղել... մեկը "Կանանց հանդեպ ընտանեկան բռնության" դեմ կազմակերպված երթն էր, որին ես էլ եմ մասնակցել, էդտեղից գիտեմ, որ Ծոմակը կար, ոչ թե ինքն ա գովազդել իր ներկայության մասին...
> 
> Չգիտեմ, էլ ոնց բացատրեմ, որ եթե կողից կամու նի լեն՛ չբզբզեն, էդ աղջիկը իր աջը քաշած կապրի, ոնց անում էր մինչև հիմա:
> Վիշապ, հա չունես օբեկտ, բայց մի պահ ընդունի, որ ունես, երևակայությունդ կների երևի: Եթե օբեկտդ գմփցնեին ու դրանից հետո էլի *երկու* անգամ գային ու հաթաթա տային, որ լավ են արել, էլի են անելու *դու* ի՞նչ կանեիր: Հատուկ սենց դեպքերի համար կուշետկի տակ պահած շապկա նեվիձիմկեդ կհագնեիր, որ անհետանայի՞ր, որ մարդիկ չմտածեին, որ դու քեզ ռեկլամում ես: Հատկապես, եթե առավել բարձր կանգնած ուժերին քո անձի շուրջ բարձրացրած աղմուկը էդ պահին օդի ու ջրի պես պետք լիներ, այսինքն իրականում, դա արդեն քեզնից կախված չլիներ...հենա շարմազանովն արդեն բիբլիան ղոլթուղը դրած քրիստոնեական քարոզներ ա կարդում, դրան ենք հասել:


Լիլիթ ջան, պետք է ասեմ, որ չնայած ես մի այլ կարգի չեմ սիրում Գեվորգ Ալթունյանին («է չես սիրում` մի կեր», ինքս ինձ եմ ասում) որ մուննաթ է գալիս մեզ վրա Տիգի տեղադրած վիդեոյից, բայց ստպիված եմ համաձայվել իր հետ այս թեմայի շուրջ։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է օրինակիդ, որ եթե օբյեկտս գմփցնեին ու սպառնային ինձ, թե` լավ են արել ու էլի անելու են... ապա պաշտպանվելու միջոցը հաստատ իմ վիշապային պոչն ու պոզերն ու մեկ էլ իմ փոքրամասնություն լինելը չէր լինի, այլ չոր օրենքը։ Իսկ չոր օրենքում գրված է թե սեփականության ու դրա պաշտպանության իրավունքի մասին, թե ոստիկանության մասին և թե քաղաքացիների իրենց իրավուքները պաշտպանելու ձևերի մասին։  Վերջին վարյանտ ինքս հետաքննություն կանեյի ու կգփցնեի գմփցնողին եթե ինձ համար իմ օբյեկտը պաշտպանելը կյանքս պաշտպանելուն հավասար հարց լիներ...  Իսկ դրա համար հրապարակային հիսթերիա սարքելը հաստատ հակառակ էֆֆեկտն է տալիս, ինչն էլ տեսնում ենք, հեսա մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը իսկսի չի էլ ուզենա, որ այս հանցագործությունը բացահայտվի։
Իսկ այս թեմայում հիմնական շեշտը դրվել է դիսկրիմինացիայի վրա, կարծես արդեն ապացուցվել է, որ հանցագործության մոտիվացիան եղել է հոմոֆոբիան, կամ սեքսիզմը, կամ ֆաշիզմը... Ու այդ իսկ պատճառով այս թեմայում ոչ թե հանցագործությունն է իրականում դատապարտվում, ինչպես պնդում է Չուկը, այլ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը, կամ էմմոիզմը պաշտպանվում է «քյարթ մեծամասնությունից» ու փաստարկներ են բերվում թե` «ժողովուրդ, հանգստացե՛ք, հոմոները սարսափելի չե՜ն, չեն կծում, կամ` իրենք տենց չեն էլ երևում, մենք սաղս ընդեղ պիվա ենք խմել տենց բան չի՜ եղել... խո դուք քյարթ չե՞ք, 21-րդ դարն ա, էնքան ականավոր մարդիկ են գոմիկ եղել...» 

Մյուս կողմից էլ, իմ խիստ անձնական կարծիքը (որը երևի հակադեմոկրատական է) երևույթի մասին, հետևյալն է` «յանի ինչու ես փորձում տարբերվել ընդհանուրից կասկածելի հատկանիշներով, որ հիմա էլ փորձում ես պաշտպանել քո կասկածելի հատկանիշները», նման մի բան։ Կարելի է տրամաբանել հետևյալ կերպ` ոչ թե մեծամասնությունն է իրեն վեր դասում փոքրամասնությունից ու հալածում փոքրամասնություններին, այլ հակառակը` փոքրամասնություններն են իրենց վեր դասում մնացյալից ու փորձում են պաշտպանվել։ Սա էլ ֆաշիզմի ինվերսիան է, որը պակաս ֆաշիզմ չի։  Եթե տեսականորեն պատկերացնենք որ աշխարհի բնակչության մեծամանությունը գոմիկներ են, ապա հաստատ հետերոները նույն օրն էին ընկնելու նույն պատճառներով։ Փառք Աստծու, բնությունը այդպիսի բան չի նախատեսել։

Բայց կրկնում եմ, իմ տպավորություններով, կատարվածը հոմոֆոբիայի հետ կարող է բնավ կապ չունենալ։ Հակառակ դեպքում սույն անձնավորությունը քաղաքի կենտրոնական մասում փաբ ունի ու հաջող բիզնես է վարում ու ինչքան հասկանում եմ այստեղ լիքը մարդ այդ փաբի հաճախորդներ են, տվյալ պայմաններում մասսայական հոմոֆոբիայի մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող, ու սրա համար ազգին ինչ–որ բան բնորոշելը մեղմ ասած յուղ վառոցի է։

----------

dvgray (20.05.2012), Tig (20.05.2012), Գեա (20.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Չամիչ ջան (ու մյուս «երևույթը հայությանը անհարիր» համարողներ), շատ եմ խնդրում։ Մի անգամ նայեք «Молитвы за Бобби» ֆիլմը։ Գլխավոր դերում՝ Սիգուրնի Ուիվեր։
> Ձեզանից շատ ավելի քրիստոնյա ընտանիքի մասին ա։
> 
> Օնլայնի սիրահարներին՝ http://filmix.net/6810-molitvy-za-bobbi-2008.html
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մոտներդ անպայման թաշկինակ պահեք ։)


Քրիստոնեությունից վախեցողներ, կարո՞ղ եք  քրիստոնեությունը հանգիստ թողնել և չխառնել ձեր սրտի ցանկությունների հետ(...երևի հանգիստ չեք քնի :Xeloq:  )

----------


## Chuk

> հիանալի է 
> ես էս թեմայից ստացա էն, ինչ որ ակընկալում էի ստանալ: 
> 
> մեկնաբանությունները լրիվ ավելորդ են, որովհետև ակումբակիցներիս ես դեբիլ չեմ համարում , ամեն մեկն էլ իրա սահմաններում դասեր կքաղի : մանավանդ էս վերջին ելույթիցդ հետո


Եթե քո ակնկալածը ապուշագույն գրառումներ անելով ինձ կամ մեկ ուրիշին հունից հանելն էր, ապա անշուշտ հասար դասար, գոնե առերևույթ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ակումբցիների դասեր քաղելուն, ապա ակումբցիներն իրոք ունակ են վերլուծել թեմայի գրառումները ու մասնավորապես քո գրառումները, որոնք
ա) փայլում են չինֆորմացվածությամբ ու հոմոֆոբիայի սուր արտահայտմամբ,
բ) պարունակում են անիմաստ ենթադրությունների շարան, որոնք կարող են միայն դեր ունենալ թեման շեղելու փորձի համար,
գ) պարունակում են բազում անհարկի մեղադրանքներ, օրինակ «այստեղ թաքնված գովազդ է գնում», «ցույց տուր այդպիսի գրառում» - հարցնում են քեզ, «Չեմ ցույց տա» - պատասխանում ես, ակնհայտորեն ապացուցելով, որ գրածդ իրականության հետ կապ չունի,
դ) հնչեցնում ես կոնկրետ տեսակետներ, հետո դրանցից հետ ես կանգնում, որ ասելիքդ այլ ուղղությամբ շարունակես, օրինակ «ես էդ փաբի մասին ոչ մի կարծիք չեմ հայտնել», «բա էսի՞նչ բանն ո՞վ էր ասել փաբի մասին» - հարցնում են, «ես, հետո ինչ» - պատասխանում ես, նորից ապացուցելով, որ օդի մեջ խոսում ես:

Շարքը կարելի ա երկար շարունակել, բայց իմաստ չունի: Բոլոր գրածներս թեմայի էջերում են ու ես իսկապես վստահ եմ, որ ընթերցողները կարող են սառը դատելու դեպքում ճիշտ եզրահանգումների գալ:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> 


ԵՎ մարդիկ կան, որ էս հաղորդումը հավանել են: Ապշել կարելի է: Մարդը կանգնել է, ասում է «իմ համար մեկ է», բայց բացահայտ թույն է թափում մարդկանց մի խմբի, հետո կոնկրետ անձի վրա, կոնկրետ անձին անվանում է հոգեկան հիվանդ, խեղաթյուրում է փաբի ձևը ու անընդհատ կրկնում, որ իբր այնտեղ միայն հոմոսեքսուալիստներ են այցելում (կամ նենգափոխում է, կամ տեղեկացված չէ, երկու դեպքն էլ սազական չեն «պրոֆեսիոնալ» լրագրողին), անտեսում է, որ այդ անձը իր գնահատականները հնչեցրել է խիստ նյարդային վիճակում, երբ ինչ ասես կարող է ասել (պայթեցրել են նրա սեփականությունը, անընդհատ սպառնում են, լրատվական ու այլ դաշտում նրան անընդհատ հայհոյում են, այս ֆոնի վրա հավասարակշռություն պահելը հեշտ չէ), ու այդ խոսքերից կառչելով թափում է իր թույնը, որն ի դեպ հանգիստ կարող էր զսպել, որովհետև ինքը չի գտնվում նույնքան նյարդային վիճակում: Ընդհանրապես հաղորդման խոսքը, թեկուզ շպարված կողքից թեթև հնչող «նրանք իրավունք ունեն ապրել» խոսքերով ծայրիցծայր հոմոֆոբիական է: Ու սա հնչում է հեռուստատեսությունից:

Սրանից հետո մարդիկ ուզում են հասկանալ, թե ոմանք ինչու՞ են ուզում պաշտպանության տակ վերցնել Ծոմակին: Այ հենց սրա պեսներից են ուզում պաշտպանել: Սրանց քարոզից են ուզում պաշտպանել: Սրանց ատելությունից են ուզում պաշտպանել:

Ամենաապշելին էն ա, որ հասուն ու լուրջ մարդիկ հավանում են այս հաղորդումը: Իմ համար ապշելի ա:

----------

keyboard (20.05.2012), Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012), Skeptic (20.05.2012), VisTolog (20.05.2012), Դատարկություն (20.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ վերաբերում է օրինակիդ, որ եթե օբյեկտս գմփցնեին ու սպառնային ինձ, թե` լավ են արել ու էլի անելու են... ապա պաշտպանվելու միջոցը հաստատ իմ վիշապային պոչն ու պոզերն ու մեկ էլ իմ փոքրամասնություն լինելը չէր լինի, այլ չոր օրենքը։ Իսկ չոր օրենքում գրված է թե սեփականության ու դրա պաշտպանության իրավունքի մասին, թե ոստիկանության մասին և թե քաղաքացիների իրենց իրավուքները պաշտպանելու ձևերի մասին։  Վերջին վարյանտ ինքս հետաքննություն կանեյի ու կգփցնեի գմփցնողին եթե ինձ համար իմ օբյեկտը պաշտպանելը կյանքս պաշտպանելուն հավասար հարց լիներ...  Իսկ դրա համար հրապարակային հիսթերիա սարքելը հաստատ հակառակ էֆֆեկտն է տալիս, ինչն էլ տեսնում ենք, հեսա մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը իսկսի չի էլ ուզենա, որ այս հանցագործությունը բացահայտվի։
> 
> Իսկ այս թեմայում հիմնական շեշտը դրվել է դիսկրիմինացիայի վրա, կարծես արդեն ապացուցվել է, որ հանցագործության մոտիվացիան եղել է հոմոֆոբիան, կամ սեքսիզմը, կամ ֆաշիզմը... Ու այդ իսկ պատճառով այս թեմայում ոչ թե հանցագործությունն է իրականում դատապարտվում, ինչպես պնդում է Չուկը, այլ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը, կամ էմմոիզմը պաշտպանվում է «քյարթ մեծամասնությունից» ու փաստարկներ են բերվում թե` «ժողովուրդ, հանգստացե՛ք, հոմոները սարսափելի չե՜ն, չեն կծում, կամ` իրենք տենց չեն էլ երևում, մենք սաղս ընդեղ պիվա ենք խմել տենց բան չի՜ եղել... խո դուք քյարթ չե՞ք, 21-րդ դարն ա, էնքան ականավոր մարդիկ են գոմիկ եղել...»


Վիշապ, եթե անկեղծ, ես մեղմ ասած չեմ ուզում դիայվայի «պաշտպանությամբ» զբաղվել, ոչ էս ֆորումում, ոչ ուրիշ հարթակներում, ոչ մասնավոր զրույցներում:
Բայց պաշտպանում եմ, որովհետև այդ մարդկանց դեմ կա տոտալ հարձակում, որը հավանաբար կազմակերպվում է շատ վերևներից: Փորձեմ շատ կարճ գրել իմ դիտարկումները, նախ փաստելով, որ քո դիտարկումներն ճիշտ չեն: 

Խնդիրն էն ա, որ էդ մարդիկ չեն էսպիսի շուխուռ դրել:

Էդ փաբը տարուց ավելի ա կա, գործում ա: Գործում ա՝ առանց որևէ մեկին խանգարելու: Միասեռականների հավաքատեղի չի՝ ի տարբերություն նույն Երևանում գործող այլ ակումբների: 

Բայց փաբն ամեն դեպքում պայթեցնում են: Դրան հաջորդում է մամլո հաղորդագրությունի ինտերնետային կայքերում, որ պայթեցրել են էսինչ հասցեում գտնվող էսինչ փաբը: Իրականում ստեղ մի հատ էլ հստակեցնեմ, որ պայթեցրել բառը էնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Պատուհանները կոտրել են, մոլոտովյան կոկտեյլներ են ներս նետել ու այրել:

Դե լավ, այրել են՝ այրել են: Ոչ առաջին հանցագործությունն է Հայաստանում, ոչ էլ, ցավոք, վերջինը: Ժամանում է ոստիկանություն, գտնում են ձայնագրություններ (կից գրասենյակի նկարահանող սարքից), ոստիկանությունն անցնում է գործին, բարի տերերը աջակցում են հետաքննությանը:

Նորմալ ու հասկանալի պրոցես:

Բայց կողքից թեման զարգանում է: Հանկարծ հայտնվում են մարդիկ, որոնք սոցիալական ցանցերում սկսում են ինֆորմացիա տարածել բարի տիրոջ մասին, նրա սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին: Սկսում են հայհոյել, գրել, որ ճիշտ են արել, որ պայթեցրել են, քիչ է, ավելին է հասնում ու նման բաներ: 

Լավ, գրում են՝ ջհանդամը գրեն: Ոչ մեկիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ նման կերպ մտածողներ կան: Կգրեն էլ, կմոռանան էլ, կանցնի էլ, կգնա էլ:

Բայց հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ էդ գրածները սկսում են պատճենվել ու տեղադրվել... լրատվական կայքերում, ընդհուպ նրանցում, որոնք Հայաստանում ամենաշատ ընթերցվողներն են ու համբավ ունեն, որ Միշիկի ձեռի տակ են: Չէ, Միշիկը Ծոմակի դեմ անձամբ ոչ մի բան չունի, կարծում եմ, բայց առիթ է որոշակի կրքեր սրելու համար, որն անհրաժեշտ է թեման շեղելու համար ընտրություններից: Առաջին փորձը՝ ազգայնական կրքեր ստեղծելու, հաջողությամբ իրականացվել էր ադրբեջանական ֆիլմերի փառատոնի ժամանակ:

Ահա ուրեմն, լայնորեն սկսում են տարածել էդ տեսակետը ու սկսում է թաքնված հակապրոպագանդա, որ միտված է մարդկանց լարելու: Ներկայացվում է, որ ոչ թե սովորական փաբ է պայթեցվել, որի տերը գուցե և այլ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունի, այլ որ պայթեցվել է հոմոսեքսուալիստների օբյեկտ:

Հիմա ստեղ մի հատ էլ ասեմ: Մեզնից շատերը էդ փաբի այցելուներն են եղել, ինչպես և այցելուներն ենք տասնյակ այլ փաբերի, բարերի, սրճարանների: Մենք երբևէ չենք լսել, որ դա այդպիսի կողմնորոշում ունեցող փաբ է, հասարակ պատճառով, այդպիսին չի եղել: Մենք երբևէ այնտեղ չենք տեսել լկտիություն, չենք տեսել միասեռական սիրո արտահայտումներ ու նման բաներ: Հակառակը տեսել ենք: Տղա ու աղջիկ, սիրահար զույգ, իրար հետ նստած տեսել ենք: Ու շատ ենք տեսել: Տեսել ենք ծանոթների, որոնք ասենք ամուսնու կամ կնոջ հետ այդ փաբ են եկել, տեսել ենք այլ ծանոթներ, որոնց սեռական կողմնորոշումը այսպես ասած «նորմալ» է: Այսինքն տեսել ու իմացել ենք, որ փաբը մի սովորական փաբ է: Իհարկե հավանական է, որ միասեռականներ էլ են այցելել: Բայց միասեռականներ այցելում են Հայաստանի ցանկացած «օբյեկտ», սկսած «Արտաշի մոտ»-ից, վերջացրած «Փարվանա»-ով: Ուղղակի ինչպես դրանցում, այնպես էլ այստեղ, չեն գալիս ու ներկայանում որպես միասեռական: Գալիս են իբրև սովորական այցելու: Սրան զուգահեռ, նորից եմ կրկնում, Հայաստանում ու Երևանում կան միասեռականների ակումբներ: Ավելին, Հայաստանում կա տարածք, որի դեմ պայքարը ես էլ կողջունեմ՝ խոսքս կոմայգում հավաքվողների մասին է, որոնց դեմ պայքարը կողջունեմ իրենց լկտիության պատճառով, հասարակական անդորրը խախտելու պատճառով և այլն, սա առանձին թեմա է:

Ուրեմն ակումբը ներկայացվեց որպես հոմոսեքսուալիստների հավաքատեղի ու կրքերը թեժացրին: Ի՞նչ տարբերակ ունեին փաբի տերերն ու նրանց աջակիցները, եթե ոչ ինքնապաշտպանվել: Ի՞նչ տարբերակ կար ամենուրեք, եթե ոչ նորից ու նորից էս թեման արծարծել, որպեսզի խիստ անհանդուրժող վերաբերմունքը գոնե ինչ-որ կերպ չեզոքացվի ու ցույց տրվի, որ այդ սաստիկ հոմոֆոբները ողջ հասարակությունը չեն, այլ դրա մի փոքր հատվածը: Ի՞նչ տարբերակ կար ուրիշ, որպեսզի այդ արմատական կարծիքը չպրոպագանդվի ու չտարածվի: 

Ես ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ տեսնում:
Չեմ տեսնում, որովհետև իմ համար տհաճ է ապրել սաստիկ ծայրահեղականացված միջավայրում, որտեղ կա ատելություն մարդկանց մի խմբի նկատմամբ, որն իմ ողջ գիտակցությունը ու գիտելիքը հուշում է, որ ինչքան էլ մեզնից տարբերվող, բայց նորմալ մարդիկ են, ի տարբերություն այդ խմբի արած պիտակումների:

Ընթացքն այսպիսին էր:
Ես համարում եմ, որ «վերևները» հասան իրենց ուզածին: Ափսոս: Կուտը նորից կերանք: Բայց չուտելը կարող ա ավելի վատ հետևանքների բերեր:

----------

erexa (20.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Գալաթեա (20.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլիթ ջան, պետք է ասեմ, որ չնայած ես մի այլ կարգի չեմ սիրում Գեվորգ Ալթունյանին («է չես սիրում` մի կեր», ինքս ինձ եմ ասում) որ մուննաթ է գալիս մեզ վրա Տիգի տեղադրած վիդեոյից, բայց ստպիված եմ համաձայվել իր հետ այս թեմայի շուրջ։


Ես չեմ նայել ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում նայել ալթունյանի հերթական ցռան հաղորդումը: Ինքը ինձ բան չի կարա ասի, ու ընդհանրապես ինքը ասելու չունի:
Իրա պես ծախված շակալ մեկ էլ ինքն ա:
Չես սիրում, բայց հենց քեզ համար հարմար բան ա ասում, համաձայնում ես: Նախանձելի սկզբունքայնություն ա:

----------

erexa (20.05.2012), Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչ վերաբերում է օրինակիդ, որ եթե օբյեկտս գմփցնեին ու սպառնային ինձ, թե` լավ են արել ու էլի անելու են... ապա պաշտպանվելու միջոցը հաստատ իմ վիշապային պոչն ու պոզերն ու մեկ էլ իմ փոքրամասնություն լինելը չէր լինի, այլ չոր օրենքը։ Իսկ չոր օրենքում գրված է թե սեփականության ու դրա պաշտպանության իրավունքի մասին, թե ոստիկանության մասին և թե քաղաքացիների իրենց իրավուքները պաշտպանելու ձևերի մասին։  Վերջին վարյանտ ինքս հետաքննություն կանեյի ու կգփցնեի գմփցնողին եթե ինձ համար իմ օբյեկտը պաշտպանելը կյանքս պաշտպանելուն հավասար հարց լիներ...  Իսկ դրա համար հրապարակային հիսթերիա սարքելը հաստատ հակառակ էֆֆեկտն է տալիս, ինչն էլ տեսնում ենք, հեսա մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը իսկսի չի էլ ուզենա, որ այս հանցագործությունը բացահայտվի։


Եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ Ծոմակն իր սեփականությունը պայթեցնելոց հետո վազելով գնացել ա հեռուստատեսություն, սխալվում ես։ Ոստիկանություն ա գնացել, որոնք եկել են բավականին ուշ, ի դեպ։ Դե հա, հո "փարվանա"–ն չեն գմփացրել որ հետևներից ծուխ գալով վազ տան։ Հաջորդ երկու անգամներն էլ երբ դիմել ա ոստիկանություն, ժամեր հետո էլ հայտնվել։ 
Ու մի մոռացի ամենակարևորը. հանցագործներին մի կերպ նստացնելուց հետո հայտնվել ա դաշնակ դրոն ու ազատ ա արձակել հանցագործին; Չգիտես ինչի՝ սրան ոչ ոք չի անդրադառնում։ Հարմար չի՞։
Էդ էլ քո չոր օրենքը։

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), erexa (20.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Էս Ալթունյանին հալալա բայց, եքա էլ լսող ունի...
Էդա էլի մեր եղածը, ինչքան բաշիբոզուկ կա եթերից խելացի ձևանալով հեռուստալսարանա ապահովում, յախք :Bad:

----------

Artgeo (20.05.2012), Chuk (20.05.2012), erexa (20.05.2012), Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Շինարար (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հա մի բան էլ ասեմ։
Եթե էդ դաշնակի վաստակը էդ տրյուկը չաներ ու օտար մարդու սեփականություն ոչնչացրած անասունը ստանար էն ինչին արժանի էր՝ էս աղմուկի կեսն անգամ չէր լինի։
Մի թուլայի ազատվելը մնացած թուլեքին թև տվեց, շարունակեցին նրանց սկսածը, աղմուկը շարունակվեց, ՀՀԿ–ի պասպորտով գ7-երը սկսեցին աստվածաշունչ թափահարել աջուձախ, սնկի պես սկսեցին աճել մարդկանց սպիտակեղենի քիմմաքրմամբ զբաղվող անհատ ձեռներեցները ու արդյունքում ունենք էն ինչ ունենք։

Կեցցե Հայաստանը։

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Mephistopheles (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Skeptic (20.05.2012), VisTolog (20.05.2012), Դատարկություն (20.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> ինչպես ամեն մի հիվանդություն, այն կարելի է բուժել; եթե լիարժեք ու ճշգրիտ դիագնոզ արվի;


 ինչքանով հոգեկան հիվանդներին են բուժել բժիշկները, այդքանով էլ սրանց են բուժում:
Շատ քիչ տոկոսն է ի ծնե այդպես, մնացած բոլորը այլասերության/անառակության հետևանք է( ըստ իրենց վկայություններից եմ ասում), ավելացնեմ նաև, որ սրանք ամենահզոր կազմակերպություններից մեկն են, որոնք ներխուժել են բոլոր բնագավառներում, վերջերս էլ ԱՄՆ ի զին. ուժում տեղ գրավին: Հիշեցնեմ Քրիստոսի խոսքերը. «... Վերջին ժամանակները աշխարհը Սոդոմի և Գոմորի պես է լինելու...», այնպես որ ... ...

----------


## Շինարար

> Մարդը կանգնել է, ասում է «իմ համար մեկ է», բայց բացահայտ թույն է թափում մարդկանց մի խմբի, հետո կոնկրետ անձի վրա


Բայց ինքը անընդհատ էլ թույն ա թափում մարդկանց վրա, ու խումբը կապ չունի: Էնքան որ թափի: Ես իրան տանել չեմ կարում էն օրից, որ Վանաձորում մի ընտանիքի երեխաներ էին այրվել, թե ինչն ա պատճառը մի կողմ, բայց ինքը իրա Հ1-ի աթոռից թույլ տվեց էդ ընտանիքին, սաղ հարևաններին, ծանոթներին մեղադրի էդ էրեխեքի մահվան մեջ: Ու տենց օրը մեկին ինչ-որ բանում մեղադրում ա, մենակ ինքն ա տենց անսխալ, որ ամեն օր պիտի չդասավանդի էլ, այլ դաստիարակի:

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), Freeman (20.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Kita (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012), Skeptic (20.05.2012), Դատարկություն (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ինքը անընդհատ էլ թույն ա թափում մարդկանց վրա, ու խումբը կապ չունի: Էնքան որ թափի: Ես իրան տանել չեմ կարում էն օրից, որ Վանաձորում մի ընտանիքի երեխաներ էին այրվել, թե ինչն ա պատճառը մի կողմ, բայց ինքը իրա Հ1-ի աթոռից թույլ տվեց էդ ընտանիքին, սաղ հարևաններին, ծանոթներին մեղադրի էդ էրեխեքի մահվան մեջ: Ու տենց օրը մեկին ինչ-որ բանում մեղադրում ա, մենակ ինքն ա տենց անսխալ, որ ամեն օր պիտի չդասավանդի էլ, այլ դաստիարակի:


Եթե անկեղծ, ես իրան վերջին անգամ երևի բանակ գնալուց առաջ էի տեսել ու չէի հիշում իրա կերպարը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չէ, ֆսյո տակի, էս թեմայի կողքով հնարավոր չէ անցնելը: Ստեղ սաղ ընկել են Ծոմակի հետևից ու աչքերը փակում են, թե ոնց ա Հայաստանում պետական մակարդակով նացիզմի պրոպագանդա տարվում: Երեկ D.I.Y.-ի կողքով անցա, սիրտս ճմլվեց, պատերին սվաստիկաներ էին նկարել ու Ծոմակին մահվան սպառնալիքներ էին գրել: 

Տիգ, իմ ու քո պապերն են, չէ՞, հայրենական պատերազմի ժամանակ կռվել, արյուն թափել, որ նացիզմ կոչեցյալը վերացնեն Երկիր մոլորակի երեսից, իսկ էդ լակոտների պապերը Պարսկաստանում նստած էդ թվերին ի՞նչ են արել: Ու հիմա, որ սվաստիկան հայտնվում է Երևանի կենտրոնական շենքերից մեկի պատին, երբ որ քաղաքական այրերը էդ լակոտներին քիչ ա մնում հերոսի կոչում տան, քո կարծիքով մեր պապերն իրենց գերեզմանների մեջ ծա՞փ են տալիս, թե՞ մի քանի կռուգ շուռ են գալիս: Ամո՛թ ա, ահավոր ամոթ ա: Ես կյանքում ոտ չեմ դնի Ռուսաստան, քանի դեռ էնտեղ պետական հովանավորչությամբ սկինհեդ նացիստները ծեծում ու սպանում են էն ազգի ներկայացուցիչներին, որոնք ռուսների հետ հավասար արյուն են թափել նացիզմի դեմ: Ռուսաստանում հայ սպանած նացիստի՞ն էլ կարդարացնեք, թե ոչինչ, ջահել ա, մաքսիմալիստական տարիքում ա, գաղափարների համար ա արել, կմեծանա, խելք կհավաքի: Լավ, հայ նացիստները էսօր սկսեցին գոմիկներից, պետության կողմից էլ հովանավորչություն ստացան, վաղն էլ կանցնեն կրոնական փոքրամասնություններին, ազգային փոքրամասնություններին, ռասսայական փոքրամասնություններին, հնդիկներին, պարսիկներին, մտավոր հետամնացներին, հաշմանդամներին ու ցուցակը երկա՜ր կարելի ա շարունակել: Էդ նացիզմ կոչվածի հենց քոքն ա պետք գտնել ու կտրել, թե չէ սա քաղցկեղի պես կաճի:

Եթե հայ ազգը էն աստիճանի ա դեգրադացվել, որ նացիզմ կոչեցյալ իր ցանկացած դրսևորման մեջ արդարացնում ա, ուրեմն էդ ազգը իրավունք չունի գոյատևելու, ուրեմն մենք արժանի էինք, թե դարեր շարունակ մեզ հալածեին, ուրեմն մենք արժանի էինք, որ ցեղասպանվել ենք...

Հոգեկան հիվանդը էս դեպքում ոչ թե իր կյանքով ապրող ու ոչ մեկին նեղություն չտվող Ծոմակն ա, այլ հենց հայ ազգն ա իր նացիստ լակոտներով ու նացիստ քաղաքական գործիչներով:

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), Freeman (20.05.2012), impression (20.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Kita (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Skeptic (20.05.2012), VisTolog (20.05.2012), Աթեիստ (20.05.2012), Դատարկություն (20.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ուլուանա (01.07.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

> Չէ, ֆսյո տակի, էս թեմայի կողքով հնարավոր չէ անցնելը: Ստեղ սաղ ընկել են Ծոմակի հետևից ու աչքերը փակում են, թե ոնց ա Հայաստանում պետական մակարդակով նացիզմի պրոպագանդա տարվում: Երեկ D.I.Y.-ի կողքով անցա, սիրտս ճմլվեց, պատերին սվաստիկաներ էին նկարել ու Ծոմակին մահվան սպառնալիքներ էին գրել: 
> 
> Տիգ, իմ ու քո պապերն են, չէ՞, հայրենական պատերազմի ժամանակ կռվել, արյուն թափել, որ նացիզմ կոչեցյալը վերացնեն Երկիր մոլորակի երեսից, իսկ էդ լակոտների պապերը Պարսկաստանում նստած էդ թվերին ի՞նչ են արել: Ու հիմա, որ սվաստիկան հայտնվում է Երևանի կենտրոնական շենքերից մեկի պատին, երբ որ քաղաքական այրերը էդ լակոտներին քիչ ա մնում հերոսի կոչում տան, քո կարծիքով մեր պապերն իրենց գերեզմանների մեջ ծա՞փ են տալիս, թե՞ մի քանի կռուգ շուռ են գալիս: Ամո՛թ ա, ահավոր ամոթ ա: Ես կյանքում ոտ չեմ դնի Ռուսաստան, քանի դեռ էնտեղ պետական հովանավորչությամբ սկինհեդ նացիստները ծեծում ու սպանում են էն ազգի ներկայացուցիչներին, որոնք ռուսների հետ հավասար արյուն են թափել նացիզմի դեմ: Ռուսաստանում հայ սպանած նացիստի՞ն էլ կարդարացնեք, թե ոչինչ, ջահել ա, մաքսիմալիստական տարիքում ա, գաղափարների համար ա արել, կմեծանա, խելք կհավաքի: Լավ, հայ նացիստները էսօր սկսեցին գոմիկներից, պետության կողմից էլ հովանավորչություն ստացան, վաղն էլ կանցնեն կրոնական փոքրամասնություններին, ազգային փոքրամասնություններին, ռասսայական փոքրամասնություններին, հնդիկներին, պարսիկներին, մտավոր հետամնացներին, հաշմանդամներին ու ցուցակը երկա՜ր կարելի ա շարունակել: Էդ նացիզմ կոչվածի հենց քոքն ա պետք գտնել ու կտրել, թե չէ սա քաղցկեղի պես կաճի:
> 
> Եթե հայ ազգը էն աստիճանի ա դեգրադացվել, որ նացիզմ կոչեցյալ իր ցանկացած դրսևորման մեջ արդարացնում ա, ուրեմն էդ ազգը իրավունք չունի գոյատևելու, ուրեմն մենք արժանի էինք, թե դարեր շարունակ մեզ հալածեին, ուրեմն մենք արժանի էինք, որ ցեղասպանվել ենք...
> 
> Հոգեկան հիվանդը էս դեպքում ոչ թե իր կյանքով ապրող ու ոչ մեկին նեղություն չտվող Ծոմակն ա, այլ հենց հայ ազգն ա իր նացիստ լակոտներով ու նացիստ քաղաքական գործիչներով:


Ռուֆ, էս կրակոտ գրառմանդ վրով մենակ մի բան հարցնեմ, նացիզմն ի՞նչ ա, խաբա՞ր ես... ու ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս թեմայի հետ

----------


## Tig

> Չէ, ֆսյո տակի, էս թեմայի կողքով հնարավոր չէ անցնելը: Ստեղ սաղ ընկել են Ծոմակի հետևից ու աչքերը փակում են, թե ոնց ա Հայաստանում պետական մակարդակով նացիզմի պրոպագանդա տարվում: Երեկ D.I.Y.-ի կողքով անցա, սիրտս ճմլվեց, պատերին սվաստիկաներ էին նկարել ու Ծոմակին մահվան սպառնալիքներ էին գրել: 
> 
> Տիգ, իմ ու քո պապերն են, չէ՞, հայրենական պատերազմի ժամանակ կռվել, արյուն թափել, որ նացիզմ կոչեցյալը վերացնեն Երկիր մոլորակի երեսից, իսկ էդ լակոտների պապերը Պարսկաստանում նստած էդ թվերին ի՞նչ են արել: Ու հիմա, որ սվաստիկան հայտնվում է Երևանի կենտրոնական շենքերից մեկի պատին, երբ որ քաղաքական այրերը էդ լակոտներին քիչ ա մնում հերոսի կոչում տան, քո կարծիքով մեր պապերն իրենց գերեզմանների մեջ ծա՞փ են տալիս, թե՞ մի քանի կռուգ շուռ են գալիս: Ամո՛թ ա, ահավոր ամոթ ա: Ես կյանքում ոտ չեմ դնի Ռուսաստան, քանի դեռ էնտեղ պետական հովանավորչությամբ սկինհեդ նացիստները ծեծում ու սպանում են էն ազգի ներկայացուցիչներին, որոնք ռուսների հետ հավասար արյուն են թափել նացիզմի դեմ: Ռուսաստանում հայ սպանած նացիստի՞ն էլ կարդարացնեք, թե ոչինչ, ջահել ա, մաքսիմալիստական տարիքում ա, գաղափարների համար ա արել, կմեծանա, խելք կհավաքի: Լավ, հայ նացիստները էսօր սկսեցին գոմիկներից, պետության կողմից էլ հովանավորչություն ստացան, վաղն էլ կանցնեն կրոնական փոքրամասնություններին, ազգային փոքրամասնություններին, ռասսայական փոքրամասնություններին, հնդիկներին, պարսիկներին, մտավոր հետամնացներին, հաշմանդամներին ու ցուցակը երկա՜ր կարելի ա շարունակել: Էդ նացիզմ կոչվածի հենց քոքն ա պետք գտնել ու կտրել, թե չէ սա քաղցկեղի պես կաճի:
> 
> Եթե հայ ազգը էն աստիճանի ա դեգրադացվել, որ նացիզմ կոչեցյալ իր ցանկացած դրսևորման մեջ արդարացնում ա, ուրեմն էդ ազգը իրավունք չունի գոյատևելու, ուրեմն մենք արժանի էինք, թե դարեր շարունակ մեզ հալածեին, ուրեմն մենք արժանի էինք, որ ցեղասպանվել ենք...
> 
> Հոգեկան հիվանդը էս դեպքում ոչ թե իր կյանքով ապրող ու ոչ մեկին նեղություն չտվող Ծոմակն ա, այլ հենց հայ ազգն ա իր նացիստ լակոտներով ու նացիստ քաղաքական գործիչներով:


Հայկ ջան, իմ սիրտն էլ ա ցավում ֆաշիզմ երևույթի տարածման համար: Բայց իմ կարծիքով ինչքան ֆաշիզմի քարոզն է քաղցկեղ, էնքան էլ հոմոսեքուալիզմի քարոզն ա քաղծկեղ: Ու իմ համար ամենամեծ ցավը էն ա, որ կան մարդիկ /ընդ որում համոզված եմ, որ մեծամասնություն չեն կազմում և ոչ մի կողմը/ որոնք ծայրահեղություներից չեն կարում խուսափեն: Մի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ, հանցագործություն է տեղի ունեցել, որը պիտի պատժվի: Եվ ոչինչ չի կարող արդարացնել և ոչ մի կողմին, ոչ հանցագործներին գովաբանողներին, ոչ էլ այս ամենը ի օգուտ իրենց "գաղափարների" քարոզմանն օգտագործողներին: Խոսքս միայն հոմոսեքսուալիզմի քարոզին չի վերաբեվում: Այս ամենը արդեն շատ ու շատ այլ սահմաններ է հատել: Ազգաիյն - ապազգային, պետական - ապապետական, ազատության - սահմանափակումների, հանդուրժողականության - անհանդուրժողականության: Ու սրանում մեղավոր ենք բոլորս, ամեն մեկս մեր մասնաբաժնով: Մենք մի հատ լավ հեքիաթ ունենք` "Մի կաթիլ մեղրը": Խնդիրը տեղում լուծելու փոխարեն գերխնդիր դարձնելու մոլուծք ունենք: Ես չեմ ասում, թե ես զերծ եմ դրանից: Իմ չափով ես էլ եմ նպաստում դրան: Բայց ժամանակն է կանգ առնելու...

----------

հովարս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, էս կրակոտ գրառմանդ վրով մենակ մի բան հարցնեմ, նացիզմն ի՞նչ ա, խաբա՞ր ես... ու ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս թեմայի հետ


Հով, դու էլ շատ լավ գիտես, ես էլ շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ ա նացիզմը: Իսկ կոնկրետ էս թեմայի կոնտեքստում նացիզմը մարդկանց որոշակի խմբերի նկատմամբ ատելության կոչեր անելն ա, բռնություններ գործադրելը, էդ խմբին ահաբեկելը, սպառնալը, սպանելը, էդ խմբի նկատմամբ անօրինական, հակաօրենսդրական գործողություններ անելը, սեփականությունը այրելը, ու էս բոլոր անօրինական, հակասահմանադրական գործողություններիի արդարացնելը, համակրելը, աջակցելը:

Իսկ քո համար պատի՞վ ա, որ քո քաղաքի շենքերի պատերը սվաստիկաներն են զարդարում (անկախ նրանից, թե ինչն ա էդ սվաստիկան նկարելու դրդապատճառը), ակնկալում եմ ազնիվ պատասխան:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Տիգ ջան, շատ կարճ կասեմ.
Մի՛ հարձակվեք սեռական որևէ կողմնորոշում ունեցողի վրա, ու չե՛նք պաշտպանի նրանց:
Քանի դեռ կլինի հարձակում, լինելու են մարդիկ, ովքեր պաշտպանելու են:
Ու քան դեռ պաշտպանելու ենք, լինելու են մարդիկ, որ դա պրոպագանդա են անվանելու:
Ու քանի դեռ հարձակվելու եք, լինելու են մարդիկ, որ դա հակապրոպագանդա են անվանելու:

Եղել ա հանցագործություն, սահմանափակվե՛ք այդ հանցագործությունը դատապարտելով կամ շրջանցե՛ք այդ հանցագործությունը, մի կատարեք անցում որևէ անձի սեռական կողմնորոշման ուղղությամբ, մի՛ մտեք նրա անկողինը, ու չի՛ լինի նաև նրանց պաշտպանությունը:

Իսկ եթե չհարձակվեք, բայց նրանք իրենց պրոպագանդա անեն, ես էլ կկանգնեմ Ձեր կողքին ու կասեմ. հո՛պ, չի եղել ձեր սեռական կողմնորոշման շահարկում, ձեզ ձև մի տվեք:

Քանի դեռ իրականությունն էն ա, որ կա հարձակում, պաշտպանություն հա էլ լինելու ա:

----------

erexa (20.05.2012), impression (20.05.2012), ivy (20.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Kita (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012), Sagittarius (20.05.2012), Skeptic (20.05.2012), VisTolog (20.05.2012), Աթեիստ (20.05.2012), Դատարկություն (20.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ուլուանա (01.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ռուֆ, перегибаешь палку (կներեք, այդ արտահայտության հայերեն անալոգը չգիտեմ)։ Նույնը անում են այս թեմայում ուրիշները։ Վիշապը ճիշտ է ասում։ Թեման սկսվեց փաբի պայթեցումից, հետո աստիճանաբար թեքվեց դեպի համասեռամոլներին։ Այդ կետում որոշ մարդիկ արտահայտեցին եվրոստանդարտներին հակասող տեսակետներ համասեռամոլության, դրա պրոպագանդայի դեմ։ Երբ նրանք նույնիսկ հիմնավորեցին իրենց տեսակետը, ազատասերները սկսեցին վերադառնալ բուն թեմային և մեղադրել հակառակ կողմին հանցագործությանը կողմ լինելու համար, չնայած վերջինների մտքով էլ նման բան չէր անցնում։ Իսկ ինչ-որ հիմարների նկարած սվաստիկաների պատճառով ամբողջ հայ ազգին նացիստ անվանելը ընդհանրապես աբսուրդ է։ Նոր տարվա կողմերը Իտալիայում էի, Պիզայում ոչ թե մի տեղ, այլ ամբողջ քաղաքով մեկ պատերին ԽՍՀՄ գերբն էր նկարած՝ ուղեկցված տարատեսակ լոզունգներով։



Հիմա ինչ, իտալացի ազգը դրանից կոմունի՞ստ դարձավ։

----------

My World My Space (20.05.2012), Tig (21.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

One_Way_Ticket, ազգը չդարձավ:
Բայց արի ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ բերեմ: Ես, դու, մյուսներս հասարակ մարդիկ ենք, որոնց լսարանը փոքր է, ազդեցության գոտին՝ չափազանց փոքր:

Հիմա գանք մեկ այլ կետի: Լայն լսարան ունեցող, իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ, ԱԺ փոխնախագահ, իշխող կուսակցության՝ ՀՀԿ խոսնակ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը հանդես է գալիս հայտարարություններով, որոնցով արդարացնում է երկու հայ երիտասարդների ընդվզումը մեր երկրում «այլասերության որջ ստեղծած եւ հասարակությունն իր բարոյական արժեքներից հեռացնելու նպատակ ունեցող համասեռամոլների դեմ»: Այլ կերպ ասած հանդես է գալիս նացիստական կոչով, հանդես է գալիս սահմանադրությանն ու օրենքներին հակասող կոչով: Դա անում է, կրկնում եմ, իշխանության ոչ երկրորդական ներկայացուցիչը: Լսարանը մեծ է, պրոպագանդան հսկայական:

Այո՛, մեր ողջ հասարակությունը նացիստ չի: Բայց մեր ողջ հասարակության խնդիրը պետք է լիներ սա դատապարտելն ու ընդվզելը պետական պաշտոնյայի նման հայտարարության դեմ:

Ցույց տուր ինձ թեկուզ այս թեմայում համասեռամոլության նկատմամբ վատ կարծիք ունեցող որևէ մեկի ընդվզումն այս հայտարարության, այս անձի գործունեության դեմ: Ցույց տուր դատապարտումը: Չէ որ նման դեպքում, անկախ մեր հայացքներից, անկախ համասեռամոլության նկատմամբ մեր ունեցած կարծիքից պետք ա դեմ հանդես գայինք: Մտածիր, մտածեք էդ մասին, թե ինչի չեղավ: Ու թե ուր կարող ա տանի նման կարգի հանդուրժողականությունը՝ հանցագործության նկատմամբ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չուկ ջան, դա պարզապես այնքան ակնհայտ բան է, որ դրա մասին խոսելն անիմաստ եմ համարում։ Համասեռամոլների մասին խոսում ենք, որովհետև կան տարբեր տեսակետներ, կա բանավեճ։ Ասել, որ ես դատապարտում եմ փաբը պայթեցնելը, նույնն է, ինչ ասել, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, պանիրը թանկացել է, երկիրը կլոր է ու հիմա Երևանում ամպամած է։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դա պարզապես այնքան ակնհայտ բան է, որ դրա մասին խոսելն անիմաստ եմ համարում։ Համասեռամոլների մասին խոսում ենք, որովհետև կան տարբեր տեսակետներ, կա բանավեճ։ Ասել, որ ես դատապարտում եմ փաբը պայթեցնելը, նույնն է, ինչ ասել, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, պանիրը թանկացել է, երկիրը կլոր է ու հիմա Երևանում ամպամած է։


Ըհն, հասանք նրան, որ մենք չենք պայքարում ընտրությունների կեղծիքի դեմ, չենք պայքարում հանցագործ իշխանության դեմ, բայց այ ինչ-որ մեկի անկողինը... դե դրա դեմ պայքարելն անշառ բան ա, համ էլ հավես ա, տեսնենք մեջն ինչ կա:

Կներես, բայց էդ տեսակետն ամոթ եմ համարում:

----------


## Chuk

One_Way_Ticket, մի հատ էլ գրեմ ու հարցնեմ:

Դու խոսում էիր պրոպագանդայի դեմ:

Հասկանու՞մ ես, որ իշխանական մակարդակով խայտառակ պրոպագանդա է գնում:
Ինչու՞ դեմ չես խոսում: Ինչքան էլ, որ  քո համար «ակնհայտ» լինի:

----------


## impression

մի հարցնող լինի՝ քանի՞սդ եք խաբար, կամ էլ քանի՞սդ եք ձևացնում, թե խաբար չեք, թե քանի արի ու մի ասա գոմիկ կա ձեր կառավարությունում
որ տասներկու տարեկան տղերք են բերել տալիս մոտները, որ հետներն ինչ ուզեն անեն
էն կոմայգու թշվառ տրանսվեստիտները հո էդքան չկա՞ն, որ էս ադաթավո՜ր, նամուսո՜վ ազգի քաղաքի մեջտեղում բիզնես դնեն, բա նրանց հովանավորներն ովքե՞ր են, հենց էն նույն մարդիկ չե՞ն, որ հիմա Ծոմակին դարձրել են ռեսպուբլիկան խայտառակող մեկը
էդ նույն մարդիկ չե՞ն, որոնք իրանց ափսեից մի կտոր էլ շպրտում են Ալթունյանների դեմը

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), ivy (21.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Kita (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Skeptic (20.05.2012), VisTolog (20.05.2012), Աթեիստ (20.05.2012), Դատարկություն (20.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Շինարար (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> մի հարցնող լինի՝ քանի՞սդ եք խաբար, կամ էլ քանի՞սդ եք ձևացնում, թե խաբար չեք, թե քանի արի ու մի ասա գոմիկ կա ձեր կառավարությունում
> որ տասներկու տարեկան տղերք են բերել տալիս մոտները, որ հետներն ինչ ուզեն անեն
> էն կոմայգու թշվառ տրանսվեստիտները հո էդքան չկա՞ն, որ էս ադաթավո՜ր, նամուսո՜վ ազգի քաղաքի մեջտեղում բիզնես դնեն, բա նրանց հովանավորներն ովքե՞ր են, հենց էն նույն մարդիկ չե՞ն, որ հիմա Ծոմակին դարձրել են ռեսպուբլիկան խայտառակող մեկը
> էդ նույն մարդիկ չե՞ն, որոնք իրանց ափսեից մի կտոր էլ շպրտում են Ալթունյանների դեմը


Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ հենց մի բան դատապարտում ենք, վռազ պաշտոնյաներին եք մեջբերում: Այ մարդ, մենք էլ լավ գիտենք, որ իրանք ամեն տեսակի քաք էլ ուտում են՝ լսված ու չլսված, բայց սենց ավելի հեշտ ա ու հարմար դուխով ու ազգացավ էրևալը: Միթոմ բոլորիս էլ պարզ ա, որ էքուց ասենք մեր պրեզիդենտը որոշի թույլ տալ մարդկանց ու շների կամ կատուների ամուսնությունը, ու ինչ-որ մարդիկ դեմ խոսան դրան, նույն Ալթունյանը նույն ալիքի եթերից նույն մուննաթ տոնով էդ դեմ դուս էկողներին նենց ա տեղը դնելու, էլ չասած: Ալթունյանը հավաքական կերպար ա:

----------


## impression

ինչ ասեմ, էնքան հզոր հակափաստարկ բերեցիր, Շինարար ջան, ես սենց ապշել մնացել եմ
երևի արժեքային համակարգս մի հատ վերանայեմ

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Շինարար (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չուկ, դեմ խոսելը հո ինքնանպատակ չէ։ Գոմիկների թեմայով զրուցում ենք, տեսակետներ ենք փոխանակում, մեր աշխարհայացքն ենք լայնացնում և պարզապես ժամանակ ենք անցկացնում։ Ասեմ, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, որ ի՞նչ։ Ակումբի տվյալների բազայում նոր տող մուտքագրելու համա՞ր։ Չեմ կարծում, որ դրա կարիքը կա։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ռեալ պայքարելուն, դա լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է։ Ես այսօր ռեալ ոչ իշխանության դեմ եմ պայքարում, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ մեկի անկողնի։ Ընդամենը տեսակետ եմ հայտնում։

----------


## ivy

Ի՞նչ եղավ էդ հանցագործության հարցը, փակվեց, ջրվեց, գնա՞ց:
Իսկ DIY-ը հիմա գործո՞ւմ ա: 
Չնայած ես հույս չունեմ, թե ազգիս կատաղած շները կթողնեն, որ էդ փաբը նորից երբևէ գործի: 
Ու որ ասում եք՝ հավայի շուխուռ ընկավ, հեչ էլ հավայի չի, էդ մարդու կյանքը ավիրեցին պետական մասշտաբով: Իսկականից ավիրեցին: Հիմա նրան հո սաղ կյանք հանգիստ չեն տա էդ քաղաքում: 
Ես իր տեղը լինեմ՝ հլը ավելի մեծ շուխուռ կսարքեմ՝ միջազգային ատյանների դիմելով: Եթե էս երկիրը էլ ոչ մի ձևով չի կարող իր քաղաքացուն պաշտպանել, ու դեռ հարձակվողն էլ հենց ինքն ա, ուրեմն պետք ա հույսը դնել դրսից եկող ազդեցւթյան վրա:

Շատ վատ եմ էս ամբողջ պատմությունից...

----------

Chuk (20.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), VisTolog (20.05.2012), Աթեիստ (20.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Պատկերացնում եմ՝ ներսում ինչ ա կատարվում...

----------

keyboard (20.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ծոմակը բարը ծախեր էսքան ռեկլամ չէր կարա աներ, որ սաղ քաղաքը իմանար իրա մասին:


Հա, հիմա սաղ քաղաքը գիտի էդ բարի տեղը, ու ամեն մի իրեն ազգի սերուցք համարող քյառթու կգա դրա պատերի տակ ինքնահաստատվելու: Հոյակապ գովազդ ա:

----------

Artgeo (20.05.2012), Chuk (20.05.2012), keyboard (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012), VisTolog (20.05.2012), Աթեիստ (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դեմ խոսելը հո ինքնանպատակ չէ։ Գոմիկների թեմայով զրուցում ենք, տեսակետներ ենք փոխանակում, մեր աշխարհայացքն ենք լայնացնում և պարզապես ժամանակ ենք անցկացնում։ Ասեմ, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, որ ի՞նչ։ Ակումբի տվյալների բազայում նոր տող մուտքագրելու համա՞ր։ Չեմ կարծում, որ դրա կարիքը կա։
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ռեալ պայքարելուն, դա լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է։ Ես այսօր ռեալ ոչ իշխանության դեմ եմ պայքարում, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ մեկի անկողնի։ Ընդամենը տեսակետ եմ հայտնում։


Չէ ապեր, դու տվյալների բազան ավելացրու ոչ թե ռեալ հանցագործությունների մասին բացասական կարծիք գրելով, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց խմբի մասին բացասական կարծիք գրելով, մանավանդ որ դա ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, անկողնու թեմա ա: Ավելին, երբ ուրիշները քննադատում են կոնկրետ հանցագործությունը, դու ընդդիմացի, ասա չափն անցնում են ու տենց ուրիշ բաներ: Ի՞նչ կարիք կա բարձրաձայն կամ ոչ բարձրաձայն խոսել հանցագործությունների մասին: Հանցագործությունն, ի տարբերություն միասեռականության, սովորական ու բնական երևույթ ա, կարիք չկա դրա մասին խոսելու: Եղել ա, կա, ու շարունակելու ա լինել, էլ ինչի՞ դու խոսես: Ի՞նչ կարիք կա, ախպեր ջան: Թող գնան, վառեն, դու էլ ստեղ խոսի, որ ոչինչ որ վառել են, բայց ա՛յ միասեռականները.... զզվելի ա, բռատ  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չէ ապեր, դու տվյալների բազան ավելացրու ոչ թե ռեալ հանցագործությունների մասին բացասական կարծիք գրելով, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց խմբի մասին բացասական կարծիք գրելով, մանավանդ որ դա ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, անկողնու թեմա ա: Ավելին, երբ ուրիշները քննադատում են կոնկրետ հանցագործությունը, դու ընդդիմացի, ասա չափն անցնում են ու տենց ուրիշ բաներ: Ի՞նչ կարիք կա բարձրաձայն կամ ոչ բարձրաձայն խոսել հանցագործությունների մասին: Հանցագործությունն, ի տարբերություն միասեռականության, սովորական ու բնական երևույթ ա, կարիք չկա դրա մասին խոսելու: Եղել ա, կա, ու շարունակելու ա լինել, էլ ինչի՞ դու խոսես: Ի՞նչ կարիք կա, ախպեր ջան: Թող գնան, վառեն, դու էլ ստեղ խոսի, որ ոչինչ որ վառել են, բայց ա՛յ միասեռականները.... զզվելի ա, բռատ


Կրկին քսանհինգ։
Հա, կոնկրետ մարդկանց խմբի մասին բացասական կարծիք եմ գրում, որովհետև թեմայում կան նաև նեյտրալ-դրական կարծիքներ, հետևաբար գրառումս իմաստ ունի։ Ախր համոզված եմ, որ դու էլ ես հասկանում, բայց համառորեն հակառակվում ես։ Սկզբունքից, թե ինչից ելնելով, չգիտեմ։ Բայց դե քո խաթր համար տվյալների բազադ մի քիչ էլ մեծացնեմ։
Ուրեմն լավ իմացեք, փաբ տրաքացնելը հանցագործություն է։ Խուլիգանություն է։ Դա դատապարտելի է։ Օրենքով և օրենքից դուրս։
Ընտրությունները կեղծվել են։ Շատ վատ է, որ կեղծվել են։ Դա հանցագործություն է։ Դա խայտառակություն է։
Խոտը կանաչ է։ Երկինքը կապույտ է։ Արծաթը արծաթագույն է։

----------

Varzor (22.05.2012), հովարս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ախր համոզված եմ, որ դու էլ ես հասկանում, բայց համառորեն հակառակվում ես։ Սկզբունքից, թե ինչից ելնելով, չգիտեմ։


Քանի որ դու՛ չես հասկանում, բացատրեմ:

Ես իմ բնույթով անհանդուրժող եմ: Չեմ հանդուրժում անօրինությունը, չեմ հանդուրժում հալածանքը, չեմ հանդուրժում ուրիշների անձնական կյանք ներխուժումը ու տենց լիքը ուրիշ բաներ:

Էս թեմայում ես ՉԵ՛Մ ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՒՄ ու ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺԵԼ քո ու էլի ոմանց անհանդուրժողականությանը բնական երևույթների (այդ թվում՝ միասեռականության) նկատմամբ, ու ՉԵՄ ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՒՄ ու ՉԵՄ ԷԼ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺԵԼ քո ու էլի ոմանց հանդուրժողականությունը հանցագործության, ուրիշի կյանքի մեջ խցկվելու, նացիստական պրոպագանդայի ու տենց այլ անբնական բաների նկատմամբ:

Ու հատուկ նշեմ. էսքան գրածիցս հետո քո գրածը որ դրանք հանցագործություն են և այլն, կարծես ինձ ինչ-որ մեծ բան ես զիջում, իմ համար գրոշի արժեք չունեն: Որովհետև ես ՉԵՄ ՏԵՍԵԼ, որ այդ հանցագործությունների դեմ խոսես (խոսեք), տեսել եմ որ խոսում ես (եք) մարդկանց ինչ-որ խմբի նկատմամբ, պիտակում եք, ու նման բաներ:

Հուսամ՝ հասկացար:

----------

keyboard (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (20.05.2012), Varzor (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չուկ, ասենք թե ես էլ չեմ հանդուրժում քո անհանդուրժողականությունը ինչ-որ երևույթների վերաբերյալ իմ անհանդուրժողականության վերաբերյալ։ Հետո՞։ Արդեն "իմ պապան քո պապայից ուժեղ է" ոճի խոսակցություն է դառնում։ Ընդ որում, բացառապես քո մեղքով։ Ես պարզ բացատրեցի, թե ինչու է համասեռամոլությունը վատ բան, և ինչու չարժի թույլատրել դրա պրոպագանդան։

----------

Varzor (22.05.2012), հովարս (20.05.2012), Նետ (23.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես պարզ բացատրեցի, թե ինչու է համասեռամոլությունը վատ բան, և ինչու չարժի թույլատրել դրա պրոպագանդան։


Իսկ նացիզմը լա՞վ բան է, դրա պրոպգանդան լա՞վ բան է, արժի՞ թույլատրել:
Կրկնում եմ որերորդ անգամ. դա արվում է պետական մակարդակով:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Varzor (22.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ նացիզմթ լա՞բ բան է, դրա պրոպգանդան լա՞վ բան է, արժի՞ թույլատրել:
> Կրկնում եմ որերորդ անգամ. դա արվում է պետական մակարդակով:


Վատ բան է, չարժի թույլատրել։

----------


## Chuk

> Վատ բան է, չարժի թույլատրել։


Ես շարունակելու եմ, հուսով, որ կհասկանաս:
Բա ինչու՞ ես թույլատրում ու էդ պրոպագանդայի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնում: Ըստ էության քո այս թեմայում գրածները ոչ միայն այդ պրոպագանդային դեմ չեն, այլև լրացնում են:
Չե՞ս հասկանում այդքանը:
Չե՞ս հասկանում, որ մեր ազգն այո՛, ամբողջությամբ նացիստ չէ, բայց իրենց մեջ հիմա պետական մակարդակով կաթացնում են դա ու դու էլ ակամա ավելացնում ես կաթիլների քանակը: Մտածե՞լ ես էդ մասին: Էն դեպքում, երբ այս թեմայում ընդամենը պետք էր քննադատել եղած հանցագործությունը, հանգիստ թողնելով դրա տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշումը, որը քեզ, Շարմազանովին, Արծիվկ Մինասյանին ու մյուսներին բոլորովին չի վերաբերում, ձեր գործը չի՛:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), Գալաթեա (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես շարունակելու եմ, հուսով, որ կհասկանաս:
> Բա ինչու՞ ես թույլատրում ու էդ պրոպագանդայի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնում: Ըստ էության քո այս թեմայում գրածները ոչ միայն այդ պրոպագանդային դեմ չեն, այլև լրացնում են:
> Չե՞ս հասկանում այդքանը:
> Չե՞ս հասկանում, որ մեր ազգն այո՛, ամբողջությամբ նացիստ չէ, բայց իրենց մեջ հիմա պետական մակարդակով կաթացնում են դա ու դու էլ ակամա ավելացնում ես կաթիլների քանակը: Մտածե՞լ ես էդ մասին: Էն դեպքում, երբ այս թեմայում ընդամենը պետք էր քննադատել եղած հանցագործությունը, հանգիստ թողնելով դրա տիրոջ սեռական կողմնորոշումը, որը քեզ, Շարմազանովին, Արծիվկ Մինասյանին ու մյուսներին բոլորովին չի վերաբերում, ձեր գործը չի՛:


Թույլատրել-չթույլատրելու հարց չկա, էլի եմ ասում, ես ընդամենը տեսակետ եմ հայտնում։ Նացիստական պրոպագանդայի ջրաղացին էլ ես ջուր չեմ լցնում։ Ես թեմա "եկա", երբ քննարկվում էր համասեռամոլությունը։ Իմ տեսակետը միմյայն դրան է վերաբերվել, անկախ փաբի պայթեցումից։ Եթե դա ցանկալի չէր, գուցե հենց սկզբից արժեր թեման շեղելու փորձերը մոդերատորական մակարդակով կանխել։

----------

հովարս (20.05.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հետաքրքրությունից դրդված նայեցի այդ «Ուրվագիծ» հաղորդումը :LOL:  
Կարծիքս թերևս շատ թեթևակի փոխվեց։ Նախ հաղորդումն ինչ–որ տեղ խեղկատակություն թվաց, որովհետև եթերում մեղավորները գտնվեցին, դրդապատճառները պարզվեցին, հանցանքն ապացուցվեց, մնաց վճիռը կայացնեին... :Jpit:  
Նման է, որ Ծոմակն էլ մի առանձնապես Պետրոսից չի առանձնանում իր ինտելեկտով... Ինքը ներկայացնում է հայկական մշակույթը, բայց ինքը կապ չունի այդ ազգի հետ, հետո այդ ազի մասին խոսում է առաջին դեմքով, «մեր ազգին պետք ա բուժել»... հետո` «իրանք (այդ ազգի ներկայացուցիչները) չսկսեն  իրանց վրա աշխատել»... 
Հետո ինքնասիրահարվածության պոռթկումներ` «ես շատ եմ հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ շփվել ու իմ ուղեղի ծավալը ավելի ա մեծացել»... «ինձնից շատ ոչ մեկ չի ցավում...» և այլն...  :Dntknw: 

Ինձ թվում է, այստեղ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը կամ հոմոֆոբիան ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն։ Ֆաշիզմն էլ կապ չունի։ Իմ տպավորություններով քուչի բազարի մակարդակի բազար է, որը Ծոմակը ինքզինքը ճոռոմացնելու նպատակով վերածել է ինչ–որ գաղափարական հակամարտության ու ինքզինքը գովազդելուն։

Որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է ինձ ասել, թե ինչ տարբերություն Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ու Ծոմակ Օգանեզովնայի միջև, առաջինին կարծես թե այստեղ լիքը ատողներ կան, բայց որոնք կարծես թե պաշտպանում են երկրորդին։ Խմդրում եմ մի հատ հիմնավորեք, թե ինչու կարելի է ատել Շուշան Պետրոսյանին, կամ ասենք Նունե Եսայանին, կամ այլ ռաբիզ երգչիստների, ու ինչու չի կարելի ատել ասենք Ծոմակ Օգանեզովնային, օրինակ ես ինչ–որ տարբերություն չտեսա։ 

Ճիշտն ասած, ես չէի ուզենա, որ սա ներկայացներ հայկական մշակույթը ու ավելի լավ է Շուշան Պետրոսյանը ներկայացնի...  :Sad: 
Երկու լակոտ այրել են իր փաբը, որի պատճառով ինքը ատում է ողջ ազգը... 

Այստեղ որևէ սեռական փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքների խնդիր ես չտեսա, ինքը *հաստատ* փոքրամասնություն չի։ Մեր ազգի մեջ լիքը ճոռոմախտով տառապողներ կան, ամեն մեկի խելագարությունը համարել գաղափար ու նրանց ատող մոլագարների արարքներն էլ համարել գաղափարի դեմ գործողություններ կներեք, ինձ մի քիչ ճոռոմ է թվում։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է զանգվածային շուխուրին, ապա հեռու չգնանք, ինչ Պետրոսի ճոռո ճոռո ներկայացնելը, ինչ դաշնակների ու շարմազանովների ապուշ ելույթները, ինչ այստեղի քննարկումների բումը, իրար լավ արժան ենք։

Հ.Գ. Ուրիշի փաբը այրելը քրեական հանցագործություն է, դատապարտելի արարք։

----------

davidus (22.05.2012), Tig (21.05.2012), Varzor (21.05.2012), հովարս (20.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական: Հաշվի անռելով թեմայի վերջնականապես աղբանոցի վերածվելը, շարունակական իրար հանդեպ վիրավորանքներն ու ահռելի քանակությամբ լափ թափելը, որոնք տեղի են ունենում բաժնի մոդերատորի լուռ համաձայնությամբ, իմ վրա պատասխանություն եմ վերցնում թեման առայժմ փակել:*

----------

Arpine (20.05.2012), Chuk (20.05.2012), Quyr Qery (21.05.2012), specialist (20.05.2012), Ձայնալար (21.05.2012), Ներսես_AM (20.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (21.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

DIY փաբի պայթեցմանը վերաբերող թեման փակեցին չհասցրեցի գլխավոր ասելիքս արտահայտել:

Թեմայի քննարկման ընթացքում ինձ համար շատ բան պարզեցի, ամենից շատ ինձ զարմացրեց միասեռականություն կոչված երեւույթի մասին գոյություն ունեցող այդքան տարբեր կարծիքները, շատերը առանց խնդիրը ուսումնասիրելու երեւույթը դատապարտում են, բայց ինչն են դատապարտում իրենք էլ չգիտեն: Ինչու են երեւույթի վերաբերյալ կարծիքները այսքան հակասական? պատճառը պարզ է, մինչ օրս ոչ ոք միանշանակ չի պատասխանել այն հարցին թե ի վերջո ինչ բան է միասեռականությունը?? Որոնք են առաջացման պատճառները, որտեղից է այս սկիզբ առնում, բայց առավել շատ շրջանառվող տարբերակն այն է, որ միասեռականությունը ի ծնե է, մարդը ծնվում է միասեռական:

Ինձ զարմացրեց մեկ այլ մոտեցում, փաստորեն կան մարդիկ ովքեր կարծում են, որ սեռական կողմոնրոշումը ընտրության հարց է, այսինքն կան մարդիկ ովքեր կամ ու կացի մեջ են, կամ էլ միաժամանակ երկու սեռերին էլ հավասար նախապատվություն են տալիս: Սա արդեն միանշանակ կարելի է համարել հիվանդություն, հոգեբանական լուրջ պրոբլեմ, ես էտպես եմ կարծում, սա իմ կարծիքն է:

Հիմա ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ գլխավոր ասելիքիս: Ուզում եմ խոսել այն մասին թե ինչի կարող է հանգեցնել միասեռականների  նկատմամբ անհանդուրժողականությունը: Նման մարդիկ բախվելով հասարակության անհանդուրժողականությանը, մերժողականությանը, ստիպված դեմ գնալով իրենց բնությանը, կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մտնելով ինչպես սեփական անձի այնպես էլ ամբողջ աշխարհի հետ  շատ հաճախ ստիպված իրեց ստիպում են ապրել էսպես կոչված նորմալ կյանքով, ընտանիք են կազմում, ամուսնանում են, այսինքն ստիպված դառնում են բիսեքսուալ: Ու կողքից շարունակում են գաղտնի հանդիպել իրենց նախընտրած սեռի ներկայացուցչի հետ: Այսինքն, ցուցաբերելով ծայրահեղ անհանդուրժողականություն  մենք էտ մարդկանց այլասերում ենք ստիպելով դառնալ բիսեքսուալ: 

Արդեն նշել եմ, որ խիստ դեմ եմ միասեռական սիրո վարքային ազատ արտահայտման դրսեւորումներին, բայց, ցուցաբերելով ծայրահեղ անհանդուրժողականություն, իբր թե պայքարեով այլասերման դեմ մենք ինքներս մի խումբ մարդկանց այլասերման պատճառ ենք դառնում:

----------


## VisTolog

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման բաց է: Ցանկանում եմ, որ նրանում արվող գրառումները այսուհետ լինեն ոչ վիրավորական, ոչ գարշահոտ տարածող, ոչ թեման շեղող և ոչ էլ թեմայից դուրս: Էս պայմանով միայն թեման կմնա բաց:


*

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), keyboard (22.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ոչ մի ձև հնարավոր չի՞ էս մարդուն պաշտպանել, էսօր էլի են հարձակվել, կսպանեն ախր:




> «DIY փաբ»-ի վրա կրկին հարձակում է տեղի ունեցել
> 21/05/12
> 
> Այսօր «DIY փաբ»-ի վրա կրկին հարձակում է տեղի ունեցել: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է ՍիվիլՆեթի թղթակիցը դեպքի վայրից, կոտրել են փաբի դուռը և ներս խուժել: Հարձակվողները, իրենց ֆաշիստ որակելով, փաբի պատերին թողել են ֆաշիստական խորհրդանիշեր և «Ծոմակ, չենք թողնելու շնչես, վերջդ տալու ենք» գրառումներ: «Ֆաշիստները» վերանորոգման համար նախատեսված ներկերը թափել են փաբի հատակին:
> 
> ՍիվիլՆեթի թղթակցի խոսքով` ոստիկանները ժամանել են դեպքի վայր և ուսումնասիրություն են անցկացնում: «DIY փաբ»-ի տնօրեն Արմինե Օգանեզովան (Ծոմակը) ուղևորվել է ոստիկանություն:
> 
> Սիլվիլնեթը հիշեցնում է, որ մայիսի 8-ին անհայտ անձանց կողմից պայթեցվել էր «DIY փաբը»:


Աղբյուր

----------

keyboard (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ԿԱՍԵՑՆԵԼ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԵՎՐՈՊԱԿԱՆԱՑՈՒՄԸ
> 
> styopa_safaryan
> May 23rd, 0:57
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ են պոռնկաբարո բարքերի, աղանդավարության ու միասեռականության խնդիրները հայտնվել հանրային գերուշադրության կիզակետում
> 
> Գնալով համոզմունք է ձեւավորվում, որ վերջին ամիսներին Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցող քաղաքական-հասարակական զարգացումները բացարձակապես տեղավորվում են Արեմուտք-Ռուսաստան դիմակայության համատեքստում: Վերհիշենք դրանք ըստ հերթականության. 
> 
> ...


...

----------

keyboard (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Տեսնես քյառթաստանի… էԷ՜հ, հայաստանի ժողովրդի պես հոմոֆոբ ժողովուրդ ուրիշ տեղ կա՞:  :Bad: 
Արի ու մի ասա, այ աննասուններ, էդքան դուխ ունե՞ք, էդքան տղամարդ ե՞ք, բա խի՞ չեք գնում Կոմայգում կանգնողների դեմ պայքարեք, Կոմայգին պայթացնեք, կամ` քաղաքապետարանը, կամ` կառավարության շենքը:

Չէ, էս ֆաշիստները հաստատ ինչ-որ տեղից ֆինանսավորվում են:
Աչքիս Խաչիկ Ասրյանը մտել ա «մեկ ազգ»:  :LOL:

----------

impression (22.05.2012), ivy (22.05.2012), keyboard (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Ամպ (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ոչ մի ձև հնարավոր չի՞ էս մարդուն պաշտպանել, էսօր էլի են հարձակվել, կսպանեն ախր:


Ռիփ ջան, չէ, հնարավոր չէ: Որովհետև էսօր ոստիկանությունը հոմոֆոբներին էր պաշտպանում բազմազանության շքերթ անցկացնող արյունարբու ամբոխից (որի մեջ 2 տղա ու 10 աղջիկ էին մտնում): Որովհետև սեփական աչքի լույսի պես երեք ամիս օր ու գիշեր բուդկա պաշտպանած ոստիկանը մի հատ մարդու ի վիճակի չէ պաշտպանի: Որովհետև մի քանի տարի նույն կուրսում մնացած անգրագետները հիմա ազգայնամոլների բանակ են գլխավորում: Որովհետև կառավարությունը լուրջ նեղվել է, որ իրենցից բացի ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ են սկսել գեյ պարադներ կազմակերպել՝ ձեռքներից խլելով մենաշնորհը:

Որովհետև ոնց Դատարկությունը ՖԲ-ում գրեց, մեր երկիրը անասնաֆերմա է: Որովհետև եթե էդ անասուններին շուտ խելքի չբերենք, հաջորդ տարին էլ 1984-ը կլինի:

Ու որովհետև հայլ Հիտլեր, ու ես ամենաբարձր կետից թքած ունեմ բացարձակ սաղի վրա...  :Bad:

----------

Freeman (22.05.2012), impression (22.05.2012), ivy (22.05.2012), keyboard (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ճիշտն ասած ես այդպիսի լիստ չունեմ, այդ լիստը հնարավոր է որ դու ես կազմում ու մեկ էլ Ծոմակի կորցրած ծակերի մասին տեղեկացնողները (բացառիկ կերպարների լիստ)։*


"ճիշտն ասած" դու էդպիսի լիստ ունես… հես ա, ջասթ ին քեյս մոռացել ես, հիշացնեմ… իսկ մարդկանց զավադսկոյ ծակերի մասին դու մի հատ քնքուշ գրառում էիր արել արտահայտելով քո անհանգստությունը դրանց օգտագործման հարցում… ապեր դու վաբշե շատ ե՞ս տենց բաներ անում՝ մի բան ասում ես հետո ֆռում ասում ես դուք եք ասել… ապեր, ընենց չի որ գտնել հնարավոր չի…




> Էմոներ, գոմիկներ, տրանսներ, լեսբեր, պանկեր, հիպպիներ, եհովայի վկաներ, հիսունականներ, ֆաշիստներ, գոլբալիստներ... սրանց բոլորի իրավուքները պետք է պաշտպանել մեծամասնությունից, այսինքն` նորմալ մարդկանցից... Նորմալ մարդիկ գազաններ են, ժողովուրդ... դրանք մարդ չեն վաբշե... սաղ աշխահը դրանք են ուտում...





> *Ենթադրում եմ, որ առաջինը ինքն է սկսել իր քարոզարշավը*, հակառակ դեպքում ես որտեղից պիտի իմանայի որ կա այդպիսի տղա, որը էմո է, վերջերս լեսբուհի է դառել ու նաև փաբ ունի որտեղ գժոտ կիլիկիա գարեջուր կարելի է խմել ու տժժալ տարբեր տեսակի հետաքրքիր դեմքերի հետ... 
> Մեկ էլ իմացա այն, որ *ըստ Մեֆիստոֆելեսի տրամաբանության, գոմիկները ավելի պուպուշ են, քան նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցողները, որովհետև գոմիկները շատ ավելի քիչ են, հետևաբար աշխարհը ավելի քիչ են ավիրել։* Քիթս չեմ խոթում, ընդհամենը ժպտում եմ©.


սխալ ես ենթադրում ապեր… եթե քո հետ էլ նման ձև վարվեին (ինկատի ունեմ դիտավորյալ բիզնեսդ վարի տաին ու ոչ մեկ անգամ, այն էլ  ինչ որ պատճառով կարևոր չի), ապա քո մասին էլ շատ մարդիկ կսկսեին իմանալ ու կարող ա մի արտասովոր քարոզարշավի մեջ էլ քեզ մեղադրեին… նորությունները նայի կիմանաս ով ա սկսել ու երբ… բարդ բան չի… սաղ կա երբ ա սկսել ու ինչ համար… անողներն իրանք են ասում… 

…ես ստատիստիկան եմ վկայակոչում որը ահարոն ադիբեկյանինից տարբերվում ա… 






> Հ.Գ. Էդ տղեն իր էմո վախտվանից դուրս չեկավ («է դուրդ չի գալիս, մի կեր»...), ԲԱՅՑ, դա չի նշանակում որ ես արդարացնում եմ իր փաբը վառողին։ Ոչ, ընդհակառակը, կարծում եմ բարոյական տեսակետից վախկոտ քայլ է, դիշավկայություն, աբիժնիկություն, իսկ իրավական տեսակետից առանց իմ կարծելու էլ հանցագործություն է, ու արդարացնելու թեմա չկա էնտեղ։ Ու անկեղծ ցավում եմ, որ վառվել է այդքան շատերի համար սիրելի ժամանցավայրը, հուսով եմ շուտով այն կվերականգնվի ու նորից հնարավոր կլինի այնտեղ տժժալ։
> Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, եթե պահը օգտագործվում է *ծոմակությունը գովազդելու* համար, ապա ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս ընդհամենը կարծիք արտահայտել, խո ավել բան չեմ անում, որ տաք գլուխս ջարդեք։


ծոմակությունը գովազդելը ո՞րն ա Վիշապ ջան… գովազդում են մի բան որն ուզում են շահույթի դիմաց վաճառել… գեյի ի՞նչ են գովազդ անում ու ո՞նց… սովոտական մենտալիտետ ա… գեյի ապրանք կա՞ որ գեյերը շատ են առնում ու ուզում են որ շատ գեյեր ըլնեն որ շատ ապրանք ծախվի…

----------

Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Գալաթեա (22.05.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ինձ որոշ երիտասարդների շուխուրը այնքան չի անհանգստացնում, որքան քաղաքական որոշ դեմքերի կողմից ՀՀ սահմանադրության վրա թքած ունենալը: Սենց որ գնա, մի օր ուղեղներին կփչի հասարակության մեծամասնության բարձրաձայն և լուռ համաձայնության ներքո ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունում որոշակի փոփոխություններ անել ու.... Կեցցե՛ Նոցիանալ-Սոցիալիստական կուսակցությունը, Զի՛գ Հայ՛լ.... Հս. Կորեա, Իրան խավարասերների ցուցակը ևս մեկով կավելանա, ու այդ ժամանակ ՀՀին վերջնական պպց: Իսկ մինչ այդ աշխարհասփյուռ հայությունը շարունակում է Մուշ-Մուշ երգել՝ մոռանալով, որ ժամանակակից աշխարհի քարտեզի վրա կա ոչ թէ Արևմտյան Հայաստան, այլ Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն: 

Ժող. խելքի եկե՛ք, կրակի հետ եք խաղում...

----------

Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էս ամեն ինչը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էս երկրում ոչ ոք պաշտպանված չի, ՈՉ ՈՔ: Մի օր մեկի խելքին կփչի, որ ինքը դեմ ա կանաչ գույնին, չի դզում, ու կբռնի կանաչ գույն հագնող սաղ մարդկանց օբյեկտները կվառի, ու եթե նենց ստացվի, որ կառավարության մեջ էլ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր իրենց պահարաններում կանաչ սկիլետներ են պահում, կկանգնեն ու կասեն՝ լավ ա արել, վառել ա: Վերջացավ: Ու էդ տւժածը կարող ա հենց նա լինի, ով էսօր Ծոմակի երեսին ա թքում: 
Մարդիկ չե՞ն հասկանում, որ իրենց ձեռքերով իրենց փոսն են փորում՝ Լինչի դատաստաններ անելով ու բացարձակապես հեռանալով ամեն տեսակի օրենքից և քաղաքակրթությունից:

----------

impression (22.05.2012), Kita (22.05.2012), Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Sagittarius (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Ամպ (22.05.2012), Շինարար (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս ամեն ինչը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էս երկրում ոչ ոք պաշտպանված չի, ՈՉ ՈՔ: Մի օր մեկի խելքին կփչի, որ ինքը դեմ ա կանաչ գույնին, չի դզում, ու կբռնի կանաչ գույն հագնող սաղ մարդկանց օբյեկտները կվառի, ու եթե նենց ստացվի, որ կառավարության մեջ էլ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր իրենց պահարաններում կանաչ սկիլետներ են պահում, կկանգնեն ու կասեն՝ լավ ա արել, վառել ա: Վերջացավ: Ու էդ տւժածը կարող ա հենց նա լինի, ով էսօր Ծոմակի երեսին ա թքում: 
> Մարդիկ չե՞ն հասկանում, որ իրենց ձեռքերով իրենց փոսն են փորում՝ Լինչի դատաստաններ անելով ու բացարձակապես հեռանալով ամեն տեսակի օրենքից և քաղաքակրթությունից:


Էսձև բան ես մտածել եմ էն օրը, որ Սաքունից օֆիսը քարկոծեցին: Գործիս տեղը հլա ասի՝ ամեն օր պատրաստ եղեք, կապ չունի, որ մենք, խոսքի, շաշ-մաշ թերթ ու էտիկետկա ենք տպում, մեկի խելքին կարա փչի, որ լիմոնադի ցեխերից մեկի պատվիրած էտիկետկեքը կանաչ են, իսլամի հետ անհերքելի ասոցիացիա:

----------

impression (22.05.2012), ivy (22.05.2012), Kita (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս ամեն ինչը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էս երկրում ոչ ոք պաշտպանված չի, ՈՉ ՈՔ: Մի օր մեկի խելքին կփչի, որ ինքը դեմ ա կանաչ գույնին, չի դզում, ու կբռնի կանաչ գույն հագնող սաղ մարդկանց օբյեկտները կվառի, ու եթե նենց ստացվի, որ կառավարության մեջ էլ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր իրենց պահարաններում կանաչ սկիլետներ են պահում, կկանգնեն ու կասեն՝ լավ ա արել, վառել ա: Վերջացավ: Ու էդ տւժածը կարող ա հենց նա լինի, ով էսօր Ծոմակի երեսին ա թքում: 
> Մարդիկ չե՞ն հասկանում, որ իրենց ձեռքերով իրենց փոսն են փորում՝ Լինչի դատաստաններ անելով ու բացարձակապես հեռանալով ամեն տեսակի օրենքից և քաղաքակրթությունից:


Չէ, Այվ, չեն հասկանում,  չեն ուզում, հարմար չի...
Եթե խոսքն իրանց քյաբաբնոցների, խորովածանոցների ու վետերոկների մասին լիներ, եթե դրանց վրա հարձակվեին՝ հիմա երկրում արտակարգ իրավիճակ էին հայտարարել:

Բայց էս մեկն ինչներին ա պետք, իրանք հո Ծոմակի հետ փա՞յ չեն:

----------

ivy (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էսկ տեսել ես? թե ոնց են տղա-տղա համբուրվում ; ու ինչպիսին? է եղել տպավորությունտ


Հայոց աշխարհը մոռացել ես: Մեր մոտ տղա-տղա ոչ միայն համբուրվում են, այլ լավ ախպեր-ընգերները իրար ամեն օր հանդիպելուց ու հրաժեշտ տալուց մի հատ ջիգյարով, թքոտ բերաններով պըռոշտի են լինում: Պըռոշտիի թքոտության աստիճանով էլ որոշվում ա ախպեր-ընգերության խորության մակարդակը: 

Իսկ դու տեսե՞լ ես, ոնց են աղջիկ-աղջիկ համբուրվում: Եթե բնականից չես էլ տեսել, մի երկու հատ լեսբի կամ խմբակային թեմաներով պոռնո նայած կլինես: Ու համոզված եմ դզել ա: Ինձ որ դզում ա: Ով էլ բնականից կամ զապիսով երբեք չի առնչվել այդ երևույթի հետ, սըռտանց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս: 

Կներեք, որ թեմայից շեղվեցի ...... 

Ուրեմն, DYI-ը ճիշտ են արել որ վառել են: Պետք ա վառել Երևանի բոլոր փաբերը, բարերը, coca-cola վաճառող բոլոր կաֆեները, եվրոպական խոհանոց քարոզող ռեստորանները: Երևանում պետք ա մնա մենակ Նեմեցի «Հարսնաքարը», Լֆիկի «Փարվանան», մեկ էլ հանուն մշակութային բազմազանության՝ Թումանյանի Շաուրման: Էս դեպքում կունենանք միայն ազգային արժեքներին, պատմությանն ու մշակույթին հարիր հաստափոր, քյաչալ, սոխ-սխտորի հոտով բերաններով միայն արական սեռի այցելուներ, որոնք կուտեն քյաբաբ՝ իրա ազատագրական արաղով, զապիվատ կանեն թանով, իսկ վերջում էլ կարան գոմիկներին քրֆելով գնան տներով ու իրար շինեն ինչքան սրտներն ուզում ա:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), impression (22.05.2012), Kita (22.05.2012), Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Sagittarius (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իմ կարծիքս էն է, որ նորմալ մարդիկ պետք է ընդանրապես մուտք չգործեն այդպիսի այլասերված տարածքներ, 
> 
> իսկ այստեղ դրե դրանց գովքն էք անում, թե աղջիկ են կպցրել... հիվանդ չեն... հայրենասեր են, ազնից են քաջ են, խիզաք են...


Ուրեմն, էտ այլասեված տարածքի մասին, ես մինչև վառելը չէի էլ լսել: Ասեմ քեզ, «հայրենասեր» հոմոֆոբները լավ գովազդ արեցին:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Գալաթեա (22.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայոց աշխարհը մոռացել ես: Մեր մոտ տղա-տղա ոչ միայն համբուրվում են, այլ լավ ախպեր-ընգերները իրար ամեն օր հանդիպելուց ու հրաժեշտ տալուց մի հատ ջիգյարով, թքոտ բերաններով պըռոշտի են լինում: Պըռոշտիի թքոտության աստիճանով էլ որոշվում ա ախպեր-ընգերության խորության մակարդակը: 
> 
> Իսկ դու տեսե՞լ ես, ոնց են աղջիկ-աղջիկ համբուրվում: Եթե բնականից չես էլ տեսել, մի երկու հատ լեսբի կամ խմբակային թեմաներով պոռնո նայած կլինես: Ու համոզված եմ դզել ա: Ինձ որ դզում ա: Ով էլ բնականից կամ զապիսով երբեք չի առնչվել այդ երևույթի հետ, սըռտանց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս: 
> 
> Կներեք, որ թեմայից շեղվեցի ...... 
> 
> Ուրեմն, DYI-ը ճիշտ են արել որ վառել են: Պետք ա վառել Երևանի բոլոր փաբերը, բարերը, coca-cola վաճառող բոլոր կաֆեները, եվրոպական խոհանոց քարոզող ռեստորանները: Երևանում պետք ա մնա մենակ Նեմեցի «Հարսնաքարը», Լֆիկի «Փարվանան», մեկ էլ հանուն մշակութային բազմազանության՝ Թումանյանի Շաուրման: Էս դեպքում կունենանք միայն ազգային արժեքներին, պատմությանն ու մշակույթին հարիր հաստափոր, քյաչալ, սոխ-սխտորի հոտով բերաններով միայն արական սեռի այցելուներ, որոնք կուտեն քյաբաբ՝ իրա ազատագրական արաղով, զապիվատ կանեն թանով, իսկ վերջում էլ կարան գոմիկներին քրֆելով գնան տներով ու իրար շինեն ինչքան սրտներն ուզում ա:


ճշմարտությունը որ խոսվում ա, ձենը մինչև ամերիկա ա հասնում առանց գոռալու…

----------

Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ո՞վ էր ստեղ արդարացնում վառողներին, ժող:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> … գեյը վարակիչ հիվանդություն չի ոչ էլ վամպիր ա որ կծի գեյանաս… գեյ ծնվում են, ու ամեն մեղքիս վրա հենց հետերոսեքսուալներից…


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ապեր, քեզ մի հատ հետերոսեքսուալ, սպիտակամորթ, տղամարդ, աշխատունակ, քրիտոնյա, ազգային, եռագույն (ծիրանագույնը մեջը շատ), պատմական ՕՍԿԱՐ էս տողի համար:   :LOL:

----------

impression (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Գալաթեա (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ո՞վ էր ստեղ արդարացնում վառողներին, ժող:


Ավելի շատ մարդ, քան կարելի էր պատկերացնել, Հայկ:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կոնկրետ - էտ փաբի մասով ես երբևէ չեմ արտահայտել կարծիք ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում արտահայտել; միլիոնավոր, դրանցի շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան աշխարհում;
> *Ես ընդամենը խոսում եմ գեյական պրոպագանդային դեմ;*
> ու թքած ունեմ, թե իրանց ինչ են անում անկողնու մեջ; ես ասում եմ, որ դա իրանք չպետք ա անեն հասարակական վայրերում; 
> իսկ այստեղ գնում էր առնվազն  գեյական թաքնված պրոպագանդա;
> *իսկ ես էլ դեմ եմ այդ պրոպագանդային;*
> ...


Ապեր, բա տենց ասա:  :LOL: 

Գեյական, ինչպես նաև ցանկացած այլ հավայիական ու ոչ հավայիական զաստավիտով պրոպագանդային տատս էլ ա դեմ: Ոչ մեկին էլ դուր չի գալիս, որ իրա չուզած բանը փաթաթում են վզին: Ես գեյերի դեմ բան չունեմ, քանի զոռով դեմքիս չեն թռնում, կամ գաղտագողի հետևիցս չեն մոտենում: Թու-թու-թու, Երևանում, նույնիսկ ալտերնատիվ փաբերի առկայության պայմաններում, գոնե ես տենց պորբլեմ չեմ ունեցել: Ու չեմ էլ լսել, որ ուրիշի հետ տենց բան եղած լինի: 

Բայց այ իրանց հայրենասեր անվանող տարբեր տեսակի տգետների կողմից վզներիս փաթաթվող նացիստական բացահայտ պրոպագանդա ինչքան ուզես: Ի միջի այլոց, բացառված չի որ դրանց կեսն էլ գիշերները երազախաբվում ա իրա եղբայր հայրենասերի հետ անկողնում լինելու մասին քաղցր մտքերից: Դե գիտես էլի, սերտ ու խորը շփումենրն ավելի են մտերմացնում հատկապես հայրենասեր ընկերներին, որոնք նման խորը մերձեցումից հետո միմյանց չեն դավաճանի նաև մարտի դաշտում: Դրա համար էլ երևի վառել են էտ ակումբը, որ ով տեղը չգիտեր, հիմա արդեն իմանա: Այ սենց մի  հատ մազալու գեյերի պրոպագանդա հայրենսաեր հոմոֆոբների կողմից:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), impression (22.05.2012), Kita (22.05.2012), Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), Գալաթեա (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Սենց մի հատ տարբերակ ասեմ, էլի.
էսօր թող Պողոսը էս նախադեպը ստեղծիվաղը ինչ-որ մեկը որոշի, որ էդ Պողոսի բիզնեսը, տունը կամ գարաժը իրան պետք ենհետո երկրով մեկ Պողոսին հռչակի մեղմ ասած համասեռամոլու անպատիժ վառի, դանակահարի, սպանի, օրինակի համար, ձեռի հետ էլ խլի՝ ինչ հնարավոր աՆենց էլ չի, որ բեսամթ անհավանական բան եմ ասում, փողին ու ծանոթություններին մուննաթ, շատ բան պետք չի սրա համար ու լիքը մարդ կարող ա անել: Գնում, ասենք, կրակում ես ոտերին, հետո կամ մինչև էդ էլ աշխարհով մեկ տարածում ես, որ էդ Պողոսը գ7 էր, բա չիմացա՞ք, ժողովուրդ, սխալ քայլեր էր թույլ տվել իրան, դրա համար էլ իրա արժանի պատիժը ստացավ, էդ հլը քիչ ա, էլի եմ կզցնելու, դա խազ ստանամ: Դե գնա, խեղճ Պողոս, ու ճղի քեզ, որ դու ամբողջ կյանքումդ նորմալ, տղամարդավարի ապրել ես, ու թող Պողոսի բոլոր հարազատները, ընկերներն ու ծանոթներն էլ իրանց մեջտեղից ճղեն: Թող հազար հոգի կրկնեն նույն բանը, թող տասը հազար հոգի կրկնեն. ԶԼՄ-ների մեքենայի դեմ հազարն էլ, տասը հազարն էլ անզոր են, ոչ մի բան են: Մի երկու հատ հարցազրույց, մի քանի հատ վկա, փողով գրած հոդվածներ, ռեպորտաժներ, խոշո՜ր վայնասուն, ու թե դրել ես, արի տար: Էնքա՜ն մարդ կսկսի խոսել, էնքա՜ն տեղեր կերևա Պողոսի վավաշոտ դեմքը, էնքա՜ն բամբասանքներ կտարածվեն... Բոլորի բերանը չես փակի, ամեն տեղ էլ ձեռդ չի հասնի: Ու ստեղ Պողոսը ոչնչանում ա, վերանում ա իզութոզով, որտև պետական մակարդակով արվող պոռնկության դեմ չի կարող գնալ: Որտեղ անունը լսեն՝ մտածելու են «էս էն գ7-ն ա», որտեղ երեսը ցույց տա՝ կամ խնդալու են, կամ թքեն վրեն: Անծանոթները միշտ ծանոթներից շատ են: Եթե վերևներում մեկը փողով կամ ծանոթով կամ փայով որոշել ա, որ Պողոսը պիտի գ7 լինի, ուրեմն Պողոսը երկրով մեկ դառնալու ա հնուց հայտնի, վաստակավոր գ7, ու թքած ամեն տեսակի ճշտի վրա, ճիշտը ստեղ անզոր ա, ճիշտը ըստ պահանջի նկարվում ա քչերի թեթև ձեռքով՝ շատերի թեթև գլխում: Գլխին սարքելը մենակ մլիցեքի մակարդակում չի արվում, ուրիշի գործի վրա աչք ունեցողների պակաս էլ ոնց որ թե չկա: Հլը ու թող մեկը փորձվի մի քիչ գլխից բարձր թռնել. նախարար-օլիգարխ ծանոթ չունեցավ՝ ավտոմատ դառնալու ա պոտենցիալ գոմիկության թեկնածու, բոլորն էլ կարող են դուրս գալ ինչ-որ ԶԼՄ-ական ալիքի վրա, աղմուկ բարձրացնելը ռազ պլյունուծ, կես բերան ասվեց՝ սաղ սկսելու են կրկնել ու ծաղկացնել, աչքներիս առաջ ա հենց հիմա: Հա, թող Պողոսն էլ մի ուրիշ թերթով ասի, որ ես տենց չեմ, ժողովուրդ, ինձ պայմանավորված քցում են: Թող երկու շաբաթ անունը գոմիկական կոնտեքստում հոլովեն, հետո կերևա, թե ում չստերին են արդեն էդ հակափաստարների լինել-չլինելը: Նախադեպ մի ստեղծեք: Սիրեք, հանդուրժեք կամ մի հանդուրժեք իրար, հա էլ եղել ա, հա էլ կլինի, բայց սենց աննասունության համար *նախադեպ մի՛ ստեղծեք*, ժողովուրդ: Առանց էդ էլ քաքի մեջ ենք:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), Freeman (22.05.2012), impression (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Գալաթեա (22.05.2012), Դատարկություն (22.05.2012), Ժունդիայի (22.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.05.2012), Շինարար (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Հայկ* ջան, էրնեկ էս նեխած հասարակության մեջ շատերը լինեին, որ էդ վտանգավոր նախադեպերը տեսնեին...

Ստեղ ուրիշ օրենքներ են աշխատում...եթե գեյից վախենում են՝ վախենում են միայն սեփական քամակի համար: 
Եթե գողից վախենում են՝ միայն սեփական ինչքի համար: 
Եթե մարդասպանից՝ միայն սեփական կյանքի ու եթե սովից ուրեմն սեփական բգի...

Ու չկա սենց դեպքերում ավելի լավ ծածկադմփոց քան էդ չեղած, գրողի տարած ազգային  գաղափարախոսությունը, որ մենակ էդ բառը լսելուց արդեն մոտս ինչ-որ բան ջարդելու-ցխելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում, լուրջ եմ ասում.. իսկ ես առաջ տենց չէի:

Տեսնես գոնե մեկի մտքով անցնում ա իրանցից, որ կարող ա անուղեղ-հայվան-հում-գոլ-աննպատակ մասսա են հավաքում իրանց կողքն իրանց ազգայնական հիստերիայով, բայց լիքը ուրիշ մարդկանց, որ իսկապես կարային օգուտ տային՝ կիլոմետրով հեռու են պահում իրանցից ու իրանց գրյոբաննի գաղափարից:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.05.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> *Հայկ* ջան, էրնեկ էս նեխած հասարակության մեջ շատերը լինեին, որ էդ վտանգավոր նախադեպերը տեսնեին...
> 
> Ստեղ ուրիշ օրենքներ են աշխատում...եթե գեյից վախենում են՝ վախենում են միայն սեփական քամակի համար: 
> Եթե գողից վախենում են՝ միայն սեփական ինչքի համար: 
> Եթե մարդասպանից՝ միայն սեփական կյանքի ու եթե սովից ուրեմն սեփական բգի...
> 
> Ու չկա սենց դեպքերում ավելի լավ ծածկադմփոց քան էդ չեղած, գրողի տարած ազգային  գաղափարախոսությունը, որ մենակ էդ բառը լսելուց արդեն մոտս ինչ-որ բան ջարդելու-ցխելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում, լուրջ եմ ասում.. իսկ ես առաջ տենց չէի:
> 
> Տեսնես գոնե մեկի մտքով անցնում ա իրանցից,* որ կարող ա անուղեղ-հայվան-հում-գոլ-աննպատակ մասսա են հավաքում* իրանց կողքն իրանց ազգայնական հիստերիայով, բայց լիքը ուրիշ մարդկանց, որ իսկապես կարային օգուտ տային՝ կիլոմետրով հեռու են պահում իրանցից ու իրանց գրյոբաննի գաղափարից:


Դրանցից մեկը, 1:00-ից սկսած:




Դե արի ու մի ասա, այ տավարածին, մի քանի տարի հետո կարողա դու ես էդ տավարը դառնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սենց մի հատ տարբերակ ասեմ, էլի.
> էսօր թող Պողոսը էս նախադեպը ստեղծիվաղը ինչ-որ մեկը որոշի, որ էդ Պողոսի բիզնեսը, տունը կամ գարաժը իրան պետք ենհետո երկրով մեկ Պողոսին հռչակի մեղմ ասած համասեռամոլու անպատիժ վառի, դանակահարի, սպանի, օրինակի համար, ձեռի հետ էլ խլի՝ ինչ հնարավոր աՆենց էլ չի, որ բեսամթ անհավանական բան եմ ասում, փողին ու ծանոթություններին մուննաթ, շատ բան պետք չի սրա համար ու լիքը մարդ կարող ա անել: Գնում, ասենք, կրակում ես ոտերին, հետո կամ մինչև էդ էլ աշխարհով մեկ տարածում ես, որ էդ Պողոսը գ7 էր, բա չիմացա՞ք, ժողովուրդ, սխալ քայլեր էր թույլ տվել իրան, դրա համար էլ իրա արժանի պատիժը ստացավ, էդ հլը քիչ ա, էլի եմ կզցնելու, դա խազ ստանամ: Դե գնա, խեղճ Պողոս, ու ճղի քեզ, որ դու ամբողջ կյանքումդ նորմալ, տղամարդավարի ապրել ես, ու թող Պողոսի բոլոր հարազատները, ընկերներն ու ծանոթներն էլ իրանց մեջտեղից ճղեն: Թող հազար հոգի կրկնեն նույն բանը, թող տասը հազար հոգի կրկնեն. ԶԼՄ-ների մեքենայի դեմ հազարն էլ, տասը հազարն էլ անզոր են, ոչ մի բան են: Մի երկու հատ հարցազրույց, մի քանի հատ վկա, փողով գրած հոդվածներ, ռեպորտաժներ, խոշո՜ր վայնասուն, ու թե դրել ես, արի տար: Էնքա՜ն մարդ կսկսի խոսել, էնքա՜ն տեղեր կերևա Պողոսի վավաշոտ դեմքը, էնքա՜ն բամբասանքներ կտարածվեն... Բոլորի բերանը չես փակի, ամեն տեղ էլ ձեռդ չի հասնի: Ու ստեղ Պողոսը ոչնչանում ա, վերանում ա իզութոզով, որտև պետական մակարդակով արվող պոռնկության դեմ չի կարող գնալ: Որտեղ անունը լսեն՝ մտածելու են «էս էն գ7-ն ա», որտեղ երեսը ցույց տա՝ կամ խնդալու են, կամ թքեն վրեն: Անծանոթները միշտ ծանոթներից շատ են: Եթե վերևներում մեկը փողով կամ ծանոթով կամ փայով որոշել ա, որ Պողոսը պիտի գ7 լինի, ուրեմն Պողոսը երկրով մեկ դառնալու ա հնուց հայտնի, վաստակավոր գ7, ու թքած ամեն տեսակի ճշտի վրա, ճիշտը ստեղ անզոր ա, ճիշտը ըստ պահանջի նկարվում ա քչերի թեթև ձեռքով՝ շատերի թեթև գլխում: Գլխին սարքելը մենակ մլիցեքի մակարդակում չի արվում, ուրիշի գործի վրա աչք ունեցողների պակաս էլ ոնց որ թե չկա: Հլը ու թող մեկը փորձվի մի քիչ գլխից բարձր թռնել. նախարար-օլիգարխ ծանոթ չունեցավ՝ ավտոմատ դառնալու ա պոտենցիալ գոմիկության թեկնածու, բոլորն էլ կարող են դուրս գալ ինչ-որ ԶԼՄ-ական ալիքի վրա, աղմուկ բարձրացնելը ռազ պլյունուծ, կես բերան ասվեց՝ սաղ սկսելու են կրկնել ու ծաղկացնել, աչքներիս առաջ ա հենց հիմա: Հա, թող Պողոսն էլ մի ուրիշ թերթով ասի, որ ես տենց չեմ, ժողովուրդ, ինձ պայմանավորված քցում են: Թող երկու շաբաթ անունը գոմիկական կոնտեքստում հոլովեն, հետո կերևա, թե ում չստերին են արդեն էդ հակափաստարների լինել-չլինելը: Նախադեպ մի ստեղծեք: Սիրեք, հանդուրժեք կամ մի հանդուրժեք իրար, հա էլ եղել ա, հա էլ կլինի, բայց սենց աննասունության համար *նախադեպ մի՛ ստեղծեք*, ժողովուրդ: Առանց էդ էլ քաքի մեջ ենք:


Հայկօ ջան, սրա նախադեպն արդեն կար, էն ադրբեջանական կինոների փառատոնն էր… ուշադիր որ լինես, համարյա նույն մարդիկ են "հայրենասերները"… ուղղակի չեն իմանում ոնց արտահայտեն իրանց սերը հայրենիքի նկատմամբ ու ամենակարևորը նժդեհադավ իշխանությունները սրանց լաավ օգտագործում են… նախադեպն արդեն կա ու հաջողությամբ ա պսակվել…

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), Kita (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ որտեղից գիտես պայթեցման տրամաբանությունը? Ծոմակից? Չուկից? Պետրոսից կենտորնի?


Ուրա գոնե տրամաբանություն ունենար, մեկն ու մեկս էլ հասկանար էտ տրամաբանությունն ու կիսվեր հետներս: Խոսքը իրական տրամաբանության մասին ա, այլ ոչ թե «մեկ ազգ, մեկ մշակույթ, սաղովի նույն ք.քի մեջ» տրամաբանության մասին, որը հաջողությամբ քարոզվում ա ամենաանմշակույթ ու ամենաապազգային հայրենասերների կողմից: 

Ուրեմն, իմ պատկերացմամբ տեղի ա ունեցել հետևյալը - երկու անիմաստ ու մարդկությանն ու բնությանը ոչ պիտանի երիտասարդ Երևանի կենտրոնում փաբ են վառել, ու կարծես առանձնապես դրանից իրանց վատ չեն զգում: Վատ չեն զգում, քանի որ անմիջապես վառելուց հետո հայտնվեցին ինչ-որ քաղաքական գործիչները, որոնք բան ու գործները թողած սկսեցին գրավներով ազատել հանցագործենրին ու ախմախ հայտարարություններ անել՝ արդարացնելով հանցագործությունը: Մեկը ես, մինչև Արծվիկ Մինասյանի ու ՀՀԿ-ից եսիմ ում հայտարարությունները տեղյակ էլ չէի, որ փաբ են վառել Երևանում: Հայ ազգը, ինչպես միշտ բոլոր դարդերը թողած գտավ իր բոլոր դժբախտությունների հիմնական մեղավորին, ոմն Ծոմակի, որը իրա աջը քաշած փաբ էր աշխատացնում, ու բացարձակ ցանկություն չուներ ոչ թերթերում, ոչ էլ հետռուստաէկրաններին հայտնվելու: 

Իտոգում պարզվեց, որ մենք կանգնած ենք կործանման եզրին, քանի որ գոմիկներն եկել են մեզ ուտելու: Ու չնայած այն բանի, որ ոչ մի արձանագրված փաստ չկա, որ Երևանում գոմիկները մարդ են կերել, պղծել են ազգային աչժեքները, թքեն էլ Տիգրան Մեծի, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչի ու Մաշտոցի վրա, բոլոր հայրենասերները մի անգամից վերածվեցին գոմիկատյացների: Սա այն դեպքում, երբ լիքը մարդ  ասում ա, որ Ծոմակի փաբում միլլիոներով ազգապիղծ գոմիկ երբեք չի տեսել: Միակ բանը, որը կարծես թե ապացուցված է, դա այն է, որ Ծոմակի փաբը որոշակիորեն տարբերվում է համանման այլ փաբերից, քանի որ այնտեղ սիրում են գնալ կըդորըմ կողքի փաբերից հագ ու կապով, բարք ու վարքով տարբերվող այցելուներ, որոնք, ի միջի այլոց, ոջ մեկի հավին քշա չէին ասում: (Արձանագրենք, որ Ծոմակն ինտելեկտով չի փայլում, կարող ա նույնիսկ մի քիչ էլ դեբիլոտ ա, բայց դա բոլորովին իրան չի խանգարել, որ հաջողված ու իրա այցելուներով փաբ ունենա, որը կարելի ա միայն ողջունել: Աղջիկը բիզնես ա ասնում, ու ոնց որ վատ չի անում)

Ու էս սաղ պատմության մեջ ամենախնդալուն գոմիկ դաշնակներն են, որոնք էնքան են իրանց բիզնեսով մտել գոմիկ իշխանությունների քամակը (իսկ կարծեմ քամակ մտնելն էլ հենց գոմիկություն ա, հատկապես եթե քամակը արան սեռի ա) ու էնքան են կորցրել իրենց էլկտորատը, որ իրենց դավանած ազգային արժեքները պաշտպանելու այլ միջոց չգտան, քանի երկու հիվանդ երևակայությամբ երիտասարդին գրավով ազատելը: 

Դաշնակների վրից հայտնվեցին նժդեհասեր ՀՀԿ-ականները, որոնք մոռացան որ իրենց վարչապետի խորհրդականը մանկապիղծ էր, ու որի հետ հաստատ ամեն մեկը մի քանի անգամ հանդիպելուց ախպերավարի պռոշտի եղած կլինի (հնացեք կախվեք, հայվաննե՛ր): Մոռացան նաև, որ մի տարի մանկապիղծ ու անչափահաս աղջիկներին պոռնկության ուղարկող գիշերօթիկ դպրոցի տնօրեն էին դատում, ու ամեն ձև քիչ էր մնում արդարացնեին, քանի որ երևի հիմնական կլիենտներն էլ իրանք էին:  

Առակս ինչ կցուցանի: Մենք ազգովի փիս խդնալու ենք ու ողորմելի - 10.000 դրամով ո.ատու ազգ, որը մի օրում կարա գտնի մի հատ վառված փաբ (որտեղ այցելող մի քանի գոմիկները իերնց կամքով, առանց փողի ու առանց ուրիշների ստիպելու կարան տրվեն իրան) ու էտ փաբով կարա արդարացնի իրա ո.ատու լինելը:

----------

Ariadna (22.05.2012), Chuk (22.05.2012), impression (22.05.2012), ivy (22.05.2012), Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), Varzor (22.05.2012), Հայկօ (22.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դրանցից մեկը, 1:00-ից սկսած:
> 
> Դե արի ու մի ասա, այ տավարածին, մի քանի տարի հետո կարողա դու ես էդ տավարը դառնում:


Էդ ծեծել-ջարդել-վառել սպառնացող սպիտակ ժիլետով շերեփուկին ԱՄՈԹ ԻՆՁ եթե քացուս տակ չքցեմ, ինքս, աձին-աձին, ոնց որ ինքը կասեր:
Մենակ թող գա դեմս կանգնի սենց ռիսկով, ոնց որ միրաֆոնի դեմն ա կանգնել:
Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, կարաք ստավկա դնեք, I will kick the living shit out of him.

----------

impression (22.05.2012), Kita (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Աթեիստ (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ ծեծել-ջարդել-վառել սպառնացող սպիտակ ժիլետով շերեփուկին ԱՄՈԹ ԻՆՁ եթե քացուս տակ չքցեմ, ինքս, աձին-աձին, ոնց որ ինքը կասեր:
> Մենակ թող գա դեմս կանգնի սենց ռիսկով, ոնց որ միրաֆոնի դեմն ա կանգնել:
> Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, կարաք ստավկա դնեք, I will kick the living shit out of him.


Գալ, Գալ… կամաց ցավդ տանեմ… մի հատ ականջը քաշել ա պետք ու քամակին հասցնելով տուն ուղղարկել մամայի մոտ… դաժան բաներ մի ասա…

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ նախ բերեք ազգին գնահատականներ չտանք: Եթե մի 100 հոգի դուրս են եկել իրանց մտածելով գեյ պառադ ճնշելու՝ էդ չի նշանակում որ դա ազգն ա: Ու ազգին քյարթ ու ֆաշիստ ասողները համ քյարթ են, համ ֆաշիստ համ էլ գեյ(ում համար որն ավելի վիրավորական ա):
 Սկսենք նրանից թե էդ 100 հոգուն ո՞վ ա խաբել, թե տեղ գեյ պառադ ա անցնում: Իհարկե մամուլն ու սլուխները: Հետո անցնենք նրան թե էդ «բազմազանության» շքերթի սահմանումը ո՞րն ա: Ու՞մ են դուրս եկել պաշտպանելու: Հայաստանում մենակ գեյերին ու Վանյանին են ճնշում էն էլ պռովակացիաների դեպքում, էն էլ եթե ուժները պատում ա: Ասենք եթե «Հարսնաքարում» գեյ փարթի լինի հաստատ հարսնաքարը վառող չեն: Մնացած բոլոր ազգային ու կրոնական ու կուլտուրական փոքրամասնությունները իրանց լավ են զգում: 
 Դուրս ա գալիս որ «բազմազանության» շքերթի շեշտը հենց սեռակա՞ն փոքրամասնություններն են: Այսինքն լեզբիներին լավ էլ կողմ ենք, ոնց ես եմ հասկանում եմ: Պրոբլեմը հենց գեյերն են: 

Իմ հետևությունը էս ա:
«բազմազանության» շքերթը քողարկված գեյերի պաշտպանության շքերթ ա ու արվել ա հենց ազգայնականների ներվերը շոշափելու համար: Ազգայնական կոչեցյալների մեծ մասին եթե ասենք եկեք տենց հուժկու գնանք սահմանը պահենք՝ վախից տակները կանեն, կամ կասեն որ իրանք գեյ են ու ծառայել իրանց չի կարելի: Կմեջբերեն եվրոպաների օրենքները ու մի հատ ել հանուն վստահության գեյ պառադի կմասնակցեն:

Գլոբալ հետևություս էն ա, որ սաղ պարապ են մնացել ու գկուխ են հարդուկում:

----------

davidus (22.05.2012), ministr (22.05.2012), My World My Space (22.05.2012), Ripsim (22.05.2012), Tig (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Ժունդիայի (22.05.2012), Լուսաբեր (22.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ժողովուրդ արդեն վախենալու է ու վտանգավոր... Լրիվ չափ ու սահմանը անցան արդեն... ուզում եմ երկու կողմն էլ հանդարտվեն, մարդկային զոհեր չեմ ուզում լինեն, որոնք արդեն չեմ բացառում...

----------

Ripsim (22.05.2012), Tig (22.05.2012)

----------


## impression

հիմա էս ամեն ինչի քյարը մնաց էն (մանրից թեման հետ բերեմ նախնական իմաստին), որ DIY-ը երևի թե էլ չգործի
կամ եթե նույնիսկ գործի՝ ընդեղ պետքա գնալ զոնտիկով, ինչ իմանաս՝ ով կմտնի կթքի դեմքիդ

հիմա՝ ո՞նց հանդարտեցնել գազազած ամբոխին, ո՞նց վերադառնալ կյանքի բնականոն հունին, որից իհարկե առաջ էլ էինք դժգոհ, բայց դե ոնց ասում են՝ մինչև չգա հետինը (no gay context intended), չի հիշվի առաջինը

----------

Freeman (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Հայկօ (22.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ նախ բերեք ազգին գնահատականներ չտանք: Եթե մի 100 հոգի դուրս են եկել իրանց մտածելով գեյ պառադ ճնշելու՝ էդ չի նշանակում որ դա ազգն ա: Ու ազգին քյարթ ու ֆաշիստ ասողները համ քյարթ են, համ ֆաշիստ համ էլ գեյ(ում համար որն ավելի վիրավորական ա):
>  Սկսենք նրանից թե էդ 100 հոգուն ո՞վ ա խաբել, թե տեղ գեյ պառադ ա անցնում: Իհարկե մամուլն ու սլուխները: Հետո անցնենք նրան թե էդ «բազմազանության» շքերթի սահմանումը ո՞րն ա: Ու՞մ են դուրս եկել պաշտպանելու: Հայաստանում մենակ գեյերին ու Վանյանին են ճնշում էն էլ պռովակացիաների դեպքում, էն էլ եթե ուժները պատում ա: Ասենք եթե «Հարսնաքարում» գեյ փարթի լինի հաստատ հարսնաքարը վառող չեն: Մնացած բոլոր ազգային ու կրոնական ու կուլտուրական փոքրամասնությունները իրանց լավ են զգում: 
>  Դուրս ա գալիս որ «բազմազանության» շքերթի շեշտը հենց սեռակա՞ն փոքրամասնություններն են: Այսինքն լեզբիներին լավ էլ կողմ ենք, ոնց ես եմ հասկանում եմ: Պրոբլեմը հենց գեյերն են: 
> 
> Իմ հետևությունը էս ա:
> «բազմազանության» շքերթը քողարկված գեյերի պաշտպանության շքերթ ա ու արվել ա հենց ազգայնականների ներվերը շոշափելու համար: Ազգայնական կոչեցյալների մեծ մասին եթե ասենք եկեք տենց հուժկու գնանք սահմանը պահենք՝ վախից տակները կանեն, կամ կասեն որ իրանք գեյ են ու ծառայել իրանց չի կարելի: Կմեջբերեն եվրոպաների օրենքները ու մի հատ ել հանուն վստահության գեյ պառադի կմասնակցեն:
> 
> Գլոբալ հետևություս էն ա, որ սաղ պարապ են մնացել ու գկուխ են հարդուկում:


էլմօ ջան, փաբը խի՞ գմփցրին էն էլ ոչ մեկ անգամ

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Էդ ծեծել-ջարդել-վառել սպառնացող սպիտակ ժիլետով շերեփուկին ԱՄՈԹ ԻՆՁ եթե քացուս տակ չքցեմ, ինքս, աձին-աձին, ոնց որ ինքը կասեր:
> Մենակ թող գա դեմս կանգնի սենց ռիսկով, ոնց որ միրաֆոնի դեմն ա կանգնել:
> Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, կարաք ստավկա դնեք, I will kick the living shit out of him.


Գալաթեա, ընենց համոզիչ ես գրում: Իսկականից հավատացի, որ եթե ջղայնությանդ նոպայի ժամանակ ձեռիդ տակ ընկներ, հաստատ կքցեիր քացուտ տակ ու ջարդը կտայիր:
Ու էտ պահից սկսած քո ու փաբը վառողների մեջ տարբերությունը կվերանար: Կդառնայիր իրանցից մեկը: Ինչ տարբերություն երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմով տառապող անուղեղ ջահելի հանդեպ բռնույան ու գեյի հանդեպ բռնության??? Ոչ մի, եթե մոտիվներդ հոմոսեքսուալիստների հանդեպ անձնական սիմպատիան արտահայտելը չի:

Բացարձակ ցանկություն չունեմ քեզ վիրավորել: Էս գրառման նպատակը միայն մի բանն ա` հանդուրժողականություն անխելք ջահելների նկատմամբ: Հերիք ա կրակին յուղ լցնեք:
Փոխանակ ամեն ինչ տարվի դեպի հանդարտացում, մի խումբ հոմոֆիլներ, իրանց հոմոսեքսուալ ընկերների հետ հելել են փողոցները ու չգիտես խի սկսել են գրգռել քյարթերի պարապ յերևակայությունը:

Հերիք ա, արդեն հասել եք հասարակակն ուշադրության: Թողեք մի քիչ էլ հանդարտվի:

Մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում, Գալաթեա, քեզ վիրավորելու նպատակ չունեմ, ուղղակի ծայրահեղության մեջ, մյուս ծայրահեղությունն եմ առաջդ դնում:

----------

Lem (22.05.2012), Shah (22.05.2012), Արէա (22.05.2012), Գեա (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Գալաթեա, ընենց համոզիչ ես գրում: Իսկականից հավատացի, որ եթե ջղայնությանդ նոպայի ժամանակ ձեռիդ տակ ընկներ, հաստատ կքցեիր քացուտ տակ ու ջարդը կտայիր:
> Ու էտ պահից սկսած քո ու փաբը վառողների մեջ տարբերությունը կվերանար: Կդառնայիր իրանցից մեկը: Ինչ տարբերություն երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմով տառապող անուղեղ ջահելի հանդեպ բռնույան ու գեյի հանդեպ բռնության??? Ոչ մի, եթե մոտիվներդ հոմոսեքսուալիստների հանդեպ անձնական սիմպատիան արտահայտելը չի:


Mark, կներես, բայց էն լակոտը, որը բացեիբաց կանգնում կամերայի դեմ հայտարարում ա, որ ինքը թքած ունի ՀՀ Սահմանադրության վրա, իրավունք չունի էս երկրի փողոցներով ազատ քայլել, այլ պիտի քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի: Էն լակոտները, որոնք իրենց օրենքից բարձր են հայտարարում ու իրենց իրավունք են տալիս անօրինական գործողություններ անել, պիտի հայտնվեն ճաղերի հետևում, այլ ոչ թե թրև գան էս երկրում ու աջ ու ձախ ատելության կոչեր անեն:

Սա արդեն ոչ թե մի հատիկ օբյեկտի կամ համասեռամոլների խնդիր ա, այլ բոլորիս խնդիրն ա: Ստեղ արդեն ոչ միայն համասեռամոլների իրավունքներն են վտանգված, այլ մեր բոլորիս, իմն ու քոնը: Ցանկացած հակաօրինականություն պիտի պատժվի, այլ ոչ թե խրախուսվի, թե չէ վաղը չէ մյուս օրը սա արդեն եսիմ ինչի կվերածվի: Էսօր սկսել են համասեռամոլներից, վաղը կանցնեն ինձ ու քեզ: Էսքան տարի ա դիմացել ենք, բայց արդեն դանակը կոկորդներիս ա հասել:

----------

Ariadna (22.05.2012), Kita (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Shah (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Հայկօ (22.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Mark, կներես, բայց էն լակոտը, որը բացեիբաց կանգնում կամերայի դեմ հայտարարում ա, որ ինքը թքած ունի ՀՀ Սահմանադրության վրա, իրավունք չունի էս երկրի փողոցներով ազատ քայլել, այլ պիտի քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի: Էն լակոտները, որոնք իրենց օրենքից բարձր են հայտարարում ու իրենց իրավունք են տալիս անօրինական գործողություններ անել, պիտի հայտնվեն ճաղերի հետևում, այլ ոչ թե թրև գան էս երկրում ու աջ ու ձախ ատելության կոչեր անեն:
> 
> Սա արդեն ոչ թե մի հատիկ օբյեկտի կամ համասեռամոլների խնդիր ա, այլ բոլորիս խնդիրն ա: Ստեղ արդեն ոչ միայն համասեռամոլների իրավունքներն են վտանգված, այլ մեր բոլորիս, իմն ու քոնը: Ցանկացած հակաօրինականություն պիտի պատժվի, այլ ոչ թե խրախուսվի, թե չէ վաղը չէ մյուս օրը սա արդեն եսիմ ինչի կվերածվի: Էսօր սկսել են համասեռամոլներից, վաղը կանցնեն ինձ ու քեզ: Էսքան տարի ա դիմացել ենք, բայց արդեն դանակը կոկորդներիս ա հասել:


Ռուֆուս ջան: Ինչ ասում ես ճիշտ ա, բայց մի մոռացի` էս էն թեման ա, որտեղ հասարակության մեծ բևեռացում կա: 
Ժամանակը շատերին դեռ կհղկի: Հասարակությունը դեռ բնականոն ճանապարհով կգա կհասնի: Հիմա հենց էս թեմայով պետք չի իրար հակադրված կողմերի գրգռել:

Ու նորից կոչ եմ անում` երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմի տարիքի անխելք ջահելներին ցցի մի հանեք: Էտպես ոչ մի բանի չեք հասնելու: 
Թե քեզ թվում ա, իրանք կարեկցանքի կարիք չունեն` սխալվում ես: 
Որ գիտակից լիներ, չեր թքի սեփական երկրի սահմանադրության վրա: Կհասկանար, որ կանգնել ա ու ինքն իրա վրա ա թքում:

----------

impression (22.05.2012), Lem (22.05.2012), Գեա (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մարկ, կներես, բայց արդեն լուրջ էն բանից արեցիք «երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիստական տարիքով»: Եթե էդ «երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիստական տարիքի» լակոտը վաղը Ծոմակի գլուխը կերավ, էդ կլինի ազգային խայտառակություն: Կներես, բայց սա Մաշտոցի պուրակի հարց չէ, Թեղուտի հարց չէ, երկու հատ ծառ ու թփի հարց չէ, այլ կոնկրետ մարդու կյանք ա վտանգված ու արդեն իսկ կոնկրետ մարդու կյանք են խորտակել ու ոնց որ թե դրանով չեն ուզում սահմանափակվել: Կողքի քաշվես ու ասես, թե լավ, ջահել են, խելք կհավաքեն, շատ սխալ ա: Պիտի էս ամենը հնարավորինս շուտ կանխվի, եթե պետք ա 100 հոգու պետք ա նստացվի, որ մյուսները խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն: Այլ ոչ թե պետական մակարդակով, հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ ատելության կոչեր անեն ու կրակն ավելի բորբոքեն:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

ժող մի անհամեստ հարց տամ էլի, երեկ ինչ-որ մեկդ մասնակցի դերում եղել է այս կամ այն կողմից ... էնպես եմ ուզում , որ առաջին ձեռքից մեկդ ինֆո գրի բան հասկանանք , թե չէ արդեն սկսում եմ մտածել. որ դերեր են բաժանել երկու կողմին էլ ու ձեռները տվել ուղարկել են փողոց...մի խոսքով գլոբալ "IQ տեստավորման"  հոտ եմ առնում...

----------

Արէա (22.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Mark, կներես, բայց էն լակոտը, որը բացեիբաց կանգնում կամերայի դեմ հայտարարում ա, որ ինքը թքած ունի ՀՀ Սահմանադրության վրա,


Ռուֆուս , սա էլ է դեմոկրատիայի պտուղ, ինչպես ոմանք թքած ունեն բարոյական օրենքների վրա, այնպես էլ սրանք՝ սահմանադրության վրա: Ինչպես պահպանում եք ոմանց ելնելով դեմոկրատական գաղփարախոսությունից, նոյնպես էլ պահպանվում են դրանց հակառակորդները, իհարկե ոչ մարմնական կամ նյութական վնաս հասցնողները

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, Գալ… կամաց ցավդ տանեմ… մի հատ ականջը քաշել ա պետք ու քամակին հասցնելով տուն ուղղարկել մամայի մոտ… դաժան բաներ մի ասա…


Չէ *Մեֆ* պըտի ծեծեմ, ջարդեմ, վառեմ  :LOL:  
Կակ ռազ քիչ են ժամանակին քամակին տվել, որ էս օրին ա հասել....կամ հակառակը:

Ասածս ինչ ա:
Ընդունում եմ, որ ծայրահեղ եմ գրել, բայց այդ երթին մասնակցել է ինձ հարազատ մի մարդ ու ես ամբողջ ժամանակ փշերի վրա էի, քանի որ նույնիսկ զանգել չէր կարողանում, որ պատմի, թե ինչ է կատարվում, էնքան լարված էր իրավիճակը: Ընդունում եմ, որ էդ քաքլանն արժանի չի, որ իր պատճառով տենց բորբոքվի մարդ, բայց նա արդեն անձամբ իմ հարազատին էր վիրավորում: Իսկ նման դեպքերում Մուրադը կատաղում ա:

*Մարկ*, ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես հանդուրժելու պահով, բայց ևս մեկ անգամ հիշեցնեմ՝ ամեն ինչ սկսվեց հենց հանդուրժելուց, երբ կոնկրետ, ապացուցված հանցագործության համար հանցագործին պատժից ազատեցին:  

*Գեա* ջան, տենց հետաքրքրում էր՝ գնայիր:

*Ռուֆ*, պաչ  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Մարկ, կներես, բայց արդեն լուրջ էն բանից արեցիք «երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիստական տարիքով»: Եթե էդ «երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիստական տարիքի» լակոտը վաղը Ծոմակի գլուխը կերավ, էդ կլինի ազգային խայտառակություն: Կներես, բայց սա Մաշտոցի պուրակի հարց չէ, Թեղուտի հարց չէ, երկու հատ ծառ ու թփի հարց չէ, այլ կոնկրետ մարդու կյանք ա վտանգված ու արդեն իսկ կոնկրետ մարդու կյանք են խորտակել ու ոնց որ թե դրանով չեն ուզում սահմանափակվել: Կողքի քաշվես ու ասես, թե լավ, ջահել են, խելք կհավաքեն, շատ սխալ ա: Պիտի էս ամենը հնարավորինս շուտ կանխվի, եթե պետք ա 100 հոգու պետք ա նստացվի, որ մյուսները խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն: Այլ ոչ թե պետական մակարդակով, հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ ատելության կոչեր անեն ու կրակն ավելի բորբոքեն:



Մարդ բան չի հասկանում, մեկ գրում եք սիրեք իրար, մեկ ասում եք շատ մի սիրեք հետևս ցավացրիք... Հետո էլ որոշում եք, թե ով ում պիտի սիրի... 
Դե քյարթերին գրգռեք քցեք էդ գոմիկների ջանին, հետո էլ կգնաք եվրոխորհուրդից ազատության օգնություն կխնդրեք, մեկա տեսել եք սեփական կառավարության դիրքորոշումը:

Պրծ... Ես էս թեմայից հելա: Ով իմ գրածները մեջբերեց հոմոֆիլ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Չամիչ

Իսկ ինչ բան է մշակութային բազմազանություն կոչվածը? Դա նույն կոսմոպոլիտիզմը չէ? Կոսմոպոլիտիզ երեւույթի հետեւում, մասնավորապես հայկական կոսմոպոլիտիզմ հասկացության հետեւում թաքնված է օտարամոլությունը եւ օտարապաշտությունը: Մշակութային բազմազանություն կոչված հասկացության կրողները պաշտամունքի հասնող զգացումներով են լցված օտար մշակույթի հանդեպ ու այն փորձում են քարոզել, քարոզել որտեղ? Հայաստանում? միթե մենք մշակութային բազմազանության պակաս ունենք? Վերցրեք ցանկացած ոլորտ, հենց թեկուզ ժամանակակից երաժշտության ոլորտը, սա մի ոլորտ է, որը պարզապես տուրք է տալիս մշակութային բազմազանությանը, ժամանակակից երաերաժշտության ոլորտում գոյատեւելու համար օտար մշակութային տարերի առկայությունը պարզապես պարտադիր է, հակառակ դեպքում պարզապես պահանջարկ չես ունենա:

Նոր նոր Գագիկ Գինոսյանի պես մարդիկ փորձում են ինչ որ քայել անել որպեսզի մարդկանց դուրս բերեն օտարապաշտության օտարամոլության վիճակից: Սա էն երկիրը չէ, որտեղ մշակութային բազմազանության պակաս կա, որտեղ կարիք կա բազմազանություն քարոզող երթեր կազմակերպել, հակառակը, սա մի երկիր է, որտեղ ազգային ինքնագնահատականի, ինքնահարգանքի, ազգային ինքնագիտակցության արթնացման կարիք կա:

----------


## հովարս

> գեյը վարակիչ հիվանդություն չի ոչ էլ վամպիր ա որ կծի գեյանաս… գեյ ծնվում են, ու ամեն մեղքիս վրա հենց հետերոսեքսուալներից…


Փաստորեն այս վերջին 20 տարիներին այդքան շատ գեյեր են ծնվել?

----------


## Elmo

> էլմօ ջան, փաբը խի՞ գմփցրին էն էլ ոչ մեկ անգամ


Բա ես գիտե՞մ Մեֆ ձյա:
Կամ արել են որովհետև ուժներն ա պատում, կամ արել են որովհետև Ծոմակը էշ-էշ դուրս ա տվել, կամ էլ արել են որովհետև մեկը իրանց ասել ա թե դա գեյ փաբ ա: Այ ռեցեդիվները էս կաշայի հետևանքն ա: Որ հենց ընենց տեղից էդ փաբի հրդեհման հետ գեյերի ու գեյերի պաշտպանների անունները չասոցացնեին, մի քանի էսիմ ովքեր չհելնեին իրանցից դուրս գեյերի պաշտպանությունից խոսաին, մի քանի յանիմ ազգայնական էլ իրանց պարտքը չհամարեին գեյերդի դեմ պայքարել՝ էս գործը կգնար սենց:

Հրկիզնողներին կբռնեին, իրանց պապաներին կամ հովանավորներին կտուգանեյին նենց թվով որ Ծոմակը կարգին ռեմոնտ կաներ, շուխուր էլ չէր լինի:

Դրին իրանցից դուրս ազգային փոքրամասնությունների թեման վեկալան ու PR -իստները մի կողմից, ազգայնականները՝ մյուս կողմից իրար պատերազմ հայտարարեցին:

----------

Ripsim (22.05.2012), Tig (22.05.2012), Varzor (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ նացիզմը լա՞վ բան է, դրա պրոպգանդան լա՞վ բան է, արժի՞ թույլատրել:
> Կրկնում եմ որերորդ անգամ. դա արվում է պետական մակարդակով:


Չուկ ջան, նացիզմը` վատ բան չի, ֆաշիզմն է վատ բան  :Wink: 
Սեփական ազգը սիրելը, հարգելու ու բարձրացնելը, ինչու չէ նաև որոշ առումներով գերադրելը հեչ վատ բան չեն:
Գոմիկատյացությունը նացիզմի հետ հեչ կապ չունի: Ցանկացած նատուրալ հեչ որ չէ զզվանքի զգացողություն է ունենում այդ երևույթից:
Իսկ էդ պետական մակարդակով հավայի զրուցները շատ հնարավոր է ուրիշ ենթատեքստ ունեն: Կարողա ՀՀԿ-ից մեկն էր ուզում գոմիկների փաբ բացեր ու Ծոմակն էլ գործին խփում էր  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (22.05.2012), հովարս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Փաստորեն այս վերջին 20 տարիներին այդքան շատ գեյեր են ծնվել?


Դե որը ծնվել ա, որը բացահայտվել ա, որն էլ դառել ա  :Wink:

----------

հովարս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Բայց ես ինչ խորանալ ենք խորացել?  :Jpit: 
Սովորական տրամաբանական շղթա:
*1. Պայթեցրել են կամ ավելի ճիշտ հրդեհել են փաբ
2. Դա օրենքով դատապարտելի է` օրենքի խատում է, պատժելի արարք, որը վտանգավոր է հասարակության համար, նույնիսկ գոմիկատյացների համար* 
3. Հրդեհողներն ու նրանց աջակիցներն այդ գործողությունները որակում են որպես բարոյական պայքար ու դրանով արդարացնում են:Լ
4. Կրկին օրենքի խախտում է` սեռական կողմնորոշման խտրականության հիման վրա կատարված արարքներ են:
5. Բարոյականության ու միասեռականության վնասների մասի են խոսում, սակայն դրանով ավելի մեծ հետաքրքրություն ու ուշադրություն են կենտրոնացնում այդ երևույթի դեմ:
6. Եթե միասեռականության դեմ պայքարը արդիական է, բայց օրենք չունենք, ավելին` հակառակը պաշտպանող օրենք ունենք, ապա միգուցե օրենքը սխալ է և դրանով թող զբաղվեն օրենսդիրները (բայց դե սրանք էլ պակաս միասեռական չեն), բայց ոչ խուլիգանական արարքներով  :Jpit: 
*7. Էս սաղ շուխուռի մեջ ով ինչ կարա քերում ա. մեկը ռեյտինգ ու գովազդ, մյուսը փող և այլն*
8. Որպես կողմնակի արդյունք էլ ակումբի բազան անտեղի լցվում ա  :Tongue:

----------

Արէա (22.05.2012)

----------


## impression

> Ոստիկանները ծառայություն են իրականացնում Ծոմակի ակումբի մոտ
> 
> Ղազար Փարպեցի փողոցի վրա գտնվող DIY բարի մոտ երեկվանից պարեկա-պահակային ծառայություն է իրականացվում, այս մասին Tert.am-ին ասել է ակումբի տնօրեն Արմինե Օգանեզովան՝ Ծոմակը, ինչը հաստատել են նաև Ոստիկանության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչությունից:
>  Ավելի վաղ մամուլում լուրեր կային, որ մայիսի 21-ին, ժամը 21.00-ի սահմաններում, մի խումբ մարդիկ կոտրել են ակումբի դուռը, ներխուժել ներս, կոտրել այնտեղ եղած սեղանները, աթոռները, ջուր լցրել ակումբում: 
>  Ծոմակը, ով այդ ժամանակ ակումբում չի եղել, ասել է, որ այս անգամ նրանց մեջ ավելի շատ տարիքով մարդիկ են եղել, քան երիտասարդներ: 
>  Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում Ծոմակն ասել է, թե երեկվա հարձակումը պայմանավորված է նրանով, որ ակումբի մի քանի հաճախորդներ մասնակցել են երեկ տեղի ունեցած «Բազմազանության երթին», որը հասարակական ընկալումներում ասոցացվեց «գեյ շքերթի» հետ:
>  «Այսինքն՝ բոլորս տարբեր ենք, բայց հավասար ենք՝ էդ գաղափարով: Բայց սա ոչ իրանք մտածում են, որ դա «գեյ» պարադ է, բայց ոչ մի «գեյ» պարադ էլ չի, դուք շատ լավ գիտեք՝ բազմազանությունը ինչ ա»,- ասել է Ծոմակը:
>  Նա վստահեցրել է, որ եթե երեկ չլիներ ոստիկանությունը, «Բազմազանության շքերթի» մասնակիցներին զանգվածաբար ծեծելու էին: Ծոմակը այս սցենարը ձևակերպեց՝ «միանշանակ պատերազմ էր սկսվելու և ահագին մարդկանց ծեծելու էին»:
>  Երեկվանից Ծոմակը հասցրել է կարդալ «Բազմազանության երթի» մասնակիցների հարցազրույցները, որոնցում, իբր, ասվում է, որ «մենք պատրաստ ենք վառենք ու ոչնչացնենք»:
>  Վերլուծելով վերջին օրերի իրադարձությունները, Ծոմակը եկել է այն եզրակացության, թե այս երիտասարդները ֆինանսավորվում են ինչ-որ ուղղորդող ուժի կողմից, գրում է Tert.am-ը:


Աղբյուր

----------

ivy (22.05.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Գալաթեա (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> *Գեա* ջան, տենց հետաքրքրում էր՝ գնայիր:


 ում կողմից???երկու կողմն էլ առայժմ  յուղ են վառում... մտածում էի մեկդ մի խելքը գլխին բան կասի, չեմ հիմնվի "բազմազան"  մամուլին , էն էլ ոնց տեսնում եմ գնացող չի եղել...
այ որ կրքերը փողոցում թեժացնելու փոխարեն ծոմակաֆիլները մտնեն իրավական դաշտ, հասնեն նրան որ դատ ու դատաստան լինի, ու եթե էդ դատ ու դատաստանը անօրեն լինի, էդ ժամանակ  ես էլ կպայքարեմ, որ  սահամանդրությունը չբռնաբարվի, թե չէ էսպես որ շարունակվի,ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքներն են խախտվում, որովհետև իմ ուզածն էլ  էն ա, որ քաղաքի փողոցնեերը հանգիստ թողնեն, մարդ վախում ա երեխու հետ դուրս գա, ինչ ծոմակաֆիլ ու ծոմակաֆոբ ագրեսիվ դեմքի ասես, որ չես տեսնում...
 փաբ են վնասել, գործ է հարուցվել, համբերեք վերջին,ու եթե չի բավարարվի պահանջը , նոր միտինգ ու աղմուկ բարձրացրեք ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ...արդեն վերի սարի գեղացիք էլ իմացան, բա որ իրանք էլ վեր կենան գան ...է բա վերջը?

----------

Lem (22.05.2012), Mark Pauler (22.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Արէա (22.05.2012), հովարս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ ինչ բան է մշակութային բազմազանություն կոչվածը? Դա նույն կոսմոպոլիտիզմը չէ? Կոսմոպոլիտիզ երեւույթի հետեւում, մասնավորապես հայկական կոսմոպոլիտիզմ հասկացության հետեւում թաքնված է օտարամոլությունը եւ օտարապաշտությունը: Մշակութային բազմազանություն կոչված հասկացության կրողները պաշտամունքի հասնող զգացումներով են լցված օտար մշակույթի հանդեպ ու այն փորձում են քարոզել, քարոզել որտեղ? Հայաստանում? միթե մենք մշակութային բազմազանության պակաս ունենք? Վերցրեք ցանկացած ոլորտ, հենց թեկուզ ժամանակակից երաժշտության ոլորտը, սա մի ոլորտ է, որը պարզապես տուրք է տալիս մշակութային բազմազանությանը, ժամանակակից երաերաժշտության ոլորտում գոյատեւելու համար օտար մշակութային տարերի առկայությունը պարզապես պարտադիր է, հակառակ դեպքում պարզապես պահանջարկ չես ունենա:
> 
> Նոր նոր Գագիկ Գինոսյանի պես մարդիկ փորձում են ինչ որ քայել անել որպեսզի մարդկանց դուրս բերեն օտարապաշտության օտարամոլության վիճակից: Սա էն երկիրը չէ, որտեղ մշակութային բազմազանության պակաս կա, որտեղ կարիք կա բազմազանություն քարոզող երթեր կազմակերպել, հակառակը, սա մի երկիր է, որտեղ ազգային ինքնագնահատականի, ինքնահարգանքի, ազգային ինքնագիտակցության արթնացման կարիք կա:


Սրանից ավելի սահմանափակ, ավելի նեղ, ավելի զարհուրելի մտածելակերպ չէի տեսել:  :Shok:  Եթե կոսմոպոլիտիզմը ազատ մտածելու իրավունքն ա, ուրեմն ես կոսմոպոլիտ եմ ու թքած ունեմ Նժդեհի ցանկացած գաղափարի վրա, որը միտում ունի սահմանափակել իմ անձնական ազատությունները:

Ու նենց տպավորություն ա, որ եվրոպական բոլոր արժեքներն ու բարքերը բարով խերով որդեգրել ենք, ք**ն ենք ընկել, հիմա էլ փորձում ենք էդ ք**ի տակից դուրս գալ: Լավ էլի, եվրոպացին գոնե մարդավայել կյանք ա վարում, մենք էդ էլ չենք կարող անել:

Չամիչ, իմ ու քո տարբերությունն էն ա, որ ես Անասնաֆերման ու 1984-ն եմ կարդացել, խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ, բնավ չէր խանգարի: Ես չեմ ուզում մի նենց երկրում ապրեմ, որ գլուխս քառակուսի դառնա ու ինչ-որ մեկն էլ իր քառակուսի մտքերը տեղադրի քառակուսի գլխիս մեջ ու ասի սենց պիտի անես, նենց պիտի անես, որովհետև (իր համեստագույն կարծիքով) հային էս ա վայել:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), Freeman (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Գալաթեա (22.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> ում կողմից???երկու կողմն էլ առայժմ  յուղ են վառում... մտածում էի մեկդ մի խելքը գլխին բան կասի, չեմ հիմնվի "բազմազան"  մամուլին , էն էլ ոնց տեսնում եմ գնացող չի եղել...
> այ որ կրքերը փողոցում թեժացնելու փոխարեն ծոմակաֆիլները մտնեն իրավական դաշտ, հասնեն նրան որ դատ ու դատաստան լինի, ու եթե էդ դատ ու դատաստանը անօրեն լինի, էդ ժամանակ  ես էլ կպայքարեմ, որ  սահամանդրությունը չբռնաբարվի, թե չէ էսպես որ շարունակվի,ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքներն են խախտվում, որովհետև իմ ուզածն էլ  էն ա, որ քաղաքի փողոցնեերը հանգիստ թողնեն, մարդ վախում ա երեխու հետ դուրս գա, ինչ ծոմակաֆիլ ու ծոմակաֆոբ ագրեսիվ դեմքի ասես, որ չես տեսնում...
>  փաբ են վնասել, գործ է հարուցվել, համբերեք վերջին,ու եթե չի բավարարվի պահանջը , նոր միտինգ ու աղմուկ բարձրացրեք ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ...արդեն վերի սարի գեղացիք էլ իմացան, բա որ իրանք էլ վեր կենան գան ...է բա վերջը?


Կարևոր, խելքը գլխին հարցերի վերաբերյալ շուխուռ անող չկա: Փաբ են վառել... հասկացանք, դատի տվեք, թող տանեն նստացնեն, էս ինչ հավայի հիստերիա ա, մարդ գլուխ չի հանում:

----------

Lem (22.05.2012), Mark Pauler (22.05.2012), Shah (22.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Գեա (22.05.2012), Ժունդիայի (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

ահավոր ցավում եմ, բայց մի անգամ էլ համոզվեցի էսօր  մեր  ժողովրդի գլխին ինչ փորձարկում ասես, որ չեն անում, ուսումնասիրում են, որ տեսնեն , թե պետք եկած ժամանակ որ ողը ցխեն , որ պարարալիզեն:մարդիկ էլ վարդի նման բացված ով ինչ ունի ցույց է տալիս... էն Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսության վրա են թքում, էլ Ծոմակ են տփում...
մի կաթիլ մեղրն ա դառել.. ականջդ կանչի Թումանյան ջան, կարողա էս ծոմակախառը մեղրի կաթիլն  էիր երազ տեսել  հարյուր տարի առաջ...

----------

Mark Pauler (22.05.2012), Tig (22.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Արէա (22.05.2012), հովարս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ում կողմից???երկու կողմն էլ առայժմ  յուղ են վառում... մտածում էի մեկդ մի խելքը գլխին բան կասի, չեմ հիմնվի "բազմազան"  մամուլին , էն էլ ոնց տեսնում եմ գնացող չի եղել...
> այ որ կրքերը փողոցում թեժացնելու փոխարեն ծոմակաֆիլները մտնեն իրավական դաշտ, հասնեն նրան որ դատ ու դատաստան լինի, ու եթե էդ դատ ու դատաստանը անօրեն լինի, էդ ժամանակ  ես էլ կպայքարեմ, որ  սահամանդրությունը չբռնաբարվի, թե չէ էսպես որ շարունակվի,ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքներն են խախտվում, որովհետև իմ ուզածն էլ  էն ա, որ քաղաքի փողոցնեերը հանգիստ թողնեն, մարդ վախում ա երեխու հետ դուրս գա, ինչ ծոմակաֆիլ ու ծոմակաֆոբ ագրեսիվ դեմքի ասես, որ չես տեսնում...
>  փաբ են վնասել, գործ է հարուցվել, համբերեք վերջին,ու եթե չի բավարարվի պահանջը , նոր միտինգ ու աղմուկ բարձրացրեք ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ...արդեն վերի սարի գեղացիք էլ իմացան, բա որ իրանք էլ վեր կենան գան ...է բա վերջը?


Գնացողներ եղել են ու գնալուց էլ իմացել են, որ մի սուրու նամուսի համար քամակ տվողներ գալու են ու հնարավորության դեպքում վնասելու են:
Էն որ դու տանը նստած ելույթ ես ունենում, չի նշանակում՝ բոլորը քեզ պես են: Անձամբ ես գնացել եմ հավաքի վայրը ու տեսել եմ մի խումբ կատաղած,, գզգզված  ազգիկների, որոնց մրգին չի քո ասած իրավական դաշտը: Ու եթե աշխատանքի չլինեի՝ երթին էլ էի գնալու:
Ու պետք չի պիտակավորումներ հորինել, Գեա, ծոմակաֆի՞լը որս էր: Տենց լինի՝ դու էլ դատարկ խոսացող պոֆիգիստ ես:

Քսաներորդ անգամ եմ կրկնում՝ իրավական դաշտից դուրս գալու մեղավորը հարձակվողներին պաշտպան կանգնած արծվիկներն ու մազմանյաններն են: 
Ասում ես՝ եթե դատ լինի ես ել կպայքարեմ...եթե ՎԵՐՋԱՊԵՍ հասնի նրան, որ դատ լինի, քո պայքարելը ոչ մեկին պետք չի լինի, նենց որ կարաս՝ հիմա պայքարի, որ լինի էդ դատը:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), impression (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Գնացողներ եղել են ու գնալուց էլ իմացել են, որ մի սուրու նամուսի համար քամակ տվողներ գալու են ու հնարավորության դեպքում վնասելու են:
> Էն որ դու տանը նստած ելույթ ես ունենում, չի նշանակում՝ բոլորը քեզ պես են: Անձամբ ես գնացել եմ հավաքի վայրը ու տեսել եմ մի խումբ կատաղած,, գզգզված  ազգիկների, որոնց մրգին չի քո ասած իրավական դաշտը: Ու եթե աշխատանքի չլինեի՝ երթին էլ էի գնալու:
> Ու պետք չի պիտակավորումներ հորինել, Գեա, ծոմակաֆի՞լը որս էր: Տենց լինի՝ դու էլ դատարկ խոսացող պոֆիգիստ ես:
> 
> Քսաներորդ անգամ եմ կրկնում՝ իրավական դաշտից դուրս գալու մեղավորը հարձակվողներին պաշտպան կանգնած արծվիկներն ու մազմանյաններն են: 
> Ասում ես՝ եթե դատ լինի ես ել կպայքարեմ...եթե ՎԵՐՋԱՊԵՍ հասնի նրան, որ դատ լինի, քո պայքարելը ոչ մեկին պետք չի լինի, նենց որ կարաս՝ հիմա պայքարի, որ լինի էդ դատը:


 ինչի ծոմակաֆիլը վատ բան է? :Նշանակում է Ծոմակի կողմնակից լինել, իսկ այ դու ոնց որ թե չափերդ անցնում ես "հանդուրժողական"  պստիկ աղջիկ...
 հա , իմ համեստ կարծիքով , դու քո էդ ագրեսիվով  լրիվ խանգարում ես , որ իմ նմանները  պայքարեն,որովհետև էս շուխոռի մեջ մարդ չի կարում հասկան գաղափարի կռիվ ա թե մեկի անձնական  պրոբլեմներն են դառել հանրային քննարկման առարկա:Աչքերդ լրիվ արյուն ա առել , չորն էլ թացի հետ ես վառում...

----------

Mark Pauler (22.05.2012), Shah (22.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Արէա (22.05.2012), Կաթիլ (08.07.2012), հովարս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ինչի ծոմակաֆիլը վատ բան է :նշանակում է Ծոմակի կողմնակից լինել, իսկ այ դու ոնց որ թե չափերդ անցնում ես պստիկ աղջիկ...


Պստիկը լավն էր  :Smile: 
Ես էլ որ պոֆիգիստ բառը արմատների բաժանեմ՝ տենց ահավոր բան չի ստացվի, նշանակում ա մարդ, որին մեկ ա: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ նախ բերեք ազգին գնահատականներ չտանք: Եթե մի 100 հոգի դուրս են եկել իրանց մտածելով գեյ պառադ ճնշելու՝ էդ չի նշանակում որ դա ազգն ա: Ու ազգին քյարթ ու ֆաշիստ ասողները համ քյարթ են, համ ֆաշիստ համ էլ գեյ(ում համար որն ավելի վիրավորական ա):


Ապեր, մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ տանել չեմ կարում, երբ ազգին գնահատականներ ենք տալիս մի քանի ողորմելիի պատճառով, բայց մեկ-մեկ վրես չեմ կարում: Ու ասեմ պատճառը - էսօր որ փողոցում կանգնացնես ու հարցում անցկացնես Հ1-ի կամեռայի դեմը, պատասխանողների 90%-ը կամավոր կասի, որ պետք ա սաղին վառել, մոռթել, փագել, լավագույն դեպքում վտարել, կեցցե՛ Նժդեհը (առանց իմանալու, թե ինքը ով էր), Նարեկացին ասել ա մեր մեջ գեյ չպիտի լինի, Ղարաբաղ, հետերոսեքսուլ Արարատ, սպիտակամորթ ու քրիստոնյա քյաբաբ-խորոված:

Ասածս ինչ ա, օբշի տգիտության մեջ ենք, ու նաև էտ պատճառով ա, որ մեզ սկսել են հանգիստ, հինգ տարին մեկ, տաս կամ հինգ հազար դրամով հետևից սիրել՝ լավագույն հոմոսեքսուլ տրադիցիաներով: 

Մի հատ օրինակ: Երեկ զրուցում էի մի բավականին հաճելի, տիկնոջ հետ, որը երկու անչափահաս աղջիկ ունի: Խոսակցությոնը բացեց ինքը. «Բա լսե՞լ ես, էն գեյերի փաբը վառելու մասին: Մարդ արդեն վախենում ա երեխեքին փողոց դուրս թողնի, սաղ քաղաքը գեյ ա» ..... մնացածը նույն ոգով: Ու ես իրան ոչ մի բան չասեցի, քանի որ հասկացա, որ ինքն անհույս ա: Ուրեմն սույն տիկինը, վախենում ա երեխեքին, աղջիկ երեխեքին, փողոց դուրս թողնի, քանի որ սաղ քաղաքը գեյ ա, ու մտքով չի անցնում վախենա նրանից, որ քաղաքի կենտրոնում շիզոֆռենիկները ուրիշի սեփականությունը պաժառ են տալիս ու անպատիժ են մնում: Մտքով չի անցնում վախենա, որ վաղը նույն շիզոֆռենիկը կարող ա իրա աղջկան վնաս տա, քանի որ կարող ա իրա ազգային ճաշակով հանգնված չլինի, կամ մազերի գույնը ազգային ազատագրական գույներից տարբերվի: 

Այ սենց մազալու բաներ, Էլմո ախպեր: Ինձ թվում ա, որ ժամանակն ա, որ մենք արդեն բարձր խոսանք ազգի տգիտության մասին: Դա արդեն սարսափելի չափերի ա հասնում ու դառնում ա ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր: 

Հ.Գ. Ի միջի այլոց, էտ «ՀՀ սահմանադրության վրա թքած ունեմ» գոռացող, սեռական լուրջ բարդույթներ ունեցող, կյանքում երկու պուտանկի հետ եղած, բայց իրան արդեն ամեն ինչից փիս ջոգող տղու տեղ դրած հայրենասերի ու ազգանվերի ձեռը որ ձրի սամալյոտի տոմս տաս, առանց մտածելու կթռնի հայրենիքից, ու կարող ա թռնի հենց էն երկիրը որտեղ ամենաշատն են գոմիկները, ու կարող ա հանձնվի իմիգրացիոն ծառայությանը հենց գոմիկի ատմազկով ու ճնշված դեմքով:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), davidus (24.05.2012), Elmo (22.05.2012), impression (22.05.2012), ivy (22.05.2012), Kita (22.05.2012), Kuk (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012), Ամպ (22.05.2012), Արէա (22.05.2012), Գալաթեա (22.05.2012), Դատարկություն (22.05.2012), Հայկօ (22.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (01.05.2014), Շինարար (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ինչի ծոմակաֆիլը վատ բան է? :Նշանակում է Ծոմակի կողմնակից լինել, իսկ այ դու ոնց որ թե չափերդ անցնում ես "հանդուրժողական"  պստիկ աղջիկ...
>  հա , իմ համեստ կարծիքով , դու քո էդ ագրեսիվով  լրիվ խանգարում ես , որ իմ նմանները  պայքարեն,որովհետև էս շուխոռի մեջ մարդ չի կարում հասկան գաղափարի կռիվ ա թե մեկի անձնական  պրոբլեմներն են դառել հանրային քննարկման առարկա:Աչքերդ լրիվ արյուն ա առել , չորն էլ թացի հետ ես վառում...


Հա ես ագրեսիվ եմ, լավ ա դե: Ագրեսիային ագրեսիայով եմ պատասխանում: Սուտի հանդուրժողական չեմ, քանի դեռ դա իմ սեփական կաշվին չի կպնում: 
Մինչև չգան ձեր շենքի տակի հացի խանութը կամ տուններդ վառեն՝ կհանդուրժեք:

Աչքերս էլ արյուն լցվում ա մեկ մեկ իրիկունները, լինզա եմ դնում, պետք ա հասկանաս, բժիշկ մարդ ես քեզնից հեռու:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ուֆ :Sad:

----------


## Գեա

> Աչքերս էլ արյուն լցվում ա մեկ մեկ իրիկունները, լինզա եմ դնում, պետք ա հասկանաս, բժիշկ մարդ ես քեզնից հեռու:


 լինզաներդ փոխիր...թող աչքերդ շնչեն ... չեն կարմրի, որպես լինզա կրող մարդ եմ ասում... :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> լինզաներդ փոխիր...թող աչքերդ շնչեն ... չեն կարմրի, որպես լինզա կրող մարդ եմ ասում...


Էն շնչողներից ա  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

Էկեք մի քիչ հանդարտվենք, Ժող...

 :Love:

----------

Arpine (22.05.2012), Claudia Mori (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Արէա (22.05.2012), Հայկօ (22.05.2012)

----------


## Shah

միակ ցավալի բանը էն ա, որ մարդ իրա երկրում հանգիստ ու անշառ քայլելու հնարավորությունը զոհում ա հազար ու մի փոքրամասնությունների ու նացիստական խմբերի պատճառով... թե չէ դրանց անկողնային գործերը ոնց կային նենց էլ մնալու են ու դա իրանց գործն ա ի սեր Աստծո խառնվել չենք ուզում...

հ.գ. Գեա ջան, ո՞վ դուխ կաներ էդ խելագարված ամբոխի դեմը հելներ, էդ ստե են մարդիկ խալաստոյի վրա գազ տալիս..

----------

Varzor (23.05.2012), VisTolog (22.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Անցան արդեն կայքերին, HRAH-ի կայքը չի բացում

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ տանել չեմ կարում, երբ ազգին գնահատականներ ենք տալիս մի քանի ողորմելիի պատճառով, բայց մեկ-մեկ վրես չեմ կարում: Ու ասեմ պատճառը - էսօր որ փողոցում կանգնացնես ու հարցում անցկացնես Հ1-ի կամեռայի դեմը, պատասխանողների 90%-ը կամավոր կասի, որ պետք ա սաղին վառել, մոռթել, փագել, լավագույն դեպքում վտարել, կեցցե՛ Նժդեհը (առանց իմանալու, թե ինքը ով էր), Նարեկացին ասել ա մեր մեջ գեյ չպիտի լինի, Ղարաբաղ, հետերոսեքսուլ Արարատ, սպիտակամորթ ու քրիստոնյա քյաբաբ-խորոված:
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, օբշի տգիտության մեջ ենք /  ...../


Տգիտություն? չէի ասի; էս հարցերը էնքնա պրիմիտիվ հարցեր են, որ սրա համար ոչ ՄԱԳԱՏԵԻ անդամ պետք ա մարդ լինի, ոչ էլ առավել ևս նոբիլյանի դաափնեկիր
ստեղ կա ընդամենը *անկրթության* հարց; որ անկախ իրա կրթական ցենզից Հայաստանում գերիշխող ա անկիրթ մարդը, դա փաստ ա;
Ու ասեմ, որ անգամ վարդանպետրոսյանական ոճը չի թաքցնում այդ արատը, այլ նույնիսկ շատ տեղեր ավելի ա խորացնում այդ անկիրթ մարդու աղետալի խոսքը, գործը;

Չնայած երևի հենց այդ ոճի հայկական միջավայրում ներդնողը` Վարդան Պետրոսյանը անկիրթ չէ;

Հ.Գ. հատուկ անկիրթների համար - "անկրթութունը" չշփոթել կրթական հիմնակներ ավարտելու հետ;

----------

One_Way_Ticket (22.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

իսկ էս գեյ պառադը ոչ մեկը չի արգելի

http://m.lurer.com/?p=23864&l=am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rammstein (22.05.2012), Ripsim (22.05.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Արէա (22.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Ջուրը ջաղացը տարել՝ գերանի համար սուգ ենք անում:

----------

Varzor (23.05.2012)

----------


## Elmo

> Ապեր, մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ տանել չեմ կարում, երբ ազգին գնահատականներ ենք տալիս մի քանի ողորմելիի պատճառով, բայց մեկ-մեկ վրես չեմ կարում: Ու ասեմ պատճառը - էսօր որ փողոցում կանգնացնես ու հարցում անցկացնես Հ1-ի կամեռայի դեմը, պատասխանողների 90%-ը կամավոր կասի, որ պետք ա սաղին վառել, մոռթել, փագել, լավագույն դեպքում վտարել, կեցցե՛ Նժդեհը (առանց իմանալու, թե ինքը ով էր), Նարեկացին ասել ա մեր մեջ գեյ չպիտի լինի, Ղարաբաղ, հետերոսեքսուլ Արարատ, սպիտակամորթ ու քրիստոնյա քյաբաբ-խորոված:
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, օբշի տգիտության մեջ ենք, ու նաև էտ պատճառով ա, որ մեզ սկսել են հանգիստ, հինգ տարին մեկ, տաս կամ հինգ հազար դրամով հետևից սիրել՝ լավագույն հոմոսեքսուլ տրադիցիաներով: 
> 
> Մի հատ օրինակ: Երեկ զրուցում էի մի բավականին հաճելի, տիկնոջ հետ, որը երկու անչափահաս աղջիկ ունի: Խոսակցությոնը բացեց ինքը. «Բա լսե՞լ ես, էն գեյերի փաբը վառելու մասին: Մարդ արդեն վախենում ա երեխեքին փողոց դուրս թողնի, սաղ քաղաքը գեյ ա» ..... մնացածը նույն ոգով: Ու ես իրան ոչ մի բան չասեցի, քանի որ հասկացա, որ ինքն անհույս ա: Ուրեմն սույն տիկինը, վախենում ա երեխեքին, աղջիկ երեխեքին, փողոց դուրս թողնի, քանի որ սաղ քաղաքը գեյ ա, ու մտքով չի անցնում վախենա նրանից, որ քաղաքի կենտրոնում շիզոֆռենիկները ուրիշի սեփականությունը պաժառ են տալիս ու անպատիժ են մնում: Մտքով չի անցնում վախենա, որ վաղը նույն շիզոֆռենիկը կարող ա իրա աղջկան վնաս տա, քանի որ կարող ա իրա ազգային ճաշակով հանգնված չլինի, կամ մազերի գույնը ազգային ազատագրական գույներից տարբերվի: 
> 
> Այ սենց մազալու բաներ, Էլմո ախպեր: Ինձ թվում ա, որ ժամանակն ա, որ մենք արդեն բարձր խոսանք ազգի տգիտության մասին: Դա արդեն սարսափելի չափերի ա հասնում ու դառնում ա ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի միջի այլոց, էտ «ՀՀ սահմանադրության վրա թքած ունեմ» գոռացող, սեռական լուրջ բարդույթներ ունեցող, կյանքում երկու պուտանկի հետ եղած, բայց իրան արդեն ամեն ինչից փիս ջոգող տղու տեղ դրած հայրենասերի ու ազգանվերի ձեռը որ ձրի սամալյոտի տոմս տաս, առանց մտածելու կթռնի հայրենիքից, ու կարող ա թռնի հենց էն երկիրը որտեղ ամենաշատն են գոմիկները, ու կարող ա հանձնվի իմիգրացիոն ծառայությանը հենց գոմիկի ատմազկով ու ճնշված դեմքով:


Տրիբուն ձյա բա ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, որ էդ ազգայնականներին կանգնես ասես արի գնանք Ղարաբաղի համար կռվի՝ կասի ես գեյ եմ, ինձ բանակ չի կարելի:

Բայց մեկ ա ազգին բնութագիր տալը ոչ մի արդարացում չունի: Կարաս ասես որ մեծաամսնությունն ա տգետ, կամ մի ստվար զանգված հոմոֆոբ ա: Բայց ասելով հայերը ֆաշիստ ազգ են, ես հասկանում եմ որ ես ու դու էլ ենք ֆաշիստ: Այսինքն եթե հայ ես ուրեմն ֆաշիստ կամ հոմոֆոբ ե՞ս: Սկի գերմանացիներին տենց բան չեն ասել:

----------

Varzor (23.05.2012)

----------


## Kuk

Երեկ էլի գփցրել են հա՞ Ծոմակին։ Ու ոնց հասկացա՝ մոտակա փաբերից էլ են մարդկանց դատարկել, թե ինչ, սենց ինչ որ բան աեղել, կոնկրետ Կալումե ինչ որ մարդ չեն թողել մտնի, մանրամասն չեմ հետաքրքրվել։ Աչքիս՝ ոմանք նկատել են, որ փաբերում լիքը փող ա ծախսվում, ու իրանց «էլիտար» ու «վիպ» օբյեկտները դրանից տուժում են, ուզում են փաբերի հերն անիծեն: Մի երկու անգամ էլ աչքովս ընկել ա, որ ՓԱրպեցու բնակիչները հանգիստ չունեն գիշերները էդ փաբերի պատճառով: Կարան փակեն էդ փաբերը, ու բացեն իրանց փաբերը: Փաբերը էսօր դառել են առանձին բիզնես ոլորտ Երևանում, բայց մոնոպոլիա չկա էդ ասպարեզում, ետնց ո՞նց կլինի, անհարմար ա չէ՞:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2012), Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Գալաթեա (22.05.2012), Ժունդիայի (22.05.2012), Հայկօ (22.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իսկ էս գեյ պառադը ոչ մեկը չի արգելի
> 
> http://m.lurer.com/?p=23864&l=am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ապեր, ինքը Հիսուս Քրիստոսից հետո առաջին մարդն ա մեր համար

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Skeptic (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Տուկ-տուկ: Կարելի՞ ա: 
Թեման լավն ա, դուրս գալիս ա: Հատկապես երբ խելացիներով հավաքվում ու սկսում են քննարկել: Շատ եմ ուրախանում, որ Ակումբը երբեք իրա արդիականությունը չի կորցնում, ու, ինչպես միշտ, ծալում ու մի կողմ ա դնում ֆեյսբուքյան ու այլ սոց ցանցերի ցանկացած տիպի քննարկումներին: 

Ինչ բացվել ա թեման, ամենայն ուշադրությամբ հետևում եմ քննարկումներին, կարդում եմ բոլորի կարծիքները, փորձում այլ տեսանկյունից նայել իրերին: Եթե մի 3-4 տարի առաջ նման դեպք պատահեր, միանշանակ ձեր ասած «ֆաշիստների» առաջին շարքերում կլինեի, կակ ռազ՝ արտաքինով էլ նման եմ, բայց ինչպես ասում են՝ «կյանք տեսած» մարդ ենք դարձել:

Էս ու նմանատիպ թեմայի քննարկողները, հիմնականում ակումբի «էլիտար» մասսան ա, որոնք քիչ թե շատ ինչ-որ չափով արժեքներ են ներարկում մարդկանց ուղեղներում: Այստեղ շատերն ինձ հոգեհարազատ են, երևի դրանից ելենլով էլ կփորձեմ 3-րդ կարծիք արտահայտողի դիրքից խոսալ, որպեսզի չնկնեմ բռնկվող ալիքի տակ:
Մի երկու խոսքով անդրադառնամ ազատ բարքերին տուրք տվող մասսային, որի համեստ, բայց ոչ ծայրահեղական ներկայացուցիչներից մեկն էլ ես եմ:

Երբեք չեմ դատապարտի, այն մարդուն, թե ինչու նա հստակ չի կարողացել կողմորոշվել սեռական իր պատկանելիության մեջ, ոչ էլ կարող եմ թուրս ծածանելով բղավել «վառենք բոլոր հոմոսեքսուալներին», որովհետև առօրյա կյանքում, որքան էլ շրջապատիս մարդիկ ցերեկն իրենց դրսևորում են ոչ միասեռական, միանշանակ համոզված չեմ, որ իրենց սեռական ֆանտազիաներում շարունակում են մնալ ինչպես, որ ցույց են տալիս: Կամ էլ հակառակ սեռի չառկայության դեպքում, արդյո՞ք չեն ցանկանա նույն սեռի ներկայացուցչին: Իսկ նման դեպքեր ամենուր են՝ սկսած բանակից, վերջացրած գաղութով: Ինչպես հարկ է նշել՝ «ըշտը մարդ էակ ենք ենք ծնվել, պտի յոլա գնանք աշխարհի աբսուրդ երևույթների հետ»:
Երբեք չեմ ստորացնի մարդուն, նրա սեռական, գույնի, կրոնական պատկանելիության և այլ արժեքեներ դավանելու համար:

Այդպես եմ ասում, այո´, որովհետև կյանք է, իսկ վաղը մյուս օր, ոչ մեկս էլ չգիտենք, մեր երեխաների, թոռների, նույնիսկ ինքներս մեզ հետ ինչ կկատարվի: 

Ես դեմ եմ միայն մի երևույթին. դա է ծաղրելը, նվաստացնելը, եթե մարդիկ համակարծիք չեն հետդ՝ նրան գեղցի ու հետամնաց անվանելը: Դեմ եմ, երբ հազարամյակներ շարունակ ազգդ ինչ-որ արժեքների հիման վրա է ստեղծվել, գոյատևել, իսկ որոշներն այն կարծիքին են, որ դա հետամնացություն է, գեղցիություն, բոշայություն, ռաբիզություն: Մենք, թվարկածս արժեքները դարեր շարունակ հետապնդող ժողովրդի զավակներն ենք: Մենք՝ հայերս, ես ու դու,  դրա մասն ենք կազմում: Հասկանու՞մ եք, որքան էլ տուտուզ ճղենք, որ դրանք ժամանակակից մարդու մտածելակերպին հարիր չեն, չենք կարող երես թեքել մեր ազգայինից, թեկուզ դրանք հիմնականում խիստ ծայահեղական են ու ինչպես պնդում են շատերը՝ ոչ արդի: 

Ասածս ինչ ա, որ երևույթն առակ է ամենուր, դարերից եկել հասել է մեր օրերը: Արդյո՞ք դա հոգեական շեղում է, անոմլաիա է, թե բնության նորմալ երևույթ, առ այսօր հստակ պատասխան չկա: Մեզ մնում է ապրենք մեր կյանքը, հնարավորինս չվնասենք մեր դիմացինին, առավել ևս ինքներս մեզ: Սիրենք միմյանց, ջան ասենք, ջան լսենք, ու ամեն մի չկայացած չուռկայի համար էլ, դիմացինին չվիրավորենք, հին ու նորը չխառնենք ու լինենք համերաշխ:

Որպես վերջաբան, մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Ճիշտ է Սերժին տանել չեմ կարողանում, բայց Մաշտոցի այգում իրա արածը խելամիտ քայլ էր: Թե ի՞նչ նպատակ էր հետապնդում, թե՞ ինչ էր ուզում դրանով ասել, ամեն դեպքում մարդու տղեն 2 րոպեում ամբոխին ցրեց տներով ու չթողեց ոչ ոք անկապ տեղը մրսեր, հիվանդանար:

----------

Tig (23.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մեջբերում

"When my daughter told me that she's a lesbian, I told her "It's okay, just as long as you're not a republican".

Sex and the City (c)

Հա, վառեք ինձ, նայել եմ էդ կինոն:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Տրիբուն (22.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեջբերում
> 
> "When my daughter told me that she's a lesbian, I told her "It's okay, just as long as you're not a republican".
> 
> Sex and the City (c)
> 
> Հա, վառեք ինձ, նայել եմ էդ կինոն:


Ախչի՛,  դու ամոթ աբուռ չունե՞ս

----------

Գալաթեա (22.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ախչի՛,  դու ամոթ աբուռ չունե՞ս


Բացարձակ, Մեֆ, բացարձակ: Զարմանում եմ՝ քո պես անապակ տղեն ոնց ա հետս շփվում:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.05.2012)

----------


## Elmo

Արա բայց մեկ ա խնդալու ա բեսամթ: 8 աղջիկ ու 2 տղա պլակատով քայլում էին, սրանք շուխուր արեցին թե գեյ պառադ ա:

Այ էս ա գեյ պառադը



Իսկ սենց լինում են ֆաշիստները

----------

Արէա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բացարձակ, Մեֆ, բացարձակ: Զարմանում եմ՝ քո պես անապակ տղեն ոնց ա հետս շփվում:


ես շատ բան եմ հարդուրժել քեզնից, բայց, հանրապետակա՞ն… էդ բառը աղջկա բերանից չի կարա դուրս գա… ու՞ր են մոդեռատորները…

----------

Գալաթեա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ես շատ բան եմ հարդուրժել քեզնից, բայց, հանրապետակա՞ն… էդ բառը աղջկա բերանից չի կարա դուրս գա… ու՞ր են մոդեռատորները…


Մեֆ, ես չէի ուզում..կներես...

----------

Mephistopheles (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես չէի ուզում..կներես...


աստված թող ների, ես ի՞նչ… էդ տեսակի բաները տենց հեշտ չեն ներվում…

Մարինեի բանավեճը տեսա՞ր P.S.-ով… ափսոս Մարինեն բանավիճելուց լավ չի… էդ տղեն իրա բերանով էր իրան թակարդը քցում, բայց մարինեն չկարացավ օգտագործի… կարանք քննարկենք միայն առանց "հանրապետական" հայհոյանքների …OK՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արա բայց մեկ ա խնդալու ա բեսամթ: 8 աղջիկ ու 2 տղա պլակատով քայլում էին, սրանք շուխուր արեցին թե գեյ պառադ ա:
> 
> Այ էս ա գեյ պառադը
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ սենց լինում են ֆաշիստները


Էլմօ ջան, էս ի՞նչ ուժեղ բան ես դրել ընգեր…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուֆ Մեֆ..Մարինեն..
Մարինեն սկի մալալետկա-նոգի կակ պիպեկտա 15 տարեկանից ոչ ավել գզգզված մազերով աղջկա հետ չէր կարողանում բանավիճեր, ուր մնաց՝ սենց, Արամի մոտ:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Տրիբուն (23.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էդ տղան հայտնի «փիղ» բլոգերն ա՝ Տիգրան Քոչարյանը, որը հայտնի ա իր խիստ ազգայնականությամբ և քրիստոնեական հայացքներով: Հայտնի տիպ ա հայկական ինտերնետում և դրանից դուրս:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էդ տղան հայտնի «փիղ» բլոգերն ա՝ Տիգրան Քոչարյանը, որը հայտնի ա իր խիստ ազգայնականությամբ և քրիստոնեական հայացքներով: Հայտնի տիպ ա հայկական ինտերնետում և դրանից դուրս:


Տակ վոտ օն կակոյ... նայեմ վիդեոն լրիվ:

Կնճիթն ու ժանիքները լավ ա թաքցրել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուֆ Մեֆ..Մարինեն..
> Մարինեն սկի մալալետկա-նոգի կակ պիպեկտա 15 տարեկանից ոչ ավել գզգզված մազերով աղջկա հետ չէր կարողանում բանավիճեր, ուր մնաց՝ սենց, Արամի մոտ:


Ճնճղուկի պես ղժղժում ա… մինչդեռ էդ տղեն կապույտ եզրաշերտով ա արգումենտները տալիս Մարինեին…

----------


## ivy

> Տակ վոտ օն կակոյ... նայեմ վիդեոն լրիվ:
> 
> Կնճիթն ու ժանիքները լավ ա թաքցրել:


Գալ, չգիտեի՞ր իրեն, ինձ էլ թվում էր՝ իրեն սաղը գիտեն:
Մտեք ֆեյսբուքի իր էջը, տեսեք ինչ կրքեր են էս թեմայով և ոչ միայն էս (Վանյան-մանյան, սաղ նախորդ թեմաները): Բայց թույլ նյարդերով մարդկանց խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ տղան հայտնի *«փիղ»* բլոգերն ա՝ Տիգրան Քոչարյանը, որը հայտնի ա իր խիստ ազգայնականությամբ և քրիստոնեական հայացքներով: Հայտնի տիպ ա հայկական ինտերնետում և դրանից դուրս:


Էդ փիղը փչովի ա… ասեմ քեզ…

----------

impression (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տակ վոտ օն կակոյ... նայեմ վիդեոն լրիվ:
> 
> Կնճիթն ու ժանիքները լավ ա թաքցրել:


Կնջիթը շալվարի մեջ ա (էնքան փոքր ա որ կարա ընդեղ պահ տա), իսկ ժանիքների Սերժի ձեռը…

----------

Varzor (23.05.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Էդ փիղը փչովի ա… ասեմ քեզ…


Չգիտեմ ինչովի ա, բայց ազդեցության մեծ դաշտ ունի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ճնճղուկի պես ղժղժում ա… մինչդեռ էդ տղեն կապույտ եզրաշերտով ա արգումենտները տալիս Մարինեին…


Մարինեին սրան դեմ կանչելն արդեն իր մեջ անհավասարության ու կանխակալ վերաբերմունքի տարր  ա կրում:
Արի ու ի ասա, խոտի պես նստել ա ու ոչ մի բան չի կարողանում ասի:
Ուֆ չիգիդեմ է:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չգիտեմ ինչովի ա, բայց ազդեցության մեծ դաշտ ունի:


Լավ չի էլի:
Ոնց որ ալթույնյանի անհաջող կլոնը լինի՝ համեմատաբար առավել նեղ ազդեցության շրջանակով:

----------


## ivy

Իրենց միասին են կանչել, որովհետև Մարինեն Բազմազանության երթի կազմակերպիչներից էր, իսկ Փիղը, ըստ որոշ (չստուգված) լուրերի՝ հակաերթի կազմակերպիչը:

----------


## ivy

> Լավ չի էլի:
> Ոնց որ ալթույնյանի անհաջող կլոնը լինի՝ համեմատաբար առավել նեղ ազդեցության շրջանակով:


Ինչ էլ որ ա, ինքը մեծ լսարան ունի: Նոր չի, որ ծանոթ եմ իր վիրտուալ կերպարին:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իրենց միասին են կանչել, որովհետև Մարինեն Բազմազանության երթի կազմակերպիչներից էր, իսկ Փիղը, ըստ որոշ (չստուգված) լուրերի՝ հակաերթի կազմակերպիչը:


Կազմակերպիչ դժվար եղած լինի Մարինեն...ես երբ գնացի հանդիպման վայրը՝ երթի ժողովուրդն արդեն գնացել էր, իսկ Մարինեն ինչ-որ դպրոցական աղջկա ինտերվյու էր տալիս, տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչի:

----------


## Նետ

ես ողջունում եմ պղձությունը չհանդուրժող երիտասարդությանը։Ուրախ եմ  որ նրանք կան։ Միայն թէ իրենց սխալ անուն են  վերագրել ։ Պիտի լինեն ո՛չ թէ ֆաշիստներ կամ ազգայնամոլներ այլ պահպանողականներ։Համասեռամոլությունը.մանկապղձությունը ու էլի նման բաները այլ  բնորոշում չունեն քան ՝ պղձություն ու ապականություն։
Կրկնակի ապականություն է դրանց գովազդն ապահովելը։

----------

Varzor (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչ էլ որ ա, ինքը մեծ լսարան ունի: Նոր չի, որ ծանոթ եմ իր վիրտուալ կերպարին:


Իրականում չեմ զարմանում: Ես էլի չեմ պատրաստվու իր ոչ մի գրած տառը կարդալ, բայց որ լիքը կարդացող ու համաձայնող ունի՝ չեմ կասկածում:
Դրա համար էլ էս օրի ենք:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012), Տրիբուն (23.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Կազմակերպիչ դժվար եղած լինի Մարինեն...ես երբ գնացի հանդիպման վայրը՝ երթի ժողովուրդն արդեն գնացել էր, իսկ Մարինեն ինչ-որ դպրոցական աղջկա ինտերվյու էր տալիս, տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչի:


Դե ասենք՝ աջակից  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե ասենք՝ աջակից


Հա, ավելի հավանական ա...ու ավելի զարմանալի, որ իրեն են կանչել՝ ոչ թե կազմակերպիչներին, որ հաստատ ավելի նորմալ կբանավիճեին:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, ավելի հավանական ա...ու ավելի զարմանալի, որ իրեն են կանչել՝ ոչ թե կազմակերպիչներին, որ հաստատ ավելի նորմալ կբանավիճեին:


Իսկ ինձ զարմանալին չի, որ իրեն են կանչել, բայց չանցնենք անձնական մանրամասների:  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ ինձ զարմանալին չի, որ իրեն են կանչել, բայց չանցնենք անձնական մանրամասների:


Զարմանալի-ն տենց բառացի պետք չի հասկանալ... ես էլ եմ հասկանում կամ գոնե կասկածում թե ինչի են հենց իրեն կանչել, Այվ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իրենց միասին են կանչել, որովհետև Մարինեն Բազմազանության երթի կազմակերպիչներից էր, իսկ Փիղը, ըստ որոշ (չստուգված) լուրերի՝ հակաերթի կազմակերպիչը:


կազմակերպել ա ուղղակի սուխոյ ատկազ ա կանգնում… ուղղակի մի բանն ա սխալ անում Մարինեն որ եթե դու չես կազմակերպել ուրեմն իմացի ինչ բնույթ ուներ հակացույցը ու դրա ապացույցները յություբի վրա են… ինքն էլ ա ինտերվյու տվել… ինքը բռնվելու շատ տեղեր ունի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ինձ զարմանալին չի, որ իրեն են կանչել, բայց չանցնենք անձնական մանրամասների:


հաստատ գեյ ա… գեյերն ավելի շատ են պայքարում գեյերի դեմ… զուտ թաքնվելու նպատակով…

----------


## ivy

> հաստատ գեյ ա… գեյերն ավելի շատ են պայքարում գեյերի դեմ… զուտ թաքնվելու նպատակով…


Ես Մարինեի մասին էի գրել, իսկ Տիգրանը ուղղակի հոմոֆոբ ա ահավոր և ազգայնական, ու չեմ կարծում, որ էդ սաստիկ հոմոֆոբները սովորաբար թաքնված գեյեր են, մեկ-մեկ իսկականից ուղղակի հոմոֆոբ են:  :Jpit:

----------

impression (23.05.2012), Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաղ հեչ, Մեֆ, ձերոնք գալիս են մեր հալալ գոմիկներին տփելու  :LOL: 

Սփյուռքի ազգայնականները պատրաստ են հայրենիքին աջակցելու այլասերման դեմ պայքարում. 

Առա, յա տակ լյուբլյու սվայու ռոձինու, առա, էնենց շուտվանիցը չյեմ գնացել, ոնց ոռ սաղ գոմիկ են դառել, կլյանուս ..

----------

Chuk (23.05.2012), Elmo (23.05.2012), impression (23.05.2012), One_Way_Ticket (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Արէա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մի բանա մենակ շատ ափսոս...որ սենց աղմուկների պատճառով մասսայականություն են սկսում վայելել ու լսարան են ձեռք բերում մարդիկ, որոնք իրենց մարդատյաց մտածելակերպի ու դրա տարածման համար ճաղերի հետևից պետք ա տեսնեին աշխարհը: Ու օրենքը պետք ա դա ապահովեր:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Skeptic (23.05.2012), VisTolog (23.05.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2012), Տրիբուն (23.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հաստատ գեյ ա… գեյերն ավելի շատ են պայքարում գեյերի դեմ… զուտ թաքնվելու նպատակով…


Նայի էսի, տեսած չես լինի: Թեմայի հետ կապված բոմբը 2:25-ից:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը գնում է խորհրդարան

Էսի Ծոմակի փաբ գնու՞մ էր: Ի իմանալով չէ: Բա խի՞ ա էսքան գոմիկ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը գնում է խորհրդարան
> 
> Էսի Ծոմակի փաբ գնու՞մ էր: Ի իմանալով չէ: Բա խի՞ ա էսքան գոմիկ:


Ինքը բնածիններից ա: Ծոմակն իրան չի կծել-գեյացրել(c) Մեֆ:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես Մարինեի մասին էի գրել, իսկ Տիգրանը ուղղակի հոմոֆոբ ա ահավոր և ազգայնական, ու չեմ կարծում, որ էդ սաստիկ հոմոֆոբները սովորաբար թաքնված գեյեր են, մեկ-մեկ իսկականից ուղղակի հոմոֆոբ են:


Makes sense… բացառված չի…

----------


## Շինարար

> Չգիտեմ ինչովի ա, բայց ազդեցության մեծ դաշտ ունի:


Այվի ջան, ֆեյսբուքը ազդեցության դաշտ չի Հայաստանում: Ես մինչև ֆեյսբուքում գրանցվելս իրա գոյության մասին չգիտեի, գրանցվելուց հետո տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ֆեյսբուքի իր ազդեցության դաշտը ինչով ա պայմանավորված: Չլինի ակումբիցներին եմ գովում-մովում, բայց առնվազն 30 ակումբցի կարամ թվարկեմ, որ հայկական բլոգային դաշտը մի թեթև ուսումնասիրելուց հետո պարզ ա, որ էդ բոլոր իբր ազդեցիկ, հեղինակավոր բլոգերներից շատ ավելի զարգացած են, իրանց մտքերը ավելի ամփոփ ու տրամաբանված են կարում շարադրեն՝ կապ չունի ինչ հարցում ինչ կարծիք ունեն, քան ցանկացած հայտնի բլոգեր: Տրիբունի, մի քիչ սիրուն չի անընդհատ իրան մեջբերելը կամ էն մյուսին, բայց արդեն չափանիշ են դառել օրինակ բերելիս, հետ ասենք բանավիճելուց հետո բլոգերների հետ քննարկման մեջ մտնելը հավես էլ չի: Նենց չի, որ հենց Փղին մենակ նկատի ունեմ, մեծ մասին: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ուղղակի իրանք շուտ են իմացել, որ ինտերնետ կա, էդ ա իրանց առավելությունը: Իրանցից ոչ մեկը ակումբում չէր կարա «գոյատևեր»… Ֆեյսբուքը որ չեն սկսում բերել որպես ինտելեկտուալ, նոր երիտասարդների ամբիոն: Արդեն իսկ ընդեղի հեղինակություններից պարզ ա, որ տենց չի, ու բացի էդ հասարակության մեծ մասի վրա առանձնապես նույնիսկ փոքր ազդեցություն էլ չունի ոչ էդ հարթակը (մոդայիկ բառ օգտագործեմ), ոչ էլ ընդեղի հեղինակությունները: Մեկ-մեկ էլ, որ ակումբցիները չեն մեջբերում բլոգերների, որպես մի եսիմինչ գրառում, էն դեպքում, որ նույն միտքը իրանք հաստատ շատ ավելի լավ կարային շարադրեին: Ռայադերի հետ կապված իրանց պահվածքն էլ լավագույնս ցույց տվեց, թե ինչ հարթակ ա դա ու ով կարա ըտեղ հեղինակություն լինի:

Հ.ԳԳ. էս դեպքում, մի անգամ էլ հստակեցնեմ, Տրիբուն ասելով՝ ես առնվազն 30 ակումբցու նկատի ունեմ, այդ թվում նաև քեզ  :Jpit: 

Բլոգեր ասելով` նկատի ունեմ էն բլոգերներին, որ տենց հեղինակություն են հռչակվել, տելեվիզրով-բանով ելույթ են ունենում, ես էլ գիտեմ, որ լիքը ակումբցիներ բլոգներ ունեն, Ուլուանան ա ինձ մի անգամ թաքուն ասել :Jpit: , բայց տենց հեղինակություն չեն համարվում:

----------

Freeman (23.05.2012), Kita (23.05.2012), Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012), Արէա (23.05.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012), Ժունդիայի (23.05.2012), Հայկօ (23.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2012), Տրիբուն (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սաղ հեչ, Մեֆ, ձերոնք գալիս են մեր հալալ գոմիկներին տփելու 
> 
> Սփյուռքի ազգայնականները պատրաստ են հայրենիքին աջակցելու այլասերման դեմ պայքարում. 
> 
> Առա, յա տակ լյուբլյու սվայու ռոձինու, առա, էնենց շուտվանիցը չյեմ գնացել, ոնց ոռ սաղ գոմիկ են դառել, կլյանուս ..


թող ձեռի հետ մի երկու հատ էլ ռուս ֆաշիստ բերեն հետները…

էթամ շորերս փոխեմ, սպեցովկես հագնեմ ես էլ գամ… կարծես թե հայրենիքը վտանգի տակ ա… Ծոմակը վրա ա տվել…

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Արէա (23.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, ֆեյսբուքը ազդեցության դաշտ չի Հայաստանում: Ես մինչև ֆեյսբուքում գրանցվելս իրա գոյության մասին չգիտեի, գրանցվելուց հետո տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ֆեյսբուքի իր ազդեցության դաշտը ինչով ա պայմանավորված:


Շին, ես ֆեյսբուքում վերջերս եմ իրեն տեսել, ինքը շատ հայտնի էր Livejournal-ի բլոգոսֆերայում, որտեղ ազերիները հասան նրան, որ իրեն արգելափակեն ընդմիշտ: Դրանից հետո ուրիշ տեղերում տարածվեց Փիղը: Բայց ոչ միայն ինտերնետում: 
Եթե մի քիչ հետևես հայկական մամուլին՝ թերթեր, հեռուստատեսություն, կտեսնես, որ ինքը հաճախակի հյուր ա՝ որպես ազգային մոզգ: Ու ես հաստատ գիտեմ, որ լիքը տասնյակ ջահել էրեխեք իրենով առաջնորդվում են: Հավատում եմ, որ հակաերթը հենց ինքն էր կազմակերպել՝ ջահելներին քաջալերելով: Ինքը խոսել գիտի: Բովանդակության մասին չմանրամասնենք:

----------

Kita (23.05.2012), Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շին, ես ֆեյսբուքում վերջերս եմ իրեն տեսել, ինքը շատ հայտնի էր Livejournal-ի բլոգոսֆերայում, որտեղ ազերիները հասան նրան, որ իրեն արգելափակեն ընդմիշտ: Դրանից հետո ուրիշ տեղերում տարածվեց Փիղը: Բայց ոչ միայն ինտերնետում: 
> Եթե մի քիչ հետևես հայկական մամուլին՝ թերթեր, հեռուստատեսություն, կտեսնես, որ ինքը հաճախակի հյուր ա՝ որպես ազգային մոզգ: Ու ես հաստատ գիտեմ, որ լիքը տասնյակ ջահել էրեխեք իրենով առաջնորդվում են: Հավատում եմ, որ հակաերթը հենց ինքն էր կազմակերպել՝ ջահելներին քաջալերելով: Ինքը խոսել գիտի: Բովանդակության մասին չմանրամասնենք:


Մեր Այվի-ն ՝ շշմածը, ամենաաչալուրջն ա ու ամենահավասարակշռվածը… շատ նրբանկատ ու  observant ա

----------

impression (23.05.2012), ivy (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ես ֆեյսբուքում վերջերս եմ իրեն տեսել, ինքը շատ հայտնի էր Livejournal-ի բլոգոսֆերայում, որտեղ ազերիները հասան նրան, որ իրեն արգելափակեն ընդմիշտ: Դրանից հետո ուրիշ տեղերում տարածվեց Փիղը: Բայց ոչ միայն ինտերնետում: 
> Եթե մի քիչ հետևես հայկական մամուլին՝ թերթեր, հեռուստատեսություն, կտեսնես, որ ինքը հաճախակի հյուր ա՝ որպես ազգային մոզգ: Ու ես հաստատ գիտեմ, որ *լիքը տասնյակ ջահել էրեխեք* իրենով առաջնորդվում են: Հավատում եմ, որ հակաերթը հենց ինքն էր կազմակերպել՝ ջահելներին քաջալերելով: Ինքը խոսել գիտի: Բովանդակության մասին չմանրամասնենք:


Ես էլ շատ լավ մի էրեխու գիտեմ Կիրովականից, ում համար ինքը հեղինակություն ա: Իրան դարձնում են թերթերն ու թիվիները հիմա «հեղինակություն»՝ նման էն մյուս հեղինակություններին, ում հանդեպ լիքը հազարյակ մարդիկ խորապես անտեղյակ են կամ անտարբեր: Էսօր ամենամեծ ցավերից մեկն էն ա, որ մամուլը իրականում խաբար չի, թե ինչն ա հասարակությանը հետաքրքիր կամ կարևոր, փողոց դուրս գալու փոխարեն լրագրողները ֆեյսբուք են մտնում, հետո էլ ասում են՝ թերթերը մնում են կրպակում, մարդիկ չեն առնում, բայց հենց առաջին էջում նյութ ա ֆեյսբուքի մասին, երկրորդում՝ ինչ որ նյութ, թե ասաց բլոգեր Փիղը, մարդը ով էրեկ առնում էր էդ թերթը, ոչ գիտի Ֆեյսբուքն ինչ ա, ոչ բլոգերը, ոչ էլ կարում ա հասկանա, թե Փիղը ոնց կարա ասի, ասում ա՝ գնամ Հայլուր նայեմ, համ էլ ձրի ա:

----------


## ivy

> Մեր Այվի-ն ՝ շշմածը, ամենաաչալուրջն ա ու ամենահավասարակշռվածը… շատ նրբանկատ ու  observant ա


Շատ եմ կարդում հայկական ինտերնետը՝ աշխատելով ոչ մի բանից հետ չմնալ  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեր Այվի-ն ՝ շշմածը, ամենաաչալուրջն ա ու *ամենահավասարակշռվածը*… շատ նրբանկատ ու  observant ա


Նի տո շտո նեկոտոռիե, չէ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նի տո շտո նեկոտոռիե, չէ՞


Վաա՛յ շուն դառն ա Մեֆը… գեյի բաժին դառնա… Ծոմակը կծի Մեֆին… իրականում ինքը լավը չի Գալ ջան… հեչ լավը չի… ապակողմնորոշվել եմ… փիսն ա… ախ իրան…

…բայց եթե հանկարծ մի օր որոշես հավասարակշռվել Գալ ջան, իմաց արա որ հետդ էլ ընգերություն չանեմ… ինձ հավասարակշռված Գալաթեա պետք չի…

----------

ivy (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վաա՛յ շուն դառն ա Մեֆը… գեյի բաժին դառնա… Ծոմակը կծի Մեֆին… իրականում ինքը լավը չի Գալ ջան… հեչ լավը չի… ապակողմնորոշվել եմ… փիսն ա… ախ իրան…
> 
> …բայց եթե հանկարծ մի օր որոշես հավասարակշռվել Գալ ջան, իմաց արա որ հետդ էլ ընգերություն չանեմ… ինձ հավասարակշռված Գալաթեա պետք չի…


 :LOL:   :LOL: 

Հենց էդ ա, որ փիսը չի ու մի արա ախ իրան  :LOL: , ես ձյունաճերմակ նախանձ են տածում հանդեպ Այվիի հանգստությանը: Ես տենց չեմ կարողանում, թեև շատ կուզեի  :Smile: 
Արխային, ես հավասարակշռվողը չեմ, նենց որ, դռուզյա նավեկի  :Smile:

----------

ivy (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հենց էդ ա, որ փիսը չի ու մի արա ախ իրան , *ես ձյունաճերմակ նախանձ են տածում հանդեպ Այվիի հանգստությանը*: Ես տենց չեմ կարողանում, թեև շատ կուզեի 
> Արխային, ես հավասարակշռվողը չեմ, նենց որ, դռուզյա նավեկի


Ավատարին մի խաբնվի Գալ… փիսն ա… շատ վատն ա, տես ինձ ոնց ա ֆռռցրել որ տենց բաներ գրեմ իրա մասին… միթոմ լավն ա… 

այ գեյերը մարդուն սենց են խաբում… լավ-լավ բաներ են ասում, անում շնորհքին խեսում են, բայց որ վերջում իմանում ես տեղաշորի մեջ ինչեր են անում, սիրտդ ճաքում ա… չնայած ճիշտը որ ասեմ ում էլ որ պատկերացնում ես տեղաշորում, մի տեսակ չի դզում… ասենք օրինակ… Ռուբերտ Քոչարյանին, Սերժ Սարգսյանին, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին… կամ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին… ահավոր ա… օրինակ Ռոբերտը կասեր, այ կնըկ էս տեղաշորի միակ տղամարդը ես եմ… կամ Սերժը ո՞նց ա անում, ի՞նչ ներգրավվածությամբ ա անում "ես........ որոշել եմ.......... այս............. օր (չգիտի որ այսօր-ը մի բառ ա).............. որոշել..............եմ… Լևոնը վաբշե "ուստի… " երևի կնգան էլ ա ընտրության իրավունք ու հնարավորություն տալիս…

բայց ամենաբոմբը Սաշիկն ա… ոչ մի ձև չեմ պատկերացնում…

----------

Chuk (23.05.2012), Freeman (23.05.2012), ivy (23.05.2012), Kita (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rammstein (23.05.2012), Skeptic (23.05.2012), Արէա (23.05.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012), Հայկօ (23.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

Հետաքրքիր զրույց է: Մենակ մի հարց չշոշափեցին՝ քարոզել և չքարոզելու հարցը: Չնայած էս պահին դա նորից կբորբոքեր կրքերը ու իմ կարծիքով առայժմ դրա մասին լռելը ճիշտ է...

----------

Chuk (23.05.2012), Claudia Mori (23.05.2012), ivy (23.05.2012), Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Ripsim (23.05.2012), Sagittarius (23.05.2012), Skeptic (24.05.2012), Դատարկություն (23.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

Ի դեպ քարոզ ասելով, ինկատի ունեմ, թե միասեռականության քարոզը, թե ֆաշիզմի քարոզը: Եթե էս բախման արդյունքում իրոք ձևավորվի էդ քարոզ ասվածի նորմալ սահմանազատում, ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ:

հ.գ. իհարկե արդյունքում տուժեց փաբը, որի համար մեղավորները անպայման պիտի պատժվեն և համարժեք պատիժ պիտի ստանան: Եվ կարծում եմ վնասների համար էլ փոխհատուցում կլինի:

----------

Chuk (23.05.2012), Claudia Mori (23.05.2012), Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Տիգ, լավն էր տեսանյութը, հավանեցի շատ:

----------

Tig (23.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Tig ջան տեսա՞ր ինչ արեցին: Սաղ իրանց Սասունցի Դավթի տեղ դրեցին, բայց գող- գող եկան, գող-գող էլ գնացին: Հայը դու ես, հայ մշակույթը ու արժեքները կրողը դու ես, երանի մի քիչ քո մտածելակերպից ունենային, գոնե կասեինք ուղղվելու հավանականություն կա :Smile:

----------

Tig (23.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Tig ջան տեսա՞ր ինչ արեցին: Սաղ իրանց Սասունցի Դավթի տեղ դրեցին, բայց գող- գող եկան, գող-գող էլ գնացին: Հայը դու ես, հայ մշակույթը ու արժեքները կրողը դու ես, երանի մի քիչ քո մտածելակերպից ունենային, գոնե կասեինք ուղղվելու հավանականություն կա


Մերսի Կարինե ջան:

Հիմա երեկ չէ առաջին օրվա ակցիայի մասին: Իմ կարծիքով սպասելի ռեակցիա էր: Հերիք ա մեկը շուխուր դներ, որ բազմազանության շքերթը գեյ շքերթ ա, բոլորը վազելու էին: Եթե իրոք գեյ շքերթ լիներ, ես էլ փողոց դուրս կգաի: Ճիշտ ա դժվար, թե էդքան ագրեսիվանաի, բայց դե չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե ինչ կլիներ: Կարող ա պրովակացիա լիներ և այլն...: Ինչևէ բազմազանության շքերթը չնայած ընդգծված քարոզ չէր կրում իր մեջ, բայց որոշակի տարրեր կաին: Մենակ էն, որ շքերթի մասնակիցները իրենց խոսքում շեշտադրում էին սեռական բազմազանության մասին, արդեն իսկ իր մեջ քարոզի էլեմենտներ ուներ: Եթե այս շքերթին չնախորդեին փաբի հրկիզումն ու մնացած իրադարձությունները, սրա մասին սկի կարողա չիմանաինք էլ: Ու նման իրավիճակում շքերթի կազմակերպիչները դա պիտի ինկատի ունենաին:

Վերադառնանք փաբին:
Ուզում եմ Ռուֆուսին գրած նամակիցս մի մաս մեջբերեմ, որ նորից չգրեմ՝
....
Փաբի ու Ծոմակի մասով... հա շատ վատա, նույնիսկ կարելի ա ասել ահավոր ա: Հանցագործությունը իրոք պիտի պատժվի: Բայց իսկզբանէ էս ամեն ինչին ուրիշ երանգ տրվեց, 2 կողմից էլ, ու շեշտը դրվեց ոչ թե նրա վրա, որ հանցագործություն է կատարվել, այլ ֆաշիզմ, գեյ պառադ և այլն և այլն, սաղ խառնեցին իրար: Մոդեռատորական լեզվով ասած թեմայի շեղումա տեղի ունեցել ու կոպիտ ասած ոչ ադմինին, ոչ էլ մոդեռներին էս պահին ձեռք չի տալիս թեման ճիշտ հունի մեջ դնելը: Ես 90 տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ էդ պայթեցնողների ուղեղը լվացել են ու օգտագործել... բայց դե բնականաբար դա իրենց չի արդարացնում: Հիմա եթե փողոց դուրս գանք ի պաշտպանություն Ծոմակի, զուտ հանցանքը պատժելու մասով, դա արդեն հաստատ ուրիշ ձև կընկալվի, որովհետև թացը չորի հետ էն աստիճանի է խառված որ ջոկելը հաստատ անհնար է: Դրա համար էլ շատերը արդեն ձեն չեն հանում:
.....

Այ հիմա ամենավատը էն ա, որ համասեռամոլության քարոզը դատապարտողներին պիտակավորում են ազգայնամոլ, իսկ փաբում տեղի ունեցածը դատապարտողներին ծոմակամոլ...
Բնականաբոր այդ երկու կողմերում էլ կան ծայրահեղականներ, բայց պետք չի բոլորին մի հարթակի տակ մտցնել:

Մյուս ամենավատ կողմը այն է, որ պետական մարմինները  ոչ ադեկվատ դիրքորոշում ունեն այս ամենի վերաբերյալ: Դա նրանից ա, որ էս վիճակը իրենց ձեռնատու է:

Ինչևէ հույս ունեմ որ բախման արդյունքում իրոք կգտնվի այն միջնագիծը, որի արդյունքում ամեն ինչ իր բնականոն հունի մեջ կընկնի, և ոչ ոք էլ այլևս չի տուժի:

----------

Ripsim (23.05.2012), Varzor (23.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Քանի դեռ դու ու քեզ նմանները կիրառում են «համասեռամոլ» բառը, ձեզ ինչ էլ որակեն՝ հասնում է:

----------


## Tig

> Քանի դեռ դու ու քեզ նմանները կիրառում են «համասեռամոլ» բառը, ձեզ ինչ էլ որակեն՝ հասնում է:


Իսկ ի՞նչ բառ կիրառենք:

հ.գ. "հասնելու" մասին չեմ անդրադառնում, քանի որ հենց նման արտահայտություններն են *սրում* կրքերը... Էդ մասը թողնում եմ մոդեռներին...

----------

Արէա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Քանի դեռ դու ու քեզ նմանները կիրառում են «համասեռամոլ» բառը, ձեզ ինչ էլ որակեն՝ հասնում է:


Rhayader, արի մի ծայրահեղականացրու: Ես էլ երկուսուկես տարի առաջ hardcore հոմոֆոբ էի. մի՛ մոռացիր, որ մերձավոր արևելքի հասարակությունում ես ապրում, մի օրում ամեն ինչ չի լինում: Ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ սեփական վերլուծությունների շնորհիվ կհանգեն համապատասխան ենթադրությունների: 

Օրինակ՝ մինչև էս գրառումդ ես էլ չէի նկատել, որ համասեռամոլ բառի մեջ կա «մոլ» արմատը, որը բառին բացասական երանգ է տալիս: Բայց ինչևէ, մարդիկ էտ բառին են վարժվել, դեռ ավելի վատ բառեր կան:

----------

Chuk (23.05.2012), Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Ripsim (23.05.2012), Tig (23.05.2012), VisTolog (23.05.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012), Ձայնալար (23.05.2012), Մանուլ (23.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2012), Տրիբուն (24.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

Հաաաա, լավ հասկացա: Խնդիրը մոլ արմատի մեջ է: Լավ որպիսի չհամարվեմ ազգայնամոլ,  համասեռամոլ բառի փոխարեն այսուհետ կօգտագործեմ նույնասեռական: Հազար ներողություն: Էս մեկը ո՞նց ա քո տեսանկյունից:

Չէի՞ր կարա նորմալ էսքան բանը ասեիր:

Քանի դեռ դու ու քո նմանները /երկու կողմից էլ/, նման խոսելաոճ են օգտագործելու, ոչ մի խնդիր էլ չի լուծվի...

----------

Արէա (23.05.2012), Շինարար (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Համամիտ եմ...

Տիգի հետ, Տիգի  :Jpit:

----------

impression (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Tig (23.05.2012), Շինարար (23.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, շատ են խոսում "գեյ քարոզչության" մասին… մեկը կարա՞ բացատրի ինչ բան ա "գեյ քարոզը"… իրականում էս բախումն ունի երկու տարբեր մոտեցումներ… ազգայնականները կամ իրանց ասելով ֆաշիստները գաղափարախոսական, բարոյախոսական ու ավարդապաշտական մոտեցում ունեն, որը հնարավոր ա քարոզել և դա էլ արվում ա… մինչդեռ գեյությունը գաղափարական, բարոյախոսական կամ ավանդապաշտական հիմք չունի ոչ հակառակվում ա ոչ էլ կողմ ա… իրականում մեր հասարակությունը հստակ չգիտի գեյությունն ինչ ա… հիվանդությու՞ն, ընտրությու՞ն, այլասերվածությու՞ն թե բնությունից եկած օրիենտացիա… էս հարցին միչև չպատասխանենք մենք չենք լուծի էս խնդիրը…

իրականում եթե վերը նշվածներից որևէ մեկը բնութագրում ա գեյությունը ուրեմն ազգայնականները լրիվ ոչ ադեկվատ վերաբերմունք ունեն գեյության նկատմամբ… հիվանդին իրավունքից չես կարող զրկել, հլա մի բան էլ պտի լրացուցիչ բենեֆիտներ տաս ու բժշկական օգնություն, եթե ընտրություն ա ապա ո՞վ իրավունք ունի մարդու ընտրությանը ընդդիմանալու, որևէ մեկը ազգայնականի ընտրությանը կարա՞ ընդդիմանա ու ցույց անի, դրա իրավունքը չկա… եթե այլասերվածություն ա ապա էդ մարդկանց պետք ա ձերբակալել ու դատել ապացուցելով իրանց հանցանքը, դատապարտելով համապատասխան պատժի… իսկ եթե բնությունից եկած բան ա ի՞նչ անեն էս մարդիկ, գանգուր մազերով մարդը հո զոռովից չի՞ ուղղացնելու մազերը կամ եթե մարդու մաշկը մի քիչ թուխ ա ուրեմն պտի իրավունքներից զրկե՞ն, կրակն ա՞ ընգել իրա կաշվի ձեռը…

մի խոսքով վերը նշված դեպքերից և ոչ մեկին ադեկվատ չի ազգայնականների ռեակցիան… առավել ևս երբ ասում են թե գեյ քարոզչություն ա գնում… ի՞նչ են քարոզում, եթե մի բան քարոզում ես ապա դրա բենեֆիտներն ես քարոզում չէ՞… գեյ քարոզը ի՞նչ բենեֆիտներ ա խոստանում, որ ես լսեմ ու ասեմ՝ "հը… էս ի՞նչ լավ բան ա, բեր ըլնեմ գեյ որ ունենամ… մի բանկա մուրաբա՞, 10 000 դրա՞մ, դառնամ հանրապետակա՞ն…" էն վերևի հնարավոր որակումներից ո՞րն ա հնարավոր գովազդել, պրոպագանդել, կամ քարոզել… գեյը ապրանք էլ չի որ ասես "գնեք մի կիլո, կամ լիտր գեյ և երկրորդը կտրվի ձրի… կամ ամենաէժան և որակով գեյը մեզ մոտ է վաճառվում" որ մենք էլ ասենք "արա էս ի՞նչ էժան ա գեյը ստեղ" կամ ասենք "ըլնեմ գեյ որ էրեխեքս լավ ապրեն"… աբսուրդ ա…

չնայած կա մի բան որ կարա լավ գեյի գովազդ լինի… քաղաքական ապաստանը… Հոլանդիա, ԱՄՆ… արտասայման… բայց կարծես թե հայաստանյան գեյերը երկրից չեն ուզում գնալ ու փոխարենն ուզում են հավասար իրավունքներ, մինչդեռ հայ հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքները տատիկով-պապիկով-թոռներով-երեխով-հարսով-կիսուրով դառնում են երդվյալ գեյ որ երկրից դուրս գան… 

իմ կարծիքով գեյերի պայքարը իրավական հողի վրա ա, բայց ազգայնականները նրանց ու հասարակության վզին փաթաթում են բարոյագաղափարական կռիվ, որն էլ տանում ա էս ամեն ինչը տրամաբանությունից դուրս… նույն բանի մասին չեն խոսում… 

իրավունքը գաղափարախոսություն չի ճանաչում, տրադիցիա չի ճանաչում… ինքը չեզոք ա… անկախ նրանից թե քանի հազար տարի են աֆրիկայի ժողովուրդները մարդ կերել, դաէսօր համարվում ա ծանր հանցագործություն… մենք պարտավոր չենք ապրել հազար տարի առաջվա սովորույթնորով եթե դրանք սահմանափակում են մեր քաղաքացիների իրավունքները… 

իրավունքի մեկնարկը չի կարա լինի գաղափարախոսությունը, բարոյականությունը, ազգային կամ կրոնական սովորույթները քանի որ դրանք իրավունքը սահմանում են իրենց տեսանկյունից ու այն տրվում է նրանց ովքեր կրողն են էդ ամբողջի… իսկ գաղափարախոսություններ, բարոյականություններ, ազգային կամ կրոնական սովորույթներ աշխարհում շատ շատ են… հենց մենակ մեր տարածաշրջանում…

----------

Chuk (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (23.05.2012), Skeptic (24.05.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012), Մանուլ (23.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (02.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տիգի վերջին գրառումներից մենակ գեյական քարոզի պահով համամիտ չէի, բայց չուզեցի էլի խորանամ, էն էլ Մեֆս սաղ իմ տեղն ասեց  :Smile:

----------

Tig (23.05.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տիգի վերջին գրառումներից մենակ գեյական քարոզի պահով համամիտ չէի, բայց չուզեցի էլի խորանամ, էն էլ Մեֆս սաղ իմ տեղն ասեց


Գալ ջան, առայժմ հակամարտությունը տարվում ա գոտկատեղից ներքև զոնայում, բառիս բուն, խորը, տառացի և մոնումենտալ իմաստով…  փորձում եմ բարձրացնել գոտկատեղից վեր…

----------

Skeptic (24.05.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhayader, արի մի ծայրահեղականացրու: Ես էլ երկուսուկես տարի առաջ hardcore հոմոֆոբ էի. մի՛ մոռացիր, որ մերձավոր արևելքի հասարակությունում ես ապրում, մի օրում ամեն ինչ չի լինում: Ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ սեփական վերլուծությունների շնորհիվ կհանգեն համապատասխան ենթադրությունների: 
> 
> Օրինակ՝ մինչև էս գրառումդ ես էլ չէի նկատել, որ համասեռամոլ բառի մեջ կա «մոլ» արմատը, որը բառին բացասական երանգ է տալիս: Բայց ինչևէ, մարդիկ էտ բառին են վարժվել, դեռ ավելի վատ բառեր կան:


Sagittarius, ես այն մարդկանց շարքին չեմ պատկանում, ովքեր գնում են շքերթների, թույլ տալիս, որ իրենց վրա թքեն, ու հետո լացուկոծ դնում: Երկու անգամ չեմ մտածի վիզն ոլորելուց առաջ: Այնպես որ, սա դեռ ծայրահեղականացում չի: Բայց քանի դեռ Տիգը կարող է մարդկանց համասեռա*մոլ* որակել, ես էլ իրեն եմ որակելու որպես ուլտրապահպանողական, ռեստավրատորական ազգայնա*մոլ*: Թող մոլության մեջ մեղադրվելը սեփական կաշվի վրա զգա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Sagittarius, ես այն մարդկանց շարքին չեմ պատկանում, ովքեր գնում են շքերթների, թույլ տալիս, որ իրենց վրա թքեն, ու հետո լացուկոծ դնում: Երկու անգամ չեմ մտածի վիզն ոլորելուց առաջ: Այնպես որ, սա դեռ ծայրահեղականացում չի: Բայց քանի դեռ Տիգը կարող է մարդկանց համասեռա*մոլ* որակել, ես էլ իրեն եմ որակելու որպես ուլտրապահպանողական, ռեստավրատորական ազգայնա*մոլ*: Թող մոլության մեջ մեղադրվելը սեփական կաշվի վրա զգա:


ապեր, հանգստացի…  կարծեմ էս սաղ ղալմաղալը հանդուրժողականության մասին… Տիգն էն տղեն չի որի վրա հարձակվես էն բաների համար որոնք արվել են լրիվ ուրիշ "մոլ"-երի կողմից… վերաբերմունքդ ադեկվատ չի… ինքը ոչ էն Քոչարյանն ա, ոչ էլ էն Հիտլերը… 

մենք սաղովս պտի էս հարցերը լուծենք… ոչ մեկին կապիտուլյացիայի պետք չի ենթարկել…

----------

Chuk (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rammstein (24.05.2012), Արէա (24.05.2012), Գալաթեա (23.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2012), Տրիբուն (24.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Sagittarius, ես այն մարդկանց շարքին չեմ պատկանում, ովքեր գնում են շքերթների, թույլ տալիս, որ իրենց վրա թքեն, ու հետո լացուկոծ դնում: Երկու անգամ չեմ մտածի վիզն ոլորելուց առաջ: Այնպես որ, սա դեռ ծայրահեղականացում չի: Բայց քանի դեռ Տիգը կարող է մարդկանց համասեռա*մոլ* որակել, ես էլ իրեն եմ որակելու որպես ուլտրապահպանողական, ռեստավրատորական ազգայնա*մոլ*: Թող մոլության մեջ մեղադրվելը սեփական կաշվի վրա զգա:


Ռայ կներես, բայց էս նեղ մաջալին բառարմատների ստուգաբանությամբ զբաղվելը հեչ տեղին չի.. Էն էլ մի բառի, որը homosexual-ի առաջին տարածված/ընդունված թարգմանությունն ա հայերենում:
Էս վերջին շուխուրներից առաջ ես "միասեռական" բառը լսած չկայի...երևի որտև մինչ էդ միասեռականներ էլ չկային  :Jpit:  Ու Տիգի ասած "համասեռամոլ" բառի վրա ոչ ոք չէր էլ խորանալու, եթե դու դա մարդկանց աչքը չմտցնեիր:
Մարդիկ իրար են կոտորում, իրար կյանք են կործանում դու ընկել ես տերմինաբանության հետևից:

Մուկը ծակը չի մտնում, ցախավելն էլ հետևից ես մտցնում:

----------

Chuk (23.05.2012), Mephistopheles (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rammstein (24.05.2012), Tig (23.05.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2012), Տրիբուն (24.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Տիգ, կյանքումդ չհամարձակվես մտածել, թե դու ինչ-որ մեկից մարդկային միավորի արժեքով բարձր ես: Նման բան ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս, իմ կյանքը համարժեք է ցանկացած այլ մարդու կյանքին, լինի դա մայր Թերեզան թե պեդոֆիլ-մարդասպան: Ու մնացածին էլ խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս: Մի մտածիր, թե նույնասեռականները երկրորդ կարգի մարդիկ են, որոնց նկատմամբ դու կարող ես մեծահոգի լինել ու հանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերել: Դու պարտավոր ես հանդուրժողական լինել, ինչպես ուրիշ մարդիկ հանդուրժողական են քո ծագման, մազերի գույնի կամ իրենցից բոյով լինելու նկատմամբ: Պարզապես դու դեռ չես հասկացել քո այդ պարտավորությունը կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, քո վրա դրված անհանդուրժողական լինելու պարտավորության բացակայությունը:

Եթե դու տեսնեիր կեսն այն ամենի, ինչ ես եմ տեսել, ներառյալ երկու կողմերի ծայրահեղականությունները, հետևանքները, որոնց կարող են բերել դիսկրիմինացիան էլ, դիսկրիմինացիայի դեմ պայքարն էլ, կհասկանայիր իմ մոտիվացիան: Ձեզ բոլորիդ պարտադրելու են հանդուրժողական լինել, ու ոչ այն երեխաները, որոնց վրա դուք թքում եք: Այս մարդիկ իդեալիստներ են: Իսկ ձեզ պարտադրելու են հաշվարկն ու քաղաքականությունը: Ու երբ պարտադրեն, եթե բավականաչափ զզվացրած լինեք հակառակ կողմին, արդեն դուք եք դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկվելու:

Իսկ ես հաստատ դա չեմ ուզում:

Իմ կարծի՞քը: Ինչ-որ ադեկվատ մեկն անձնական, հոգեբանական, էսթետիկական, կրոնական նկատառումներով չի՞ սիրում նույնասեռականներին: Նրա իրավունքն է ունենալ այդ կարծիքն ու առանց անձնական վիրավորանքների/դիսկրիմինացիայի սահմանն անցնելու արտահայտել այն: Բայց երբ այդ «ադեկվատ» մարդը դիմացինի գոյության իրավունքը կասկածի տակ է դնում, կամ կանգնում է այնպիսի մարդկանց կողքին, ովքեր իրենց ֆաշիստ են հռչակում ու ասում են՝ վառելու ենք դրանց, այդ մարդու նկատմամբ զզվանք եմ զգում: Որովհետև նա ընդամենը չափազանց վախկոտ է, որ ֆաշիստ լինի, ու ուզում է, որ ֆաշերը կեղտոտ գործն իր տեղն անեն:

----------

keyboard (24.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), VisTolog (23.05.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռայ կներես, բայց էս նեղ մաջալին բառարմատների ստուգաբանությամբ զբաղվելը հեչ տեղին չի.. Էն էլ մի բառի, որը homosexual-ի առաջին տարածված/ընդունված թարգմանությունն ա հայերենում:
> Էս վերջին շուխուրներից առաջ ես "միասեռական" բառը լսած չկայի...երևի որտև մինչ էդ միասեռականներ էլ չկային  Ու Տիգի ասած "համասեռամոլ" բառի վրա ոչ ոք չէր էլ խորանալու, եթե դու դա մարդկանց աչքը չմտցնեիր:
> Մարդիկ իրար են կոտորում, իրար կյանք են կործանում դու ընկել ես տերմինաբանության հետևից:
> *Մուկը ծակը չի մտնում, ցախավելն էլ հետևից ես մտցնում:*


թող մեկն ինձ ասի սխալ ա… ես էս ֆռազի վրա դառա գալաթեամոլական…

առաջարկում եմ "համասեռամոլական"-ի փոխարեն օգտագործել "հայասեռամալական"… հնչեղությամբ նույնը՝ բովանդակությամբ տարբեր…

----------

Գալաթեա (24.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տիգ, կյանքումդ չհամարձակվես մտածել, թե դու ինչ-որ մեկից մարդկային միավորի արժեքով բարձր ես: Նման բան ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս, իմ կյանքը համարժեք է ցանկացած այլ մարդու կյանքին, լինի դա մայր Թերեզան թե պեդոֆիլ-մարդասպան: Ու մնացածին էլ խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս: Մի մտածիր, թե նույնասեռականները երկրորդ կարգի մարդիկ են, որոնց նկատմամբ դու կարող ես մեծահոգի լինել ու հանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերել: Դու պարտավոր ես հանդուրժողական լինել, ինչպես ուրիշ մարդիկ հանդուրժողական են քո ծագման, մազերի գույնի կամ իրենցից բոյով լինելու նկատմամբ: Պարզապես դու դեռ չես հասկացել քո այդ պարտավորությունը կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, քո վրա դրված անհանդուրժողական լինելու պարտավորության բացակայությունը:
> 
> Եթե դու տեսնեիր կեսն այն ամենի, ինչ ես եմ տեսել, ներառյալ երկու կողմերի ծայրահեղականությունները, հետևանքները, որոնց կարող են բերել դիսկրիմինացիան էլ, դիսկրիմինացիայի դեմ պայքարն էլ, կհասկանայիր իմ մոտիվացիան: Ձեզ բոլորիդ պարտադրելու են հանդուրժողական լինել, ու ոչ այն երեխաները, որոնց վրա դուք թքում եք: Այս մարդիկ իդեալիստներ են: Իսկ ձեզ պարտադրելու են հաշվարկն ու քաղաքականությունը: Ու երբ պարտադրեն, եթե բավականաչափ զզվացրած լինեք հակառակ կողմին, արդեն դուք եք դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկվելու:
> 
> Իսկ ես հաստատ դա չեմ ուզում:
> 
> Իմ կարծի՞քը: Ինչ-որ ադեկվատ մեկն անձնական, հոգեբանական, էսթետիկական, կրոնական նկատառումներով չի՞ սիրում նույնասեռականներին: Նրա իրավունքն է ունենալ այդ կարծիքն ու առանց անձնական վիրավորանքների/դիսկրիմինացիայի սահմանն անցնելու արտահայտել այն: Բայց երբ այդ «ադեկվատ» մարդը դիմացինի գոյության իրավունքը կասկածի տակ է դնում, կամ կանգնում է այնպիսի մարդկանց կողքին, ովքեր իրենց ֆաշիստ են հռչակում ու ասում են՝ վառելու ենք դրանց, այդ մարդու նկատմամբ զզվանք եմ զգում: Որովհետև նա ընդամենը չափազանց վախկոտ է, որ ֆաշիստ լինի, ու ուզում է, որ ֆաշերը կեղտոտ գործն իր տեղն անեն:


Ռայ ապեր, calm the fuck down!!!!!! մի հատ հանգստացի, գնա մի հատ կոֆե խմի, սանդվիչ կեր, մի հատ հեռախոսով զանգի… ապեր դու էս ձևով հարցեր չես կարող կուծել… ստրեղ մարդ չենք դաստիարակում ոչ էլ կրոնափոխ ենք անում… էսի քննարկում ա… բազմազանություն ես ուզու՞մ՝ խնդրեմ… բազմազանությունը կոմպլեկտ ա, գդալները որ առար դակակ-պատառաքաղներն էլ հետն ա գալիս…

----------

Chuk (23.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ, կյանքումդ չհամարձակվես մտածել, թե դու ինչ-որ մեկից մարդկային միավորի արժեքով բարձր ես: Նման բան ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս, իմ կյանքը համարժեք է ցանկացած այլ մարդու կյանքին, լինի դա մայր Թերեզան թե պեդոֆիլ-մարդասպան: Ու մնացածին էլ խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս: Մի մտածիր, թե նույնասեռականները երկրորդ կարգի մարդիկ են, որոնց նկատմամբ դու կարող ես մեծահոգի լինել ու հանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերել: Դու պարտավոր ես հանդուրժողական լինել, ինչպես ուրիշ մարդիկ հանդուրժողական են քո ծագման, մազերի գույնի կամ իրենցից բոյով լինելու նկատմամբ: Պարզապես դու դեռ չես հասկացել քո այդ պարտավորությունը կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, քո վրա դրված անհանդուրժողական լինելու պարտավորության բացակայությունը:


Ես հանդուրժողականությունը հենց որպես պարտավորություն էլ ընկալում եմ: Իսկ եթե քո նկատմամաբ հանդուրժողանակությունս /այն, որ դու ինձ վիրավորել ես, իսկ ես քեզ համարժեք պատասխան չեմ տվել/ դու ընկալել ես որպես մեծագոհություն, ապա դա քո խնդիրն է: Մենակ ասեմ, որ դա արել եմ զուտ իրավիճակը չսրելու համար: Քո ու որևէ մեկի նկապմամբ հաստատ մեծահոգությունից դրդված չէ, որ հանդուրժողական եմ լինում, կամ չեմ լինում:




> Եթե դու տեսնեիր կեսն այն ամենի, ինչ ես եմ տեսել, ներառյալ երկու կողմերի ծայրահեղականությունները, հետևանքները, որոնց կարող են բերել դիսկրիմինացիան էլ, դիսկրիմինացիայի դեմ պայքարն էլ, կհասկանայիր իմ մոտիվացիան: *Ձեզ բոլորիդ պարտադրելու են հանդուրժողական լինել, ու ոչ այն երեխաները, որոնց վրա դուք թքում եք: Այս մարդիկ իդեալիստներ են: Իսկ ձեզ պարտադրելու են հաշվարկն ու քաղաքականությունը: Ու երբ պարտադրեն, եթե բավականաչափ զզվացրած լինեք հակառակ կողմին, արդեն դուք եք դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկվելու:*
> 
> Իսկ ես հաստատ դա չեմ ուզում:


Ընդգծածս մասի հետ համաիտ եմ: Ու ես էլ դա չեմ ուզում:
Մոտիվացիաիդ մասով... ինչ ասեմ... ինչ որ չեմ տեսել չեմ տեսել: Բայց նենց չի, որ քիչ բան եմ տեսել...




> Իմ կարծի՞քը: Ինչ-որ ադեկվատ մեկն անձնական, հոգեբանական, էսթետիկական, կրոնական նկատառումներով չի՞ սիրում նույնասեռականներին: Նրա իրավունքն է ունենալ այդ կարծիքն ու առանց անձնական վիրավորանքների/դիսկրիմինացիայի սահմանն անցնելու արտահայտել այն: Բայց երբ այդ «ադեկվատ» մարդը դիմացինի գոյության իրավունքը կասկածի տակ է դնում, կամ կանգնում է այնպիսի մարդկանց կողքին, ովքեր իրենց ֆաշիստ են հռչակում ու ասում են՝ վառելու ենք դրանց, այդ մարդու նկատմամբ զզվանք եմ զգում: Որովհետև նա ընդամենը չափազանց վախկոտ է, որ ֆաշիստ լինի, ու ուզում է, որ ֆաշերը կեղտոտ գործն իր տեղն անեն:


Երբ ես իրոք ֆաշիստի կողքին կկանգնեմ, էդ ժամանակ էլ կասես: Իսկ հիմա ասածներդ լրիվ անհիմն են:

----------

Shah (24.05.2012), Աթեիստ (23.05.2012), Արէա (24.05.2012), Գալաթեա (24.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.05.2012), Տրիբուն (24.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Sagittarius, ես այն մարդկանց շարքին չեմ պատկանում, ովքեր գնում են շքերթների, թույլ տալիս, որ իրենց վրա թքեն, ու հետո լացուկոծ դնում: Երկու անգամ չեմ մտածի վիզն ոլորելուց առաջ: Այնպես որ, սա դեռ ծայրահեղականացում չի: Բայց քանի դեռ Տիգը կարող է մարդկանց համասեռա*մոլ* որակել, ես էլ իրեն եմ որակելու որպես ուլտրապահպանողական, ռեստավրատորական ազգայնա*մոլ*: Թող մոլության մեջ մեղադրվելը սեփական կաշվի վրա զգա:


Եթե քո տեսանկյունից ես ինչոր մոլության մեջ եմ, խնդիր չկա, բայց դա ընդհանուր եզրեր գտնելու հնարավորությունը առավել անհնար է դարձնում: Նորից կրկնեմ, որ նորմալ բացատրելու դեպքում "համասեռամոլ" եզրույթը էլ չէիր կարդա իմ գրառումներում: Չնայած հիմա էլ չես կարդա, ընդհամենը դրանով մեր հեռավորությունը մեծացրեցիր:

հ.գ. հանկարծ չմտածես, որ էս գրառումս էլ է հանդւորժողական ու մեծահոգությունից դրդված: Ուզո՞ւմ ես, մի հատ կատաղած սմայլիկ դնեմ, որ քեզ վատ չզգաս: :Angry2:

----------

keyboard (24.05.2012), Տրիբուն (24.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Ժող, շատ են խոսում "գեյ քարոզչության" մասին… մեկը կարա՞ բացատրի ինչ բան ա "գեյ քարոզը"… իրականում էս բախումն ունի երկու տարբեր մոտեցումներ… ազգայնականները կամ իրանց ասելով ֆաշիստները գաղափարախոսական, բարոյախոսական ու ավարդապաշտական մոտեցում ունեն, որը հնարավոր ա քարոզել և դա էլ արվում ա… մինչդեռ գեյությունը գաղափարական, բարոյախոսական կամ ավանդապաշտական հիմք չունի ոչ հակառակվում ա ոչ էլ կողմ ա… իրականում մեր հասարակությունը հստակ չգիտի գեյությունն ինչ ա… հիվանդությու՞ն, ընտրությու՞ն, այլասերվածությու՞ն թե բնությունից եկած օրիենտացիա… էս հարցին միչև չպատասխանենք մենք չենք լուծի էս խնդիրը…


Մեֆ, հենց ստեղ ա ամենամեծ խնդիրը, որ հստակ պատասխան չկա: Ամեն մեկս մեր իմացած-չիմացածի վրա ենք հիմնվում: Դրա համար էլ ես փորձել էի նույնասեռականների տարանջատում մտցնել՝ 1. ի ծնե կենսաբանական նույնասեռականներ, 2. ինչ ինչ հոգեբանական խնդիրների արդյունքում նույնասեռական կողնորոշում ձեռբերածներ և 3. նույնասեռականությունը որպես այլասերված ապրելակերպի քողարկման միջոց օգտագործողներ: Ես չեմ ասում, թե սա ընկալում եմ որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, բայց իմ համար նույնաեռականության ինչ լինել չլինելը, իմ իմացած-չիմացածի սահմաններում, ամենատրամաբանական մոտեցումն է:

Ինչպես նաև ազգայնականությունը կարելի է տարանջատել տարբեր աստիճանների ու կատեգորիաների:




> իրականում եթե վերը նշվածներից որևէ մեկը բնութագրում ա գեյությունը ուրեմն ազգայնականները լրիվ ոչ ադեկվատ վերաբերմունք ունեն գեյության նկատմամբ… հիվանդին իրավունքից չես կարող զրկել, հլա մի բան էլ պտի լրացուցիչ բենեֆիտներ տաս ու բժշկական օգնություն, եթե ընտրություն ա ապա ո՞վ իրավունք ունի մարդու ընտրությանը ընդդիմանալու, որևէ մեկը ազգայնականի ընտրությանը կարա՞ ընդդիմանա ու ցույց անի, դրա իրավունքը չկա… եթե այլասերվածություն ա ապա էդ մարդկանց պետք ա ձերբակալել ու դատել ապացուցելով իրանց հանցանքը, դատապարտելով համապատասխան պատժի… իսկ եթե բնությունից եկած բան ա ի՞նչ անեն էս մարդիկ, գանգուր մազերով մարդը հո զոռովից չի՞ ուղղացնելու մազերը կամ եթե մարդու մաշկը մի քիչ թուխ ա ուրեմն պտի իրավունքներից զրկե՞ն, կրակն ա՞ ընգել իրա կաշվի ձեռը…
> 
> մի խոսքով վերը նշված դեպքերից և ոչ մեկին ադեկվատ չի ազգայնականների ռեակցիան… առավել ևս երբ ասում են թե գեյ քարոզչություն ա գնում… ի՞նչ են քարոզում, եթե մի բան քարոզում ես ապա դրա բենեֆիտներն ես քարոզում չէ՞… գեյ քարոզը ի՞նչ բենեֆիտներ ա խոստանում, որ ես լսեմ ու ասեմ՝ "հը… էս ի՞նչ լավ բան ա, բեր ըլնեմ գեյ որ ունենամ… մի բանկա մուրաբա՞, 10 000 դրա՞մ, դառնամ հանրապետակա՞ն…" էն վերևի հնարավոր որակումներից ո՞րն ա հնարավոր գովազդել, պրոպագանդել, կամ քարոզել… գեյը ապրանք էլ չի որ ասես "գնեք մի կիլո, կամ լիտր գեյ և երկրորդը կտրվի ձրի… կամ ամենաէժան և որակով գեյը մեզ մոտ է վաճառվում" որ մենք էլ ասենք "արա էս ի՞նչ էժան ա գեյը ստեղ" կամ ասենք "ըլնեմ գեյ որ էրեխեքս լավ ապրեն"… աբսուրդ ա…
> 
> չնայած կա մի բան որ կարա լավ գեյի գովազդ լինի… քաղաքական ապաստանը… Հոլանդիա, ԱՄՆ… արտասայման… բայց կարծես թե հայաստանյան գեյերը երկրից չեն ուզում գնալ ու փոխարենն ուզում են հավասար իրավունքներ, մինչդեռ հայ հետերոսեքսուալ ընտանիքները տատիկով-պապիկով-թոռներով-երեխով-հարսով-կիսուրով դառնում են երդվյալ գեյ որ երկրից դուրս գան… 
> 
> իմ կարծիքով գեյերի պայքարը իրավական հողի վրա ա, բայց ազգայնականները նրանց ու հասարակության վզին փաթաթում են բարոյագաղափարական կռիվ, որն էլ տանում ա էս ամեն ինչը տրամաբանությունից դուրս… նույն բանի մասին չեն խոսում…


Ընդհանոր առմամբ, եթե տեսանկյունը ծռում ես այս ուղղությամբ, այո ամեն ինչ շատ տրամաբանական ես ասում: Բայց ոչինչ, թեկուզ հենց ազգայնականությունը, միատարր չի ու ճիշտ չի մեկ տեսանյկունից դիտարկել:
Լավ, իրավական հարթության մեջ նույնասեռականները բնականաբար ունեն իրենց անձնական կյանքը ըստ իրենց հայացողության տնօրինելու իրավունք: Սա անբեկանելի ճշմարտություն է: Բայց ազգայնականն էլ իրավունք ունի իրեն ապահովագրել նույնասեռականի անձնական կյանքի հասարակայնացումից, որն էլ ըստ իմ ընկալման հենց քարոզն է: Օրինակ՝ գեյ շքերթը նույնասեռականների անձնական կյանքի հասարակայնացում է, և ո՞րն է դրա նպատակը:
Ասում ես ինչի՞ց է, որ ազգայնականները իրավունք ունեն իրենց գաղափարները քարոզել, իսկ նույնասեռականները իրավունք չունե՞ն... Բարդ հարց է: Մենակ մի հիմնավորում կարամ բերեմ՝ մեծամասնությունը ընդունում է մեկի քարոզը և չի ընդունում մյուսի քարոզը... :Think: 

Եվ մի շատ կարևոր բան եմ ուզում շեշտել, որը ազգայնականներին էլ եմ ասում, բայց մեկա իրենց կողմից չի ընդունվում: Իմ կարծիքով, այս ամենը սխալ է ազգային դաշտ բերել: Նման հարցերը համամարդկային կատեգորիայի խնդիրներ են և զուտ ազգային սահմաններում դա դիտարկելը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չի: Այսինքն չի կարելի ասել՝ հայի գեյ լինելու քարոզը ընդունելի չի, թուրքի գեյ լինելու քարոզը ընդունելի է: Եթե այդ քարոզը ընդունելի չի, ապա այն ընդունելի չի անկախ ազգային պատկանելիությունից: Այսինքն իմ կարծիքով մարդկային բարոյական կամ անբարոյական ցանկացած խնդիր ազգային հարթակում դիտարկելը սխալ է: Բացի դա ազգային "լարը" այնքնան նուրբ կատեգորիա է, որ ցանկացած ոչ հավասարակշռված հայտարարություն կարող է մեծ ալիքի պատճառ դառնալ:




> իրավունքը գաղափարախոսություն չի ճանաչում, տրադիցիա չի ճանաչում… ինքը չեզոք ա… անկախ նրանից թե քանի հազար տարի են աֆրիկայի ժողովուրդները մարդ կերել, դաէսօր համարվում ա ծանր հանցագործություն… մենք պարտավոր չենք ապրել հազար տարի առաջվա սովորույթնորով եթե դրանք սահմանափակում են մեր քաղաքացիների իրավունքները… 
> 
> իրավունքի մեկնարկը չի կարա լինի գաղափարախոսությունը, բարոյականությունը, ազգային կամ կրոնական սովորույթները քանի որ դրանք իրավունքը սահմանում են իրենց տեսանկյունից ու այն տրվում է նրանց ովքեր կրողն են էդ ամբողջի… իսկ գաղափարախոսություններ, բարոյականություններ, ազգային կամ կրոնական սովորույթներ աշխարհում շատ շատ են… հենց մենակ մեր տարածաշրջանում…


Այո իրավունքը չոր կատեգորիա է: Դրա համար էլ նուրբ լարերի վրա են նվագում՝ գաղափարախոսության և ավանդույթների:
Մարդը էմոցիոնալ էակ է և շատ դեպքերում չոր օրենքների մեջ չի կարողանում տեղավորվել, դրա համար էլ որոշ հարցեր իրավական հարթակից ինքնաբերաբար տեղափոխվում են այլ հարթակներ:

----------


## Rhayader

Տիգ, նոր ո՞վ էր ասում՝ եթե գեյ-պառադ լիներ, ինքն էլ դրանց հետ դուրս կգար, մարդ ես՝ պրովոկացիա լիներ, կարող ա բան ման էլ աներ  :LOL: 

Մեֆ, դուք նոր եք սրա մեջ, ես 2005 թվից կռիվ եմ տալիս: Ո՞ր գրողի ծոցն էիք, որ հրեական քարն էին ջարդում, որ Խաչիկ Ասրյանը թերթի խմբագրություն էր մտնում մարդկանց գլուխ ջարդում, մերոնք պատրուլներ էին դնում այգիներում, ներքին ինֆորմացիա էր հավաքվում ու դեմ ընկնում գեբեշնիկներին:

Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ ես ուզում եմ, որ դիսկրիմինացիան հաղթահարվի, բայց հաղթահարվի ճիշտ ձևով, ոչ թե ամերիկայի նման՝ մեկին ասես այ սփրթնած, սպիտակ հարուստ բալիկ, վիրավորանք ա, բայց մեկին ասես նեգր՝ ռասիստ ես, զոոնեկրոպեդոֆիլ ու կատվի ձագեր ես խեղդում գետում: Մյուս կողմից էլ, որ էդ մարդկանց մոտ չառաջանա փոքրամասնության կոմպլեքս, որ մի պուճուր բան լինի՝ վեր թռնեն, թե իրանց ռեպրեսիաների են ենթարկում:

Բայց դե սրանք ծայրահեղությունը կոխել են, քոքել մինչև վերջ, նրանք էլ որոշել են ծայրահեղությանը ծայրահեղություն հակադրել, որովհետև հեշտ է: Հերիք եղավ, բոլ եղավ, թքած հեշտի վրա, եկեք ճիշտ անենք: Որ ոչ խոսքի/խղճի/հավատի ազատությունը տուժի (հոմոֆոբ ես՝ եղի հոմոֆոբ, բայց եղի հոմոֆոբ ինքդ քեզ համար, ուրիշների կյանքի մեջ մի մտի), ոչ դեբիլ ուղեղը լվացած նացիստական լակոտները գնան էշ-էշ նստեն, որովհետև նստելուց հաստատ դրանց ուղեղները բան չի մտնելու, ոչ գեյերը, ոչ էլ գեյերի համար գլուխները տապոռի տակ դնողները:

Սրանց արգումենտացիային նայի՝ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի պրոպագանդա  :LOL:  իբր կարաս դա պրոպագանդա անես, էլի:

Star Wars-ի ջեդայական հոգեբանությունն ա. քանի դեռ աշխարհում մենակ ջեդայներ են, ուժի լուսավոր ու խավար կողմերի հավասարակշռությունը պահպանված ա: Հենց մեկ կամ երկու սիտխ հայտնվեց՝ վսյո, հավասարակշռությունը խախտվեց, ղալմաղալ ու սիստեմատիկ ոչնչացում:

----------

keyboard (24.05.2012), Աթեիստ (24.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (02.05.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էդ համասեռամոլ բառը իսկապես ապուշ բառ ա։ Կարելի է հասկանալ որպես համասեռ բաներ պաշտող մարդ, կամ ասենք մարդ, որ դպրոցական տարիքում ցբխվել ա համասեռ գծային դիֆերենցիալ հավասարումների վրա։
Հին ժամանակներից այդպիսիններին կարծես թե պեդերաստ էին կոչում :Think: 
Բայց ես չեմ ջոկում... էս թեման գոմիկների մասին է՞ր... :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (24.05.2012), Shah (24.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

պեդերաստ՝ boy-lover, տղամարդ հոմոսեքսուալ էֆեբոֆիլ Հին Հունաստանում:

Քիչմ գիրք կարդացեք, միգուցե մարդկանց հարգել էլ սովորեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ կարա՞ մարդ գեյ ազգայնական լինի:  :Think:

----------

davidus (24.05.2012), Elmo (25.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Shah (24.05.2012), VisTolog (24.05.2012), Արէա (24.05.2012), Վիշապ (24.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հենց ստեղ ա ամենամեծ խնդիրը, որ հստակ պատասխան չկա: Ամեն մեկս մեր իմացած-չիմացածի վրա ենք հիմնվում: Դրա համար էլ ես փորձել էի նույնասեռականների տարանջատում մտցնել՝ 1. ի ծնե կենսաբանական նույնասեռականներ, 2. *ինչ ինչ հոգեբանական խնդիրների արդյունքում նույնասեռական կողնորոշում ձեռբերածներ և* 3. նույնասեռականությունը որպես այլասերված ապրելակերպի քողարկման միջոց օգտագործողներ: Ես չեմ ասում, թե սա ընկալում եմ որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, բայց իմ համար նույնաեռականության ինչ լինել չլինելը, իմ իմացած-չիմացածի սահմաններում, ամենատրամաբանական մոտեցումն է:
> 
> Ինչպես նաև ազգայնականությունը կարելի է տարանջատել տարբեր աստիճանների ու կատեգորիաների:


Տիգ ջան, հոգեբանական ինչ-ինչ խնդիրներից գեյ չեն դառնում, այլ երբ լինում են գեյ ու հասարակությունից մեկուսացված հենց դրա պատճառով, կամ իրենք իրենց են մեկուսացնում՝ իրենց գեյությունը գաղտնի են պահում մտածելով որ դա սխալ է ու սկսում են ներքուստ պայքարել այդ "սխալի դեմ", էդ ժամանակ առաջանում են հոգեբանական խնդիրներ… մարդիկ կոմպլեքսավորվում են… շատերն ինքնասպանություն գործում… 

երրորդի հետ էլ մի քիչ դշվար ա համաձայնվել… օրինակ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում ասելով "քողարկման միջոց" այլասերվածությունը թաքցնում են գեյ լինելո՞վ… դուրս ա գալիս գեյերին կարելի ա այլասերված լինե՞լ… մեկը որ այլասերված ա ասում են "հա դե ինքը գեյ ա, նորմալ ա"… այլասերվածությունը նույն ձևով կարելի ա թաքցնել սովորական սեքսուալ օրիենտացիայի հետևում օրինակ "ավելի լավ ա էթա ախջիկների հետ անի ինչ ուզում ա, բա տղա ա չէ՞, բա հո տղեքի հետ չէր անելու … կսպանեմ" դու էս երկու արտահայտգություններից ո՞ր մեկն ես ավելի շատ լսել… 

իմ կարծիքով հոմոսեքսուալիզմը օրիենտացիա ա, շատ հոմոսեքսուալներ մեր սաղիցս էլ ավելի պահպանողական են ազգային սովորույթնոերի նկատմամբ… անձամբ ես գիտեմ տենց մարդկանց… դժվար ա հավատալ, բայց շատ հավատացյալ են ու ընտանեկան արժեքների մեռած…








> Ընդհանոր առմամբ, եթե տեսանկյունը ծռում ես այս ուղղությամբ, այո ամեն ինչ շատ տրամաբանական ես ասում: Բայց ոչինչ, թեկուզ հենց ազգայնականությունը, միատարր չի ու ճիշտ չի մեկ տեսանյկունից դիտարկել:
> Լավ, իրավական հարթության մեջ նույնասեռականները բնականաբար ունեն իրենց անձնական կյանքը ըստ իրենց հայացողության տնօրինելու իրավունք: Սա անբեկանելի ճշմարտություն է: Բայց ազգայնականն էլ իրավունք ունի իրեն ապահովագրել նույնասեռականի անձնական կյանքի հասարակայնացումից, որն էլ ըստ իմ ընկալման հենց քարոզն է: Օրինակ՝ գեյ շքերթը նույնասեռականների անձնական կյանքի հասարակայնացում է, և *ո՞րն է դրա նպատակը*:
> *Ասում ես ինչի՞ց է, որ ազգայնականները իրավունք ունեն իրենց գաղափարները քարոզել, իսկ նույնասեռականները իրավունք չունե՞ն*... Բարդ հարց է: Մենակ մի հիմնավորում կարամ բերեմ՝ մեծամասնությունը ընդունում է մեկի քարոզը և չի ընդունում մյուսի քարոզը...


Տիգ ջան, գեյերը չեն ուզում որ իրանց անձնական կյանքը հասարակայնացվի… գեյ շքերթները pride-ները, արվում են զուտ հավասար իրավունքների համար. ինչի համար էլ որ պայքարում ես դա դառնաում ա հասարակայնացում… եթե չլիներ գեյերի նկատմամբ անհանդուրժողականությունը նրանց նկատմամբ իրավունքների ոտնահարումը, ոչ մի պառադ էլ չէր լինի… ոչ ոք չի ուզում որ իր անձնական կյանքը հրապարակայնացվի նամանավանդ առանց իրենց կամքի… լինի գեյ թե ոչ գեյ… 

ազգայնականներն էլ են տարբեր լինում, լինում են մարդիկ որոնք անկախ մարդու սեռական կողմնորոշումից ընդունում են մարդուն միայն թե հայ լինի… 

…գեյությունը գաղափարախոսություն չունի, դա կենսաբանական գործոն ա դրա համար էլ ասում եմ գեյ քարոզչություն չի կարա լինի… իսկ ազգայնականությունն ունի, դրա համար քարոզ լինում ա, ամբողջ օրը տելեվիզրով էդ են անում… գեյությունը դառնում ա հասարակության ուշադրության առարկա երբ դրա դեմ պայքար ա սկսում, երբ մեկի մեղքի վրա մի հատ էլ "գեյության աիբ" են ավելացնում… երբ իրա գեյության համար իրան դիսկրիմինացիայի են ենթարկում… ստեղ նույնիսկ մեծամասնության խնդիր չկա… եթե ազգայնականներն առաջարկում են բարոյական նորմեր, գաղափարախոսություն, ապա գեյերը նման բաներ չունեն առաջարկելու, թուխ մաշկով մարդը թուխ մաշկի գաղափարախոսություն չունի… եթե ամբողջ հասարակությունը գեյերին չընդունի, դրանից իրանք գեյությունից չեն կարող "հրաժարվել"… կենսաբանական երևույթների դեմ հասարակական կարծիքով կամ ընտրություններով չեն պայքարում Տիգ ջան, անիմաստ ա…

սենց ասեմ 

քարոզում են մի բան որին հնարավոր ա միանալ, առնել, կամ օգուտ քաղել… գեյությունը էս հասկացություններից և ոչ մեկի տակ չի ընկնում… 




> Եվ մի շատ կարևոր բան եմ ուզում շեշտել, որը ազգայնականներին էլ եմ ասում, բայց մեկա իրենց կողմից չի ընդունվում: *Իմ կարծիքով, այս ամենը սխալ է ազգային դաշտ բերել: Նման հարցերը համամարդկային կատեգորիայի խնդիրներ են և զուտ ազգային սահմաններում դա դիտարկելը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չի:* Այսինքն չի կարելի ասել՝ հայի գեյ լինելու քարոզը ընդունելի չի, թուրքի գեյ լինելու քարոզը ընդունելի է: Եթե այդ քարոզը ընդունելի չի, ապա այն ընդունելի չի անկախ ազգային պատկանելիությունից: Այսինքն իմ կարծիքով մարդկային բարոյական կամ անբարոյական ցանկացած խնդիր ազգային հարթակում դիտարկելը սխալ է: Բացի դա ազգային "լարը" այնքնան նուրբ կատեգորիա է, որ ցանկացած ոչ հավասարակշռված հայտարարություն կարող է մեծ ալիքի պատճառ դառնալ:



էն սևով գրածը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ու գիտե՞ս ինչի… *որովհետև մենք գործ ունենք կանսաբանական խնդրի հետ որը իրավականորեն ճնշված ա…* 




> Այո իրավունքը չոր կատեգորիա է: Դրա համար էլ նուրբ լարերի վրա են նվագում՝ գաղափարախոսության և ավանդույթների:
> Մարդը էմոցիոնալ էակ է և շատ դեպքերում չոր օրենքների մեջ չի կարողանում տեղավորվել, դրա համար էլ որոշ հարցեր իրավական հարթակից ինքնաբերաբար տեղափոխվում են այլ հարթակներ:


համաձայն եմ բայց նաև պետք ա դրանք հետ տարվի իրավական դաշտ… էմոցիոնալությունը կարող ա մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք լինի, բայց ոչ արդարացում…

----------

Skeptic (24.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (02.05.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ կարա՞ մարդ գեյ ազգայնական լինի:


Ինչու չէ՞ որ։ Ու ոչ միայն, կարա լինի գեյ պահպանողական, ավանդապաշտ, գեյերը կարան կույս լինեն, քրիստոնեա... կարան լինեն...  :Mda:  
Բայց ասեմ քեզ, որ լինում են նաև ազատամիտ, առաջադեմ գեյեր...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մեֆ, հենց ստեղ ա ամենամեծ խնդիրը, որ հստակ պատասխան չկա: Ամեն մեկս մեր իմացած-չիմացածի վրա ենք հիմնվում: Դրա համար էլ ես փորձել էի նույնասեռականների տարանջատում մտցնել՝ 1. ի ծնե կենսաբանական նույնասեռականներ, 2. ինչ ինչ հոգեբանական խնդիրների արդյունքում նույնասեռական կողնորոշում ձեռբերածներ և 3. նույնասեռականությունը որպես այլասերված ապրելակերպի քողարկման միջոց օգտագործողներ: Ես չեմ ասում, թե սա ընկալում եմ որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, բայց իմ համար նույնաեռականության ինչ լինել չլինելը, իմ իմացած-չիմացածի սահմաններում, ամենատրամաբանական մոտեցումն է:


Տիգ ջան, չնայած ժամանակակից գիտությունը քո հետ մենակ առաջին կետով ա համաձայն, բայց սենց մի բան ասեմ...

Ես 16 տարեկանում, տնից, ընտանիքից, հայ հասարակությունից, հայրենիքից հեռու 1 տարի ԱՄՆ-ում եմ ապրել: Ու էս իմ մոտ հասունացման տարիքի ամենածաղկուն տարիքն էր, սխալ վարք ու բարքեր ձեռք բերելու, ուրիշներին ընդօրինակելու, սեփական աշխարհայացք ձևավորելու պահն էր: Ու իրոք շատ վտանգավոր տարիք էր հատկապես էն պահով, որ գլխիս ծնողներս կանգնած չէին, որ ինձ ճիշտն ու սխալն ասեին, իսկ էն ամերիկացի ընտանիքը, ում հետ ապրում էի, բավականին ազատամիտ էր ու ինձ թույլ էին տալիս անել ցանկացած բան, զբաղվել ցանկացած զբաղմունքով, արտահայտել ցանկացած միտք (բացի անօրինական բաներից): Մի խոսքով էդ մի տարին լրիվ վերվարած կարգավիճակում էի, ինչ սիրտս ուզում էր, անում էի:

Հա ու էդ մի տարվա մեջ էնքան բաներ տեսա, որ չես էլ պատկերացնում: Մի քանի անգամ Սան Ֆրանցիսկո եմ գնացել, որը հայտնի է որպես գեյերի ու լեզբիների ոչ օֆիցիալ մայրաքաղաք: Էնտեղ թե ձեռ-ձեռ բռնած տղեքի եմ տեսել, թե իրար համբուրող աղջիկների, առաջին զգացմունքս նողկանքն էր, բայց հետո նույն բանը անընդհատ ու ամեն տեղ տեսնելով միակ զգացմունքս դարձավ պարզապես անտարբերությունը: Ու էն դպրոցում, որտեղ որ ապրում էի թե բացահայտ գեյ ու լեզբի աշակերտներ կային, թե մի հատ էլ լեզբի գրականության դասատու: Ու Միսս Թանիայի սեռական կողմնորոշումը բնավ չէր խանգարում, որ ինքը վերամբարձ ու ճոռոմ խոսքերով մեզ ներկայացներ ամերիկյան գրականության մեծերին, մեր մեջ արժեքներ ներդներ, կյանք սովորացներ ու դասերից հետո էլ իր ընկերուհին փիքափով գար հետևից, որ տուն տաներ:

Ու իսպաներենի դասին իմ հետաքրքրության առարկան ոչ թե ոռը կիսաբաց ման եկող, երկու ականջները փիրսինգ արած Ջոնն էր, որի գոյատևման միակ նպատակը բոյֆրենդ ճարելն էր, ոչ էլ 15 տարեկանում ծննդաբերած Ջեննիֆերն էր, ով դասի էր գալիս երեխու հետ, երեխուն հանձնում էր խնամքի սենյակ ու նստում էր դասի, ու բնավ դեմ չէր լինի ցանկացած պատահածի հետ ևս մեկ անգամ անկողին մտնել: Իմ հետաքրքրության առարկան էդ տարիքում թայվանուհի Մերին էր, թեկուզ և էն պատճառով, որ ամբողջ դասարանում միակն մարդն էր, ով գիտեր, թե Armenia-ն ինչ ա ու ինչի հետ ա ուտվում: (անունները հորինած են, բայց բոլոր կերպարները ավելի քան իրական են):

Միգուցե իմ հայ լինելն էր պատճառը, կամ էլ իմ ստացած դաստիարակությունը, բայց իմ մոտ երբեք ոչ Ջոնի հետ համբուրվելու միտք առաջացավ, ոչ էլ Ջեննիֆերի հետ անկողին մտնելու ցանկություն: (Հա, լավ, եթե սեռական հորմոնները շատ ուժեղ գլխիս տային, միգուցե և Ջեննիֆերի հետ անկողին կմտնեի, բայց Ջոնի հետ երբեք չէի համբուրվի :Smile:  Փոխարենը, շա՜տ հաճելի էր Մերիի հետ զրուցելը:

Միգուցե ես եմ բացառություն եմ կազմում ու եթե իմ փոխարեն մեկ ուրիշը լիներ, որ համ Ջոնի հետ կպաչպչվեր, համ էլ Ջեննիֆերի հետ անկողին կմտներ (կամ էլ հակառակը), բայց եթե դեռահասը էն աստիճան ապուշ ա, որ ինչ տեսնի, էդ էլ կրկնօրինակի (ասենք մեկը իրեն մոստից գցի, ինքն էլ գնա հետևից գցվի), ուրեմն ինքը արժանի ա դրան ու ոչ ես, ոչ էլ դու իրավունք չունենք միջամտել  :Smile: 

Հա ու մեկ էլ էդ «ազգային» բառը իմ կարծիքով շատ հաճախ լրիվ անտեղի ա օգտագործվում: Նենց չի էլի, որ ամերիկացիները, եվրոպացիները թքած ունեն իրենց «ազգային» արժեքների վրա ու մենակ մենք՝ հայերս ենք «ազգայինը» պաշտպանում:

----------

Chuk (24.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (24.05.2012), Skeptic (24.05.2012), VisTolog (24.05.2012), Աթեիստ (24.05.2012), Մանուլ (24.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (02.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տիգ, նոր ո՞վ էր ասում՝ եթե գեյ-պառադ լիներ, ինքն էլ դրանց հետ դուրս կգար, մարդ ես՝ պրովոկացիա լիներ, կարող ա բան ման էլ աներ 
> 
> Մեֆ, դուք նոր եք սրա մեջ, ես 2005 թվից կռիվ եմ տալիս: Ո՞ր գրողի ծոցն էիք, որ հրեական քարն էին ջարդում, որ Խաչիկ Ասրյանը թերթի խմբագրություն էր մտնում մարդկանց գլուխ ջարդում, մերոնք պատրուլներ էին դնում այգիներում, ներքին ինֆորմացիա էր հավաքվում ու դեմ ընկնում գեբեշնիկներին:
> 
> Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ ես ուզում եմ, որ դիսկրիմինացիան հաղթահարվի, բայց հաղթահարվի ճիշտ ձևով, ոչ թե ամերիկայի նման՝ մեկին ասես այ սփրթնած, սպիտակ հարուստ բալիկ, վիրավորանք ա, բայց մեկին ասես նեգր՝ ռասիստ ես, զոոնեկրոպեդոֆիլ ու կատվի ձագեր ես խեղդում գետում: Մյուս կողմից էլ, որ էդ մարդկանց մոտ չառաջանա փոքրամասնության կոմպլեքս, որ մի պուճուր բան լինի՝ վեր թռնեն, թե իրանց ռեպրեսիաների են ենթարկում:
> 
> Բայց դե սրանք ծայրահեղությունը կոխել են, քոքել մինչև վերջ, նրանք էլ որոշել են ծայրահեղությանը ծայրահեղություն հակադրել, որովհետև հեշտ է: Հերիք եղավ, բոլ եղավ, թքած հեշտի վրա, եկեք ճիշտ անենք: Որ ոչ խոսքի/խղճի/հավատի ազատությունը տուժի (հոմոֆոբ ես՝ եղի հոմոֆոբ, բայց եղի հոմոֆոբ ինքդ քեզ համար, ուրիշների կյանքի մեջ մի մտի), ոչ դեբիլ ուղեղը լվացած նացիստական լակոտները գնան էշ-էշ նստեն, որովհետև նստելուց հաստատ դրանց ուղեղները բան չի մտնելու, ոչ գեյերը, ոչ էլ գեյերի համար գլուխները տապոռի տակ դնողները:
> 
> Սրանց արգումենտացիային նայի՝ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի պրոպագանդա  իբր կարաս դա պրոպագանդա անես, էլի:
> ...


Ռայ ջան, լավ ես անում որ պայքարում ես, բայց եթե դու էլ ես Խաշիկ Ասրյանի մեթոդներով ու գաղափարական մոլիությամբ պայքարելու, հաշվի որ ինձ, կամ իմ նեցուկը հենց նոր կորցրիր… 

եթե քո տառապանքները քեզ ավելի ագրեսիվ են դարձնում, դա արդարացնել չի լինի… կոպիտ օրինակ ասեմ, բայց մի վիրավորվի… երբ փողոցային շներին հավաքում են մի տեղ ու քննության ենթարկում ագրեսիվության համար, ագրեսիվներին սպանում են, որովհետև մետներն աշխատել, պահել կամ ադապտացնել հնարավոր չի, ինչքան էլ որ մեղավորը տերն ա մեղավոր եղել ու տիրոջը բանտարկել են…

քո անհանդուրժողականությունը ինձ մոտ նույն անհանգստությունն ա առաջացնում ինչ որ ասրյանինն ա… էդքան չէ բայց մոտենում ա… կարա կոմպլեքս դառնա…

----------

Արէա (24.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ախ-ախ-ախ .... սեփականության իրավունքի պաշտպանության պարզ խնդիրը դարձավ գեյ պառադ: Երևանի կենտրոնում շիզոֆռենիկների առկայության պրոբլեմն էլ թողած գեյերի ծագումնաբանությունն ենք ուսումնասիրում:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Tig (24.05.2012), Ձայնալար (24.05.2012), Վիշապ (24.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տիգ ջան, չնայած ժամանակակից գիտությունը քո հետ մենակ առաջին կետով ա համաձայն, բայց սենց մի բան ասեմ...
> 
> Ես 16 տարեկանում, տնից, ընտանիքից, հայ հասարակությունից, հայրենիքից հեռու 1 տարի ԱՄՆ-ում եմ ապրել: Ու էս իմ մոտ հասունացման տարիքի ամենածաղկուն տարիքն էր, սխալ վարք ու բարքեր ձեռք բերելու, ուրիշներին ընդօրինակելու, սեփական աշխարհայացք ձևավորելու պահն էր: Ու իրոք շատ վտանգավոր տարիք էր հատկապես էն պահով, որ գլխիս ծնողներս կանգնած չէին, որ ինձ ճիշտն ու սխալն ասեին, իսկ էն ամերիկացի ընտանիքը, ում հետ ապրում էի, բավականին ազատամիտ էր ու ինձ թույլ էին տալիս անել ցանկացած բան, զբաղվել ցանկացած զբաղմունքով, արտահայտել ցանկացած միտք (բացի անօրինական բաներից): Մի խոսքով էդ մի տարին լրիվ վերվարած կարգավիճակում էի, ինչ սիրտս ուզում էր, անում էի:
> 
> Հա ու էդ մի տարվա մեջ էնքան բաներ տեսա, որ չես էլ պատկերացնում: Մի քանի անգամ Սան Ֆրանցիսկո եմ գնացել, որը հայտնի է որպես գեյերի ու լեզբիների ոչ օֆիցիալ մայրաքաղաք: Էնտեղ թե ձեռ-ձեռ բռնած տղեքի եմ տեսել, թե իրար համբուրող աղջիկների, առաջին զգացմունքս նողկանքն էր, բայց հետո նույն բանը անընդհատ ու ամեն տեղ տեսնելով միակ զգացմունքս դարձավ պարզապես անտարբերությունը: Ու էն դպրոցում, որտեղ որ ապրում էի թե բացահայտ գեյ ու լեզբի աշակերտներ կային, թե մի հատ էլ լեզբի գրականության դասատու: Ու Միսս Թանիայի սեռական կողմնորոշումը բնավ չէր խանգարում, որ ինքը վերամբարձ ու ճոռոմ խոսքերով մեզ ներկայացներ ամերիկյան գրականության մեծերին, մեր մեջ արժեքներ ներդներ, կյանք սովորացներ ու դասերից հետո էլ իր ընկերուհին փիքափով գար հետևից, որ տուն տաներ:
> 
> Ու իսպաներենի դասին իմ հետաքրքրության առարկան ոչ թե ոռը կիսաբաց ման եկող, երկու ականջները փիրսինգ արած Ջոնն էր, որի գոյատևման միակ նպատակը բոյֆրենդ ճարելն էր, ոչ էլ 15 տարեկանում ծննդաբերած Ջեննիֆերն էր, ով դասի էր գալիս երեխու հետ, երեխուն հանձնում էր խնամքի սենյակ ու նստում էր դասի, ու բնավ դեմ չէր լինի ցանկացած պատահածի հետ ևս մեկ անգամ անկողին մտնել: Իմ հետաքրքրության առարկան էդ տարիքում թայվանուհի Մերին էր, թեկուզ և էն պատճառով, որ ամբողջ դասարանում միակն մարդն էր, ով գիտեր, թե Armenia-ն ինչ ա ու ինչի հետ ա ուտվում: (անունները հորինած են, բայց բոլոր կերպարները ավելի քան իրական են):
> 
> Միգուցե իմ հայ լինելն էր պատճառը, կամ էլ իմ ստացած դաստիարակությունը, բայց իմ մոտ երբեք ոչ Ջոնի հետ համբուրվելու միտք առաջացավ, ոչ էլ Ջեննիֆերի հետ անկողին մտնելու ցանկություն: (Հա, լավ, եթե սեռական հորմոնները շատ ուժեղ գլխիս տային, միգուցե և Ջեննիֆերի հետ անկողին կմտնեի, բայց Ջոնի հետ երբեք չէի համբուրվի Փոխարենը, շա՜տ հաճելի էր Մերիի հետ զրուցելը:
> ...


Ռուֆ, անկախ նրանից, թե դու ինչ նպատակով ես էս գրառումը արել, էդ նկարագրածդ իրականության նկaտմամբ տհաճություն առաջացնող և նման երևույթների դեմ պայքարի դրդող գրառում էր: Տենց եք անում էլի, որ հրահրում եք, հետո էլ սկսում եք պաշտպանել  :Jpit:

----------

Shah (24.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, անկախ նրանից, թե դու ինչ նպատակով ես էս գրառումը արել, էդ նկարագրածդ իրականության նկaտմամբ տհաճություն առաջացնող և նման երևույթների դեմ պայքարի դրդող գրառում էր: Տենց եք անում էլի, որ հրահրում եք, հետո էլ սկսում եք պաշտպանել


Շին ջան, տհաճ ա, թե ինչ ա, բայց մի հատ գնա նորմալ, զարգացած ցանկացած երկիր ու լրիվ էս վիճակն ա  :Jpit:  Եթե էս տհաճ ա, ուրեմն պիտի Հայաստանից, արաբական երկրներից ու Իրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չգնաս  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (24.05.2012), Mephistopheles (24.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (24.05.2012), Shah (24.05.2012), Skeptic (24.05.2012), VisTolog (24.05.2012), Աթեիստ (24.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, տհաճ ա, թե ինչ ա, բայց մի հատ գնա նորմալ, զարգացած ցանկացած երկիր ու լրիվ էս վիճակն ա  Եթե էս տհաճ ա, ուրեմն պիտի Հայաստանից, արաբական երկրներից ու Իրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չգնաս


Ճիշտն ասած արաբական երկրներում էլ լիքը իրար ձեռք բռնած ֆռֆռացող տղերք կտենաս, բայց էնտեղ դա լրիվ ուրիշ ենթատեսքտ ունի:Ամեն դեպքում հատկապես ձեր դասարանի բացքամակ Ջոնը ներվայնացրեց: Չէի ուզենա, որ մեր դպրոցներում տենց տեսարաններ լինեն:

----------

Shah (24.05.2012), Արէա (24.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ ջան, լավ ես անում որ պայքարում ես, բայց եթե դու էլ ես Խաշիկ Ասրյանի մեթոդներով ու գաղափարական մոլիությամբ պայքարելու, հաշվի որ ինձ, կամ իմ նեցուկը հենց նոր կորցրիր… 
> 
> եթե քո տառապանքները քեզ ավելի ագրեսիվ են դարձնում, դա արդարացնել չի լինի… կոպիտ օրինակ ասեմ, բայց մի վիրավորվի… երբ փողոցային շներին հավաքում են մի տեղ ու քննության ենթարկում ագրեսիվության համար, ագրեսիվներին սպանում են, որովհետև մետներն աշխատել, պահել կամ ադապտացնել հնարավոր չի, ինչքան էլ որ մեղավորը տերն ա մեղավոր եղել ու տիրոջը բանտարկել են…
> 
> քո անհանդուրժողականությունը ինձ մոտ նույն անհանգստությունն ա առաջացնում ինչ որ ասրյանինն ա… էդքան չէ բայց մոտենում ա… կարա կոմպլեքս դառնա…


Մեֆ, մի հատ կարդա էլի իմ գրածը: Ես մենակ գրում եմ՝ մի թքեք մարդկանց վրա, փաբ մի պայթեցրեք, մի արդարացրեք էդ երևույթներն ու ընդհանրապես, ուրիշների հետանցքից գլուխներդ դուրս քաշեք, որ եթե մեկը մոտենա, քեզ ասի՝ դու ինչի՞ գեյերին չես սիրում, կարելի լինի ասել՝ էս մարդն իրավունք ունի սիրել կամ չսիրել ում ուզի:

Տիգն էլ թող քիչ անասուն ֆեյսբուքյան խմբեր մտնի, միգուցե իմ ագրեսիան էլ կպակասի: Ու երբ մտնում ես խումբ/լայքում ես էջ, որտեղ նույնասեռականների նկատմամբ բռնություն ա քարոզվում, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ են անում, դու էլ դամ ես պահում, մի զարմացի, որ ասոցացվում ես էդ մարդկանց հետ:

Հանրային կարծիքն, ինչքան էլ որ համապատասխանի իմ անձնական կարծիքին, չպետք ա պարտադրվի ամեն անհատի առանձին վերցրած: Բայց երբ մարդկանց մի մասը նավակը թափ ա տալիս մի կողմ, թող հաշվի առնեն, որ նավակը հենց իրենց վրա էլ շուռ է գալու:

----------

VisTolog (24.05.2012), Աթեիստ (24.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ճիշտն ասած արաբական երկրներում էլ լիքը իրար ձեռք բռնած ֆռֆռացող տղերք կտենաս, բայց էնտեղ դա լրիվ ուրիշ ենթատեսքտ ունի:Ամեն դեպքում հատկապես ձեր դասարանի բացքամակ Ջոնը ներվայնացրեց: Չէի ուզենա, որ մեր դպրոցներում տենց տեսարաններ լինեն:


Ստեղի հայ քյառթ տղեքը մեկ մեկ էնպիսի դիրքերով են իրար փաթաթվում, էնպիսի կրքով են իրար համբուրում, որ Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյի ցանկացած գեյ կերազեր տենց կրակոտ բոյֆրենդ ունենալ  :Jpit: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ջոնին, նենց չի որ հետույքը լրիվ բաց էր ման գալիս, բայց շալվարի գոտին ծնկներից մի քիչ վերև կապելով ու ստեղ էնտեղ հարմար դիրքավորվելով ընդամենը մեսիջներ էր ուղարկում իրենով հետաքրքրված տղերքին: Նենց չէր, որ սաղին էր անխտիր կպրչկվում:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (24.05.2012), Skeptic (24.05.2012), VisTolog (24.05.2012), Աթեիստ (24.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (02.05.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ջոնին, նենց չի որ հետույքը լրիվ բաց էր ման գալիս, բայց շալվարի գոտին ծնկներից մի քիչ վերև կապելով ու ստեղ էնտեղ հարմար դիրքավորվելով ընդամենը մեսիջներ էր ուղարկում իրենով հետաքրքրված տղերքին: Նենց չէր, որ սաղին էր անխտիր կպրչկվում:


Հա, դե էլի լավ ա, խոր շունչ քաշեցի :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.05.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ, "ոչխար զանգված"ասելով ո՞ւմ նկատի ունես:


Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր նմանատիպ իրադարձությունները համարում են ինքնաբուխ, այսինքն՝ ոչ կազմակերպված, առանց սցենարիստ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, OK… բացքամակ Ջոնի դեմ չենք պայքարում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր նմանատիպ իրադարձությունները համարում են ինքնաբուխ, այսինքն՝ ոչ կազմակերպված, առանց սցենարիստ։


Ջան, ես համոզված եմ, որ վաղուց արդեն ոչ ոք տենց չի մտածում էս շուխուռի մասին: Ոչ թե ոչխար, այլ դաուն ա պետք լինել տենց մտածելու համար:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, որ դրած քննարկում ենք, դա իրականում տենց վատ չի, Արթ: Լիքը մարդու ավելի լավ ես սկսում ճանաչել...սա էն հայակեղեքիչ թեմաներից ա, որ մարդիկ հիմնականում իրանց մտածածն են ասում: Դա էդքան էլ վատ չի:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժող... ես գեյերի նկատմամբ բան չունեմ։ Ինձ կոլեգաներ գիտեմ, որ եթե շշուկներ չլինեին մտքովս էլ չէր անցնի որ գեյ են։ Իրական գեյերը տենց շատ էլ չեն, երևի շատ շատ 2-3%, ու իրենց լավն էն ա, որ չեն բազմանում։ :LOL:  Բայց կան շատ բարդույթավորներ, որոնք հանուն ինքնահաստատման իրենց տեղաշորը ռեկլամ են անում, պառադ–մառադ են անում, կապիկություններ են անում, վերջում էլ հիսթերիա են սարքում։ Սրանք հեչ պարտադիր չի որ իսկականից գեյ լինեն, բայց խայտառակում են լիքը նորմալ գեյերի :Jpit:  Ու, պրինցիպի նենց չի, որ ժողովուրդի մի հատված ուզում է քիթը խոթել սրանց տեղաշորի մեջ, ժողովդրին ավելի շատ սադրում են։ Իսկ ժողովդրի ժողովրդասեր մի այլ հատված էլ այքան շատ է հանդուրժողականություն սիրում, որ սրանց պատճառով սկսում է ատել էն մյուս` չհանդուրժողներին ու տենց իրար մի այլ կարգի սկսում ենք հանդուրժել :Jpit:  Առաջարկում եմ խաղաղվել... բան չկա, կանցնի։

----------

Kuk (24.05.2012), Mephistopheles (24.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Shah (24.05.2012), Tig (24.05.2012), Արէա (24.05.2012), Ժունդիայի (24.05.2012), Տրիբուն (25.05.2012)

----------


## Kuk

Ազնիվ խոսք, չեմ փորձում քաղաքականացնել, մանավանդ որ քաղաքականությունից խոսալու հավես չունեմ վաղուց արդեն: Բայց հիշեք, թե 4 տարի առաջ ազգը ինչ թեմայով էր մտահոգված. ազգը ինչով էր զբաղված ու ինչի մասին էր խոսում առավոտից իրիկուն: Թե ինչի դա հանգեցրեց, ինչ արդյունք եղավ, ճիշտ ուղղությամբ գնաց, թե չէ, ճիշտ մարդու հետ գնաց, թե չէ, դեպի լավը փոխեց, թե վատը, սրանք լրիվ երկրորդական են, բայց էն թե ինչով էր մտահոգված ազգը, էս առավել քան կարևոր ա: Իսկ հիմա երկու հատ ծառ են փրկում, հետո պարզվում ա՝ թքեմ ձեր ծառերի վրա, իմ աչքը չի շոյում էդ ժեշտերը, արա, ս***** արա, ու արվում ա, մարդիկ ծափ են տալիս, փրկենք գեյերին, թե վառենք գ7երին, ազգը լուրջ դեմքով խոսում ա էս մասին: Լավ էլի, լուրջ՝ լավ էլի: Ս***** արեք սաղին, ձեր մասին մտածեք, որ վախում եք երեխա ունենաք, որտև չեք կարանալու պամպերս առնեք, որտև մարդիկ միլիարդներ են կուտակում ձեր ոռով, իսկ ձեր երեխու ոռը քաքոտ ա մնալու: Ընգել գեյ ենք խաղացնում ու զբաղվում, ափսոսեք ժամանակը, անսպառ չի. մեռնել կա, մի բան թողել կա: Ափսոս ա  :Sad:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Tig (24.05.2012), Ամպ (24.05.2012), Արէա (24.05.2012), Գալաթեա (24.05.2012), Լուսաբեր (24.05.2012), Մանուլ (24.05.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

*Մոդերատորական: Գիշերվա երեքին որ չստիպեք մաքրություն անել՝ չիլնի:*

----------

Skeptic (24.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (24.05.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման նորից բաց է։ Քարոզներ չեմ գրի` դուք էլ դրանք լավ հասկանում եք։ 

Նույն կերպ շարունակելու դեպքում որոշ անդամներ կարգելափակվեն։ Ով կարծում է, որ թեման ղժժալու, «կայֆավատի» համար է և չունի քննարկման նյութ, թող կողքով անցնի առանց հետքեր թողնելու։*

----------

Աթեիստ (24.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ, նոր ո՞վ էր ասում՝ եթե գեյ-պառադ լիներ, ինքն էլ դրանց հետ դուրս կգար, մարդ ես՝ պրովոկացիա լիներ, կարող ա բան ման էլ աներ


Ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ, եթե գեյ շքերթ լինի, ես էլ փողոց դուրս կգամ: Ու եթե նույն բանի համար իրեն ֆաշիստ հռչակողն էլ է դուրս գալիս փողոց ու ակամայից իրար կողքի ենք հայտնվում, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես կիսում եմ իրա գաղափարները: Էդ նմանա նրան, ոնցոր ես ասեի՝ “Վայ Թռչկանի ցույցին գեյեր էլ կան, ես չեմ գնա իրանց կողքին կանգնեմ ու Թռչկանի համար պայքարեմ:”
Ու սենց մի արտահայտություն էիր գրել՝ “կեղտոտ գործը ֆաշիստներին թողնել…”: Չգիտեմ կեղտոտ գործ ասելով ինչ ինկատի ունես, բայց ես իմ անելիքը ոչ մեկի վզին չեմ փաթաթում: Ու եթե ինչոր բանի դեմ բողոքում եմ, բողոքում եմ անձամբ, ոչ թե ինչոր մեկին առաջ եմ բրդում, ես էլ հեռվից նայում:




> Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ ես ուզում եմ, որ դիսկրիմինացիան հաղթահարվի, բայց հաղթահարվի ճիշտ ձևով, ոչ թե ամերիկայի նման՝ մեկին ասես այ սփրթնած, սպիտակ հարուստ բալիկ, վիրավորանք ա, բայց մեկին ասես նեգր՝ ռասիստ ես, զոոնեկրոպեդոֆիլ ու կատվի ձագեր ես խեղդում գետում: Մյուս կողմից էլ, որ էդ մարդկանց մոտ չառաջանա փոքրամասնության կոմպլեքս, որ մի պուճուր բան լինի՝ վեր թռնեն, թե իրանց ռեպրեսիաների են ենթարկում:


Գրառմանդ էս մասին նույնիսկ վարկանիշ կտաի, եթե դու գրած չլինեիր: Զուտ հոգեբանորեն չեմ կարող:




> Տիգն էլ թող քիչ անասուն ֆեյսբուքյան խմբեր մտնի, միգուցե իմ ագրեսիան էլ կպակասի: Ու երբ մտնում ես խումբ/լայքում ես էջ, որտեղ նույնասեռականների նկատմամբ բռնություն ա քարոզվում, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ են անում, դու էլ դամ ես պահում, մի զարմացի, որ ասոցացվում ես էդ մարդկանց հետ:


Հիմա հասկացա ագրեսիաիդ պատճառը: Ընդունում եմ, տեղին էր: /Հանկարծ չմտածես, թե սա էլ մեծահոգությունից դրդված եմ գրում/
Էջի պահով չմանրանամ, իսկ խմբերի պահով ասեմ: Ինձ ավելացրել էին այդպիսի 2 խմբի մեջ ու եթե դու ուշադիր լինեիր կտեսնեիր, որ ես խմբում տեղադրել եմ այնպիսի նյութեր ու գրառումներ, որոնցում կոչ եմ արել հանցագործության արդարացումը *սխալ* համարել: Թե ինչքանով է իմ փորձերը հաջողվել չեմ կարող ասել, բայց համենայն դեպս փորձել եմ: Էդ խմբերից մեկից ինձ նույնիսկ արգելափակեցին, առանձ որևէ բացատրության:

Քո որդեգրած ոճով երբեք, ոչ մի հարցում չես կարող ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ: /Սա զուտ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է/: *Ու սա էս թեմայում իմ վերջին գրառումն է:* Քանի որ ցանկացած ընդհանուր հայտատարի գալու փորձ քո նմանների քար գցելու արդյունքում ջուրն է գնում: Ի դեպ նույն վիճակն էլ ազգայնական ճամբարում է: Շատերի կողմից ոչ մի արգումենտ չի ընկալվում ու քո նման անհանդուրժողական վերաբերմունք են ցուցաբերում: Նենց որ էս թեմային այլևս չեմ անդրադառնալու:

Հ.գ. վերևի գրառումներում մոռացել եմ նշել, որ ես երբեք և ոչ մեկին երկրորդ սորտի մարդ չեմ համարել ու չեմ էլ համարի:

----------

Chuk (25.05.2012), Արէա (25.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Ի՞նչ հայրենիք էր ուզում տեսնել Մոնթեն. դաս ուլտրա-նացիոնալիստներին*


Նա պայքարում է Մոնթեի գաղափարների դեմ



Կպատկերացնե՞ր Մոնթե Մելքոնյանը, որ գալու է ժամանակ, երբ իր դիմանկարով շոր հագած  երիտասարդը պայքարելու է իր գաղափարների դեմ ու Երևանի փողոցներում գոռալու է «գոմիկներին Բաքու», «մաքուր հայեր», և որ ուլտրա-նացիոնալիստները իրեն դրոշ են դարձնելու ատելության քարոզի ու միասեռկաններին ճնշելու համար:

Մայսի 22-ին բազմազանության երթի վրա հարձակվող լուսնկարի երիտասարդը, ինչպես երևում է կրում է Մոնթեի դիմանկարը: Տեսաֆիլմերում նա ամենակտիվ արգելափակողներից էր Նկարիչների միության մուտքը, ուր գտնվում էին Բազմազանության ցույցի մասնակիցները:

«Խեղճ Մոնթէ, այս ի՜նչ են դարձրել իրեն,- ԱՄՆ-ից նամակով իր վրդովմունքն է հայտնում Մոնթեի կինը` Սեդա Մելքոնյանը,- Հայաստանի լուրերից գիտէի արդէն DIY ակումբի ամօթալի դէպքի մասին: Նաև կարդացել էի քո Blog-ը այդ առնչութեամբ: Սա ի՞նչ խայտառակութիւն է:


Հայերը մարդկանց իրաւունքները յարգելու փոխարէն իրենց տգիտութեամբ մարդկանց դաստիարակելու են դուրս եկել: Ինձ համար ամէնակարևորը այստեղ մարդ արարածի իրաւունքն է: Մարդը պէտք է ազատ լինի իր սեռային նախընտրութիւնը ընտրելու կամ որոշելու:


Սեդան ու Մոնթեն

Իսկ Մոնթէն ոչ թէ միայն հակաֆաշիստ էր և փոքրամասնութիւնների պաշտպան, այլ մարդկային իրաւունքների պաշտպան: Նա երբէք մարդկանց պիտակ չէր կպցնի նրանց սեռային նախընտրութեան հիման վրայ և վատ չէր վերաբերուի նրանց: Նրա յարգած պատմաբաններից մէկը Նշան Սարոյանն էր, ում ես անպայման ուզեցի և յաջողացրեցի ծանօթանալ 1993-ին՝ AIDS-ի պատճառով նրա մահուանից մի քիչ առաջ:

Նշան Սարոյանը Կովկասի և յատկապէս Ատրպէյճանի մասնագէտ էր, որքան յիշում եմ: Ափսոս երիտասարդ մահացաւ: Միասեռական էր և վարակուեց AIDS-ով, երբ դեռ հիւանդութիւնը կարգաւորելու դեղորայք չկար: Ես նրան Պըրքլիում հանդիպեցի 1993-ի աշնան: Շատ շոյուած էի, որ հակառակ տկար լինելուն կարողացաւ գալ՝ սիստեման ձեռքին միացրած: Մի քանի ժամ միասին անցկացրեցինք: Իսկապէս լաւ մարդ էր»:

Մոնթեն հայացքները ձևավորվել են ձախ գաղափարներով և նրա մտերիմ ընկերները հենց ձախ արմատական շրջանակներից էին: Իսկ փոքրամասնության, մասնավորապես սեռական փոքրամասնությունների պաշտպանության գաղափարը առաջին անգամ բարձրացրել են հենց ձախերր և այսօր էլ փոքրամասնությունների և մասնավորապես միասեռականների պաշտպանության առաջամարտիկները ամբողջ աշխարհում ձախ, մարքսիստական հոսանքներն են:

Առողջապահության միջազգային կազմակերպությունը միայն 1990թ. միասեռականությունը հանեց հիվանդությունների ցանկից, մինչդեռ դրանից մոտ 130 տարի առաջ մարքսիստները իրենց պայքարի ակունքներում արդեն այն հիվանդություն չէին համարում և պայքարում էին միասեռկաններին դատապարտող օրենքների դեմ:

Դեռևս 19-րդ դարի վերջին Գերմանիայի Սոցիալ-Դեմոկրատական կուսակցությունը վճռականորեն պայքարում էր հոմոսեքսուալներին հետապնդելու դեմ: Դեռ այն ժամանակ, երբ դատում են իրավաբան Շվեյցերին հոմոսեքսուալության մեղադրանքով ու զրկում փաստաբանական լիցենզիայից, Համագերմանական աշխատավորական միության ղեկավար Լասալը համարձակորեն պաշտպանում է նրան, ու հորդորում մտնել իրենց միության մեջ: 1863 թ. Շվեյցերը մտնում է այդ միություն: Գրող Օսկար Ուայլդին երբ հետապնդում էին հոմոսեքսուալության համար, նրան պաշտպանում է երկրոդ ինտենրացինոլի օրգան «Դի Նոյե Ցայտը»(այդ մասին տես` Պիոտոր Կրասնոպիորովի հոդվածը):

1917թ. Բոլշևիկները Ռուսաստանում իշխանությունը վերցնելուց անմիջապես հետո վերացրին միասեռականությունը արգելող օրենքը, բայց Ստալինը կրկին այն հանցագործությունների մեջ մտցրեց 1934թ.:

Այսօր էլ արևմուտքում լեսբուհիները, գեյերը, տրանսվեստնբերը, բիսեքսուալները  հիմնականում ձախ են, ձախ կուսակցությունների գաղափարախոսության մաս է կազմում փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքները պաշտպանությունը:

60-ականներին արևմտյան ձախ շարժումները կարևոր գաղափարներց էր սեքսուալ ազատությունը,  Ֆրանսիայում 1968թ. հեղափոխական շարժումները, որոնք ղեկավարում էին արմատական ձախերը, ուղղված էին հենց բուրժուական բարոյախոսության դեմ և նրանց առաջնային խնդիրներից մեկը հոմոսեքուալների իրավունքների հարցն էր:


Սեդան այժմ բնակվում է ԱՄՆ-ում

Սեդան գրում է.« Մոնթէն ձախ հայեացքներ ունէր և ինքն իրեն կոչում էր յառաջդիմական, այսինքն՝ Progressive. Հայերից՝ մեծ յարգանք ունէր Միսաք Մանուշեանի, Ստեփան Շահումեանի նկատմամբ: Նա պաշտօնապէս ոչ մի խմբի կամ կուսակցութեան անդամ չի եղել: Բայց նրա յարգած ընկերներն ու մտերիմները հարում են Մարքսիզմին: Նա ինձ պատմում էր ձախակողմեան տարբեր խմբերի մասին, որոնց բանակավայրը ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի բանակավայրին մօտ էր և նրանք շփւում էին և երբեմն համագործակցում: Նրանց մէջ էին մտնում նաև քրտական և թրքական տարբեր յառաջդիմական խմբեր: Նաև ընկերներ ունէր Եւրոպայի տարբեր յառաջդիմական շարժումներում: Սրա մասին կարելի է շատ երկար խօսել: Մոնթէն բացարձակապէս տանել չէր կարողանում ազգայնամոլութիւնը և ատում էր «վրէժ» բառը: Ճիշդն ասած երբ Վրէժ անունով մարդ էինք հանդիպում, միշտ ծիծաղում էինք ասելով, որ «ի՜նչ մեղք է: Խեղճին անունը Վրէժ է»: Յարգանք ունէր լաւ մարտիկի նկատմամբ, նոյնիսկ եթէ այդ մարտիկը ազերի է: Մարտադաշտում յարգում էր խիզախ տղաներին և կատաղում երբ մարտից դուրս վնասում էին «թշնամուն»: Գոնէ մէկ դէպքում պատժել է մի մարդու՝ գերի ընկած անզէն ազերի զինուորին վնասելու համար: Անշուշտ բացատրել էին, որ այդ մարդու եղբօրորդին զոհուել էր և դրա համար էր նա ծեծել վիրաւոր զինուորին ու Մոնթէն պէտք է ներող լինի: Բայց Մոնթէն չէր զիջել և գոռացել էր «պատւալ տարէք այդ մարդուն» ևայլն, ևայլն: Կարճ՝ մարդկային իրաւունքների հարցում Մոնթէն որևէ խտրութիւն չէր դնում:

Նախքան այսօրուան դէպքը, ես արդէն ուզում էի այս հարցին անդրադառնալ յունիսի իմ յօդուածին մէջ: Սրանց էլի պէտք է յիշեցնել, թէ ո՞վ էր Մոնթէն և ի՞նչ տեսակ հայրենիք էր ուզում տեսնել»:

Վահան Իշխանյան

Աղբյուր

----------

Claudia Mori (25.05.2012), Freeman (26.05.2012), Kita (24.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rammstein (24.05.2012), Sagittarius (24.05.2012), Արէա (25.05.2012), Դատարկություն (24.05.2012), Տրիբուն (25.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես երիտասարդները 18-19 տարեկան տաքարյուն երեխեք են: Ումից պետք ա սովորեն նորմալ ադեկվատ վերաբերմունք միասեռականների նկատմամբ?  Իսկ Ծոմակը հասուն կին ա, եթե մի քիչ հաշիվ տար թե ինչ ա խոսում տենց չէր լարի իրա դեմ աքլորացած ջահելներին,  մինչդեռ անգամ անչափահասը, անցումային տարիքում գտնվող դպրոցականը  թույլ չէր տա նման անհավասարակշիռ ձեւով իրեն պահել ու նման անվայել ձեւով արտահայտվել սեփական ազգի հասցեին, եքա մարդ ա, բայց էտ տաքարյուն աքլորացածներից իրան ավել իվատ պահեց,  Մարդկանց զոռով հրահրեց իր դեմ, ոչ միայն իր դեմ այլ միասեռականների դեմ: Հասուն կին ա, օբյեկտ աշխատացնող, օբյեկտատեր, չի հասկանում, որ խոսքը մեծ ուժ ա, դրեց ու լափը թափեց ազգի գլխին, դրանից հետո հարգանք ա պահանջում, էլ չեմ խոսում սպառնալիքներ մասին:

----------

Varzor (29.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես երիտասարդները 18-19 տարեկան տաքարյուն երեխեք են: Ումից պետք ա սովորեն նորմալ ադեկվատ վերաբերմունք միասեռականների նկատմամբ?


Նրանցից, ովքեր հիմա իրանց մեջ հոմոֆոբիա են սերմանում:
Միասեռականների նկատմամբ ադեկվատ վերաբերմունքը սովորացնելու բան չի, Չամիչ ջան, ուղղակի պետք ա հակառակը չսովորացնել ու չքարոզել:
Հավատա, ինձ ոչ մեկ չի քարոզել, որ հոմոֆոբ չլինեմ, իսկ գոյորի հանդեպ ատելություն քարոզողներ (թեկուզ ոչ որպես միտումնավոր քարոզ) եղել են: Ուղղակի ես էդ ամենը հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ ընդունել:




> Իսկ Ծոմակը հասուն կին ա, եթե մի քիչ հաշիվ տար թե ինչ ա խոսում տենց չէր լարի իրա դեմ աքլորացած ջահելներին,  մինչդեռ անգամ անչափահասը, անցումային տարիքում գտնվող դպրոցականը  թույլ չէր տա նման անհավասարակշիռ ձեւով իրեն պահել ու նման անվայել ձեւով արտահայտվել սեփական ազգի հասցեին, եքա մարդ ա, բայց էտ տաքարյուն աքլորացածներից իրան ավել իվատ պահեց,  Մարդկանց զոռով հրահրեց իր դեմ, ոչ միայն իր դեմ այլ միասեռականների դեմ: Հասուն կին ա, օբյեկտ աշխատացնող, օբյեկտատեր, չի հասկանում, որ խոսքը մեծ ուժ ա, դրեց ու լափը թափեց ազգի գլխին, դրանից հետո հարգանք ա պահանջում, էլ չեմ խոսում սպառնալիքներ մասին:


Սկսեմ նրանից, որ անցումային տարիքում գտնվող դպրոցականը դժվար թե փաբ կամ ավելի մեծ սեփականություն ունենա, որ մեկն էլ գա դա պայթացնի, դու էլ տեսնես, թե ինքը իրան ոնց կպահի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ծոմակին. Չամիչ, կներես, բայց աբսուրդ բաներ ես գրել: Այսինքն` մարդը, ում փաբը պայթացրել են պարտավոր ա հաշվի նստել ինչ-որ եսիմինչերի (վատ բառ չասեմ) հետ, որ վերջիններս հանկարծ չգրգռվեն, հունից դուրս չգան ու հոմոֆոբիան չշատանա՞: Իսկ անձամբ դու Ծոմակին հոգեբանական օգնություն ցուցաբերել ե՞ս, որ մի հատ էլ քննադատում ես իրա վարքը նման էքստրիմալ վիճակում:

----------

Kita (25.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Skeptic (25.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ծոմակին. Չամիչ, կներես, բայց աբսուրդ բաներ ես գրել: Այսինքն` մարդը, ում փաբը պայթացրել են պարտավոր ա հաշվի նստել ինչ-որ եսիմինչերի (վատ բառ չասեմ) հետ, որ վերջիններս հանկարծ չգրգռվեն, հունից դուրս չգան ու հոմոֆոբիան չշատանա՞: Իսկ անձամբ դու Ծոմակին հոգեբանական օգնություն ցուցաբերել ե՞ս, որ մի հատ էլ քննադատում ես իրա վարքը նման էքստրիմալ վիճակում:


Rammstein ջան, ցանկացած նորմալ հայ մարդ, ով իհարեկ իրեն հայ ա համարում, ինչքան գիտեմ պիտի որ ունենա ազգային արժանապատվության զգացում, Ծոմակի անվայել ելույթի մեջ կաին հատվածներ, եթե իհարկե դիտել ես, որտեղ նա կպնում ա ոչ միայն կոնկրետ էն անձանց ովքեր վնասել են իր փաբը այլ ամբողջ ազգի արժանապատվությանը: Տվյալ դեպքում, ձեր խոսքերով ասած հանդես ա գալիս, որպես հայաֆոբ, հիշեցնեմ թե ինչ ա ասում ազգի հասցեին 

Ոչինչ մեզնից չենք ներկայացնում
ես կապ չունեմ հայերի հետ
ափսոս, որ այստեղ եմ ապրում
էս ազգին բուժվել ա պետք

Ինքը էսպես ասած պայքարում ա հոմոֆոբների դեմ, փորձում ա ազգին,  չակերտավոր, առաջ տանի, ազատ բարքեր քարոզի բայց իր պահվածքով ներկայանում ա, որպես հայաֆոբ, անձամբ ես խիստ բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվում  ցանկացած ֆոբիզմի, լինի դա հոմոֆոբ թե ցանկացած այլ ֆոբ: Եթե մարդը ծայրահեղական ա ուրեմն թող չսպասի, որ միակ ծայրահեղականն ա, մի ծայրահեղությունը միշտ էլ բախվում ա մեկ այլ ծայրահեղության:

----------

Varzor (29.05.2012), Արէա (25.05.2012), հովարս (25.05.2012), Նետ (25.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Rammstein ջան, ցանկացած նորմալ հայ մարդ, ով իհարեկ իրեն հայ ա համարում, ինչքան գիտեմ պիտի որ ունենա ազգային արժանապատվության զգացում, Ծոմակի անվայել ելույթի մեջ կաին հատվածներ, եթե իհարկե դիտել ես, որտեղ նա կպնում ա ոչ միայն կոնկրետ էն անձանց ովքեր վնասել են իր փաբը այլ ամբողջ ազգի արժանապատվությանը: Տվյալ դեպքում, ձեր խոսքերով ասած հանդես ա գալիս, որպես հայաֆոբ, հիշեցնեմ թե ինչ ա ասում ազգի հասցեին 
> 
> Ոչինչ մեզնից չենք ներկայացնում
> ես կապ չունեմ հայերի հետ
> ափսոս, որ այստեղ եմ ապրում
> էս ազգին բուժվել ա պետք
> 
> Ինքը էսպես ասած պայքարում ա հոմոֆոբների դեմ, փորձում ա ազգին,  չակերտավոր, առաջ տանի, ազատ բարքեր քարոզի բայց իր պահվածքով ներկայանում ա, որպես հայաֆոբ, անձամբ ես խիստ բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվում  ցանկացած ֆոբիզմի, լինի դա հոմոֆոբ թե ցանկացած այլ ֆոբ: Եթե մարդը ծայրահեղական ա ուրեմն թող չսպասի, որ միակ ծայրահեղականն ա, մի ծայրահեղությունը միշտ էլ բախվում ա մեկ այլ ծայրահեղության:


Չամիչ… ով, ինչ էլ որ ասի, տրաքացնել, վառել, սպանել, ծեծել չես կարող… վերջ… էսի ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի վիճարկելու… եթե դու պնդում ես որ էդ ասածն էն աստիճանի ա որ պետք ա տրաքացնել, վառել, սպանել, ծեծել, ապա դիմի ոստիկանություն թող ձերբակալեն եթե էդ խոսքերը հիմք են դրա համար… կարաս քննադատես, պատասխան տաս, հայհոյես ծայրահեղ դեպքում…

----------

Kita (25.05.2012), Skeptic (25.05.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> ով, ինչ էլ որ ասի, տրաքացնել, վառել, սպանել, ծեծել չես կարող… վերջ… էսի ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի վիճարկելու… եթե դու պնդում ես որ էդ ասածն էն աստիճանի ա որ պետք ա տրաքացնել, վառել, սպանել, ծեծել, ապա դիմի ոստիկանություն թող ձերբակալեն եթե էդ խոսքերը հիմք են դրա համար… կարաս քննադատես, պատասխան տաս, հայհոյես ծայրահեղ դեպքում…


Մեֆ ջան գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, ամսվա կտրվածքով տասնյակ տրաքացումներ ու էլ բեթար բաներ են կատարվում,Բայց ոչ մեկը էսքան ոգևորություն չի առաջացնում Ակումբում:Ի՞նչ ա գոմիկները առանձնահատուկ  հարգանք են վայելում ոմանց մոտ: Կամ ինչ իրավունք կարա պահանջի գեյը. հ՞ը: ինքը մի իրավունք ունի՝ ծպտյալ ապրել ու չբարձրաձայնել իր պղձությունը:

----------


## Kita

> Մեֆ ջան գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, ամսվա կտրվածքով տասնյակ տրաքացումներ ու էլ բեթար բաներ են կատարվում,Բայց ոչ մեկը էսքան ոգևորություն չի առաջացնում Ակումբում:Ի՞նչ ա գոմիկները առանձնահատուկ  հարգանք են վայելում ոմանց մոտ: Կամ ինչ իրավունք կարա պահանջի գեյը. հ՞ը: ինքը մի իրավունք ունի՝ ծպտյալ ապրել ու չբարձրաձայնել իր պղձությունը:


Միասեռական էլ է առաջնահերթ մարդ ու օգտվում է բոլոր այն իրավունքերից, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրս կարող ենք ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ օգտվել: 
Ու ինչպես ցանկացաԾ մարդ, այնպես էլ իրանք պահանջելու իրավունք ունեն: 
Բացի դրանից ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի բարձրաձայնել, թող չպայթացնեին, ոչինչ էլ չէր քննարկվի, չէր խորանա: Ծոմակն էր մինչ էտ պրոպագանդա անու՞մ, թե որևէ այլ մարդ իր ակումբից: Մարդիկ իրանց համար ապրում էին, ոչ մեկին ոչ կպնում, ոչ բան պարտադրում, ոչ պրոպագանդում, ոչ էլ որոշակի առաջարկներ անում:

----------

VisTolog (25.05.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

*Չամիչ* ջան, արի գործողություններն ու էմոցիաները իրարից տարանջատենք: Ինձ էլ ա լինում, որ մի բանի վրա կատաղում եմ (ասենք` որ իմանում եմ, որ հերթական անգամ բանակում ծեծելով զինվոր են սպանել) ու ասում եմ, որ պետք ա էս ժողովուրդը վերանա, պետք ա սաղին վառել… բայց դրանք ընդամենը էմոցիաներ են, դրանից ես ո՛չ պակաս հայրենասեր դառա, ո՛չ էլ հայատյաց:

----------

erexa (16.10.2012), Mephistopheles (25.05.2012), Skeptic (25.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Միասեռական էլ է առաջնահերթ մարդ ու օգտվում է բոլոր այն իրավունքերից, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրս կարող ենք ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ օգտվել: 
> Ու ինչպես ցանկացաԾ մարդ, այնպես էլ *իրանք պահանջելու իրավունք ունեն*:


Հա բայց ի՞նչ պահանջեն,ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում:Որ եկեղեցով պսակադրվեն թէ՞ ինչ:
Բա  մանկապիղձը ի՞նչ իրավունքներ ունի: :Bad:

----------


## Kita

> Հա բայց ի՞նչ պահանջեն,ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում:Որ եկեղեցով պսակադրվեն թէ՞ ինչ:
> Բա  մանկապիղձը ի՞նչ իրավունքներ ունի:


 Բայց ո՞վ է նման բան պահանջել:
 Մարդիկ ընդամենը պահանջում են օրենքով պատասխանատվության ենթարկել իրենց սեփականությանը վնաս հասցրած մարդկանց ու դադարեցնել հետապնդումները իրենց փաբի հետ կապված հարցերում: 
 Լսի մանկապիղծը ու իր սեփական ԱՆՁՆԱԿԱՆ կյանքով ապրող մարդը ի՞նչ կապ ունի իրար հետ: Մանկապղծությունն օրենքով քրեորեն պատժելի փաստ է, ի տարբերություն միասեռականության: ԸՆդհանրապես էս քննարկման դեպքում  միասեռականությունը հենց հակառակորդ կողմն է խորացրել, ոչ թե ծոմակենք: 
 Էլի եմ ասում իրանցից ոչ մի պրոպագանդա երբեք չի գնացել միսեռականության հետ կապված, և նույնիսկ փաբը պայթացնելուց հետո, հանրությունը փոխանակ հիմնվեր պայթյունի փաստի վրա, խորացավ միասեռականության մեջ՝ շատ լավ պրոպագանդելով էտ ամենը և շատ հանգիստ շրջանցելով օրենքի խաղտումը:

----------

Claudia Mori (25.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Իսկ դուք կցանկանա՞ք որ ձեր երեխաները միասեռական լինեն,...  չէ-որ մի փոքրիկ թթխմորը ամբողջ մի զանգված է խմորում, երեխան առաջին հերթին շրջապատից է օրինակ վերցնում: Ամեն մեկը իր ձևով է դրա դեմ պայքարում, ճիշտ է թե սխալ, ինքն է որոշում, դեմոկրատիա է ով ինչ ուզում անում է և ով ոնց ուզում անում է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ դուք կցանկանա՞ք որ ձեր երեխաները միասեռական լինեն,...  չէ-որ մի փոքրիկ թթխմորը ամբողջ մի զանգված է խմորում, երեխան առաջին հերթին շրջապատից է օրինակ վերցնում: Ամեն մեկը իր ձևով է դրա դեմ պայքարում, ճիշտ է թե սխալ, ինքն է որոշում, դեմոկրատիա է ով ինչ ուզում անում է և ով ոնց ուզում անում է


հոմոսեքսուալիզմը կենսաբանական խնդիր ա հովարս ջան, դա ընտրություն չի… պոռնկությունը ընտրություն ա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը ոչ… մարդիկ ծնվում են այդպիսի… եթե լիներ ընտրություն, ապա չէին թաքցնի… գեյին չես կարող մեղադրել…

եթե կարծում ես որ դրա դեմ պետք է պայքարել ապա խոսում ենք հանցագործության մասին որի համար պետք ա սահմանվի քրեական հոդված… այսինքն դու մարդուն կարող ես ձերբակալել որովհետև նա գեյ ա… պիտի սահմանես թե որն ա իրա հանցագործությունը և ով ա դրանից տուժողը…

----------

Artgeo (25.05.2012), Kita (25.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Sagittarius (25.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա բայց ի՞նչ պահանջեն,ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում:Որ եկեղեցով պսակադրվեն թէ՞ ինչ:
> Բա  մանկապիղձը ի՞նչ իրավունքներ ունի:


Նետ ջան, կզարմանաս, բայց հոմոսեքսուալների մեջ շատ-շատ են աստվածավախ հավատացյալներն ու պահպանողականները… հավատա…

մանկապղծությունը լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա Նետ ջան… մանկապիզծը պարտադիր գեյը չի… շատ-շատ էն էն դեպքերը երբ մանուկ աղջիկներին են բռնաբարում ուսուցիչները, ազգականները, երբեմն ծնողները… շատ շատ են… ու ասեմ իմ քույրը քիչ էր մնում դրա զոհերից մեկը լիներ դպրոցում… հեչ էլ գեյ չէր… հլա մի բան էլ ավել… 

թիրախը մեծ մասամբ լինում են աղջիկները, բայց տղաներ էլ են լինում… 

էս երևույթները գեյի հետ կապ չունեն… սրանք առկա են ցանկացած սեքսուալ կողմնորոշման մեջ…

----------


## Skeptic

Էսօր պատահաբար աչքովս ընկավ.

*Խոշոր հոգեբույժը ներողություն է խնդրում գեյերի «բուժմանն» աջակցելու համար* (The New York Times)

*Էստեղ* էլ ռուսերեն թարգմանությունն ա The Guardian-ից:

----------


## Վիշապ

> հոմոսեքսուալիզմը կենսաբանական խնդիր ա հովարս ջան, դա ընտրություն չի… պոռնկությունը ընտրություն ա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը ոչ… մարդիկ ծնվում են այդպիսի… եթե լիներ ընտրություն, ապա չէին թաքցնի… գեյին չես կարող մեղադրել…
> 
> եթե կարծում ես որ դրա դեմ պետք է պայքարել ապա խոսում ենք հանցագործության մասին որի համար պետք ա սահմանվի քրեական հոդված… այսինքն դու մարդուն կարող ես ձերբակալել որովհետև նա գեյ ա… պիտի սահմանես թե որն ա իրա հանցագործությունը և ով ա դրանից տուժողը…


Մեֆ, հա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հնարավոր է, որ կենսաբանական խնդիր է, ու ենթադրենք հոմոսեքսուալները ի ծնե են այդպիսին, ուստի պաշտպանության կարիք ունեն բոլոր քյարթ ու կիսագրագետ հետերոսեքսուալներից։ Բայց ինչպես փորձում էր բացատրել *Տիգը*, հոմոսեքսուալ ատրիբուտի տակ *հաճախ* թաքնվում են այնպիսինները, որ խեղված մտածելակերպ ունեն, և կամ անբարոյական անզուսպ ցանկություններ ունեն, և կամ տառապում են ինչ–որ այլ սեռական պաթալոգիայով, ասենք գերսեռականությամբ (ամեն պատահած *բան* շինելու ցանկությամբ) և կամ պարզապես այդպես են պատկերացնում ինքնահաստատվելը և կամ այլ հոգեբանական կամ հոգեկան խնդիր ունեն։ Արդյունքում նախ ստացվում է, որ հոմոսեքսուալները ինչ–որ շատացել են, ասենք 2-3 տոկոսի փոխարեն 10-20 տոկոս են թվում։ Եվ երկրորդ` առաջադեմ ու դեմոկրատական հայացքներ ունեցող քաղաքացիների բուռն պաշտպանության ներքո այս մարդիկ ներկայանում են որպես առողջ, լիարժեք, ամեն ձևի իրավունքներ ունեցող մեղսունակ մարդիկ, ինչը նախ բերում է թյուրըմբռնումների, մասսայական խաբեության, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ իրականում *խրախուսվում է* պաթալոգիան ինչպես նաև պաթալոգիայի տակ ինչ–որ կեղտեր թաքցնելը։ Արդյունքում մենք իրականում վնաս ենք կրում, թուլանում է մեր իրականության օբյեկտիվ ընկալման գործակիցը, իսկ այն մարդիկ, որ թերևս գուցե բուժման կարիք ունեին, շարունակում են իրենց խեղված կյանքը, որովհետև այն արդեն նորմալ է ընկալվում։ Ուստի այս պարագայում չեզոք դիրք գրավելն ու ուշադրությունը միայն ոստիկանության վրա կենտրոնացնելը կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլիներ, որովհետև այսպիսի դեպքերում պիտի ռազբիատ լինեն պրոֆեսիոնալները եթե այդպիսիք կան։)) 
Թե չէ սա դեմոկրատիա չի, շովու յա ախպեր։  :Dntknw:

----------

Արէա (26.05.2012), Չամիչ (25.05.2012)

----------


## impression

> Իսկ դուք կցանկանա՞ք որ ձեր երեխաները միասեռական լինեն,...  չէ-որ մի փոքրիկ թթխմորը ամբողջ մի զանգված է խմորում, երեխան առաջին հերթին շրջապատից է օրինակ վերցնում: Ամեն մեկը իր ձևով է դրա դեմ պայքարում, ճիշտ է թե սխալ, ինքն է որոշում, դեմոկրատիա է ով ինչ ուզում անում է և ով ոնց ուզում անում է


էս ինչ ասելու բան էր
ցանկացած մարդ մենակ մի բան կարա ուզի իր էրեխու համար՝ որ նա երջանիկ լինի
եթե չես կարող նպաստել նրա երջանկությանը, պարտավոր ես գոնե չխանգարել, որտև էդ էրեխեն կրակը չի ընկել, որ դու իրան ծնել ես
նա ունի իր կյանքը, որը մենակ իրանն ա

----------

Kita (25.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Skeptic (25.05.2012), VisTolog (25.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> հոմոսեքսուալիզմը կենսաբանական խնդիր ա հովարս ջան, դա ընտրություն չի… պոռնկությունը ընտրություն ա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը ոչ… մարդիկ ծնվում են այդպիսի… եթե լիներ ընտրություն, ապա չէին թաքցնի… գեյին չես կարող մեղադրել…
> 
> եթե կարծում ես որ դրա դեմ պետք է պայքարել ապա խոսում ենք հանցագործության մասին որի համար պետք ա սահմանվի քրեական հոդված… այսինքն դու մարդուն կարող ես ձերբակալել որովհետև նա գեյ ա… պիտի սահմանես թե որն ա իրա հանցագործությունը և ով ա դրանից տուժողը…


Մեֆ ջան, այդպիսին ծնվածների քանակը շատ քիչ է, կարող է  10% էլ չլինի, հիմնականում այլասերության հետևանքով է են դառնում, ոմանց էլ դարձնում են, մի հավատացեք այդ հիմարությանը թե այդպես են ծնվել, հիշիր, եթե վաղը դու դարձար փոքրամասնություն , նրանք քեզ հետ այդպես հանդուրժող չեն լինի, ասածս ոչ թե ֆոբիայի հետևանք է, այլ պատմական ապացույց, շատ չխորխնամ ... :Smile: 




> ...
> եթե չես կարող նպաստել նրա երջանկությանը, պարտավոր ես գոնե չխանգարել,...


Չխանգարել ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում



> էս ինչ ասելու բան էր


 ես ուղղակի հարց տվեցի, բայց պատասխան չստացա, իսկ այլաբանությունները չեն հետաքրքրում

----------


## impression

այլաբանությու՞նն ինչ կապ ուներ :O
չխանգարելով նկատի ունեմ չխանգարել, առանց որևէ այլաբանության

----------


## Rhayader

Ցանկանալու բան այդտեղ չկա, ոչ էլ չցանկանալու: Իմ երեխան լինելու է, ով լինելու է, ու չասեմ, թե ինչս կուտի այն մարդն, ով փորձի երեխայիս օրիենտացիայի համար հալածել: Եթե ես երեխա ունենամ, որը նույնասեռական լինի, հաստատ իմ սերը նրա նկատմամբ չի պակասի, ոչ էլ կսկսեմ գոնե մի կաթիլ ամաչել նրա օրիենտացիայի համար:

----------

keyboard (25.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), VisTolog (25.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> *Ի՞նչ հայրենիք էր ուզում տեսնել Մոնթեն. դաս ուլտրա-նացիոնալիստներին*
> 
> 
> Նա պայքարում է Մոնթեի գաղափարների դեմ
> 
> 
> 
> Կպատկերացնե՞ր Մոնթե Մելքոնյանը, որ գալու է ժամանակ, երբ իր դիմանկարով շոր հագած  երիտասարդը պայքարելու է իր գաղափարների դեմ ու Երևանի փողոցներում գոռալու է «գոմիկներին Բաքու», «մաքուր հայեր», և որ ուլտրա-նացիոնալիստները իրեն դրոշ են դարձնելու ատելության քարոզի ու միասեռկաններին ճնշելու համար:
> 
> ...


Ի~նչ լավն էր, հիմա էլ <<ազգասերներով>> կսկսեն բողոքել այս կնոջ դեմ, որովհետեւ իրական հայրենասերի կարծիքը հարցնող չկա, իսկ ով էլ իրան հայրենասեր է կոչում ուղղակի ուրիշի դափնիներն է ուզում վայելել՝ լինի, դա Նժդեհը, Մոնթեն, Ազգալդյանը, Գորգիսյանը...թե այլ մեծ

----------

keyboard (25.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (25.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ… ով, ինչ էլ որ ասի, տրաքացնել, վառել, սպանել, ծեծել չես կարող… վերջ… էսի ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի վիճարկելու… եթե դու պնդում ես որ էդ ասածն էն աստիճանի ա որ պետք ա տրաքացնել, վառել, սպանել, ծեծել, ապա դիմի ոստիկանություն թող ձերբակալեն եթե էդ խոսքերը հիմք են դրա համար… կարաս քննադատես, պատասխան տաս, հայհոյես ծայրահեղ դեպքում…


Mephistopheles.... խոսքը դրա մասին չի, չգիտեմ դու ինձ իսկապես չհասկացար թե փորձեցիր ուշադրությունը շեղել բուն ասելիքից? խոսքը էն բանի մասին ա, որ մարդիկ դատապարտում են հոմոֆոբիան, բայց չեն նկատում, կամ էլ չնկատելու են տալիս մեկ այլ ֆոբիա - հայաֆոբիան: Ինձ թվում ա պայքարը պետք ա լինի ցանկացած տեսակի ծայրահեղական դրսեւորման դեմ: Հակառակ դեպքում դա կլինի ոչ թե գաղափարական սկզբունքային պայքար, այլ կդիտվի որպես այս կամ այն երեւույթի նկատմամբ ունեցած անձնական անհանդուրժողականության դրսեւորում:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մեֆ, հա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հնարավոր է, որ կենսաբանական խնդիր է, ու ենթադրենք հոմոսեքսուալները ի ծնե են այդպիսին, ուստի պաշտպանության կարիք ունեն բոլոր քյարթ ու կիսագրագետ հետերոսեքսուալներից։ *Բայց ինչպես փորձում էր բացատրել Տիգը, հոմոսեքսուալ ատրիբուտի տակ հաճախ թաքնվում են այնպիսինները, որ խեղված մտածելակերպ ունեն, և կամ անբարոյական անզուսպ ցանկություններ ունեն, և կամ տառապում են ինչ–որ այլ սեռական պաթալոգիայով, ասենք գերսեռականությամբ* (ամեն պատահած *բան* շինելու ցանկությամբ) և կամ պարզապես այդպես են պատկերացնում ինքնահաստատվելը և կամ այլ հոգեբանական կամ հոգեկան խնդիր ունեն։ Արդյունքում նախ ստացվում է, որ հոմոսեքսուալները ինչ–որ շատացել են, ասենք 2-3 տոկոսի փոխարեն 10-20 տոկոս են թվում։ Եվ երկրորդ` առաջադեմ ու դեմոկրատական հայացքներ ունեցող քաղաքացիների բուռն պաշտպանության ներքո այս մարդիկ ներկայանում են որպես առողջ, լիարժեք, ամեն ձևի իրավունքներ ունեցող մեղսունակ մարդիկ, ինչը նախ բերում է թյուրըմբռնումների, մասսայական խաբեության, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ իրականում *խրախուսվում է* պաթալոգիան ինչպես նաև պաթալոգիայի տակ ինչ–որ կեղտեր թաքցնելը։ Արդյունքում մենք իրականում վնաս ենք կրում, թուլանում է մեր իրականության օբյեկտիվ ընկալման գործակիցը, իսկ այն մարդիկ, որ թերևս գուցե բուժման կարիք ունեին, շարունակում են իրենց խեղված կյանքը, որովհետև այն արդեն նորմալ է ընկալվում։ Ուստի այս պարագայում չեզոք դիրք գրավելն ու ուշադրությունը միայն ոստիկանության վրա կենտրոնացնելը կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլիներ, որովհետև այսպիսի դեպքերում պիտի ռազբիատ լինեն պրոֆեսիոնալները եթե այդպիսիք կան։)) 
> Թե չէ սա դեմոկրատիա չի, շովու յա ախպեր։


Ուզում եմ հատուկ շնորհակալություն հայտնել այս գրառմանը, ավելի հստակ ու ավելի մատչելի հնարավոր չէր շարադրել: Լիովին համամիտ եմ,  *նորմալ*, *հասուն* մարդկանց պայքարը միասեռականների դեմ չի, այլ այն երեւույթների դեմ, որոնք, իսկապես, օգտվելով հասարակության հանդուրժողականությունից կարող են թաքնվել միասեռականություն կոչվածի տակ: Իսկ աքլորացած երեխեքի պայքարը, ցավոք հենց միասեռականների դեմ ա, քանի որ միասեռականություն կոչված երեւույթին մինչ օրս չի տրված սպառիչ բնորոշում: Հասարակության մեջ գոյություն չունի երեւույթի նկատմամբ հստակ դիրքորոշում, իսկ ջահել տղաներն  էլ որպես կանոն այս կամ այն երեւույթի նկատմամբ կարծիք կազմելիս հենվում են իրենց համար հեղինակություն հանդիսացող անձանց կարծիքի վրա: Բացի դրանից էն ինչ տեղի է ունենում եվրոպայում ու ԱՄՆ-ում իսկապես վախեցնում ա, բոլորս էլ շատ լավ տեսնում ենք թե ոնց ա ամեն տեսակ այլանդակություն  քողարկվում ու մատուցվում, որպես համասեռականություն:

----------

հովարս (26.05.2012)

----------


## Elmo

Ես լինեի էս երկրի դիկտատորը, օրեկան 2 անգամ 15 հոգու կուղարկեի «բազմազանության» շքերթի: Թեթևի մեջ էլ կասեի շուխուր արեք թե գեյ պառադ ա: Կայֆ. սաղ ազգը դրանով  կզբաղվեր, ինձ կմոռանաին, ես էլ հանգիստ թալանը կշարունակեի:
Խոցիք էլի գեյ պառադով: Մանավանդ որ ոչ գեյ պառադն ա գեյ պառադ եղել, ոչ էլ անտի գեյ պառադում սաղ նատուռալ էին: Հավանականությունը որ անտիպառադում գեյեր կաին ավելի բարձր ա, քան բուն «բամազանության» կամ ոնց որ ոմանք են սիրում ասել գեյ պառադում:

----------

Chuk (26.05.2012), keyboard (25.05.2012), Kita (25.05.2012), Rhayader (26.05.2012), VisTolog (25.05.2012), Արէա (26.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հնարավոր է, որ կենսաբանական խնդիր է, ու ենթադրենք հոմոսեքսուալները ի ծնե են այդպիսին, ուստի պաշտպանության կարիք ունեն բոլոր քյարթ ու կիսագրագետ հետերոսեքսուալներից։ Բայց ինչպես փորձում էր բացատրել *Տիգը*, հոմոսեքսուալ ատրիբուտի տակ *հաճախ* *թաքնվում են այնպիսինները, որ խեղված մտածելակերպ ունեն, և կամ անբարոյական անզուսպ ցանկություններ ունեն*, և կամ տառապում են ինչ–որ այլ սեռական պաթալոգիայով, ասենք գերսեռականությամբ (ամեն պատահած *բան* շինելու ցանկությամբ) և կամ պարզապես այդպես են պատկերացնում ինքնահաստատվելը և կամ այլ հոգեբանական կամ հոգեկան խնդիր ունեն։ Արդյունքում նախ ստացվում է, որ հոմոսեքսուալները ինչ–որ շատացել են, ասենք 2-3 տոկոսի փոխարեն 10-20 տոկոս են թվում։ Եվ երկրորդ` առաջադեմ ու դեմոկրատական հայացքներ ունեցող քաղաքացիների բուռն պաշտպանության ներքո այս մարդիկ ներկայանում են որպես առողջ, լիարժեք, ամեն ձևի իրավունքներ ունեցող մեղսունակ մարդիկ, ինչը նախ բերում է թյուրըմբռնումների, մասսայական խաբեության, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ իրականում *խրախուսվում է* պաթալոգիան ինչպես նաև պաթալոգիայի տակ ինչ–որ կեղտեր թաքցնելը։ Արդյունքում մենք իրականում վնաս ենք կրում, թուլանում է մեր իրականության օբյեկտիվ ընկալման գործակիցը, իսկ այն մարդիկ, որ թերևս գուցե բուժման կարիք ունեին, շարունակում են իրենց խեղված կյանքը, որովհետև այն արդեն նորմալ է ընկալվում։ Ուստի այս պարագայում չեզոք դիրք գրավելն ու ուշադրությունը միայն ոստիկանության վրա կենտրոնացնելը կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլիներ, որովհետև այսպիսի դեպքերում պիտի ռազբիատ լինեն պրոֆեսիոնալները եթե այդպիսիք կան։)) 
> Թե չէ սա դեմոկրատիա չի, շովու յա ախպեր։


Վիշ, անբարոյականությունը պեդոֆիլիան կամ այլ սեռական խեղումները սովորաբար ոչ թե հոմոսեքսուալիզմի տակ են թաքնվում այլ հետերոսեքսուալիզմի տակ… էն ինչ որ իրանք անում են դա քրեորեն պատժելի արարք ա ու քանի որ իրանք կրիմինալ մտածողություն ունեն ապա հիմնականում աշխատում են "սովորական ընտահիքի մարդու" քողի տակ թաքնվել՝ կին, երեխա, ընտանիք… դրանից լավ քողարկելու ձև չկա… բայց թեկուզ իրանք փորձեն թաքնվել գեյերի հետևում (wow), այնուամենայնիվ դա դեռ առիթ չի որ գեյերին զրկեն սովորական մարդու իրավունքներից… էն ինչ որ անում են անբարոյականները նեկռոֆիլներ, պեդոֆիլներ, զոոֆիլներ և այլն ոչ մի ձևով ավելի ապահով գեյի անվան տակ ավելի հուսալի չի թաքնվում քան հետերոսեքսուալի անվան տակ… որ կուզես իմանաս հետերոսեքսուալի հետևում թաքնվելն ավելի հեշտ ա՝ կարաս "ապացույցներ" բերես… համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում գեյ լինելն ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն ա իրա վրա գրավում ու մարդուն ավելի ուշադիր են զննում քան սովորական մարդուն ու ստեղ գեյի քողի տակ թաքնվելը ամենաանհարմար ու անխելք բանն ա…

օրինակի համար ասեմ որ ստեղ՝ ամերիկա մահմեդական չալմայով մեկին որ տեսնում են աերոպորտում, տակները լցնում են (ամեն մարդ չէ)… ապուշները չեն հասկանում որ ոչ մի տեռորիստ չալմով չի գա անվտանգությունն անցնի բոմբոը ջանդակին կապած… ամերիկայում իրականացված բոլոր տեռորները եղել են անձանց կողմից որոնք ոչնչով միջին ամերիկացուց չեն տարբերվում, ոչ էլ ապրելակերպով… 

ապեր, չես կարա մի ամբողջ խմբի արգիլել ու իրավունքից զրկել ինչ ա թե մի ինչ որ կրիմինալ կարող ա թաքնվի դրանց մեջ… դա Ձեռժինսկու պրինցիպն էր՝ եթե կասկածում ես որ 10-ից մեկը հանցագործ ա կամ դավաճան՝ տասին էլ գնդակահարում ես…

 Կենսաբանականի հաշվով էլ ասեմ Վիշ ջան, եթե կենսաբանական չի, դա նշանակում ա, որ կամ հիվանդություն ա, այն էլ վարակիչ, կամ էլ բոլոր մարդիկ ունեն հոմոսեքսուալ հակումներ, այսինքն հաճույք են ստանում հոմոսեքսուալիզմից, բայց քանի որ շատ "բարոյական" են չեն անում տենց բաներ… ըստ ձեզ Հայաստանի հոմոսեքսուալ ազգաբնակչությունը հնարավոր ա ավելացնել և ոչ ծնունդների հաշվին, այլ զուտ հնարավորություն տալով մարդուն որ "ինքնադրսևորվի"… ճիշտ ա՞

----------

Rhayader (26.05.2012), Skeptic (25.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, այդպիսին ծնվածների քանակը շատ քիչ է, կարող է  10% էլ չլինի, *հիմնականում այլասերության հետևանքով է են դառնում*, ոմանց էլ *դարձնում* են, մի հավատացեք այդ հիմարությանը թե այդպես են ծնվել, հիշիր, եթե վաղը դու դարձար փոքրամասնություն , նրանք քեզ հետ այդպես հանդուրժող չեն լինի, ասածս ոչ թե ֆոբիայի հետևանք է, այլ պատմական ապացույց, շատ չխորխնամ ...


հովարս ջան, քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս, ցանկացած մարդու կարելի ա գեյ դարձնել… տենց ա՞… դու ես ասում չէ՞ "ոմանց էլ դարձնում են"… եթե մարդը հակում չունի, գեյ չի ո՞նց ես դարձնելու… ես հստակ կարամ ասեմ 100% եթե մարդուն գեյ են դարձնում ուրեմն էն գլխից գեյ ա եղել… դուք ձեր արգումենտը ավելի եք վատացնում… ձեր ասելով ամեն մարդու կարելի ա գեյ դարձնել… այսինքն բոլորս իսկզբանե գեյ ենք ուղղակի հարմար առիթ չի եղել… իսկ մի մասն էլ շատ ա ուզում, բայց քանի որ անբարոյականություն ա համարվում իրան զսպում ա, դե փորձություն ա էլի… 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա այլասերվածությանը, ապա այն հիմնված ա հաճույքի, կրքերի ու պահանջների բավարարման վրա, թեկուզ թաքնված… նշանակում ա գեյ ա… եթե որևէ մեկը իրան զսպում ա դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ նա դա՛ չի… *եթե մեկը տղամարդ կուզենար, բայց քանի որ բարոյական ա դրա համար կնոջ հետ ա կենակցում, նա գեյ ա*… ինձ կարաս խաբես, ես չեմ իմանա որովհետև ես չեմ հետաքրքրվում մարդկանց անկողնային կյանքով, բայց ինքը հո գիտի՞ ինքն ով ա իրականում… քողարկումից էինք խոսում՝ խնդրեմ… բայց եթե զսպում ես, մի օր դուրս ա գալու…

մի բան էլ ասեմ հովարս ջան… գեյերն ավելի մեծ իրավունքներ չեն ուզում, ճիշտ էնքան ինչքան ամեն մարդու հասնում ա, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս…

----------

Rhayader (26.05.2012), Skeptic (25.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես լինեի էս երկրի դիկտատորը, օրեկան 2 անգամ 15 հոգու կուղարկեի «բազմազանության» շքերթի: Թեթևի մեջ էլ կասեի շուխուր արեք թե գեյ պառադ ա: Կայֆ. սաղ ազգը դրանով  կզբաղվեր, ինձ կմոռանաին, ես էլ հանգիստ թալանը կշարունակեի:
> Խոցիք էլի գեյ պառադով: Մանավանդ որ ոչ գեյ պառադն ա գեյ պառադ եղել, ոչ էլ անտի գեյ պառադում սաղ նատուռալ էին: Հավանականությունը որ անտիպառադում գեյեր կաին ավելի բարձր ա, քան բուն «բամազանության» կամ ոնց որ ոմանք են սիրում ասել գեյ պառադում:


ճիշտ ես ասում էլմօ ջան, բայց մարդիկ որ իմանան էդ ինչ ա, էլ չեն շեղվի… կասեն "է հա գեյ հետո՞"

----------


## Skeptic

Չալարեմ, նախորդ էջում դրածս ռուսերեն հոդվածի թարգմանությունն էլ դնեմ: Վրիպակների համար՝ սորրի.




> Ռոբերտ Սպիտցերը՝ ժամանակակից հոգեբուժության ամենաազդեցիկ դեմքերից մեկը, Ամերիկայի գեյերից ներողություն է խնդրել մարդկանց միասեռականությունից «բուժելու» մեթոդների ուսումնասիրության համար:
> 
> Զեկույցում, որը հրապարակվել է 2001թ., խոսվում էր «վերականգնողական թերապիայի» մասին: Կրոնական ու սոցիալական պահպանողականներին դա նոր առիթ տվեց պնդելու, որ միասեռականները կարող են «նորմալ» դառնալ, միայն ցանկություն է պետք:
> Նույն գիտական ամսագրում՝ Archives of Sexual Behaviour-ում, պրն Սպիտցերը հրապարակել է հերքումը, որում այդ հետազոտություններն անվանել է «խորապես սխալ»: Մասնագետը ներողություն է խնդրում նաև այն գեյերից, ովքեր հավատացել են այդ թերապիային ու անցել են դրա այս կամ այն ձևով:
> 
> Մինչդեռ ռեպարատիվ թերապիան ցայսօր էլ մեծ ժողովրդականություն է վայելում քրիստոնյա-պահպանողական խմբերի մոտ, որոնք այն կիրառում են իրենց «կլինիկաներում» և այլ հաստատություններում: Նման պրակտիկան շատերի կողմից դատապարտվում է իր հակագիտականության համար, որովհետև հաճախ այն հանգում է կոլեկտիվ աղոթքներին:
> 
> Պրն Սպիտցերը հարցում է անցկացրել 200 մարդու շրջանակում այդպիսի «բուժումից» առաջ և հետո: Պատասխանողներից շատերն իբր խոստովանել են, որ իրենց ավեի հետերոսեքսուալ են զգում:
> Ուսումնասիրությունը հսկայական արձագանք ունեցավ, քանի որ հենց նույն գիտնականն էր մեծ դեր խաղացել նրանում, որ 1973թ. Ամերիկյան հոգեբուժական ասոցիացիան դադարել էր միասեռականությունը որակել որպես հոգեկան խանգարում: Այդ քայլը դիտարկվում էր որպես գեյերի՝ իրենց իրավունքների համար պայքարում խոշոր հաղթանակ:
> ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չալարեմ, նախորդ էջում դրածս ռուսերեն հոդվածի թարգմանությունն էլ դնեմ: Վրիպակների համար՝ սորրի.


Միշել Բաքմանի ամուսինը յավնի գեյ ա, բայց գեյերի բուժման քրիստոնեական կենտրոն ունի իհարկե առանց լիցենզիայի… դա բժշկություն չի…

really-i-am-straight.jpg

----------

Rhayader (26.05.2012), Skeptic (25.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Միշել Բաքմանի ամուսինը յավնի գեյ ա, բայց գեյերի բուժման քրիստոնեական կենտրոն ունի իհարկե առանց լիցենզիայի… դա բժշկություն չի…
> 
> really-i-am-straight.jpg


Էդ հոդվածում էլ ա դա ասվում:  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Ի~նչ լավն էր, հիմա էլ <<ազգասերներով>> կսկսեն բողոքել այս կնոջ դեմ, որովհետեւ իրական հայրենասերի կարծիքը հարցնող չկա, իսկ ով էլ իրան հայրենասեր է կոչում ուղղակի ուրիշի դափնիներն է ուզում վայելել՝ լինի, դա Նժդեհը, Մոնթեն, Ազգալդյանը, Գորգիսյանը...թե այլ մեծ


Էս Մոնթեի կնկան էլ առան, տեսա՞ք: Հաստատ լեսբիա, որ սենց բաներա գրում:
 էն ողորմածիկի հոգին գոնե հանգիստ թողեն, արա էս ինչ ժողովուրդն ենք մենք...

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (26.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ, հա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հնարավոր է, որ կենսաբանական խնդիր է, ու ենթադրենք հոմոսեքսուալները ի ծնե են այդպիսին, ուստի պաշտպանության կարիք ունեն բոլոր քյարթ ու կիսագրագետ հետերոսեքսուալներից։ Բայց ինչպես փորձում էր բացատրել *Տիգը*, հոմոսեքսուալ ատրիբուտի տակ *հաճախ* թաքնվում են այնպիսինները, որ խեղված մտածելակերպ ունեն, և կամ անբարոյական անզուսպ ցանկություններ ունեն, և կամ տառապում են ինչ–որ այլ սեռական պաթալոգիայով, ասենք գերսեռականությամբ (ամեն պատահած *բան* շինելու ցանկությամբ) և կամ պարզապես այդպես են պատկերացնում ինքնահաստատվելը և կամ այլ հոգեբանական կամ հոգեկան խնդիր ունեն։ Արդյունքում նախ ստացվում է, որ հոմոսեքսուալները ինչ–որ շատացել են, ասենք 2-3 տոկոսի փոխարեն 10-20 տոկոս են թվում։ Եվ երկրորդ` առաջադեմ ու դեմոկրատական հայացքներ ունեցող քաղաքացիների բուռն պաշտպանության ներքո այս մարդիկ ներկայանում են որպես առողջ, լիարժեք, ամեն ձևի իրավունքներ ունեցող մեղսունակ մարդիկ, ինչը նախ բերում է թյուրըմբռնումների, մասսայական խաբեության, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ իրականում *խրախուսվում է* պաթալոգիան ինչպես նաև պաթալոգիայի տակ ինչ–որ կեղտեր թաքցնելը։ Արդյունքում մենք իրականում վնաս ենք կրում, թուլանում է մեր իրականության օբյեկտիվ ընկալման գործակիցը, իսկ այն մարդիկ, որ թերևս գուցե բուժման կարիք ունեին, շարունակում են իրենց խեղված կյանքը, որովհետև այն արդեն նորմալ է ընկալվում։ Ուստի այս պարագայում չեզոք դիրք գրավելն ու ուշադրությունը միայն ոստիկանության վրա կենտրոնացնելը կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլիներ, որովհետև այսպիսի դեպքերում պիտի ռազբիատ լինեն պրոֆեսիոնալները եթե այդպիսիք կան։)) 
> Թե չէ սա դեմոկրատիա չի, շովու յա ախպեր։


Հոպար, արի հարցին մի քիչ ուրիշ կողմից նայենք: 

Ենթադրենք հոմոսեքսուալ լինելը ահավոր վատ բան ա ու չարիք ա: Ես երևանցի տղա եմ, ու ապրում եմ բավականին ակտիվ սոցիալական ու հասարակական կյանքով: Ու էսքան ժամանակ, ոչ մի անգամ Երևանում չեմ տեսել բացահայտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի պրոպագանդա: Ու համոզված եմ, որ սաղ երևանցիները կհամաձայնվեն, որ տենց խնդիր հաստատ չկա: Ոչ մեկը էսքան ժամական ոչ մեկի վզին իրա գեյ լինելը չի փաթաթել, առավել ևս չի համոզել որ մենք էլ գեյ դառնանք, կամ մեզ զոռով գեյ չի սարքել: Եթե իրանք մեր մեջ կան էլ, ապա կան իրանք իրանց համար, ոչ մեկիս չեն խանգարում, ոչ մեկին վնաս էսքան ժամանակ չեն տվել, Ղարաբաղը թուրքերին չեն ծախել, ընտանիքներ չեն բաժանել, հայրերին խոպան չեն ուղարկել, Արարտի հասցեին թթու խոսք չեն ասել: 

Բայց սրան հակառակ, Երևանում ուզածդ ստոլբի վրա կարաս բախվես ամեն տեսակի հիմար ու ծայրահեղական պորպագանդայի: Ինչ-որ մի հատ աբսուրդ «պատահականությամբ» իշխանական ու դրան մոտ հայացքներ ունեցող լիքը տգետներ կան, որոնք առիթը բաց չեն թողնում տարբեր, ասենք մի քիչ ավելի առաջադեմ մարդկանց տարբեր մեղքերի մեջ մեղադրելու, այդ թվում հոմոսեքսուալության: Դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ասենք արևմտամետ կամ եվրոպականոտ հայացքներ ա ունենում, կամ ասում ա շատ պարզ բաներ, ասենք «ինչքան լավ ա, որ Եվրոպայում ազատություն կա, օրենքները գործում են, իրավուքների պաշտպանություն կա, մարդիկ լավ են ապրում .... բլա բլա բլա ..» հակառակ կողմը մի անգամից անցնում ա սաղին հոմոսեքսուալության մեջ մեղադրելուն. «ուզում եք սաղս գոմիկ դառնանք, էտ եվրոպաներում սաղ գոմիկ են, էտ ա դրանց ազատությունը ...... »: Մարդ բերանը չբացի, Եվրոպայի անունը չտա, ռեսկի գոմիկ են սարքում, կամ լավագույն դեպքում գոմիկասեր: Նկատել ես, որ հենց եվրոպական արժեքներից մեկը խոսում ա, մի անգամից հակադարձում են «չէ, մենք ազգային արժեքները պիտի պահենք, մենք չենք կարա գոմիկ լինենք», ոնց որ խոսքի ֆրանսիացիների ճակատին գրած ա, որ իրանք սաղ պիտի գոմիկ լինեն, կամ օրինականությունն ու մարդու իրրավուքների պաշտպանությունը ենթադրում ա, որ գոմիկները բազմանում են, չգոմիկները գոմիկանում են, ու սաղ երկիրը զբաղված ա մենակ իրանց պաշտպանությամբ: 

Նկատել ես, որ եթե ինչ-որ ջահելներ ասենք ընդհանուր ֆոնից մի քիչ տարբերվում են, ասենք հագ ու կապով, ասենք իրանց ապագայի, կարիերայի, ինքնության, ընտանիքի հետ կապված հայացքներով, ռեսկի էտ ջահելներին գոմիկ են սարքում: Չնայած էտ ջահելները կարող ա հազար անգամ ավելի հետերոսեքսուլ են, քան իրանց գոմիկ սարքողները: Ու կարող ա հազար անգամ ավելի հայրենասեր են, քան եվրոպական հայացնքերի ու գոմիկության մեջ իրանց մեղադրողները: Ու կարող ա ավելի շուտ հայրենիքի համար իրանց կյանքը տան, քան ստոլբեքի վրա «մեկ ազգ» կպցնողները:

Էս սաղ պատմության մեջ մի բանն ա զզվելի, որ մի քանի տգետը սաղիս ուշադրությունը հրավիրեցին իրենց անիմաստ գոյության վրա: Մի քանի իբր ազգայնականը հանկարծ դարձան քննարկման թեմա, իսկ որոշների համար կարող ա հերոս ու обьект для подражания:  

Ես մի բան գիտեմ, Հայաստանի ապագայի համար տգետ ազգայնականը էսօր հազար անգամ ավելի վտանգավոր ա, քան իրա համար փաբերում կամ իրանց տանը տժացող գեյը: Ու ես նաև գիտեմ, որ աշխարհի երեսին լիքը երկիր ա կործանվել նացիզմի ու շովինիզմի պատճառով, բայց ոչ մի ժողովուրդ չգիտեմ, որը կործանված լինի գեյերի թվի ռեսկի աճի պատճառով: Ու ես մեկ էլ գիտեմ, որ եթե Հայաստանից մարդիկ դուրս են գնում, այդ թվում նաև փիս ադաթավոր ազգասերները, հաստատ չեն գնում էն երկրները, որտեղ գեյերին գլխատում են. գնում են էն երկրները, որտեղ գեյերին ոչ մեկը թթու խոսք չի ասում:

----------

Artgeo (26.05.2012), Aurora (29.05.2012), Bujak2012 (27.05.2012), Chuk (26.05.2012), Claudia Mori (27.05.2012), Elmo (26.05.2012), Freeman (26.05.2012), ivy (26.05.2012), keyboard (26.05.2012), Kita (26.05.2012), Mephistopheles (26.05.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rhayader (26.05.2012), Sagittarius (26.05.2012), Skeptic (26.05.2012), VisTolog (27.05.2012), Արէա (26.05.2012), Գալաթեա (26.05.2012), Դատարկություն (26.05.2012), Հայկօ (26.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (02.05.2014), Շինարար (26.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տրիբուն, ինչ ես է խոսում...
Դու չես հասկանում, ստեղ հայապահպանման հարց ա դրած: Ամեն երկրորդ բառդ Եվրոպան ա: Տենց եք անում, որ մարդիկ յարխուշտեն թողած վալս են պարում...կամ տանգո.. մեղա-մեղա:
Ինչ ա նշանակում՝ գեյերը վնաս չեն տալիս մեզ... բա որ իմ երեխեն փաբում գեյ տենա ու գեյանա, դու ե՞ս պատասխան տալու: Դու ե՞ս գլխից խփելու:
Հայեցիությունը դրած ոչնչացնում ես... հայի գենը քրոմոսոմասատկ ես անում... ինչ ա նշանանում՝ մենք հետամնաց ենք: Երբ որ մենք գեյեր ունեինք, հոլանդացիք դեռ կիսվելով էին բաժանվում հողաթափիկ ինֆուզորիայի պես..իսկ դու դրել ասում ես՝ նացիզմը վատ բան ա: Խելքի արի Տրիբուն, ամեհի կործանում ես քարուզում էս սուրբ, անդավաճան, անվաճառ, հավատարիմ, փողի վրա թքած ունեցող, նամուսի համար հետև տվող ազգին... 

Ստոլբի վրի մեկ ազգն ա մեր փրկությունը... Գոռի ու Ասրյանի պես տղեքն են դարակազմիկ: Ինչ ես խոսում դու, ո՞վ ա Հայաստանից գնացել, դա իլյուզիա ա, որ գեյերն են ստեղծել որպես իրենց քարոզի մի մաս:

Ու վափշե, Տրիբուն, Նժդեհը որ իմանար, ի՞նչ կասեր:

----------

Aurora (29.05.2012), Claudia Mori (27.05.2012), keyboard (26.05.2012), Mephistopheles (26.05.2012), murmushka (28.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (26.05.2012), VisTolog (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (26.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն, ինչ ես է խոսում...
> Դու չես հասկանում, ստեղ հայապահպանման հարց ա դրած: Ամեն երկրորդ բառդ Եվրոպան ա: Տենց եք անում, որ մարդիկ յարխուշտեն թողած վալս են պարում...կամ տանգո.. մեղա-մեղա:
> Ինչ ա նշանակում՝ գեյերը վնաս չեն տալիս մեզ... բա որ իմ երեխեն փաբում գեյ տենա ու գեյանա, դու ե՞ս պատասխան տալու: Դու ե՞ս գլխից խփելու:
> Հայեցիությունը դրած ոչնչացնում ես... հայի գենը քրոմոսոմասատկ ես անում... ինչ ա նշանանում՝ մենք հետամնաց ենք: Երբ որ մենք գեյեր ունեինք, հոլանդացիք դեռ կիսվելով էին բաժանվում հողաթափիկ ինֆուզորիայի պես..իսկ դու դրել ասում ես՝ նացիզմը վատ բան ա: Խելքի արի Տրիբուն, ամեհի կործանում ես քարուզում էս սուրբ, անդավաճան, անվաճառ, հավատարիմ, փողի վրա թքած ունեցող, նամուսի համար հետև տվող ազգին... 
> 
> Ստոլբի վրի մեկ ազգն ա մեր փրկությունը... Գոռի ու Ասրյանի պես տղեքն են դարակազմիկ: Ինչ ես խոսում դու, ո՞վ ա Հայաստանից գնացել, դա իլյուզիա ա, որ գեյերն են ստեղծել որպես իրենց քարոզի մի մաս:
> 
> Ու վափշե, Տրիբուն, Նժդեհը որ իմանար, ի՞նչ կասեր:


ուստի ոռից գեյերը կծել են

----------


## հովարս

> հովարս ջան, քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս, ցանկացած մարդու կարելի ա գեյ դարձնել… տենց ա՞… դու ես ասում չէ՞ "ոմանց էլ դարձնում են"… եթե մարդը հակում չունի, գեյ չի ո՞նց ես դարձնելու… ես հստակ կարամ ասեմ 100% եթե մարդուն գեյ են դարձնում ուրեմն էն գլխից գեյ ա եղել… դուք ձեր արգումենտը ավելի եք վատացնում… ձեր ասելով ամեն մարդու կարելի ա գեյ դարձնել… այսինքն բոլորս իսկզբանե գեյ ենք ուղղակի հարմար առիթ չի եղել… իսկ մի մասն էլ շատ ա ուզում, բայց քանի որ անբարոյականություն ա համարվում իրան զսպում ա, դե փորձություն ա էլի…


Ճիշտ չես տրամաբանում, շատերին մանուկ հասակից են դարձնում(չբացատրեմ ոնց), ոմանց էլ բանտերում են դարձնում(էլի չբացատրեմ ոնց), 




> մի բան էլ ասեմ հովարս ջան… գեյերն ավելի մեծ իրավունքներ չեն ուզում,


Եղավ Մեֆ ջան, մի քիչ էլ սպասենք( մի 10 տարի), ամեն բան կերևա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտ չես տրամաբանում, շատերին մանուկ հասակից են դարձնում(չբացատրեմ ոնց), ոմանց էլ բանտերում են դարձնում(էլի չբացատրեմ ոնց),


բացատրել պետք չի, եթե հակում չունեցար չես դառնա… երևի աշխարհում կաթոլիկներից ավելի շատ տղա երեխա բռնաբարած չկա, իրանց մոտ դա սիստեմատիկ, շարունակական ու խրոնիկ բնույթ ա կրել, բայց էսօր դրանց մեծամասնությունը ընտանիքի տեր ա… էդ երեխեքին բռնաբարել են ու բռնաբարված մարդը հետագայում կոմպլեքսավորված ա լինում ու հենց էդ տեսակի սեքսի նկատմամբ հակակրանքն ա մեծ լինում… 

բանտերում ոչ ոքի գեյ չեն դարձնում… իրանց բռնաբարում են (հավատա ստեղ դրա մասին ավելի շատ են խոսում քան հունաստանում)… մարդուն երբ բռնաբարում են, մարդը դրանից հոգեկան ստրես ա ապրում ու դա իրան չի կարա դուր գա… բանտում գեյ կարաս դառնաս եթե էդ սեքսից հաճույք ես ստանում… իսկ եթե ստանում ես ուրեմն գեյ ես… էլ գեյը ոնց ա լինում…




> Եղավ Մեֆ ջան, մի քիչ էլ սպասենք( մի 10 տարի), ամեն բան կերևա:


էս պրոբլեմը մարդկության սկսած օրվանից գոյություն ունի, հովարս ջան, ու 10 տարին շատ բան չի փոխելու…

----------

Aurora (29.05.2012), Rhayader (26.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> . բա որ իմ երեխեն փաբում գեյ տենա ու գեյանա, դու ե՞ս պատասխան տալու:


Հիմա Ծոմակի կծածի դեմ պետական պատվաստում կա: Երեխուն պետք ա միշտ պատվաստած պահել: Ամեն կծածից հետո էլ մի հատ պետք ա տանել արյան անալիզ տալ: 




> Ու վափշե, Տրիբուն, Նժդեհը որ իմանար, ի՞նչ կասեր:


Նժդեհը չէր իմանում, որ աշխարհի երեսին տենց բաներ կան: Որ իմանար կարող ա մի բան էլ էտ թեմայով ասեր: Ու լավ ա, որ չի ասել: Պատկերարցու հիմա ինչքան Նժդեհին կմեջբերին ամեն անգամ Ծոմակ լսելուց: Նժդեհն ասեց. «Եվ ով Ծոմակի փաբը մտնի, վեշնի գեյի խարանը ճակատին լինի, Ծոմակի կոպալն էլ քամակում լինի: Ու ով Ծոմակի փաբը վառի, վեշնի օրհնված լինի, ու գրավով ազատված լինի»: 

Մի հատ իրական պատմություն պատմեմ, հորս արև  :LOL: 

Օղորմածիկ հորական տատս կրթություն ստացած կնիկ էր, հայոց լեզվի ու գրականության ուսուցիչ էր: Ուրեմն էս բրազիլական սերիալները նոր-նոր էին սկսել ցույց տալ, էս տատս էլ նայում էր էտ սերիալները: Մի անգամ սաղ զագ ու տակով իրանց տունն ենք, ինչ-որ մեծ ընտանեկան առիթ ա: Ինչխոր պահի տատս ասեց, որ սաղս սուս մնանք, իրա սիրած բրազիլական սերիալն ա սկսում: Վոբշեմ, էս սերիալը սկսեց, ու էս սերիալի մեջ երկու կերպար կային, գեյ էին ու իրար հետ էին ապրում: Մեկ էլ մի մոմենտ տատս ֆռաց մամայիս կողմը ու ասեց. «էս երեխեքին էնքան եմ հավանում, նենց լավ ընկերներ են»: 

 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Մի հատ հըռհըռոց դրեցինք սաղով տան մեջ, էս խեղճ կնիկը մանթո ընգավ ու սկսեց մամայիս հարցնել, թե էս ինչի վրա ենք սենց ուրախացել: Չեմ իանում մամաս հետո բացատրց տատուս, թե խնայեց իրա ապրած 80 տարիները: Օղորմածիկի մտքով չէր էլ անցնում, որ էտ «ընկերները» ընդոնցից են: Մեղա-մեղա, երևի չէր էլ իմանում որ տենց բաներ կան երկրի երեսին: Կամ էլ իմանում էր, բայց մտքով չէր անցնում որ սերլաւոմ էտ թեման կարա շոշափվի ու առանցքային մոմենտ կլինի: Յանիմ թե խի՞ էր նայում, մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում:

----------

Claudia Mori (27.05.2012), Elmo (26.05.2012), impression (26.05.2012), ivy (26.05.2012), keyboard (26.05.2012), Mephistopheles (26.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (26.05.2012), Skeptic (26.05.2012), Արէա (26.05.2012), Գալաթեա (26.05.2012), Դատարկություն (26.05.2012), Հայկօ (26.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (02.05.2014), Շինարար (26.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.05.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, արի հարցին մի քիչ ուրիշ կողմից նայենք: 
> 
> Ենթադրենք հոմոսեքսուալ լինելը ահավոր վատ բան ա ու չարիք ա: Ես երևանցի տղա եմ, ու ապրում եմ բավականին ակտիվ սոցիալական ու հասարակական կյանքով: Ու էսքան ժամանակ, ոչ մի անգամ Երևանում չեմ տեսել բացահայտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի պրոպագանդա: Ու համոզված եմ, որ սաղ երևանցիները կհամաձայնվեն, որ տենց խնդիր հաստատ չկա: Ոչ մեկը էսքան ժամական ոչ մեկի վզին իրա գեյ լինելը չի փաթաթել, առավել ևս չի համոզել որ մենք էլ գեյ դառնանք, կամ մեզ զոռով գեյ չի սարքել: Եթե իրանք մեր մեջ կան էլ, ապա կան իրանք իրանց համար, ոչ մեկիս չեն խանգարում, ոչ մեկին վնաս էսքան ժամանակ չեն տվել, Ղարաբաղը թուրքերին չեն ծախել, ընտանիքներ չեն բաժանել, հայրերին խոպան չեն ուղարկել, Արարտի հասցեին թթու խոսք չեն ասել: 
> 
> Բայց սրան հակառակ, Երևանում ուզածդ ստոլբի վրա կարաս բախվես ամեն տեսակի հիմար ու ծայրահեղական պորպագանդայի: Ինչ-որ մի հատ աբսուրդ «պատահականությամբ» իշխանական ու դրան մոտ հայացքներ ունեցող լիքը տգետներ կան, որոնք առիթը բաց չեն թողնում տարբեր, ասենք մի քիչ ավելի առաջադեմ մարդկանց տարբեր մեղքերի մեջ մեղադրելու, այդ թվում հոմոսեքսուալության: Դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ասենք արևմտամետ կամ եվրոպականոտ հայացքներ ա ունենում, կամ ասում ա շատ պարզ բաներ, ասենք «ինչքան լավ ա, որ Եվրոպայում ազատություն կա, օրենքները գործում են, իրավուքների պաշտպանություն կա, մարդիկ լավ են ապրում .... բլա բլա բլա ..» հակառակ կողմը մի անգամից անցնում ա սաղին հոմոսեքսուալության մեջ մեղադրելուն. «ուզում եք սաղս գոմիկ դառնանք, էտ եվրոպաներում սաղ գոմիկ են, էտ ա դրանց ազատությունը ...... »: Մարդ բերանը չբացի, Եվրոպայի անունը չտա, ռեսկի գոմիկ են սարքում, կամ լավագույն դեպքում գոմիկասեր: Նկատել ես, որ հենց եվրոպական արժեքներից մեկը խոսում ա, մի անգամից հակադարձում են «չէ, մենք ազգային արժեքները պիտի պահենք, մենք չենք կարա գոմիկ լինենք», ոնց որ խոսքի ֆրանսիացիների ճակատին գրած ա, որ իրանք սաղ պիտի գոմիկ լինեն, կամ օրինականությունն ու մարդու իրրավուքների պաշտպանությունը ենթադրում ա, որ գոմիկները բազմանում են, չգոմիկները գոմիկանում են, ու սաղ երկիրը զբաղված ա մենակ իրանց պաշտպանությամբ: 
> 
> Նկատել ես, որ եթե ինչ-որ ջահելներ ասենք ընդհանուր ֆոնից մի քիչ տարբերվում են, ասենք հագ ու կապով, ասենք իրանց ապագայի, կարիերայի, ինքնության, ընտանիքի հետ կապված հայացքներով, ռեսկի էտ ջահելներին գոմիկ են սարքում: Չնայած էտ ջահելները կարող ա հազար անգամ ավելի հետերոսեքսուլ են, քան իրանց գոմիկ սարքողները: Ու կարող ա հազար անգամ ավելի հայրենասեր են, քան եվրոպական հայացնքերի ու գոմիկության մեջ իրանց մեղադրողները: Ու կարող ա ավելի շուտ հայրենիքի համար իրանց կյանքը տան, քան ստոլբեքի վրա «մեկ ազգ» կպցնողները:
> 
> Էս սաղ պատմության մեջ մի բանն ա զզվելի, որ մի քանի տգետը սաղիս ուշադրությունը հրավիրեցին իրենց անիմաստ գոյության վրա: Մի քանի իբր ազգայնականը հանկարծ դարձան քննարկման թեմա, իսկ որոշների համար կարող ա հերոս ու обьект для подражания:  
> ...


Ինձ թվում է, մի քիչ ծայրահեղացնում ենք ու եվրոպացուն ու գոմիկին նույնականացնող քյարթերը հիմա փոքրամասնություն են, երևի գոմիկներից էլ քիչ են։ Համ էլ մի քիչ էլ քյարթերի իրավունքներից ա պետք խոսել :Jpit:  Ինձ թվում է Հայաստանի ապագայի համար ոչ գոմիկը, ոչ էլ տգետ ազգայնականը տենց վտանգավոր չեն քանի իշխանություն չունեն իրենց ձեռքին... բայց էս երեքը միասին արդեն Հայաստանի համար պիպետկա յա, ինչն էլ մենք հիմա փաստորեն տեսնում ենք...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա Ծոմակի կծածի դեմ պետական պատվաստում կա: Երեխուն պետք ա միշտ պատվաստած պահել: Ամեն կծածից հետո էլ մի հատ պետք ա տանել արյան անալիզ տալ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Նժդեհը չէր իմանում, որ աշխարհի երեսին տենց բաներ կան: Որ իմանար կարող ա մի բան էլ էտ թեմայով ասեր: Ու լավ ա, որ չի ասել: Պատկերարցու հիմա ինչքան Նժդեհին կմեջբերին ամեն անգամ Ծոմակ լսելուց: Նժդեհն ասեց. «Եվ ով Ծոմակի փաբը մտնի, վեշնի գեյի խարանը ճակատին լինի, Ծոմակի կոպալն էլ քամակում լինի: Ու ով Ծոմակի փաբը վառի, վեշնի օրհնված լինի, ու գրավով ազատված լինի»: 
> 
> Մի հատ իրական պատմություն պատմեմ, հորս արև 
> 
> Օղորմածիկ հորական տատս կրթություն ստացած կնիկ էր, հայոց լեզվի ու գրականության ուսուցիչ էր: Ուրեմն էս բրազիլական սերիալները նոր-նոր էին սկսել ցույց տալ, էս տատս էլ նայում էր էտ սերիալները: Մի անգամ սաղ զագ ու տակով իրանց տունն ենք, ինչ-որ մեծ ընտանեկան առիթ ա: Ինչխոր պահի տատս ասեց, որ սաղս սուս մնանք, իրա սիրած բրազիլական սերիալն ա սկսում: Վոբշեմ, էս սերիալը սկսեց, ու էս սերիալի մեջ երկու կերպար կային, գեյ էին ու իրար հետ էին ապրում: Մեկ էլ մի մոմենտ տատս ֆռաց մամայիս կողմը ու ասեց. «էս երեխեքին էնքան եմ հավանում, նենց լավ ընկերներ են»: 
> ...


էտ ինչ ա՞ որ… մերս սաղ օրը էն հայկական շոուներն ա նայում… ում որ հավանում ա ասում եմ "գեյ ա" աչքից ընկնում ա… ասում եմ "ինտերնետոում" եմ նայել, գեյ ա… ամենավատը՝ ծանրը Արամ mp3-ինը տարավ… ասի Արմուշն էլ բոյֆռենդն ա… կնիկը մի դարդերի մեջ էր, մի վատացել էր, մի հիասթափությունների մեջ էր… 2 օր ավել չդիմացա հետո ասեցի, հետո մի շաբաթ հետս չէր խոսում…

----------

keyboard (26.05.2012), Rhayader (26.05.2012), Shah (26.05.2012), VisTolog (27.05.2012), Գալաթեա (26.05.2012), Հայկօ (26.05.2012), Տրիբուն (27.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ազատությունից դեպի սանձարձակություն մեկ քայլ ա: 
Ռուս ազգը միշտ նման բարքերի տեր ա եղել? Ոնց են սրանք էս օրի հասել? 





Մեկնաբանը նենց էլ ոգեշնչված ա պատմում: Ոգեշնչվես դու ոգեշնչվես

----------


## Claudia Mori

Խնդալու էր  :Jpit:  Չամիչ ջան մենակ չեմ հասկանում էս վիդեոն ինչ կապ ունի D.I.Y-ի պայթյունի ու Ծոմակի հետ  :Pardon:

----------

Chuk (26.05.2012), keyboard (26.05.2012), Kita (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (26.05.2012), Հայկօ (26.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.05.2012), Տրիբուն (27.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չամիչ ջան, էս ի՞նչ մի պոիսկ բան ես տվել, որ սենց վիդեո ես գտել  :Jpit:  
Զգույշ էղի հա, կարող ա մանրից սկսի դուրդ գալ:

----------

Freeman (26.05.2012), keyboard (26.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Skeptic (27.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (27.05.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ազատությունից դեպի սանձարձակություն մեկ քայլ ա: 
> Ռուս ազգը միշտ նման բարքերի տեր ա եղել? Ոնց են սրանք էս օրի հասել? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Մեկնաբանը նենց էլ ոգեշնչված ա պատմում: Ոգեշնչվես դու ոգեշնչվես


լավ էլի, եկեք ռուսներին հանգիստ թողնենք. ես էսքան ժամանակ Եվրոպայում հլը իրանցից «փչացած» չեմ տեսել /փոքր ժամանակ երկար տարիներ Ռուսաստան էլ եմ ապրել/: Իրանք էլ շատ հայերի նման Եվրոպական արժեքները շշկռում են չգիտեմ ինչի հետ, գալիս են Եվրոպա, եղած չեղածները կորցնում են:

----------

keyboard (26.05.2012), հովարս (26.05.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Էս թեման տեղափոխեք զվարճալի բաժին: :LOL: 
Թե ասա ում ինչ գործնա ով որդե ա սեքս անում, չէս ուզում մի նայի Չամիչ ջան, համ ասում ես վատ բանա համ էլ դրել էս ստե մեզ սովորացնում ես?
Բայց հետաքրքիր էր, ափսոս մեր մետրոյի կանգառների հեռավորությունը կարճա չեմ հասցնի, թե չէ կարելի էր փորձել: :LOL:

----------

հովարս (26.05.2012), Տրիբուն (27.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Էս թեման տեղափոխեք զվարճալի բաժին:
> Թե ասա ում ինչ գործնա ով որդե ա սեքս անում, չէս ուզում մի նայի Չամիչ ջան, համ ասում ես վատ բանա համ էլ դրել էս ստե մեզ սովորացնում ես?
> Բայց հետաքրքիր էր, ափսոս մեր մետրոյի կանգառների հեռավորությունը կարճա չեմ հասցնի, թե չէ կարելի էր փորձել:


Մետրոն թեքվելու որ գնում ա, մի քիչ ավելի երկար ա տևում, ինչ-որ բան կարելի ա հասցնել: 
Հեյ գիտի ջահելություն...

----------

keyboard (26.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (26.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Երևույթն անվանում են էքսհիբիցիոնիզմ, մասնավոր դեպքը՝ դոգինգ: Այս երկու երիտասարդների դոգինգը նույն քո «անբարոյական» Ռուսաստանում նույն հետևանքը տվեց, ինչ Հայաստանում կտար:

Եսիմ, չեմ ուզում քննադատել/արդարացնել դոգինգը, բայց ուրիշ մարդկանց սեքսով զբաղվելը դժվար թե ինձ մոտ նման ագրեսիա առաջացներ: Իմ կարծիքով, բոլոր հերոսներն էլ, առանց բացառության, չկայացած սեռական կյանք ունեն:

Մյուս կողմից, մեր բարոյական Հայաստանում դեպքեր են գրանցվում, որ աղջիկը փողոցով քայլում է, տեսնում, որ մութ անկյունում մի տղա կանգնած իրեն է նայում ու ձեռնաշարժությամբ զբաղվում: Շատ այդպիսի դեպքեր եմ գրանցել: Այն էլ «հին, բարի, բարոյական» թվերին, երբ նույնասեռականությունը դեռ քրեորեն պատժելի էր:

Դե կներեք էլի, եթե նույն հիվանդագին, անառողջ սեռական մթնոլորտի ու բարոյահայրենասիրական նորմերի պատճառով մեր տղամարդկանց բավականին ծավալուն մասի տավարությունն արտահայտվում է.
* սեռական բռնության
* ընտանեկան/նախաընտանեկան բռնության
* «չամռվողական» էքսհիբիցիոնիզմի
* կնոջ նկատմամբ հարգանքի բացակայությամբ, մասնավորապես՝ գրեթե ցանկացած անծանոթ սեքսուալ կնոջն իգական սեռական օրգան նշանակող հայհոյական բառով բնորոշելու
* անառողջ ագրեսիայի
* նույնասեռականների նկատմամբ անհանդուրժողականության
տեսքով՝ բաներ, որոնց մասին մենք կամ լռում ենք, կամ չենք ուզում արմատները տեսնել, ես երբեք չեմ ասի, որ մենք ավելի «բարոյական» ազգ ենք, քան նույն եվրոպան: Հազար մարդ հենց մեր տան տակը սեքս անեն՝ ինձ համար այնքան քննադատելի չի, ինչքան որ մի մարդ կնոջը ծեծի ու ասի, որ ձենը կտրի, քանի որ տղամարդն է տան տերը:

Բայց դե ձեր ադաթների դառը պտուղներն են, որ ինքներդ էլ քաղելու եք: Ես նույնասեռականների նկատմամբ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ զգում, կնոջս էլ հաստատ չեմ ծեծի: Ու դրանից ինձ հաստատ պակաս տղամարդ չեմ զգա:

----------

Arpine (26.05.2012), Aurora (29.05.2012), Claudia Mori (27.05.2012), Freeman (26.05.2012), impression (26.05.2012), keyboard (27.05.2012), Kita (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Skeptic (27.05.2012), VisTolog (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (27.05.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Հոպար, արի հարցին մի քիչ ուրիշ կողմից նայենք: 
> 
> Ենթադրենք հոմոսեքսուալ լինելը ահավոր վատ բան ա ու չարիք ա: Ես երևանցի տղա եմ, ու ապրում եմ բավականին ակտիվ սոցիալական ու հասարակական կյանքով: Ու էսքան ժամանակ, ոչ մի անգամ Երևանում չեմ տեսել բացահայտ հոմոսեքսուալիզմի պրոպագանդա: Ու համոզված եմ, որ սաղ երևանցիները կհամաձայնվեն, որ տենց խնդիր հաստատ չկա: Ոչ մեկը էսքան ժամական ոչ մեկի վզին իրա գեյ լինելը չի փաթաթել, առավել ևս չի համոզել որ մենք էլ գեյ դառնանք, կամ մեզ զոռով գեյ չի սարքել: Եթե իրանք մեր մեջ կան էլ, ապա կան իրանք իրանց համար, ոչ մեկիս չեն խանգարում, ոչ մեկին վնաս էսքան ժամանակ չեն տվել, Ղարաբաղը թուրքերին չեն ծախել, ընտանիքներ չեն բաժանել, հայրերին խոպան չեն ուղարկել, Արարտի հասցեին թթու խոսք չեն ասել:


Տրիբուն խելոք մարդիկ սովորում են սեփական սխալների վրա.ավելի խելոքները՝ ուրիշների սխալների վրա։ Հուսով եմ գիտես. թէ ինչ է կատարվում գեյերին ազատություն տված երկրներում ։Գերմանիայի ամեն մի փողոցում ցանկացած ժամի անպակաս են  իրար  համբուրող  գեյերը։ եթե կարծում ես որ դա գեղեցիկ էսթետիկական տեսարան է ՝ բան չունեմ ասելու։  


> Եթե իրանք մեր մեջ կան էլ, ապա կան իրանք իրանց համար, ոչ մեկիս չեն խանգարում, ոչ մեկին վնաս էսքան ժամանակ չեն տվել,


Չեն տվել ՝ կտան։ Նայր Ուիլ Սմիթի դիպվածը։Կոնկրետ ինձ համար գեյին դիպչելը խիստ բարոյական  հարված է .էլ ուր մնաց  որ մեկը հանկարծ սենց փաթաթվի վզիդ ու ցանկանա մտնի բերանդ։http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZu4l4lw_CU



> Բայց սրան հակառակ, Երևանում ուզածդ ստոլբի վրա կարաս բախվես ամեն տեսակի հիմար ու ծայրահեղական պորպագանդայի:


Մի մեղքը քողարկելու համար պետք չի թվարկել այլ մեղքեր ու հանցանքներ։Դրանով  չես թեթևացնի  հանցանքի  բաժինը։  Վատ բաներ էլի ինչքան ասես կատարվում են. բայց դա էստեղ ՙնի կստածի՚։

----------


## Rhayader

> Տրիբուն խելոք մարդիկ սովորում են սեփական սխալների վրա.ավելի խելոքները՝ ուրիշների սխալների վրա։ Հուսով եմ գիտես. թէ ինչ է կատարվում գեյերին ազատություն տված երկրներում ։Գերմանիայի ամեն մի փողոցում ցանկացած ժամի անպակաս են  իրար  համբուրող  գեյերը։ եթե կարծում ես որ դա գեղեցիկ էսթետիկական տեսարան է ՝ բան չունեմ ասելու։  Չեն տվել ՝ կտան։ Նայր Ուիլ Սմիթի դիպվածը։Կոնկրետ ինձ համար գեյին դիպչելը խիստ բարոյական  հարված է .էլ ուր մնաց  որ մեկը հանկարծ սենց փաթաթվի վզիդ ու ցանկանա մտնի բերանդ։http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZu4l4lw_CU
> Մի մեղքը քողարկելու համար պետք չի թվարկել այլ մեղքեր ու հանցանքներ։Դրանով  չես թեթևացնի  հանցանքի  բաժինը։  Վատ բաներ էլի ինչքան ասես կատարվում են. բայց դա էստեղ ՙնի կստածի՚։


Էս մարդն էլ լրիվ ձեզ նման է մտածում.


Ձեզ նմանների տված պրակտիկ վնասին երբ հակադրում եմ պոտենցիալ հիպոթետիկ վնասը, որ միգուցե, հնարավոր է, տան նույնասեռականները կոնկրետ հանգամանքներում ու աստղերի կոնկրետ դասավորվածության դեպքում  :LOL: 
Africa do not want this sickness  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Skeptic (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (27.05.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Էս մարդն էլ լրիվ ձեզ նման է մտածում.
> *Ձեզ նմանների տված պրակտիկ վնասին* երբ հակադրում եմ պոտենցիալ հիպոթետիկ վնասը, որ միգուցե, հնարավոր է, տան նույնասեռականները կոնկրետ հանգամանքներում ու աստղերի կոնկրետ դասավորվածության դեպքում 
> Africa do not want this sickness


Պրակտիկ  վնասված գուցե նյութդ դնելուց առաջ հարցնես թէ  տվյալ հասցեատերդ  անգլերենով հետաքրքրվում  է թէ՞ ոչ։

----------


## Skeptic

Նետ, նախ՝ պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ Ուիլ Սմիթին պռոշտի տալ ցանկացող տղեն ուղղակի սկանդալային ուշադրության էր ձգտում: Բայց որոշ գեյերի ռեակցիան, ճիշտն ասած, ինձ էլ զարմացրեց. *«Նա չէր ապտակի, եթե դա կին լիներ»*: Մարդ ինչքա՜ն իգնորամուս պետք ա լինի, որ սենց բան ասի:  :Blink:  Բնական ա, որ էդ դեպքում կնոջը չէր ապտակի: Սմիթը աջակցել ա գեյերի ամուսնության հարցում Օբամայի դիրքորոշմանը, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա հրաժարվի իրա ֆիզիոլոգիական զզվանքի զգացումից: Ինչևէ, էդ լրագրողը *ներողություն ա խնդրել*:






> Պրակտիկ  վնասված գուցե նյութդ դնելուց առաջ հարցնես թէ  տվյալ հասցեատերդ  անգլերենով հետաքրքրվում  է թէ՞ ոչ։


Չեմ կարծում, որ անգլերենի իմացությունը պարտադիր ա էդ վիդեոյի իմաստը հասկանալու համար:  :Jpit: 
Էնքան որ ասեմ, որ սկզբում պաստոր Մարտին Սսեմպան նշում ա, որ ինքը Ուգանդայում միասեռականության դեմ պայքարի ազգային կոմիտեի նախագահն ա, ու իրանք զբաղված են էնպիսի օրինագծի մշակմամբ, որը կբացառի սոդոմիզմի ու միասեռականության օրինականության հնարավորությունը էդ աֆրիկյան երկրում: Հետո էլ բավական գունեղ կերպով ու խիստ ոգևորված պատմում ա իրա կատարած «հետազոտությունների» (կամ գաղտնի ցանկությունների, ով իմանա) մասին:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (27.05.2012), VisTolog (27.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայր Ուիլ Սմիթի դիպվածը։


Նետ ջան, յանիմ էս ինչի ես դրել որ ? Որ մի հատ գեյ գա ինձ էլ ուզենա զոռով պաչի, ես էլ կտամ գլուխ-մլուխը կցխեմ: Հետո? 




> Կոնկրետ ինձ համար գեյին դիպչելը խիստ բարոյական  հարված է


Բա որ ասենք մեկը գա դիպչի, ու դու չիմանս կյանքում, որ ինքը փիիիիս գեյ ա: Էտ ինչ կարգի հարված կլինի ?

----------

Chuk (27.05.2012), impression (27.05.2012), Rhayader (27.05.2012), VisTolog (27.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նետ ջան, յանիմ էս ինչի ես դրել որ ? Որ մի հատ գեյ գա ինձ էլ ուզենա զոռով պաչի, ես էլ կտամ գլուխ-մլուխը կցխեմ: Հետո?


Չեմ հասկանում, որ աղջկան հետերո մոտենա սկսի ձեռ-մեռ գցել, ինքը պիտի իրեն լավ զգա, հա՞, որ հետերո է չամռվել  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Երեկվա ATV-ի «Կիսաբաց լուսամուտների» ու ներկա գազանանոցի մասին

----------


## Արէա

> Երևույթն անվանում են էքսհիբիցիոնիզմ, մասնավոր դեպքը՝ դոգինգ: Այս երկու երիտասարդների դոգինգը նույն քո «անբարոյական» Ռուսաստանում նույն հետևանքը տվեց, ինչ Հայաստանում կտար:


Բնական է:




> Եսիմ, չեմ ուզում քննադատել/արդարացնել դոգինգը, բայց ուրիշ մարդկանց սեքսով զբաղվելը (մետրոյում, բոլորի ներկայությամբ, բոլորի վրա թքած ունենալով, ասել է թե, իմ իրավունքները ոտնահարելով) դժվար թե ինձ մոտ նման ագրեսիա առաջացներ:


Անբնական է:
(կարմիր տեքստը ես եմ ավելացրել):




> Մյուս կողմից, մեր բարոյական Հայաստանում դեպքեր են գրանցվում, որ աղջիկը փողոցով քայլում է, տեսնում, որ մութ անկյունում մի տղա կանգնած իրեն է նայում ու ձեռնաշարժությամբ զբաղվում: Շատ այդպիսի դեպքեր եմ գրանցել: Այն էլ «հին, բարի, բարոյական» թվերին, երբ նույնասեռականությունը դեռ քրեորեն պատժելի էր:


Պետք է քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել: Ո՞րն էր օրինակի իմաստը:




> Դե կներեք էլի, եթե նույն հիվանդագին, անառողջ սեռական մթնոլորտի ու բարոյահայրենասիրական նորմերի պատճառով մեր տղամարդկանց բավականին ծավալուն մասի տավարությունն արտահայտվում է.
> * սեռական բռնության
> * ընտանեկան/նախաընտանեկան բռնության
> * «չամռվողական» էքսհիբիցիոնիզմի
> * կնոջ նկատմամբ հարգանքի բացակայությամբ, մասնավորապես՝ գրեթե ցանկացած անծանոթ սեքսուալ կնոջն իգական սեռական օրգան նշանակող հայհոյական բառով բնորոշելու
> * անառողջ ագրեսիայի


Պետք է պայքարել նման երևույթների դեմ, ինչի մասին է խոսքը:




> Բայց դե *ձեր* ադաթների դառը պտուղներն են, որ ինքներդ էլ քաղելու եք: Ես նույնասեռականների նկատմամբ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ զգում, կնոջս էլ հաստատ չեմ ծեծի: Ու դրանից ինձ հաստատ պակաս տղամարդ չեմ զգա:


Ո՞ւմ՝ ձեր: Գուցե նրա՞նց:

Ես ինքս, նույնասեռականների մասին լավ կարծիք չունեմ: Չեմ կարծում, որ բարոյական մարդը (ադաթ մադաթ մոռացեք, բարոյական, խելքը գլխին, նորմալ մարդը) որևէ սեռական ձգտում կարող է ունենալ նույն սեռի մարդու նկատմամբ: Աբսուրդ է իմ համար: Բայց դե ագրեսիա էլ չեմ զգում: Կնոջս էլ չեմ ծեծում: Էքսհիբիցիոնիստ չեմ: Անծանոթ կնոջն էլ քո նշած բառով չեմ բնորոշում: Ո՞մ մասին է էս երկար գրառումդ ու վերջի ՁԵՐ-ը:

Ազատվեք էդ գերարժեքության բարդույթից: Շատ-շատերը ձեր նման չեն ու ավելի լավն են քան դուք, պարտադիր չէ, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ձեր հետ համակարծիք չեն, էս գրառման հասցեատերերն են: Էլ մի օգտագործեք էդ ՁԵՐ-ն ու ԴՈՒՔ-ը:

----------


## Rhayader

ՁԵԶ նման, երևի ուզում էիք ասել:

«Բարոյական» բառն արդեն բացառում է «խելքը գլխինը», համենայն դեպս՝ սեփական խելքը: Բարոյականությունը մի բան է, որ հասարակության կողմից պարտադրվում է անհատին: Ասել է թե՝ եթե հասարակության մեջ Ա բանը համարվում է անբարոյական (օրինակ՝ Հին Հռոմում անբարոյական ու գեղցի բան էր հակառակ սեռի հետ սեքս ունենալը ոչ բազմացման նպատակով), ապա բոլոր «բարոյական» մարդիկ միանգամից պետք է քննադատեն դա, դրան վատ վերաբերվեն և այլն, իսկ ում Ա բանը դուր է գալիս, կամ ով Ա բանի կրող է, կամ Ա բանի նկատմամբ հանդուրժողականություն է քարոզում, անբարոյական է:

Բարոյականության հիմքը հենց ձեր այդ ադաթն է: Ադաթն էլ է դինամիկ բան, միշտ նորերն են առաջանում կամ որոշ հները մեռնում են:

Մյուս կողմից, եթե իմ «ձերը» ձեզ վրա եք վերցնում, ուրեմն լավ էլ դիպուկ եմ կպել, հա  :LOL:  չեմ պատկերացնում, որ իմ ասածն, ասենք, իրենց վրա վերցնեին Չուկը, Աթեիստը, Սկեպտիկը, Moonwalker-ը, Տրիբունը, Մեֆը, Գալաթեան, Արտգեոն կամ էլի շատերը:

*(մետրոյում, բոլորի ներկայությամբ, բոլորի վրա թքած ունենալով, ասել է թե, իմ իրավունքները ոտնահարելով)*

Ո՞ր իրավունքները  :LOL:  «ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի չտեսնել այլ մարդկանց սեռական ակտը» իրավու՞նքը: Աչքերդ փակիր  :LOL:  չեմ կարծում, որ մետրոյում շատ ձայն լսես: Ես էլ, մեր մեջ ասած, մետրոյում բոլորի վրա թքած ունեմ, ականջակալներս դրած նստած եմ, ու եթե ինչ-որ քյառթու գլուխը մտցնի դռների արանքն ու ջնջխվի թունելի պատերին, ամենաշատը հետևեմ, որ ուղեղը վրաս չցայտի: Ես ոտնահարու՞մ եմ քո իրավունքները  :LOL:  փաստորեն, երիտասարդները միջամտում էին, որ թքած չունենան ու չոտնահարեն գնացքում սեքսով զբաղվողների ուշադրության արժանանալու իրավունքը  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (27.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Չամիչ* ջան, մի հատ նեղություն քաշի, պոիսկ տուր, վիդեո գտի, որտեղ շինանյութի խանությում են իրար դոմփում, էդ մետրոյի վիդեոյից հոգնեցինք... քո մոտ լավ ա ստացվում գտնելը էլի:

Մի քիչ էլ էդ քննարկենք, մեր ազգի հետ համեմատենք: Համ էլ նայի, որ մեկնաբանողը հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինի, ոչ թե ոգեշնչված լինի, որ դու էլ չնեղվես  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> ՁԵԶ նման, երևի ուզում էիք ասել:
> 
> «Բարոյական» բառն արդեն բացառում է «խելքը գլխինը», համենայն դեպս՝ սեփական խելքը: Բարոյականությունը մի բան է, որ հասարակության կողմից պարտադրվում է անհատին: Ասել է թե՝ եթե հասարակության մեջ Ա բանը համարվում է անբարոյական (օրինակ՝ Հին Հռոմում անբարոյական ու գեղցի բան էր հակառակ սեռի հետ սեքս ունենալը ոչ բազմացման նպատակով), ապա բոլոր «բարոյական» մարդիկ միանգամից պետք է քննադատեն դա, դրան վատ վերաբերվեն և այլն, իսկ ում Ա բանը դուր է գալիս, կամ ով Ա բանի կրող է, կամ Ա բանի նկատմամբ հանդուրժողականություն է քարոզում, անբարոյական է:
> 
> Բարոյականության հիմքը հենց ձեր այդ ադաթն է: Ադաթն էլ է դինամիկ բան, միշտ նորերն են առաջանում կամ որոշ հները մեռնում են:
> 
> Մյուս կողմից, եթե իմ «ձերը» ձեզ վրա եք վերցնում, ուրեմն լավ էլ դիպուկ եմ կպել, հա  չեմ պատկերացնում, որ իմ ասածն, ասենք, իրենց վրա վերցնեին Չուկը, Աթեիստը, Սկեպտիկը, Moonwalker-ը, Տրիբունը, Մեֆը, Գալաթեան, Արտգեոն կամ էլի շատերը:
> 
> *(մետրոյում, բոլորի ներկայությամբ, բոլորի վրա թքած ունենալով, ասել է թե, իմ իրավունքները ոտնահարելով)*
> ...


Բաականին զվարճալի էր գրառումս փաստորեն: Ծիծաղելի է փաստարկները: Իհարկե որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի իմ ներկայությամբ՝ հասարակական վայրում սեքսով, կամ ձեռնաշարժությամբ զբաղվել: Եթե սա ձեզ զվարճալի է թվում, զվարճացեք նա զդառովյա: Իսկ ինձ մնում է միայն ամեն ինչ անել, որ իմ շրջապատում լինեն Չուկի, Աթեիստի, Սկեպտիկի, Moonwalker-ի, Տրիբունի նման մարդիկ:

Հ.Գ. Բարոյական է այն մարդը, ով չի դավաճանում, չի խաբում, անծանոթ մարդկանց չի հայհոյում, սեռական ու ֆիզիկական բռնություն չի կիրառում, փողոցում ձեռնաշարժությամբ ու սեքսով չի զբաղվում, իր սեռական հակումներն ուրիշների վզին չի փաթաթում, սեքսով չի զբաղվում կենդանիների, մեռելների, նույն սեռի մարդկանց հետ, հասկանում է որ սեքսի շուրջ չի պտտվում մոլորակը, ու որ սեքսից ու ուտելուց բացի, շատ ու շատ ավելի կարևոր ու առաջնային բաներ կան աշխարհում: Ցավում եմ, որ սա Ձեզ զվարճալի է թվում:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հ.Գ. Բարոյական է այն մարդը, ով չի դավաճանում, չի խաբում, անծանոթ մարդկանց չի հայհոյում, սեռական ու ֆիզիկական բռնություն չի կիրառում, փողոցում ձեռնաշարժությամբ ու սեքսով չի զբաղվում, իր սեռական հակումներն ուրիշների վզին չի փաթաթում, սեքսով չի զբաղվում կենդանիների, մեռելների, նույն սեռի մարդկանց հետ, հասկանում է որ սեքսի շուրջ չի պտտվում մոլորակը, ու որ սեքսից ու ուտելուց բացի, շատ ու շատ ավելի կարևոր ու առաջնային բաներ կան աշխարհում: Ցավում եմ, որ սա Ձեզ զվարճալի է թվում:


Սա ձեր անձնակա՞ն կարծիքն է բարոյականության մասին, թե՞ «ընդունված ձև» է, թե՞ «ճշտի հետևանք», թե՞ «աստված հրամայեց»  :LOL:  եթե անձնական կարծիքն է, արյո՞ք դուք նույն բարոյական պահանջները դնում եք բոլոր մարդկանց վրա (ասել է թե՝ փաթաթում եք ուրիշներին)  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> Սա ձեր անձնակա՞ն կարծիքն է բարոյականության մասին, թե՞ «ընդունված ձև» է, թե՞ «ճշտի հետևանք», թե՞ «աստված հրամայեց»  եթե անձնական կարծիքն է, արյո՞ք դուք նույն բարոյական պահանջները դնում եք բոլոր մարդկանց վրա (ասել է թե՝ փաթաթում եք ուրիշներին)


Ես ահագին զվարճանում եմ տեսնելով, թե ինչպես եք ուրախանում իմ գրառումները կարդալիս  :Smile: 

Կարծում եմ, դեմ չեք, եթե յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունենա իր պատկերացրած բարոյականության հատկանիշների ցանկն, ու իր մտերիմներին ընտրի ըստ այդ հատկանիշների, ու չունենա որևէ մեկի վզին փաթաթելու որևէ բան:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Շինարար (27.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Մետրոյում սեքսին ես էլ եմ դեմ: Մի տեսակ արդար չի, իրանք հաճույք են ստանում, իսկ դու գործից հոգնած տուն ես գնում, մարդ ա, աչք ա, տեսնում ա, ուզում ա...

----------

Freeman (27.05.2012), impression (27.05.2012), Rhayader (27.05.2012), Skeptic (27.05.2012), VisTolog (27.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես ահագին զվարճանում եմ տեսնելով, թե ինչպես եք ուրախանում իմ գրառումները կարդալիս 
> 
> Կարծում եմ, դեմ չեք, եթե յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունենա իր պատկերացրած բարոյականության հատկանիշների ցանկն, ու իր մտերիմներին ընտրի ըստ այդ հատկանիշների, ու չունենա որևէ մեկի վզին փաթաթելու որևէ բան:


Ամեն մարդ չի կարող ունենալ բարոյականության հատկանիշներ (չափանիշներ երևի), բարոյականության չափանիշները որոշում է ներկա հասարակությունը: Ամեն մարդ կարող է որոշել իր էթիկ չափանիշները, որոնք շրջապատի հետ գոյակցության նրա կանոններն են: Դրանով էլ էթիկան գերակա է բարոյականության նկատմամբ՝ ամեն մարդ այն ինքնուրույն է ձևավորում՝ իր կենսափորձի ու համոզմունքների հիման վրա: Ոչ թե ոչխարի նման սպասում, մինչև իրեն սովորեցնեն, թե ինչն է բարոյական ու ինչն՝ անբարոյական: Ու երբ մեկն իր էթիկայի չափանիշներին հակասող բան է տեսնում, նա ոչ թե անբարոյական կամ այլ վիրավորական պոպուլիստական բառերով է որակում, կամ էլ ձեզ նման այնպիսի բացատրություններ տալիս, որ մի քանի «իսկ ինչու»-ից հետո փակ ցիկլի մեջ ընկնի, այլ ասում՝ այսինչ երևույթը չի համապատասխանում իմ էթիկայի չափանիշներին, ես այն չեմ կարող ընդունել: Ոչ թե «ո՞վ կարող է նման երևույթին լավ վերաբերվել»:

Դրա համար եմ ծիծաղում: Բոլորն ուզում են իրենց ազատ ու արդար զգալ, բայց նաև չեն ուզում կորցնել հասարակության մեծամասնության աջակցությունը: Դրա համար էլ իբր թե լիբերալ բաներ են խոսում, բայց տակն օդ է:

----------

Aurora (29.05.2012), VisTolog (28.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Չամիչ* ջան, մի հատ նեղություն քաշի, պոիսկ տուր, վիդեո գտի, որտեղ շինանյութի խանությում են իրար դոմփում, էդ մետրոյի վիդեոյից հոգնեցինք... քո մոտ լավ ա ստացվում գտնելը էլի:
> 
> Մի քիչ էլ էդ քննարկենք, մեր ազգի հետ համեմատենք: Համ էլ նայի, որ մեկնաբանողը հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինի, ոչ թե ոգեշնչված լինի, որ դու էլ չնեղվես


Էս ինչ սուպեռ առաջադեմ եք, հա ինչ ա եղել որ? ընդամենը մետրոյում, բոլորի աչքի առաջ փորձ են անում սեքսով զբաղվել, ափսոս անհաջող, տո մետրոյում չէ, տո թեկուզ բազմամարդ սեղանի շուրջ, տո հենց սեղանի վրա, ում ինչ գործն ա? Իսկ էն երիտասարդն էլ որ էտ դուս էկածի քիթ ու մռթին հասցնում ա երեւի Ռուսաստանի հեռավոր գյուղերից ա, որտեղ նորագույն բարքերը չեն հասցրել մուք գործել: Ու մեկ էլ մի դիտարկում, ես ունեմ կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում տվյալ երեւույթի վերաբերյալ ու դա արտահայտում եմ, դիրքորոշումս խիստ բացասական ա, համարում եմ սա այլանդակություն, հիմա կոնկրետ քո դիրքորոշումը ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, ինչը քեզ դուր չեկավ երբ ասեցի- ազատությունից դեպի սանձարձակություն մեկ քայլ ա, որ պահի հետ համաձայն չես? կոնկրետ: Դու կողմ ես սանձարձակությանը? 

 Լիքը ավելի հետաքրքիր զբաղմունքներ ունեմ, վիդեոն չեմ փնտրել, ընդամենը մտել եմ ֆեյսբուք ու հենց առաջին իսկ լրատվական անոնսի մեջ տեսել եմ:

----------

Արէա (27.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էն պնդմանը, որ տեղադրածս վիդեոն կապ չունի թեմայի հետ:

Նորից ստիպված եմ անդրադառնալ Ծոմակի`Պետրոսին տված հարցազրույցին:

Պետրոս - Դու ստեղծում ես ազատ միջավայր
Ծոմակ - Լավ եմ անում
Պետրոս - Դա դեմ ա մեր բարքերին, մեր ազգի մտածելակերպին:
Ծոմակ - Դեեե, մեր ազգին պետք ա բուժել, պետք ա բուժել, ազագել կարծրատիպերից, նացիոնալիստական  գաղափարներից, ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր ազգը մի քիչ հիվանդ բան ունի իրա մեջ, հիվանդ օպուխլ ա իրա մեջ, քանի գնում ա մեծանում ա, մեծանում ա.............

_______________________________________________________________________________

Ազատությունից դեպի սանձարձակություն մեկ քայլ ա: 
Ռուսները մեկ օրում չի որ հասել են նման սանձարձակության:

----------


## Արէա

> Ամեն մարդ չի կարող ունենալ բարոյականության հատկանիշներ (չափանիշներ երևի), բարոյականության չափանիշները որոշում է ներկա հասարակությունը: Ամեն մարդ կարող է որոշել իր էթիկ չափանիշները, որոնք շրջապատի հետ գոյակցության նրա կանոններն են: Դրանով էլ էթիկան գերակա է բարոյականության նկատմամբ՝ ամեն մարդ այն ինքնուրույն է ձևավորում՝ իր կենսափորձի ու համոզմունքների հիման վրա: Ոչ թե ոչխարի նման սպասում, մինչև իրեն սովորեցնեն, թե ինչն է բարոյական ու ինչն՝ անբարոյական: Ու երբ մեկն իր էթիկայի չափանիշներին հակասող բան է տեսնում, նա ոչ թե անբարոյական կամ այլ վիրավորական պոպուլիստական բառերով է որակում, կամ էլ ձեզ նման այնպիսի բացատրություններ տալիս, որ մի քանի «իսկ ինչու»-ից հետո փակ ցիկլի մեջ ընկնի, այլ ասում՝ այսինչ երևույթը չի համապատասխանում իմ էթիկայի չափանիշներին, ես այն չեմ կարող ընդունել: Ոչ թե «ո՞վ կարող է նման երևույթին լավ վերաբերվել»:
> 
> Դրա համար եմ ծիծաղում: Բոլորն ուզում են իրենց ազատ ու արդար զգալ, բայց նաև չեն ուզում կորցնել հասարակության մեծամասնության աջակցությունը: Դրա համար էլ իբր թե լիբերալ բաներ են խոսում, բայց տակն օդ է:


Բարոյականության չափանիշներ չէ՝ հատկանիշներ: Իսկ ամեն մարդ պարտավոր է ունենալ այդ հատկանիշները, անկախ հասարակության տրամադրությունից: Ու ոչխարի պես սպասել պետք չէ: Մտածել է պետք, ու ինքդ քո համար այդ հատկանիշների չափանիշները հստակեցնել է պետք: 

Դժվար է ասել, թե ով է հիմա փակ ցիկլում գտնվում: Ես ուղղակի ասում էի վերջ տվեք այդ ՁԵՐ, ԴՈՒՔ բառերն օգտագործել, ովքե՞ր են այդ ԴՈՒՔ-ը: Որևէ խո՞ւմբ, դիմեք այդ խմբին: Ընդհանրական հայտարարություններ մի արեք, որովհետև ԴՈՒՔ, նշանակում է ՈՉ ՄԵՆՔ, այսինքն բացի մեզնից բոլորը, պետք չէ այդքան մեծամիտ լինել: 

Դո՛ւք, խոսակցությունը մտցրեցիք փակ ցիկլ:

Հասարակության մեծամասնության աջակցության մասին. երբեք չեմ ունեցել այդ աջակցությունն ու կարծում եմ չեմ էլ ունենա, մանավանդ ցանկություն էլ չունեմ: Իսկ թե իմ տակն օդ է, թե մեկ այլ բան, կարծում եմ դուք չգիտեք  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Շինարար (27.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ծոմակը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասել էդ առումով: Էս ֆաշիզմը քաղցկեղի նման բան ա: Ժամանակին փոքր էր, չէինք թողնում որ տարածվի, բայց դե հո չէինք բռնելու վառենք կամ այլ կերպ բռնանայինք: Հետո շատացան, հիմա էլ իրենց արևին ուզում են մնացածին ինչ-որ բան ասել: Առնանդամ թե կասեն, ռոժերին կստանան, փիղ կծնեն ու կշնթռկեն տեղները:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ինչ սուպեռ առաջադեմ եք, հա ինչ ա եղել որ? ընդամենը մետրոյում, բոլորի աչքի առաջ փորձ են անում սեքսով զբաղվել, ափսոս անհաջող, տո մետրոյում չէ, տո թեկուզ բազմամարդ սեղանի շուրջ, տո հենց սեղանի վրա, ում ինչ գործն ա? Իսկ էն երիտասարդն էլ որ էտ դուս էկածի քիթ ու մռթին հասցնում ա երեւի Ռուսաստանի հեռավոր գյուղերից ա, որտեղ նորագույն բարքերը չեն հասցրել մուք գործել: Ու մեկ էլ մի դիտարկում, ես ունեմ կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում տվյալ երեւույթի վերաբերյալ ու դա արտահայտում եմ, դիրքորոշումս խիստ բացասական ա, համարում եմ սա այլանդակություն, հիմա կոնկրետ քո դիրքորոշումը ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, ինչը քեզ դուր չեկավ երբ ասեցի- ազատությունից դեպի սանձարձակություն մեկ քայլ ա, որ պահի հետ համաձայն չես? կոնկրետ: Դու կողմ ես սանձարձակությանը? 
> 
>  Լիքը ավելի հետաքրքիր զբաղմունքներ ունեմ, վիդեոն չեմ փնտրել, ընդամենը մտել եմ ֆեյսբուք ու հենց առաջին իսկ լրատվական անոնսի մեջ տեսել եմ:


Չամիչ, դու էդպես էլ չհասկացար, որ էս թեմայի հետ կապ չուներ քո դրած վիդեոն:
Է ման արի, ինչքան տուֆտա բան գտնես, դիր: Ինչքան լկտի պահվածքի մասին տեսահոլովակ գտնես՝ դիր:

Ինչի՞ չես դնում, օրինակ, էն աշակերտուհիների իրար ծեծելու ու հայհոյելու տեսահոլովակն էստեղ: Դա էլ է լկտիություն, դա էլ է գարշելի, է դի՛ր: Թքած, որ էս թեմայի հետ որևէ աղերս չունի: Դի՛ր, ասա «տեսնու՞մ եք ազատությունն ինչերի ա բերում»: Բայց հետո սարկազմով արված գրառումներից չնեղվես, որտև եթե էս թեմայում նման՝ թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող բաներ են դրվում, սարկազմն անխուսափելի ա: Դե հետո գնա ու մոդերատոր Վիստից պահանջի, որ առնի էդ սարկազմի դեմը:

Ազատությունից դեպի սանձարձակություն մեկ քայլ չի: Դեպի սանձարձակություն ավելի հաճախ հասնում են, մեկ քայլով, անազությունից:

----------

Aurora (29.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (27.05.2012), VisTolog (28.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ծոմակը դժգոհում ա, որ Երեւանում նման միջոցառում անցկացնելը, որին նա մասնակցեց Թուրքիայում *հեռավոր երազանք* ա, խոսքը գեյ շքերթի մասին ա, որին նա մասնակցել է անցած ամառ Թուրքիայում:  Այսինքն ազատություն քարոզող լեդին համարում ա, որ ազատության տեսակետից անգամ Թույքիայից մենք հեռու ենք ու սովորելու բան ունենք, մոռանալով, որ հենց նույն Թույքիայում մեկ ու կես միլիոն հայ մորթեցին զուտ ազգային պատկանելության ու կրենական դիրքորոշման համար: Այսինքն էս մարդու համար սեփական սեռական կողմնորոշման գաղափարները հանդիսանում են գլխավոր արժեք, բոլորը պիտի մոռանան ամեն ինչի մասին ու կենտրոնանան իր սեռական կյանքում տեղ գտած խնդիրների վրա:

----------

Արէա (27.05.2012), Նետ (30.05.2012)

----------


## Kita

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էն պնդմանը, որ տեղադրածս վիդեոն կապ չունի թեմայի հետ:
> 
> Նորից ստիպված եմ անդրադառնալ Ծոմակի`Պետրոսին տված հարցազրույցին:
> 
> Պետրոս - Դու ստեղծում ես ազատ միջավայր
> Ծոմակ - Լավ եմ անում
> Պետրոս - Դա դեմ ա մեր բարքերին, մեր ազգի մտածելակերպին:
> Ծոմակ - Դեեե, մեր ազգին պետք ա բուժել, պետք ա բուժել, ազագել կարծրատիպերից, նացիոնալիստական  գաղափարներից, ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր ազգը մի քիչ հիվանդ բան ունի իրա մեջ, հիվանդ օպուխլ ա իրա մեջ, քանի գնում ա մեծանում ա, մեծանում ա.............
> 
> ...


Ռուսաստանը եղել է, կա ու կմնա հավեսով փչո երկիր ու ինքը դրանից տռագեդիա չի սարքում, էտ իրանց մեջ է ու իրանք իրանց մեջինի հետ շատ համահունչ գոյատևում են: Այնպես որ հանգիստ եկեք թողնենք իրենց ոչխարներին, մեզ մերոնք հերիքում են:
Ընդհանարապես իրանք մի ծայրահեղությունն ենք, մենք մի, ոսկե միջին չկա էլի: Մնում է պարզել, թե որտեղ դու տեսար Ծոմակի խոսքերի մեջ, եկեք DIY սեքս արեք պռոպագանդական լոզունգը: Lսում եք էն, ինչ ձեզ պետք է: 
Դու գնա տես, թե ինչ է կատարվում այլ բառերում, որտեղ այցելում են տարբեր երիտասարդներ և այլոք: Այ ընտեղ են հավեսով աղավաղված սերունդ ձևավորում: Կամ երևի ըստ շատերի այդպես պետք է ձևավորվի, անցնի իր ճանապարն առողջ հայ տղամարդը, դե մեզ մոտ տենց է ընդունված: Ամեն ինչ ծայրահեղականցնում եք:

----------

Chuk (27.05.2012), Claudia Mori (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (27.05.2012), VisTolog (28.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012), Շինարար (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էն պնդմանը, որ տեղադրածս վիդեոն կապ չունի թեմայի հետ:
> 
> Նորից ստիպված եմ անդրադառնալ Ծոմակի`Պետրոսին տված հարցազրույցին:
> 
> Պետրոս - Դու ստեղծում ես ազատ միջավայր
> Ծոմակ - Լավ եմ անում
> Պետրոս - Դա դեմ ա մեր բարքերին, մեր ազգի մտածելակերպին:
> Ծոմակ - Դեեե, մեր ազգին պետք ա բուժել, պետք ա բուժել, ազագել կարծրատիպերից, նացիոնալիստական  գաղափարներից, ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր ազգը մի քիչ հիվանդ բան ունի իրա մեջ, հիվանդ օպուխլ ա իրա մեջ, քանի գնում ա մեծանում ա, մեծանում ա.............
> 
> ...


Մեկ ա չհամոզեցիր   :Jpit:  Ազատությունը շատ լայն հասկացություն է, ու ես այդ ակումբում ինձ շատ լավ եմ զգացել, քանի որ իմ ազատությունը չի սահմանփակվել անկապ ու քննադատական հայացքներով, բոլորի բացի իրենց կյանքը ապրող մարդկանց ներկայությամբ, «ազաբոչեննի» տղաներով, զզվելի երաժշտությամբ, քյառթու, բարձր խոսացող ու հիստերիկ ծիծաղող տղաներով, կաբլուկների ու շորերի անճաշակությամբ հպարտացող աղջիկներով, դատարկագլուխներով ու այս կյանքից 1000 կմ այն կողմ ապրող մարդկանցով: Ես նույնքան նյարդայնանում եմ նման տեսարաններից, որքան նյարդայնանում ես դու Ծոմակից: Բայց ես ուղղակի չեմ գնում այդ անկապ տեղերը ու վերջ, ոչ թե գնում եմ գիշերով վախկոտի նման վառում եմ այդ բոլոր որջերը ու ինձ ազգի հերոս դարձնում՝ այս կամ այն հերոսի նկարով մայկա հագնելով:

Իսկ այն որ ոչ բոլոր բայց որոշ հայերի մեջ կա չարության մի մեծ պարկ, ես էլ եմ դրա հետ համաձայն, ու Չամիչ ջան ապացուցի ինձ, որ հայերի մի ստվար զանգված նախանձ չի, քցող չի ու ուրիշների կյանքը կործանող չի:  Ու ամենամեծ խնդիրը այն է, որ բոլորը ուզում են իրենց ասածով բոլորը ապրեն՝ չի լինելու նման բան, եթե իհարկե բոլոր անհատականություններին չվառեն: Ծոմակը հենց դրանով է զայրացնում բոլորին՝ ինքը իր սեփական կարծիքն ունի, ու ոչ ոք չի կարող բռնանալ իր կարծիքի վրա, ինչպես յուրաքանչյուրը, ու եթե չբռնանային, ոչ մի հրկիզում չէր լինի, ու իշխանական եւ ՀԿ թեւեւրն էլ դրանից չէին սարքի «մի կաթիլ մեղր»: Հակակարծիք կա թող մի տարի առաջ արտահայտեին, երբ նոր էր վերադարձել Թուրքիայից՝ մի տեսակ այդ աղմուկ հանողները «պոզդնի» են: Ինչ որ ընտրություններից հետո հանկարծակի աղմկեցին, որ բոլորի ուշադրությունը շեղեն: Էն  Հովհաննես Իշխանյանի դեպքում էլ մի տարի հետո հիշեցին, որ բանակի մասին գիրք է գրել: Ի՜նչ ազգի նկատմամաբ ուշադիր մարդիկ են է:

Համոզված եղիր, եթե հանկարծ իմ հարեւաններից մեկը ինձ ասի ես ոնց ապրեմ, ես էլ թեքվելու եմ ու ասեմ, որ դա քո գործը չի ու ինչ անում եմ, լավ եմ անում, որովհետեւ այս կյանքում ամեն մեկիս խորհուրդ տալու իրավունք ունի միայն այն մարդը, ով ամագ է թափել քեզ վրա, իսկ մյուսները թող գնան ավելի լավ է իրանց կյանքին տեր կանգնեն, եթե իհարկե գիտեն ապրել:

----------

Aurora (29.05.2012), Kita (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (27.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Որ չեն ասում խմբավորում :LOL:  Նենց տպավորություն է, որ Ծոմակը կաստա է հիմնել ու D.I.Y-ում քննարկում է ոնց կործանի Հայաստանը  :LOL:  Այ մարդ սենց են անում էլի, որ էլ չես ուզում լրագրությամբ զբաղվել էս երկրում, էնպես են ամեն ինչ լուսաբանում, որ արտասահմանից զանգում ասում են այս ի՜նչ է կատարվում Հայաստանում, այդքան շատացե՞լ են գեյերը, էն խեղճ տղերքին ինչու են տարել ոստիկանություն: Կյանքում մի երկու անգամ եմ գեյ տեսել ձեռք-ձեռք բռնած, որոնցից մեկը հայտնի լրագրող էր՝ անունը չեմ ասի, մեկ էլ մի երկու անգամ ծիտ տղաներ եմ տեսել բոլորին հայտնի այգու մոտ, ում տեղը ոստիկանությունն էլ ու բոլոր կեղծ ազգայնականներն էլ գիտեն: Հարց չի առաջանում, ինչու՞ նրանց չեն հրկիզել, որովհետեւ այդ նույն իշխանությունից ու ոստիկանությունից հրկիզողներին ոչ միայն կհրկիզեին, այլ նաեւ չասեմ ինչ կանեին: Իրանք միայն լրագրողին  10 հարկանի հայհոյանք կարող են տալ (չխոսամ էլ այն մասին, որ հայ տղեն աղջկա մոտ իրավունք չունի հայհոյանք հնչեցնել, չնայած եթե արդեն ամուսնանում են տանը ինչքան ուզում են, ում հասցեին ուզում են հայհոյանք են հնչեցնում): 

Էնպես որ սաղ սուտ ա, պետք է ուղղակի  երեխային լավ դաստիարակել իմանալ ու վերջ:

----------

Aurora (29.05.2012), Freeman (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (27.05.2012), VisTolog (28.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բարոյականության չափանիշներ չէ՝ հատկանիշներ: Իսկ ամեն մարդ պարտավոր է ունենալ այդ հատկանիշները, անկախ հասարակության տրամադրությունից: Ու ոչխարի պես սպասել պետք չէ: Մտածել է պետք, ու ինքդ քո համար այդ հատկանիշների չափանիշները հստակեցնել է պետք: 
> 
> Դժվար է ասել, թե ով է հիմա փակ ցիկլում գտնվում: Ես ուղղակի ասում էի վերջ տվեք այդ ՁԵՐ, ԴՈՒՔ բառերն օգտագործել, ովքե՞ր են այդ ԴՈՒՔ-ը: Որևէ խո՞ւմբ, դիմեք այդ խմբին: Ընդհանրական հայտարարություններ մի արեք, որովհետև ԴՈՒՔ, նշանակում է ՈՉ ՄԵՆՔ, այսինքն բացի մեզնից բոլորը, պետք չէ այդքան մեծամիտ լինել: 
> 
> Դո՛ւք, խոսակցությունը մտցրեցիք փակ ցիկլ:
> 
> Հասարակության մեծամասնության աջակցության մասին. երբեք չեմ ունեցել այդ աջակցությունն ու կարծում եմ չեմ էլ ունենա, մանավանդ ցանկություն էլ չունեմ: Իսկ թե իմ տակն օդ է, թե մեկ այլ բան, կարծում եմ դուք չգիտեք


Ձեր ո՞ր իրավունքն են ոտնահարում գնացքում սեքսով զբաղվող մարդիկ:

----------


## ivy

Մեկն ու մեկը տեղյա՞կ ա, ի՞նչ ա կատարվւմ DIY-ում: Վերանորոգե՞լ են, գործո՞ւմ ա, շուրջը դեռ կա՞ անվտանգության ծառայություն:
Իսկ հանցագործությոան հարցը փակվե՞ց, թե՞ ընթացքի մեջ ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Այվ*, փաբը դեռ փակ ա: Պահակախումբը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հետևում ա, որ ավելորդություններ չլինեն նորից:
Դատ լինելու ա, բայց չգիտեմ երբ:
Ծոմակը որոշել ա մինչ այժմ ընկերների, ծանոթների ու պարզապես բարին կամեցողների հավաքած գումարը հետ վերադարձնել, քանի որ դատի արդյունքում փոխհատուցում ա ակնկալում:

----------

ivy (27.05.2012), Mephistopheles (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Ձեր ո՞ր իրավունքն են ոտնահարում գնացքում սեքսով զբաղվող մարդիկ:


Լուրջ չե՞ք հասկանում:

Ձեր դռան առաջ բնական կարիք հոգացող մարդը ոտնահարո՞ւմ է Ձեր իրավունքները, թե՞ ոչ:

Անկախ պատասխանից անիմաստ եմ համարում երկխոսության շարունակումը: Ամենայն բարիք եմ մաղթում Ձեզ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էլի սաղ թեման գ7մեջ եղավ: Ուրիշ ժամանակ առավոտից իրիկուն բողոքներ ու լացուկոծ ա, որ Հայաստանում օրենքները չեն գործում, ա՜յ ինչ կարգին երկիր կլիներ, որ ամեն ինչ օրենքով լիներ, մարդը իրեն գոնե մի քիչ պաշտպանված զգար, ֆլան-ֆստան, իսկ հիմա քաղաքի կենտրոնում մարդու բիզնեսը ափաշքյարա վառել են, ու աջուձախ բոլորը ինչ կացին պատճառ ասես փնտրում են, որ էդ վառելը արդարացնեն: Էդ ա, օրենքի հերթական խախտումն ա՝ լիքը ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանքներով. բա մի կես բերան ասեք, որ հանցագործություն ա, բան ա, եսի՞մ: Մի երկու տարի առաջ էլ մի գործարարի քաղմասի պատուհանից շպրտեցին ներքև, մեռավ էդ մարդը, բայց դե ինքը փոքր ժամանակ երևի փողոցային կատուների վրա բենզին էր լցնում վառում էր, երազում էլ հարևան պառավի հետ սեքս էր անում, տեղն էր իրան, որ մենթերը օրը ցերեկով սպանեցին էդ մարդուն, թե չէ տուն-տե՜ղ, ընտանի՜ք, սաղ քարը գլուխը: Գնացիք հասաք ռուսաստաններ ու մետրո, ցենտր ա: Փաթթած ունեմ հազար հատ արվամոլ ու ազգայնազավր. կա օրենք, կա օրենքի խախտում, մնացածը ատմազկա ա: Ինձ նենց երկիր ա պետք, որտեղ վաղը-մյուս օրը ինձ վնասելու համար իմ բիզնեսը չեն վառի ու պետական մակարդակով աշխարհով մեկ ոռնան, թե ինձ հասնում էր, բա ձե՞զ:

----------

Aurora (29.05.2012), Chuk (27.05.2012), erexa (16.10.2012), Mephistopheles (27.05.2012), murmushka (28.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rammstein (27.05.2012), Արէա (27.05.2012), մարդագայլուկ (31.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012), Շինարար (27.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էլի սաղ թեման գ7մեջ եղավ: Ուրիշ ժամանակ առավոտից իրիկուն բողոքներ ու լացուկոծ ա, որ Հայաստանում օրենքները չեն գործում, ա՜յ ինչ կարգին երկիր կլիներ, որ ամեն ինչ օրենքով լիներ, մարդը իրեն գոնե մի քիչ պաշտպանված զգար, ֆլան-ֆստան, իսկ հիմա քաղաքի կենտրոնում մարդու բիզնեսը ափաշքյարա վառել են, ու աջուձախ բոլորը ինչ կացին պատճառ ասես փնտրում են, որ էդ վառելը արդարացնեն: Էդ ա, օրենքի հերթական խախտումն ա՝ լիքը ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանքներով. բա մի կես բերան ասեք, որ հանցագործություն ա, բան ա, եսի՞մ: Մի երկու տարի առաջ էլ մի գործարարի քաղմասի պատուհանից շպրտեցին ներքև, մեռավ էդ մարդը, բայց դե ինքը փոքր ժամանակ երևի փողոցային կատուների վրա բենզին էր լցնում վառում էր, երազում էլ հարևան պառավի հետ սեքս էր անում, տեղն էր իրան, որ մենթերը օրը ցերեկով սպանեցին էդ մարդուն, թե չէ տուն-տե՜ղ, ընտանի՜ք, սաղ քարը գլուխը: Գնացիք հասաք ռուսաստաններ ու մետրո, ցենտր ա: Փաթթած ունեմ հազար հատ արվամոլ ու ազգայնազավր. կա օրենք, կա օրենքի խախտում, մնացածը ատմազկա ա: Ինձ նենց երկիր ա պետք, որտեղ վաղը-մյուս օրը ինձ վնասելու համար իմ բիզնեսը չեն վառի ու պետական մակարդակով աշխարհով մեկ ոռնան, թե ինձ հասնում էր, բա ձե՞զ:


Հայկ, թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ մի արա :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեր ո՞ր իրավունքն են ոտնահարում գնացքում սեքսով զբաղվող մարդիկ:


Սոֆ, դու էլ հակառակ կողմից ես ծայրահեղացնում, թարգի: Գոյություն ունեն հասարակական կարգ ու հանրային բարք հասկացություններ:  Հանրային վայրերում նման գործողություններով զբաղվելը ոչ միայն կարող ա չհամատասխանել այլոց բարոյական չափանիշներին (բարոյականություն հասկացություն գոյություն ունի, անկախ քո ցանկացած հիմնավորումից), այլև որոշակիորեն ազդի մարդկանց վրա, մասնավորապես այդտեղ հնարավոր ներկա երեխաներին, նաև ոչ երեխաներին հոգեբանական ծանր վիճակ հարված հասցնի և այլն:

Եթե մենք խոսում ենք նրա մասին, որ որևէ մեկի անկողինը մեր գործը չի ու մենք չպետք  է քթներս խոթենք նրա անկողին, ապա միաժամանակ պետք է հասկանանք, որ որևէ մեկն էլ իր անկողինը չպետք է զոռով խոթի մեր քիթը, եթե մենք դա չենք ուզում: Հասարական վայրերում նման վարքը մեկը ես էլ անթույլատրելի եմ համարում (հիմա հավես ու ժամանակ չկա քրքրելու, բայց վստահ եմ, որ դա օրենքով էլ է արգելված):

Բայց առաջարկում եմ էս քննարկումը դադարեցնել, որտև Չամիչն իր թեթև ձեռով թեման գցել ա լրիվ ուրիշ հարթություն: Հասարակական վայրում նման վարքը որևէ առնչություն չունի քննարկվող թեմայի հետ:

----------

keyboard (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rammstein (27.05.2012), VisTolog (28.05.2012), Արէա (27.05.2012), Չամիչ (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ռուսաստանը եղել է, կա ու կմնա հավեսով փչո երկիր ու ինքը դրանից տռագեդիա չի սարքում,


Սարքում ա, էն էլ ոնց ա սարքում, ուղակի լավ տեղեկացված չես, իրանց մոտ այլասերվածությունը ու սանձարձակությունը էն չափերի ա հասել, որ իրանք էլ սարսափած են թե ոնց են դրա դեմն առնելու:




> Մնում է պարզել, թե որտեղ դու տեսար Ծոմակի խոսքերի մեջ, եկեք DIY սեքս արեք պռոպագանդական լոզունգը: Lսում եք էն, ինչ ձեզ պետք է:


Համոզված եմ էս ամբողջ պատմությունը հազիվ թե լիներ, եթե Ծոմակը Թուրքիա չգնար ու չմասնակցեր գեյ պառադին ու մեծ հպարտությամբ չխոսեր դրա մասին: Ազգի ամենացավոտ տեղին ա կպել, ուր ուզում ես գնա, որտեղ ինչ գեյ խնջույքների ուզում ես մասնակցի, բայց Թուրքիայում??? Մի երկրում որտեղ մեղմ ասած անհանդուրժող են ազգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ, որտեղ էտքան անհանդուրժող են հենց քո ազգի նկատմամբ, նման երկրում, որտեղ չարիքը վաղուց արտամացած ա գնացել ազատության երթի ես մասնակցում? Ազգիդ երեսին թքում ես ու հետո զարմանում ես, որ գալիս օբյեկտիդ դռան առաջ թքում են?

----------


## keyboard

> Սարքում ա, էն էլ ոնց ա սարքում, ուղակի լավ տեղեկացված չես, իրանց մոտ այլասերվածությունը ու սանձարձակությունը էն չափերի ա հասել, որ իրանք էլ սարսափած են թե ոնց են դրա դեմն առնելու:


Ռուսաստանը 2 խնդիր ունի пивной алкоголизм ու թմրամոլություն, դրանք այլասերվածություն մեկը ես չեմ համարում, թմրամոլությունը հիվանդություն է ալկոհոլիզմի նման…
Բայց այդ ազգին ազատ լինելու համար այլասերված անվանելը սխալա, դրան գումարած հրագելի Չամիչ ռուսների մեջ կան այնպիսինները, որ ինձանից ու քեզանից ազգասեր են ու բարոյական: Էն, որ դա թարս են հասկանում ու որակում են նենց ոնց ուզւոմ են, դեռ հիմք չի, որ դնես ասես ռուսները այլասերված են: 




> Համոզված եմ էս ամբողջ պատմությունը հազիվ թե լիներ, եթե Ծոմակը Թուրքիա չգնար ու չմասնակցեր գեյ պառադին ու մեծ հպարտությամբ չխոսեր դրա մասին: Ազգի ամենացավոտ տեղին ա կպել, ուր ուզում ես գնա, որտեղ ինչ գեյ խնջույքների ուզում ես մասնակցի, բայց Թուրքիայում??? Մի երկրում որտեղ մեղմ ասած անհանդուրժող են ազգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ, որտեղ էտքան անհանդուրժող են հենց քո ազգի նկատմամբ, նման երկրում, որտեղ չարիքը վաղուց արտամացած ա գնացել ազատության երթի ես մասնակցում? Ազգիդ երեսին թքում ես ու հետո զարմանում ես, որ գալիս օբյեկտիդ դռան առաջ թքում են?


Էն, որ մեր ազգի աղջիկները օգտագործում են իրենց ռեզերվային ռեսուրսները և նախքան ամուսնանալը անում են ինչ ուզւմ են ու կույս են մնում ու դա համայն հայության աչքը կողելով ամունանում են, դա մեր ազգին բարոյական չի սարքում:
Իսկ ռուսը, որ ասումա մնե պլիված կտո չտո սկաժետ, ասում ես անբարոյական են?
Լյուբոյ բոչկի, որ նայում ես, դրսից սովորական բոչկայա, բայց կարողա բացես մեկի մեջ մեղր լինի մեկի մեջ էլ՝ կեղտ:
Հիմա էս ամեն ինչը դու համարում ես բարոյակա՞ն,ազգայի՞ն:
Էդքան բարոյական ազգի մասին որ լսում եմ, զարմանում եմ, դու կարողա՞ մեր իրականությունից չէս:

----------

Kita (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Մեկն ու մեկը տեղյա՞կ ա, ի՞նչ ա կատարվւմ DIY-ում: Վերանորոգե՞լ են, գործո՞ւմ ա, շուրջը դեռ կա՞ անվտանգության ծառայություն:
> Իսկ հանցագործությոան հարցը փակվե՞ց, թե՞ ընթացքի մեջ ա:


Այվի թեմայից մի շեղվի, ստեղ DIY-ը վաղուց չի քննարկվում  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (27.05.2012), boooooooom (27.05.2012), Chuk (27.05.2012), keyboard (27.05.2012), Kita (27.05.2012), Mephistopheles (27.05.2012), murmushka (28.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), VisTolog (28.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ռուսաստանը 2 խնդիր ունի пивной алкоголизм ու թմրամոլություն, դրանք այլասերվածություն մեկը ես չեմ համարում, թմրամոլությունը հիվանդություն է ալկոհոլիզմի նման…


Թվարկածդ խնդիրներից բացի ռուսները ունեն մի շատ ավելի գլոբալ խնդիր`բարոյազրկման խնդիրը: Ռուս աղջիկները արդեն դպրոցական տարիքից սկսում են ակտիվ սեռական կյանքով ապրել, համաձայն հենց ռուսների վկայության, քանի որ էս խնդիրը հենց իրենք են բարձրացեր:  22 տարեկանը հազիվ բոլորած աղջիկների 70 տոկոսը արդեն ունի վերարտադրողական ֆունկցիայի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ: Եթե մի քիչ ավելի տեղեկացված լինեիք ապա հաստատ կիմանաիք, որ անբարո բոլոր կանանց բոլոր երեխաները ծվում են գենետիկ պաթոլոգիաներով: Կինը սեռական պարտնյորներին որքան հաճախ է փոխում, այնքան ավելանում է հավանականությունը, որ նրա սերունդը կծնվի գենետիկ պաթոլոգիներով:  Սա էլեմենտար սեռական դաստիարակության մաս է կազվում, որը հասարակությանը, ցավոք, չի տրվում: 




> Էն, որ մեր ազգի աղջիկները օգտագործում են իրենց ռեզերվային ռեսուրսները և նախքան ամուսնանալը անում են ինչ ուզւմ են ու կույս են մնում ու դա համայն հայության աչքը կողելով ամունանում են, դա մեր ազգին բարոյական չի սարքում:
> Իսկ ռուսը, որ ասումա մնե պլիված կտո չտո սկաժետ, ասում ես անբարոյական են?
> Լյուբոյ բոչկի, որ նայում ես, դրսից սովորական բոչկայա, բայց կարողա բացես մեկի մեջ մեղր լինի մեկի մեջ էլ՝ կեղտ:
> Հիմա էս ամեն ինչը դու համարում ես բարոյակա՞ն,ազգայի՞ն:
> Էդքան բարոյական ազգի մասին որ լսում եմ, զարմանում եմ, դու կարողա՞ մեր իրականությունից չէս:


Նորից եմ կրկնում, սեռական դաստիարակության շատ մեծ պակաս կա: Մեր իրականության մեջ գլխավոր շեշտը դրվում ա կուսության վրա, աղջկանից պահանջում են կույս մնալ ինչի համար? որ տունը չմնա, որ տանող լինի, ոչ ոք չի բացատրում կուսության իրական ֆունկցիան, իրական դերը, ոչ ոք չի բացատրում, որ բարոյականություն կոչվածը ոչ թե զուտ գաղափարախոսություն ա, ոչ թե ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ, վերամբարձ, փուջ խոսքեր են, այլ` ֆիզիկապես եւ հոգեպես առողջ հասարակություն ունենալու գլխավոր երաշխիքներից մեկն ա: 

Հայ հասարակության մեջ, թեկուզ եւ, սեռական դաստիարակության մեծ պակաս կա, բայց ինչ որ առումով, քիչ թե շատ գործում են ինքնավերահսկման մեխանիզմները: Աղջիկները, եթե անգամ, մինչ ամուսնությունը մտնում են գաղտնի սեռական կապի մեջ, ապա, հաստատ, տարին մի քանի անգամ չեն փոխում սեռական պարտնորներին ու մինչեւ 20 տարեկանը մի 20 անգամ աբորտի չեն ենթարկվում ինչպես դա շատ հաճախ տեղի ա ունենում էսպես կոչված զարգացած երկրներում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սարքում ա, էն էլ ոնց ա սարքում, ուղակի լավ տեղեկացված չես, իրանց մոտ այլասերվածությունը ու սանձարձակությունը էն չափերի ա հասել, որ իրանք էլ սարսափած են թե ոնց են դրա դեմն առնելու:
> 
> 
> *Համոզված եմ էս ամբողջ պատմությունը հազիվ թե լիներ, եթե Ծոմակը Թուրքիա չգնար ու չմասնակցեր գեյ պառադին ու մեծ հպարտությամբ չխոսեր դրա մասին: Ազգի ամենացավոտ տեղին ա կպել, ուր ուզում ես գնա, որտեղ ինչ գեյ խնջույքների ուզում ես մասնակցի, բայց Թուրքիայում???* Մի երկրում որտեղ մեղմ ասած անհանդուրժող են ազգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ, որտեղ էտքան անհանդուրժող են հենց քո ազգի նկատմամբ, նման երկրում, որտեղ չարիքը վաղուց արտամացած ա գնացել ազատության երթի ես մասնակցում? Ազգիդ երեսին թքում ես ու հետո զարմանում ես, որ գալիս օբյեկտիդ դռան առաջ թքում են?


ուրեմն թուրքիա գնալն ա՞ հարցը եղել… լավ ե՞ս մտածել ինչ ես ասում… էսքան հայ գնում ա թուրքիայից թուրքական ապրանք ա բերում ու վրեքներդ ծախում ա, բայց ոչ մեկի բուտկեն կամ "դախլեն" հլա հայրենասերներդ չեք տրաքացրել… մոռացա՞ր որ պրեզիդենտդ գնացել էր թուրքիա ֆուտբոլ նայելու ու հլա գյուլին էլ կանչեց… էդքամ շատ էիք սիրում ազգը մի հատ շուշա ջարդեիք… պռի տոմ գնացել էր ոռ տալու… 

Ծոմակի ասածի մեջ ճշմարտություն կա… ազգն իսկապես հիվանդ ա, ինքն իր թշնամուն այլևս չի ճանաչում… չի զգում վտանգը որտեղից ա գալիս… իսկ էսի լուրջ ա… 

գեյը ստեղ կապ չունի… Ծոմակից ավելի վատ բաներ մարդիկ էս ֆորումում էլ են ասել, ու շատ պաշտոնյաներ էլ ավելի վատ բաներ են ասել… հենց մեկը Սերժը իրա նախընտրական արշավի ժամանակ ասեց որ սահմանամերձ գյուղերի դատարկման մեջ պրոբլեմ չի տեսնում… էսի գիտե՞ս ինչ ա նշանակում… նշանակում ա որ ապագա 5 տարում, մինիմում, սահամանամերձ գյուղերի պայմանները չեն բարելավելու ու ժողովուրդը հեռանալու ա սահմանը թողնելով մինչև ատամները զինված թուրքին… մինչև դու քո երկրի գեյերի հետ հաշիվներդ կմաքրես թուրքն արդեն մի փռշտոցով հարցերդ կլուծի…

մի խոսքով եթե էդքան հայրենասեր եք գնացեք սերժի ասեք… պայթացրեք…ինքը նաղդ ձեզ տրաքցրեց…

----------

Chuk (27.05.2012), keyboard (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (28.05.2012), VisTolog (28.05.2012), Մանուլ (27.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թվարկածդ խնդիրներից բացի ռուսները ունեն մի շատ ավելի գլոբալ խնդիր`բարոյազրկման խնդիրը: Ռուս աղջիկները արդեն դպրոցական տարիքից սկսում են ակտիվ սեռական կյանքով ապրել, համաձայն հենց ռուսների վկայության, քանի որ էս խնդիրը հենց իրենք են բարձրացեր:  22 տարեկանը հազիվ բոլորած աղջիկների 70 տոկոսը արդեն ունի վերարտադրողական ֆունկցիայի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ: Եթե մի քիչ ավելի տեղեկացված լինեիք ապա հաստատ կիմանաիք, որ անբարո բոլոր կանանց բոլոր երեխաները ծվում են գենետիկ պաթոլոգիաներով: Կինը սեռական պարտնյորներին որքան հաճախ է փոխում, այնքան ավելանում է հավանականությունը, որ նրա սերունդը կծնվի գենետիկ պաթոլոգիներով:  Սա էլեմենտար սեռական դաստիարակության մաս է կազվում, որը հասարակությանը, ցավոք, չի տրվում: 
> 
> 
> 
> Նորից եմ կրկնում, սեռական դաստիարակության շատ մեծ պակաս կա: Մեր իրականության մեջ գլխավոր շեշտը դրվում ա կուսության վրա, աղջկանից պահանջում են կույս մնալ ինչի համար? որ տունը չմնա, որ տանող լինի, ոչ ոք չի բացատրում կուսության իրական ֆունկցիան, իրական դերը, ոչ ոք չի բացատրում, որ բարոյականություն կոչվածը ոչ թե զուտ գաղափարախոսություն ա, ոչ թե ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ, վերամբարձ, փուջ խոսքեր են, այլ` ֆիզիկապես եւ հոգեպես առողջ հասարակություն ունենալու գլխավոր երաշխիքներից մեկն ա: 
> 
> Հայ հասարակության մեջ, թեկուզ եւ, սեռական դաստիարակության մեծ պակաս կա, բայց ինչ որ առումով, քիչ թե շատ գործում են ինքնավերահսկման մեխանիզմները: Աղջիկները, եթե անգամ, մինչ ամուսնությունը մտնում են գաղտնի սեռական կապի մեջ, ապա, հաստատ, տարին մի քանի անգամ չեն փոխում սեռական պարտնորներին ու մինչեւ 20 տարեկանը մի 20 անգամ աբորտի չեն ենթարկվում ինչպես դա շատ հաճախ տեղի ա ունենում էսպես կոչված զարգացած երկրներում:


*Պայթեցրել են D.I.Y. փաբը*


Վերնագիր, թեմա... Whatever.

----------

Chuk (27.05.2012), keyboard (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), VisTolog (28.05.2012), Գալաթեա (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սոֆ, դու էլ հակառակ կողմից ես ծայրահեղացնում, թարգի: Գոյություն ունեն հասարակական կարգ ու հանրային բարք հասկացություններ:  Հանրային վայրերում նման գործողություններով զբաղվելը ոչ միայն կարող ա չհամատասխանել այլոց բարոյական չափանիշներին (բարոյականություն հասկացություն գոյություն ունի, անկախ քո ցանկացած հիմնավորումից), այլև որոշակիորեն ազդի մարդկանց վրա, մասնավորապես այդտեղ հնարավոր ներկա երեխաներին, նաև ոչ երեխաներին հոգեբանական ծանր վիճակ հարված հասցնի և այլն:
> 
> Եթե մենք խոսում ենք նրա մասին, որ որևէ մեկի անկողինը մեր գործը չի ու մենք չպետք  է քթներս խոթենք նրա անկողին, ապա միաժամանակ պետք է հասկանանք, որ որևէ մեկն էլ իր անկողինը չպետք է զոռով խոթի մեր քիթը, եթե մենք դա չենք ուզում: Հասարական վայրերում նման վարքը մեկը ես էլ անթույլատրելի եմ համարում (հիմա հավես ու ժամանակ չկա քրքրելու, բայց վստահ եմ, որ դա օրենքով էլ է արգելված):
> 
> Բայց առաջարկում եմ էս քննարկումը դադարեցնել, որտև Չամիչն իր թեթև ձեռով թեման գցել ա լրիվ ուրիշ հարթություն: Հասարակական վայրում նման վարքը որևէ առնչություն չունի քննարկվող թեմայի հետ:


*Չուկի* հետ համամիտ եմ ու ես արդեն ասել եմ էս թեմայում՝ անթույլատրելի ու հակահիգիենիկ ա ցուցադրական ամեն ինչը՝ լինի դա իմ կողքը նստած համբուրվող միասեռական զույգ, թե հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ՝ ամեն մեկի ձեռքը մյուսի շալվարի կամ յուբկի տակ, լեզուներն էլ միմյանց փայծաղներում:

Նշածս առաջին դեպքը *երբեք* չեմ տեսել Երևանում: Երկրորդը մեկումեջ պատահել է ու տհաճություն է պատճառել: 
Հասարակական վայրում սեքսով զբաղվող ոչ մի սեռի, ռանգի ու ջուռի ներկայացուցիչ չեմ տեսել էստեղ ու դժվար էլ տեսնեմ ու կիսում եմ բոլորի համոզվածությունը, *Չամիչ*, որ թեմայում դրվածդ վիդեոն ոչ մի սեռական կապ չուներ թեմայի հետ ու բառադի քննարկումների պատճառ դարձավ: Որտեղ տեսել էիր՝ էնտեղ էլ քննարկեիր, էստեղ քաշ տալուդ իմաստը ո՞րն էր: Երբ որ Երիտասարդական-Մարշալ Բաղրամյանի արանքում իրար դոմփելուց տեսնես, էն ժամանակ նկարի ինքդ, համապատասխան թեմա բաց ու քննարկի-բավարարվի: 

Ծոմակի Թուրքիայի գնալուց էլ հերիք ա կպնես: 
Այ երբ որ հայրենակիցներդ դադարեն թուրքական քրչեր հագնել ու թուրքական ամեն ինչից կհրաժարվեն՝ էն ժամանակ կոկորդդ պատռի առանձին դեպքերի համար: 

Ազգամիբան արեցիր արդեն, խիղճն էլ ա լավ բան:

----------

Chuk (27.05.2012), keyboard (27.05.2012), murmushka (28.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Պայթեցրել են D.I.Y. փաբը*
> 
> 
> Վերնագիր, թեմա... Whatever.


էդ ե՞րբ

----------

keyboard (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (28.05.2012), VisTolog (28.05.2012), Ձայնալար (27.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ուրեմն թուրքիա գնալն ա՞ հարցը եղել… լավ ե՞ս մտածել ինչ ես ասում… էսքան հայ գնում ա թուրքիայից թուրքական ապրանք ա բերում ու վրեքներդ ծախում ա, բայց ոչ մեկի բուտկեն կամ "դախլեն" հլա հայրենասերներդ չեք տրաքացրել… մոռացա՞ր որ պրեզիդենտդ գնացել էր թուրքիա ֆուտբոլ նայելու ու հլա գյուլին էլ կանչեց… էդքամ շատ էիք սիրում ազգը մի հատ շուշա ջարդեիք… պռի տոմ գնացել էր ոռ տալու… 
> 
> Ծոմակի ասածի մեջ ճշմարտություն կա… ազգն իսկապես հիվանդ ա, ինքն իր թշնամուն այլևս չի ճանաչում… չի զգում վտանգը որտեղից ա գալիս… իսկ էսի լուրջ ա… 
> 
> գեյը ստեղ կապ չունի… Ծոմակից ավելի վատ բաներ մարդիկ էս ֆորումում էլ են ասել, ու շատ պաշտոնյաներ էլ ավելի վատ բաներ են ասել… հենց մեկը Սերժը իրա նախընտրական արշավի ժամանակ ասեց որ սահմանամերձ գյուղերի դատարկման մեջ պրոբլեմ չի տեսնում… էսի գիտե՞ս ինչ ա նշանակում… նշանակում ա որ ապագա 5 տարում, մինիմում, սահամանամերձ գյուղերի պայմանները չեն բարելավելու ու ժողովուրդը հեռանալու ա սահմանը թողնելով մինչև ատամները զինված թուրքին… մինչև դու քո երկրի գեյերի հետ հաշիվներդ կմաքրես թուրքն արդեն մի փռշտոցով հարցերդ կլուծի…
> 
> մի խոսքով եթե էդքան հայրենասեր եք գնացեք սերժի ասեք… պայթացրեք…ինքը նաղդ ձեզ տրաքցրեց…


Վատ են անում, հենց դրա մասին էլ պետք ա բարձրաձայնել ու թուրքիայից ապրանք մապրանք բերելուն վերջ տալ: Էլ չեմ խոսում էն պուզատիների մասին, որ տարին երկու անգամ գնում են Անթալի ա հանգստանալու, չկարծես թե սրա մասին չեմ խոսել, լռել եմ: Էս ամեն ինչը ոչ մի կերպ չի արդարացնում Ծոմակի քայլը, ինչ որ առումով, փորձում եմ մտնել էն մարդկանց դրության մեջ ովքեր թուրքիայից ապրանք բերելով գոյատեւման խնդիր են լուծում, նորից եմ կրկնում ինչ որ առումով:
Իսկ Ծոմակը ինչ խնդիր էր լուծում? ու ամենակարեւորը, որտեղ էր լուծում? 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա, որ ազգդ հիվանդ ա, ազգս շատ խնդիրներ ունի, բայց էս էն դեպքը չի, որ կարելի ա ազգին կանգնել ու հիվանդ անվանել: Ես էլ մեծ իրավունքով կարամ էն մարդուն հիվանդ համարեմ, ով գնացել ա ազատ բարքեր քարոզող ցույցի ա մասնակցում մի երկրում, որտեղ համարյա երկու միլիոն հայ են կոտորել մենակ էն բանի համար, որ ազգությամբ հայ են: Ծոմակը հաստատ էն մարդը չի ով իրան կարա իրավունք վերապահի ազգին գնահատական տալ, էն էլ հրապարակային: Թող գնա նախ իր վերադաստիարակությամբ զբաղվի, նոր փորձի ազգ դաստիարակել:

----------


## Չամիչ

Էս թեման իմ համար փակված ա, շնորհակալ եմ քննարկման համար:

----------


## Freeman

Ժող ինտերնետս թքում ա, աչքիս էլի էդ էդ էդ Ծոմակի մատը խառն ա  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Rhayader (28.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վատ են անում, հենց դրա մասին էլ պետք ա բարձրաձայնել ու թուրքիայից ապրանք մապրանք բերելուն վերջ տալ: Էլ չեմ խոսում էն պուզատիների մասին, որ տարին երկու անգամ գնում են Անթալի ա հանգստանալու, չկարծես թե սրա մասին չեմ խոսել, լռել եմ: Էս ամեն ինչը ոչ մի կերպ չի արդարացնում Ծոմակի քայլը, ինչ որ առումով, փորձում եմ մտնել էն մարդկանց դրության մեջ ովքեր թուրքիայից ապրանք բերելով գոյատեւման խնդիր են լուծում, նորից եմ կրկնում ինչ որ առումով:
> Իսկ Ծոմակը ինչ խնդիր էր լուծում? ու ամենակարեւորը, որտեղ էր լուծում? 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա, որ ազգդ հիվանդ ա, ազգս շատ խնդիրներ ունի, բայց էս էն դեպքը չի, որ կարելի ա ազգին կանգնել ու հիվանդ անվանել: Ես էլ մեծ իրավունքով կարամ էն մարդուն հիվանդ համարեմ, ով գնացել ա ազատ բարքեր քարոզող ցույցի ա մասնակցում մի երկրում, որտեղ համարյա երկու միլիոն հայ են կոտորել մենակ էն բանի համար, որ ազգությամբ հայ են: Ծոմակը հաստատ էն մարդը չի ով իրան կարա իրավունք վերապահի ազգին գնահատական տալ, էն էլ հրապարակային: Թող գնա նախ իր վերադաստիարակությամբ զբաղվի, նոր փորձի ազգ դաստիարակել:


Իսկ դու՞ ով ես է այ աղջիկ ջան: *Դու ո՞վ ես դառել*, որ քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում օտար մարդկանց դատել, կյանք սովորացնել, ասել՝ որն ա ճիշտ, որը չէ:
Լուսապսակդ հանի գլխիցդ, վրեն բորբոս ա պատել արդեն:

Դու արդարացրու մի կտոր հացի համար քամակ տվող տրյապըշնիկներին, որ ավելի շատ իջնեն ու սողան իրանց մի փոր հացի համար: Պուզատիին  էլ բան մի ասա որտև էդքան պլոճիկ չունես, որ ասես:

Ու ընդհանրապես Չամիչ: *Փախար*:

----------

keyboard (27.05.2012), murmushka (28.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս թեման իմ համար փակված ա, շնորհակալ եմ քննարկման համար:


*Վերջապես !*

----------

keyboard (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վատ են անում, հենց դրա մասին էլ պետք ա բարձրաձայնել ու թուրքիայից ապրանք մապրանք բերելուն վերջ տալ: Էլ չեմ խոսում էն պուզատիների մասին, որ տարին երկու անգամ գնում են Անթալի ա հանգստանալու, չկարծես թե սրա մասին չեմ խոսել, լռել եմ: Էս ամեն ինչը ոչ մի կերպ չի արդարացնում Ծոմակի քայլը, ինչ որ առումով, փորձում եմ մտնել էն մարդկանց դրության մեջ ովքեր թուրքիայից ապրանք բերելով գոյատեւման խնդիր են լուծում, նորից եմ կրկնում ինչ որ առումով:
> Իսկ Ծոմակը ինչ խնդիր էր լուծում? ու ամենակարեւորը, որտեղ էր լուծում? 
> 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա, որ ազգդ հիվանդ ա, ազգս շատ խնդիրներ ունի, բայց էս էն դեպքը չի, որ կարելի ա ազգին կանգնել ու հիվանդ անվանել: Ես էլ մեծ իրավունքով կարամ էն մարդուն հիվանդ համարեմ, ով գնացել ա ազատ բարքեր քարոզող ցույցի ա մասնակցում մի երկրում, որտեղ համարյա երկու միլիոն հայ են կոտորել մենակ էն բանի համար, որ ազգությամբ հայ են: Ծոմակը հաստատ էն մարդը չի ով իրան կարա իրավունք վերապահի ազգին գնահատական տալ, էն էլ հրապարակային: Թող գնա նախ իր վերադաստիարակությամբ զբաղվի, նոր փորձի ազգ դաստիարակել:


բա Սեր՞րժն իշ հարց ա լուծում… էդ էլ ա՞ ապրուստի հարց… 

իսկ ես առաջարկում եմ, ոչ թուրքիայից քռչուփալաս բերողին մեղադրես ոչ էլ Ծոմիկին… ամեն մարդ իրա պատճառներն ունի գնալու ու ոչ մեկն էլ ազգի գոյությանը չի սպառնում… որ կուզես իմանլ քռչուփալասը վաղը եթե չբերեն, ապա սովից սատկող ազգաբնաչությունը կարող ա հիմա էլ քամակը բաց ման գա որովհետև փողը չի հերիքի շոր առնի մերկությունը ծածկի… իսկ Ծոմակը եթե մի 100000000 անգամ էլ գնա ու գա դրանից բան չի փողվի… եթե չես ուզում գնա թուրքիա պառադի ուրեմն թող հայաստանում անեն, բայց էդ էլ չես ուզում… 

ինչ էլ լինի Փաբը չես կարա տրաքցնես… ծանոթության կարգով ասեմ որ Ծոմակի արածի ու սասծի համար քրեական հոդված չկա, բայց էն թուլեքի արածի համար դատ ա հասնում, իրանք քրեական հանցագործ են…  ընենց որ Չամիչ ջան, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի որ քրեական հանցանքի վրա կենտրոնանաս քան թե Ծոմակի ասածի… Ծոմակի ասածից Ծոմակն ա տուժում, բայց էդ գյադեքի արածից ազգե բաժանվում ա երկու մասի…

----------

keyboard (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Իսկ դու՞ ով ես է այ աղջիկ ջան: *Դու ո՞վ ես դառել*, որ քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում օտար մարդկանց դատել, կյանք սովորացնել, ասել՝ որն ա ճիշտ, որը չէ:
> Լուսապսակդ հանի գլխիցդ, վրեն բորբոս ա պատել արդեն:
> 
> Դու արդարացրու մի կտոր հացի համար քամակ տվող տրյապըշնիկներին, որ ավելի շատ իջնեն ու սողան իրանց մի փոր հացի համար: Պուզատիին  էլ բան մի ասա որտև էդքան պլոճիկ չունես, որ ասես:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես Չամիչ: *Փախար*:


Յաաա~, Լիլ, տենց բաներ մի ասա, հիմի որ գեյերին ոչնչացնեն,կարողա իրան մի պաշտոն տան մի բան ավել անեն, ակումբը փակի, մեզ էլ սկսեն հետապնդել ու բարոյապես ջնջել:
Չամիչ ջան, էդ ինքը քո հետ չէր, հանկարծ մեզ չհետապնդեք էլի: :LOL:

----------


## Bruno

> Իսկ դու՞ ով ես է այ աղջիկ ջան: *Դու ո՞վ ես դառել*, որ քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում օտար մարդկանց դատել, կյանք սովորացնել, ասել՝ որն ա ճիշտ, որը չէ:
> Լուսապսակդ հանի գլխիցդ, վրեն բորբոս ա պատել արդեն:
> 
> Դու արդարացրու մի կտոր հացի համար քամակ տվող տրյապըշնիկներին, որ ավելի շատ իջնեն ու սողան իրանց մի փոր հացի համար: Պուզատիին  էլ բան մի ասա որտև էդքան պլոճիկ չունես, որ ասես:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես Չամիչ: *Փախար*:


. :Bad:

----------


## impression

ժողովուրդ, ախր էս ինչեր եք խոսում, լավ էլի
արդեն էրկու կողմն էլ տվել անցել ա
ընկել եք ծայրահեղությունների գիրկը, արդեն մետրոյում սեքսը ողջունելի ա՞, մենակ թե ձեր կարծիքը պաշտպանեք
մեկը մի բան ա դնում, որը ընդհանրապես որևէ կապ չունի թեմայի հետ, փոխանակ ասեք՝ դա թեմայից դուրս ա կամ ջնջեք ընդհանրապես, միանգամից կպաք թե՝ հա հիմա ինչ անենք մարդիկ սեքս են անում մետրոյում
բեսպրեդելի կոմնակից եք տենց հա՞
մարդու ազատությունը ոչ մի ձևով չոտնահարե՞ք, հա ինչ անենք որ նա էն կարգի անասուն ա, որ շներից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում, բոլորի աչքի առաջ զուգավորվում ա... այ քեզ բան էլի
թեման լրիվ դարձել ա եսիմ ինչ, ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցվում ա, որ ստեղ քննարկումներ ու փաստարկներ չեն, ստեղ ամեն կերպ, ցանկացած քայլով սեփական տեսակետի ճշմարտացիությունն ապացուցելու փորձեր են մենակ
էս ոճով եթե շարունակվի, անիմաստ ա դառնում որևէ գրառում անելը

----------

boooooooom (28.05.2012), Bruno (27.05.2012), Freeman (28.05.2012), My World My Space (28.05.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Tig (28.05.2012), Varzor (29.05.2012), Հայկօ (28.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2012), Շինարար (28.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Միասեռական հոմոֆոբ:*

----------

Mephistopheles (27.05.2012), Moonwalker (28.05.2012), Skeptic (28.05.2012), Tig (28.05.2012), Varzor (29.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2012), Տրիբուն (28.05.2012)

----------

